# night thread



## katie200

This is the place for all night owls to meet up for an "after hour" party.

hi alll how are ya tonight what have ya day been like how are your pets doing


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

hey katie hun xxxxxx I missed you last night I went to bed earlier than normal so missed the thread 

I am not too bad ta I have finally managed to put pics up of the foster kittens today on cat chat its Tilly, Tango and Toby if you want to see the babies I am always talking about lol.

Animals are good ta the all asleep at the moment, Uggs in making it difficult to type as he asleep across my arms grrrr but :001_tt1: at the same time.

How are you and your pets?? What have you been up to today?


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> hey katie hun xxxxxx I missed you last night I went to bed earlier than normal so missed the thread
> 
> I am not too bad ta I have finally managed to put pics up of the foster kittens today on cat chat its Tilly, Tango and Toby if you want to see the babies I am always talking about lol.
> 
> Animals are good ta the all asleep at the moment, Uggs in making it difficult to type as he asleep across my arms grrrr but :001_tt1: at the same time.
> 
> How are you and your pets?? What have you been up to today?


hi Kittenfostermummy
awww i missed ya too i will defo look at the pics are they in cat chat or the photo bit  glad your all well jessie holly and smokey are fine there jessie fast asleep and the cats have got there treat balll so there happy i went veiwed a flat today didnt get it but it was really novour racking just going to look but smokey followed me all the way there and waited for me the loon hahahaha


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> hi Kittenfostermummy
> awww i missed ya too i will defo look at the pics are they in cat chat or the photo bit  glad your all well jessie holly and smokey are fine there jessie fast asleep and the cats have got there treat balll so there happy i went veiwed a flat today didnt get it but it was really novour racking just going to look but smokey followed me all the way there and waited for me the loon hahahaha


the cat chat bit hun xxxx awww bless he wanted to know where u might be moving to lol. I was up till just gone 11.30pm last night so i could say hi and night but u were late lol :huh:


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> the cat chat bit hun xxxx awww bless he wanted to know where u might be moving to lol. I was up till just gone 11.30pm last night so i could say hi and night but u were late lol :huh:


i just sow the little cutie there really sweet :001_tt1: hahahaha ooops ,my clock must have been lagging :huh: here a pic of holly


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Awwww she stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Awwww she stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1:


hahaha yea shes a darling :001_tt1: so you got plans for the weakend


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

right im off to bed now hun sleep well (when you go to bed) I have to move uggs and i dont want to as he rarely comes for a cuddle (sorry no capital letters but he still on my arm!!!) 


Awwwww ok he moved now by himself I must have moved my arm too much for his liking but he still right next to me


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> right im off to bed now hun sleep well (when you go to bed) I have to move uggs and i dont want to as he rarely comes for a cuddle (sorry no capital letters but he still on my arm!!!)
> 
> Awwwww ok he moved now by himself I must have moved my arm too much for his liking but he still right next to me


awwww night night hun sleep well bless uggers  have a nice saturday too :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> hahaha yea shes a darling :001_tt1: so you got plans for the weakend


 got my sister coming home on friday for a week and need to get the house atleast a little bit presentable!!! arghhhhhhhhhhh

Night hun sleep well xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Oops didnt see this bit hun soz.....
> 
> Plus we got my sister coming home on friday for a week and need to get the house atleast a little bit presentable!!! arghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Night hun sleep well xxxxxxxx


hahaha that sounds fun have a nice time at the libary and seeing your sister :smilewinkgrin: night night hun take care


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie!

Sorry I missed you last night as well, so the apartment wasn't good?

I was late on the phone with my Mum, she's been a nervous wreck over her dog Princess. She went to the vet today and he found a mass in her stomach so she was pts. :crying: Princess was about 12yrs, no one knows for sure and her back end was going from arthritis and my Mum just didn't want to put her through anymore. She'd just had ear surgery two weeks ago for a lump and the vet felt bad about her having paid so much and having not done a more thorough examination - after all she was there about her ear, not really his fault - but then again you should be thorough when you're going to be using anesthetic so maybe it is - I don't know. At any rate he did feel badly and badly for Princess as well and so he gave my Mum a half rate. My Mum said she went home and the cats are looking for Princess, especially Rosie. Sad. I had to tell my kids and my son was so upset, she's been around since he was just a baby. My daughter too, but she's older and was there when we said goodbye to our Meow-Meow.

RIP Princess, you were a very loving and well loved girl.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> Sorry I missed you last night as well, so the apartment wasn't good?
> 
> I was late on the phone with my Mum, she's been a nervous wreck over her dog Princess. She went to the vet today and he found a mass in her stomach so she was pts. :crying: Princess was about 12yrs, no one knows for sure and her back end was going from arthritis and my Mum just didn't want to put her through anymore. She'd just had ear surgery two weeks ago for a lump and the vet felt bad about her having paid so much and having not done a more thorough examination - after all she was there about her ear, not really his fault - but then again you should be thorough when you're going to be using anesthetic so maybe it is - I don't know. At any rate he did feel badly and badly for Princess as well and so he gave my Mum a half rate. My Mum said she went home and the cats are looking for Princess, especially Rosie. Sad. I had to tell my kids and my son was so upset, she's been around since he was just a baby. My daughter too, but she's older and was there when we said goodbye to our Meow-Meow.
> 
> RIP Princess, you were a very loving and well loved girl.


hi Jonesey
i missed ya too hun i went the place wasnt too bad inside if i would have been first on the list i would have taken it as it was close to mum but someone else was first but least i went even though it was nevou racking

awwww hun im so sorry about princess (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) i know its so hard isnt it but she sound like a dog that had a really lovely life with your mum and im sure she know that and im sure princess really loved your mum too im really sorry hun(((((((((((((((((((hhugs hugs)))))))))))))  i hope your mums okay too


----------



## Jonesey

Thanks Katie. I think my Mum will be okay in a few days. See my Da's been after her to do it as he looks at things from the practical sense and hates to see any animal in pain. He thinks people should be put to sleep as well when they're old and suffering. He thinks it's a great way to go.  Can't change him, he's 85 now. At any rate I think she'd be feeling far worse if she felt she was pushed into it so last night I was telling her to stand her ground and go talk to the vet and have him do a VERY thorough exam first to see how bad her back end was and if it was giving her a lot of pain etc.. I never thought there might be a mass there, but it kind of makes sense now especially as she was getting incontinent as well. She was a very lovely dog and they gave her a good life after she'd been so mistreated. What more can you ask for?

I'm sorry the flat didn't work out, but glad you got your nerve up to look at it. Looking at the next one won't be as bad right? And it might be a better one too, I think these things work out the way they're supposed to.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Thanks Katie. I think my Mum will be okay in a few days. See my Da's been after her to do it as he looks at things from the practical sense and hates to see any animal in pain. He thinks people should be put to sleep as well when they're old and suffering. He thinks it's a great way to go.  Can't change him, he's 85 now. At any rate I think she'd be feeling far worse if she felt she was pushed into it so last night I was telling her to stand her ground and go talk to the vet and have him do a VERY thorough exam first to see how bad her back end was and if it was giving her a lot of pain etc.. I never thought there might be a mass there, but it kind of makes sense now especially as she was getting incontinent as well. She was a very lovely dog and they gave her a good life after she'd been so mistreated. What more can you ask for?
> 
> I'm sorry the flat didn't work out, but glad you got your nerve up to look at it. Looking at the next one won't be as bad right? And it might be a better one too, I think these things work out the way they're supposed to.


awww thats right she had a fab life with you mum and was looved its alll you can do and im sure she left you. mum with a life time of momary too of her 
it dont make it much easyer though hey i think something that helps me when it come to my pets being pts was the fact they go to rainbow bridge and all play up there together until one day ya meat agan it keeps me going i hope you will all be okay ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))

yea im a great beliver in ment too bes and i think that flat just wasnt ment to be this time but im glad i went to look even though it was hard with my anxity playing up

i gotta say i aint a lover of the 19 august as it is my self as it make it 3 years without my fluffy  but i alway be happy i had loads of wounderful years with him


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Thanks Katie. I think my Mum will be okay in a few days. See my Da's been after her to do it as he looks at things from the practical sense and hates to see any animal in pain. He thinks people should be put to sleep as well when they're old and suffering. He thinks it's a great way to go.  Can't change him, he's 85 now. At any rate I think she'd be feeling far worse if she felt she was pushed into it so last night I was telling her to stand her ground and go talk to the vet and have him do a VERY thorough exam first to see how bad her back end was and if it was giving her a lot of pain etc.. I never thought there might be a mass there, but it kind of makes sense now especially as she was getting incontinent as well. She was a very lovely dog and they gave her a good life after she'd been so mistreated. What more can you ask for?
> 
> I'm sorry the flat didn't work out, but glad you got your nerve up to look at it. Looking at the next one won't be as bad right? And it might be a better one too, I think these things work out the way they're supposed to.


Hi Hun! so so sorry for your loss hun! HUGS! xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hi Jonesey
> i missed ya too hun i went the place wasnt too bad inside if i would have been first on the list i would have taken it as it was close to mum but someone else was first but least i went even though it was nevou racking
> 
> awwww hun im so sorry about princess (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) i know its so hard isnt it but she sound like a dog that had a really lovely life with your mum and im sure she know that and im sure princess really loved your mum too im really sorry hun(((((((((((((((((((hhugs hugs))))))))))))) i hope your mums okay too


Hi Katie!  you should be proud of your self for hun that you went to look! sorry it was gone! better luck next time!  xx


----------



## katie200

angie2011 said:


> hi katie!  you should be proud of your self for hun that you went to look! Sorry it was gone! Better luck next time!  xx


hellllllooooooo angie hows you and your doggies and puss tonight


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> awww thats right she had a fab life with you mum and was looved its alll you can do and im sure she left you. mum with a life time of momary too of her
> it dont make it much easyer though hey i think something that helps me when it come to my pets being pts was the fact they go to rainbow bridge and all play up there together until one day ya meat agan it keeps me going i hope you will all be okay ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> 
> yea im a great beliver in ment too bes and i think that flat just wasnt ment to be this time but im glad i went to look even though it was hard with my anxity playing up
> 
> i gotta say i aint a lover of the 19 august as it is my self as it make it 3 years without my fluffy  but i alway be happy i had loads of wounderful years with him


Thanks again Katie. You rock. Yes we remember them all well, they're such a big part of our lives after all.  Every pet that comes into your life leaves it's imprint and influence on you.

I think you should keep looking at flats and do look at some that are way out of your league money wise as you'll get neat decorating tips/organizing ideas and it will ease your anxiety knowing that you can't take them. If you let yourself get used to just looking then it will be easier when you're serious about taking one.


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hellllllooooooo angie hows you and your doggies and puss tonight


Hi Hun! pets are fine hun! ALL asleep, a bit sad night i have only just got in from the ozy! had to go up as my mums Sis took a turn for the worse  she does not look good! but had to come home as my Mum was on her own, keeping my mobi on in-case i get called up again through the night! 

If it doesn't rain but it pours!  god i think i need a break, am running out of energy! poor Mum is so worried, and she has her big op on Thursday to!  xx


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> Hi Hun! so so sorry for your loss hun! HUGS! xx


We'll miss Princess very much, but it's my Mum I really feel for. But as I said I think she'll be okay soon knowing for sure that it's what was best for her. Thanks Angie and as an aside I always look forward to your posts, they make me smile.


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> Hi Hun! pets are fine hun! ALL asleep, a bit sad night i have only just got in from the ozy! had to go up as my mums Sis took a turn for the worse  she does not look good! but had to come home as my Mum was on her own, keeping my mobi on in-case i get called up again through the night!
> 
> If it doesn't rain but it pours!  god i think i need a break, am running out of energy! poor Mum is so worried, and she has her big op on Thursday to!  xx


There you are comforting me, I'm so sorry about your sister and your Mum too.

I don't know the story, but hope they both come through okay. ((((HUGS)))) for you, you need them more.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Thanks again Katie. You rock. Yes we remember them all well, they're such a big part of our lives after all.  Every pet that comes into your life leaves it's imprint and influence on you.
> 
> I think you should keep looking at flats and do look at some that are way out of your league money wise as you'll get neat decorating tips/organizing ideas and it will ease your anxiety knowing that you can't take them. If you let yourself get used to just looking then it will be easier when you're serious about taking one.


awww yes we do remember them i think sometime pets touch our lifes more than they know  and every pet teaches us something well i found that lol

yeah i likey will and i must keep up me walking with jessie too as just being out the house make me ill but im a tryer take it day by day



Angie2011 said:


> Hi Hun! pets are fine hun! ALL asleep, a bit sad night i have only just got in from the ozy! had to go up as my mums Sis took a turn for the worse  she does not look good! but had to come home as my Mum was on her own, keeping my mobi on in-case i get called up again through the night!
> 
> If it doesn't rain but it pours!  god i think i need a break, am running out of energy! poor Mum is so worried, and she has her big op on Thursday to!  xx


awwww hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) im sorry your mums sis has taken a bad turn i hope she picks up hun ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))) and will be thinking of you all on thurday hope your mums op gos fine and if ya wana talk im only a pm away hun

you need some nice cupcakes and take a deap breath all you can do is take everything as it comes hun (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Jonesey

Oh I'm sorry your Mum's sister, I read it wrong.  Still I hope she comes through okay.


----------



## Tanya1989

Is there any need to do a "night thread" everynight or can we just stick to one, then I can sticky it as a place for night owls to meet. It would be much tidier and easier to find in a search.


----------



## katie200

Tanya1989 said:


> Is there any need to do a "night thread" everynight or can we just stick to one, then I can sticky it as a place for night owls to meet. It would be much tidier and easier to find in a search.


hahaha you could do hun soz am i littering pf with night threads :huh: how are you and your pets


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> There you are comforting me, I'm so sorry about your sister and your Mum too.
> 
> I don't know the story, but hope they both come through okay. ((((HUGS)))) for you, you need them more.


Aww Hun! hope your Mum can soon remember the happy times! that will fill her heart with joy, and the pain fade a little! x

Soz hun i may have put that wrong (am a bit all over the place at the mo! 
its not my Sis, it is my mums Sis, she had a massive stroke 3 years ago and is now paralyzed and tube fed!  she has been up n down quite a bit lately, and is now very ill again  but we can only wait now!

And my Mum is going into oz to have a Cancerous tumor removed from her bowel  we went to see the Cancer nurses 2day, and i think the reality of it is hitting home! 

Cant believe i will have to pay someone to do the vacuuming!  haha!
Soz Hun, i have to keep a sense of humor!  xx


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Oh I'm sorry your Mum's sister, I read it wrong.  Still I hope she comes through okay.


Thanx Hun! xx


----------



## Tanya1989

Not brilliant tonight, but I'll survive. The boys are good and snoring heavily 


I'll Sticky this one, but I'm going to add a bit into the opening post


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww yes we do remember them i think sometime pets touch our lifes more than they know  and every pet teaches us something well i found that lol
> 
> yeah i likey will and i must keep up me walking with jessie too as just being out the house make me ill but im a tryer take it day by day
> 
> awwww hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) im sorry your mums sis has taken a bad turn i hope she picks up hun ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))) and will be thinking of you all on thurday hope your mums op gos fine and if ya wana talk im only a pm away hun
> 
> you need some nice cupcakes and take a deap breath all you can do is take everything as it comes hun (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


Thanx Hun! i know you will be thinking of mum and i know you are always there hun! HUGS! xx

Mmm! cupcakes! I WONT THE BIGGEST ONE!! haha!  xx


----------



## katie200

Tanya1989 said:


> Not brilliant tonight, but I'll survive. The boys are good and snoring heavily
> 
> I'll Sticky this one, but I'm going to add a bit into the opening post


awww (((((((hugs)))))))))) hope you feel better soon glad ya pets are well though

okay add away lol


----------



## Angie2011

Tanya1989 said:


> Not brilliant tonight, but I'll survive. The boys are good and snoring heavily
> 
> I'll Sticky this one, but I'm going to add a bit into the opening post


Oh nooooo! if you sticky this one! i'm all doom n gloom!  

Hope your well Hun x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Hun! i know you will be thinking of mum and i know you are always there hun! HUGS! xx
> 
> Mmm! cupcakes! I WONT THE BIGGEST ONE!! haha!  xx


awww ((((((((hugs)))))) yeah sure will be thinking of ya alll and mmmm yea a cupcakes need to be made bigger  hahahaha


----------



## Tanya1989

Angie2011 said:


> Oh nooooo! if you sticky this one! i'm all doom n gloom!
> 
> Hope your well Hun x


So when you come back on it tomorrow night, you'll be able to look back and think... Yes, I feel much better tonight, think of it as a journal


----------



## Angie2011

Tanya1989 said:


> So when you come back on it tomorrow night, you'll be able to look back and think... Yes, I feel much better tonight, think of it as a journal


Thanx Hun! i never thought of it that way  x


----------



## katie200

im back jam tart in the oven mmmmmm


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> im back jam tart in the oven mmmmmm


Greedy mooo! hahaha!


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Greedy mooo! hahaha!


hahahaha mmmmm well i was gonna have ice cream but mum ate it sooooooo jam tarts it is


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha mmmmm well i was gonna have ice cream but mum ate it sooooooo jam tarts it is


Haha! don't get your laptop sticky!  xx


----------



## Angie2011

Right am of to bed peeps!  got to get up sometime tomorrow afternooooon! hahaha!  have a nice night xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! don't get your laptop sticky!  xx


haha thats true no feeding the laptop jam hahaha  smokey looking at me like i want what in the oven hahaha


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Right am of to bed peeps!  got to get up sometime tomorrow afternooooon! hahaha!  have a nice night xx


night night hun have sweet dream talk to ya soon((((((((((hugs))))))))))) take care


----------



## katie200

night thread starting point for the night how are you all whats ya all how is your pets doing


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hey katie I dont know if you are still up but I thought I would pop on and say hi. I have just watched 4 episodes of greys anatomy (love the show!!) and so that is whilst I am on so late. I had to give the lovely doctors my full attention lol

My animals are all ok thanks they all happy with full bellies 

How are you today?? Have you had a good day?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey katie I dont know if you are still up but I thought I would pop on and say hi. I have just watched 4 episodes of greys anatomy (love the show!!) and so that is whilst I am on so late. I had to give the lovely doctors my full attention lol
> 
> My animals are all ok thanks they all happy with full bellies
> 
> How are you today?? Have you had a good day?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hi Kittenfostermummy
awww hahaha yea gray anatomy coool used to watch it loads glad your all well im okay hun and jessie asleep and holly playing with her treat ball and smokey looking out the window so there all fine


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> hi Kittenfostermummy
> awww hahaha yea gray anatomy coool used to watch it loads glad your all well im okay hun and jessie asleep and holly playing with her treat ball and smokey looking out the window so there all fine


Awwww glad everyone ok. I have yet ANOTHER poo to clean up it seems like a never ending production of the stuff in my house. No sooner than I clean on and another cat has done another one!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I am letting the fosters have a bit of a run around with Uggs in the cage so they dont get bullied and then when they tire a little I will put them back to bed and go up myself.

What have you been up to today??


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Awwww glad everyone ok. I have yet ANOTHER poo to clean up it seems like a never ending production of the stuff in my house. No sooner than I clean on and another cat has done another one!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I am letting the fosters have a bit of a run around with Uggs in the cage so they dont get bullied and then when they tire a little I will put them back to bed and go up myself.
> 
> What have you been up to today??


hahaha sound like you have loads of fun with them kittens bless glad there all doing well :smilewinkgrin:

i had moaning sister round today one was upset obver something she want and her roomie say no no no and my other sister roomie wants a hamster but my sister allegic to nuts so she may not be able to have one but i just read on a thread i did draw hamster eat food without nuts in so gonna tell her so she can talk to her friend apart for that been a lil unwell but okay :smilewinkgrin:

what you upto tomorrow


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Not really up to anything tomorrow (or today lol) I did my physio exercises whilst in bed last night and even though it was for my knees it has screwed my back up so been in pain all day with my back grrrrrrrrr PLUS I didnt sleep well cos of the pains in my legs but not sure if that was from physio or just normal pain.

I have just had to let Uggs out of the kitten cage as he was throwing a massive tantrum so will have to listen out for baby kitten cries. He is getting better but sometimes he is still a little too rough with them HOWEVER they are now fighting back with him and so he is becoming more gentle!!

Aww I hope your sister can get a hamster  

Sorry to hear you havent been too well today big hugs (((((((((((()))))))))))))

It looks like the sticky night thread has lost some night owls along the way ?!


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Not really up to anything tomorrow (or today lol) I did my physio exercises whilst in bed last night and even though it was for my knees it has screwed my back up so been in pain all day with my back grrrrrrrrr PLUS I didnt sleep well cos of the pains in my legs but not sure if that was from physio or just normal pain.
> 
> I have just had to let Uggs out of the kitten cage as he was throwing a massive tantrum so will have to listen out for baby kitten cries. He is getting better but sometimes he is still a little too rough with them HOWEVER they are now fighting back with him and so he is becoming more gentle!!
> 
> Aww I hope your sister can get a hamster
> 
> Sorry to hear you havent been too well today big hugs (((((((((((()))))))))))))
> 
> It looks like the sticky night thread has lost some night owls along the way ?!


hahahaha awww blesss ugger i hope he gets on with the kittens soon lol awww soz you been in pain(((((((((((((((hugs)))))))) hope you feel better sooon hun

smokey my cat loves other pets he loves cats and dogs he a lil insane where holly likes smokey and put up with jessie hahaha

its my sister roomie that wants the hamster i hope she canm too its horrable when you want something and cant have it hey

yea i notice that where all my night people gone maybe they all fall asleep or disapared hahahaha


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Its not that Uggs doesnt like them and he not doing anything too wrong he just playing a little rough with them as he doesnt understand that he is bigger than them. He only a baby himself and just wants to play with everyone and everything. He is currently going mental just running round wanting to play with them so jumping on them but then running away lol. 

I love the fact that he has started to get Chewitts to play with him now aswel as before he came she just slept alot!! Although he is trying to be top cat and getting away with it too!! Chewitts goes to eat her food and he goes and steals it and she lets him  naughty boy that he is lol.

Im used to most of the pain I am in it is just difficult when I have extra pain on top. It gets to me and makes me feel very down!!

Right kittens getting a little quieter now they have eaten and so I am going to put them to bed (with more food in cage aswel) and get myself off to bed too. Sleep well hun and I hope you sleep well later xxxxxxxx Hopefully see you same place tomorrow if Im still around xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Its not that Uggs doesnt like them and he not doing anything too wrong he just playing a little rough with them as he doesnt understand that he is bigger than them. He only a baby himself and just wants to play with everyone and everything. He is currently going mental just running round wanting to play with them so jumping on them but then running away lol.
> 
> I love the fact that he has started to get Chewitts to play with him now aswel as before he came she just slept alot!! Although he is trying to be top cat and getting away with it too!! Chewitts goes to eat her food and he goes and steals it and she lets him  naughty boy that he is lol.
> 
> Im used to most of the pain I am in it is just difficult when I have extra pain on top. It gets to me and makes me feel very down!!
> 
> Right kittens getting a little quieter now they have eaten and so I am going to put them to bed (with more food in cage aswel) and get myself off to bed too. Sleep well hun and I hope you sleep well later xxxxxxxx Hopefully see you same place tomorrow if Im still around xxxxxxxx


awwww blesss ugger sounds like thay are fun to watch smokey take holly food but then she takes his too so they share hahahaha awww i bet it can get ya down sometimes but you seem like a nice person ((((((((((hugs))))))))))

night night hun have a nice sleep defop see ya at the same place tomorrow

smokey and jessie pic:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> awwww blesss ugger sounds like thay are fun to watch smokey take holly food but then she takes his too so they share hahahaha awww i bet it can get ya down sometimes but you seem like a nice person ((((((((((hugs))))))))))
> 
> night night hun have a nice sleep defop see ya at the same place tomorrow
> 
> smokey and jessie pic:smilewinkgrin:


awwww bless that pic is tooo sweet lol.

Night hun sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> awwww bless that pic is tooo sweet lol.
> 
> Night hun sleep well xxxxxx


hahahaha yea they looove each other

night night hun sleep well


----------



## Guest

good evening everyone... or is that morning :lol:

how are you all?


----------



## katie200

Buster's Mummy said:


> good evening everyone... or is that morning :lol:
> 
> how are you all?


hi Buster's Mummy
i still counts as evening till 4 when the morning thread gos up hahahaha im okay ish and the pets are all well cats beeing noisy and jessies asleep hows you and buster


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hi Buster's Mummy
> i still counts as evening till 4 when the morning thread gos up hahahaha im okay ish and the pets are all well cats beeing noisy and jessies asleep hows you and buster


Bless them those noisy things 

I'm OK and Buster and Millie are sleeping... alright for some hey 

Glad its still evening... I am not ready for the morning yet hmy:


----------



## katie200

Buster's Mummy said:


> Bless them those noisy things
> 
> I'm OK and Buster and Millie are sleeping... alright for some hey
> 
> Glad its still evening... I am not ready for the morning yet hmy:


hahaha yea it defo alright for some bless them glad buster and millie are doing well

yep i aint reddy for morning either do ya think we would get away with telling everyone we going on canda time so it still night :smilewinkgrin: haha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahaha yea it defo alright for some bless them glad buster and millie are doing well
> 
> yep i aint reddy for morning either do ya think we would get away with telling everyone we going on canda time so it still night :smilewinkgrin: haha


I'm seeing Sue&Harvey tomorrow so I should get some sleep she's like a regimental sergeant :lol:

buster and millie sleep a lot and have actually been very good while I've been ill, I just feel bad that I can't give them the full exercise they need :crying:


----------



## katie200

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm seeing Sue&Harvey tomorrow so I should get some sleep she's like a regimental sergeant :lol:
> 
> buster and millie sleep a lot and have actually been very good while I've been ill, I just feel bad that I can't give them the full exercise they need :crying:


hahaha coool have fun with sue&harvey tomorrow hun hahahaha

awww its great there been good while you been unwell and im sure there well happy doggies and sure they loove ya loads and know you love them i hope you feel better soon (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))

if im ill down anxous anything smokey will bite me he dont like it when i get ill i was daydreaming once and he jump a bite me in the eye bad kitty hahaha but the rest of my pets are understanding 

you christmas thread really cheered me up tonight :smilewinkgrin: cos i was a bit:crying: hahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahaha coool have fun with sue&harvey tomorrow hun hahahaha
> 
> awww its great there been good while you been unwell and im sure there well happy doggies and sure they loove ya loads and know you love them i hope you feel better soon (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))
> 
> if im ill down anxous anything smokey will bite me he dont like it when i get ill i was daydreaming once and he jump a bite me in the eye bad kitty hahaha but the rest of my pets are understanding
> 
> you christmas thread really cheered me up tonight :smilewinkgrin: cos i was a bit:crying: hahaha


awww don't feel sad PM me if you want to talk 

It cheered me up too. Naughty smokey think he's saying "dont be sad mummu play instead" :lol:


----------



## katie200

Buster's Mummy said:


> awww don't feel sad PM me if you want to talk
> 
> It cheered me up too. Naughty smokey think he's saying "dont be sad mummu play instead" :lol:


hahaha i think he is he a night mare with cute face that can do no wrong 

aww thanks hun same gos for you i just think today got on top of me but i feel a lil better now after thinking of christmas my fav time of yea  now all i need that young santa to turn up hahahahahahaha :wink:


----------



## katie200

hi allll how are you all tonight and your pets doing  omg i can get it out of my head and it driveing me up the wall so though i would share hahahahahahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol::scared::scared::scared: :thumbsup: 

[youtube_browser]wmTaXHB6yyk[/youtube_browser] soooo annyoing why my sister have to play it  hahahahahahahahahahahaha:huh:

anyhow how are ya allll


----------



## porps

oo a sticky, about time!
Hiya everyone did you all have a nice weekend?


----------



## Snippet

I've had a good weekend. Yesterday spend hanging about with some good friends and my brothers, today spent helping my OH with an assignment he was stuggling with. How was your weekend?

I'm currently bored of being awake, but my stupid over active brain will not let me nod off


----------



## rosebond

Hello! Snippet, i'm glad you had a good weekend. Mine was spent working! I hate working weekends! xxx


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> oo a sticky, about time!
> Hiya everyone did you all have a nice weekend?


hi props 
hahahaha yeah is a sticky now  hows you and your cat doing



Snippet said:


> I've had a good weekend. Yesterday spend hanging about with some good friends and my brothers, today spent helping my OH with an assignment he was stuggling with. How was your weekend?
> 
> I'm currently bored of being awake, but my stupid over active brain will not let me nod off


hi Snippet
sound like you had a busy weakend  mine was spent listening to moaning sister :smilewinkgrin: no fun at all haha hows your pets



rosebond said:


> Hello! Snippet, i'm glad you had a good weekend. Mine was spent working! I hate working weekends! xxx


hi rosebond
hows your pets i dont like sunday cos something alway go wrong hahaha:wink:


----------



## Jonesey

'Lo there! I don't like this sticky - I like to see a new thread every night. But oh well, I can take it if I have to! 

It has been an absolutely horrible and terrifying day and I'm completely emotionally drained (and it's not even 8:30pm yet!). I kept coming on pf to distract myself, didn't work. My mood has affected Biscuit as well she's been barking and constantly stealing things - OH and the kids have been paying attention, but it's like she just knows something is not right. I'm fortifying myself with a little wine right now and then I'm going to take her for a nice long walk!


----------



## Snippet

katie200 said:


> hi Snippet
> sound like you had a busy weakend  mine was spent listening to moaning sister :smilewinkgrin: no fun at all haha hows your pets


Thankfully my siblings only whinge at me when they're after something (drink usually )

The vemin girls are mostly OK. Nix is the picture of health as always. Fern is being a little snot box as always, but I can blame the useless vet not giving her the correct medication when she was a baby with a chest infection. Willow is alright. She's getting a bit old now, and her lump is getting bigger  Holly cat is fine. She's spent most of the day poking me and asking for cuddles (which I can't do, I'm allergic to cats) And the horse is fine. Currently on starvation rations as he is a little fatty.

How is your gang?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> 'Lo there! I don't like this sticky - I like to see a new thread every night. But oh well, I can take it if I have to!
> 
> It has been an absolutely horrible and terrifying day and I'm completely emotionally drained (and it's not even 8:30pm yet!). I kept coming on pf to distract myself, didn't work. My mood has affected Biscuit as well she's been barking and constantly stealing things - OH and the kids have been paying attention, but it's like she just knows something is not right. I'm fortifying myself with a little wine right now and then I'm going to take her for a nice long walk!


haha jonesey i feel the same i miss doing a new one a night :crying: hahaha

ooooh noooo soz you had a bad day ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) wine sound like it may help  hope you and biscuit have a nice walk hun


----------



## Jonesey

Well I'm not even taking her for a walk now as my OH and the kids have just left for the park! I might go again later if I don't decide to just keep drinking instead.

Thank you for the hugs hun, I'm a mess.


----------



## katie200

Snippet said:


> Thankfully my siblings only whinge at me when they're after something (drink usually )
> 
> The vemin girls are mostly OK. Nix is the picture of health as always. Fern is being a little snot box as always, but I can blame the useless vet not giving her the correct medication when she was a baby with a chest infection. Willow is alright. She's getting a bit old now, and her lump is getting bigger  Holly cat is fine. She's spent most of the day poking me and asking for cuddles (which I can't do, I'm allergic to cats) And the horse is fine. Currently on starvation rations as he is a little fatty.
> 
> How is your gang?


yea my sister are annyoing when they wana be hahaha

awww glad most of your pets are well hope the pet with the lump will be okay hun (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) its hard when they get old hey awww your allgic to your cat oooh noo bless bet thats annyoing some times

my pets are fine jessie asleep holly and smokey have there treat ball atm and is fighting over with getting a treat first hahahaha:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I'm not even taking her for a walk now as my OH and the kids have just left for the park! I might go again later if I don't decide to just keep drinking instead.
> 
> Thank you for the hugs hun, I'm a mess.


awww hun if ya wana talk about it you can alway pm me okay ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jonesey

Thank you Katie and glad you and your pets are good! I miss our Meow and her funny ways, my kids are always asking when we'll get another cat too. Torn between getting a kitten or another dog when Biscuit is ready for a new fur sibling. At the pet store they are fostering a lovely young kitty up for adoption from the humane society (I was tempted!).

Sorry about your sister being annoying, I've had my battles with mine and we are not as close as we once were, but are still there for each other when necessary.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Thank you Katie and glad you and your pets are good! I miss our Meow and her funny ways, my kids are always asking when we'll get another cat too. Torn between getting a kitten or another dog when Biscuit is ready for a new fur sibling. At the pet store they are fostering a lovely young kitty up for adoption from the humane society (I was tempted!).
> 
> Sorry about your sister being annoying, I've had my battles with mine and we are not as close as we once were, but are still there for each other when necessary.


hi jonesey
awwww yea bet you miss meow it might be nice to have another kitty how olds the one the pet store is fosting or another doggie i think both animal are great dogs do the walking and playing ball and cats do the hugging and watching the tv with ya why we have some and somelol 

yea she just being annyoing but that her she still my sister just sometime wana lock her in a cupboared (kidding )  we get on sometimes


----------



## Jonesey

A 1 1/2year kitty. I think it's really nice what they do. The cat gets socialization with people and other animals and every single one they get gets adopted by someone. 

We have to get Biscuit over her resource guarding with other dogs before we can ever consider getting another pet. I'd like another dog for her to play with, but I'd like another kitty friend as well. I was actually reading in the cat forums earlier today.

Going to send you a pm - beware!   I think I just need to get it out.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> A 1 1/2year kitty. I think it's really nice what they do. The cat gets socialization with people and other animals and every single one they get gets adopted by someone.
> 
> We have to get Biscuit over her resource guarding with other dogs before we can ever consider getting another pet. I'd like another dog for her to play with, but I'd like another kitty friend as well. I was actually reading in the cat forums earlier today.
> 
> Going to send you a pm - beware!   I think I just need to get it out.


awww yea its a thing to think on i know when we had the cats cos they where so taken with our other dog the sadly passed away a few months after wee got them we where pretty sure they could handle a lad jesse haha well you never know in the future you may have 2 dog and 2 kitty haha

pm away hun (((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hey Katie,

Hope you are ok today and all your pets are well? 

My pets and I are really good ta. Kittens have had another good weight gain and at the moment Uggs is playing with his bird that dangles from the door frame 

I have watched 7 episodes straight of G.A again tonight so I am kinda tired now lol. I am just off to bed but didnt want to go without saying hi and night xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey Katie,
> 
> Hope you are ok today and all your pets are well?
> 
> My pets and I are really good ta. Kittens have had another good weight gain and at the moment Uggs is playing with his bird that dangles from the door frame
> 
> I have watched 7 episodes straight of G.A again tonight so I am kinda tired now lol. I am just off to bed but didnt want to go without saying hi and night xxxxxxxx


hello Kittenfostermummy

awww glad your pets are doing great hun  aww ugger must loove that smokey love the dangling toys too

im okay hun and pets are alll fab 

night night hun ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Jonesey

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey Katie,
> 
> Hope you are ok today and all your pets are well?
> 
> My pets and I are really good ta. Kittens have had another good weight gain and at the moment Uggs is playing with his bird that dangles from the door frame
> 
> I have watched 7 episodes straight of G.A again tonight so I am kinda tired now lol. I am just off to bed but didnt want to go without saying hi and night xxxxxxxx


Glad the babies are doing well and your other kitties too.  Have a good rest.


----------



## katie200

pics of smokey holly and jessie  there such darling hahahahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

Is that Jessie in the last pic? What a poser!  love it. They're all beautiful of course.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Is that Jessie in the last pic? What a poser!  love it. They're all beautiful of course.


jessies the doggie so i think ya talking about smokey and he is a poser and verry pretty cat and holly the white looking cat in the bath hahahaha and jessie the lab and she love the camar too


----------



## Meowwoof

I thought i was the only one up at this un godly hour. Having a bit of a crap night. Indi, our snow bengal and my baby has gone missing. Its the second time in the last 6 months. Staying up listening out for him, he needs regular eye drops and if they are left more then 2 days his eyes get awful and sore  Not seen him since lunch time Saturday.

The sleepless nights my animals give me!! lol argh x


----------



## katie200

Meowwoof said:


> I thought i was the only one up at this un godly hour. Having a bit of a crap night. Indi, our snow bengal and my baby has gone missing. Its the second time in the last 6 months. Staying up listening out for him, he needs regular eye drops and if they are left more then 2 days his eyes get awful and sore  Not seen him since lunch time Saturday.
> 
> The sleepless nights my animals give me!! lol argh x


awwww hun im sorry he gone missing hope he turns up today ((((((((((((hugs)))))) bless i know its horrable when they go missing will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed he returns to ya soon

night thread always up as im alway up so there alway some one about at night to talk to:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Meowwoof

Aw thank you  All the neighbours know he is ours, he normally only goes as far as the two back yards we back onto. Trying to stay positive but this time something dosn't sit right with me. Its like a 6th sense, just have a horrible feeling something has happened to him. He looks expensive and i wouldnt put anything past the local chavs. Maguire our other cat misses him and just sits their wailing. Always glued together them two. Going to have a good hunt around in a few hours  Will let you know how we get on  xx


----------



## katie200

Meowwoof said:


> Aw thank you  All the neighbours know he is ours, he normally only goes as far as the two back yards we back onto. Trying to stay positive but this time something dosn't sit right with me. Its like a 6th sense, just have a horrible feeling something has happened to him. He looks expensive and i wouldnt put anything past the local chavs. Maguire our other cat misses him and just sits their wailing. Always glued together them two. Going to have a good hunt around in a few hours  Will let you know how we get on  xx


awww hun try and think he will be okay cats are resilent most of the time he prob just hideing for ya best of luck finding him((((((((((hugs))))))) finger crossed you do hun let me know how you get on be thinking of you both i know when my cat went missing for 3 months i though i never see him agan turned out he befriend a old lady that took a likeing to him and he was back home then safe and sound hope you find hun ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Meowwoof

Aww thats made me feel a bit better  Same happened to my mums cat, but when they found out where he was they had stuffed him full of crap food and he weighed a stone! Everyone round here owns a cat or two. Last time he went walk abouts he was 3 roads away hiding in a back garden, stank of wee and lost loads of weight, not to mention the state of his eyes. Hes a solid cat though and can hold his own. Hes the on in my profile pic  He is Toms favorate and he would be heart broken if anything happened to him xx


----------



## katie200

Meowwoof said:


> Aww thats made me feel a bit better  Same happened to my mums cat, but when they found out where he was they had stuffed him full of crap food and he weighed a stone! Everyone round here owns a cat or two. Last time he went walk abouts he was 3 roads away hiding in a back garden, stank of wee and lost loads of weight, not to mention the state of his eyes. Hes a solid cat though and can hold his own. Hes the on in my profile pic  He is Toms favorate and he would be heart broken if anything happened to him xx


awww he looks like a cat that can hold his own and he will likely be okay i know its a worry though when they dont come hope ya think alsorts but knowing my cats they find friend to like them and nomal end up home its sad your mums can didnt get fed prober and ended up thin you have to keep the hope though hun that he will be fine and maybe come scratching at the door any time i hope so ill be thinking of ya i hope he turns up soon


----------



## katie200

hi how are you all and your pets tonight


----------



## Meowwoof

Indi is still missing  Went round the neighbours up the road and Raja our female cat was sat on this blokes chair in his conservatory!?!? TYhen the other neighbour said Maguire was always popping into her house LOL.

Just makes you realise how little you know about your cats when they go wondering lol x


----------



## katie200

Meowwoof said:


> Indi is still missing  Went round the neighbours up the road and Raja our female cat was sat on this blokes chair in his conservatory!?!? TYhen the other neighbour said Maguire was always popping into her house LOL.
> 
> Just makes you realise how little you know about your cats when they go wondering lol x


hi meowwoof
awww hun im sorry he havent came back yet ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) been thinking of you woundering if your cat had turned up hun ahahaha i know what you mean smokey got into a neighbour bedroom i was well shocked hahaha hope he turns up soon


----------



## Meowwoof

Thanks  Going to post notes thorugh everyones doors today, telling them to check their beds lol. Hope hes just safe. Non of the vets round here have heard anything, so im hoping thats a good sign. We even checked all the bins on the road, grim task, didnt know what i would find! x


----------



## katie200

Meowwoof said:


> Thanks  Going to post notes thorugh everyones doors today, telling them to check their beds lol. Hope hes just safe. Non of the vets round here have heard anything, so im hoping thats a good sign. We even checked all the bins on the road, grim task, didnt know what i would find! x


awww yeah thats a good idea to put nots about at least if anyone do see him they will come get ya and check any sheds thats about my cats have habbits of getting in them too hope he turns up soon hun ((((hugs)))))00


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Evening all night owls, hope everyone is ok and their pets are good tonight?! 

I have had a goodish day been in pain all day but the animals are all good so that is the main thing!!

I have a perspective family coming tomorrow afternoon to see the foster kittens with a view to looking at Toby so fingers crossed they are nice and it works out


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Evening all night owls, hope everyone is ok and their pets are good tonight?!
> 
> I have had a goodish day been in pain all day but the animals are all good so that is the main thing!!
> 
> I have a perspective family coming tomorrow afternoon to see the foster kittens with a view to looking at Toby so fingers crossed they are nice and it works out


hi Kittenfostermummy

awww glad you had a goodish day hun hope ya feel better soon

ill keep my fingers crossed for you kitten veiwing tomorrow hope it gose well let me know okay :smilewinkgrin:

im okay and pets are insane haha holly and smokey are knocking anything that makes a noise down the stairs and the dogs asleep


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> hi Kittenfostermummy
> 
> awww glad you had a goodish day hun hope ya feel better soon
> 
> ill keep my fingers crossed for you kitten veiwing tomorrow hope it gose well let me know okay :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> im okay and pets are insane haha holly and smokey are knocking anything that makes a noise down the stairs and the dogs asleep


Course I will let you know hun  They wont be able to have him tomorrow even if they decide they do want him as he hasnt had his first vacc and not having it until atleast next week so I still got him for a little longer  They are all fast asleep in their cage at the moment but am keeping an eye on Tango as he has yet again fallen asleep with his head over his water bowl grrrrrrrr.

Ta hun for best wishes I am used to being in constant pain but I have break through pain at the moment that makes it even worse grrrrrr.

Ahhh Tango has just moved so hasnt got his face almost in his water thank god!! lol

Glad you are doing ok Katie and glad your cats are up to their normal antics lol.


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Course I will let you know hun  They wont be able to have him tomorrow even if they decide they do want him as he hasnt had his first vacc and not having it until atleast next week so I still got him for a little longer  They are all fast asleep in their cage at the moment but am keeping an eye on Tango as he has yet again fallen asleep with his head over his water bowl grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ta hun for best wishes I am used to being in constant pain but I have break through pain at the moment that makes it even worse grrrrrr.
> 
> Ahhh Tango has just moved so hasnt got his face almost in his water thank god!! lol
> 
> Glad you are doing ok Katie and glad your cats are up to their normal antics lol.


awwww bet its nice to have them for a little longer though are you a voliteere foster of kittens then or did you just find them glad all going well and tango has moved his head out her bowl hahaha aww hun pain aint nice but glad your okay (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) and will be keeping my fingers crossed for you too

hahaha oooh yea my cats are insane most of the time :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

I volunteer for my local RSPCA branch. So thankfully I dont have to go out and actively find homes for the kittens I dont think I could do that as I dont know enough people!! 

Gorg pic :001_tt1: 

Chewitts was just wanting a fuss so came over to my arm chair all purring and head rubbing so Uggs woke up and came over too.... he LOVES Chew so was rubbing up against her but getting a facefull of Chews fur oops lol I only brushed her yesterday but she moults for England and she is only shorthaired!!! No matter how much I brush her there is always more to come out!!! 

What plans have you got for tomorrow??


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I volunteer for my local RSPCA branch. So thankfully I dont have to go out and actively find homes for the kittens I dont think I could do that as I dont know enough people!!
> 
> Gorg pic :001_tt1:
> 
> Chewitts was just wanting a fuss so came over to my arm chair all purring and head rubbing so Uggs woke up and came over too.... he LOVES Chew so was rubbing up against her but getting a facefull of Chews fur oops lol I only brushed her yesterday but she moults for England and she is only shorthaired!!! No matter how much I brush her there is always more to come out!!!
> 
> What plans have you got for tomorrow??


awwww thats coool it must be so rewording to do i would like to do that my self if i ever move out one day 

haha yeah that pic is of smokey kinda upside down haha

awww bless chewitt cute be he like loads of cuddles  yea my cats fur go everywhere i have to bath holly  my ragdoll she love it though strange cat hahahaha

helping my lil sister and her riend pic out a hamster cage hahaha


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> awwww thats coool it must be so rewording to do i would like to do that my self if i ever move out one day
> 
> haha yeah that pic is of smokey kinda upside down haha
> 
> awww bless chewitt cute be he like loads of cuddles  yea my cats fur go everywhere i have to bath holly  my ragdoll she love it though strange cat hahahaha
> 
> helping my lil sister and her riend pic out a hamster cage hahaha


So she managing to get a hamster then!?!? thats cool. Right I best get off to bed night hun sleep well when you go to bed xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> So she managing to get a hamster then!?!? thats cool. Right I best get off to bed night hun sleep well when you go to bed xxxxxxx


she dont have one yet but will be getting one with her roomie  its great for them lol night night hun sleep well been great chatting to ya


----------



## Jonesey

I keep forgetting this thread is now a sticky! 

I hope Meowoof has found her kitty. It's awful when they go missing. 

How are you tonight? You sister must be excited. We were hoping to go to the CNE tomorrow, but it looks like rain now (that we desperately need) so it looks like a no go.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I keep forgetting this thread is now a sticky!
> 
> I hope Meowoof has found her kitty. It's awful when they go missing.
> 
> How are you tonight? You sister must be excited. We were hoping to go to the CNE tomorrow, but it looks like rain now (that we desperately need) so it looks like a no go.


hi Jonesey

i keep forgetting too  haha im okay hun jessie asleep and the cats have pushed every thing that go bang down the stairs the noisy thing hahaha yea her roomie was so exited and she was so there getting a hamster :smilewinkgrin: bless em haha its been raining here too and smokey got wet he wasnt a happy kitty haha

how are you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

I am DEFINITELY not liking this sticky now!  No night thread peeps at all?

Of course it's only just 11pm here, getting close to morning time there I'm sure. 

puter's very wonky tonight as is Biscuit! Big thunderstorms (we so need the rain) and she's been running about and barking. I'm not sure if I should take her for a walk or not - the rain's slowed down, but still lots of lightening.


----------



## Meowwoof

Well i thought i would update about Indi. Still missing, this is the 5th day now. One of my neighbours has been giving me crap about letting him out. This cat is built like a Jack Russell. If he wants to go out, he goes out. So that made me feel guilty. Everyone has been handed a poster. Keep seeing him in the corner of my eye in the glass back door, but when i look its not him. 
If we find out someone round here has taken in him and been keeping him in, i wont be held responsible for my actions. Its killing me watching Maguire, hes so depressed, just stares. Wont sleep and keeps searching the place for him. Me and my OH keep bickering, both really stressed with it. Hes his favourate cat to, they have a special bond. :crying: x


----------



## Jonesey

I'm sorry Meowwoof, I really do hope he turns up and soon. With all the posters I can't see someone just keeping him. Have you offered a reward?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I am DEFINITELY not liking this sticky now!  No night thread peeps at all?
> 
> Of course it's only just 11pm here, getting close to morning time there I'm sure.
> 
> puter's very wonky tonight as is Biscuit! Big thunderstorms (we so need the rain) and she's been running about and barking. I'm not sure if I should take her for a walk or not - the rain's slowed down, but still lots of lightening.


hi jonesey
i agreee i keep forgetting it here and i feel completley redoundent hahaha hope your well and biscuit hun 



Meowwoof said:


> Well i thought i would update about Indi. Still missing, this is the 5th day now. One of my neighbours has been giving me crap about letting him out. This cat is built like a Jack Russell. If he wants to go out, he goes out. So that made me feel guilty. Everyone has been handed a poster. Keep seeing him in the corner of my eye in the glass back door, but when i look its not him.
> If we find out someone round here has taken in him and been keeping him in, i wont be held responsible for my actions. Its killing me watching Maguire, hes so depressed, just stares. Wont sleep and keeps searching the place for him. Me and my OH keep bickering, both really stressed with it. Hes his favourate cat to, they have a special bond. :crying: x


aww hin ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) dont lose hope okay cats can go missing for 3 months or more and if someone feeds them it hard for them to come home right away dont blame your self cats are free sprits if they wana go out they find away of going belive me smokey has undone the door him self if he had to stay in hope he turns up soon ((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone doing and there pets doing hope your all well


----------



## porps

hiya  sticky seems to have had a negative effect on this thread 
hows things? me n rumble are fine, same old same old really


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hiya  sticky seems to have had a negative effect on this thread
> hows things? me n rumble are fine, same old same old really


hi hun
i know :crying: its not the same no more glad you and rumble are well my pets are ace too there all asleep im okay too what you been upto


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> what you been upto


Tonight? Oh it's been such an exciting night, i did my washing! I sure know how to live it up! Oh and i also watched komodo - secrets of the dragon on iplayer. I have a dentists appointment tomorrow so i darent go to bed in case i fall asleep and miss it.. I may be something of an insomniac, but when i do finally nod off no alarm in the world is waking me up.

what have you been up to?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Tonight? Oh it's been such an exciting night, i did my washing! I sure know how to live it up! Oh and i also watched komodo - secrets of the dragon on iplayer. I have a dentists appointment tomorrow so i darent go to bed in case i fall asleep and miss it.. I may be something of an insomniac, but when i do finally nod off no alarm in the world is waking me up.
> 
> what have you been up to?


hahaha well ya had a much more exiting day then me  i had my sister banging on the door at 1 am then though i would try and watch dragans den got boried so moped the kitchen floor while checking to see if anyone had made it night thread then got carryed away in friench look athe the bonjor thread if ya dont belive it okay im a lil nuts when im bored hehehehehe:smilewinkgrin: good luck at the dentist


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there, good morning! Or maybe I should check for a morning thread.  Midnight here, we just got back from the CNE less than an hour ago and the kids are exhausted. They were on all the rides for hours and hours. And we saw the Superdogs show which was awesome once again. Almost half the dogs are rescues and they were brilliant, even the mistakes are super cute. Of course I forgot the camera and the phone takes crap pics so none to share.


----------



## porps

hey jonesey, sounds like you've had a good day  What does CNE stand for?
Its 25 to 6 here in the uk, and i woke up about 2 hours ago  That'll teach me for staying awake all last night then falling asleep in front of the idiot box in the evening.. supposed to be going out to a party tonight, im gonna be half dead before i even get there :wink:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hey guys how are we all tonight!?! How are all your pets?? Anyone got any plans for the bank holiday weekend?

My sister has come for a week long visit from York YAY!!! I had a MRI scan on my left knee first thing this morning and I mean FIRST thing!! I had to be there for 9.25am and its like a 20min car ride over there!!. I was not impressed but I managed to get up after a rubbish nights sleep as I was in soooo much pain again and it is still really bad. 

My animals are all good!! Uggs is his normal playful self getting into trouble all the time, Chewitts has been quite today as she was sick last night I think with a hairball but no hairball was produced!! Cassie has been her normal self and at this moment is sat on the patio in the garden surveying her teritory. The foster kittens are doing really well they are growing well now and putting on weight and may even be going to new homes next week!!! Tilly has had a bit of an upset tummy, not sure if it is post worming tablet, or post scare from the other day as she fell down the stairs but she is fine in every other way, playful, eating, drinking etc.

Hope we are all ok and having a good weekend?!?!?


----------



## katie200

hi jonesey and kittenfostermummy and prop and moewwoof 

how are you all have you had a good weakend im okayish had a weid few day but thats me lol and my lil sister has had a storker not in a good way so been sorting her out the last few night as she been scared bless her, on a good note my lil sister getting a hamster in a few weaks and nameing it biscuit hahahaha she well exited about that as she wanted one for a good while my pets are all well the cats have been playing with there toys and smokey sitting witching the pc now hahhaha and jessie asleep.

jonesey hows you and biscuit doing hope your well

moewwoof hows you and your pets did your lovely cat come home hun 

prop hows you and rumble doing 

kittenfostermummy hows ugger and your kittend and you doing 

hope your all well take care of your selfs :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## porps

Hey katie good to see you, glad you and your pets are all well.. Rumbles fine, though he disgraced himself earlier by weeing on my leather settee  Hope i can get the smell out he aint done that since 2 days after i got him, always used his tray since then. He's playing on his cat tree atm, going loopy 

I had a good weekend, well, good saturday anyway.. went to a free techno party in some forest near sheffield, it was ace  Not been out all year so it was good to let loose and have a boogie 

alas, sunday and today have been me coming to terms with not having any tobacco again... porps vs his smoking addiction, round 48.... I've been on and off PF most of the day making some slightly out of character and not so PC posts, but hopefully i've not offended anyone too much


----------



## pheebus

Hey everyone, staying up with my kitty tonight.  x


----------



## porps

hiya pheebus.. just read your thread about your kitty, hope she will be ok. Rumble likes to sleep on my wardrobe and he did the same thing, only about a month ago.
Was limping really bad, wouldnt put his back right leg down at all and it seemed to be hanging out to the side, i felt sure it must have been seriously injured, but when i took him to the vet he could find nothing wrong with it- In fact Rumble decided to just bear the pain and make a good show of walking normally on it once i got him to the vets... anything to make me look like an idiot i swear. hope u get the same good fortune


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Hey katie good to see you, glad you and your pets are all well.. Rumbles fine, though he disgraced himself earlier by weeing on my leather settee  Hope i can get the smell out he aint done that since 2 days after i got him, always used his tray since then. He's playing on his cat tree atm, going loopy
> 
> I had a good weekend, well, good saturday anyway.. went to a free techno party in some forest near sheffield, it was ace  Not been out all year so it was good to let loose and have a boogie
> 
> alas, sunday and today have been me coming to terms with not having any tobacco again... porps vs his smoking addiction, round 48.... I've been on and off PF most of the day making some slightly out of character and not so PC posts, but hopefully i've not offended anyone too much


hi props
awww rumbles no peeing on the sofa :wink: bless glad your all well sounds like you had a fun time at the techno party  im sure non of ya threads have affened noone hun you can do the giving up smoking i belive in ya :smile5:



pheebus said:


> Hey everyone, staying up with my kitty tonight.  x


awww glad your all well


----------



## pheebus

porps said:


> hiya pheebus.. just read your thread about your kitty, hope she will be ok. Rumble likes to sleep on my wardrobe and he did the same thing, only about a month ago.
> Was limping really bad, wouldnt put his back right leg down at all and it seemed to be hanging out to the side, i felt sure it must have been seriously injured, but when i took him to the vet he could find nothing wrong with it- In fact Rumble decided to just bear the pain and make a good show of walking normally on it once i got him to the vets... anything to make me look like an idiot i swear. hope u get the same good fortune


Unfortunatley not, her leg is broken.


----------



## porps

pheebus said:


> Unfortunatley not, her leg is broken.


aaw poor thing  What have the vets done? And how's kitty reacted mentally to it?


----------



## katie200

hi all how ya doing


----------



## porps

doin good thanks, how about you?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> doin good thanks, how about you?


im okay had a tough day as it was my dads sister funnel and had him and his mum over so been a bit stressful/bussy pets are all good though


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hi all how ya doing


I'm pretty good except that my back is aching. :wink:
How are you?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> I'm pretty good except that my back is aching. :wink:
> How are you?


hi catpatrol 
im okay had a tough day it was my dads sister funnel so was lil busy and sad but pets are all fine and well hows your pets


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hi catpatrol
> im okay had a tough day it was my dads sister funnel so was lil busy and sad but pets are all fine and well hows your pets


My pets are pretty happy because they just got their coat brushed.


----------



## ukdave

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your aunt. I hope you are okay.


----------



## Jonesey

Hi all!

How did the funeral go Katie? I know there were some not so good things said just after your Aunt passed, I hope it was just grief on their part.

How's your pets tonight?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> My pets are pretty happy because they just got their coat brushed.





CatPatrol said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your aunt. I hope you are okay.


awwww blesss i bet there happy thanks hun yeah im okay just been a looong day my sister got a hamster yesturday she named it biscuit  she was verry happy


----------



## ukdave

Cute hamster.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Cute hamster.


hahaha yea it is well it made my sister happy have you had a nice weak so far


----------



## Jonesey

What a cute little Biscuit! And is that Smokey in the second pic? Even cuter.


----------



## ukdave




----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> What a cute little Biscuit! And is that Smokey in the second pic? Even cuter.


hahaha yea biscuit the hamster is cute and yup thats my smokey monster in the other pic hehehehehe he lovely really hows you and biscuit



CatPatrol said:


> Yes, I've had a fairly good week. :smile5: I can see Valentino is looking foward to his next bag of prawns. lol. What are your pets doing right now?


awww glad you had a good weak i am sitting on the sofa with a hot chocolate in one hand and the pooter and smokey on my lap :wink:hahaha talking you you lot


----------



## ukdave

Nice. I love doing that at night time. Have my computer on my lap and my cat next to me. My cat gets a bit jealous of the computer and trys to step on the keyboard. He sometimes sits near the vents of the computer and enjoys the warm air coming out of it. :smile5: loll


----------



## Jonesey

OH and the kids have just left with Biscuit for a walk (9:52pm here). I've been trying to get them used to going to bed earlier before school starts, but it never works.  When do the kids go back over there? Ours are back this coming Tuesday. I'm so sad about that.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Nice. I love doing that at night time. Have my computer on my lap and my cat next to me. My cat gets a bit jealous of the computer and trys to step on the keyboard. He sometimes sits near the vents of the computer and enjoys the warm air coming out of it. :smile5: loll


hahaha yea me too i nomal have the cats on my lap and the pooter beside me as they like to watch what im doing on it hehehe awww blesss that cute lol

my cats like the computer 



Jonesey said:


> OH and the kids have just left with Biscuit for a walk (9:52pm here). I've been trying to get them used to going to bed earlier before school starts, but it never works.  When do the kids go back over there? Ours are back this coming Tuesday. I'm so sad about that.


awwwww hope there having a nice walk with biscuit  i bet youll miss them when there back at school not sure when they go back over here soon me thinks lol have you had a nice weak


----------



## ukdave

What a beautiful photo of the cat looking at your computer.


----------



## Jonesey

Cute kitties. 

Our Meow-Meow was never really interested in the 'puter.  She loved her snuggles though, I miss her.

Our kids are getting bored now and are pretty much ready for school to start again. I know I am!  We're still not sure if we'll go anywhere this weekend, my OH and I had planned to go to the CNE today, but there were other things that had to be attended to. We want to go Friday for sure - just us as I took the kids last Friday and it was rides rides rides all day and night while my OH stayed home with Biscuit and chopped the downed trees we had from a storm. And our son's 9th birthday is on Saturday, every day for the last 3-4 weeks he's been telling us how many more sleeps.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> What a beautiful photo of the cat looking at your computer.


hahaha yeah they like the computer smokey likes it when he see dog pics on it he trys to paw it to see if there real hahaha


----------



## ukdave

Spam? much lol.

Anyway, I should try the dog trick. :smile5:


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Cute kitties.
> 
> Our Meow-Meow was never really interested in the 'puter.  She loved her snuggles though, I miss her.
> 
> Our kids are getting bored now and are pretty much ready for school to start again. I know I am!  We're still not sure if we'll go anywhere this weekend, my OH and I had planned to go to the CNE today, but there were other things that had to be attended to. We want to go Friday for sure - just us as I took the kids last Friday and it was rides rides rides all day and night while my OH stayed home with Biscuit and chopped the downed trees we had from a storm. And our son's 9th birthday is on Saturday, every day for the last 3-4 weeks he's been telling us how many more sleeps.


awww yeah meow meow sounds like she was a great kitty  coool there all set then lol hope ya have a nice time a CNE when you go awwwi bet your son really exited about his birthday :smilewinkgrin: bless


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Spam? much lol.
> 
> Anyway, I should try the dog trick. :smile5:


hahaha yeah  what you upto tomorrow


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hahaha yeah  what you upto tomorrow


I'm not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow but all I know is that I'm going to spend alot of time with my cats. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow but all I know is that I'm going to spend alot of time with my cats. :smilewinkgrin:


awwwww that lovely :smilewinkgrin: im bathing the dog tomorrow


----------



## Jonesey

CatPatrol said:


> Spam? much lol.
> 
> Anyway, I should try the dog trick. :smile5:


I read a little of the last paragraphs, then it got too weird.


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> awwwi bet your son really exited about his birthday :smilewinkgrin: bless


He has a list! Things he wants (hoping for one) plus one sprize (how he spelled it).



> I'm not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow but all I know is that I'm going to spend alot of time with my cats.


I hope it's fun!



> awwwww that lovely im bathing the dog tomorrow


Does she like it? I hope you don't get soaked yourself!


----------



## ukdave

Jonesey said:


> I read a little of the last paragraphs, then it got too weird.


I know. I was like ???confused???  It was rambeling on about something totally random.


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> my cats like the computer


aaaw : ) it's good to put a face to their names


----------



## Jonesey

CatPatrol said:


> I know. I was like ???confused???  It was rambeling on about something totally random.


But I got this line!



> Are that you' planner or sometimes happens facts via the chair of your respective trousers?


translated from Engrish to English - *Are you a planner or do you fly by the seat of your pants?*

I meant to post it on this thread, but somehow it ended up in a dog health and nutrition thread that I'm sure I wasn't even on. The gremlins must be about, messing with my posts.  And here I was all proud of myself.


----------



## Jonesey

G'night all I have got to get to beddybyes.


----------



## porps

sweet dreams jonesey


----------



## mstori

omg i wondered where this thread had gone! its a sticky now 

how is everyone?


----------



## babybel

ooooooo ill come back later then:smile5:


----------



## katie200

evening alll how are you all been today and your pets ((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tiggerthumper

I wondered where the Night Threads had gone! Hello Katie, how are you? Hope things are feeling a bit better for you xox


----------



## Marley boy

hi everyone, having one of them really crappy days to day  just feel ..... i dont even no  Thelma has got to go to the vets in the morning she has a swollen eye, got no idea why and Presley had a runny poo earlier  so im hoping there is nothing wrong with him otherwise looks like i will be making two trips to the vet.


----------



## katie200

tiggerthumper said:


> I wondered where the Night Threads had gone! Hello Katie, how are you? Hope things are feeling a bit better for you xox


hello tiggerthumper 
hows you and yolur pets ya  im okay hun things are about the same still feel like screeming but thing could be worse lol so cant complain  my pets are well there completely insane and my lil sister looveing her hamster



Marley boy said:


> hi everyone, having one of them really crappy days to day  just feel ..... i dont even no  Thelma has got to go to the vets in the morning she has a swollen eye, got no idea why and Presley had a runny poo earlier  so im hoping there is nothing wrong with him otherwise looks like i will be making two trips to the vet.


hi marley boy
awww hun ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) hope the vets go okay i know it horrble when ya have a crappy day and just feel blah i been like that lately ya need some hot chocolate and a good movie that may help ya feel better it sometimes help me


----------



## porps

ello night owls, how are you all doing? my sleep pattern is completely screwed  falling asleep in front of the idiot box early evening and waking up at midnight is really not good :wink:


----------



## simplysardonic

I'm having a rare late one tonight, keeping an eye on a thread to see how a wee dog gets on at emergency vet. My dogs are not impressed & keep hinting that its time for me to log off by pacing between me in the kitchen & the bedroom door


----------



## Jonesey

Well you're probably both asleep by now!  Hope you're having lovely dreams and it's a happy tomorrow.


----------



## porps

yeah right, if only!


----------



## rob158

Is it night yet


----------



## katie200

pecka boooooooooooooo hello too you allll :d how are ya tonight and ya pets 

i hope your all well tonight ill be back tomorrow im just really not well tonight think if I don't feel better by the morning I'll call a doctor ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))

katie xxxxxx

ps remember all you night peeps are wounderful take care


----------



## katie200

tumble wead ........................................blowing ....................past where you all got to :frown2: missing all me night chatting people :yesnod: 

Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing: Singing:

[youtube_browser]1GWQ-oDMG6g&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie!

I hate this sticky!!! :cursing:

Why can't you have your own thread every night anymore? Could you just give it different titles maybe?

Anyway how are you? How are things going with you now? Pets all good?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> I hate this sticky!!! :cursing:
> 
> Why can't you have your own thread every night anymore? Could you just give it different titles maybe?
> 
> Anyway how are you? How are things going with you now? Pets all good?


hi jonesey

i do too :cursing: i miss the old way of thing i do i was littering the fourm with them  its the same with my morning thread i was told to just re use the old ones so stoped doing them well now and then i do but not as often 

i am okay getting there my sister hamster settled in now and today the textses hit a total of 59 since she got that hamster i been hereing my ringer tone loads hahahaha but she well happy

jessie had a bath today so she great she got water everywhere and then went back out side hour later and started digging  cats are well too

how you and biscuit day been


----------



## Jonesey

Well there are so many frivolous posts here on a daily basis, at least yours were getting responses so I don't understand?

59 hey? She must be having a time. I'm sure they'll get less as time goes on and she and her Biscuit have gotten to know each other. 

Oh Jesse, that's always the way isn't it? 

Biscuit's good, we are just on our way out for her last walk (almost 11pm here) so hopefully I'll catch you when we get back. If not, sweet dreams!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well there are so many frivolous posts here on a daily basis, at least yours were getting responses so I don't understand?
> 
> 59 hey? She must be having a time. I'm sure they'll get less as time goes on and she and her Biscuit have gotten to know each other.
> 
> Oh Jesse, that's always the way isn't it?
> 
> Biscuit's good, we are just on our way out for her last walk (almost 11pm here) so hopefully I'll catch you when we get back. If not, sweet dreams!


i know i dont either to be honest  but the sticky defo scared people away or they just miss it as there used to a new one at night its just not the same 

hahahaha yea that hamster spoiled it has 2 house tunnels weels everything and has been cuddle to a inch of it life hahaha but bless her she really loove that hamster and i here about it every few mins it biscuit went on her weel she had breakfast and last night she though she let her out  but she was hideing hahahaha

jessie was a hunbug today hahaha she cute though lol

awww have a lovely walk with biscuit talk to ya soooon :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## XxZoexX

Hey Katie!! I miss your usual threads too 
I forget about this one.. sh!t memory syndrome :lol:


----------



## Jonesey

Had a nice walk. I like taking her out at night by myself, I drop the lead and let her wander a bit if the street we're on's quiet. We went through my son's school playground and there were a bunch of girls there (having a party I suppose) and they all gave her a fuss which she loved.


----------



## katie200

XxZoexX said:


> Hey Katie!! I miss your usual threads too
> I forget about this one.. sh!t memory syndrome :lol:


meee too hun  i even forget its at the top of the page too sometime its okay hows you and your pets



Jonesey said:


> Had a nice walk. I like taking her out at night by myself, I drop the lead and let her wander a bit if the street we're on's quiet. We went through my son's school playground and there were a bunch of girls there (having a party I suppose) and they all gave her a fuss which she loved.


hi jonesey

awww i bet she enjoyed all the fuss lol  hahaha my pc went down last night and the silly thing wasnt working right till the after noon today grrr haha how are you tonight :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Might as well join you as won't be sleeping well if at all tonight.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hey all how are we all tonight? I have slept the whole day away so up now and watching the forum and the telly at same time xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Might as well join you as won't be sleeping well if at all tonight.


awww (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) danelle hows your pets doing



Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey all how are we all tonight? I have slept the whole day away so up now and watching the forum and the telly at same time xxxxxx


hi Kittenfostermummy
i okay hun sow my sister off as she driving to manchester tonight worried like hell as she hasnt had the car for long and called me tonight half way there and told me her light wasnt working right  my lil sister still on a hamster high i dont think my phonme stoped ringing today  and my net went down last night and spent the day trying to get it to work:cursing: pets are well cats being there nomal selfs and jessie asleep

hows you and uggers and your doggie doing what you watching on the telly box


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) danelle hows your pets doing
> 
> hi Kittenfostermummy
> i okay hun sow my sister off as she driving to manchester tonight worried like hell as she hasnt had the car for long and called me tonight half way there and told me her light wasnt working right  my lil sister still on a hamster high i dont think my phonme stoped ringing today  and my net went down last night and spent the day trying to get it to work:cursing: pets are well cats being there nomal selfs and jessie asleep
> 
> hows you and uggers and your doggie doing what you watching on the telly box


They're ok though not got Sammy anymore apple snails only live for 2 or 3 weeks out of water and he's been out of water for a lot longer than that so he'll have died somewhere he went missing a while back as you know.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They're ok though not got Sammy anymore apple snails only live for 2 or 3 weeks out of water and he's been out of water for a lot longer than that so he'll have died somewhere he went missing a while back as you know.


awwwwwwww im sorry about that hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) glad the other are okay


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> hi Kittenfostermummy
> i okay hun sow my sister off as she driving to manchester tonight worried like hell as she hasnt had the car for long and called me tonight half way there and told me her light wasnt working right  my lil sister still on a hamster high i dont think my phonme stoped ringing today  and my net went down last night and spent the day trying to get it to work:cursing: pets are well cats being there nomal selfs and jessie asleep
> 
> hows you and uggers and your doggie doing what you watching on the telly box


Hey Katie I wondered where you were last night.

Uggs is good ta he is fast asleep on the sofa, Chew and Cassie are both asleep aswel as is my Mum!! I am watching Lorenzo's oil at the moment.

All in all im not so good tonight but there we go. Hope you continue with being ok and glad ur lil sis is still on hamster high lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwww im sorry about that hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) glad the other are okay


The fish I have are all great and behaving. I've just got olbas oil on my nighty by accident oh well will do my bunged up nose good.


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey Katie I wondered where you were last night.
> 
> Uggs is good ta he is fast asleep on the sofa, Chew and Cassie are both asleep aswel as is my Mum!! I am watching Lorenzo's oil at the moment.
> 
> All in all im not so good tonight but there we go. Hope you continue with being ok and glad ur lil sis is still on hamster high lol


hi Kittenfostermummy

awww blesss uggs hes a cutie and chew cassie there lovely too pets are really cute when there sleeping

ooooooo what lorenzos oil about never heared of it (((((((((hugs)))))))))) hope you feel better sooon hun


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

katie200 said:


> hi Kittenfostermummy
> 
> awww blesss uggs hes a cutie and chew cassie there lovely too pets are really cute when there sleeping
> 
> ooooooo what lorenzos oil about never heared of it (((((((((hugs)))))))))) hope you feel better sooon hun


Its based on a true story about parents of a boy sufferering with ALD syndrome trying to come up with a cure or treatment to help their boy and others with the disease its on ITV3 at the moment


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> The fish I have are all great and behaving. I've just got olbas oil on my nighty by accident oh well will do my bunged up nose good.


hahaha ooops well at least it will help lol glad your fish are behaving 

here a pic of the smokey and jessie on the pooter it always make me smile lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahaha ooops well at least it will help lol glad your fish are behaving
> 
> here a pic of the smokey and jessie on the pooter it always make me smile lol


Pics not showing hun.


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Its based on a true story about parents of a boy sufferering with ALD syndrome trying to come up with a cure or treatment to help their boy and others with the disease its on ITV3 at the moment


awww that sound like an intresting movie i will watch it online later as mum watcing the tv  she waiting to here that my sister got to mancher okay lol


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Pics not showing hun.


try agan hahahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> try agan hahahaha


Gorgeous pics. Is smokey trying to join us on here?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Gorgeous pics. Is smokey trying to join us on here?


Hahahahaha yeah he is he really like the pooter lol


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Is anyone cold tonight? My top half is warm and nice but my legs and feet are like blocks of ice!!! Maybe I should take my lappy upstairs into bed lol


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is anyone cold tonight? My top half is warm and nice but my legs and feet are like blocks of ice!!! Maybe I should take my lappy upstairs into bed lol


yeah im really really cold tonight  but im nomaly quite cold so it could just be me  hahaha yea i may do that soon my self or grab me hot water bottle lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Hahahahaha yeah he is he really like the pooter lol


Lol bless him.


----------



## Guest

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is anyone cold tonight? My top half is warm and nice but my legs and feet are like blocks of ice!!! Maybe I should take my lappy upstairs into bed lol


Snap just my legs and feet too. Having hot flushes every so often.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Lol bless him.


hahahaha yeah he cute :smilewinkgrin:

this is my sister new hamster lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yeah he cute :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> this is my sister new hamster lol


He is isn't he.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> He is isn't he.


hahahaha yeah  have you watched anything good on tv lately


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yeah  have you watched anything good on tv lately


The usual stuff on animal planet.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> The usual stuff on animal planet.


cooooli watch dr who saturday do you watch it


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> cooooli watch dr who saturday do you watch it


I'm not a fan anymore of that.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm not a fan anymore of that.


i like it i lkied it much better when david tent was the dr who though lol  you been listening to any music lately


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> i like it i lkied it much better when david tent was the dr who though lol  you been listening to any music lately


Yes on my iPad. Right going to try and get w bit of sleep.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes on my iPad. Right going to try and get w bit of sleep.


night night hun take care


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Im off to bed now too hun I hope you all get some sleep xxxxx no doubt see you all here tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Im off to bed now too hun I hope you all get some sleep xxxxx no doubt see you all here tomorrow xxxxxxxx


night night hun ((((((hugs))))) sleep well talk to you tomorrow


----------



## katie200

everning all if anyones up  hahaha ive only just got back on line for the 100 time tonight i think the weather affecting my net  well how are you all what you been upto


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! 

Just trying to get my kids ready for bed, today was the first day of school. It was really weird too, my son wouldn't even let me go with him - THE FIRST DAY - so that was a first. My daughter at least let me walk her to the end of our road, probably only because Biscuit wanted to go too. Biscuit seems to remember our way of doing it before summer came. And then OH and I took her to the park and she went prancing in the woods and came out covered in burrs. Blech, fun morning - then I had to go to work. 

How are you and your pets tonight? How's it going with your sister?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> Just trying to get my kids ready for bed, today was the first day of school. It was really weird too, my son wouldn't even let me go with him - THE FIRST DAY - so that was a first. My daughter at least let me walk her to the end of our road, probably only because Biscuit wanted to go too. Biscuit seems to remember our way of doing it before summer came. And then OH and I took her to the park and she went prancing in the woods and came out covered in burrs. Blech, fun morning - then I had to go to work.
> 
> How are you and your pets tonight? How's it going with your sister?


 hi Jonesey 
sound like you had a fun morning glad your kids had nice day at school bless biscuit she sund like she enjoyed the park 

im okay had computer problems today the web box was playing up and my pc kept closeing down grrr wanted to though it out the window apart for that done my asda shopping and some xmas shopping too  pets are good smokey and hoilly are playing with there treat ball and jessie asleep :smilewinkgrin:

my lil sister still on her hamster high and hasnt heard anything for that guy so thats good she also came to se me today and went though my pooter games borrowed them without asking mee thinks i aint gonna see them for a while sister

my other sister driving round mantcher with a map and no idear where she going haha shell work it out i hope lol

how are you


----------



## Jonesey

Well Biscuit maybe killed a rabbit tonight so I am very upset about it.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well Biscuit maybe killed a rabbit tonight so I am very upset about it.


awwww omg biscuit killed a rabbit no good  oooops im sorry i didnt get back to ya last night my net went down and its only now back hahaha


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> awwww omg biscuit killed a rabbit no good  oooops im sorry i didnt get back to ya last night my net went down and its only now back hahaha


I hate when that happens. As it was it was a long emotional post so I deleted most of it this morning.  I don't know if she actually killed it or not, it screamed and it was a heartbreaking sound to hear, when I caught up with her she was lying down in front of it looking at it expectantly as if she was waiting for it to run again. I don't know if she really knew what she had done. And it was breathing very shallowly. I was in knots all day as it happened in my son's schoolyard where they line up to go in, I was waiting for him to come home and say there was a dead rabbit there as all the kids would have been fascinated if there was. He didn't so I have a little hope that maybe it was just playing dead or stunned and hopefully it's still alive. At any rate we are going to get into some training so I can hopefully learn how to call her off a chase. And until then I'm going to keep her night walks on lead and only take her my daughter's schoolyard for runs (big field - few trees).

And how are you and your pets tonight?


----------



## mstori

how is everyone?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I hate when that happens. As it was it was a long emotional post so I deleted most of it this morning.  I don't know if she actually killed it or not, it screamed and it was a heartbreaking sound to hear, when I caught up with her she was lying down in front of it looking at it expectantly as if she was waiting for it to run again. I don't know if she really knew what she had done. And it was breathing very shallowly. I was in knots all day as it happened in my son's schoolyard where they line up to go in, I was waiting for him to come home and say there was a dead rabbit there as all the kids would have been fascinated if there was. He didn't so I have a little hope that maybe it was just playing dead or stunned and hopefully it's still alive. At any rate we are going to get into some training so I can hopefully learn how to call her off a chase. And until then I'm going to keep her night walks on lead and only take her my daughter's schoolyard for runs (big field - few trees).
> 
> And how are you and your pets tonight?


hi Jonesey
awww (((((((hugs)))))) bet it wasnt nice to think she may have killed it but there hope if it wasnt found that it ran away  it will be good once you been to training we took jessie when she was a pup and it really helped her 

im okay thanks been yelling at my pc all day as the thing wouldnt conect to the web and kept shuting down didnt get it sorted till 6 this evening :yikes: so that was stressful i got a call from my sister saying she found her hotal she staying at in mantcher yaya for that lol  and my other sister came round and proudly anounced she dateing a teacher  i was like not one that used to teacher you she said no he is 20 and was 2 yr above me in school i just nodded and shut up hahahaha as she looked at me like i gone a lil mad lol :smilewinkgrin:

jessie been getting the cats wanting to play with her today so they have all been going mad together lol but now jessie asleep and the cats are playing run about hahaha

how you and discuit doing tonight


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> how is everyone?


im okay hun how are you and your pets


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Mstori, how are you?

Yeah Katie that would be weird to date on of your teachers....  You must have a job of it looking out for your sisters, are you the oldest?

We did do puppy training with Biscuit, she needs more now IMO. My OH is not going to be on board with me at all on this either so it'll be a delicate situation that I'll have to get around him on, sigh. Marriage has too many complexities, it's like you have to plan out your strategy sometimes.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Mstori, how are you?
> 
> Yeah Katie that would be weird to date on of your teachers....  You must have a job of it looking out for your sisters, are you the oldest?
> 
> We did do puppy training with Biscuit, she needs more now IMO. My OH is not going to be on board with me at all on this either so it'll be a delicate situation that I'll have to get around him on, sigh. Marriage has too many complexities, it's like you have to plan out your strategy sometimes.


hahaha i do there terrable i sat there like  a teacher yeah im the oldest and think im getting old ever time the come round  cos most of the time they come out with something that make ya wana screeem at them or worry im alway looking out for them though :lol::lol:

hahahahaha awww welll a good strategy plan nomal works with most thing or just word it in a way that he thinks it was his idear that works with sister if they think they cane up with it them self they do it if i say it out right they look at me like i just fall and hit me head hahahaha :wink:

bless biscuit hope her training gos well she a sweet doggie


----------



## mstori

hi, im ok, feeling bit battered and bruised and should be asleep.. shattered! 

kids first week back at school almost over too! not liking these early mornings


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> hi, im ok, feeling bit battered and bruised and should be asleep.. shattered!
> 
> kids first week back at school almost over too! not liking these early mornings


hi glad your okay sleep what sleep hahahaha

yea its dark cold morning now i was freezing this morning


----------



## Jonesey

mstori said:


> hi, im ok, feeling bit battered and bruised and should be asleep.. shattered!
> 
> kids first week back at school almost over too! not liking these early mornings


How come? Are you okay?

My kids started back yesterday (Tuesday), we're still working on the 'routine' as my daughter starts an hour earlier, by the end of last year (June) we were doing pretty good, so hopefully we'll be earlier than that this year. 

I'm sure you're a second mother figure given all and everything Katie - and I'm sure you do a pretty good job of it too! A lot of responsibility though, but you're wonderful with your positive outlook, I hope you never lose it. 

I give in a lot with my OH, we both give and take really, can't say anything truly mean about him, but I think I'm going to have to stand firm on this one. He is actually even more upset when Biscuit chases than I am, but his solution is to just always keep her on lead. I'll have to approach it in a way that shows him how we can learn to call her off a squirrel* even in our own yard* (or something like that). I've wanted to do more training for quite a while now, but end up just reading more books and trying things out - probably incorrectly - on my own.


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> hi glad your okay sleep what sleep hahahaha
> 
> yea its dark cold morning now i was freezing this morning


i know! that sleep fairy came to stay for 3 days it was so good..she has moved out again though 



Jonesey said:


> How come? Are you okay?
> 
> My kids started back yesterday (Tuesday), we're still working on the 'routine' as my daughter starts an hour earlier, by the end of last year (June) we were doing pretty good, so hopefully we'll be earlier than that this year.
> 
> .


had a bad dog walk  stupid dog owners  already feeling bad enough. now cant sleep cos pains bad grrr!

my kids went back yesterday too! what time do they start? an hour earlier? my son starts at 8.35am and my daughter 8.45.. way too early!


----------



## Jonesey

mstori said:


> i know! that sleep fairy came to stay for 3 days it was so good..she has moved out again though
> 
> had a bad dog walk  stupid dog owners  already feeling bad enough. now cant sleep cos pains bad grrr!
> 
> my kids went back yesterday too! what time do they start? an hour earlier? my son starts at 8.35am and my daughter 8.45.. way too early!


What happened? (if you're up and feel like sharing  )

My daughter starts at 8:10am and my son at 9:10am. Really I wish it were the other way round being that she's in Gr8 (13yrs old) and he's in Gr4 (just turned 9) - she needs more sleep than he does! And he is far easier to wake up, he usually just gets up on his own. She is a bit of a grumpy grouch.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> How come? Are you okay?
> 
> My kids started back yesterday (Tuesday), we're still working on the 'routine' as my daughter starts an hour earlier, by the end of last year (June) we were doing pretty good, so hopefully we'll be earlier than that this year.
> 
> I'm sure you're a second mother figure given all and everything Katie - and I'm sure you do a pretty good job of it too! A lot of responsibility though, but you're wonderful with your positive outlook, I hope you never lose it.
> 
> I give in a lot with my OH, we both give and take really, can't say anything truly mean about him, but I think I'm going to have to stand firm on this one. He is actually even more upset when Biscuit chases than I am, but his solution is to just always keep her on lead. I'll have to approach it in a way that shows him how we can learn to call her off a squirrel* even in our own yard* (or something like that). I've wanted to do more training for quite a while now, but end up just reading more books and trying things out - probably incorrectly - on my own.


hahaha yeah sometime i do just wana lock them in a tower like repuncel but there totaly worth the time and attion really i like the fact my sister will come talk to me so at least if there about to do something silly we can talk about it and im so proud there both going for there dreams my lil sister fantasic at hair styleing/cutting and my other sister great at it too but she now going to uni to do nurseing next year so really proud of her too

yeah put it like it would save the squirre and stuff in the long run  hope you get to do more training with her we tryed books befor but the traning was great and helpful as ever the vets coulded get a harness jessie could escape from and the did them fitted but her train seggest a k9 bridle and it work fantasicly


----------



## mstori

Jonesey said:


> What happened? (if you're up and feel like sharing  )
> 
> My daughter starts at 8:10am and my son at 9:10am. Really I wish it were the other way round being that she's in Gr8 (13yrs old) and he's in Gr4 (just turned 9) - she needs more sleep than he does! And he is far easier to wake up, he usually just gets up on his own. She is a bit of a grumpy grouch.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/189446-todays-dog-walk.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/189444-worst-dog-walk.html

that was it..

omg, thats way too early!! we dont get up til then, and thats a struggle!! your kids are the age age as mine  my son is 13 in oct and my daughter is 9.


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> i know! that sleep fairy came to stay for 3 days it was so good..she has moved out again though
> 
> had a bad dog walk  stupid dog owners  already feeling bad enough. now cant sleep cos pains bad grrr!
> 
> my kids went back yesterday too! what time do they start? an hour earlier? my son starts at 8.35am and my daughter 8.45.. way too early!


sleep fairy and why have i never met one have you lot taken mine too 

awww what happened on your bad dog walk you okay ish hun (((hugs))


----------



## Jonesey

That's lovely Katie. I guess you just have to put up with them driving you nuts too. 

Biscuit's on a collar, she hates the harness with a passion. I'll get it figured out somehow.


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/189446-todays-dog-walk.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/189444-worst-dog-walk.html
> 
> that was it..
> 
> omg, thats way too early!! we dont get up til then, and thats a struggle!! your kids are the age age as mine  my son is 13 in oct and my daughter is 9.


omg that mush have been a panic(((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Jonesey

mstori said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/189446-todays-dog-walk.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/189444-worst-dog-walk.html
> 
> that was it..
> 
> omg, thats way too early!! we dont get up til then, and thats a struggle!! your kids are the age age as mine  my son is 13 in oct and my daughter is 9.


Wow, that just sucks, no wonder you can't sleep. Couldn't sleep myself last night and I don't have a disability.

What's your children's relationship with each other like? My son is the stereotypical little brother, drives my daughter nuts most of the time - she on the other hand acts like me and mothers him overly (while also teasing him back). But she has a lot of responsibilities with him that we've put on her so I"m sure that's part of the reason. The 'teenage attitude' has also been kicking in a lot with her lately too, sigh.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> That's lovely Katie. I guess you just have to put up with them driving you nuts too.
> 
> Biscuit's on a collar, she hates the harness with a passion. I'll get it figured out somehow.


hahaha that for sure  they drive me insane at the best of time but well :smilewinkgrin:

awwww bless biscuit  yea jessie used to have collar then she had like 6 body harness and each one she got out of now she has the k9 bridle witch seems to work for her lol im sure ya will figure it out


----------



## Jonesey

Well I'm away for our walk, will check back in if I'm not too sleepy.


----------



## mstori

Jonesey said:


> Wow, that just sucks, no wonder you can't sleep. Couldn't sleep myself last night and I don't have a disability.
> 
> What's your children's relationship with each other like? My son is the stereotypical little brother, drives my daughter nuts most of the time - she on the other hand acts like me and mothers him overly (while also teasing him back). But she has a lot of responsibilities with him that we've put on her so I"m sure that's part of the reason. The 'teenage attitude' has also been kicking in a lot with her lately too, sigh.


its just im not too steady on my feet and im in pain and now feeling all sorry for myself cos i find it hard to go out lol

omg they go from one extreme to the other, they have a love hate relationship! until a few years ago it was idyllic, now its a mare, i could bang there heads together!! jay has a few issues and codie is just a little madam but omg tonight when i asked them to get their jimjams on they ended up fighting, there was tears, then 15 mins later they are cuddled up on settee  im an only child like so i never had any of that.. but then they plead with me to have a baby!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I'm away for our walk, will check back in if I'm not too sleepy.


have a nice walk jonesey


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> its just im not too steady on my feet and im in pain and now feeling all sorry for myself cos i find it hard to go out lol
> 
> omg they go from one extreme to the other, they have a love hate relationship! until a few years ago it was idyllic, now its a mare, i could bang there heads together!! jay has a few issues and codie is just a little madam but omg tonight when i asked them to get their jimjams on they ended up fighting, there was tears, then 15 mins later they are cuddled up on settee  im an only child like so i never had any of that.. but then they plead with me to have a baby!


awwww my sister where like that when there where younger fighting one min and back to cuddles and playing the next hahaha i bet it was kinda cool to be an only child :wink: nice a quite and i bet ya got to keep all your stuff unlike me where my sister take thing with out asking and hide the remoate just so they can see there movie:cursing: hahahaha:smile5:


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> awwww my sister where like that when there where younger fighting one min and back to cuddles and playing the next hahaha i bet it was kinda cool to be an only child :wink: nice a quite and i bet ya got to keep all your stuff unlike me where my sister take thing with out asking and hide the remoate just so they can see there movie:cursing: hahahaha:smile5:


i hated being an only child, so lonely and i have no one now, and no nieces or nephews either so always kinda lonely  but also did get opportunities that most of my friends didnt even though we didnt have much money. When I saw my friends literally fight with their siblings it scared me! haha :smilewinkgrin:

Id have loved a big family though, I always wanted a big bro and younger sis (i have half brothers and sisters and step sisters but had no contact apart from one step sis but she doesnt bother with me.  )

I wanted 8 kids of my own!


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> i hated being an only child, so lonely and i have no one now, and no nieces or nephews either so always kinda lonely  but also did get opportunities that most of my friends didnt even though we didnt have much money. When I saw my friends literally fight with their siblings it scared me! haha :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Id have loved a big family though, I always wanted a big bro and younger sis (i have half brothers and sisters and step sisters but had no contact apart from one step sis but she doesnt bother with me.  )
> 
> I wanted 8 kids of my own!


awww i guess it may have been lonely but then ya get friend be like there sister but the only diffent is you likely get on with them and they go home agan lol :smilewinkgrin:

awww well i could send you my sister for christmas :yesnod: i could do with so peace hahahaha

wow 8 kids hahaha


----------



## katie200

did anyone watch live at the apollo o my goodness i cant stop laughing now hahahahahahaha

i love the funny guy moaning about the guy that was in twlight hahaha soooooooooooo funny


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> awww i guess it may have been lonely but then ya get friend be like there sister but the only diffent is you likely get on with them and they go home agan lol :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> awww well i could send you my sister for christmas :yesnod: i could do with so peace hahahaha
> 
> wow 8 kids hahaha


haha, my best friend ive known since we were about 13 ish (i cant remember she will kill me lol) but when younger people moved all the time, i would have best friends for a year or 2 then they would be gone 

my cousin 9the one who has just gone to nyc) has been with us 3 days a week since she was 6 weeks old, then moved in when she was about 9 and my aunty died, By then though I had moved out so never had the experience of living with a sibling, would have liked it.

couldnt cope now, hate people touching my stuff.. even if its always a mess 

Dont worry, once I had 1 I realised 8 would be too many for me :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> haha, my best friend ive known since we were about 13 ish (i cant remember she will kill me lol) but when younger people moved all the time, i would have best friends for a year or 2 then they would be gone
> 
> my cousin 9the one who has just gone to nyc) has been with us 3 days a week since she was 6 weeks old, then moved in when she was about 9 and my aunty died, By then though I had moved out so never had the experience of living with a sibling, would have liked it.
> 
> couldnt cope now, hate people touching my stuff.. even if its always a mess
> 
> Dont worry, once I had 1 I realised 8 would be too many for me :smilewinkgrin:


awww yeah i know what you mean when i was 10 the only friend i had moved away  missed her a lot

hahahahaha and im doom to have all my pc game borrowed  never to see the agan hahahaha

hahaha yeah 8 defo too many you need more arms and eyes hahahaha

have you seen any good movies lately


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> awww yeah i know what you mean when i was 10 the only friend i had moved away  missed her a lot
> 
> hahahahaha and im doom to have all my pc game borrowed  never to see the agan hahahaha
> 
> hahaha yeah 8 defo too many you need more arms and eyes hahahaha
> 
> have you seen any good movies lately


i just found out one of my best friends when i was younger died in october 

yeah, my kids are good at that! or breaking each others things!

seen loads of films lately but cant think of many that were really good.. mr poppers penguins was canny like!


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> i just found out one of my best friends when i was younger died in october
> 
> yeah, my kids are good at that! or breaking each others things!
> 
> seen loads of films lately but cant think of many that were really good.. mr poppers penguins was canny like!


awww sorry your friend died hun that sad 

hahaha i bet they do bless 

coool sounds canny like:smilewinkgrin: i wana see jane eyre it looks good


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> awww sorry your friend died hun that sad
> 
> hahaha i bet they do bless
> 
> coool sounds canny like:smilewinkgrin: i wana see jane eyre it looks good


thanks was a shock

bet jayne eyre is good 

i want to see loads atm.. glee 3D (dont think its on  ) and planet of the apes, final destination, spy kids, captain america, friends with benefits, zookeeper..


----------



## Jonesey

I'm from a family of four kids, my brothers are 10mths apart and I was a year and a half after (with a 6mth miscarriage in between) so basically my Mum spent two and a half years being pregnant, poor thing. Thank goddess she was young! Constant battles between me and my bros, they used to beat the hell out of me till I learned to fight back and I was the one held responsible for my little sister. She was the baby, 4 1/2yrs younger than me and I had to take care of her a lot. And I was jealous and resentful.

Always wanted a big family myself, revenge maybe, but I got started late and I'm not having any more at my age! My two fight all the time, but they do love each other. I tell each of them to make a friend of the other as they're going to need each other when they're older. My OH has one sister who's estranged, cut off my MIL and her own two daughters, he's been the one who's always been there or looked after everyone, first his grandmother, then his parents and his Mum has lived with us 7yrs now.

My last movie was the last installment of Harry Potter!  Saw it with the kids.

Took Biscuit on a long on lead walk, we walked all the way to the library to drop off a book. On the way back we passed the schoolyard and Biscuit headed straight for where she'd been last night and the rabbit is there, I was so sad again I cried, I'd really hoped that it was okay. It's a little farther in than I thought, close to some bushes so maybe the kids didn't see it or something.


----------



## Jonesey

And I've got to go sleep now, the morning will come early!

Good morning to you too!


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> thanks was a shock
> 
> bet jayne eyre is good
> 
> i want to see loads atm.. glee 3D (dont think its on  ) and planet of the apes, final destination, spy kids, captain america, friends with benefits, zookeeper..


yeah it looks good 

i wana see friend with benefits too and zookeeper they look good too


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm from a family of four kids, my brothers are 10mths apart and I was a year and a half after (with a 6mth miscarriage in between) so basically my Mum spent two and a half years being pregnant, poor thing. Thank goddess she was young! Constant battles between me and my bros, they used to beat the hell out of me till I learned to fight back and I was the one held responsible for my little sister. She was the baby, 4 1/2yrs younger than me and I had to take care of her a lot. And I was jealous and resentful.
> 
> Always wanted a big family myself, revenge maybe, but I got started late and I'm not having any more at my age! My two fight all the time, but they do love each other. I tell each of them to make a friend of the other as they're going to need each other when they're older. My OH has one sister who's estranged, cut off my MIL and her own two daughters, he's been the one who's always been there or looked after everyone, first his grandmother, then his parents and his Mum has lived with us 7yrs now.
> 
> My last movie was the last installment of Harry Potter!  Saw it with the kids.
> 
> Took Biscuit on a long on lead walk, we walked all the way to the library to drop off a book. On the way back we passed the schoolyard and Biscuit headed straight for where she'd been last night and the rabbit is there, I was so sad again I cried, I'd really hoped that it was okay. It's a little farther in than I thought, close to some bushes so maybe the kids didn't see it or something.


awwww sorry hun i hoped it had got away too ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))

my sister sow harry potter she looves it haha

hope you have a lovely day when your start


----------



## Guest

evening night owls whos here then ??


----------



## porps

hey axl. i'm still up n about, ran out of smokable herbs so probably wont sleep tonight 
Did you pick the name axl after W.Axl Rose?

Hows he doing? saw your update thread earlier but i didnt know what had happened to him in the first place..
He's a fab looking dog btw, any idea what he is crossed with? 

My kitty Rumble made his first catch tonight--- a massive spider! I'm so proud of him, it's about time he started hunting spiders and moths instead of just my hands and feet!
I think it might have bit him though... when he had finished toying with it he went to munch it then leaped about a foot straight up into the air, so i guess he got bit on the tongue or something... But he was SO pleased with himself, strutting around the house with horrible hairy legs sticking out of his mouth. 
I'm painting a lovely picture of him here eh? And in real life he is almost as adorable as the picture i just painted!


----------



## Guest

hey porps,
yep he is a ginegr dog so i just had to call him axl lol spelt differently on purpose of course 
well they said he was an akita cross
the only akita he has is his coat he looks so much like a gsd i think 

annddd im scared of spiders makes me all ewwwwwwwwww im such a girl lol


no herb tonight for you then
looks like coco
lol


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there. 

Early here, not quite 8:45. My 9yr old son is on the phone with my 45yr old bff discussing weapons they've created for the "Dead Rising" video game. She actually bought her playstation3 because of him.  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## LolaBoo

I can't. Sleep and dogs on one


----------



## katie200

evening all how are you and your pets  its beeen a loooooooooooooooong day hahahaha what ya all been upto


----------



## Guest

Evening katie, how are you? Xxx


----------



## katie200

buster's mummy said:


> evening katie, how are you? Xxx


eveng bm im okay thank nows you and buster :d


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! 

Busy day here. Walks, then work, then grocery shopping, then we took down the pool before supper. It took four days just to drain it! When we got it all dismantled Biscuit had a riot playing in the two inches of water that was left. I guess summer is over, sigh.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Busy day here. Walks, then work, then grocery shopping, then we took down the pool before supper. It took four days just to drain it! When we got it all dismantled Biscuit had a riot playing in the two inches of water that was left. I guess summer is over, sigh.


helloooo jonesey
awww bless biscuit bet he did have fun sound like you had a looong day too

i had a busy loong day too one of my sister lost the plot and was moaning all day that i did spend enough time with her she jellous of the pooter so spent the day with her listing to her talk about hamster story and her kinda bf teacher then got a call for my other sister she made it to yorkshare and was shanking cos the motor way  and she comes home tomorrow thank goodness  then smokey desided to knock everything over sill cat and now both cats are being hyper jessie well too she fast asleep


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie, got caught up reading the embarrassing moments thread - too funny! 

See? You really are another mother to those girls and bless you for it. You should feel good about yourself, you'll be a wonderful mother for your own one day.

Crazy kitties, gotta love them.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie, got caught up reading the embarrassing moments thread - too funny!
> 
> See? You really are another mother to those girls and bless you for it. You should feel good about yourself, you'll be a wonderful mother for your own one day.
> 
> Crazy kitties, gotta love them.


hahahaha my sisters driving mad i missed my pooter i had hole day without it hahaha ill be happy though when my other sister makes it home worried about her driving on the moter way  yeah the embarrassing moments thread its funny

yup my cats are crazy holly set off my dog teddy that sing only you and is now hiding hahahah


----------



## Jonesey

I hope she gets home safe and sound and SOON!

I'm just about to take Biscuit out for a walk with my son - my daughter's away to sleep over at my niece's house (and she said can we just say goodnight now so I don't have to call you? :crying: she's growing up) and OH has gone downstairs to watch his show. And my son at just 9 still gets freaked out if he's alone so he wants to come along.  Means I can't sneak a ciggy in though so I'll have to wait till he goes to bed when we get home.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I hope she gets home safe and sound and SOON!
> 
> I'm just about to take Biscuit out for a walk with my son - my daughter's away to sleep over at my niece's house (and she said can we just say goodnight now so I don't have to call you? :crying: she's growing up) and OH has gone downstairs to watch his show. And my son at just 9 still gets freaked out if he's alone so he wants to come along.  Means I can't sneak a ciggy in though so I'll have to wait till he goes to bed when we get home.


awwww blesss she all grown up you should have said well can i call you to say good night have a nice walk with biscuit 

yeah i hope she gets home safely too :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jonesey

I DID! And she said no.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I DID! And she said no.


hahahaha well that sucks lol bless :smilewinkgrin: my sister made it home yayayayaya


----------



## Jonesey

How are you and your pets doing tonight?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> How are you and your pets doing tonight?


hi jonesey
im okay hun  my pc has been playing up though keep shouting me off haha jessie well she been watching the cats play hahaha

hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Biscuit's been kept waiting a long time for her walk. My son's birthday was last Saturday and his 'extended' family party is tomorrow (my kids like to drag them out.. I asked if he wanted the fam to come last Sunday and he said no). So I'm making his second cake - he asked for an ice cream cake so I've just finished baking a cookie bottom and I'll make the ice cream part in the morning. He wanted one like my sister does, but I thought they were too difficult. Turns out they are bloody EASY, a big box of ice cream sandwiches and caramel and cool whip - and here I'm making his from scratch.  Oh well, I hope it turns out good!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Biscuit's been kept waiting a long time for her walk. My son's birthday was last Saturday and his 'extended' family party is tomorrow (my kids like to drag them out.. I asked if he wanted the fam to come last Sunday and he said no). So I'm making his second cake - he asked for an ice cream cake so I've just finished baking a cookie bottom and I'll make the ice cream part in the morning. He wanted one like my sister does, but I thought they were too difficult. Turns out they are bloody EASY, a big box of ice cream sandwiches and caramel and cool whip - and here I'm making his from scratch.  Oh well, I hope it turns out good!


hi jonesey
coooooool that sound fun like 2 birthday bet he exited  hope the cake gos well sure it will :smilewinkgrin: bless biscuit bet she like come on walk time dont keep me waiting hahahaha

ive just been talking to a mate on msn my sister made it back safe and sound so that good and my cats are going insane hahahaha  i watched dr who today it was good


----------



## Jonesey

Had a long walk with Biscuit, mostly on lead. We got home and wasn't there another rabbit a few feet away from our door. We were almost there so I was holding the lead lightly and she just took off like a shot. Into a neighour's yard, into the forest, not even sure where she went. I screamed - loudly (I know it's totally the wrong thing to do, but I just panicked).  And set off all the dogs on the street - after midnight mind you. I hope I didn't wake anyone up!  At any rate she came back on a whistle and I don't think she got it as she was still trying to track it's path.

We have got to get in some training and get a proper stop command.

I hope you had a nice MSN chat - must seem like the old days hey? with everyone texting now.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Had a long walk with Biscuit, mostly on lead. We got home and wasn't there another rabbit a few feet away from our door. We were almost there so I was holding the lead lightly and she just took off like a shot. Into a neighour's yard, into the forest, not even sure where she went. I screamed - loudly (I know it's totally the wrong thing to do, but I just panicked).  And set off all the dogs on the street - after midnight mind you. I hope I didn't wake anyone up!  At any rate she came back on a whistle and I don't think she got it as she was still trying to track it's path.
> 
> We have got to get in some training and get a proper stop command.
> 
> I hope you had a nice MSN chat - must seem like the old days hey? with everyone texting now.


hi Jonesey
soz i couldnt get back on here last night grrrr web box agan : haha awww glad she didnt get the rabbit i would have screemed toooo in panic haha

yeah i talk to a mate or too on msn sometimes  haha

how are you too night and biscuit

im okay pets are well too someone broke our gate in the night grrrr: and didnt noice till jessie got out the frount oops :001_rolleyes: luckyly she just sat waiting for us lol just doing some xmas shopping now having a lil peace time lol

what you been upto today


----------



## Guest

H peeps I've had a great day.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> H peeps I've had a great day.


awww what you been upto today danielle


----------



## hope

hello peeps hows all doing? my bday tomoz im so excited lol feel like a little kid


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww what you been upto today danielle


Been working at ordeal hall and it was awesome.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello peeps hows all doing? my bday tomoz im so excited lol feel like a little kid


happy birthday tooo you Singing: for tomorrow hun bet your exited  im okay thanks hows you and your pets


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Been working at ordeal hall and it was awesome.


awwwwwwwwwwwwww that fantasic hun yayayaya  hows your pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww that fantasic hun yayayaya  hows your pets


They are fine


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> happy birthday tooo you Singing: for tomorrow hun bet your exited  im okay thanks hows you and your pets


im good thanks and the animals are great all of them are fast asleep  hows your day been ?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They are fine


awww that great jessie say hi to you she typed this with her face hahaha (hyuihhh) hahahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww that great jessie say hi to you she typed this with her face hahaha (hyuihhh) hahahaha


Awwww gorgeous pic of her.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im good thanks and the animals are great all of them are fast asleep  hows your day been ?


awww that good glad your all okay  im okay pets are fantasic someone broke our back gate and jessie got out she our lab but she just sat waiting for us she a good dog the cats are well too verry happy cos it treat ball day haha ive had my sister round for a lil while and my dad brough me a big box of chrisps and flying sourses haha  hahaha and just been talking to a mate on msn and trying to fix my web box that playing up lol

what you been upto today


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Awwww gorgeous pic of her.


hahaha yeah she a cutie pie lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahaha yeah she a cutie pie lol


Ordeal hall meant to say ordsall hall by the way iPad again.


----------



## hope

oh my god i love flying sourses big time  your dog sound like a good dog our youngest can get out the top of our garden on to the farmers field and the farmer just lol at us calling him bk hes worse then the kids at times but i love him to bits .
today ive just cleaned the house because i dont realy want to be doing anythink tomoz 
its piddling it down with rain hope it goes by tomorrow


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh my god i love flying sourses big time  your dog sound like a good dog our youngest can get out the top of our garden on to the farmers field and the farmer just lol at us calling him bk hes worse then the kids at times but i love him to bits .
> today ive just cleaned the house because i dont realy want to be doing anythink tomoz
> its piddling it down with rain hope it goes by tomorrow


hahahaha meeee tooo loove flying sourses  yeah jessie is a wounderful dog we loove her loads whats your dogs name well hope the rain stop for ya


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Ordeal hall meant to say ordsall hall by the way iPad again.


hahaha i know what ya ment hun my ipod changes my words tooo:cursing: hahahaha


----------



## katie200

evening alll how are ya and your pets doing


----------



## porps

evening katie, did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> evening katie, did you have a nice weekend?


evening props it was okay  apart form some drunk people braking the side gate and being noisy for 3 night haha hows you and rumbles


----------



## katie200

anyone up and about if so how are ya what ya been upto have you had a nice day and hows your pets


----------



## hope

hello im good been realy windy again and there is a bit of wind in here aswell coming out of one of my cats backsides and it sticks god know what she has been eating lol 


hows your day been ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello im good been realy windy again and there is a bit of wind in here aswell coming out of one of my cats backsides and it sticks god know what she has been eating lol
> 
> hows your day been ?


hahahaha i am okay thanks :smilewinkgrin: hiding from my gumpy sister she staying tonight a goodnesss cant she moannnnn  hahaha pets are well too wether not too bad

what you been upto today


----------



## hope

still got the cold but we had a walk to the shops done some house work and sorted the animals oh walked them when he got bk from work .god my sister does me nut in at times she is only 11 lol i got twin bro n sister 

oooh i posted a picture of myself on the thread lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> still got the cold but we had a walk to the shops done some house work and sorted the animals oh walked them when he got bk from work .god my sister does me nut in at times she is only 11 lol i got twin bro n sister
> 
> oooh i posted a picture of myself on the thread lol


awwww sound like ya had a cool day i had you uncle over grrr cant stand him then my dad for a bit so the was looooong chats a a lot of nodding got pets all storted had a chat with a friend on msn with was super nice too 

urg i have 2 sister one 20 and she a moannnner she go on and on and on :huh: and dont stop till ya leave the room haha and my other sister 18 and she can get annyoing she dont stop texting me she got a hamster a weak or so ageo and it only have to move and she texts me im changeing my ringer tone for nana nana you got a texts it just soo mocking hahahaha


----------



## hope

lol my sister uses me moms house phone to phone me for random things so funny but my mom dont think so then me brother beats her up cuz hes a mommys boy and sticks up for mom god they are a night mare .

got a new kitten coming thursday or monday hes so cute


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol my sister uses me moms house phone to phone me for random things so funny but my mom dont think so then me brother beats her up cuz hes a mommys boy and sticks up for mom god they are a night mare .
> 
> got a new kitten coming thursday or monday hes so cute


hahahaha awwwwwwwwwwwwww blesss bet he cute pic when you have some of him loove kitten pics have you given him a name yet


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! Couldn't stay on last night as I had to go to a friend's house and didn't get home till well after midnight and on a bloody Monday too! But that's what friends are for right?

And my OH and I've been sitting around talking, it would be rude to say 'well I need to go onto PF now okay?'  So now I'm on and Biscuit's looking at me for her walk..... even though we were playing and playing while I was sitting and talking. Arrgghh

So my new favourite video;

Rihanna - Cheers (Drink To That) [Official Version] - YouTube

It's not even the lyrics, well no it is the lyrics, but I just love the sound and the rhythm. I think it's going to become a classic.


----------



## katie200

Hi jOnesey

Cool music I was on and off and on here yesterday evening too Soooo how are you and biscuit I'm okay got my sister finely got to bed haha today I've had an okay one my uncle cane over grrr can't stand him and my dad came over too so lots of talking haha had a lovely chat with my msn friend in the evening cheered me up Jessie holly and smokey are there nomal monster selfs too haha been going mad haha


----------



## Jonesey

Glad to hear it (except for the uncle). Been a bit of a rough go for you lately, I say they're all lucky to have you in their lives! Glad you had a nice msn chat too. 

I got home so late last night that I just fell asleep on the couch after putting a show on and left the tv on all night. I guess the station is tv and music videos because that song woke me spang awake at 6 o'clock this morning! So then I had to get up and go look it up on youtube, I'm such a dork. And I've had it on at least ten times today. I don't even like Rhianna (sp?)! 

I've contacted a trainer for Biscuit, she sounds lovely, we emailed today and I'm going to call her tomorrow. She does in house training - APDT (if I've got it right, the letters are swimming right now I'm so tired) which is the kind of trainer I want for Biscuit, all positive. And now we have to get out for a walk, I haven't slept much this past week or so and it's really getting to me. Plus I've got this crazy weird virus that's been going around, feeling gross, but not gross enough to be able to stay home and wallow in feeling sorry for myself.  I have a karate grading in less than two weeks so I'm also training as much as I can!

I'll check back in if I have enough energy when we get home.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 

AWWWW thanks Hun hahaha I'm so like that here a song have to look it up then play it till it's out my ststem hahaha I heared this song it called I'm still a guy it kinda country but I found it I YouTube and have played it load I can't help it it make me laugh okay it Likely not ment to but it do haha  haha 

Awww I'm really glad you found a trainer fOr biscuit  that's great hope she helps you all I was watching the start of the new 71 degrees north love watching it last year looks soo cold but I like anything with snow haha it remind me of Xmas :smilewinkgrin: so watched that and the soaps while eating flying sources mmm haha 

Hope you have a great walk with biscuit and the karate go well too


----------



## Jonesey

Okay so what is 71 north (sounds Canadian ha ha) and what the hell is eating flying sources?!  LOL I'm about to go to bed, it's 12:23 and I have to be up for 7 for my daughter. There's just not enough hours in the day!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Okay so what is 71 north (sounds Canadian ha ha) and what the hell is eating flying sources?!  LOL I'm about to go to bed, it's 12:23 and I have to be up for 7 for my daughter. There's just not enough hours in the day!


hi okay 71 degrees north is where some celebrates get put in the artic and they head north and one get voted off each weak haha good tv  omg you never had flying sources  there threese haha and there nice night night hun talk to ya soon have a fab day


----------



## katie200

evening all hope your all well


----------



## hope

hello yeah everythink is ok just waiting for the log fire to finish so i can go to bed  

how have you been?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello yeah everythink is ok just waiting for the log fire to finish so i can go to bed
> 
> how have you been?


hahahaha wow a log fire must be nice  im okay pets are well too hows your pets and day been


----------



## hope

went outside for a *** a while ago and one ome cats had a mouse so i rounded them all up and put them in the house (the cats) so the little mouse could do a runner .
then there was a massive spider on our wall i craped meself .now all is asleep


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> went outside for a *** a while ago and one ome cats had a mouse so i rounded them all up and put them in the house (the cats) so the little mouse could do a runner .
> then there was a massive spider on our wall i craped meself .now all is asleep


awwww blesss the lil mouse got away  yeah spiders *shudder and mothes* hahaha my cats been raceing about holly been upsested with a red teddy she gos crazu when she see red thing hahahaha  smokey watching tv and jessie asleep lol


----------



## hope

arrr its so cold outside i was ment to be getting a kitten but the women is leaving it in the cat home now piddled me right off she did .

i dident know facebook sold pets well you can advertise in your area


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> arrr its so cold outside i was ment to be getting a kitten but the women is leaving it in the cat home now piddled me right off she did .
> 
> i dident know facebook sold pets well you can advertise in your area


haha i pet she did grrrrr i didnt know fb could adveryise pet :huh:


----------



## hope

i know i just googled animals for sale and there was a link for there .im not allowed to drive yet else i would travell myself to get a cat from else where


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i know i just googled animals for sale and there was a link for there .im not allowed to drive yet else i would travell myself to get a cat from else where


ahhhh thats suck blesss well sure you get a cat in time


----------



## hope

ihave 4 already but i like to help the unwanted aswel lol 

right fires out and im off to bed  night


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ihave 4 already but i like to help the unwanted aswel lol
> 
> right fires out and im off to bed  night


awww that nice night night hun


----------



## porps

elo night owls. what are you up to at this hour? i'm just sat watching ponderland.. russell brand cracks me up.


----------



## Jonesey

Hmm, probably everyone's asleep by now. Nighty-night!


----------



## katie200

helloooooooooooo all my night owls how are you all doing and your pets


----------



## hope

hello im good thanks animals are doing great dogs are fast bent for a 2 hour walk with oh today he got lost in some fields lol 
cats 2 in and 2 just went out our one female has started to stay out on a night and chase mice  there is only so many i can save from them lol 

how has your day been and hows the animals doing?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello im good thanks animals are doing great dogs are fast bent for a 2 hour walk with oh today he got lost in some fields lol
> cats 2 in and 2 just went out our one female has started to stay out on a night and chase mice  there is only so many i can save from them lol
> 
> how has your day been and hows the animals doing?


awww glad your well and your pets hahaha its verry true there are only so many mice you can save  hahaha he got lost oops

im okayish had a lot on my mind the last few days and was a bit stressed out yesturday  but ill hopefuly work out what to do for the best i hope :huh: todays been okay my lil sister poped round to see me her storker has been dealt with yay so she dont have to worry about him nomore  read something that completely shocked me today i sat there likepets are well jessie asleep but went to the doggie park to day with her dog friend whos a lab too so she had fun and holly and smokey are playing with eachothere hahahaa:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hope

omg your sister had a stalker how scary  being stressed is horrible 

ive just saved a mouse from the cats it's a bit hurt but we have put it in a box and when it heels we will let it go in the fields when the cats are in i know it will probably get got again but we try our best .
i wil upload a photo of it


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> omg your sister had a stalker how scary  being stressed is horrible
> 
> ive just saved a mouse from the cats it's a bit hurt but we have put it in a box and when it heels we will let it go in the fields when the cats are in i know it will probably get got again but we try our best .
> i wil upload a photo of it


yeah it was really scary for her as he wanted to take her to heven not it a good way he even stocked her works  she has been worried about it all yup sure is when ya cant win either way what ever you do

awww hope the mouse gets better cool upload a photo of it :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hope

i think its a door mouse because it has realy big ears it only looks like a young one .ive put it in a box now nice and dark its realy friendly it dinot want to get of my hand when i put it in the box arrr so cute.its got a cut uner it not to bad think it will make it fingers crossed


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> View attachment 73962
> 
> 
> i think its a door mouse because it has realy big ears it only looks like a young one .ive put it in a box now nice and dark its realy friendly it dinot want to get of my hand when i put it in the box arrr so cute.its got a cut uner it not to bad think it will make it fingers crossed


awwww soooooo cute  fingers crossed it makes it  yeah it looks young mouse. bless it likes you:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awwww soooooo cute  fingers crossed it makes it  yeah it looks young mouse. bless it likes you:smilewinkgrin:


its so friendly oh said its probably the one i saved the other day because it was by the back door and me 2 cats was sat watching it


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> its so friendly oh said its probably the one i saved the other day because it was by the back door and me 2 cats was sat watching it


hahaha awww bless it didnt lean to stay out the way of the cats then after ya saved it the first time  hahaha  so you saved it twice lucky mouse


----------



## porps

hello nightowls!
aaw that mouse looks well cute, no way i would let a wild rodent near my skin like that though, we're you not worried it would sink its fangs into you? rodent bites can be bloody painfull!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hello nightowls!
> aaw that mouse looks well cute, no way i would let a wild rodent near my skin like that though, we're you not worried it would sink its fangs into you? rodent bites can be bloody painfull!


hellooooo porps hows ramble and you tonight


----------



## hope

porps said:


> hello nightowls!
> aaw that mouse looks well cute, no way i would let a wild rodent near my skin like that though, we're you not worried it would sink its fangs into you? rodent bites can be bloody painfull!


hello it has not bit me i was shocked it did not want to get of my hand was holding on for dear life when i went to put it in the box ,i let it run round me sofa lol


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hellooooo porps hows ramble and you tonight


heya katie, we're ok i suppose.. poor rumble is on rations at the moment as im running out of cat food and already ran out of dried food, really hope my money goes in tonight, it shouldve been in yesterday and i only have 1 day of rations left :s but other than that we are fine.. Hows you and your lot?


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOOOO!!  xx


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> heya katie, we're ok i suppose.. poor rumble is on rations at the moment as im running out of cat food and already ran out of dried food, really hope my money goes in tonight, it shouldve been in yesterday and i only have 1 day of rations left :s but other than that we are fine.. Hows you and your lot?


aww bless my cats had to have a new food for a lil while te sulked haha im okayish pet are as fine as they can be hows your day been



Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOOOO!!  xx


hellooooooooooooooooooo angie how are you and the doggie and puss


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> aww bless my cats had to have a new food for a lil while te sulked haha im okayish pet are as fine as they can be hows your day been
> 
> hellooooooooooooooooooo angie how are you and the doggie and puss


Hello Miss Katie!  Oz is on his new bed, Ben is asleep at my feet, n snobby puss is in bed with Mum!  how are you hun? and the clan?  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hello Miss Katie!  Oz is on his new bed, Ben is asleep at my feet, n snobby puss is in bed with Mum!  how are you hun? and the clan?  xx


hellooo angie  im okayish awww oz get a new bed bet hes enyoying a lil sleep soooo cute and bless ben he like im here with you awwww  jessie in bed fast asleep and the cats a raceing about like kitten on hyper sweet


----------



## Angie2011

porps said:


> heya katie, we're ok i suppose.. poor rumble is on rations at the moment as im running out of cat food and already ran out of dried food, really hope my money goes in tonight, it shouldve been in yesterday and i only have 1 day of rations left :s but other than that we are fine.. Hows you and your lot?


Hay Hun! do you have a car? i dont live far from you (well by car i dont)  i have some cat food here free if you would like it, snobby puss wont eat it now! the little bugger! just let me know hun. xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hellooo angie  im okayish awww oz get a new bed bet hes enyoying a lil sleep soooo cute and bless ben he like im here with you awwww  jessie in bed fast asleep and the cats a raceing about like kitten on hyper sweet


Aww! bless! little sods  well i had to buy them both new beds as snobby puss pooped on one of them! he must have been left in the living room instead of mums bed! so he must of decided it was a nice squishy place to poop on!  hahaha!

I bought the pooches the memory foam beds! they are nice but not very squishy sooooo! i might buy them different ones soon


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless! little sods  well i had to buy them both new beds as snobby puss pooped on one of them! he must have been left in the living room instead of mums bed! so he must of decided it was a nice squishy place to poop on!  hahaha!
> 
> I bought the pooches the memory foam beds! they are nice but not very squishy sooooo! i might buy them different ones soon


hahaha oops snobby puss  well i bet the dogges where verry happy with there new beds  my lil sister hamster has bitten her friend hahaha bless her


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hellooo angie  im okayish awww oz get a new bed bet hes enyoying a lil sleep soooo cute and bless ben he like im here with you awwww  jessie in bed fast asleep and the cats a raceing about like kitten on hyper sweet





katie200 said:


> hahaha oops snobby puss  well i bet the dogges where verry happy with there new beds  my lil sister hamster has bitten her friend hahaha bless her


Oops! hahaha! i remember their teeth very well  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Oops! hahaha! i remember their teeth very well  xx


hahahaha yup her friend didnt want to go awwwww after it bit her hahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yup her friend didnt want to go awwwww after it bit her hahaha


Hahaha! they do hurt though!  xx


----------



## porps

Angie2011 said:


> Hay Hun! do you have a car? i dont live far from you (well by car i dont)  i have some cat food here free if you would like it, snobby puss wont eat it now! the little bugger! just let me know hun. xx


aw thanks, thats really kind... apprieciate the offer but unfortunately i dont have a car. Dont worry rumble wont starve, will borrow some cat food from a friend if my cash doesnt go in by tommorow.
I just feel a bit guilty every time i go into the kitchen to get a brew and he's there brushing up against the cupboard where he knows his food is kept :


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! they do hurt though!  xx


hahaha buuuuut there sooooooooooooo cute she said her friend said no way was she ever holding it agan


----------



## katie200

awww porps dont feel guilty tell rambles he has towait cos the cupbored monster ate his food then give him a toy to play with and a big ((((hug)))))


----------



## raggie doll

Hi Everyone,
Only joined today but it is clear to me that this site will be my new addiction!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Only joined today but it is clear to me that this site will be my new addiction!


a big helllooooo raggie doll welcome to pet fourm  what pets do you have


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> awww porps dont feel guilty tell rambles he has towait cos the cupbored monster ate his food then give him a toy to play with and a big ((((hug)))))


Lol 
Panic over, money is in account and rumbles in the kitchen eating what would have been tomorrows ration 

and in other news.... i put an application in for this dog earlier.... http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...ats-dogs-home-across-uk-2.html#post1061425241
kinda doubt they will let me have it cos i dont have a garden but i figure its worth a try anyway. Isnt she a beauty


----------



## raggie doll

hey,
I have 4 wonderful cats, 2 of them are kittens just 8 and 10 weeks, very cute!
the older 2 are 11 and 3. We have a nice mixture one is half russian blue, 2 are half rag doll and we now have a mixed bengal kitten.

What about yourself what bundles of joys do you have?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Lol
> Panic over, money is in account and rumbles in the kitchen eating what would have been tomorrows ration
> 
> and in other news.... i put an application in for this dog earlier.... http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...ats-dogs-home-across-uk-2.html#post1061425241
> kinda doubt they will let me have it cos i dont have a garden but i figure its worth a try anyway. Isnt she a beauty


awwww porps she sooooooooo cute yayayaya thats one happy ramble now hope you get the dog :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hey,
> I have 4 wonderful cats, 2 of them are kittens just 8 and 10 weeks, very cute!
> the older 2 are 11 and 3. We have a nice mixture one is half russian blue, 2 are half rag doll and we now have a mixed bengal kitten.
> 
> What about yourself what bundles of joys do you have?


awww they sound so cute i have a ragdoll named holly and a moggie named smokay and they are 3yr and we had a labradore named jessie she 2yr there cuties 

smokey










holly








jessie


----------



## porps

oh hi raggie doll and welcome to your new addiction 

Great pics katie, jessie looks like she's laughing her head off :laugh:


----------



## raggie doll

aaah they are soooo cute! your lab is gorgeous very photogenic 
Do they all get along, i would love a dog but i think 4 cats is probably enough for now lol!

My rag doll who is 3 is getting so big as he's not pure breed his fur isn't as crazy but he just flops everywhere, and seems to sleep in the most ridiculous poses lol!

I attached some pic of the kittens and my new rag doll kitten who seems to play 24 hrs a day!


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, they're so cute.  My kids are really after me to get them another kitty friend, but I know we're just not ready yet. 

Hello!


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yup her friend didnt want to go awwwww after it bit her hahaha





porps said:


> aw thanks, thats really kind... apprieciate the offer but unfortunately i dont have a car. Dont worry rumble wont starve, will borrow some cat food from a friend if my cash doesnt go in by tommorow.
> I just feel a bit guilty every time i go into the kitchen to get a brew and he's there brushing up against the cupboard where he knows his food is kept :


No worries hun!  x


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Only joined today but it is clear to me that this site will be my new addiction!


Oh Noooooo! leave while you still can!  (kidding)  by the way! welcome!


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Aww, they're so cute.  My kids are really after me to get them another kitty friend, but I know we're just not ready yet.
> 
> Hello!


A quick Hi Hun and a good night! just off to bed, hope to chat soon! take care hun  x


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Aww, they're so cute.  My kids are really after me to get them another kitty friend, but I know we're just not ready yet.
> 
> Hello!


They are cute but a handful, how many do you have now? i did the same to my mum it took 5 years lol


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> oh hi raggie doll and welcome to your new addiction
> 
> Great pics katie, jessie looks like she's laughing her head off :laugh:


hahaha oooh porps your right jessie do look soooo happy  love that pic of her  what you upto tomorrow



Jonesey said:


> Aww, they're so cute.  My kids are really after me to get them another kitty friend, but I know we're just not ready yet.
> 
> Hello!


haha yup all so cute aww well tell them a loveing kitty will apeare at just the right time when your all reddy and it will be a specal kitty for you all how biscuit



raggie doll said:


> aaah they are soooo cute! your lab is gorgeous very photogenic
> Do they all get along, i would love a dog but i think 4 cats is probably enough for now lol!
> 
> My rag doll who is 3 is getting so big as he's not pure breed his fur isn't as crazy but he just flops everywhere, and seems to sleep in the most ridiculous poses lol!
> 
> I attached some pic of the kittens and my new rag doll kitten who seems to play 24 hrs a day!


haha thanks yup they all get on well the cats run the dog about and she love to play with smokey he like every doggie he sees hahaha:smilewinkgrin:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww your kitty are just soooooooooooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1:

holly and smokey play alot there quite hyper 

holly

[youtube_browser]vVhIt0Ph6sg[/youtube_browser]

smokey 

[youtube_browser]UFxL9hyItSk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Oh Noooooo! leave while you still can!  (kidding)  by the way! welcome!


Thank you for the welcome. It's too late for me now, i'm addicted hahaha!
I just keep collecting more kittens as well i must have a problem lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahaha oooh porps your right jessie do look soooo happy  love that pic of her  what you upto tomorrow
> 
> haha yup all so cute aww well tell them a loveing kitty will apeare at just the right time when your all reddy and it will be a specal kitty for you all how biscuit
> 
> haha thanks yup they all get on well the cats run the dog about and she love to play with smokey he like every doggie he sees hahaha:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww your kitty are just soooooooooooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> holly and smokey play alot there quite hyper
> 
> holly
> 
> [youtube_browser]vVhIt0Ph6sg[/youtube_browser]
> 
> smokey
> 
> [youtube_browser]UFxL9hyItSk[/youtube_browser]


omg there are just soooo cute  how do you get anything done lol


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> They are cute but a handful, how many do you have now? i did the same to my mum it took 5 years lol


We don't have a kitty, lost ours almost a year ago now.  We have a dog, Biscuit, mini goldendoodle that we got when we knew our Meow-Meow didn't have much time left. After we said goodbye to her I didn't know what to do, my daughter was present also so we went to the local shelter to make a donation in our cat's name and I stupidly promised her that we would get another cat soon. And I just don't feel that we're ready yet, but both my children keep asking...  We were at a pet store tonight where they adopt out rescue cats and they were both after me. And I was so tempted too.

Welcome to the forums! 

And if you're up again Angie - G'night!


----------



## raggie doll

aaah i lost my siamese 2 years ago to tumour nasty 
You'll know when the time is right, probably best to stay clear of the pet stores though lol... Some of us just have no will power when it comes to furies


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> aaah i lost my siamese 2 years ago to tumour nasty
> You'll know when the time is right, probably best to stay clear of the pet stores though lol... Some of us just have no will power when it comes to furies


I know, I know. This store is closing and they still have 12 rescue kitties up for adoption. I hate seeing them in cages, my resolve was wavering - especially when one kept meowing for more attention. When the time is right we will adopt a rescue. There's so many.

I'm sorry about your cat.  It hurts so much having to say goodbye, almost a year and I think of our Meow all the time.


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> omg there are just soooo cute  how do you get anything done lol


hahaha well i do find it hard when there both being cute hahaha


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> omg there are just soooo cute  how do you get anything done lol





raggie doll said:


> aaah i lost my siamese 2 years ago to tumour nasty
> You'll know when the time is right, probably best to stay clear of the pet stores though lol... Some of us just have no will power when it comes to furies


aww im sorry about you loseing a cat(((((((hugs)))))) its really hard to lose them i lost my fluffy a few years ageo and i still miss so much  but i know hes over rainbow bridge with my sister cat and our other lab we had


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hahaha oooh porps your right jessie do look soooo happy  love that pic of her  what you upto tomorrow


I dont know, i dont really plan that far ahead :smilewinkgrin:

Going to bed now, take care you lot!


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> I know, I know. This store is closing and they still have 12 rescue kitties up for adoption. I hate seeing them in cages, my resolve was wavering - especially when one kept meowing for more attention. When the time is right we will adopt a rescue. There's so many.
> 
> I'm sorry about your cat.  It hurts so much having to say goodbye, almost a year and I think of our Meow all the time.


Thanks! She was a lovely cat, she got 18 years so not bad, through medication she got to live an extra 9 months and went peacefully in my arms... It is heart breaking and i think about her everyday, but i'm glad i didn't put her down when the vet said when she was diagnosed cause she had a lively extra 9 months!

I stay away from the shelters i am too weak way too weak i'd end up taking them all home!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I know, I know. This store is closing and they still have 12 rescue kitties up for adoption. I hate seeing them in cages, my resolve was wavering - especially when one kept meowing for more attention. When the time is right we will adopt a rescue. There's so many.
> 
> I'm sorry about your cat.  It hurts so much having to say goodbye, almost a year and I think of our Meow all the time.


((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) when its time youll come acrossed a cat you know is ment to be apart of your family


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> I dont know, i dont really plan that far ahead :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Going to bed now, take care you lot!


night night porps you take care and take to you soon give rambles a cuddle from me he so cute


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> aww im sorry about you loseing a cat(((((((hugs)))))) its really hard to lose them i lost my fluffy a few years ageo and i still miss so much  but i know hes over rainbow bridge with my sister cat and our other lab we had


Thank you, but i'm so glad i had her in my life, she was my childhood cat as well so it was nice when i left home to take her with me  She had a litter we kept one but he died when he was 8 of kidney failure, he was called fluffy lol! I have become quite paranoid with my cats going outdoors now though lol!

Over the rainbow bridge i like that!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Thank you, but i'm so glad i had her in my life, she was my childhood cat as well so it was nice when i left home to take her with me  She had a litter we kept one but he died when he was 8 of kidney failure, he was called fluffy lol! I have become quite paranoid with my cats going outdoors now though lol!
> 
> Over the rainbow bridge i like that!


aww same for me fluffy i got him when i was 7 we where like sole mate eveyone would say you never see katie with out fluffy i miss him greatly and will alway be thankful i had him he died at 13

snoopy(edit spelled name wrong) my sister cat we saved her for beeing fed to her owner snake when she was a lil kitten we though she was gonna die but she live untill she was 9 

yeah rainbow bridge is a thread on the fourm where you can remember lost but loved pets i love the poem to rainbow bridge

[youtube_browser]wegfQcwf4-o&feature=related[/youtube_browser]
the poem


----------



## raggie doll

aaah poor snooky well i'm sure she was well loved! My cats are so spoilt i get other cats trying to come in to my house, probably has something to do with the plethora of treats and toys about lol!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> aaah poor snooky well i'm sure she was well loved! My cats are so spoilt i get other cats trying to come in to my house, probably has something to do with the plethora of treats and toys about lol!


aswww yea snoopy was loved a lot awwwwww do your cats have lots of treat wanting kitty friends hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

hahah yes they do! also there is so much catnip in the house. They have these meow toys pure catnip in banana and rainbow shapes imported from france the catnip is, it sends them bonkers, i swear the other cats can smell this from a mile away!

I'm not as trusting of the area i live so they don't go out at night! i'm slightly over protective! so they require a lot of attention and you know rag doll mentality they like to be with you al the time :smile5:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hahah yes they do! also there is so much catnip in the house. They have these meow toys pure catnip in banana and rainbow shapes imported from france the catnip is, it sends them bonkers, i swear the other cats can smell this from a mile away!
> 
> I'm not as trusting of the area i live so they don't go out at night! i'm slightly over protective! so they require a lot of attention and you know rag doll mentality they like to be with you al the time :smile5:


hahahaha yeah cat nip send them a lil mad lol holly an alll indor cat apart from the lil time in the back garden she loves to play with anything red i not kidding i only have to get something red and she will sit and meow over and over till she gets it haha however smokey gos out but since the neighbours cat acorssed the road passed away he dont go out for long he also lets him self in jumps the dor handle lol


----------



## Guest

Evening guys. I'm stuck til mum gets home to rescue me from Rusty aka puss in boots.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Evening guys. I'm stuck til mum gets home to rescue me from Rusty aka puss in boots.


Hi hun, how are you? is puss in boots that bad, you need rescuing  x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hi hun, how are you? is puss in boots that bad, you need rescuing  x


I love him really and he isn't mine. He's my aunty and uncles but as they're in Spain we are looking after him.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Evening guys. I'm stuck til mum gets home to rescue me from Rusty aka puss in boots.





danielled said:


> I love him really and he isn't mine. He's my aunty and uncles but as they're in Spain we are looking after him.


I think i may post you our snobby puss for you to mind!  he pooped on one of the pooches bed  much to the disgust of Oscar! who saw fit to bark at 4 in the morning to tell me, when i came down stirs he was running from me to the dog bed as if to say "look mum what that little sod's done" it was funny to see Oscar (the snitch) but not to clean the poop!


----------



## hope

good evening all


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> good evening all


Good evening to you to!  how are you hun? x


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Good evening to you to!  how are you hun? x


im good thankyou and you? ive just orded some ugg boots as it's getting cold now and a baby monitor as our daughter can go in her own room now and a play pen for her because she is getting around a bit now


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> im good thankyou and you? ive just orded some ugg boots as it's getting cold now and a baby monitor as our daughter can go in her own room now and a play pen for her because she is getting around a bit now


Aww bless! how old is she? it is getting cold isn't it, i'm ok thanx hun  x


----------



## hope

she is 8 months now  so think she will be safe in her own room as we watch tv in bed on a night and it wakes her up with the light  

just watching jar head on tv lol how come your up soooo late x


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> she is 8 months now  so think she will be safe in her own room as we watch tv in bed on a night and it wakes her up with the light
> 
> just watching jar head on tv lol how come your up soooo late x


Soz hun! got engrossed reading a thread!  have a few probs at the mo so sometimes find it hard to settle.

Aww bless! is she your first child? x


----------



## katie200

evening all my night owls how are you all doing and your pets ((((((hugs))))))) havent been on her for 2 nights so missed ya all one my lil sister took my pooter sister *sign* hahaha andb the other well went lil insane and do all the tieding up 

what you all up to


----------



## hope

hello i woundered where my night owl had gone to  we r all good here let the mouse go today  
now watching the new made in chelsea love it x hows you been?


----------



## Guest

Evening peeps.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello i woundered where my night owl had gone to  we r all good here let the mouse go today
> now watching the new made in chelsea love it x hows you been?


helloooooo hope  
awww glad your all well yayaya glad the mouse made it and is out there somewhere: hmm never seen made in chelsea 

im okay was happy to have my laptop back off my sister night tv just not the same as pf at night lol then sunday had a screeeeming day then tied up at night cos its like what i do when im stressed hahahaha :

pets are good there been raceing about like mad smokey playing in a box  and holly keeps looking at him like hes in sane and jessie asleep

what you been upto today



danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


evening danielle  how are ya


----------



## hope

hello danelled


----------



## hope

had me weekly shop come today gave the dogs so me raw chicken legs today well missy ate bronsons 2 so had to give him another one in a different room i also got the cats some chicken the sandwich stuff aswell as there whiskers tental treats  so happy pets today 
just done some cleaning washing and thats it realy  

sunday tv is crap i must say i missed our chats


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> helloooooo hope
> awww glad your all well yayaya glad the mouse made it and is out there somewhere: hmm never seen made in chelsea
> 
> im okay was happy to have my laptop back off my sister night tv just not the same as pf at night lol then sunday had a screeeeming day then tied up at night cos its like what i do when im stressed hahahaha :
> 
> pets are good there been raceing about like mad smokey playing in a box  and holly keeps looking at him like hes in sane and jessie asleep
> 
> what you been upto today
> 
> evening danielle  how are ya


not well tummy again.


hope said:


> hello danelled


Hello hope.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> had me weekly shop come today gave the dogs so me raw chicken legs today well missy ate bronsons 2 so had to give him another one in a different room i also got the cats some chicken the sandwich stuff aswell as there whiskers tental treats  so happy pets today
> just done some cleaning washing and thats it realy
> 
> sunday tv is crap i must say i missed our chats


awwww sound like happy pets in your house i got to do my shopping im hopeing to have figured out what i want by thurdasy  as it sometimes take me a weak hahahaha

yup i agree sunday tv crap  i missed our chats tooo 

did you watch xfacter saturday/sunday i watch a bit though that boy that came back after last year was fab:



danielled said:


> not well tummy again.
> 
> Hello hope.


awwww ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) danielle hope you feel better soon hun hows your pets


----------



## hope

yeah i watched it most of the people on there were realy good some of them make me wanna cry lol 
im like that when doing me shopping i always do it the week before lol 

oh is doing me head in feels like im in the room on my own at times as he is on his pc but he must forget that im here


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah i watched it most of the people on there were realy good some of them make me wanna cry lol
> im like that when doing me shopping i always do it the week before lol
> 
> oh is doing me head in feels like im in the room on my own at times as he is on his pc but he must forget that im here


yea me too a lot where good  on it lol hahaha now thats good planing me i hate doing food shopping so put it off or get side tracked with something else 

awww (((((hugs)))) start banging about it soon make him hear ya in the room lol:

i was watching live at the apollo this morning and omg it was so funny :thumbup: hahaha :


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww sound like happy pets in your house i got to do my shopping im hopeing to have figured out what i want by thurdasy  as it sometimes take me a weak hahahaha
> 
> yup i agree sunday tv crap  i missed our chats tooo
> 
> did you watch xfacter saturday/sunday i watch a bit though that boy that came back after last year was fab:
> 
> awwww ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) danielle hope you feel better soon hun hows your pets


Thanks me too.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Thanks me too.


yea ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))


----------



## hope

i normally go and sit on him lol i dont weigh that much just 9 stone trying to put weight on big time but fat just dont like me for some reason apart from my but when i run it bounces up and down lol 

ive brought so much chocolate yum yum


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i normally go and sit on him lol i dont weigh that much just 9 stone trying to put weight on big time but fat just dont like me for some reason apart from my but when i run it bounces up and down lol
> 
> ive brought so much chocolate yum yum


hahahaha cooool he sooo know ya there if sit on him lol cooooooooool chocolate i brought loads of popping elifs mmmmmm you cant tell christmas coming  yeah im the same need to put some weight on well hard for me im harder then when i lost it all  hahahahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> yea ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))


Had enough of this being ill.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Had enough of this being ill.


awwww i bet hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Had enough of this being ill.


oh chick hopefully soon you will be better


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww i bet hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))





hope said:


> oh chick hopefully soon you will be better


Only the hospital can stop me bein ill.


----------



## Angie2011

BOO!! ya'll  x


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Only the hospital can stop me bein ill.


awww hopeful they will do soon hun(((((((((hugs))))))))))



Angie2011 said:


> BOO!! ya'll  x


HELLOOOOO ANGIE  HOWS YOU PUSS AND THE DOGGIES DOING


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww hopeful they will do soon hun(((((((((hugs))))))))))
> 
> HELLOOOOO ANGIE  HOWS YOU PUSS AND THE DOGGIES DOING


Gynea specialist doesn't think it's gynea but is doing this camera just in case.


----------



## hope

hello angie


----------



## hope

katie christmas is too close lol we have a holly tree outside so we can have some fresh holly as decoration  

lol our oldest female cat grumbles at the younger cats when she walks past them she does have her moody days lol


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Gynea specialist doesn't think it's gynea but is doing this camera just in case.


Aahhh thats good there gonna check it out hun  good luck with the camare thing


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Gynea specialist doesn't think it's gynea but is doing this camera just in case.


Oh hun! i hope they sort you out soon! god there taking there bloomin time in finding out what's wrong! HUGS! xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Angie.

Message too short............ Again.


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Oh hun! i hope they sort you out soon! god there taking there bloomin time in finding out what's wrong! HUGS! xx


Been suffering for 19 months.


katie200 said:


> Aahhh thats good there gonna check it out hun  good luck with the camare thing


thanks it's on 14 October in 3 weeks.


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> hello angie


Hi Hun! how's your little one 2night?

HELOOOO Miss Katie how iz you hun?

Snobby puss is bugging me for food!  and the pooches are by my feet, you should see the state of Benjie! i have only half clipped him! he looks like a lion hahaha! with BIG bushy legs! poor bugger  x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> katie christmas is too close lol we have a holly tree outside so we can have some fresh holly as decoration
> 
> lol our oldest female cat grumbles at the younger cats when she walks past them she does have her moody days lol


hahaha yup christmas is really close i like when the christms chocolate start coming out the popping elfs and the aclohol ones hahaha : but ive made a good start on it though  coool that must be nice to have fresh holly

hahaha blesss bet shes like all you kitty stay out my way im having a moment lol bless


----------



## hope

she is good thanks fast asleep  well one of me cats just seen a spider on the wall and got it for me :thumbup: 
ive just ate my 8th chocolate bar lol my older cat well she is only 2 but she has moody moments and she is having one now only with the other cats she grumbles at them just to let them know she does not want them near her lol 

katie i did reply to you but i don think you seen it lol


danelled good luck for when you go to the hospital


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Been suffering for 19 months.
> 
> That's not far hun! they should move there blooming butt's it must really drag you down sometimes, hope your feeling better real soon xx
> 
> Gurr! why does it keep saying mesg to short gurr!
> 
> thanks it's on 14 October in 3 weeks.


...............


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Been suffering for 19 months.
> 
> thanks it's on 14 October in 3 weeks.


awww hun best wishes for the 14 October hun



Angie2011 said:


> Hi Hun! how's your little one 2night?
> 
> HELOOOO Miss Katie how iz you hun?
> 
> Snobby puss is bugging me for food!  and the pooches are by my feet, you should see the state of Benjie! i have only half clipped him! he looks like a lion hahaha! with BIG bushy legs! poor bugger  x


hellooooo angie 
i am okay thanks cats are insane going crazy tonight there raceing about after each other lol and jessie in bed

hahahahaa awwww blessss bet that looks cute and a lil funny blesssss:
snubby puss no food begging lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahaha yup christmas is really close i like when the christms chocolate start coming out the popping elfs and the aclohol ones hahaha : but ive made a good start on it though  coool that must be nice to have fresh holly
> 
> hahaha blesss bet shes like all you kitty stay out my way im having a moment lol bless


yeah she looks like she got a right cob on hahahah she doesnot be like it with us she get moody if the others are sleeping by me and she decides she wants to come and sleep there sooo funny

i dont like the alcohol chocolate but i do like a bit of alcohol might get a bottle on wed ,oooh also ment to be seeing a kitten on we or thursday a ginger one by us :~)


----------



## hope

danelled it was saying that to me an hour ago it must be going round all the members lol


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> ...............


Sometimes I dislike that hospital.


katie200 said:


> awww hun best wishes for the 14 October hun
> 
> hellooooo angie
> i am okay thanks cats are insane going crazy tonight there raceing about after each other lol and jessie in bed
> 
> hahahahaa awwww blessss bet that looks cute and a lil funny blesssss:
> snubby puss no food begging lol


thanks will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> danelled it was saying that to me an hour ago it must be going round all the members lol


It's Normal lol.


----------



## Angie2011

Aww! bless! they look like Angels when they are asleep 

If Ben gets a spider he will eat it! YUK! x


----------



## hope

yeah bear ate it lol i think he ate one yesterday because he was heaving untill he had a drink or it was a fur ball


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah she looks like she got a right cob on hahahah she doesnot be like it with us she get moody if the others are sleeping by me and she decides she wants to come and sleep there sooo funny
> 
> i dont like the alcohol chocolate but i do like a bit of alcohol might get a bottle on wed ,oooh also ment to be seeing a kitten on we or thursday a ginger one by us :~)


hahahaha awwwwwwwwwww bless bet thats funny smokeys pushed holly off my bed befor  he get bite happy  hahaha

i do cos i dont really drink so every year i get the alcohol chocolate  out mmmm awwwwww good luck on seeing the kitten ginger ones are realy cute  dont for get pic on here if ya get one loove animal pics


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww hun best wishes for the 14 October hun
> 
> hellooooo angie
> i am okay thanks cats are insane going crazy tonight there raceing about after each other lol and jessie in bed
> 
> hahahahaa awwww blessss bet that looks cute and a lil funny blesssss:
> snubby puss no food begging lol


I have just fed him, lets see if he can poop on another dog bed 2night!  
i left a big chunk of hair on the backs of the pooches neck's as it is easyer to put the flea stuff on, than on short hair! haha! they look really funny  xx


----------



## Guest

Ok I've been put of spiders there's a big ugly on in my bedroom mum said leave it but.:scared: never used to be scared of them but this ones a big guy and it's near my bed.:scared:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Sometimes I dislike that hospital.
> 
> thanks will let you know how it goes.


ill be thinking of ya hun 



Angie2011 said:


> I have just fed him, lets see if he can poop on another dog bed 2night!
> i left a big chunk of hair on the backs of the pooches neck's as it is easyer to put the flea stuff on, than on short hair! haha! they look really funny  xx


hahaha awww nooo pusss dont do that  awww thats true flea spot on stuff go on long fur better hahaha bet they look funny lol and cute 

jessie was being a silly dog today she tryed to take my ipod out side no good lol


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Ok I've been put of spiders there's a big ugly on in my bedroom mum said leave it but.:scared: never used to be scared of them but this ones a big guy and it's near my bed.:scared:


:scared: :scared: :scared: *sudder* spiders near ya bed i dont like that either and moths *sudder*


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Ok I've been put of spiders there's a big ugly on in my bedroom mum said leave it but.:scared: never used to be scared of them but this ones a big guy and it's near my bed.:scared:


Arrrrrr! Noooo! i could not sleep with one in my room,  i would have to catch it and throw it out, and tell it not to come back!  x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> ill be thinking of ya hun
> 
> hahaha awww nooo pusss dont do that  awww thats true flea spot on stuff go on long fur better hahaha bet they look funny lol and cute
> 
> He already did  and Oscar though he was really clever in barking at 4 in the mornung to tell me!
> 
> jessie was being a silly dog today she tryed to take my ipod out side no good lol


Maybe Jess has an on line pooch!  and was trying to make a date!  hahaha! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Maybe Jess has an on line pooch!  and was trying to make a date!  hahaha! xx


hahahaha maybe angie :aureola: these doggie get clever all the time hahaha but i told her if she took it agan i would take her hambag toy and see how she likes it hahahaha:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha maybe angie :aureola: these doggie get clever all the time hahaha but i told her if she took it agan i would take her hambag toy and see how she likes it hahahaha:


Tut! tut! leave her hadbag alone! haha!  xxx


----------



## Angie2011

Chow for now peeps! 

Katie leave that pooch alone!  xx


----------



## Helbo

Am I the only one up now?


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Tut! tut! leave her hadbag alone! haha!  xxx


hahaha NOPE she took my ipod if i have to share so do she hahahaha :thumbup:  did you see x facter saturday/sunday night


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Chow for now peeps!
> 
> Katie leave that pooch alone!  xx


chow angie

and NOPE im in the annoy jessie mood lol



Helbo said:


> Am I the only one up now?


hellooo helbo 
how are you of course im still here


----------



## Guest

I gave that spider his marching orders last night didn't kill it could never do that.


----------



## Guest

hi all, how is everyone


----------



## Guest

malibu said:


> hi all, how is everyone


Not great but I will live.


----------



## katie200

malibu said:


> hi all, how is everyone


hellooo malibu

were all good how are you and your pets


----------



## hope

so this is where u all are


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> so this is where u all are


hahaha oooh you found us hope :scared: hahahaha you okay


----------



## hope

yeah im good thanks i am a bit tired now but like shameless and we watch the next one on e4 so wont be going to bed untill 1 ish lol

what you upto?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah im good thanks i am a bit tired now but like shameless and we watch the next one on e4 so wont be going to bed untill 1 ish lol
> 
> what you upto?


hahaha im like that when desprate house wive is on have to watch the e4 one too

im watchoing 71 degrees north as my pooter stoped working in the mioddle of it so watching it agan  and thinking if them onnying drunk guy with loud fire works behind my house dont sssssshhhhhhhhh im gonna screeeeeeeeeem jessie getting scared grrr people hahaha :mad2: and also having a nice hot chocolate while on here hahahaha


----------



## hope

oh no fireworks already  if i was you i would have gone out and said if you dont shut up i will stick one of them up your arse !! lol 

ooooh i might have a hot chocolate before bed  good thinking


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh no fireworks already  if i was you i would have gone out and said if you dont shut up i will stick one of them up your arse !! lol
> 
> ooooh i might have a hot chocolate before bed  good thinking


ooh hope there still going off its annyoing i feel like screeming that out the window i tell ya if there not yelling there letting of fire works grrrr :mad2:

mmmmmmmmmmm ooh yeah hot chocolate is a must in the evenings im having brownie option hot chocolate


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> ooh hope there still going off its annyoing i feel like screeming that out the window i tell ya if there not yelling there letting of fire works grrrr :mad2:
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmm ooh yeah hot chocolate is a must in the evenings im having brownie option hot chocolate


very nice ive gone mad on chocolate and sex lol think the chocolate has turned me into a nimfomaniac how ever you spell it lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> very nice ive gone mad on chocolate and sex lol think the chocolate has turned me into a nimfomaniac how ever you spell it lol


hahahaha im chocolate mad always am around this time of yeah when the winter comes and all the christmas chocos come out  omg a nimfomaniac hahaha

browine hot chocolate is well nice though and so is malteser hot chocolate is well nice toooooo:aureola:


----------



## hope

i love maltesers they are the best going ot try and get the oh to make me a brew  (fat chance he will say its my turn lol


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> very nice ive gone mad on chocolate and sex lol think the chocolate has turned me into a nimfomaniac how ever you spell it lol


OMG!!! SEX!! whats that? hahahaha!! xx hows you hun?xx


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOO! GIRLYS!  how iz you all? x


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> OMG!!! SEX!! whats that? hahahaha!! xx hows you hun?xx


lol i know i was starting to feel like that had not had it for 2 months lol 

im good thanks just watching the other shameless on e4


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i love maltesers they are the best going ot try and get the oh to make me a brew  (fat chance he will say its my turn lol


hahaha mee tooo love maltesers and maltesers hot chocolate  hahaha liky when ever i say cuppa time its yup your turn then put there orders up lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOO! GIRLYS!  how iz you all? x


hellllllooooooooo angie im good how are you and puss and ya doggies


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahaha mee tooo love maltesers and maltesers hot chocolate  hahaha liky when ever i say cuppa time its yup your turn then put there orders up lol


and he came bk with a glass of coke  typicall


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> and he came bk with a glass of coke  typicall


hahahaha awww well he tryed when ever i say the word cuppa my family list there drink requieterments hahahahaha


----------



## hope

right peeps im off to tired speek to you all tomorrow


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> right peeps im off to tired speek to you all tomorrow


night night hope sweet dreams talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol i know i was starting to feel like that had not had it for 2 months lol
> 
> OMG! mine has been around 10 years!  this was my last bo, do you think i stand a chance now? hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............
> 
> im good thanks just watching the other shameless on e4


.................


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha awww well he tryed when ever i say the word cuppa my family list there drink requieterments hahahahaha


Tell them to get there bloody own!  xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hellllllooooooooo angie im good how are you and puss and ya doggies


Where fine thax hun! both at mt feet asleep! n snobby puss on mum's bed 
how are you n your hun?x


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> right peeps im off to tired speek to you all tomorrow


Night night hun! x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Tell them to get there bloody own!  xx


hahaha soooooooo should as when i make it the thouw it out cos its not to there likeing hahahahaha



Angie2011 said:


> Where fine thax hun! both at mt feet asleep! n snobby puss on mum's bed
> how are you n your hun?x


hahaha awwww blessss soooooo cute bless glad all fine im okay cats are running about the house like mad and jessie asleep now lol


----------



## hope

hello people hows things ? im a bit drunk tonight been on the wine 

well didnot go shopping today as we have been waiting in allday for a bloke to come about a fence and he phoned us at 6 saying he will come out tomorrow  so we are doing a shop tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Evening peeps. Saw my niece today.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Evening peeps. Saw my niece today.


arr did you get to hold her ? baby are such Precious bundles of joy


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> arr did you get to hold her ? baby are such Precious bundles of joy


Held her and fed her.


----------



## katie200

evening hows all my night owls tonight im okay having pooter trouble agan ahhhhh hahaha:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Held her and fed her.


arr bless bet that was a nice feeling  you never want to give them bk when they are that tiny


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> evening hows all my night owls tonight im okay having pooter trouble agan ahhhhh hahaha:mad2: :mad2:


same here was just sat there for 10 mins trying to load petforums  
i made a thread as im getting 2 kittens tomorrow and some dick wod has yet again lowered the tone on there saying can you not leave them with there mom for longer :mad2: im not the f*cking sell im the f*cking buyer grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
not what i needed its in cat chat .

any way katie hows you today ? im on my last glass of wine  i new i should of got 2 bottles lol


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> same here was just sat there for 10 mins trying to load petforums
> i made a thread as im getting 2 kittens tomorrow and some dick wod has yet again lowered the tone on there saying can you not leave them with there mom for longer :mad2: im not the f*cking sell im the f*cking buyer grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> not what i needed its in cat chat .
> 
> any way katie hows you today ? im on my last glass of wine  i new i should of got 2 bottles lol


Were the kittens with mum for 8 weeks if so they should be fine I think. that's one reason I rarely post in cat chat.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> same here was just sat there for 10 mins trying to load petforums
> i made a thread as im getting 2 kittens tomorrow and some dick wod has yet again lowered the tone on there saying can you not leave them with there mom for longer :mad2: im not the f*cking sell im the f*cking buyer grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> not what i needed its in cat chat .
> 
> any way katie hows you today ? im on my last glass of wine  i new i should of got 2 bottles lol


haahaha well my pooter been flicing and the smiles look like there buzzing hahahaha:scared: :mad2:

congrats on the kitten grrrrrrrrr to the person bringing down ya :frown: yeah cat chat i hardly visit no more haha

i am good on my 4 box of achool chocolate and secand can of shandy hahaha have a mee evening lol pets are fine too hows your pets oooh ya so should have got 2 cos ya now about to run out lol 

what you been upto today


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> arr bless bet that was a nice feeling  you never want to give them bk when they are that tiny


Oops missed this reply. I'm going o make her some mittens for her hand a that actually fit.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Oops missed this reply. I'm going o make her some mittens for her hand a that actually fit.


arr thats nice of you bless bet she got tiny hands  yeah well they are 9 weeks tomorrow the kittens


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> haahaha well my pooter been flicing and the smiles look like there buzzing hahahaha:scared: :mad2:
> 
> congrats on the kitten grrrrrrrrr to the person bringing down ya :frown: yeah cat chat i hardly visit no more haha
> 
> i am good on my 4 box of achool chocolate and secand can of shandy hahaha have a mee evening lol pets are fine too hows your pets oooh ya so should have got 2 cos ya now about to run out lol
> 
> what you been upto today


well was ment to go shopping as oh been of work todsy but he decided he was not going to put a fence up himself and get someone to do it so we waited in for the bloke to come out and he did a no show and phoned us and said he will be out tomorrow 

my oh is being a nob hes doing some work on the pc and had a go at me saying how am i ment to work with some one nattering down my ear ole (******** ) :mad2: so is has now been set to ignorr mode also if bear does not stop farting next to me im going to stick a cork up his bum !lol
x


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> arr thats nice of you bless bet she got tiny hands  yeah well they are 9 weeks tomorrow the kittens


They'll be fine then. I got my Toby at sure it was 9 weeks old. Nobody complained when we got him. Simple answer to this is no as 9 weeks is the right age to take kittens away from mum.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> well was ment to go shopping as oh been of work todsy but he decided he was not going to put a fence up himself and get someone to do it so we waited in for the bloke to come out and he did a no show and phoned us and said he will be out tomorrow
> 
> my oh is being a nob hes doing some work on the pc and had a go at me saying how am i ment to work with some one nattering down my ear ole (******** ) :mad2: so is has now been set to ignorr mode also if bear does not stop farting next to me im going to stick a cork up his bum !lol
> x


omg he didnt show up well that not good i hate it went people moan about me nattering on im like if you didnt have me to talk to you you moan even more hahaha:thumbup:

i had to get rid of the strange wondow clean after my mum he bloody creepy i aint kidding you and this time he came without his window stuff :scared: grrrrrrrr cant stand him he give me heby jeebeeees *shudder* :mad2:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> omg he didnt show up well that not good i hate it went people moan about me nattering on im like if you didnt have me to talk to you you moan even more hahaha:thumbup:
> 
> i had to get rid of the strange wondow clean after my mum he bloody creepy i aint kidding you and this time he came without his window stuff :scared: grrrrrrrr cant stand him he give me heby jeebeeees *shudder* :mad2:


oh no thats scary i dont like strange people our next door is weird hes like in his 60's an dwhen he is in bed you can hear his tv and he watches that teenage sex show dirty barstool lol he give me jeebeees aswell

he seems fine now he has come off on my oh xbox you can watch films and we are watching that incidious how ever you spell it it a horror but i wanted to watch it in the day lol i will be sleeping with the lights on tonight (joke ) lol

xx


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> They'll be fine then. I got my Toby at sure it was 9 weeks old. Nobody complained when we got him. Simple answer to this is no as 9 weeks is the right age to take kittens away from mum.


they will be 9 weeks tomorrow and im not getting them untill them


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh no thats scary i dont like strange people our next door is weird hes like in his 60's an dwhen he is in bed you can hear his tv and he watches that teenage sex show dirty barstool lol he give me jeebeees aswell
> 
> he seems fine now he has come off on my oh xbox you can watch films and we are watching that incidious how ever you spell it it a horror but i wanted to watch it in the day lol i will be sleeping with the lights on tonight (joke ) lol
> 
> xx


oooh he a creepy window cleaner mum let him in a few times and hes like a bloody stray dog he keeps trying to get in and he really creeps me out i dont likestrange people either and with some you just get that *sudder* feeling :mad2:

grrrr your neighbour sounbd strange tooo 

hahaha oooh watching a horror defo keep them lights on and mr teddy out side the door to watch for any nastys hahaha(joking)


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> oooh he a creepy window cleaner mum let him in a few times and hes like a bloody stray dog he keeps trying to get in and he really creeps me out i dont likestrange people either and with some you just get that *sudder* feeling :mad2:
> 
> grrrr your neighbour sounbd strange tooo
> 
> hahaha oooh watching a horror defo keep them lights on and mr teddy out side the door to watch for any nastys hahaha(joking)


i got my oh hes a big fat teddy lol im a big tit realy lol

finally the cats are sleeping on the other sofa lol xx


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> they will be 9 weeks tomorrow and im not getting them untill them


They should be fine then I think. There's always somebody to lower the tone. I can think of somebody who would love to do that on my threads.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i got my oh hes a big fat teddy lol im a big tit realy lol
> 
> finally the cats are sleeping on the other sofa lol xx


hahaha awww cute sleeping cats 

awww well you oh will look after the nastys you lucky then 

my cats are running around my bedroom like they just lost the plot :


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahaha awww cute sleeping cats
> 
> awww well you oh will look after the nastys you lucky then
> 
> my cats are running around my bedroom like they just lost the plot :


lol our cats have mad ones in the day lol b bk on in a bit just watching this film  xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol our cats have mad ones in the day lol b bk on in a bit just watching this film  xx


ill be back on to in a bit need to restat my pooter or its about to shout off agan enjoy your film


----------



## LolaBoo

Morning all 

Im normally about early hrs just never chat on the late thread thought id just stick me head in and say hi


----------



## Cranmer

julesmcc said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im normally about early hrs just never chat on the late thread thought id just stick me head in and say hi


Hi there. Please save me, I am in bed and can't stop sneezing


----------



## LolaBoo

Cranmer said:


> Hi there. Please save me, I am in bed and can't stop sneezing


If ya sneeze 2 much ya brains come out ya nose


----------



## LolaBoo

Do you still have man flu 

Or should i say the sniffles


----------



## katie200

urg urg urg i totaly missed ya all spent time rebooting my pc and it going out the silly window if it keep up being a pest hope ya all okay:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Cranmer

julesmcc said:


> Do you still have man flu
> 
> Or should i say the sniffles


Man flu is going. I stopped sneezing in the end, my body decided to choke instead...nice. Back to work today, on about 2 hours sleep. Great.


----------



## katie200

evening all what ya all upto  hows your pets too well to day i have been braking stuff been an ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

As long as you mean to be breaking them - then it's fun!


----------



## hope

hello people hows your day been?


----------



## katie200

Hello all and hope how are you alll totally missed ya all yesturday I fell down the stairs a waked my head so wasn't to well okay now though how are your pets all doing  I got a new mobile the other day in pink and now the web works on it I can talk to ya all where ever I be hahaha tooo addicted hahahaha


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> As long as you mean to be breaking them - then it's fun!


Hi Jonesey and nope I ain't meaning to break em they just break when I'm about hahaha how's you and biscuit doing


----------



## porps

how did you manage to fall down the stairs?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> how did you manage to fall down the stairs?


well i was in one my my happy moods and then my sister came home yelled really got me feel grrr and so i had laptop my phone and ipod in my hands though i just go to bed she turned the light out i missed a step and fell grrr  how are you and rambles tonight lol


----------



## porps

Lol thats not nice! good old sisterly love eh 
me and Rumble are ok thx, i went out last night and am still feelin a bit rough from it but u gotta take the rough with the smooth as they say  Just feel like i got no energy today even though i've been guzzling coffee since i got up at the crack of afternoon. i should just go to bed like any normal person would if they had no energy and it was quarter to 3 in the morning but do i? do i buggery.
All your animals doing ok i hope?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Lol thats not nice! good old sisterly love eh
> me and Rumble are ok thx, i went out last night and am still feelin a bit rough from it but u gotta take the rough with the smooth as they say  Just feel like i got no energy today even though i've been guzzling coffee since i got up at the crack of afternoon. i should just go to bed like any normal person would if they had no energy and it was quarter to 3 in the morning but do i? do i buggery.
> All your animals doing ok i hope?


hahaha oooh sisterly love i could hit her with the big pan yesturday (kidding) :aureola: aww glad your all well and had a good night out yup ya gotta take the good with the not so good lol haha yea you should be sleeping it off hahahaha

yeah all pets are well cats all raceing about like crazy things jessie asleep now she was a bit scared as there was fire works going off and she dont like em not one bit lol


----------



## katie200

GOOOOOOOOOD EVENING ALLL HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR PETS TONIGHT LOL 

[youtube_browser]QBrlYtV60GA&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]


----------



## hope

hello ive missed you the past to night where have you been woman lol x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello ive missed you the past to night where have you been woman lol x


hope i missed youuuuu tooooo  i went for a trip down the stairs the other night and banged me head  how are you and your pets


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hope i missed youuuuu tooooo  i went for a trip down the stairs the other night and banged me head  how are you and your pets


oh no was you drinking  joke no haw did you manage that? ive got these trousers and they are realy long and i normally go on trips when hittin the stairs lol 
hope your heads ok .im good the animals are great all asleep now after going on a mad one lol xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh no was you drinking  joke no haw did you manage that? ive got these trousers and they are realy long and i normally go on trips when hittin the stairs lol
> hope your heads ok .im good the animals are great all asleep now after going on a mad one lol xx


awww glad all well  ooooh dont i wish i was drunk nope my sister kinda was getting me to the screem grrr point so though i got up stairs with laptop kindle and ipod all in my hands and she was grr turned out the light i missed a step and banged me head and everything went down with me haha im fine now my cats are giving me evils as there no treats for there treat ball left:scared:

have you had a nice weakend


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awww glad all well  ooooh dont i wish i was drunk nope my sister kinda was getting me to the screem grrr point so though i got up stairs with laptop kindle and ipod all in my hands and she was grr turned out the light i missed a step and banged me head and everything went down with me haha im fine now my cats are giving me evils as there no treats for there treat ball left:scared:
> 
> have you had a nice weakend


lol bless ya my sister make me blood boil at times aswell but got to love them

well i havent done much realy we got our new kittens and i made a thread and some people have been putting a downer on it about me and them but duck them a lol been shopping cleaning and shouting at my oh lol and ive had a drink tonight as all i do is work my butt off in this house


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol bless ya my sister make me blood boil at times aswell but got to love them
> 
> well i havent done much realy we got our new kittens and i made a thread and some people have been putting a downer on it about me and them but duck them a lol been shopping cleaning and shouting at my oh lol and ive had a drink tonight as all i do is work my butt off in this house


awww thats great you got you kitten what you call him/her what colour is it ive been yelling a bit today my sister i love her but wow this weakend she been on bad mood city lol i bathed holly and been watching somkery lkove jessie lol  sound like ya had a busy day 

[youtube_browser]-3R2GpCrYJs[/youtube_browser]

jessie and smokey best of friends


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awww thats great you got you kitten what you call him/her what colour is it ive been yelling a bit today my sister i love her but wow this weakend she been on bad mood city lol i bathed holly and been watching somkery lkove jessie lol  sound like ya had a busy day
> 
> [youtube_browser]-3R2GpCrYJs[/youtube_browser]
> 
> jessie and smokey best of friends


arr katie that video is to die for bless them i made a thread in cat chat if you can find it called them darcy and jarva but jarva has had his name changed by oh as he did not want to call him bailey lol how old is your sister? mine is 11 lol xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> arr katie that video is to die for bless them i made a thread in cat chat if you can find it called them darcy and jarva but jarva has had his name changed by oh as he did not want to call him bailey lol how old is your sister? mine is 11 lol xx


hahaha ooooh yea thy are cute together  awww lovely names i will look for the threads my sister are 20 and 18 but they are annyoing as hell when there in a sulk or mood hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Hi all. I'm trying to stay up to avoid that strange scary light I saw last night.


----------



## hope

oh chick dont worrie about the light thing you will be fine


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> oh chick dont worrie about the light thing you will be fine


But it was weird and a bit too scary for my liking.:scared:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Hi all. I'm trying to stay up to avoid that strange scary light I saw last night.


awww hun whats the light thing now you told us about it it wont come back no more


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww hun whats the light thing now you told us about it it wont come back no more


I don't know it was a strange flashing light thing. Don't know what it was.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I don't know it was a strange flashing light thing. Don't know what it was.


it may have been an out side light hun but it wound get ya


----------



## Jonesey

Hiii-iii, anyone still up?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hiii-iii, anyone still up?


helloooo meee still here how are you jonesey and how biscuit doing


----------



## Jonesey

Biscuit is good, I'm sore and full of bruises plus a cracked toenail - had my karate grading yesterday. The good thing is I passed!

My daughter has a horrible cold and is coughing and spewing her germs everywhere! lol, poor thing. She's happy though as she's getting a day off school tomorrow to rest up.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Biscuit is good, I'm sore and full of bruises plus a cracked toenail - had my karate grading yesterday. The good thing is I passed!
> 
> My daughter has a horrible cold and is coughing and spewing her germs everywhere! lol, poor thing. She's happy though as she's getting a day off school tomorrow to rest up.


jonesey

YOU PASSED CONGRATS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

awww glad biscuits good ouch bet they are sore ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) awwww bless your daughter colds are not nice bring on the blankets tv and soup :


----------



## Jonesey

Aww thanks. The trouble is that now other lower belts look at me for inspiration or to copy my moves and I feel like saying - don't! I make too many mistakes!!

And yes my daughter will have a nice day to herself to rest up with tv and update her facebook or play on webkinz etc.. 

How are you? You took a tumble, are you okay?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww thanks. The trouble is that now other lower belts look at me for inspiration or to copy my moves and I feel like saying - don't! I make too many mistakes!!
> 
> And yes my daughter will have a nice day to herself to rest up with tv and update her facebook or play on webkinz etc..
> 
> How are you? You took a tumble, are you okay?


awww you got all lower belts wanting your advice bless that must be nice youll have everyone copying ya till they get to your level lol 

hahaha i bet she will like her rest up day

yea im alright now i did take a tumble sister never get grrrr and try walking up the staires in the dark lol pets are all well cats have gone looney they got no treat ball treats and they look like there gonna eat me hahahaha jessie asleep though


----------



## Jonesey

Poor kitties - starving to death! 

Your sister sounds like the way my son gets my daughter - he's a sneaky devil sometimes! The total stereotype of a younger sibling. Gah, they love each other though.

And my OH videotaped my kata - I just watched it and I hope no one copies it - so many mistakes! It's not nice for me as I'm not a natural at teaching. I'm very used to looking up to the other higher belts/black belts and trying to copy their cool moves. I am not ready to be one of them yet!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Poor kitties - starving to death!
> 
> Your sister sounds like the way my son gets my daughter - he's a sneaky devil sometimes! The total stereotype of a younger sibling. Gah, they love each other though.
> 
> And my OH videotaped my kata - I just watched it and I hope no one copies it - so many mistakes! It's not nice for me as I'm not a natural at teaching. I'm very used to looking up to the other higher belts/black belts and trying to copy their cool moves. I am not ready to be one of them yet!


hahahhaha noooooooooo ne a monster kitty 

hahaha oooh yeah she defo a stereotype younger sister  i loove her really she just been in a bad mood lol awww that great you got to watch it back well im sure in time youll feel like ya been a black balt for years and if somone try copying ya point em to someone else till ya feel reddy to let them coppy ya lol :

its fantasic ya passed though


----------



## Jonesey

Thanks Katie!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Thanks Katie!


anytime hun  hahahaha my smokey just walk over my pc and wrote (phhhvsxyjdw\D) hes being super pain to night lol


----------



## Jonesey

We've got the laptop on the supper table most nights and sometimes I find strange letter formations. She must wonder what the hell we're doing with it and comes to check it out when we're not around!


----------



## porps

elo night owls.
congratulations on your black belt jonesy, how long has it taken you to get that far? what style of karate do you do?
hey katie, fancy seeing you here


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> We've got the laptop on the supper table most nights and sometimes I find strange letter formations. She must wonder what the hell we're doing with it and comes to check it out when we're not around!


hahaha yeah that true i have my laptop on the sofa and smokey wants to play with it hahaahaha



porps said:


> elo night owls.
> congratulations on your black belt jonesy, how long has it taken you to get that far? what style of karate do you do?
> hey katie, fancy seeing you here


good evening/morning porps
hows you and rambles well now you can always find me here or some where on the poort hahahaha:


----------



## porps

we're doing good thanks. Had some company this evening, few friends came over... I'm sure rumble could sense they were coming because he was quite subdued all day.. obviously saving his energy so he could be at his absolute craziest when my guests arrived :thumbup: he had us all in stitches, he's such a star, and now he's crashed out on top of the wardrobe  Yay quiet night for me, might even be able to get a game in tonight without him jumping on my keyboard or trying to eat my mouse wire.
Did you get up to much over the weekend?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> we're doing good thanks. Had some company this evening, few friends came over... I'm sure rumble could sense they were coming because he was quite subdued all day.. obviously saving his energy so he could be at his absolute craziest when my guests arrived :thumbup: he had us all in stitches, he's such a star, and now he's crashed out on top of the wardrobe  Yay quiet night for me, might even be able to get a game in tonight without him jumping on my keyboard or trying to eat my mouse wire.
> Did you get up to much over the weekend?


hahaha rumbles like smokey he gos mad at guests he a insane kitty nope didnt do anything intresting over the weakend  hahaha had sister round for a bit


----------



## katie200

evening all


----------



## hope

hello katie how did it go today ? x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie how did it go today ? x


yup to day went good got the house tied,sister new cage for hamster and done some xmas shopping all reddy for tomorrow with mum stuff and finely got me asda shop sorted tooo

hows today gone for you and hows your pets


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! Anyone still up?


----------



## HarrietHound dog clothing

Hey there night owls!
So this is where to hang out with all the cool cats (and dogs) in the early hours! I'm a bit of a night owl too so will be checking this chat out regularly. Here's a pic of my little Mojo, he'll probably be tucked up in bed though when I look on here. Lazy git!


----------



## katie200

HarrietHound dog clothing said:


> Hey there night owls!
> So this is where to hang out with all the cool cats (and dogs) in the early hours! I'm a bit of a night owl too so will be checking this chat out regularly. Here's a pic of my little Mojo, he'll probably be tucked up in bed though when I look on here. Lazy git!


sure is the place to come if ya a night owl im nomal on here at night so welcome lol awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww your doggie so beautiful


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLLL MY NIGHT OWLS HOW ARE YA AND YOUR PETS 

[youtube_browser]bdanv8yVsNM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

have everyone got there sleep sheep apart form meee hahahahaha :aureola:


----------



## Jonesey

Hello hello! What a cute puppy, aww. 

There was a kitten outside my front door when I got home. Half grown, starved and missing half it's tail. My daughter had already given it two bowls of food and was desperate to keep it. I probably would have given in, but I know that it's not the right time for us :cryin:, I'd be so afraid that Biscuit would hurt it, we're both work and it needs a lot of tlc at the moment. Poor little thing. Luckily a neighbour down the road has taken it in and I hope they get it to a vet ASAP. And I'm so sorry I disappointed my daughter.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello hello! What a cute puppy, aww.
> 
> There was a kitten outside my front door when I got home. Half grown, starved and missing half it's tail. My daughter had already given it two bowls of food and was desperate to keep it. I probably would have given in, but I know that it's not the right time for us :cryin:, I'd be so afraid that Biscuit would hurt it, we're both work and it needs a lot of tlc at the moment. Poor little thing. Luckily a neighbour down the road has taken it in and I hope they get it to a vet ASAP. And I'm so sorry I disappointed my daughter.


helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jonesey :thumbup:

awwww hun its just not the right time ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) im sure if you tell you daughter she will have the perfect kitty one day when it right for ypu all she will understand rome wasnt built in a day but it got there in the end like youll have a kitty when the time comes up hun glad a neighbour took the kitty im sure there take care of it (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

dont feel sad a perfect kitty will come up at the right time


----------



## katie200

evening alllll hows everyone doing


----------



## Zaros

Evening Katie old girl. I'm doing sort of alright for the time of day hows abouts yous?


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> Evening Katie old girl. I'm doing sort of alright for the time of day hows abouts yous?


evening zaros  im doing alright for me any how been a busy day and now just having a lil time on pf while the washing is doing what a lovely life i lead lol pets are well jessies fast asleep having doggie dreams and the cats are play with there newly fulled treat ball :thumbup:

hows your pets


----------



## Zaros

The Dogs are asleep. Locked in the house cos it's hunting season here and the gun toting lunatics are wandering far and wide even in the dead of night.

They're usually in their compound but because the occasional shots in the distance start them off barking I thought it better to bring them in.

After all, better to be safe than sorry, last year we were informed their barking was disturbing the hunt and if we didn't keep them quiet someone would shoot them.

Three times we've been told that over the space of one year.

Amazing isn't it.


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> The Dogs are asleep. Locked in the house cos it's hunting season here and the gun toting lunatics are wandering far and wide even in the dead of night.
> 
> They're usually in their compound but because the occasional shots in the distance start them off barking I thought it better to bring them in.
> 
> After all, better to be safe than sorry, last year we were informed their barking was disturbing the hunt and if we didn't keep them quiet someone would shoot them.
> 
> Three times we've been told that over the space of one year.
> 
> Amazing isn't it.


ooooh yes zoros better safe than sorry dont want them to get shooted at bet thats stressing for you all

we dont have shooting where i live but we do have car fires and fire works joy riders too grrrr hahaha


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening all.


evening danelle hows you and your pets tonight


----------



## Zaros

katie200 said:


> ooooh we dont have shooting where i live but we do have car fires grrrr hahaha


Oh for the want of a car fire. Preferably with the hunters trapped inside!


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> Oh for the want of a car fire. Preferably with the hunters trapped inside!


oooh zoras you dont want one the last one we had sounded like the house was gonna blow off :scared: hahaha i dont like the hunting thing either but no seting fire to there car (kidding) dont want people to say i was a bad influnce on you now : : hahahahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening danelle hows you and your pets tonight


We are all good.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> We are all good.


awww glad ya all good what you been upto


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww glad ya all good what you been upto


I've been to the dentist got a spray as I'm in pain with an enflamed gum.


----------



## Angie2011

Ellooooo! ALL!  just back from my midnight trot with the pooches!  x

How is everyone? x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Ellooooo! ALL!  just back from my midnight trot with the pooches!  x
> 
> How is everyone? x


HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE  how did your walk go


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I've been to the dentist got a spray as I'm in pain with an enflamed gum.


awww thats not good i know how that feels ((hugs)) hope it feels better soon


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE  how did your walk go


FAST!! haha! how are you hun? n the clan? xx


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> I've been to the dentist got a spray as I'm in pain with an enflamed gum.


Hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> FAST!! haha! how are you hun? n the clan? xx


hahaha awww blesss im alright and jessie fast asleep smokey wants to play bite the ipod and holly looking at a moth out the window there all good lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha awww blesss im alright and jessie fast asleep smokey wants to play bite the ipod and holly looking at a moth out the window there all good lol


BAD! BAD! Smokey!  haha! ooh and Holly after pudding  (the moth)  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> BAD! BAD! Smokey!  haha! ooh and Holly after pudding  (the moth)  xx


hahaha yea bad bad smokey he being a cutie pest lol  oooh noo well leat it wont get me hahahahaha  :aureola: whats puss doing and your doggie now lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha yea bad bad smokey he being a cutie pest lol  oooh noo well leat it wont get me hahahahaha  :aureola: whats puss doing and your doggie now lol


Haha! at least your safe from the moth!  Snobby puss has just gone up to mum's bed, Oscar is on his NEW bed! (his second one)  and for some reason Ben has just walked up to his food bin and put his paw on it to ask me for some food!  (he's not having any) haha!xx

EDIT!!! Oscar has just come for a cuddle! aww!  xx


----------



## ukdave

How's everyone here?:smile5:


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! at least your safe from the moth!  Snobby puss has just gone up to mum's bed, Oscar is on his NEW bed! (his second one)  and for some reason Ben has just walked up to his food bin and put his paw on it to ask me for some food!  (he's not having any) haha!xx
> 
> EDIT!!! Oscar has just come for a cuddle! aww!  xx


hahaha awwww blessss ben want food nowwwwww angie lol  awww bet oscar loves his new bed and a nice cuddle 

im trying to convince my sister to go back to her flat her roomie has pet mice in there and she wont go in there hahaha


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> How's everyone here?:smile5:


hello catpatrol were alright how are you and your cats


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> How's everyone here?:smile5:


Hi there! your puss is STUNNING!!


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha awwww blessss ben want food nowwwwww angie lol  awww bet oscar loves his new bed and a nice cuddle
> 
> im trying to convince my sister to go back to her flat her roomie has pet mice in there and she wont go in there hahaha


I know! cant believe he was asking for food at this time of night, lets hope snobby puss don't sh*t on this one! haha! or e-bay for him 

Haha! your poor Sis, she will have to go home sometime  xx


----------



## ukdave




----------



## ukdave

Angie2011 said:


> Hi there! your puss is STUNNING!!


Thanks. :smile5:


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I know! cant believe he was asking for food at this time of night, lets hope snobby puss don't sh*t on this one! haha! or e-bay for him
> 
> Haha! your poor Sis, she will have to go home sometime  xx


hahaha awww blesss oooh noooo not ebay for puss  hahaha well lets hope not lol

yup she been saying for the last 2 hours she gotta go get her work clothes but still has acturly left  gonna give her a push out the door in a min lol bless her like i said to her the in a cage by the phone they aint gonna eat ya


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> My Kitties are not too bad. Right now Valentino is causing a bit of trouble. :smile5:


awww glad there all alright hows your day been


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha awww blesss oooh noooo not ebay for puss  hahaha well lets hope not lol
> 
> yup she been saying for the last 2 hours she gotta go get her work clothes but still has acturly left  gonna give her a push out the door in a min lol bless her like i said to her the in a cage by the phone they aint gonna eat ya


You know what this calls for hun!!! THE BIG PAN!! hahaha! has she got fare to go home? maybe they would be better away from the phone, if you phone her and she is in on her own....you will never get an answer from her! haha! xx

OOh! did you join the PF map thingy hun? x


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> awww glad there all alright hows your day been


My day has been pretty good. :thumbup: Now val's behaving.


----------



## Angie2011

I'm off to bed guy's have a nice night!  c ya soon Miss Katie xx


----------



## Jonesey

Good night Angie. Anyone still up?


----------



## Guest

I am up, cant sleep....setting off for a show at 6!:mad2:


----------



## Jonesey

Oh I hate that - you know you've got to get up so you can't go to sleep!

It's only 9:40 here and just got the kiddos to bed 15mins ago.


----------



## babycham2002

we've got an amniotic. Sac appearing this end Eek


----------



## Jonesey

babycham2002 said:


> we've got an amniotic. Sac appearing this end Eek


Wow, really - is this your dog? Are you in the breeding forum as well and is it exciting or scary?


----------



## babycham2002

both exciting and scary. In the breeding section under mating planned. Not my dog. Tibetan terrier. Fully health tested.


----------



## Jonesey

Well then I'm off to have a look. Puppies - whheee! Are you helping then?


----------



## katie200

im back and angie there not mice that my sister roomie has the lieing toad there degus hahaha she a wasnt happy and mad me just nowww go with er to her flat so she can get her work clothes chicken hahahahaha


hi everyone else jonesey hows you and biscuit tonight


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> You know what this calls for hun!!! THE BIG PAN!! hahaha! has she got fare to go home? maybe they would be better away from the phone, if you phone her and she is in on her own....you will never get an answer from her! haha! xx
> 
> OOh! did you join the PF map thingy hun? x


whats the pf map hahaha first i heared of it lol  i ended up going with her and there not mice there degus  she was so quick getting her thing it was kinda funny mee home agan her driving scary hahaha:scared:



CatPatrol said:


> My day has been pretty good. :thumbup: Now val's behaving.


aww glad you have had a fab day



Angie2011 said:


> I'm off to bed guy's have a nice night!  c ya soon Miss Katie xx


night night angie hahaha sweet dreems


----------



## Jonesey

I haven't been posting much lately with so much going on <-started this post almost an hour ago! Been on the phone with my own sister.... gah!

Biscuit's looking for a walk now and it's raining.  And I have to check the breeding thread again - there could be puppies by now!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I haven't been posting much lately with so much going on <-started this post almost an hour ago! Been on the phone with my own sister.... gah!
> 
> Biscuit's looking for a walk now and it's raining.  And I have to check the breeding thread again - there could be puppies by now!


hahaha i havent posted too much to night went with my sister sorted her out for now got back checked this thread and the breeding one then put some tv on lol  awww bless biscuit hope the rain stops for ya


----------



## Jonesey

And I hope you get some sleep!

I had to run out last night at 10pm to help a dear friend who's going through a hard time and didn't get home till way after midnight. And I'd been hoping for a quiet night posting a bit on here and then having a good rest.

Don't know how you do it Katie, I could never keep your hours!


----------



## Jonesey

And I hope you get some sleep!

I had to run out last night at 10pm to help a dear friend who's going through a hard time and didn't get home till way after midnight. And I'd been hoping for a quiet night posting a bit on here and then having a good rest.

Don't know how you do it Katie, I could never keep your hours!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And I hope you get some sleep!
> 
> I had to run out last night at 10pm to help a dear friend who's going through a hard time and didn't get home till way after midnight. And I'd been hoping for a quiet night posting a bit on here and then having a good rest.
> 
> Don't know how you do it Katie, I could never keep your hours!


hahaha well i left im totally weid i just cant sleep if i could ide be on my pooter for ever how ever cant have things to do lol  aww hope your friend okay hun and your having a nice evening posting lol


----------



## katie200

evening all my night owl ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) how are you alll doing


----------



## Zaros

Hello and good evening Katie :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> Hello and good evening Katie :thumbup:


HELLOOOOOOO ZAROS GOOD EVENING HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR PETS :thumbup:


----------



## Zaros

We're doing okay thank you Katie. Hope you and your gang are too?

Zara is feeling a little down in the dumps at the moment because my wife's had to go away on business for a couple of days and she's missing her terribly. 
Zara is never happy when her flock has been seperated. 

Silly Dog!


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> We're doing okay thank you Katie. Hope you and your gang are too?
> 
> Zara is feeling a little down in the dumps at the moment because my wife's had to go away on business for a couple of days and she's missing her terribly.
> Zara is never happy when her flock has been seperated.
> 
> Silly Dog!


awwwww blesss her  hopeful she feel better when she back glad your all okay

i was okay but now i feel like im gonna :crying: pets are all well cats are running about and jessie asleep lol what you been upto today


----------



## Guest

Evening. Ooh I'm going to be having words with some ghosts at ordsall hall they've been playing with the furniture. I know as I'm watching th ghost cam.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening. Ooh I'm going to be having words with some ghosts at ordsall hall they've been playing with the furniture. I know as I'm watching th ghost cam.


that sounds intresting how are you


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> that sounds intresting how are you


I'm good thank you.


----------



## Zaros

katie200 said:


> awwwww blesss her  hopeful she feel better when she back glad your all okay
> 
> i was okay but now i feel like im gonna :crying: pets are all well cats are running about and jessie asleep lol what you been upto today


Why are you going to :crying: Katie? :confused1:

I've been trying to complete the rebuilding of the sóuth facing upper wall of the house before the long winter sets in. If I don't We're gonna have to shut the upstairs off altogether for 6 long months. 

So I'm racing against time and nature.


----------



## hope

hello all hows thing ? thought i would pop on for a bit see how you all are doing ? xx


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> Why are you going to :crying: Katie? :confused1:
> 
> I've been trying to complete the rebuilding of the sóuth facing upper wall of the house before the long winter sets in. If I don't We're gonna have to shut the upstairs off altogether for 6 long months.
> 
> So I'm racing against time and nature.


sounds like you had a busy day hope you get it done 6 month is a long time to shut stuff off 

zaros i dont really know i just feel like it gonna :crying: its been a weid weak or so but i really do lately been feeling a lil alone i know im silly


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello all hows thing ? thought i would pop on for a bit see how you all are doing ? xx


hello hope how are you and your kitten and pets missed ya on here


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm good thank you.


awww thats fantasic glad your all well


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hello hope how are you and your kitten and pets missed ya on here


hello katie missed you to  kittens are good thanks fast asleep the rest have just gone outside  
how have you been ? hows the pets


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie missed you to  kittens are good thanks fast asleep the rest have just gone outside
> how have you been ? hows the pets


awww glad all well my pets are good there playing and jessie asleep im a bit :crying: ill be okay have you had a good day


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!! 

Miss Katie...you are never alone with me to TORMENT you!!  xx


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awww glad all well my pets are good there playing and jessie asleep im a bit :crying: ill be okay have you had a good day


oh no whats wrong hun?

we have been digging the back garden we found a bath hosepipe chicken wire bricks lol this was all burred in the back of our garden  at the top where it was just a mound of mud that we are trying to get level with the grass .xx


----------



## hope

hello angie hows you been ?


----------



## Zaros

katie200 said:


> zaros i dont really know i just feel like it gonna :crying: its been a weid weak or so but i really do lately been feeling a lil alone i know im silly


Oh Katie, even the best people in the world can have weird weeks and feel lonely. 
It happens to me from time to time. Mind you I'm weird anyway so I don't really think I've anything to complain about.

Besides Katie how can you be truly alone? You have your pets and they look to you because you're the most important person in the world to them.

And another thing young lady I reckon you're the most popular person on PF because, for the most part, you're always bright and cheerful, never lippy and you're always the first person to greet me cheerily when I sign in first thing in a morning. :thumbup:
I also look forward to your choices of music too. Although I still think you've a long way to go before you become a Radio1 DJ.


----------



## porps

evening all, hope you're all well... 
sorry to hear you've been feeling down katie... heres a tune to cheer you up! 
DJ Yoda feat. Mr David Viner - Pussy Cat - YouTube

me n rumble are fine, he's fast asleep. I've been waking up well early this week for some reason, so we're both bloody knackered by this time of day.
I dont quite get it... If i wake up at 7am i'm struggling to keep my eyes open by 7pm, but if i wake up at midday i wont sleep till 6am the next day.


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> hello angie hows you been ?


Hi hun! i'm ok thanx  could not sleep last night! kept having nightmares! :scared: that will teach me to look in the mirror before going to bed!  haha! every time i move, the dogs are giving me evils waiting for there last walk of the night! hows you hun? x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!
> 
> Miss Katie...you are never alone with me to TORMENT you!!  xx


HELLOOOOO ANGIE 

awwwww your great how are you and the doggie and puss



hope said:


> oh no whats wrong hun?
> 
> we have been digging the back garden we found a bath hosepipe chicken wire bricks lol this was all burred in the back of our garden  at the top where it was just a mound of mud that we are trying to get level with the grass .xx


i aint sure tbh just feel like it kinda lonely i a way likely stressed out

awww sounds like you had a really bussy day hhahahaha jessie been in the garden play with bubble ball and oh my if that ball was to break i would be worried hahahaha


----------



## hope

i aint sure tbh just feel like it kinda lonely i a way likely stressed out

awww sounds like you had a really bussy day hhahahaha jessie been in the garden play with bubble ball and oh my if that ball was to break i would be worried hahahaha[/QUOTE]

do you live on your own then hun? also you have a lot to deal with at your age with your mom ect  do you ever go out to pubs or go out for the night with mate ? xx


----------



## ukdave

*Hey Katie, Hey Hope, Hey Angie!*


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOO ANGIE
> 
> awwwww your great how are you and the doggie and puss
> 
> xxx
> 
> i aint sure tbh just feel like it kinda lonely i a way likely stressed out
> 
> awww sounds like you had a really bussy day hhahahaha jessie been in the garden play with bubble ball and oh my if that ball was to break i would be worried hahahaha


Hun sorry you feel a bit  hun! HUGS!! maybe a little swing of "THE PAN" may help!!  everyone feels a little  from time to time hun! just look at your babie's faces and they will cheer you up! feel better soon hun xxx

Snobby puss is on mum's bed! and the dogs are giving me looks to kill waiting for me to take them out!


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> Oh Katie, even the best people in the world can have weird weeks and feel lonely.
> It happens to me from time to time. Mind you I'm weird anyway so I don't really think I've anything to complain about.
> 
> Besides Katie how can you be truly alone? You have your pets and they look to you because you're the most important person in the world to them.
> 
> And another thing young lady I reckon you're the most popular person on PF because, for the most part, you're always bright and cheerful, never lippy and you're always the first person to greet me cheerily when I sign in first thing in a morning. :thumbup:
> I also look forward to your choices of music too. Although I still think you've a long way to go before you become a Radio1 DJ.


i know i just feeling it to night i guess lol i think it cos i had a weid few days and just gone a bit weid as the house soooooo quiet music on i think 

hahaha oooh my music choise you listen to em  well i gonna have to sooooo up my game on the music frount then glad ya like me morning thread it fun to do in the morning lol

thanks zaro 



porps said:


> evening all, hope you're all well...
> sorry to hear you've been feeling down katie... heres a tune to cheer you up!
> DJ Yoda feat. Mr David Viner - Pussy Cat - YouTube
> 
> me n rumble are fine, he's fast asleep. I've been waking up well early this week for some reason, so we're both bloody knackered by this time of day.
> I dont quite get it... If i wake up at 7am i'm struggling to keep my eyes open by 7pm, but if i wake up at midday i wont sleep till 6am the next day.


hi porp
evening coool music  glad your both well  well its cos you haven had ya coffeee in the morning thats what keep most people up


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> *Hey Katie, Hey Hope, Hey Angie!*


Hey to you to!  how are you hun? x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hun sorry you feel a bit  hun! HUGS!! maybe a little swing of "THE PAN" may help!!  everyone feels a little  from time to time hun! just look at your babie's faces and they will cheer you up! feel better soon hun xxx
> 
> Snobby puss is on mum's bed! and the dogs are giving me looks to kill waiting for me to take them out!


yeah you right hun people do get  even me hey the cats are going loopy ooooh angie last nigh i............... found out its not mice in my sister flat 

its degus

awww blesss cute puss haha them dogs are like walkie time like now lol


----------



## hope

hello  just had a chocolate muffin yum yum


----------



## Angie2011

BRB! guys Benjie is now tapping me with his paw to go out! see you all in a bit


----------



## ukdave

Angie2011 said:


> BRB! guys Benjie is now tapping me with his paw to go out! see you all in a bit


Awww, how cute :thumbup: My kitties knock at the door with their paws when they want to come in or out.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i aint sure tbh just feel like it kinda lonely i a way likely stressed out
> 
> awww sounds like you had a really bussy day hhahahaha jessie been in the garden play with bubble ball and oh my if that ball was to break i would be worried hahahaha


do you live on your own then hun? also you have a lot to deal with at your age with your mom ect  do you ever go out to pubs or go out for the night with mate ? xx[/QUOTE]

i live with mum its just a feeling it will pass i dont really go out much and dont have mate well apart form my pooter ones so i guess i do haha went to my sister flat last night and guess what there not mice here roomie has the degus  she a chicken she wont go back to the flat so gotta let her in at 5 am when she finched work *cough* when she back from a party hahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> yeah you right hun people do get  even me hey the cats are going loopy ooooh angie last nigh i............... found out its not mice in my sister flat
> 
> its degus
> 
> BIG mice then! haha!  x
> 
> awww blesss cute puss haha them dogs are like walkie time like now lol


WALKIES time! Gurr! there both at me now! bloody dogs! 

"Ok! ok am comingggg" haha!


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> *Hey Katie, Hey Hope, Hey Angie!*


hellooooooooooooooo catpatrol hows you and your pets


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> WALKIES time! Gurr1 there both at me now! bloody dogs!
> 
> "Ok! ok am comingggg" haha!


angie quick quick get them lead it walkie time hahahaha awww blesss have a lovely walk


----------



## hope

i live with mum its just a feeling it will pass i dont really go out much and dont have mate well apart form my pooter ones so i guess i do haha went to my sister flat last night and guess what there not mice here roomie has the degus  she a chicken she wont go back to the flat so gotta let her in at 5 am when she finched work *cough* when she back from a party hahaha[/QUOTE]

bit like me ive moved towns so dont see my old mates nor does oh we just got each other and the kids 
lol has she gone to a party tonight how funny did she tell you she has got work hahaha 5am that takes the piddle 
you should have a nice glass i mean bottle of wine  does the trick for me once in a while lol x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello  just had a chocolate muffin yum yum


i got snow ball but now i want a chocolate cupcake


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i live with mum its just a feeling it will pass i dont really go out much and dont have mate well apart form my pooter ones so i guess i do haha went to my sister flat last night and guess what there not mice here roomie has the degus  she a chicken she wont go back to the flat so gotta let her in at 5 am when she finched work *cough* when she back from a party hahaha


bit like me ive moved towns so dont see my old mates nor does oh we just got each other and the kids 
lol has she gone to a party tonight how funny did she tell you she has got work hahaha 5am that takes the piddle 
you should have a nice glass i mean bottle of wine  does the trick for me once in a while lol x[/QUOTE]

hahahaha now hope i might just take that up i only have me can of shandy and mums brandy in the house lol oooh yea she said i got to work till 5 am let me in when i knock how ever her phone so loud when her friend said to her on it be reddy for my party it was hard to miss lol


----------



## hope

you have just reminded me to order some  thanks katie


----------



## hope

brandy should do the trick  i would lol tomorrow our daughter is staying at her nans the night so we will just have the youngest here might have a bottle then  as she sleeps from 8 untill the morning but she does wake for a bottle at 11 but oh will feed her x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> you have just reminded me to order some  thanks katie


hahahaha anytime hope  lol  i gotta get some cupcakes tomorrow now  lol today something i order came and it fitted though the letter box i was thinking this cant be right cos i know it was much bigger they only sent me the wrong thing so spent some time sorting it out lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> brandy should do the trick  i would lol tomorrow our daughter is staying at her nans the night so we will just have the youngest here might have a bottle then  as she sleeps from 8 untill the morning but she does wake for a bottle at 11 but oh will feed her x


hahahaha oooh yeah it might do the trick its nearly the weak end :thumbup: tomorrow get so alchool chocolae and a nice film : awww bet she loves going to her nans i used to when i was lil my nan used to have biscuit tin and let me go down the big slide lol


----------



## hope

i used to stay at my nans the weekend and get spoilt by her lol i miss being a kid lol 
it sooo quiet in our house as everyone apart from me and oh are asleep


----------



## Angie2011

I'M BACK!! 

OMG! i cant stop laughing!i nearly peed my pants, well i think i did just a little!!   x

Wot i missed????


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i used to stay at my nans the weekend and get spoilt by her lol i miss being a kid lol
> it sooo quiet in our house as everyone apart from me and oh are asleep


yea i miss my nan and being a kid agan my nan was really cool even when the school called her and she know i just need to go home she take me no questions but when i used to love staying there it was like a lil holiday lol its quiet here only meeee up mum gos to bed a 9 so me and pooter only lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I'M BACK!!
> 
> OMG! i cant stop laughing!i nearly peed my pants, well i think i did just a little!!   x
> 
> Wot i missed????


welcome back angie you having a funny moment lol

not much did you read what i said about my sister unwanted house guest there not pet mice the degus  how ya walk go


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> i used to stay at my Nan's the weekend and get spoilt by her lol i miss being a kid lol
> it sooo quiet in our house as everyone apart from me and oh are asleep


Aww! i used to love staying at my Nan's.....i remember one time (she always had chock's) there was about 5 of us staying, and we sneaked into the kitchen on our hand's and knees to pinch a chocky! (we had to creep past her as she was sitting in her chair) well...we ALL nicked one and shoved them in our gobs....only to find out that they where liquores and MOULDY!! they where soooo gross! hahaha! Nan said at breakfast "Did you enjoy your chockys" 
we had been trying for weeks haha!


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! i used to love staying at my Nan's.....i remember one time (she always had chock's) there was about 5 of us staying, and we sneaked into the kitchen on our hand's and knees to pinch a chocky! (we had to creep past her as she was sitting in her chair) well...we ALL nicked one and shoved them in our gobs....only to find out that they where liquores and MOULDY!! they where soooo gross! hahaha! Nan said at breakfast "Did you enjoy your chockys"
> we had been trying for weeks haha!


lol bless ya .how was your walk ? carnt belive you went out this late  to dark for me lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> yea i miss my nan and being a kid agan my nan was really cool even when the school called her and she know i just need to go home she take me no questions but when i used to love staying there it was like a lil holiday lol its quiet here only meeee up mum gos to bed a 9 so me and pooter only lol


2 have just come in and i have now got a face full of hair as bear loves to rub his face up against yours lol 
and now you got to wait up lol you should text your sister and say hows work going


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> welcome back angie you having a funny moment lol
> 
> Funny's not the word!  my side's are hurting! my niece came with me on the walk! i had Ben and she had Oz......well while i am trying to pick Ben's poop up! Oz did one right in front of my niece! SHE DIDN'T SEE IT!!! welllllll....skid! skid! skid! wobble! wobble! wobble! AND with her arm's flapping around....YEP!! skids right in it! hahahaha! (and she's not a small girl) we where laughing that loud...the neighbor peeked through there blinds!! OMG!!! sooooo funny, i couldn't breath! haha!
> 
> not much did you read what i said about my sister unwanted house guest there not pet mice the degus  how ya walk go


YEP! BIG MICE!! haha! x


----------



## ukdave

I'm Back!
Lol, the cat was annoying me and demanding attention...

He's a sook :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! i used to love staying at my Nan's.....i remember one time (she always had chock's) there was about 5 of us staying, and we sneaked into the kitchen on our hand's and knees to pinch a chocky! (we had to creep past her as she was sitting in her chair) well...we ALL nicked one and shoved them in our gobs....only to find out that they where liquores and MOULDY!! they where soooo gross! hahaha! Nan said at breakfast "Did you enjoy your chockys"
> we had been trying for weeks haha!


hahahaha ooh my lol well my nan used to have a biscut tin : but once i was really wanting a drink and she had a no drinks after being tucked up in bed rule how ever my grandad sneaked me a drink and then had to sneak it out and back in to the kitchen lol it was always fun they also had a bird named joe and he would say

<katie come to see ya > hahahaha:thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol bless ya .how was your walk ? carnt belive you went out this late  to dark for me lol


My walk was HYSTERICAL! i only went down our road hun! it's a quit street...most of the time! x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> 2 have just come in and i have now got a face full of hair as bear loves to rub his face up against yours lol
> and now you got to wait up lol you should text your sister and say hows work going


hahahaha oooh she thinks she really good at lieing to me she evern put her work clothes on with the big bag she took with her hahahaha i texed her bring me home some cupcake she works near asda how ever she will likely come home with out them cos she at a party

awww bless smokey do that too lol


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> Awww, how cute :thumbup: My kitties knock at the door with their paws when they want to come in or out.


Aww! bless! Benjie gets up to a LOT more than this! he is a right character, he's like a little clown!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> YEP! BIG MICE!! haha! x


hahahaha yep   how was your walk


----------



## hope

CatPatrol said:


> I'm Back!
> Lol, the cat was annoying me and demanding attention...
> 
> He's a sook :thumbup:


2 of ours just come in and the one loves to rub his face on yours and it gets covered in furr lol


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> I'm Back!
> Lol, the cat was annoying me and demanding attention...
> 
> He's a sook :thumbup:


welcome back


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahaha oooh she thinks she really good at lieing to me she evern put her work clothes on with the big bag she took with her hahahaha i texed her bring me home some cupcake she works near asda how ever she will likely come home with out them cos she at a party
> 
> awww bless smokey do that too lol


lol mabe they have cakes at the part she will bring you one bk hahahah you need to think of a payback for keeping you up so late


----------



## ukdave

hope said:


> 2 of ours just come in and the one loves to rub his face on yours and it gets covered in furr lol


I know. My cats love being rubbed under the chin. :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> I'm Back!
> Lol, the cat was annoying me and demanding attention...
> 
> He's a sook :thumbup:


He's GORG! 
If we ask Snobby puss for a kiss, he head buts you!  x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol mabe they have cakes at the part she will bring you one bk hahahah you need to think of a payback for keeping you up so late


hahahaha sure do she a pest she has her own flat and she chicken to go in it cos the degus  so it wait up or she sleep on the door step hahahaha


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]xH1kHjNHTiA[/youtube_browser] smokey and jessie hahahahahaha:thumbup:


----------



## hope

lovely vid katie  i love them sweets  give them to me lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> [youtube_browser]xH1kHjNHTiA[/youtube_browser] smokey and jessie hahahahahaha:thumbup:


Hello Jessie! "giz a kiss" Aww! bless! :thumbup: x


----------



## Angie2011

Dont be daft mum...there's nothing in my mouth!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lovely vid katie  i love them sweets  give them to me lol


haha yeah the cat love that dog he great her like that ever day lol oooooh the flying sourses  mmmmm they are nice but i have way too many of them ill share 



Angie2011 said:


> Hello Jessie! "giz a kiss" Aww! bless! :thumbup: x


hahaha yeah that what there like every day lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Dont be daft mum...there's nothing in my mouth!


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww just tooooo cute angie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> haha yeah the cat love that dog he great her like that ever day lol oooooh the flying sourses  mmmmm they are nice but i have way too many of them ill share
> 
> OOH!! not seen those sweets for ages!! i'll just pop you my addy!  x
> 
> hahaha yeah that what there like every day lol


So cute! xx


----------



## hope

they are my childhood fav's when i shop i always buy goodies for the kid and my oh and always forget me lol so ive just added them to next weeks shopping list on me online shop 3 for a £1 :thumbup:

angie i love them chocolates aswell lol


----------



## ukdave

Angie2011 said:


> He's GORG!
> If we ask Snobby puss for a kiss, he head buts you!  x


Really? My little Val craves it so much. If you go outside he follows you, If you're writing something on a piece of paper he sits on it. :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> So cute! xx


hahah yea there are cute together  your doggie are well cute :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

Mum i just found these! just over there! honest!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> they are my childhood fav's when i shop i always buy goodies for the kid and my oh and always forget me lol so ive just added them to next weeks shopping list on me online shop 3 for a £1 :thumbup:
> 
> angie i love them chocolates aswell lol


hahahaha well my dad gets me them from his work there like 300 in a box  hahaha coool yea there where one of my fav sweets with the lolly dummys i cant seem to get any more hahaha


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Mum i just found these! just over there! honest!


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he like i can get my own snack hahaha sooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> they are my childhood fav's when i shop i always buy goodies for the kid and my oh and always forget me lol so ive just added them to next weeks shopping list on me online shop 3 for a £1 :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> 
> angie i love them chocolates aswell lol


They have just opened an old fashioned sweet shop in our Village!! i am working my way through there stock! :thumbup: x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> They have just opened an old fashioned sweet shop in our Village!! i am working my way through there stock! :thumbup: x


hahahaha now thats cool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hope

i look at retro sweets online you can buy bulk :thumbup:

our cat bear grabs crisps out the packet and eats them also if you are eating food he trys to grab it with his paw off you he is the only one out the lot that does this


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> Really? My little Val craves it so much. If you go outside he follows you, If you're writing something on a piece of paper he sits on it. :thumbup:


Haha! they are so funny sometimes, i love it when there own little personality's show through!  x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he like i can get my own snack hahaha sooooooooooooooo cute


Haha! i am just glad they where empty, he keeps rummaging through my nieces bag to see what he can steal! haha! little sod  xx


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> i look at retro sweets online you can buy bulk :thumbup:
> 
> Ooh! do they taste the same as you remember them? might have a look, what do i put in to find them hun?
> 
> our cat bear grabs crisps out the packet and eats them also if you are eating food he trys to grab it with his paw off you he is the only one out the lot that does this


Haha! you will have to video him doing it, and share it with us! :thumbup: x


----------



## hope

think im going to have to hit the sack lol (go to bed)  got more gardening to do tomorrow :thumbup: hope its a nice day again night all xx


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> think im going to have to hit the sack lol (go to bed)  got more gardening to do tomorrow :thumbup: hope its a nice day again night all xx


Night night hun! sweet dreams!  x


----------



## ukdave

good night hope!


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! i am just glad they where empty, he keeps rummaging through my nieces bag to see what he can steal! haha! little sod  xx


hahaha yea blesss mee back got talking to mum for a mobless he so cute love that pic


----------



## katie200

night night hope sweet dreems


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha yea blesss mee back got talking to mum for a mobless he so cute love that pic


I'm back to! i've just been reading another thread! Newfiesmum did you see it? poor poor Joshua has passed away!  he was so young!  i'm in shock, god knows how she must be feeling!  its so sad!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I'm back to! i've just been reading another thread! Newfiesmum did you see it? poor poor Joshua has passed away!  he was so young!  i'm in shock, god knows how she must be feeling!  its so sad!  x


i havent seen it is it in rainbow bridge ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) its really sad  when time snatched away too soon


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> i havent seen it is it in rainbow bridge ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) its really sad  when time snatched away too soon


Yer hun it is!  poor boy.

Am off to bed now hun! talk soon night night xxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Yer hun it is!  poor boy.
> 
> Am off to bed now hun! talk son night night xxx


yeah it is just read it sad

night night angie (((((((hugs))))))) take care talk to you soon


----------



## Jonesey

Oh, how sad.  I'll go see the thread.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh, how sad.  I'll go see the thread.


hellooo jonesey 
how atr you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Good good. I'm noticing that now Biscuit's furs are growing longer again she's starting to get some matts again too.  I've been brushing and brushing - yet I missed them till she got into a mess of burrs yesterday! So we'll be off to the groomers again - even though I've managed to get most out myself. It's a game brushing Biscuit, sometimes she loves it and sometimes she hates it.

We're just off for our night walk so hopefully I'm not too tired when we get back and can check in.

Poor Newfiesmum, I feel so bad for her.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Good good. I'm noticing that now Biscuit's furs are growing longer again she's starting to get some matts again too.  I've been brushing and brushing - yet I missed them till she got into a mess of burrs yesterday! So we'll be off to the groomers again - even though I've managed to get most out myself. It's a game brushing Biscuit, sometimes she loves it and sometimes she hates it.
> 
> We're just off for our night walk so hopefully I'm not too tired when we get back and can check in.
> 
> Poor Newfiesmum, I feel so bad for her.


hahaha awww bless biscuit i know what ya mean about bushing being a game jessie gos mad when you brush her lol hopoe you have a nice walk and biscuit enjoy her trip to the groomers 

yeah it sad i feel for her too its hard to lose a furrry friend


----------



## hope

hello katie  did you manage to stay up until 5   hows your day been?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie  did you manage to stay up until 5   hows your day been?


helloooo hope you still up hahaha  sister came home still saying she been to work then why was she in her best top and hight heals hahaha i was like ooh you changed since you left the house :aureola: its been okay had my little sister showing off her tatoo i must have see it now 100 time and pets are all alright apart from jessie have a lil fall but she fine now dogs

hows your day been hows your pets


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloooo hope you still up hahaha  sister came home still saying she been to work then why was she in her best top and hight heals hahaha i was like ooh you changed since you left the house :aureola: its been okay had my little sister showing off her tatoo i must have see it now 100 time and pets are all alright apart from jessie have a lil fall but she fine now dogs
> 
> hows your day been hows your pets


lol whats she like a hope you have thought of an iou for her  cool what tattoo has she got? i love tattoo's once you have one you have more lol 
oh no how did she fall ?

animals are great they have all gone out now apart from the dogs and kittens  been doing the garden again today lol but its been a lovely day again


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol whats she like a hope you have thought of an iou for her  cool what tattoo has she got? i love tattoo's once you have one you have more lol
> oh no how did she fall ?
> 
> animals are great they have all gone out now apart from the dogs and kittens  been doing the garden again today lol but its been a lovely day again


hahahaha oooh ill have to lol i said to her at leat if ya gonna lie lie properly lol it this it like a flower patten and she do want more  hahaha

aww lil jessies when she was a pup went kinda lame and couldnt walk got her back to walking but now sometime she kinda trips her self up and fall she a lil special loopy dog lol

hahaha aww glad there all well and it been so warm today nice day for gardening though


----------



## hope

wow that tattoo is ace must of hurt there 

i thought you would have been in bed by now lol did you get any sleep hahaha x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> wow that tattoo is ace must of hurt there
> 
> i thought you would have been in bed by now lol did you get any sleep hahaha x


hahaha ooh yeah im sure it hurt lol but she thinks it ace 

nope she came in a 5 and jessie was up at 5:30 then got into a movie till morning and desided to tidy my room and get some stuff done then been on and off here seen my other sister and her tattoo and now having me pooter time  i dont sleep well lol :

im mostly about also mum had her meds today so had to be up anyway


----------



## Jonesey

WOW, that's quite a flower pattern!

How's your Mum doing Katie?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> WOW, that's quite a flower pattern!
> 
> How's your Mum doing Katie?


hi jonesey 
how you and biscuit doing 

hahaha ooh yeah it is she dont to things by halfs that girl lol

mum wasnt too well today as she had her injection but she getting there she so much better then she was :thumbup:

what your day been like


----------



## Jonesey

Oh that's nice to hear, glad she's doing better. 

The day's been hectic (as usual!). My OH has a seminar in Toronto tomorrow, the plan was that he would drive in for it and I'd come in on the train in the afternoon, do some shopping and then we'd go out for dinner. My birthday was this week and his is next week so we were going to have a mutual celebration. Our daughter would be the babysitter for our son and get everyone dinner (that I'd pre-make). BUT then she was invited to a birthday party/sleepover for a girl that she's known (not really friends) since kindergarten for tomorrow night. She would have begged off, but this girl is not popular at all (won't go into all the myriad of reasons) and every other girl she invited is not coming. My daughter can't bring herself to do it too and I'm right behind her on that one.

We're trying to figure out how to still go, I'm going to call my parents, but I don't like asking them - my Mum looks after my sister's kids all week and they're both toddlers, she has some health issues and is exhausted by the weekend. My father actually came out last week and babysat, but it wore him out too (he's 85). Honestly we almost never get out together and now it's two weeks in a row.

Anyway - aren't ya sorry you asked now???? lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh that's nice to hear, glad she's doing better.
> 
> The day's been hectic (as usual!). My OH has a seminar in Toronto tomorrow, the plan was that he would drive in for it and I'd come in on the train in the afternoon, do some shopping and then we'd go out for dinner. My birthday was this week and his is next week so we were going to have a mutual celebration. Our daughter would be the babysitter for our son and get everyone dinner (that I'd pre-make). BUT then she was invited to a birthday party/sleepover for a girl that she's known (not really friends) since kindergarten for tomorrow night. She would have begged off, but this girl is not popular at all (won't go into all the myriad of reasons) and every other girl she invited is not coming. My daughter can't bring herself to do it too and I'm right behind her on that one.
> 
> We're trying to figure out how to still go, I'm going to call my parents, but I don't like asking them - my Mum looks after my sister's kids all week and they're both toddlers, she has some health issues and is exhausted by the weekend. My father actually came out last week and babysat, but it wore him out too (he's 85). Honestly we almost never get out together and now it's two weeks in a row.
> 
> Anyway - aren't ya sorry you asked now???? lol


hi jonesey

happy birthay :thumbup: for when your was lol

ooh thats nice of your daughter to go if the girl hasnt many friends would they take both your kids  i hope you find a way of going hun sounds like you having a super busy weakl lol

hows biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hi jonesey
> 
> happy birthay :thumbup: for when your was lol
> 
> ooh thats nice of your daughter to go if the girl hasnt many friends would they take both your kids  i hope you find a way of going hun sounds like you having a super busy weakl lol
> 
> hows biscuit


I shouldn't have done all that whinging!  I could easily find someone to look after our son - the thing is that my MIL lives with us and is 85 and can't be left alone at night. So it wouldn't matter if he went to the party or to a friends' house, the babysitting is also seniorsitting IYKWIM.

At any rate as I said I shouldn't have been whinging away - my Mum is going to come over for 6 and my daughter's going to go to the party at 6pm (she was supposed to be there at 4, but already told the girl she might be late). And our son is happy that he'll get to spend some one on one time with his Granny as it doesn't happen too often. So it's a winwin! Yay! I hardly ever get to go shopping on my own (damn kids  ) and haven't been to Toronto in quite a while - we're going to hit a cute little bar/restaurant that has an appetizer special and we'll be home before 10pm so my Mum isn't too tired out. I'm all excited again!


----------



## Jonesey

And thanks for the birthday wishes! Honestly I kept forgetting that it was my birthday (and that I'm now 45 :scared: ) You don't really look forward to them when you get to my age. I think that changes after say 75 when you get excited again that you're still here for another one! 

Biscuit is good. I've been keeping her on lead most of the time we walk unless we're in the football field behind my daughter's school as no trees = no squirrels so she doesn't have much to chase. When she heads for the small woods/ravine I first start walking and then running if she doesn't come in the other direction and she doesn't go far before coming to find me. I read on a UK gundog site that I need to be unpredictable to get her to keep an eye on me (so I don't get away) and it really does work. I wish there were more places to let her go - we are so limited here. We're signed up for clicker training (something I've wanted to do) for mid October and I'm still waiting to hear back from the behaviourist - she had a bad emergency with one of her dogs and so it's taking a bit longer. Thanks for asking! I seem to be a little too wordy tonight!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I shouldn't have done all that whinging!  I could easily find someone to look after our son - the thing is that my MIL lives with us and is 85 and can't be left alone at night. So it wouldn't matter if he went to the party or to a friends' house, the babysitting is also seniorsitting IYKWIM.
> 
> At any rate as I said I shouldn't have been whinging away - my Mum is going to come over for 6 and my daughter's going to go to the party at 6pm (she was supposed to be there at 4, but already told the girl she might be late). And our son is happy that he'll get to spend some one on one time with his Granny as it doesn't happen too often. So it's a winwin! Yay! I hardly ever get to go shopping on my own (damn kids  ) and haven't been to Toronto in quite a while - we're going to hit a cute little bar/restaurant that has an appetizer special and we'll be home before 10pm so my Mum isn't too tired out. I'm all excited again!


hi jonesey
yayayayaya its all sorted bet your exited :thumbup: hey you wasnt whinging away its stressful when everything happens at once and there thing to sort out hope you have fun shopping  

my lil sister finly gone to bed she been singing your so vain at me for a few hours now cos i scared her ex away tonight he was off hes face and wouldnt let her go out with him  hahahahaha

i just got a text from my other sister she cant sleep with the degus in her flat lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And thanks for the birthday wishes! Honestly I kept forgetting that it was my birthday (and that I'm now 45 :scared: ) You don't really look forward to them when you get to my age. I think that changes after say 75 when you get excited again that you're still here for another one!
> 
> Biscuit is good. I've been keeping her on lead most of the time we walk unless we're in the football field behind my daughter's school as no trees = no squirrels so she doesn't have much to chase. When she heads for the small woods/ravine I first start walking and then running if she doesn't come in the other direction and she doesn't go far before coming to find me. I read on a UK gundog site that I need to be unpredictable to get her to keep an eye on me (so I don't get away) and it really does work. I wish there were more places to let her go - we are so limited here. We're signed up for clicker training (something I've wanted to do) for mid October and I'm still waiting to hear back from the behaviourist - she had a bad emergency with one of her dogs and so it's taking a bit longer. Thanks for asking! I seem to be a little too wordy tonight!


hahaha i know what ya mean i dont look forword to birthday as my dad get big thigs with my age all over it :scared: hahahaha but happy birthday :thumbup:

awwww hope the training starts agan soon glad biscuit doing well yeah it do kinda work like with the lab we had befor jessie if she rain off we ran the other way she come with up lol strange aint they lol hope clecker training go well too heared it ment to be good


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahaha i know what ya mean i dont look forword to birthday as my dad get big thigs with my age all over it :scared: hahahaha but happy birthday :thumbup:
> 
> awwww hope the training starts agan soon glad biscuit doing well yeah it do kinda work like with the lab we had befor jessie if she rain off we ran the other way she come with up lol strange aint they lol hope clecker training go well too heared it ment to be good


I hope the training goes well too. I've talked with the woman who runs it - certified behaviourist and Biscuit had her puppy training there - she was saying how we need to keep her mentally stimulated and I think that's easy to forget. I hope this helps Biscuit.

And you are SO YOUNG! Don't get me started - I'll go on and on about all the things you should be doing for yourself right now! <- as I have before  Twenty years from now it'll be an entirely different world for you and I just hope you'll look back and be happy and happy with your life while I'm in my rocker.


----------



## Jonesey

What is a degus again? It sounds like a lizard.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I hope the training goes well too. I've talked with the woman who runs it - certified behaviourist and Biscuit had her puppy training there - she was saying how we need to keep her mentally stimulated and I think that's easy to forget. I hope this helps Biscuit.
> 
> And you are SO YOUNG! Don't get me started - I'll go on and on about all the things you should be doing for yourself right now! <- as I have before  Twenty years from now it'll be an entirely different world for you and I just hope you'll look back and be happy and happy with your life while I'm in my rocker.


hahaha awww i hope it all gos well with biscuit and her training yeah its easy to forget ya need to keep them stemlated sometime but im sure shes will do well on her training youll have to let me know how it gose 

hahaha i just dont like it when its my birthdays more a christmasss girl lol :thumbup: like it cos its for everyone and every year there always that feeling of hope for a nicer year lol



Jonesey said:


> What is a degus again? It sounds like a lizard.


a degus is like this 
Degus - Something new to play with - YouTube


----------



## hope

helloooooo hows tricks  im well ive had a lot of wine tonight  as our oldert daughter is at her nans she was ment to go friday but went today instead our lil one is fast asleep in bed 
hows you lot ? xx


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooooooo hope glad all well with ya im am alright had a day of no pf over worked the laptop:mad2: hahahaha  pets are all well too watch x factor and gonna watch dr who in a bit do you watch either of them weakend tv borning no soaps  lol


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to keep busy.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm trying to keep busy.


what up danielle hun


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> what up danielle hun


Not long til I go in for the laparoscopy.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> I'm trying to keep busy.


whats up ?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Not long til I go in for the laparoscopy.


awww hun good luck with it be thinging of ya (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hellooooooooooooo hope glad all well with ya im am alright had a day of no pf over worked the laptop:mad2: hahahaha  pets are all well too watch x factor and gonna watch dr who in a bit do you watch either of them weakend tv borning no soaps  lol


hello im watching xtra factor as i missed the first 2  it is boring with out the soaps on  just keep dwelling on the fact that i want to rescue sooooo many animals i can but we are just sorting the garden out at the mo an could be getting some duck off the people we brought the ducks off  will post you a picture ff them


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> whats up ?


Though I've managed to read up on GA today still worrying going to try and persuade mum talking to the doctor is a good idea.


----------



## hope

these are the ducks might get some when the garden is finished


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello im watching xtra factor as i missed the first 2  it is boring with out the soaps on  just keep dwelling on the fact that i want to rescue sooooo many animals i can but we are just sorting the garden out at the mo an could be getting some duck off the people we brought the ducks off  will post you a picture ff them


awwwwwww ducks must seee pics of them cute lol yea its borning with no soaps but x facter was alright wonder who will get though lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> View attachment 74997
> 
> 
> these are the ducks might get some when the garden is finished


awwwwwwwww cute ducks


----------



## Guest

Last post meant to say managed not to read up on GA. Dylan distracted me.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Though I've managed to read up on GA today still worrying going to try and persuade mum talking to the doctor is a good idea.


honestly love you have got nothing to worrie about 3 weeks ago i had a missed miscarage that means i had a dead baby inside me and had no signs that baby was dead i was put to sleep and i was scared shite less but it was not that bad honestly i wouldent lie to you .


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awwwwwww ducks must seee pics of them cute lol yea its borning with no soaps but x facter was alright wonder who will get though lol


yeah xfactor is great one of our cats keeps growling at the kittens but yet he is sat right next to them lol soon he will get used to them


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> honestly love you have got nothing to worrie about 3 weeks ago i had a missed miscarage that means i had a dead baby inside me and had no signs that baby was dead i was put to sleep and i was scared shite less but it was not that bad honestly i wouldent lie to you .


That meant to say managed not to read up on GA. I know you wouldn't lie to me but the hospital would.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> That meant to say managed not to read up on GA. I know you wouldn't lie to me but the hospital would.


i personally think they would not lie to you if you are scared you need to think of you health and this can pin point what the underling problem is try not to think of the bad thing but that its going to help you get better


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> i personally think they would not lie to you if you are scared you need to think of you health and this can pin point what the underling problem is try not to think of the bad thing but that its going to help you get better


They would lie to me and they have done more than once now I think.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah xfactor is great one of our cats keeps growling at the kittens but yet he is sat right next to them lol soon he will get used to them


hahahaha awww bless they will get used to eachother fluffy a cat i had used to be like that with snoopy but then when he though noone was looking he curled up together lol:yea x facter alright lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahaha awww bless they will get used to eachother fluffy a cat i had used to be like that with snoopy but then when he though noone was looking he curled up together lol:yea x facter alright lol


i made 2 threads today one about me dogs with pics called rottie attack and on the second page there is more and also did the kittens called my kittens in cat chat 
yes loving the xfactor


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> They would lie to me and they have done more than once now I think.


what did they lie to you about? you can complane have you done so ?


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> what did they lie to you about? you can complane have you done so ?


First they said my GP sent me for the ECG no she didn't last time I was in they said they kept my notes up to date no they didn't. No point complaining they brush complaints under the carpet.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i made 2 threads today one about me dogs with pics called rottie attack and on the second page there is more and also did the kittens called my kittens in cat chat
> yes loving the xfactor


ooooh will have to go look i dont often wonder in cat chat but will go look lol  yup me too have you got any favs singing people on there so far


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> First they said my GP sent me for the ECG no she didn't last time I was in they said they kept my notes up to date no they didn't. No point complaining they brush complaints under the carpet.


the only thing i could say is go private but then it would cost you


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> the only thing i could say is go private but then it would cost you


Not sure I could afford that or I would.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Not sure I could afford that or I would.


you could phone somewhere and ask how much it would cost .always keep at the front of your mind your health  is most important


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> you could phone somewhere and ask how much it would cost .always keep at the front of your mind your health  is most important


Can't do anything til after the laparoscopy. Better edit my sig iPad again changed keiko's name to something different.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Can't do anything til after the laparoscopy. Better edit my sig iPad again changed keiko's name to something different.


how come?........................


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> how come?........................


Laparoscopy is already booked want to get that done first and see if it shows the problem.


----------



## katie200

meeee back what i miss is you all still here:thumbup:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> meeee back what i miss is you all still here:thumbup:


yeah we still here lol not missed much realy lol i need to raid the cubards for some chocolate lol


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!!  x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah we still here lol not missed much realy lol i need to raid the cubards for some chocolate lol


meeee tooo hope however i think my sister will have ate it all just like my hot chocolate all gone lol



Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!!  x


HELLOOOOOOOO ANGIE HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR DOGGIES AND PUSS


----------



## raggie doll

what is going on here tonight its dead, today actually has been quite quiet!:confused1:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> what is going on here tonight its dead, today actually has been quite quiet!:confused1:


hellooooo raggie doll its is quiet but im still about maybe there all hideing lol :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> meeee tooo hope however i think my sister will have ate it all just like my hot chocolate all gone lol
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOO ANGIE HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR DOGGIES AND PUSS


Hiya Miss Katie!  Snobby puss is on mum's bed  Ben's on his bed, and Oz is by my feet sulking haha! because i went out and left him (poor boy)

How are you n yours 2night hun?

Hiya hope! 

Hiya raggie doll!


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Hiya Miss Katie!  Snobby puss is on mum's bed  Ben's on his bed, and Oz is by my feet sulking haha! because i went out and left him (poor boy)
> 
> How are you n yours 2night hun?
> 
> Hiya hope!
> 
> Hiya raggie doll!


hiya angie2011 so we are all the insomniacs lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hiya Miss Katie!  Snobby puss is on mum's bed  Ben's on his bed, and Oz is by my feet sulking haha! because i went out and left him (poor boy)
> 
> How are you n yours 2night hun?
> 
> Hiya hope!
> 
> Hiya raggie doll!


hi angie  awww cute and how did you leave oz out side hahahahaha

im alright pets are really well jessie asleep and smokey now atticking my wind chine lol


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hiya angie2011 so we are all the insomniacs lol


I guess so!  just had a peak at your little puss, he/she looks very cheeky and very sweet  x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> I guess so!  just had a peak at your little puss, he/she looks very cheeky and very sweet  x


hahaha which one i have 5 lol!


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hi angie  awww cute and how did you leave oz out side hahahahaha
> 
> Haha! NOOOO! i went out today to a bbq  well it was more to take mum up to my nieces new house, mum's never seen it (even though she has been in it a year)  so i had our neighbor coming in to the pooches just to keep an eye on them for me!  but Oz is sticking to me like glue at the mo!  xx
> 
> im alright pets are really well jessie asleep and smokey now atticking my wind chine lol


Glad your ok hun! BAD KITTY'S got a new toy haha! xxx


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hahaha which one i have 5 lol!


Oops!  i could only see a cute black n white one in your pick's hun! x


----------



## hope

hello peeps just made a tostie in me tostie maker for the first time and we have had it a week lol 
oh things hes going to get jiggy tonight lol but all i can think of is zzzzz sleep lol


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Oops!  i could only see a cute black n white one in your pick's hun! x


aaaaaah dexter he is very cheeky lol! in my albums i have more dexter is part ragdoll part i have no clue lol i have a full rag doll one bengal cross and half rag doll and half russian blue they are all crazy monsters lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Glad your ok hun! BAD KITTY'S got a new toy haha! xxx


ahhhh i seeee they mist ya hahaha blesss and yup he beinf a monster hahahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> hello peeps just made a tostie in me tostie maker for the first time and we have had it a week lol
> oh things hes going to get jiggy tonight lol but all i can think of is zzzzz sleep lol


They are scrummy! i am now slobbering on my lappy! haha!

Haha! make him a tostie n tell him that's the only HOT stuff he's going to get 2night! :thumbup:  x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello peeps just made a tostie in me tostie maker for the first time and we have had it a week lol
> oh things hes going to get jiggy tonight lol but all i can think of is zzzzz sleep lol


helloo hope oooh how did the tostie go hahaha


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloo hope oooh how did the tostie go hahaha


it was scrummy went down a treat lol i forgot how nice they were as the last time i had one was when i was 16 lol


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> They are scrummy! i am now slobbering on my lappy! haha!
> 
> Haha! make him a tostie n tell him that's the only HOT stuff he's going to get 2night! :thumbup:  x


lol ooo i dont know angie i think im up for a bit of the rougth and tumble lol it the wine ... i blame the wine


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> aaaaaah dexter he is very cheeky lol! in my albums i have more dexter is part ragdoll part i have no clue lol i have a full rag doll one bengal cross and half rag doll and half russian blue they are all crazy monsters lol


WOW! they sound scrummy!  off to have another look!

We only have one Snobby puss, he was pure white when he was a kitten with blue eye's (thats why we called him Casper) but now he has a chocolate coloured face, feet, tail and the rest of him is like a sandy color,he's fab n nearly 15 xx


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> WOW! they sound scrummy!  off to have another look!
> 
> We only have one Snobby puss, he was pure white when he was a kitten with blue eye's (thats why we called him Casper) but now he has a chocolate coloured face, feet, tail and the rest of him is like a sandy color,he's fab n nearly 15 xx


yeh my latest addition kami is ragdoll full and her colours keep changing and she has beautiful blue eyes but her coat hasn't developed yet so awaiting for the fluff ball to appear lol


----------



## raggie doll

ok some freak just went past my house blowing on a trumpet, all 5 cats are now upset..........feel like kicking some arse lol! :mad2:

Time for a glass of wine!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> it was scrummy went down a treat lol i forgot how nice they were as the last time i had one was when i was 16 lol


hahaha coooool bet it was nice i do tostie in the gril the looooooooooong way hahahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol ooo i dont know angie i think im up for a bit of the rougth and tumble lol it the wine ... i blame the wine


Hahaha! bugger off!!! the wine,  it's that warm tostie that's gotcha going! hahaha! (kidding) well......maybe the wine has helped  x


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> ok some freak just went past my house blowing on a trumpet, all 5 cats are now upset..........feel like kicking some arse lol! :mad2:
> 
> Time for a glass of wine!


awww bless kick there ass  wont be doing it agan then lol

hahaha oooh noo well lest he did joy ride a car fast with music up and set fire too it by your house hahaha that happen the other night near me agan :mad2:


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> ok some freak just went past my house blowing on a trumpet, all 5 cats are now upset..........feel like kicking some arse lol! :mad2:
> 
> Time for a glass of wine!


a bloody trumpet at this time of night  i would of stuck it where the sun dont shine lol


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! bugger off!!! the wine,  it's that warm tostie that's gotcha going! hahaha! (kidding) well......maybe the wine has helped  x


angie i am not kidding you its the wine lol


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! bugger off!!! the wine,  it's that warm tostie that's gotcha going! hahaha! (kidding) well......maybe the wine has helped  x


Angie2011 your casper is gorgeous how many dogs do you have?


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahaha coooool bet it was nice i do tostie in the gril the looooooooooong way hahahahaha


morrisons have got some in at the mo for £10 was a bargin thats why we got one and oh got this bottle top that keeps the fizz on in coke and all fizzy drinks lol he is very sad lol


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> a bloody trumpet at this time of night  i would of stuck it where the sun dont shine lol


Bloody londoners their freaks they beep the car horns all night too, you have to show restraint or you would be a serial killer!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> morrisons have got some in at the mo for £10 was a bargin thats why we got one and oh got this bottle top that keeps the fizz on in coke and all fizzy drinks lol he is very sad lol


coool i have 4 of them :thumbup: fizzy top thing fun do you have the one you have squeeze once on to hahaha


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> awww bless kick there ass  wont be doing it agan then lol
> 
> hahaha oooh noo well lest he did joy ride a car fast with music up and set fire too it by your house hahaha that happen the other night near me agan :mad2:


Seriously there is something wrong with the human species


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with the human species


ooooh yeah sometime but :aureola: animal blance us all out lol


----------



## raggie doll

lol yep i would be a killer if it wasn't for m babies


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> Angie2011 your casper is gorgeous how many dogs do you have?


Just foud your scrummy babies they are FAB! :thumbup:

OMG! a trumpet! GURR! go kick there ass! 

Thank you hun! it's strange Casper's eye's where really blue untill about 4 or 5 yeras ago and now they really look pale sometimes they look green!  didn't think cats eyes could change like that.

Oh i have to pooches they are my babies  one is nerly 13 n the blond guy just turned 10  x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Just foud your scrummy babies they are FAB! :thumbup:
> 
> OMG! a trumpet! GURR! go kick there ass!
> 
> Thank you hun! it's strange Casper's eye's where really blue untill about 4 or 5 yeras ago and now they really look pale sometimes they look green!  didn't think cats eyes could change like that.
> 
> Oh i have to pooches they are my babies  one is nerly 13 n the blond guy just turned 10  x


aaaah bless! We are all very lucky with our babies they all seem to be stunning lol!


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> angie i am not kidding you its the wine lol


 make sure you dont have too much n fall of the bed!   x


----------



## raggie doll

Oh and the lighter eyes things is normally to do with cholesterol


----------



## katie200

oooooooooooh my my sister talking on andon need to think of something intresting to reply as i wasnt listing ooooops hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Just foud your scrummy babies they are FAB! :thumbup:
> 
> OMG! a trumpet! GURR! go kick there ass!
> 
> Thank you hun! it's strange Casper's eye's where really blue untill about 4 or 5 yeras ago and now they really look pale sometimes they look green!  didn't think cats eyes could change like that.
> 
> Oh i have to pooches they are my babies  one is nerly 13 n the blond guy just turned 10  x


what breed is casper


----------



## hope

right all im off got to call the other cats in and hit the sack for some u no what lol 

night all xx


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> aaaah bless! We are all very lucky with our babies they all seem to be stunning lol!


YEP! but i think as mum's they are always the best!  Benjie (the gray one) is such a character and a Little clown AND a bloody thief  he is always up to something! i wouldn't have him any other way! he's a STAR! he has been through sooo much in his life, he's had cancer and only has one ear! BUT he is still a little bugger!  x

How old are your pusses hun? x


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> Oh and the lighter eyes things is normally to do with cholesterol


Ooh! bloody hell, am a bit scared now! he is checked by the Vet every six month's when he has his flea injection! i never thought to ask them why his eye's seam to be paler! must get him looked at asap! do they do a blood test for this hun? x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> right all im off got to call the other cats in and hit the sack for some u no what lol
> 
> night all xx


night night hope


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> YEP! but i think as mum's they are always the best!  Benjie (the gray one) is such a character and a Little clown AND a bloody thief  he is always up to something! i wouldn't have him any other way! he's a STAR! he has been through sooo much in his life, he's had cancer and only has one ear! BUT he is still a little bugger!  x
> 
> How old are your pusses hun? x


ash bless him, my siamese cross had a tumour she died 4 years ago but she was a stunner, she got an extra 9 months with meds though!

Well loopy (the big grey one lol) is 11 and such a lazy boy requires me to put him to sleep every night lol!

Dexter is 4 just in september and is so floppy he is only 1/4 rag doll but you wouldn't think it he cuddles you when you pick him up like a baby wrapping his arms and legs around you.

Schumy (black one short for schumacher lol) he is only 12 weeks bless him! half raggie but acts like a puppy and has just started getting crazy fur sprouting everywhere and getting long lol

Keiko (the tabby half bengal) she is 9 weeks bless her she can jump so high and can make quite a sound, she is obsessed with schumy and loves to cuddle with him lol

Kami (the white and brown and beige raggie) she is 9 weeks also she is a complete love puss she just wants to be with you all the time.

All my cats seem to have an aversion to me leaving the house they stick their head through the bannisters and dexter likes to sit in fromt of the door lol


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Ooh! bloody hell, am a bit scared now! he is checked by the Vet every six month's when he has his flea injection! i never thought to ask them why his eye's seam to be paler! must get him looked at asap! do they do a blood test for this hun? x


well their blood tests would show up most things but the cholesterol is normally with us hoomans it could be slight cataracts but that is normal as they get older tbh.

I wouldn't worry too much it could just be that her eyes took longer to develop


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> what breed is casper


We just thought he was a moggie! but the vets seam to think he was a British something (sorry hun cant remember)  or he has Burmese in him! it was our older puss at the time (who was an out door puss) that was making a BIG fuss when he came home one night, so we followed him to the back door, but we could not see anything, and the the next thing we new he jumped over the little fence we had and popped up with this wee thing in his mouth  it was a bit of a shock to say the least  any way we took him the Vet and they though he was around 8 or 9 weeks old! we did go to knocking on all the door's in our area! but no one said he was theres soooo! we kept him! and our older puss (who was a boy) mothered him to death, until he passed away about six moths after  so we have no clue what breed he is  but we lurv him to death  x


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> right all im off got to call the other cats in and hit the sack for some u no what lol
> 
> night all xx


Ooh! would that be another tostie then!  haha! night hun xx


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> We just thought he was a moggie! but the vets seam to think he was a British something (sorry hun cant remember)  or he has Burmese in him! it was our older puss at the time (who was an out door puss) that was making a BIG fuss when he came home one night, so we followed him to the back door, but we could not see anything, and the the next thing we new he jumped over the little fence we had and popped up with this wee thing in his mouth  it was a bit of a shock to say the least  any way we took him the Vet and they though he was around 8 or 9 weeks old! we did go to knocking on all the door's in our area! but no one said he was theres soooo! we kept him! and our older puss (who was a boy) mothered him to death, until he passed away about six moths after  so we have no clue what breed he is  but we lurv him to death  x


def looks burmese bless him, you don't get beautiful colurs like that in moggies, but like you said who cares he lovely and loved to death lol!

Its funny though cause dexter who is a boy mothers the kittens, cleaning them cuddling them and playing with them he also goes into the litter to clean up their mess


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> ash bless him, my siamese cross had a tumour she died 4 years ago but she was a stunner, she got an extra 9 months with meds though!
> 
> Well loopy (the big grey one lol) is 11 and such a lazy boy requires me to put him to sleep every night lol!
> 
> Dexter is 4 just in september and is so floppy he is only 1/4 rag doll but you wouldn't think it he cuddles you when you pick him up like a baby wrapping his arms and legs around you.
> 
> Schumy (black one short for schumacher lol) he is only 12 weeks bless him! half raggie but acts like a puppy and has just started getting crazy fur sprouting everywhere and getting long lol
> 
> Keiko (the tabby half bengal) she is 9 weeks bless her she can jump so high and can make quite a sound, she is obsessed with schumy and loves to cuddle with him lol
> 
> Kami (the white and brown and beige raggie) she is 9 weeks also she is a complete love puss she just wants to be with you all the time.
> 
> All my cats seem to have an aversion to me leaving the house they stick their head through the bannisters and dexter likes to sit in fromt of the door lol


WOW! your babies sound FAB! lucky you havine all those little babies!

I will ask the vets next time he goes in (he is due his flea injection in a couple of weeks! or do you think he should go in sooner hun? x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> WOW! your babies sound FAB! lucky you havine all those little babies!
> 
> I will ask the vets next time he goes in (he is due his flea injection in a couple of weeks! or do you think he should go in sooner hun? x


if he is healthy in general he doesn't have any other eye problems then wait, it could be environmental but if you think he might have sight problems or you are generally worried take him in and put your mind at ease, they haven't actually changed colour though have they just got paler?


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> WOW! your babies sound FAB! lucky you havine all those little babies!
> 
> I will ask the vets next time he goes in (he is due his flea injection in a couple of weeks! or do you think he should go in sooner hun? x


Also bear in mind normally when you take your kitties to the vet they have a quick look at them so i'm sure the vet would of noticed if something was wrong, i'm sure he's fine


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> def looks burmese bless him, you don't get beautiful colurs like that in moggies, but like you said who cares he lovely and loved to death lol!
> 
> The vet seamed to think he was a pedigree puss! but we could not for the life of us fathom out how Sooty (the older puss) brought him home! and why no one ever missed such a scrummy puss! we looked around for weeks in-case someones puss got out and had kittens outside! but we never did, he is a bit of a bugger though! haha!
> 
> Its funny though cause dexter who is a boy mothers the kittens, cleaning them cuddling them and playing with them he also goes into the litter to clean up their mess


Aww! bless! i've never seen a boy cat do this before! it was really loverly to see! x

Sorry my answers seam a while in coming! but my lappy's is on a go slow at the min! gurr!


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> if he is healthy in general he doesn't have any other eye problems then wait, it could be environmental but if you think he might have sight problems or you are generally worried take him in and put your mind at ease, they haven't actually changed colour though have they just got paler?


Thanx hun! no they have just gotten paler! he still runs around like a loon when the mood takes him!  but i will ask when he goes in, thanx hun x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless! i've never seen a boy cat do this before! it was really loverly to see! x
> 
> Sorry my answers seam a while in coming! but my lappy's is on a go slow at the min! gurr!


lol its always something isn't it 
dexter is a def a strange little baby he acts like part human baby and part puppy lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie katie katie the kitties are insane!!!!!:scared:


----------



## katie200

*sneak sneak * acrossed the laptop gos smokey lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> katie katie katie the kitties are insane!!!!!:scared:


raggie dall raggie doll how so insane :scared: hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> *sneak sneak * acrossed the laptop gos smokey lol


hahahaha yeah for some reason they seem to love running across computers craziness


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> lol its always something isn't it
> dexter is a def a strange little baby he acts like part human baby and part puppy lol


Awww! you will have to try n get a vid of him and put it on hear for us ALL to enjoy! :thumbup:



raggie doll said:


> katie katie katie the kitties are insane!!!!!:scared:


Mmm! i wonder where Katie has gone, maybe she is making a tostie! or looking for chocky's  x


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> raggie dall raggie doll how so insane :scared: hahahaha


omg schumy is back in the tunnel that tried to strangle him


----------



## katie200

angie angie angie helloooo whats your doggies upto 

:thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Awww! you will have to try n get a vid of him and put it on hear for us ALL to enjoy! :thumbup:
> 
> Mmm! i wonder where Katie has gone, maybe she is making a tostie! or looking for chocky's  x


hahaha yeah i will have to, although with this heat he is sulking more than anything poor kitty


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> omg schumy is back in the tunnel that tried to strangle him


:scared: omg he is insane (kidding) he cutie pie lol  smokey trying to type on the pc lol:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> *sneak sneak * acrossed the laptop gos smokey lol


Haha! where did you go to miss??  x

Smokey's gonna get ya!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Awww! you will have to try n get a vid of him and put it on hear for us ALL to enjoy! :thumbup:
> 
> Mmm! i wonder where Katie has gone, maybe she is making a tostie! or looking for chocky's  x


angie angie angie i here still maybe i become invisible hahahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> :scared: omg he is insane (kidding) he cutie pie lol  smokey trying to type on the pc lol:


NO he is INSANE cute as well but freakin insane


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> omg schumy is back in the tunnel that tried to strangle him


OMG! i remember reading that! they never learn do they! little buggers!  it must have been quit a scare for you x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! where did you go to miss??  x
> 
> Smokey's gonna get ya!  x


hahaha ooh yeah smokey being a monster i been here trying to keep up  whats your cutie doggs upto lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> NO he is INSANE cute as well but freakin insane


hhahahahaha oooooh he a cute insane kitty hahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> angie angie angie helloooo whats your doggies upto
> 
> :thumbup:


FAST ASLEEP!! :thumbup:  Oscar has now left my side!  for his new bed! haha! xx


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> OMG! i remember reading that! they never learn do they! little buggers!  it must have been quit a scare for you x


i was in such a panic i thought it was wrapped around his collar so i ripped it in too lol but it was the dangly ball thing that he had wrapped around his neck, i didn't let him out of my sight after that


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hahaha yeah i will have to, although with this heat he is sulking more than anything poor kitty


Poor baby! cant wait to see them though! 

I bought Snobby puss a new hamok and a new senses toy! and he run a mile! he wont go near them  silly sod, so that was a waist of money  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> FAST ASLEEP!! :thumbup:  Oscar has now left my side!  for his new bed! haha! xx


awwwww blesss he likes his new bed bless smokey jumping on the roof of his bed lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> :scared: omg he is insane (kidding) he cutie pie lol  smokey trying to type on the pc lol:


Maybe he was just following Jessie and looking for a on line date!  haha! xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> angie angie angie i here still maybe i become invisible hahahahaha


Ya looooon! hahah! xx

Tell the truth1 you where loooking for cup cakes  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Maybe he was just following Jessie and looking for a on line date!  haha! xx


hahaha ooooh that posable  he thinks he a cool cat :001_cool: poor online kitty run while ya can hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Maybe he was just following Jessie and looking for a on line date!  haha! xx


clearly smokey wants to say something to all of us like buy me things!!!!!!!


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Ya looooon! hahah! xx
> 
> Tell the truth1 you where loooking for cup cakes  x


ooooooh angie you know me sooooooooo welll  hahahahaha but!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there was non danm sister


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> clearly smokey wants to say something to all of us like buy me things!!!!!!!


hahahaha you never know raggie doll he could be after treat  lol


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> i was in such a panic i thought it was wrapped around his collar so i ripped it in too lol but it was the dangly ball thing that he had wrapped around his neck, i didn't let him out of my sight after that


God poor baby n poor you! i cant blame you not letting him out of your sight! it must have been such a freak out moment for you x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awwwww blesss he likes his new bed bless smokey jumping on the roof of his bed lol


BOING! BOING! Smokey! you go puss :thumbup: haha! xx


----------



## raggie doll

oh yeah angie2011 i have a vid i showed katie earlier of all but one with dexter getting treats lol
100_0025.AVI - YouTube


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> God poor baby n poor you! i cant blame you not letting him out of your sight! it must have been such a freak out moment for you x


def hence the scary superhuman strength lol! momma bear strength


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> BOING! BOING! Smokey! you go puss :thumbup: haha! xx


hahahah oooh he watcing the pooter now :thumbup: hahahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> clearly smokey wants to say something to all of us like buy me things!!!!!!!


Haha! yep! like a leather hat n gloves and a studded leather jacket coz he's such a hard puss! haha!  Imagen him whizzing down the road on a little bike! haha! with COOL CAT on his jacket :thumbup:  x sorry i'm really tired haha imagination running away!  x


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahahah oooh he watcing the pooter now :thumbup: hahahahaha


that smokey just loves the computer bless him lol maybe he's a secret hacker lol


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> oh yeah angie2011 i have a vid i showed katie earlier of all but one with dexter getting treats lol
> 100_0025.AVI - YouTube


Aww! bless! smart puss shaking it like that! haha! :thumbup: they are stunning! hun just call me Angie  x


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> that smokey just loves the computer bless him lol maybe he's a secret hacker lol


hahahaha yeah smokey do love the pc and jumping and biteing hahaha  he culd be maybe he has kitty friends lol


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless! smart puss shaking it like that! haha! :thumbup: they are stunning! hun just call me Angie  x


lol yeah he's a little monster later on he just went and knocked it over and the kittens came and stole all his hard work lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yeah smokey do love the pc and jumping and biteing hahaha  he culd be maybe he has kitty friends lol


maybe all our kitties secretly speak at night on a magic part of the forum lol


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> lol yeah he's a little monster later on he just went and knocked it over and the kittens came and stole all his hard work lol


Hahaha! :thumbup: x


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> maybe all our kitties secretly speak at night on a magic part of the forum lol


hahahaha well raggie doll thats more posable then ever on here as jessie do sometime hahahahahahaha: :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha well raggie doll thats more posable then ever on here as jessie do sometime hahahahahahaha: :thumbup:


 Jessie being a strumpet  Nooooo! puppies Jessie! tut! tut!  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Jessie being a strumpet  Nooooo! puppies Jessie! tut! tut!  xx


hahahahhaha jessie a verry prim and propper doggie when she talks to her pooter friend sooooooo she says hahahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahahahhaha jessie a verry prim and propper doggie when she talks to her pooter friend sooooooo she says hahahahaha


she's a lady dog bless her


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahhaha jessie a verry prim and propper doggie when she talks to her pooter friend sooooooo she says hahahahaha


I for one would beleave her! she's a little princess! :thumbup: xx


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> she's a lady dog bless her


hahahaha yup!! a right lady doggie  even if she do take money and rip it up :scared:


----------



## Angie2011

Right guy's i'm off to bed now! great chatting to you! c ya soon  sweet dreams  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I for one would beleave her! she's a little princess! :thumbup: xx


hahaha oooh she won you over angie she a princess alright one that takes money and rip it up :scared: hahahahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

night to you and your furies  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Right guy's i'm off to bed now! great chatting to you! c ya soon  sweet dreams  xx


night night angie  you sleep well talk to you sooon


----------



## raggie doll

And then there were two lol my kitties are running around my room like natters
:scared:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> And then there were two lol my kitties are running around my room like natters
> :scared:


hahaha helloooo my cats are raceing up and down the stairs with the toy mice


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahaha helloooo my cats are raceing up and down the stairs with the toy mice


kami is trying to pad me into submission and keiko and schumy have disappeared thats concerning they could appear from anywhere


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> kami is trying to pad me into submission and keiko and schumy have disappeared thats concerning they could appear from anywhere


hahaha awww blesss smokey hides and then jumps at ya when ya walking down the stairs :scared: hahahaha


----------



## katie200

good evening all hows you all doing tonight


----------



## Guest

Not good tummy again.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Not good tummy again.


awww danielle ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) hope your tummy feels better soon


----------



## raggie doll

should have known you'd be here katie lol!


----------



## hope

hello all


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> should have known you'd be here katie lol!


hahaha you found me raggie doll  how you



hope said:


> hello all


hellooo hope hows you and your pets tonight


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahaha you found me raggie doll  how you
> 
> hellooo hope hows you and your pets tonight


I'm getting eaten by the kitties lol This is what happens when they sleep all day!


----------



## hope

hello katie im good thanks  hows you and pets ? 

animals are good cats have just gone out well they are playing in the garden think its to hot in here it boiling kittens are asleep and so are the doggies


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!  just a quick check in to see how you all iz hanging!  i wont be on long as mum's got the ozy in the morn  how are you all??? xx


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> hello all


Hiya hun! did you enjoy your tostie last night haha!   x


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Hiya hun! did you enjoy your tostie last night haha!   x


lol it was ok cut the cheese to thick so could not close the maker thing untill it had melted and most the cheese was on the side lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> I'm getting eaten by the kitties lol This is what happens when they sleep all day!


hahahaha awwwww blessss :scared: hahaha



hope said:


> hello katie im good thanks  hows you and pets ?
> 
> animals are good cats have just gone out well they are playing in the garden think its to hot in here it boiling kittens are asleep and so are the doggies


hellooo hope im alright jessie unsettled and the cats gone in sane sister had a argement/fight today as one broke in the other face book and sad horrable things its been a long day lol and its way too warm

glad your all okay blesss bet there having fun in the garden 



Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!  just a quick check in to see how you all iz hanging!  i wont be on long as mum's got the ozy in the morn  how are you all??? xx


hellooooo angie awww hun hope your mum go alright at the ozy hows your doggie and puss ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol it was ok cut the cheese to thick so could not close the maker thing untill it had melted and most the cheese was on the side lol


Haha! i was kidding about the toastie!  Mmm! or was it wine!  x


----------



## Angie2011

Thanx Katie, i am dreading what there going to say to her  but it has to be done. Aww! what's wrong with Jess hun? x

Oh and the pooches are dying for a pee, but for some reason they wont go out coz it's raining! silly buggers will have me up at 4 in the morn  xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! i was kidding about the toastie!  Mmm! or was it wine!  x


the sex was good aswell lol  oops did i just say that out loud x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Katie, i am dreading what there going to say to her  but it has to be done. Aww! what's wrong with Jess hun? x


awww hun i bet you are but you stray strong and amazing self and i will be thinking of you both it will be okay ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) im aint sure she just unsettled and in my room with she never is but its likely the heat or something will keep a eye on her


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> the sex was good aswell lol  oops did i just say that out loud x


Hahaha! i nearly peed myself then  haha! you go girl  x


----------



## raggie doll

wow angie you have rain...lucky!


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Katie, i am dreading what there going to say to her  but it has to be done. Aww! what's wrong with Jess hun? x
> 
> Oh and the pooches are dying for a pee, but for some reason they wont go out coz it's raining! silly buggers will have me up at 4 in the morn  xx


oh are they unsettled too you lucky you have rain i have two fans on and still so warm  i will still be up at 4 doing somthing hahaha:


----------



## hope

right chicken dippers im off as i got the food coming tomorrow at 9 

need me beauty sleep as them kittens are just like having new borns i never get much sleep


nighty night take care and thinking of you and mum tomorrow angie xx

speek to you tomorrow katie hope jessie settles soon xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> right chicken dippers im off as i got the food coming tomorrow at 9
> 
> need me beauty sleep as them kittens are just like having new borns i never get much sleep
> 
> nighty night take care and thinking of you and mum tomorrow angie xx
> 
> speek to you tomorrow katie hope jessie settles soon xx


night night hope take care


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww hun i bet you are but you stray strong and amazing self and i will be thinking of you both it will be okay ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) im aint sure she just unsettled and in my room with she never is but its likely the heat or something will keep a eye on her


Aww! thanx hun  i just hope she does not have to have the strong chemo! when the Doc's phoned me to tell me she would have to have it, the first thing she said was " i hope my hair does not fall out....i just paid for a bloody perm" haha! she's a loooon!  so i told her i would buy her a Rod Stewert wig! :thumbup: cant print what she said to me!  haha!

Aww poor Jess i know, she always sleeps with your mum doesn't she, it may be the heat hun, can you put a wet towel down for her on the floor and see if she will lie on it xx


----------



## raggie doll

why is it when one cat gets up the rest have to follow suit


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> wow angie you have rain...lucky!


Yes we have rain hun! but it is still very muggy  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! thanx hun  i just hope she does not have to have the strong chemo! when the Doc's phoned me to tell me she would have to have it, the first thing she said was " i hope my hair does not fall out....i just paid for a bloody perm" haha! she's a loooon!  so i told her i would buy her a Rod Stewert wig! :thumbup: cant print what she said to me!  haha!
> 
> Aww poor Jess i know, she always sleeps with your mum doesn't she, it may be the heat hun, can you put a wet towel down for her on the floor and see if she will lie on it xx


awwww ill be hopeing she dont too positive vibs ((((((hugs))))) oooh now angie did she get that big pan out on you for saying that  hahahaha

yeah she being strange i taken her down stairs and given her some more water and will get her a cool towl too i hope she not coming down with something it not like her to stoll be up at this hour lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> oh are they unsettled too you lucky you have rain i have two fans on and still so warm  i will still be up at 4 doing somthing hahaha:


Yer hun they are a bit, dont know if it because they need a pee or there to hot! it's still very muggy  i hope am not up at 4  got to get up early 2moz!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> why is it when one cat gets up the rest have to follow suit


because one tell the rest it playyy time :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> right chicken dippers im off as i got the food coming tomorrow at 9
> 
> need me beauty sleep as them kittens are just like having new borns i never get much sleep
> 
> nighty night take care and thinking of you and mum tomorrow angie xx
> 
> speek to you tomorrow katie hope jessie settles soon xx


Thanx hun!  night night x


----------



## raggie doll

hahaha angie yeah your still in crappy britain lol

Hope your mum is ok chemo can be quite exhausting medical science isn't what it could be really! As katie would say ((((((((hugs)))))))))) lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Yer hun they are a bit, dont know if it because they need a pee or there to hot! it's still very muggy  i hope am not up at 4  got to get up early 2moz!


yeh jessie the same unsettled i hope they settle sooon hun you should tell em they gotta go to bed cos you gotta be up hahaha


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> why is it when one cat gets up the rest have to follow suit


Because there little buggers! :thumbup:  how are you hun? x


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! Wet and cold here not that Biscuit cares.

I hope your Mum does well with the chemo Angie - you might want to get a certain something you can light with fire or make brownies with *nudge-nudge, it really does help with the nausea. If you don't mind my asking what kind of cancer does she have?

I hope Jessie's feeling better soon Katie - if she's really hot you can put down a big bowl of ice and water and blow a fan over it to help cool her down.


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Because there little buggers! :thumbup:  how are you hun? x


I'm good you?
Cats are going crazy at different times which is getting exhausting lol

Might be getting a doggie a staff cross who needs a home bless him... I'm so crazy that will make it 6 animals in total


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awwww ill be hopeing she dont too positive vibs ((((((hugs))))) oooh now angie did she get that big pan out on you for saying that  hahahaha
> 
> Haha! nope! she cant lift it!  haha! and she's shrinking fast, she's a little old fart!  its a HUGE pan i use to feed ALL the rabble when they come for tea!
> 
> yeah she being strange i taken her down stairs and given her some more water and will get her a cool towl too i hope she not coming down with something it not like her to stoll be up at this hour lol


Aww poor baby, hope she settles soon hun x


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> I'm good you?
> Cats are going crazy at different times which is getting exhausting lol
> 
> Might be getting a doggie a staff cross who needs a home bless him... I'm so crazy that will make it 6 animals in total


You're a brave woman!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello! Wet and cold here not that Biscuit cares.
> 
> I hope your Mum does well with the chemo Angie - you might want to get a certain something you can light with fire or make brownies with *nudge-nudge, it really does help with the nausea. If you don't mind my asking what kind of cancer does she have?
> 
> I hope Jessie's feeling better soon Katie - if she's really hot you can put down a big bowl of ice and water and blow a fan over it to help cool her down.


hellooooo jonesey 
you got wet cold wether too send it my way  hows biscuit and you yeah jessie has a towl now she just sitting next to me i do have 2 fans on too hahaha hate the too hot wether.


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hahaha angie yeah your still in crappy britain lol
> 
> rub it in why dont you! haha!
> 
> Hope your mum is ok chemo can be quite exhausting medical science isn't what it could be really! As katie would say ((((((((hugs)))))))))) lol


Thanx hun! x


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> You're a brave woman!


hahaha well i think its insanity not bravery but thanks lol!
How many do you have


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww poor baby, hope she settles soon hun x


hahaha ooh yeah if she can you better run hahahaha (kidding) lol that confussed me you wrote half in side what i wrote and i was thinking what lol :aureola: yeah mee too


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> yeh jessie the same unsettled i hope they settle sooon hun you should tell em they gotta go to bed cos you gotta be up hahaha


Bens been for a pee! :thumbup: but Oz has gone to bed, with no pee  i guess thats me up at stupid o clock to let him out! or i might let him dance at the door!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Bens been for a pee! :thumbup: but Oz has gone to bed, with no pee  i guess thats me up at stupid o clock to let him out! or i might let him dance at the door!  x


hahaha that good one dog down one to go lol  hahahah awwww stupid oclock it is then  unless he go out side befor you go ta bed lol


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> hahaha well i think its insanity not bravery but thanks lol!
> How many do you have


Only one. I feel very underprivileged right now. Really though that's enough for us right now. Biscuit still has a few issues and we're going back to training in two weeks. Later on we'll probably get another cat (lost ours just a year and a few days ago).


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> Bens been for a pee! :thumbup: but Oz has gone to bed, with no pee  i guess thats me up at stupid o clock to let him out! or i might let him dance at the door!  x


Biscuit's done that. Once she got me up at 4am crying and crying and I took her out and then she just wanted to eat grass. Wouldn't pee till she was sure I wasn't going to stay outside with her any longer.

At least with kids you can run the tap!


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Only one. I feel very underprivileged right now. Really though that's enough for us right now. Biscuit still has a few issues and we're going back to training in two weeks. Later on we'll probably get another cat (lost ours just a year and a few days ago).


aaah doggy behaviour issues... my dad has a jack russel and he is a nightmare he can't go to doggy classes cause he hates dogs lol

Kitties are always a good addition


----------



## Angie2011

I hope your Mum does well with the chemo Angie - you might want to get a certain something you can light with fire or make brownies with *nudge-nudge, it really does help with the nausea. If you don't mind my asking what kind of cancer does she have?

Hiya Jonesey! i keep missing you on hear!  thank you hun, i will keep that in mind! *wink wink*  i dont mind you asking hun, she had an op for bowel cancer, but they said they think they got it all :thumbup: but did find it in her limph nodes (spelling sorry)  soooo hoefuly it will be a mild dose, we will know more 2moz xx


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> I'm good you?
> Cats are going crazy at different times which is getting exhausting lol
> 
> Haha! little tinkers!
> 
> Might be getting a doggie a staff cross who needs a home bless him... I'm so crazy that will make it 6 animals in total


Ooh! a new puppy! WOW!! a full house then!  x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Ooh! a new puppy! WOW!! a full house then!  x


yep then i am banned from taking more in says my flatmate and she's as crazy as us so that says it all really lol!

but jonessy is right the wink wink works for so many pains lol

what are your babies up to?


----------



## Jonesey

My kids beg for one regularly. We had a little kitten outside last week and it was starving - I came home to my daughter feeding it and begging to keep it. A neighbour down the road took it in - but then had to call in a friend of hers who's a vet. Poor little thing has severe ear mites, fleas and is pregnant.  She's staying at the vet's office and home for now. I really hope she's been able to abort her, she was too young and emaciated to have babies and just a babe herself. It just shouldn't happen. I would have taken her in, but I was afraid Biscuit might hurt her.


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Ooh! a new puppy! WOW!! a full house then!  x


yep then i am banned from taking more in says my flatmate and she's as crazy as us so that says it all really lol!

but jonessy is right the wink wink works for so many pains lol :thumbup:

what are your babies up to?


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> My kids beg for one regularly. We had a little kitten outside last week and it was starving - I came home to my daughter feeding it and begging to keep it. A neighbour down the road took it in - but then had to call in a friend of hers who's a vet. Poor little thing has severe ear mites, fleas and is pregnant.  She's staying at the vet's office and home for now. I really hope she's been able to abort her, she was too young and emaciated to have babies and just a babe herself. It just shouldn't happen. I would have taken her in, but I was afraid Biscuit might hurt her.


aaaah biscuit bless!

what part of canada are you in?

Poor little kitten too many people just dump them in the streets.... humans suck!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> My kids beg for one regularly. We had a little kitten outside last week and it was starving - I came home to my daughter feeding it and begging to keep it. A neighbour down the road took it in - but then had to call in a friend of hers who's a vet. Poor little thing has severe ear mites, fleas and is pregnant.  She's staying at the vet's office and home for now. I really hope she's been able to abort her, she was too young and emaciated to have babies and just a babe herself. It just shouldn't happen. I would have taken her in, but I was afraid Biscuit might hurt her.


awww that really sad jonesey  it shouldnt happen i agree


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> yep then i am banned from taking more in says my flatmate and she's as crazy as us so that says it all really lol!
> 
> Aww bless! you must put pic's on when he/she arrives!
> 
> but jonessy is right the wink wink works for so many pains lol
> 
> I could just imagine Mum on that! haha!
> 
> what are your babies up to?


They are all asleep now! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Jonesey

When we get another kittie I want to adopt from the humane society. But I told the kids it has to be a planned thing. Nevermind I would have taken in the kitten anyway if the neighbour didn't, we have a gate at the top of the stairs and we would have figured out something. But given that she needs a lot of vet care I'd say she's wound up in the right hands. And as long as the cat stands it's ground Biscuit won't touch it, it's if it runs and she chases that I get worried. She almost got skunked about a week ago - my OH said I was brave as I ran up and caught Biscuit while the skunk was still making up it's mind whether to spray or not. I just wanted to get her away and she was confused because skunks don't run from you. lol


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> They are all asleep now! :thumbup: xx


lucky you i have two kittens running around like natters and now they are trying to get in the bins i swear they think their dogs lol


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> They are all asleep now! :thumbup: xx


of course i love adding the pics it should really be a rule everyone has to put up loads of pics lol


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> My kids beg for one regularly. We had a little kitten outside last week and it was starving - I came home to my daughter feeding it and begging to keep it. A neighbour down the road took it in - but then had to call in a friend of hers who's a vet. Poor little thing has severe ear mites, fleas and is pregnant.  She's staying at the vet's office and home for now. I really hope she's been able to abort her, she was too young and emaciated to have babies and just a babe herself. It just shouldn't happen. I would have taken her in, but I was afraid Biscuit might hurt her.


Aww poor baby, i remember reading about her!  lets hope they can take the kits away from her! poor thing should not have to deal it in her condition 

Dose Biscuit not like kittys hun? x


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> Aww poor baby, i remember reading about her!  lets hope they can take the kits away from her! poor thing should not have to deal it in her condition
> 
> Dose Biscuit not like kittys hun? x


Yeah, I hope she comes through okay. She only had half a tail too. Another neighbour (across from the neighbour who took her in initially) told my daughter that she may have eaten it herself because she was starving.  WTF?? You know I really don't like that woman.


----------



## Jonesey

Biscuit likes cats, but they don't like her too much. lol My Mum's cat Rosie stalks and teases Biscuit then tries to give her a swipe. She was raised with my Mum's dog Princess that she lost a few weeks ago. But Biscuit's got this predation thing going on right now so whatever it is, if it runs she's after it. I'm hoping to find a way of training her out of it. When we're on on lead walks now I treat her for 'leave it go' whenever she turns her focus from a squirrel or whatever to me.


----------



## katie200

right good night all i have to go as the main montion on the main pc playing up and dads taking it and he just text me hes desided he near mine so he gonna come pick it up and take it to his reddy for it to be fixed tomorrow grrrrrrrrrrr what stupid time do he think this is huff soooooooooo ill be talking to you all at 7 pm tomorrow night when he returns it :scared: :scared: what am i gonna do looks like borning tv for me for the rest of the night 

take care all angie good luck for tomorrow my thoughs will be with ya both ((hugs))

jonesey have a great day tomorrow and evening take care hun talk to you tomorrow 

raggie doll you take care too and have a great tomorrow talk to ya tomorrow too

wow the first night/morning with no pc screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem :scared:


----------



## Jonesey

I forgot Raggie - I'm in Southern Ontario in a city between Toronto and Niagara Falls. I get paranoid giving out my 'actual' location like all you crazy PF'ers would track me down and kill my family or something..... stupid and silly in this day and age - I can just about see my own house if I ask google to search my IP.


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> right good night all i have to go as the main montion on the main pc playing up and dads taking it and he just text me hes desided he near mine so he gonna come pick it up and take it to his reddy for it to be fixed tomorrow grrrrrrrrrrr what stupid time do he think this is huff soooooooooo ill be talking to you all at 7 pm tomorrow night when he returns it :scared: :scared: what am i gonna do looks like borning tv for me for the rest of the night
> 
> take care all angie good luck for tomorrow my thoughs will be with ya both ((hugs))
> 
> jonesey have a great day tomorrow and evening take care hun talk to you tomorrow
> 
> raggie doll you take care too and have a great tomorrow talk to ya tomorrow too
> 
> wow the first night/morning with no pc screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem :scared:


ok hun night!!!!!


----------



## Jonesey

Oh Katie - what will you do??? I hate being puterless. I hope you use your time away to get a very good sleep! Hope to see you tomorrow and that Jessie's feeling better - g'night!


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> I forgot Raggie - I'm in Southern Ontario in a city between Toronto and Niagara Falls. I get paranoid giving out my 'actual' location like all you crazy PF'ers would track me down and kill my family or something..... stupid and silly in this day and age - I can just about see my own house if I ask google to search my IP.


hahaha we would only kill you for biscuit lol


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Yeah, I hope she comes through okay. She only had half a tail too. Another neighbour (across from the neighbour who took her in initially) told my daughter that she may have eaten it herself because she was starving.  WTF?? You know I really don't like that woman.


OMG!  what a horrible thing to say to a child  stupid woman!  things like that can stay in a child's mind! some people havn't a clue!!!



Jonesey said:


> Biscuit likes cats, but they don't like her too much. lol My Mum's cat Rosie stalks and teases Biscuit then tries to give her a swipe. She was raised with my Mum's dog Princess that she lost a few weeks ago. But Biscuit's got this predation thing going on right now so whatever it is, if it runs she's after it. I'm hoping to find a way of training her out of it. When we're on on lead walks now I treat her for 'leave it go' whenever she turns her focus from a squirrel or whatever to me.


Aww! i'm sure you will get there in the end hun! how old is she now? x


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> ok hun night!!!!!


 night night



Jonesey said:


> Oh Katie - what will you do??? I hate being puterless. I hope you use your time away to get a very good sleep! Hope to see you tomorrow and that Jessie's feeling better - g'night!


oh jonesy  i hate it too and am gonna likely be cleaning as it what i do with my pooter stress when i dont have a web conection night take care talk to ya tomorrow


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> right good night all i have to go as the main montion on the main pc playing up and dads taking it and he just text me hes desided he near mine so he gonna come pick it up and take it to his reddy for it to be fixed tomorrow grrrrrrrrrrr what stupid time do he think this is huff soooooooooo ill be talking to you all at 7 pm tomorrow night when he returns it :scared: :scared: what am i gonna do looks like borning tv for me for the rest of the night
> 
> take care all angie good luck for tomorrow my thoughs will be with ya both ((hugs))
> 
> jonesey have a great day tomorrow and evening take care hun talk to you tomorrow
> 
> raggie doll you take care too and have a great tomorrow talk to ya tomorrow too
> 
> wow the first night/morning with no pc screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem :scared:


OMG Katie NOOOOOOO!! what we gona do with out you!  hahaha! and thanks hun xxx


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> I forgot Raggie - I'm in Southern Ontario in a city between Toronto and Niagara Falls. I get paranoid giving out my 'actual' location like all you crazy PF'ers would track me down and kill my family or something..... stupid and silly in this day and age - I can just about see my own house if I ask google to search my IP.


Hahahaha! i wouls dognap your pooch!!!  xx


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> I forgot Raggie - I'm in Southern Ontario in a city between Toronto and Niagara Falls. I get paranoid giving out my 'actual' location like all you crazy PF'ers would track me down and kill my family or something..... stupid and silly in this day and age - I can just about see my own house if I ask google to search my IP.


Hahahaha! i would dognap your pooch!!!  xx


----------



## raggie doll

don't worry jonnesy cats and dogs take time to adjust to one another with proper intro biscuit would adjust. Also i think with dogs they need to be around the cats long enough to get used to them, chasing isn't too bad its the trying to eat them lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> OMG Katie NOOOOOOO!! what we gona do with out you!  hahaha! and thanks hun xxx


angie missing night thread alreddy (((hugs)))) take care he gonna pull the plug in a min just enought time to say night take care think of me bored as hell till tomorrw night what am i gonna do with out you all you keep me all  

talk to ya soon


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hahaha we would only kill you for biscuit lol


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: haha! x


----------



## raggie doll

ok my fellow crazies i must go to sleep as the cats have all calmed this is my chance for sleep hahaha.

Big hugs and kisses to all your furies.

night xx


----------



## Jonesey

She's 16mths. I think part of it is a 'teenage' thing, she was neutered almost a year ago and so doesn't have the hormones, but is still growing up. We're going to start a clicker training course mid October and I'm sure it will help.


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> ok my fellow crazies i must go to sleep as the cats have all calmed this is my chance for sleep hahaha.
> 
> Big hugs and kisses to all your furies.
> 
> night xx


Night night hun!  x


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> She's 16mths. I think part of it is a 'teenage' thing, she was neutered almost a year ago and so doesn't have the hormones, but is still growing up. We're going to start a clicker training course mid October and I'm sure it will help.


Aww bless! she's still a baby! i'm sure she will settle soon hun, or be a teenager FOREVER!!  haha! (kidding)

Right am off to bed now hun, mum will have to drag me out the bed it the morning!  talk soon hun sweet dreams xx


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> ok my fellow crazies i must go to sleep as the cats have all calmed this is my chance for sleep hahaha.
> 
> Big hugs and kisses to all your furies.
> 
> night xx


Hope you have a lovely sleep!  Then sight kind of froze on me so I went and gave Biscuit a good brushing - she'll look good for when you all come to Canada to murder my family and then take her home with you, YAY! 

She's getting matts again though poor thing, I just got three of them out before she got fed up with me separating them. Just one of those things when you have a crossbreed, we'll be taking a trip to the groomers soon, sigh. And I can't have her clipped again because we've got winter coming and she needs her furs!


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> OMG!  what a horrible thing to say to a child  stupid woman!  things like that can stay in a child's mind! some people haven't a clue!!!


Yeah you've got it. Luckily even my daughter thought it was ridiculous. And this is a woman who's survived breast cancer. 99% of the previously 'unlikeable' or say people who have a 'bitchy side' (to be more polite) that I know who've beaten it have changed for the better, it is a life changing disease after all, but she's the 1% who is exactly the same or worse. I could tell you stories - like how she got a friend of mine who also had breast cancer at the time (and a rarer, more deadlier form) kicked out of the support group.... got the entire grade two trip (when both our boys were in Gr2) cancelled... or how she wrote a letter to the city because we had a lesbian couple living on our street... she's a backstabber and fecking evil too. Maybe you should all come and murder her and steal her dog - a super cute beagle cross! I'd do it myself, but people would talk and I have to live here after all.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Yeah you've got it. Luckily even my daughter thought it was ridiculous. And this is a woman who's survived breast cancer. 99% of the previously 'unlikeable' or say people who have a 'bitchy side' (to be more polite) that I know who've beaten it have changed for the better, it is a life changing disease after all, but she's the 1% who is exactly the same or worse. I could tell you stories - like how she got a friend of mine who also had breast cancer at the time (and a rarer, more deadlier form) kicked out of the support group.... got the entire grade two trip (when both our boys were in Gr2) cancelled... or how she wrote a letter to the city because we had a lesbian couple living on our street... she's a backstabber and fecking evil too. Maybe you should all come and murder her and steal her dog - a super cute beagle cross! I'd do it myself, but people would talk and I have to live here after all.


aaaah an idea jonesey maybe we all should we all could go on a murderous rampage on all who are not nice to the furies!!!!


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOW ARE YOU 

RE ANGIE LOVE YOUR SIGGIE COOOOOOOOL CHIMP HAHHAHAHA:


----------



## raggie doll

Did they go to bed already...lightweights lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Did they go to bed already...lightweights lol


hahaha nope still up and about hahaha hows you


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALL HOW ARE YOU
> 
> RE ANGIE LOVE YOUR SIGGIE COOOOOOOOL CHIMP HAHHAHAHA:


Haha! cool chimp haha! 



raggie doll said:


> Did they go to bed already...lightweights lol


 Nope! still hear for a bit, went to bed at 4am and had to get up at 7am, so my eyes are going a little gozy! haha!  x


----------



## raggie doll

ok so katie little doggy is coming in a couple of days yay!
i know i'm crazy but at least its only one dog lol


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOO! MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!  x


----------



## raggie doll

hahahaha did you not nap this afternoon...crazy you!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> ok so katie little doggy is coming in a couple of days yay!
> i know i'm crazy but at least its only one dog lol


awww coool raggie doll 



Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOO! MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!  x


HELLOOOOO ANGIE HOWS YOUR DOGGIES AND PUSS


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hahahaha did you not nap this afternoon...crazy you!


Almost!  but then i rememberd i had to clean Urwin out  haha! oh he's a Tortoise  how are you hun n your little one's? x


----------



## raggie doll

yes how are the babies?


----------



## raggie doll

i'm good they are being crazy except for dex he is sleeping on my bed being cute lol he had an adventurous day today outside


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww coool raggie doll
> 
> HELLOOOOO ANGIE HOWS YOUR DOGGIES AND PUSS


Snobby puss is in bed with mum! as always  Oz on his bed n Ben by my feet  x

How's your lot hun? x


----------



## katie200

angie how alwin doing  jessie better tonight yayay and smokeys on a biteing spree who wants him ill send him first class hahahaha(kidding) but he is he being a monster lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Snobby puss is in bed with mum! as always  Oz on his bed n Ben by my feet  x
> 
> How's your lot hun? x


hahaha awww bless well jessie back to nomal smokey on abiteing spree:scared: and holly ran into a wall crazy lot lol


----------



## raggie doll

hahaha no need to send i'll come and steal him lol


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> i'm good they are being crazy except for dex he is sleeping on my bed being cute lol he had an adventurous day today outside


Aww bless! but i think you are being rather selfish though.......WE NEED MORE PIC'S! :thumbup: haha! x


----------



## raggie doll

i know i have to add more, every time i get the camera out they sod off little monsters, well kami just tries to lick it and rub it she's impossible to get a pic of lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hahaha no need to send i'll come and steal him lol


ooooh no need to steal him ill send him hahahah tonight he being a monster he emailed a friend and said..... .-.2ninth ninth every something ;like that noughty kitty lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha awww bless well jessie back to nomal smokey on abiteing spree:scared: and holly ran into a wall crazy lot lol


Aww poor Holly, how did she do that hun? glad Jess is back to normal, and Smokey is his crazy self!  haha!

Oh Urwin is fine hun, god he is nearly 8 now!  time fly's to fast x


----------



## raggie doll

mine do that all the time i got to the laptop just in time today cause schumy nearly sent hjdhjfhdfhdshfjshfjsfhsdnfm dkhsfsdfnsdlmfsjf AND HE CLICKED ON SEND TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww poor Holly, how did she do that hun? glad Jess is back to normal, and Smokey is his crazy self!  haha!
> 
> Oh Urwin is fine hun, god he is nearly 8 now!  time fly's to fast x


thanks yes smokey his nomal self :scared: hahaha she ran at it and went strate in to the wall than sat there like what just happened dizy kitty lol

wow yeah time do fly urwin bless he sweet lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> mine do that all the time i got to the laptop just in time today cause schumy nearly sent hjdhjfhdfhdshfjshfjsfhsdnfm dkhsfsdfnsdlmfsjf AND HE CLICKED ON SEND TO ALL!!!!!


hahahaha blesss smokey did sind it cant trust him with the pooter hahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> i know i have to add more, every time i get the camera out they sod off little monsters, well kami just tries to lick it and rub it she's impossible to get a pic of lol


Haha! i know what you mean, Ben will sit there for a pic, but Oz will look the other way if he knows am gonna take a pic! aww! bless Kami, i must say you have some loverly names for your pusses hun! x


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> mine do that all the time i got to the laptop just in time today cause schumy nearly sent hjdhjfhdfhdshfjshfjsfhsdnfm dkhsfsdfnsdlmfsjf AND HE CLICKED ON SEND TO ALL!!!!!


Hahahahahahahaha!! well done puss! :thumbup: i bet it was code and he new what he was saying!  haha! x


----------



## raggie doll

You may have seen these ones but they're cute


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!! well done puss! :thumbup: i bet it was code and he new what he was saying!  haha! x


yep probably he was sending a cypher out to all the kitties!!!
Yeah schumy is schumacher lol i watch too much formula 1 and the keiko and kami short for kamiko are japanese kamiko means little goddess


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> thanks yes smokey his nomal self :scared: hahaha she ran at it and went strate in to the wall than sat there like what just happened dizy kitty lol
> 
> wow yeah time do fly urwin bless he sweet lol


Yep! hear he is!


----------



## raggie doll

aaah bless! doesn't the cat terrorise him?


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> You may have seen these ones but they're cute


I WONT! I WONT! I WONT!! they are REALLY scrummy! :thumbup: x


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> You may have seen these ones but they're cute


awwww lovely pics


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Yep! hear he is!


awwwwwwwwwwwww love that pic sweet


----------



## raggie doll

thanks my gorgeous little devils! the one of dex kind of curled is him saying i refuse i refuse god dammit... he's actually not that bad its the kittens they are drunk all the time i swear


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> aaah bless! doesn't the cat terrorise him?


Haha! nope! puss will sit next to him on the grass! (while i'm there, but urwin will follow him all around the garden while puss walks in front of him! so funny to see! haha! x


----------



## LolaBoo

Good morning me lovelys


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! nope! puss will sit next to him on the grass! (while i'm there, but urwin will follow him all around the garden while puss walks in front of him! so funny to see! haha! x


you should def take a pic of that


----------



## katie200

LolaBoo said:


> Good morning me lovelys


good morning LolaBoo

hows you and your pets


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> thanks my gorgeous little devils! the one of dex kind of curled is him saying i refuse i refuse god dammit... he's actually not that bad its the kittens they are drunk all the time i swear


Haha! he looks as if he would be the one to say "Nope not moving" haha! 

Haha! i lurv crazy kitties :thumbup:

Gurr! that blooming sigy pic is getting on my wick! haha1 x


----------



## LolaBoo

Im good thanks :thumbup:

And all furries are asleep yayyyyyyyy lol


----------



## Angie2011

LolaBoo said:


> Good morning me lovelys


HELLOOOO HUN!  how are you n your's? x


----------



## katie200

LolaBoo said:


> Im good thanks :thumbup:
> 
> And all furries are asleep yayyyyyyyy lol


yayyyyyyyyyyyyy glad ya good


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! he looks as if he would be the one to say "Nope not moving" haha!
> 
> Haha! i lurv crazy kitties :thumbup:
> 
> Gurr! that blooming sigy pic is getting on my wick! haha1 x


he is but he also cuddles you when you pick him up such a softy, too soft though he used to go to neighbours house and play with their cat and i was looking for him, they called out oh the black and white one he's here... i was like wtf give me my kitty back


----------



## LolaBoo

Heya Angie hun 
All good 
Hows you doing ?


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> he is but he also cuddles you when you pick him up such a softy, too soft though he used to go to neighbours house and play with their cat and i was looking for him, they called out oh the black and white one he's here... i was like wtf give me my kitty back


Haha! aww bless! sqwishy puss! at least he was being neighborly!


----------



## Angie2011

LolaBoo said:


> Heya Angie hun
> All good
> Hows you doing ?


I'm ok thanx hun!  going a bit gozy, only had a couple of hours sleep, so i will be going in a bit as my eyes are stinging! thats what i get for going to bed at 4am  haha! x


----------



## LolaBoo

Lol been to hot to sleep 
Be glad when its cooler this week


----------



## katie200

grrrrrrrrr my head ache getting worse agan  i have had a bad head ache allll day  hahaha 

here holly on my window sill hahahahaha


----------



## katie200

LolaBoo said:


> Lol been to hot to sleep
> Be glad when its cooler this week


hahaha i agreee bring on the snow wether hhahaha


----------



## LolaBoo

Oh arnt you good i dont allow our cats on the window sill lol


----------



## katie200

LolaBoo said:


> Oh arnt you good i dont allow our cats on the window sill lol


hahahaha i couldnt stop my cats lol


----------



## raggie doll

bless her!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

LolaBoo said:


> Lol been to hot to sleep
> Be glad when its cooler this week


It was raining hear yesterday! but it is still very muggy, and i wont leave my bedroom window open in case any creepy's get in  x


----------



## LolaBoo

Right im away to my bed 
Night 
Hope you all manage to get some sleep


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> grrrrrrrrr my head ache getting worse agan  i have had a bad head ache allll day  hahaha
> 
> Maybe your on hear too much!   you might need to give your eyes a rest!
> here holly on my window sill hahahahaha


Aww bless! she is sooooo cute! :thumbup: x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> It was raining hear yesterday! but it is still very muggy, and i wont leave my bedroom window open in case any creepy's get in  x


oooh angie you cat let them horrable moths in there get down ya ears at night :scared: hahahaha


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww bless! she is sooooo cute! :thumbup: x


hahaha thanks yeah she is she cute but a bit dizy  hahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

LolaBoo said:


> Right im away to my bed
> Night
> Hope you all manage to get some sleep


good night hun


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaha i agreee bring on the snow wether hhahaha


NOOOOOOO! Snow!! my pooches come in with snowballs atached  and it takes me hours to dry the with the hair dryer!  x


----------



## Angie2011

Right i'm off to bed now guy's i cant keep my eyes open any longer! sweet dreams all  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> NOOOOOOO! Snow!! my pooches come in with snowballs atached  and it takes me hours to dry the with the hair dryer!  x


hhahahaha buuuut snow so beautiful and fun jessie love it i love it im snow mad hahahahaha


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Right i'm off to bed now guy's i cant keep my eyes open any longer! sweet dreams all  xx


night night angie sweet dreams take care hun


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> NOOOOOOO! Snow!! my pooches come in with snowballs atached  and it takes me hours to dry the with the hair dryer!  x


Oh no, I'd forgotten about that!  Biscuit would get huge snowballs in her furs and I'd have to put her in the bathtub and melt them off with warm water. It only happened with wet snow though, thank goddess.

I hope you get a much better sleep tonight Angie!

Anyone else still up?


----------



## katie200

hellooooo Jonesey hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie!!!  

OOOOhh, I can do big fonts now too!  How are you doing?


----------



## Jonesey

I'm good, Biscuit is refusing to eat again - we go through these cycles, I don't know why. My OH's birthday today, but he had to work late - just gone off to watch the rest of the baseball game. We're having Thanksgiving on Sunday so will also be celebrating my, OH's and my Mum's birthday as well. Should be fun!

And Bisuit's been nose-bopping me looking for her walk.... SOON!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!!!
> 
> OOOOhh, I can do big fonts now too!  How are you doing?


jonesey yayayay :thumbup:

im alruight got a spliting head ache but apart fom that ace and cats are fine smokey in a biteing mood :scared: hahaha holly fine and jessie better now and asleep 

hows you and biscuit


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm good, Biscuit is refusing to eat again - we go through these cycles, I don't know why. My OH's birthday today, but he had to work late - just gone off to watch the rest of the baseball game. We're having Thanksgiving on Sunday so will also be celebrating my, OH's and my Mum's birthday as well. Should be fun!
> 
> And Bisuit's been nose-bopping me looking for her walk.... SOON!


hahaha that sounds like fun  awwwwww blesss bisuit she going walk time nowww hope she starts eating soon


----------



## Jonesey

Oh sorry, I replied twice! 

Do you have anything to take for your headache? Sometimes it's good to have a drink like strong tea or coffee to go with a pill as the caffeine will drive it in to work faster and help with constricting the cells that may be causing the headache. I can put up with most pain except migraines and toothaches. Can't function with those nasties. I hope it fades away soon.


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahaha that sounds like fun  awwwwww blesss bisuit she going walk time nowww hope she starts eating soon


Well I can't put it off much longer, I like to get out by 11pm. Just looking at the clock now!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh sorry, I replied twice!
> 
> Do you have anything to take for your headache? Sometimes it's good to have a drink like strong tea or coffee to go with a pill as the caffeine will drive it in to work faster and help with constricting the cells that may be causing the headache. I can put up with most pain except migraines and toothaches. Can't function with those nasties. I hope it fades away soon.


Yeah I took some poroseatmol but it just a constent headdress ache I can't stand them I can put up with most thing apart for head ache and back ache hope it go soon lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I can't put it off much longer, I like to get out by 11pm. Just looking at the clock now!


Hahaha you had better talk her on that walk hahaha


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hahaha you had better talk her on that walk hahaha


Yes, I'd better! But we're almost up to a 100 pages now - NO stopping the night thread!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Yes, I'd better! But we're almost up to a 100 pages now - NO stopping the night thread!


hahaha that right Jonesey there no stopping us night owl now haha :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll

It's that time again *NIGHT THREAD*


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> It's that time again *NIGHT THREAD*


hahahaha it sure is raggie doll how are you this evening


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahahaha it sure is raggie doll how are you this evening


sorry for late reply just trying to get some stuff upstairs and being terrorised my the kitties, given dexter his very expensive fleece blanket so now he is purring insanely and padding one down four left to terrorise me lol. how are the babies tonight holy still being a minx


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> sorry for late reply just trying to get some stuff upstairs and being terrorised my the kitties, given dexter his very expensive fleece blanket so now he is purring insanely and padding one down four left to terrorise me lol. how are the babies tonight holy still being a minx


hahahaha awwww bless them

oooh holly holly she made me laugh tonight lol :thumbup: smokey fine hideing some where lol and jessie asleep


----------



## raggie doll

aaaw jessie such a good girl!

The kittens won't calm down it's crazy poor dexter is trying to sleep


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> aaaw jessie such a good girl!
> 
> The kittens won't calm down it's crazy poor dexter is trying to sleep


hahahaha blesss are they kittys gone crazy night i know what ya mean hollys took my remote  and is draging it about hahaha


----------



## raggie doll

they keep dragging paper around and going in the bin, they are beyond insane. I'll be going to norfolk in a couple of weeks for the weekend to see my bros huuuuge house hoping i don't get eaten alive by bugs


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> they keep dragging paper around and going in the bin, they are beyond insane. I'll be going to norfolk in a couple of weeks for the weekend to see my bros huuuuge house hoping i don't get eaten alive by bugs


hahahaha awwww blesss them and yay have fun at your bros house dont sleep with the window open  hahahaha bet you will have a lovely time


----------



## raggie doll

yeah i will have to find out where a bouts it is your near nor fold aren't you


----------



## katie200

Tidy tidy hahaha I should so lean not to put it off hahaha ahhh and hollys taking Off evey thing I put back hahaha bless


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! How are you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie! How are you and your pets?


hellooo jonesey im good jessie holly and smokey are good too the cats are going mad and jessie asleep hows biscuit and you


----------



## Jonesey

I'm glad your furries are good and Biscuit is good as well, waiting for me to walk her and I'm just tired tonight! A lot of running around today, I was supposed to volunteer in my son's class, but he woke up with a problem with his orthodontics and they weren't in the office close to us so I had a 45 min drive there and back to get him fixed up. I'm sure his teacher was disappointed as she was so eager to get some help!

And our Biscuit killed another rabbit yesterday, in our back yard this time and when my daughter was home with her. By the time my OH got in it was too dark so it was there till this morning and we kept her out of the yard/garden. The kids thought he should bury it, but there's so much wildlife out in the woods and we thought that they should at least get a meal out of it. Better than burying it for Biscuit to go find and dig back up. She kept crying and crying last night - because she knew it was there and couldn't go grab it again or check it out or whatever she wanted to do. I gave her a lot of extra play time and an extra long walk - probably why I'm tired tonight!

This afternoon she had a rat or a mole trapped in a garden statue, we tipped it open so it could escape when my OH mowed the lawn.

And Biscuit is so stinking cute, it's hard to believe she's such a killer.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm glad your furries are good and Biscuit is good as well, waiting for me to walk her and I'm just tired tonight! A lot of running around today, I was supposed to volunteer in my son's class, but he woke up with a problem with his orthodontics and they weren't in the office close to us so I had a 45 min drive there and back to get him fixed up. I'm sure his teacher was disappointed as she was so eager to get some help!
> 
> And our Biscuit killed another rabbit yesterday, in our back yard this time and when my daughter was home with her. By the time my OH got in it was too dark so it was there till this morning and we kept her out of the yard/garden. The kids thought he should bury it, but there's so much wildlife out in the woods and we thought that they should at least get a meal out of it. Better than burying it for Biscuit to go find and dig back up. She kept crying and crying last night - because she knew it was there and couldn't go grab it again or check it out or whatever she wanted to do. I gave her a lot of extra play time and an extra long walk - probably why I'm tired tonight!
> 
> This afternoon she had a rat or a mole trapped in a garden statue, we tipped it open so it could escape when my OH mowed the lawn.
> 
> And Biscuit is so stinking cute, it's hard to believe she's such a killer.


ooooh my sound like you had a loooong day biscuit she cute but shouldnt be killing stuff should she lol no wonder your tied  hahaha i bet the teacher was hopeing for some help i know when i was at school the teacher loved it if the parent where helping them hahaha:

i just been on msn for a bit and on here then done morning thread the nom really had mum cpn meeting thing to day so was a lil stressed but well and am gonna finched a book i been reading it quite good lol

hope you and biscut have a nice walk


----------



## katie200

Night thread made it to 100 pages hahaha Jonesey I just noticesed :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Night thread made it to 100 pages hahaha Jonesey I just noticesed :thumbup:


WOOT!WOOT! lol


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows your day been


----------



## Jonesey

Good EVEenING!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Good EVEenING!


evening jonesey hows you and biscuit doing


----------



## Jonesey

We're good! We met up with Zepplyn, a king shepherd this morning - beautiful dog and we hadn't seen him since last fall when they were both puppies still and they had a fantastic romp in the park. 

I wish that would happen every day! Then we'd never have to worry about her going after wildlife. 

How's you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> We're good! We met up with Zepplyn, a king shepherd this morning - beautiful dog and we hadn't seen him since last fall when they were both puppies still and they had a fantastic romp in the park.
> 
> I wish that would happen every day! Then we'd never have to worry about her going after wildlife.
> 
> How's you and your pets?


awwwwww bless cute hahahaha bless yeah if she had a doggie friend to meet evey day she wouldnt worry the wild life lol:thumbup:

im good cats are well too lol smokey been running jessie around todaylol and hollys been taking things lol jessie asleep now as nomal 

im just on pf and reading a book :001_cool: have you had a good day and hows the wether been it been nice and cold here lol


----------



## ukdave

How are ya cats Katie?


----------



## raggie doll

Hello all katie unfortunately can't be with us tonight as her internet is down, so she asked me to say a big hello to everyone and tell you she misses you and pf!!!!!


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, poor Katie - I miss her when she's not around!

We had a nice night at a friends' house, Biscuit had a good romp with my friend's daughter's puppy, even though he kept trying to hump her. He was too small and she could just flip him off.


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOO YOU ALL NETS BACK ONLY JUST MISSED YOU ALL GOOD NESS WHAT A BORNING NIGHT ITS BEEN  HOPE YOU ALL WELL THATS RAGGIE DOLL FOR PASSING ON MY MASSAGE  AND HELLOOO JONESEY MISSED YA TOO


----------



## Clare7435

Ooh I'm liking this thread...been insomniac for years and i seriously wonder how i'd cope without the net to break up the boredom  
Now what did I do today....yesterday ...it's all the same when you can't sleep lol
My biggest task of the day yesterday was bathing the dogs..Fizz...in and out really easy...Tex, although he stands bigger than me when greeting me... relatively easy although the plughole needed clearing several times...penny....yeh...all she's missing in the bath is the red eyes and the 666 tattoo...NEVER have I had a dog so difficult to groom....honestly folks...now she's older she's like a little Ewok but with thicker fur...and the girl has more hairbrushes than my 13 yr old daughter we start with the rake...then the matt splitter then we use the comb then finally the slicker then it's bath before she gets chance to recreate the mats by running round at 100 miles a second with my giant bunny...the rules in the bath are....she gets wet....then tries to jump out at every Opportunity...result....bathed but mummy soaked... then it's hair dryer and brush routine repeated.... results? cute clean and looking like a cotton wool ball....for 10 minutes until she spots dolly and decides to play in dollys latest rabbit hole...How I love my dogs 
Off to read everyone elses nightly posts now
take care all xx


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> Ooh I'm liking this thread...been insomniac for years and i seriously wonder how i'd cope without the net to break up the boredom
> Now what did I do today....yesterday ...it's all the same when you can't sleep lol
> My biggest task of the day yesterday was bathing the dogs..Fizz...in and out really easy...Tex, although he stands bigger than me when greeting me... relatively easy although the plughole needed clearing several times...penny....yeh...all she's missing in the bath is the red eyes and the 666 tattoo...NEVER have I had a dog so difficult to groom....honestly folks...now she's older she's like a little Ewok but with thicker fur...and the girl has more hairbrushes than my 13 yr old daughter we start with the rake...then the matt splitter then we use the comb then finally the slicker then it's bath before she gets chance to recreate the mats by running round at 100 miles a second with my giant bunny...the rules in the bath are....she gets wet....then tries to jump out at every Opportunity...result....bathed but mummy soaked... then it's hair dryer and brush routine repeated.... results? cute clean and looking like a cotton wool ball....for 10 minutes until she spots dolly and decides to play in dollys latest rabbit hole...How I love my dogs
> Off to read everyone elses nightly posts now
> take care all xx


hi Clare7435
sound like you had a busy day with the dogs i have had a boreding night waithing for the internet to come back on it be like hours hahaha my cats are running about like crazy and jessie our labs fast asleeep


----------



## Clare7435

katie200 said:


> hi Clare7435
> sound like you had a busy day with the dogs i have had a boreding night waithing for the internet to come back on it be like hours hahaha my cats are running about like crazy and jessie our labs fast asleeep


lol cats do seem to go crazy at night don't they, Tilly is the same...spends the day lounging around but right now he's head first in the pet toy box...yet the dogs...despite their day of adventure...well...(much to the rule books disappointment) Penny in layed snoozing on the pillow next to me,fizz in layed on my feet and tex is on the floor by the bed...he can't get up as i don't fancy going through the floorboards ha.
Waiting for the net must have been a nightmare...not sleeping is bad enough but no net to keep you occupied....gold star you for coping so well  x


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> lol cats do seem to go crazy at night don't they, Tilly is the same...spends the day lounging around but right now he's head first in the pet toy box...yet the dogs...despite their day of adventure...well...(much to the rule books disappointment) Penny in layed snoozing on the pillow next to me,fizz in layed on my feet and tex is on the floor by the bed...he can't get up as i don't fancy going through the floorboards ha.
> Waiting for the net must have been a nightmare...not sleeping is bad enough but no net to keep you occupied....gold star you for coping so well  x


hi yeah holly and smokey go insane about this time hahaha awwww bless your pets sound cute i know i hate having no net cos i dont sleep well at all so been just watching boring tv hahaha while trying the net every 10 mins


----------



## ukdave

Hey Katie, your so nice and say hello to everyone each morning.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Hey Katie, your so nice and say hello to everyone each morning.


hellooo CatPatrol hows you and your cats  and good morning hun


----------



## ukdave

Heya Katie  My kittys are good. Both are sleeping outside. How are your cuties?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Heya Katie  My kittys are good. Both are sleeping outside. How are your cuties?


hi CatPatrol glad your all well my cats are insanely raceing about and jessie asleep im alright now my nets back haha


----------



## ukdave

It is annoying when the net stops workin.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> It is annoying when the net stops workin.


yup sooooooooo annying and borning hahaha


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> yup sooooooooo annying and borning hahaha


Yep, gets very boring.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Yep, gets very boring.


Hahahahaha sure do lol


----------



## ukdave

Wireless internet that you can use anywhere is pretty expensive. :/


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Wireless internet that you can use anywhere is pretty expensive. :/


haha yeah  i just have a wi-fi box its a lil tempermental sometime hahahaha


----------



## ukdave

sometimes gets like that.


----------



## katie200

hahahahahaha right i better go feed the dog get breakfast and feed the cat befor they deside to start thowing there bowls at me hahaha


----------



## hope

hellloooooo long time no speek how are you allll missed speeking to you all xxx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellloooooo long time no speek how are you allll missed speeking to you all xxx


hellooooooooooo hope hows you your pet  missed you tooo lol


----------



## hope

hello we are all good thanks just took soom pics of the kittens when they sat still lol took loads but half of them were blurred lol will upload them now in cat chat 

hows you and your pets ? xx


----------



## Guest

Evening peeps.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello we are all good thanks just took soom pics of the kittens when they sat still lol took loads but half of them were blurred lol will upload them now in cat chat
> 
> hows you and your pets ? xx


awwww glad your all well ill take a look at your cat pics tell me when ya up loaded them lol im alright pets are all well too being there crazy selfs lol


----------



## raggie doll

gotta love the night thread where would all the insomniac crazy animal people be without it lol


----------



## hope

hello danielled and raggie  how are you doing 

ive uploaded the pictures now in cat pictures  x


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


evening danielle
hows you and your pets



raggie doll said:


> gotta love the night thread where would all the insomniac crazy animal people be without it lol


evening raggie doll hows you love ya banner it great  oooh yeah cat cope without my nightly visit to night thread hehehehehe


----------



## davidc

Hi people. Got soaked today cycling despite my waterproofs. lol


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> hello danielled and raggie  how are you doing
> 
> ive uploaded the pictures now in cat pictures  x


ooooh she says as she sprints to the pictures


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello danielled and raggie  how are you doing
> 
> ive uploaded the pictures now in cat pictures  x


I'm ok apart from losing track ofthe days.


katie200 said:


> evening danielle
> hows you and your pets
> 
> evening raggie doll hows you love ya banner it great  oooh yeah cat cope without my nightly visit to night thread hehehehehe


pets are fineapart from Holly boo.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Hi people. Got soaked today cycling despite my waterproofs. lol


Me ad Gizmo got wet at heaton park.

The iPad didn't correct me for once.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello danielled and raggie  how are you doing
> 
> ive uploaded the pictures now in cat pictures  x


now gonna take a look lol


----------



## hope

have you had a busy week then danielled?


----------



## porps

made it in before the morning thread appears for a change!
hi all


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> made it in before the morning thread appears for a change!
> hi all


wow porps your ahead of me :scared: am i gettingf slower or you faster hehehe hows you and rambles


----------



## katie200

hope your kittens are so cute they remind me of smokey when he was little lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hope your kittens are so cute they remind me of smokey when he was little lol


they remind me of keiko cheeky and cute


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> they remind me of keiko cheeky and cute


awwww blesss there verry cute lol


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOO! ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xx


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOO! ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xx

ERM! i ment....

HELLOOOOO! ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!  :thumbup: xx


----------



## hope

Hellooooooo angie lol how you doing hun xx


----------



## katie200

helloooooooooooooooo angie hows you and your doggie and puss doing


----------



## hope

thanks katie i think that when i look at your cat  


hello props


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> thanks katie i think that when i look at your cat
> 
> hello props


hahaha hope there well cute


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> have you had a busy week then danielled?


No been ill most of the week tummy again. I'm fine now though.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> No been ill most of the week tummy again. I'm fine now though.


glad you feeling better danielle


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> No been ill most of the week tummy again. I'm fine now though.


glad to hear your feeling better now hun


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahaha hope there well cute


thanks hun


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> Hellooooooo angie lol how you doing hun xx


I'm ok hun! just had a look at your babies! they are SCRUMMY!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> helloooooooooooooooo angie hows you and your doggie and puss doing


Hi Miss Katie!  Snobby puss is on the couch, Oz is barking (don't know what at) will av to go look and Ben's biting his Ass  haha! xx Hows you hun? x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> thanks hun


haha have there been running ya about hehehehe


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> No been ill most of the week tummy again. I'm fine now though.


Hi hun! glad your feeling better!  x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hi hun! glad your feeling better!  x


Thank you me too.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hi Miss Katie!  Snobby puss is on the couch, Oz is barking (don't know what at) will av to go look and Ben's biting his Ass  haha! xx Hows you hun? x


hahahaha awww sounds like there happy  wounder what oz barking at im alright smokey sorta clawed my uncles 3 year old so got a good yelling at to day he was worned so need the big pan today hehe holly fine her nomal self and jessie asleep hehehe


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> haha have there been running ya about hehehehe


you know what they are realy good apart from when they think its funny to climb up my trouser legs so i have one on each side and there claws hurt lol


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> I'm ok hun! just had a look at your babies! they are SCRUMMY!! :thumbup: x


thanks for the comment hun


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> you know what they are realy good apart from when they think its funny to climb up my trouser legs so i have one on each side and there claws hurt lol


hehehehe awwww cute but there claws do hurt lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha awww sounds like there happy  wounder what oz barking at im alright smokey sorta clawed my uncles 3 year old so got a good yelling at to day he was worned so need the big pan today hehe holly fine her nomal self and jessie asleep hehehe


NOOOOO! you need a ickle pan for that job hun!  
Don't know what Oz was barking for, couldn't see anything in the back, my bulb went the other night so i cant see out there, he was growling but Ben just looked at him as if to say "oh shut up n get to bed ya daft dog" haha!  x


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> you know what they are realy good apart from when they think its funny to climb up my trouser legs so i have one on each side and there claws hurt lol


OUCH!!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> NOOOOO! you need a ickle pan for that job hun!
> Don't know what Oz was barking for, couldn't see anything in the back, my bulb went the other night so i cant see out there, he was growling but Ben just looked at him as if to say "oh shut up n get to bed ya daft dog" haha!  x


hahahaha oooh i do that work just as well hahahaha awwwwwwwwwwww bless maybe he can here fire works we had them agan tonight grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  jessie hates them bless ben he like no worrys ill sort it lol


----------



## hope

yes defo OUCH lol but they are just babys so they can get away with it lol but apart from the leg climbing they are realy good always used the tray and dont chew wires or claw the carpet realy proud of them 

on that note people im off for tonight speek to you all soon take care xxx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yes defo OUCH lol but they are just babys so they can get away with it lol but apart from the leg climbing they are realy good always used the tray and dont chew wires or claw the carpet realy proud of them
> 
> on that note people im off for tonight speek to you all soon take care xxx


awwww blesss night night hope take care have a fantasic sunday


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha oooh i do that work just as well hahahaha awwwwwwwwwwww bless maybe he can here fire works we had them agan tonight grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  jessie hates them bless ben he like no worrys ill sort it lol


Haha! yer he was like "stupid pup"  Aww poor Jess, fireworks don't bother my two one little bit! When Ben was a pup every time a firework went off we would have a game, so Ben just associated them with something nice (i must say it was a pain in the butt to do) with them going off all the time, so when Oz came along three years later and he heard his first firework he just looked at me n then Ben and must of thought "well it's not bothering them, so it must be ok" AND it's never bothered them since! :thumbup:  xx


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> yes defo OUCH lol but they are just babys so they can get away with it lol but apart from the leg climbing they are realy good always used the tray and dont chew wires or claw the carpet realy proud of them
> 
> on that note people im off for tonight speek to you all soon take care xxx


Aww! night night hun! x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! yer he was like "stupid pup"  Aww poor Jess, fireworks don't bother my two one little bit! When Ben was a pup every time a firework went off we would have a game, so Ben just associated them with something nice (i must say it was a pain in the butt to do) with them going off all the time, so when Oz came along three years later and he heard his first firework he just looked at me n then Ben and must of thought "well it's not bothering them, so it must be ok" AND it's never bothered them since! :thumbup:  xx


hahahaha wellll you lucky jessie hates them she curcles crys barks shakes and try and hide behind you and nearly knock ya over the only thing that helps her is putting her on her lead and sitting in a dark living room  silly jessie you seem to have your too well traiuned hahahaha bless them 

i aint a lover of fire works either cos when i was lil we went to a proper fire work desplay and one went ary and set the lady hair on fire right infround of me never liked them sisce hahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha wellll you lucky jessie hates them she curcles crys barks shakes and try and hide behind you and nearly knock ya over the only thing that helps her is putting her on her lead and sitting in a dark living room  silly jessie you seem to have your too well traiuned hahahaha bless them
> 
> They traine me! haha!  poor Jess
> 
> i aint a lover of fire works either cos when i was lil we went to a proper fire work desplay and one went ary and set the lady hair on fire right infround of me never liked them sisce hahahaha


We always used to have a fireworks night at our house, but i got sick of doing ALL the cooking and missing the fireworks!  i stiil like them but cant be botherd with all the mess! so i just look out the window (it's a lot cheaper) haha! God that must off been really sscary. x


----------



## Angie2011

Right am off to bed hun! only had a couple of hours sleep *shatterd* will c ya 2moz hun, sweet dreams cuddles to your lot!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> We always used to have a fireworks night at our house, but i got sick of doing ALL the cooking and missing the fireworks!  i stiil like them but cant be botherd with all the mess! so i just look out the window (it's a lot cheaper) haha! God that must off been really sscary. x


hahaha yeah it nice to see them from the window  and yup it was really scary cos eveyone was panicing and a ladys hair was oin fire nope me defo not one for the fire works hahaha whats the wether been like where you are its nice a cold here now haha  did you see xfacter


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hows you and rambles


me n rumble are good thanks.. He's had me a bit worried this week cos i wormed him then he went off his food for a few days which aint like him at all... plus he was being affectionate rather than aggressive/crazy, again, not like him at all.
he is back to his usual self today :mad2: which is a relief


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Right am off to bed hun! only had a couple of hours sleep *shatterd* will c ya 2moz hun, sweet dreams cuddles to your lot!  x


night night angie sweet dreams take care talk to you tomorrow have a nice sunday and cuddles ben oz and puss


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> me n rumble are good thanks.. He's had me a bit worried this week cos i wormed him then he went off his food for a few days which aint like him at all... plus he was being affectionate rather than aggressive/crazy, again, not like him at all.
> he is back to his usual self today :mad2: which is a relief


awww blesss him glad hes back to his nomal great self  my cats are mad as nomal and it nice a cold out side what you been upto


----------



## porps

Yeah it is gettin cold, definately getting to smoking jacket (dressing gown) time of year. 
nowt much, kinda skint again- nothing new there haha, so just been on computer... how bout you?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Yeah it is gettin cold, definately getting to smoking jacket (dressing gown) time of year.
> nowt much, kinda skint again- nothing new there haha, so just been on computer... how bout you?


hahaha ooh yeah jumper wether hot water bottle out lol:thumbup: i aint been up to much got yelled at by my grrr uncle to day been on the pc listing to my super cool choise of music as you know hahahahahaha:thumbup: :


----------



## porps

Lol :lol:
You just really like super happy tunes i think?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Lol :lol:
> You just really like super happy tunes i think?
> 
> Smash Mouth - Why Can&#39;t We Be Friends - YouTube


HAHAHAHA MAYBE Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing: OR MAYBE NOT :frown2: hahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! I just caught up on all the night thread stuff I missed!

We're having our Thanksgiving tomorrow (it's supposed to be Monday, but we cheat so we can enjoy our day off!) and also celebrating my, my OH and my Mum's birthday! So I've got a 20lb turkey that is still defrosting (4 days now) and will probably need a bath tomorrow and everybody's coming. I'm going to get the dressing done tonight (now!) so I won't burn my fingers again stuffing the bloody thing!

Will try to pop in again.

Anyone who's still up - I hope you're enjoying your evening and I hope everyone else is having a great sleep!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello! I just caught up on all the night thread stuff I missed!
> 
> We're having our Thanksgiving tomorrow (it's supposed to be Monday, but we cheat so we can enjoy our day off!) and also celebrating my, my OH and my Mum's birthday! So I've got a 20lb turkey that is still defrosting (4 days now) and will probably need a bath tomorrow and everybody's coming. I'm going to get the dressing done tonight (now!) so I won't burn my fingers again stuffing the bloody thing!
> 
> Will try to pop in again.
> 
> Anyone who's still up - I hope you're enjoying your evening and I hope everyone else is having a great sleep!


oooh happy thanksgiving for tomorrow:thumbup: good like with getting it all reddy  hope you have a nice one bet it be nice everyones coming and stuff


----------



## porps

happy thanksgiving jonesy  .. all those birthdays too, sounds like party time!


----------



## katie200

whos still about


----------



## porps

the night is still young


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> the night is still young


hahahaha it sure is ......................................................

whats rambles up to smokey gone insane he jumping hahahahaha


----------



## porps

He's sat in front of the TV at the moment, watching water drip from the hole in the ceiling into a bucket :/

He had me in stitches before though.. you know how when they get annoyed their tails start to swish.. well that can be a vicious circle when it's the swishing tail that's annoying them in the first place


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> He's sat in front of the TV at the moment, watching water drip from the hole in the ceiling into a bucket :/
> 
> He had me in stitches before though.. you know how when they get annoyed their tails start to swish.. well that can be a vicious circle when it's the swishing tail that's annoying them in the first place


hahahaha awww bless him that really funny :thumbup: bless holly like the tv she likes watching qvc she a strange cat  i woundered why i couldnt find my card hahahaha smokeys just sat here now watching me used the pooter hahahaha  urg tomorrow i have both sister coming round and me think the days gonna go soming like the

sister 1 i a great hair dresser

sister 2 no i can colour and cute better than you

sister 1 i have more clints then you

sister 2 i work harder then you

sister 1 katie witch one would you let cut your hair

katie: ummmmmm  :scared: neither of you bang heads to gether hehehehe


----------



## porps

haha, they should cut each others hair to see which is best  i can imagine that ending in tears but it'd be funny at the same time Sisters, who'd have em? :mad2: (got 2 of my own)...


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha, they should cut each others hair to see which is best  i can imagine that ending in tears but it'd be funny at the same time Sisters, who'd have em? :mad2: (got 2 of my own)...


hahahaha i could just see that i cant help but laugh hahaha they cant be as tieing as my 2 sister they never stop with in better then you:mad2: haha i gonna get a nice cold buck of water for the first one the mention hair hahaha :thumbup: you just cant live with them and cat live with out them hmmm


----------



## porps

so you're not tempted to follow in their footsteps and become a hairdresser yourself? think of the wonderful 'debates' you could have!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> so you're not tempted to follow in their footsteps and become a hairdresser yourself? think of the wonderful 'debates' you could have!


ooh my the horror porps no way  i drive my self insane nah i think 2 sister that can cut hair just as good as each other is enough  they need on level head sister trust me you should have seen when one cut mum hair the other found failt with it and wanted to put it right than a big 3 hour debate started :scared: hahahahahaha


----------



## porps

lol.. got this scene running round in my head now.....

-"no no, you've done it wrong, here let me fix it"
snip
-"thats even worse now, get out of the way and let me put things right!"
snip... snip snip, snip
-"come on your just making a mess of it, give me those scissors"
snip, snipety snip snip....

20minutes later.....

-"there you go mum, team effort, hope you like the sinead o'conner look!"


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> lol.. got this scene running round in my head now.....
> 
> -"no no, you've done it wrong, here let me fix it"
> snip
> -"thats even worse now, get out of the way and let me put things right!"
> snip... snip snip, snip
> -"come on your just making a mess of it, give me those scissors"
> snip, snipety snip snip....
> 
> 20minutes later.....
> 
> -"there you go mum, team effort, hope you like the sinead o'conner look!"


ooooooh my :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: that sound like them if only they where complete let lose i can seee it in head now :yikes: cant stop laughing :laugh: oooh deap breath lol i like your thinking hahahahaha :thumbup: i havent laughed this much in a weak lol


----------



## katie200

GOOOOOD EVENING ALLL HOWS EVEYONE TODAY 

[youtube_browser]AW-hQA7-yDQ[/youtube_browser]

hellooooo angie,raggie doll,jonesey,hope,danielle  hope your all well

porps

im totolly :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: sister hair :scared: never agan do i tell em to both cute a side of a fake head and then well see witch side is best night maires for a month hahahahahaha

hows you ans ramble


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> GOOOOOD EVENING ALLL HOWS EVEYONE TODAY
> 
> [youtube_browser]AW-hQA7-yDQ[/youtube_browser]
> 
> hellooooo angie,raggie doll,jonesey,hope,danielle  hope your all well
> 
> porps
> 
> im totolly :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: sister hair :scared: never agan do i tell em to both cute a side of a fake head and then well see witch side is best night maires for a month hahahahahaha
> 
> hows you ans ramble


*hey all!!!* Hows everyone doing pf has been quite quiet today  cats are napping they always chose to sleep now and be crazy after 1


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> *hey all!!!* Hows everyone doing pf has been quite quiet today  cats are napping they always chose to sleep now and be crazy after 1


helloooo raggie doll how are you hun its been a crazy day to day lol


----------



## Guest

Hi all me and my lot are good apart from my Holly girl.


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> helloooo raggie doll how are you hun its been a crazy day to day lol


hahaha i had four of those days lol
Feeling a bit poo today, tired headache annoying, you


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Hi all me and my lot are good apart from my Holly girl.


hi daneille awwww glad your all good what up with holly



raggie doll said:


> hahaha i had four of those days lol
> Feeling a bit poo today, tired headache annoying, you


hi raggie doll yeah i got a head ache but not tied hehe just need to sit in a darken room till it gos off i guess hope you feel better soon  what all you cats up to


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hi daneille awwww glad your all good what up with holly
> 
> hi raggie doll yeah i got a head ache but not tied hehe just need to sit in a darken room till it gos off i guess hope you feel better soon  what all you cats up to


She's losing her scales.


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hi daneille awwww glad your all good what up with holly
> 
> hi raggie doll yeah i got a head ache but not tied hehe just need to sit in a darken room till it gos off i guess hope you feel better soon  what all you cats up to


stealing each others biscuits i swear they will not freakin learn and i saw this page on Facebook ragdoll rescues i swear I'm addicted to cats and kittens
Ragdoll rescue and rehome - Wall | Facebook


----------



## raggie doll

need to put treat ball out but I'm scared they won't be able to fit their faces in their balls if i keep doing that lol


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> She's losing her scales.


awwww well hope she feel better soon hun



raggie doll said:


> stealing each others biscuits i swear they will not freakin learn and i saw this page on Facebook ragdoll rescues i swear I'm addicted to cats and kittens
> Ragdoll rescue and rehome - Wall | Facebook


hahaha awwww bless them they want more treats lol ooooh you looking at more kitty defo addicted hahahaha(kidding) awww bless



raggie doll said:


> need to put treat ball out but I'm scared they won't be able to fit their faces in their balls if i keep doing that lol


hahhahahaha:scared: awwww blesss opps my cats are knocking there treat ball down the stairs


----------



## katie200

awww some beautiful ragdoll on that fb page


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> awww some beautiful ragdoll on that fb page


don't worry i am addicted i so want to home them... poor things its all that fluff


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> don't worry i am addicted i so want to home them... poor things its all that fluff


hahaha i know what you mean when i was looking at the website i ended up getting holly from the pics of the ragdolls on it like awwwwwwwwwwww cute lol


----------



## raggie doll

awwww holly such a big fluff ball


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> awwww holly such a big fluff ball


hhahahaha yeah she is lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hhahahaha yeah she is lol


awwwww i looooove holly she is so cute! i bet she gives good cuddles lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> awwwww i looooove holly she is so cute! i bet she gives good cuddles lol


hahaha she od to me she a cutie but anyone elce she runs a mile hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahaha she od to me she a cutie but anyone elce she runs a mile hahahaha


Awww thats a loyal kitty my loopy is like that he will only give love to us none else


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Awww thats a loyal kitty my loopy is like that he will only give love to us none else


Hahaha yeah she is she a lovely cat AWWWW bless loopy so cute lol


----------



## raggie doll

i know what we=ould we do without these cuties lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> i know what we=ould we do without these cuties lol


Oooh I don't know life would be boring wouldn't it lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> Oooh I don't know life would be boring wouldn't it lol


LOL empty! I know when i have finally finished uni i won't want to work lol i'll want to be at home


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> LOL empty! I know when i have finally finished uni i won't want to work lol i'll want to be at home


Awww hahaha yeah be hard leaving them I know when o did care work hatred leveing fluffy lol


----------



## raggie doll

lol we'll need to work from home!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> lol we'll need to work from home!


Hahaha sure will Pr sneak the cats with ya lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> Hahaha sure will Pr sneak the cats with ya lol


hahaha I've considered that one lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hahaha I've considered that one lol


Hahha yeah you need a big carrer I'm sure you could pas it off as work stuff lol


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone today and there pets

i have something on my mind  and need to pm someone to just let it out was woundering if anyone was about :scared: if so would you mind if i pm ya


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> evening all hows everyone today and there pets
> 
> i have something on my mind  and need to pm someone to just let it out was woundering if anyone was about :scared: if so would you mind if i pm ya


you don't have to ask?!!!!! just do hun


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening all hows everyone today and there pets
> 
> i have something on my mind  and need to pm someone to just let it out was woundering if anyone was about :scared: if so would you mind if i pm ya


I'm here if you need a chat, what's up.


----------



## porps

evening night owls, how you all doing?


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

Hope everything's okay Katie - I'm up if you haven't got it sorted out yet.

Been reading, love the crazy kitty posts!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> evening night owls, how you all doing?


evening porps hows you and rambles

im alright ish :lol: pets are totally ace


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hope everything's okay Katie - I'm up if you haven't got it sorted out yet.
> 
> Been reading, love the crazy kitty posts!


helloooo jonesey

hows you and biscuit doing 

:lol: :lol: yeah crazy kitty posts lol


----------



## porps

we're ok thx, rumble's asleep atm.. he's great when he's sleeping  I take it you spoke to someone already about what was on your mind? If not, feel free...
Hey jonesy did u have a nice thanksgiving?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> we're ok thx, rumble's asleep atm.. he's great when he's sleeping  I take it you spoke to someone already about what was on your mind? If not, feel free...
> Hey jonesy did u have a nice thanksgiving?


awww glad your all well awww bet he so cute when he asleep yeah i did thanks hun ooh and porps you gave me idear :scared: i got my sister to cut a side of a fake head thing each omg i gonna have night mares all year :lol: :lol: :lol: what you been upto today


----------



## katie200

i started my first blog today  life,love, careing, people and pets


----------



## Jonesey

Just read your blog Katie - very sweet!


----------



## porps

hehe better a fake head than yours  
I've not really been up to much, played a bit of league of legends but im on a losing streak so not playing much.. started trying to write a tune, it's goin ok i think but im good at starting things, it's finishing them i have trouble with 
Blog looks cool, nice photos :thumbsup:


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Just read your blog Katie - very sweet!


haha thanks i only just started sure ill be putting loads of rambleing on it 



porps said:


> hehe better a fake head than yours
> I've not really been up to much, played a bit of league of legends but im on a losing streak so not playing much.. started trying to write a tune, it's goin ok i think but im good at starting things, it's finishing them i have trouble with
> Blog looks cool, nice photos :thumbsup:


haha well porps thats true but i even felt sorry for the poor fake head haha
awww cool you write tunes that really coool i like playing the sims3 games kinda a lil additcted haha :lol: oooh i know what you mean i sometime start something never get to the end of it lol. thanks for looking at me blog its my first one so im like yay :thumbsup: what games do you like


----------



## Jonesey

I like listening to tunes - post yours Porps!

Was listening to this one earlier - John Denver Rhymes and Reasons - YouTube


----------



## Jonesey

Night-night! I've got to get up in 7hrs, morning comes too stinking early, blech.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Night-night! I've got to get up in 7hrs, morning comes too stinking early, blech.


night night jonesey now you have a hole 7 hrs  its 4:20 here morning hehehehehe  like that tune you put up


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> haha well porps thats true but i even felt sorry for the poor fake head haha
> awww cool you write tunes that really coool i like playing the sims3 games kinda a lil additcted haha :lol: oooh i know what you mean i sometime start something never get to the end of it lol. thanks for looking at me blog its my first one so im like yay :thumbsup: what games do you like


haha 
Games.. i play League of legends and quakelive mainly (both free games). Portal2 was really good earlier this year but finished it one night :/ I dont really play many single player games, i like competetive multiplayer. Never really played the sims but a mate of mine loves it.



Jonesey said:


> I like listening to tunes - post yours Porps!


When i say tune i use the word in its loosest sense as majority of stuf i try to write lacks any kind of tune (but i sure know how to make a kick drum go boomboomboomboom) :lol:.. this is praps an exception to that rule cos theres some kind of actual melody :arf:
Galactic by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## katie200

Better Days - Badfinger - YouTube

Singing: Singing: Singing: Singing: Singing: Singing: Singing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha
> Games.. i play League of legends and quakelive mainly (both free games). Portal2 was really good earlier this year but finished it one night :/ I dont really play many single player games, i like competetive multiplayer. Never really played the sims but a mate of mine loves it.
> 
> When i say tune i use the word in its loosest sense as majority of stuf i try to write lacks any kind of tune (but i sure know how to make a kick drum go boomboomboomboom) :lol:.. this is praps an exception to that rule cos theres some kind of actual melody :arf:
> Galactic by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


yeah i love sims my sister like all the multiplayer game  i play the sime cos i like the bulding up stuff hahaha oooooh porps i like that tune now i got it in my head its fantasic it make a fab ringer tune :thumbsup: verry coooool


----------



## porps

thanks  i do like those buildy games, i've lost many hours to black and white2 and simgolf over the years


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> thanks  i do like those buildy games, i've lost many hours to black and white2 and simgolf over the years


hahaha yeah i lose hour too just turn on the pc and that hours gone to start with :lol: but those games are good for taking your mind off stuff 

and meee really like that tune  your good at it :thumbsup:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hahaha yeah i lose hour too just turn on the pc and that hours gone to start with :lol: but those games are good for taking your mind off stuff
> 
> and meee really like that tune  your good at it :thumbsup:


aw thanks, made my day


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw thanks, made my day


awww glad i made someone day thats made me super happy now :thumbsup:  i hope you have a lovely day


----------



## hope

hello katie how are you feeling today? sorry i didnot get bk to you last night i forgot i was still on msn as i was trying to sort out pay pall grrrr and they have blocked my account saying i have another when i dont lol .


hello everyone else


----------



## Guest

My sister is great she is trying to get me steps tickets. I'd give anything in the world just to see steps one last time. Happy bunny tonight.


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> evening alll hows everyone


hey misses, how the babies doing


----------



## porps

elo you lot


----------



## Argent

Evenin' - I'm up with the pup, he's blown into allergic reaction again and mighty uncomfortable. Only way to soothe him is to give him a good brushing, his coat has never looked better lol my poor mum had to brush him pretty much all night last night, now it's my turn!
He's snuggled up on my lap with the fan on to keep him cool as all his extremities are getting rather toasty even though he wants his cuddles 

Any other night owls on tonight?


----------



## raggie doll

Argent said:


> Evenin' - I'm up with the pup, he's blown into allergic reaction again and mighty uncomfortable. Only way to soothe him is to give him a good brushing, his coat has never looked better lol my poor mum had to brush him pretty much all night last night, now it's my turn!
> He's snuggled up on my lap with the fan on to keep him cool as all his extremities are getting rather toasty even though he wants his cuddles
> 
> Any other night owls on tonight?


Poor baby i hope he feels better soon x


----------



## Argent

Thanks, he seems to be chilling out a little now but I bet it wouldn't last if I put him down lol, He'd probs start digging in the corner of my room again


----------



## raggie doll

Argent said:


> Thanks, he seems to be chilling out a little now but I bet it wouldn't last if I put him down lol, He'd probs start digging in the corner of my room again


whats the reaction from


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> elo you lot


evening porps hows you and rumbles 



Argent said:


> Evenin' - I'm up with the pup, he's blown into allergic reaction again and mighty uncomfortable. Only way to soothe him is to give him a good brushing, his coat has never looked better lol my poor mum had to brush him pretty much all night last night, now it's my turn!
> He's snuggled up on my lap with the fan on to keep him cool as all his extremities are getting rather toasty even though he wants his cuddles
> 
> Any other night owls on tonight?


awwww poor pup hope he feel better soon


----------



## katie200

hellooooo raggie doll ,joseney, angie, porps,and everyother night owl about


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Thanks, he seems to be chilling out a little now but I bet it wouldn't last if I put him down lol, He'd probs start digging in the corner of my room again


what sota doggie is he bless


----------



## Argent

raggie doll said:


> whats the reaction from


No too sure...possibly seasonal as he's been off his Piriton since we thought Autumn would mean no more allergens floating through the air >.< Safe to say he's back on them now, and being waited on, hand and foot!

ETA: he's a Shih Tzu, Katie :3


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hey misses, how the babies doing


smokey holly and jessie are all well smokey being chased by holly and jessies in bed zzzzzzzz:closedeyes: hahaha hows your kittys doing


----------



## raggie doll

Argent said:


> No too sure...possibly seasonal as he's been off his Piriton since we thought Autumn would mean no more allergens floating through the air >.< Safe to say he's back on them now, and being waited on, hand and foot!
> 
> ETA: he's a Shih Tzu, Katie :3


awww little shih tzu i love them, poor baby i bet he's loving the slave treatment though! Although clearly we need pics


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> No too sure...possibly seasonal as he's been off his Piriton since we thought Autumn would mean no more allergens floating through the air >.< Safe to say he's back on them now, and being waited on, hand and foot!
> 
> ETA: he's a Shih Tzu, Katie :3


awwww bless bet hes a really a cutie


----------



## Argent

raggie doll said:


> awww little shih tzu i love them, poor baby i bet he's loving the slave treatment though! Although clearly we need pics


Well here's him on one of his good days...










And here's the poor little bubba right now, chilling out on my bed:


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Well here's him on one of his good days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the poor little bubba right now, chilling out on my bed:


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he soooooooooooooooo cute beautiful pup blessssssss :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## katie200

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: my sister just texted me she locked her self out her flat cos she left her keys at mine  :lol: :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## raggie doll

Argent said:


> Well here's him on one of his good days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the poor little bubba right now, chilling out on my bed:


awwww what a cutie!!!!  Doesn't he just love the camera lol


----------



## Argent

He is a right little poser at times...tonight is not one of those times lol he is just dog tired!


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> He is a right little poser at times...tonight is not one of those times lol he is just dog tired!


awwwww blesss him he is really cute do you have other pets too


----------



## porps

aaww that doggie is well cute ;P


----------



## Argent

katie200 said:


> awwwww blesss him he is really cute do you have other pets too


Yus I have ten rats :3

Rufus, Seamus, Tetey, Twining, Bigboy, Fitch, Lavender, Shank, Mimi and Mochi!


----------



## katie200

i cant get this song out my head :lol: :lol:

[youtube_browser]sdbyG2MrBHk&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]

:scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raggie doll

Argent said:


> Yus I have ten rats :3
> 
> Rufus, Seamus, Tetey, Twining, Bigboy, Fitch, Lavender, Shank, Mimi and Mochi!


do you have pics of the rats, i'd say their names but there are so many lol! I'm not judging i have 5 cats lol


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Yus I have ten rats :3
> 
> Rufus, Seamus, Tetey, Twining, Bigboy, Fitch, Lavender, Shank, Mimi and Mochi!


haha awwwww blesss i like there names  i have 2 cats jessie our lab and my lil sister has a hamaster


----------



## Argent

I'll try and dig up some pics lol - omg that is a terrible song btw XD makes me so mad! *is sat here listening to classical for dogs*


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> I'll try and dig up some pics lol - omg that is a terrible song btw XD makes me so mad! *is sat here listening to classical for dogs*


hahaha yeah but too cahchie hehehehehe   bet your rats are cute lol


----------



## Argent

Here's my two old men, Rufus and Seamus, how I'd like to remember them tbh...they're both terribly threadbare now, and Rufus' back end has gone and he's been getting skinnier and skinnier yet he still manages to get around and eat and drink just fine!










Here's the four young bucks, Tetley, Twining, Bigboy and Fitch:










And the girls group, Lavender and Shank (mum and daughter, also mum of the b&w boys)










and Mimi and Mochi:


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> i cant get this song out my head :lol: :lol:
> 
> [youtube_browser]sdbyG2MrBHk&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


get it out of your head quick lol i hate it not sure if the video or the song annoys me more lol no i think its her in general


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> get it out of your head quick lol i hate it not sure if the video or the song annoys me more lol no i think its her in general


i know my sister friend was playing it and now i cant get it out my head :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

awwww cutie rattys


----------



## Argent

Come on then, let's see some cute pics of your furkids


----------



## raggie doll

well if we must lol
I'm missing one


----------



## katie200

there you go cutie pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> well if we must lol
> I'm missing one


awwwwwww blessss sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :thumbsup:


----------



## raggie doll

Loopy he is quite a big boy and the oldest others are:
Tabby: Keiko
Black: Schumy
White mix: Kami
Grey:Loopy
Black and white : dexter


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> there you go cutie pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


awwww little computer kitties, and doesn't jessie always look really happy


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Loopy he is quite a big boy and the oldest others are:
> Tabby: Keiko
> Black: Schumy
> White mix: Kami
> Grey:Loopy
> Black and white : dexter


awwwwwww cutie pie cant leave loopy out


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> awwww little computer kitties, and doesn't jessie always look really happy


hahaha oooh yes smokey my new computer typest hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah jessie a happy dog


----------



## raggie doll

no but they wouldn't let me add anymore in one go lol


----------



## Argent

What gorgeous kitties....I'd love to be in the middle of that furpile at the moment!!!
Jessie's so sweet too, I love great squishy labs X3


----------



## katie200

holly in the bathe hhahahaha













































:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> What gorgeous kitties....I'd love to be in the middle of that furpile at the moment!!!
> Jessie's so sweet too, I love great squishy labs X3


hahaha yeah she a lovely lab


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> no but they wouldn't let me add anymore in one go lol


that is true unless you use photo bucket


----------



## raggie doll

ok peeps i have to go laptop wants to have a sleep. Loving chatting to you and we are expecting pics of ratites next time lol
Night xxx


----------



## Argent

Awh nighty night! Will try and have another photoshoot with them soon!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> ok peeps i have to go laptop wants to have a sleep. Loving chatting to you and we are expecting pics of ratites next time lol
> Night xxx


night night  take care


----------



## Argent

I think I'm gunna see if Oscar wants to get some shuteye now...or will let me lol. Lovely talking to you, nanite! x


----------



## _Sara_

What are we all on with tonight then?


----------



## katie200

what you upto tomorrow Argent


----------



## Argent

katie200 said:


> what you upto tomorrow Argent


My day consists of sleeping, walking the dog, and making My Little Pony characters out of icing for my friend's birthday cake tomorrow


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> My day consists of sleeping, walking the dog, and making My Little Pony characters out of icing for my friend's birthday cake tomorrow


coool sound good my lil pony my lil sister used to love that sort of thing


----------



## katie200

evening all you night owls how are you all doing to night and your pets too  

helloooo hope,angie,raggie doll,jonesey,porps, hope your all well :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]oxHnRfhDmrk[/youtube_browser]

love this song lol 
[youtube_browser]rotfVD8Jy6Y[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: hope your all well


----------



## porps

evening katie, how's your day been?

[youtube_browser]KHgkMSbnl0o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> evening katie, how's your day been?
> 
> [youtube_browser]KHgkMSbnl0o[/youtube_browser]


evening porps the days been al right hooveing still needs doing and mums hair is now red my lil sister died it hahaha:thumbup: smokeys had his jabs for this year but this evening i fainted so a lil fuzzy hehehehe

hows you and rambles


----------



## porps

we're both fine, rumbles just eaten and is now racing round the flat hell for leather... so funny to watch, he's been on good form today especially when he tries to charge from lounge to kitchen and his little legs are going 100 miles an hour but he aint moving anywhere cos of the wood floor :laugh:
Like watching a cartoon 

How come you fainted? Lack of sleep or what?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> we're both fine, rumbles just eaten and is now racing round the flat hell for leather... so funny to watch, he's been on good form today especially when he tries to charge from lounge to kitchen and his little legs are going 100 miles an hour but he aint moving anywhere cos of the wood floor :laugh:
> Like watching a cartoon
> 
> How come you fainted? Lack of sleep or what?


hahahaha porps that well funny bet that so funny to watch bless rambles  glad your both well you been doing more tunes

i think it was cos i for got to eat been stressed and maybe lack of sleep more likely stress related 

what you been upto today


----------



## porps

ah lack of food was going to be my second guess :arf:
Tried to do a bit more of that tune yeah but head doesnt seem in the right place today, everything i do to it seems to make it sound worse now... so yet another unfinished work in progress.... but it's here if you fancy a listen Mini style-processed by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free it's stompy techno so not to everyones tastes :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
Other than that just been listening to tunes and playing with the cat most of the day.. pretty boring life atm.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> ah lack of food was going to be my second guess :arf:
> Tried to do a bit more of that tune yeah but head doesnt seem in the right place today, everything i do to it seems to make it sound worse now... so yet another unfinished work in progress.... but it's here if you fancy a listen Mini style-processed by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free it's stompy techno so not to everyones tastes :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> Other than that just been listening to tunes and playing with the cat most of the day.. pretty boring life atm.


yeah im alright now though  awwww i like the tune i think you should jkeep working at it  i did a bit of my blog today and had sister round well one after she did mums hair lol your cat sound like a lil funny one bet he keeps you busy all day and make you laugh


----------



## porps

Thanks, i will probably go back to the tune sometime but it kinda sounds finished to me already, thats the problem i'm having with it...
Yeah rumble keeps me entertained... i know its a cliche but i really dunno how i managed before i had him. :thumbup:
Glad ya feeling better anyway


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Thanks, i will probably go back to the tune sometime but it kinda sounds finished to me already, thats the problem i'm having with it...
> Yeah rumble keeps me entertained... i know its a cliche but i really dunno how i managed before i had him. :thumbup:
> Glad ya feeling better anyway


cooool  your god at the tune thing  awww i understand i wouldnt cope with out my in sane 2 lol :thumbup: and ramble sounds a cooool cat thanks


----------



## katie200

raggie doll say a big hellooooo to you all and night night :d:d


----------



## Clare7435

Hiya all who are still roaming the rafters of the pet forum at stupid oclock at night like myself 
Can i sleep? can I buggers....so thought 'd drop in and waffle on for a while.
As usual fizz is asleep on my feet tex is guarding the front door making ike a huge draught excluder and penny is on the pillow next to my side of the bed.laying on her back with all 4 legs in the air...she sleeps like this all the time and it still makes me laugh so much...it's such good job i don't live with my fella isn't it or the poor bloke would have to sleep on the floor lol...my babies are spoilt i think...a fine line between loved and spoilt....I prefer to say they're just loved I think. Dolly is asleep on the back room sofa.Tilly is in Fizz's bed..anyone who comes to my house seems rather amused that often there'll be a cat, dog and rabbit asleep on a sofa with no fighting and arguing between them.
how is everyone else this evening/morning... whatever it is...hope everyone is ok and all the furries are doing well. 
Take care all xx


----------



## Jonesey

porps said:


> ah lack of food was going to be my second guess :arf:
> Tried to do a bit more of that tune yeah but head doesnt seem in the right place today, everything i do to it seems to make it sound worse now... so yet another unfinished work in progress.... but it's here if you fancy a listen Mini style-processed by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free it's stompy techno so not to everyones tastes :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> Other than that just been listening to tunes and playing with the cat most of the day.. pretty boring life atm.


I must admit I still don't get the whole 'techno' thang - but I'm old.  I liked the beat though! - and some of the sounds. 

Sorry you weren't well today Katie and hope you're having a good sleep now that you've said goodnight!  I have blood sugar issues sometimes myself - I know now when I'm getting low - if I get shaky/sweaty then I know it's time to refuel. I didn't know how to recognize the signs when I was younger so sometimes I'd just drop or weave - and was always embarrassed about it when I shouldn't have been!


----------



## katie200

i am still about jonesey:thumbup: hi everyone else that about too


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> Hiya all who are still roaming the rafters of the pet forum at stupid oclock at night like myself
> Can i sleep? can I buggers....so thought 'd drop in and waffle on for a while.
> As usual fizz is asleep on my feet tex is guarding the front door making ike a huge draught excluder and penny is on the pillow next to my side of the bed.laying on her back with all 4 legs in the air...she sleeps like this all the time and it still makes me laugh so much...it's such good job i don't live with my fella isn't it or the poor bloke would have to sleep on the floor lol...my babies are spoilt i think...a fine line between loved and spoilt....I prefer to say they're just loved I think. Dolly is asleep on the back room sofa.Tilly is in Fizz's bed..anyone who comes to my house seems rather amused that often there'll be a cat, dog and rabbit asleep on a sofa with no fighting and arguing between them.
> how is everyone else this evening/morning... whatever it is...hope everyone is ok and all the furries are doing well.
> Take care all xx


hi Clare7435 
awwww all your pets sound well cute and this is defo the play to put cant sleep talk hahaha hope your alright you take care too smokey a little down after his jabs but everyone else is a okay 



Jonesey said:


> I must admit I still don't get the whole 'techno' thang - but I'm old.  I liked the beat though! - and some of the sounds.
> 
> Sorry you weren't well today Katie and hope you're having a good sleep now that you've said goodnight!  I have blood sugar issues sometimes myself - I know now when I'm getting low - if I get shaky/sweaty then I know it's time to refuel. I didn't know how to recognize the signs when I was younger so sometimes I'd just drop or weave - and was always embarrassed about it when I shouldn't have been!


hi jonsesy 
hows you and biscuit and when did i say good night i dont remember it may have been for raggie doll hahaha yeah think i just took on too much to day and kinda fainted oops least i was laying on my bed not going down the stairs this time cos landing on the hoover hurts hahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

Ooooh something really weird just happened there - screen widened then shrank and my post disappeared and all was blank - maybe my puter is haunted!  lol 

At any rate haunted or not, we're off for our last walk of the night! G'night if I don't get back on PF!


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> I must admit I still don't get the whole 'techno' thang - but I'm old.  I liked the beat though! - and some of the sounds.


thanks for the kind words.. yeah i didnt get techno for a long time either. "its just the same beat in every song boom boom boom boom, so repetitive, thats not proper music!". But a mate got me into more ambient and melodic techno like aphex twin and autechre and i grew to realise that theres some really inspirational stuff if you know where to look... then a few years later i discovered a certain well known clubdrug and suddenly the boom boom boom stuff started to make sense to me too :mad2: :aureola:
but u sure as hell wont be converted by my half arsed tunes!

[youtube_browser]Hqhra-lzRRE[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]dLHtV_S2HZw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Ooooh something really weird just happened there - screen widened then shrank and my post disappeared and all was blank - maybe my puter is haunted!  lol
> 
> At any rate haunted or not, we're off for our last walk of the night! G'night if I don't get back on PF!


have a wounderful walk jonesey good night hun and good morning have a lovely day


----------



## Clare7435

Aww Bless his heart...well done Smokey you're a brave boy...Mummy please give him an extra treat today from me ...I hate taking them for jabs....even if they don't feel it and have n probs afterwards I feel guilty for the entire day...I took my 16 yr old son for his jab last week and didn't feel an ounce of guilt how bad is that haha...but after playing me a right dance that week totally defiant and being too big for his boots it slapped on poetic justice to me haha....ooh did i just say that


----------



## katie200

agood evening alll how is eveyone doing


----------



## raggie doll

wow is it night thread time already


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> Aww Bless his heart...well done Smokey you're a brave boy...Mummy please give him an extra treat today from me ...I hate taking them for jabs....even if they don't feel it and have n probs afterwards I feel guilty for the entire day...I took my 16 yr old son for his jab last week and didn't feel an ounce of guilt how bad is that haha...but after playing me a right dance that week totally defiant and being too big for his boots it slapped on poetic justice to me haha....ooh did i just say that


hahaha yeah he got loads of treat  i hate when any of my pets go to the vets i worry like mad even if its just there jabs lol haha awwww


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> wow is it night thread time already


haha i though i drop by hows you raggie doll


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> haha i though i drop by hows you raggie doll


i put one of the kittens baskets on top of the couch whilst i was doing something and now keiko is in it she is so gonna fall


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> i put one of the kittens baskets on top of the couch whilst i was doing something and now keiko is in it she is so gonna fall


hhahaha awwwwwwwwwwww blesss her hopefuly she wont afall lol  smokey do that when i tidy up lol :


----------



## raggie doll

The worst is when I'm making the bed, they want to get in the duvet cover and start attacking the sheet and me


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> The worst is when I'm making the bed, they want to get in the duvet cover and start attacking the sheet and me


hahahahaha awwwww smokey loves to do that too he bites  then gos mad hehehehe


----------



## porps

Wheres everyones favourite nightowl tonight?

well ok i will start in her absence...

Hey all! Hope you and your furries are all well. What the hell are you still doing up at this hour anyway?:crazy::dita:ut::thumbsup:

[youtube_browser]a31tMonwqpU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Clare7435

Hi all...hope everyone is ok ad the furies are doing well...I'm sat here surrounded by a bed of snoozing fur as usual  in my babygro style jim jams because it's cold...what a sight but never mind I sleep with only my pets so nobody see's lol. I had a tooth out the other day and it hurts and then this morning I came down with a stomach bug so not been on here as much today...far too much conversation with the toilet bowl for my liking...and why is it that when you're being sick the dogs want a fuss...at exactly that precise moment....and then its me who feels guilty because i have to ignore them...madness. I'm not a good ill person though...I never get ill so not being able to do anything has really annoyed me I like to be busy and running abut cleaning up etc.
Hope everyone is good anyway....give all the fury ones a stroke from me xx


----------



## porps

hey clare, sorry you're not feeling well.. dont you reckon the dogs know you're ill and just wanna comfort you? Toothache is the worst! especially when you've already had the tooth out and the pain is still there, how do you fix that?!


----------



## Jonesey

porps said:


> wheres everyones favourite night owl tonight? i want my money back!
> 
> Well i guess i'll start then...
> 
> Hello everyone! Hope you and your furries are all well, what on earth are you doing up at this hour? get to bed!
> 
> :dita:


Hmm - it's automatically quoting your post Porps, not my doing honestly! And I'm up because it's only 10:46pm here!

I hope you're feeling better soon Clare. Sometimes getting a tooth out releases all the toxins/infection that was trapped, that might be what's making you sick - your body's getting rid of it. And don't dogs just love sick? blech, ack


----------



## porps

yeah it was wierd that, couldve sworn it didnt post when i first tried, thats why i made second post... only realised i had double posted when i saw you had liked them both so i deleted one of them. I blame the ghosts in the machine.:yikes:

how's your day been?


----------



## mstori

Hope everyone is ok 

just watching some tv... just made the most yummy cheese on toast ever


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Wheres everyones favourite nightowl tonight?
> 
> well ok i will start in her absence...
> 
> Hey all! Hope you and your furries are all well. What the hell are you still doing up at this hour anyway?:crazy::dita:ut::thumbsup:
> 
> [youtube_browser]a31tMonwqpU[/youtube_browser]


HELLOOOOO PORPS HOWS YOU AND RAMBLES  AND WERE UP COS WE CAN BE HEHEHEHEHE 

AND HAD TOOO MUCH CLEANING TO DO


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOO PORPS,JOMSESY,CLARE. RAGGIE DOLL, MSTORI

Clare i hope you feeel better soon hun((((((((hugs)))))))

jonesey hows you and biscuit hope your both well 

raggie doll hows you and the cats doing

mstori hows you and your pets tonight

i am fine been catching up on me cleaning got my asda food shop coming tomorrow : now im having my kinda morning cuppa listingf to this

[youtube_browser]TFjzK4wl4Ys[/youtube_browser]


----------



## mstori

we are ok thanks 

had a bit of a funny turn and hoping to get to the drs today..

you got anything planned?


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> we are ok thanks
> 
> had a bit of a funny turn and hoping to get to the drs today..
> 
> you got anything planned?


awww glad your okay hun 

hope you feel better after your funny turn ((hugs))

i waiting in for asda this morning haha and mum has the docs comingto give her her meds so pretty dorning day  likey be or the pooter some of it lol 

you got anything planned


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> awww glad your okay hun
> 
> hope you feel better after your funny turn ((hugs))
> 
> i waiting in for asda this morning haha and mum has the docs comingto give her her meds so pretty dorning day  likey be or the pooter some of it lol
> 
> you got anything planned


thanks..

If the weather stays ok I have to do all the hutches today.. annoyed cos not been able to get my supplies this week.. and I enjoy doing the hutches and setting everything up, will have to be a quick clean out instead


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> thanks..
> 
> If the weather stays ok I have to do all the hutches today.. annoyed cos not been able to get my supplies this week.. and I enjoy doing the hutches and setting everything up, will have to be a quick clean out instead


awwww sounds like you been busy  yeah its grrr when you cant get the stuff you need my sister nearly had a stress out moment when she couldnt find her hamster food so i ordered it on line  love the pc


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> awwww sounds like you been busy  yeah its grrr when you cant get the stuff you need my sister nearly had a stress out moment when she couldnt find her hamster food so i ordered it on line  love the pc


you just reminded me that i need gerbil food! guess i had best get dressed and go to shops when they open 

havent been out the house for over a week.. dont want to :lol:

thank goodness for the net! haha


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> you just reminded me that i need gerbil food! guess i had best get dressed and go to shops when they open
> 
> havent been out the house for over a week.. dont want to :lol:
> 
> thank goodness for the net! haha


hahaha awww yeah its non stop hey 

hahaha awwwwww yeah i hate going out too 

yup the nets like a huge supermarket at a touch of a botten hahaha :thumbup:

gotta finch some more xmas shopping to day and get my snowwoman costume  hahahaha


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> hahaha awww yeah its non stop hey
> 
> hahaha awwwwww yeah i hate going out too
> 
> yup the nets like a huge supermarket at a touch of a botten hahaha :thumbup:
> 
> gotta finch some more xmas shopping to day and get my snowwoman costume  hahahaha


yep 

done most of birthday/christmas shopping on the net.. click and its delivered.. although i do love shopping. Think I have a carrier bag fetish.. love the feeling when you get your purchase :lol:

but not been able to go out lately so at least it saved my feet 

snowman outfit?


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> yep
> 
> done most of birthday/christmas shopping on the net.. click and its delivered.. although i do love shopping. Think I have a carrier bag fetish.. love the feeling when you get your purchase :lol:
> 
> but not been able to go out lately so at least it saved my feet
> 
> snowman outfit?


yeah i donbe most of my xmas shopping still got a few things to get plus find a free from nut weat soyer cake for my sister birthday as it in dec hehehehe oooh i have a no like carrier bags they break on me  i dont like shopping ittaks too long so love the net hehehe

yup this is what im wearing for christmas :thumbup:


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> yeah i donbe most of my xmas shopping still got a few things to get plus find a free from nut weat soyer cake for my sister birthday as it in dec hehehehe oooh i have a no like carrier bags they break on me  i dont like shopping ittaks too long so love the net hehehe
> 
> yup this is what im wearing for christmas :thumbup:


cool outfit 

you really do christmas dont you :lol:


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> cool outfit
> 
> you really do christmas dont you :lol:


oooh yeah i do i love it  its the one time of year i get giddy and all christmisis hahaha but also its the family being happy thing i love  and this year mums mentil health a lot better so it gonna be a good one this yeah


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> oooh yeah i do i love it  its the one time of year i get giddy and all christmisis hahaha but also its the family being happy thing i love  and this year mums mentil health a lot better so it gonna be a good one this yeah


hope it is a good one then 

Im almost sorted.. think I may even attempt a dinner for when the kids come


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> hope it is a good one then
> 
> Im almost sorted.. think I may even attempt a dinner for when the kids come


thanks mee too 

coool what you doing for dinner


----------



## mstori

katie200 said:


> thanks mee too
> 
> coool what you doing for dinner


been looking at some recipes and saw some things I would like to attempt. Will be at Dels, so cant have anything frozen which is a pain, unless i pop to mine early on..

the full works.. turkey or chicken and pork or beef, quorn roast for me.. mash, yorkshire puds, roast potatoes, loads of veg, etc

then pud will probs be cake, cheesecake and got to have trifle on christmas! 

Do you have a big dinner? we dont normally as only me. The kids are picked up at dinnertime by their dad, and they have normally just finished unwrapping presents 

this way its the other way round, so I get them at tea time  will be weird..


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> been looking at some recipes and saw some things I would like to attempt. Will be at Dels, so cant have anything frozen which is a pain, unless i pop to mine early on..
> 
> the full works.. turkey or chicken and pork or beef, quorn roast for me.. mash, yorkshire puds, roast potatoes, loads of veg, etc
> 
> then pud will probs be cake, cheesecake and got to have trifle on christmas!
> 
> Do you have a big dinner? we dont normally as only me. The kids are picked up at dinnertime by their dad, and they have normally just finished unwrapping presents
> 
> this way its the other way round, so I get them at tea time  will be weird..


hahaa sound like you got lots of cooking to do :thumbup: lol yup mum do chicken and rost pork and all the stuff that gos with it i of course dont eat any of it  as im more a bread and salid girl dont eat meat but she also do christmas cake not like that either but have been know to eat a pice just for her and then the home mad mince pie soursage rolls jame tarts and what ever else she a fit in on xmas eve hahahaha:thumbup: mum loves her cooking

awww bet it will feel weid but bet you all have a really lovely time


----------



## katie200

evening all

helloooo to raggie doll,jonesey,angie,porps, and everyone else


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> evening all
> 
> helloooo to raggie doll,jonesey,angie,porps, and everyone else


hey hun whats going on


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> evening all
> 
> helloooo to raggie doll,jonesey,angie,porps, and everyone else


Hey,  It's raining down here. Hehe, my cats love it when it rains. :thumbup:


----------



## hope

hello all its tooooo cold have not been on for a few days as been realy busy and soooo tired its unreal .today i went to see me family as i live miles away from them and dont get to see them as much as i would like to but haho .

how is everyone been ?


----------



## raggie doll

hey cat patrol, hope 
what area are you too in, its cold here but no rain, my cats just love being in my bedroom as my room is an attic room so they love watching the rain hit the windows bless. 

How's everyones babies


----------



## Clare7435

Evening everyone...how everyone is well and he small furies are all doing well nd happy...Another night of feeling tender after this damn bug I've had but feeling better than was so all good...Bet you can't guess where my furies are........yup got it in one...Penny on the pillow, Fizz on me feet and tex guarding the door....tilly is under the bath an dolly is on the sofa....i think the kids are in bed....lol...have a great evening everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ukdave

raggie doll said:


> hey cat patrol, hope
> what area are you too in, its cold here but no rain, my cats just love being in my bedroom as my room is an attic room so they love watching the rain hit the windows bless.
> 
> How's everyones babies


Hey raggie doll :thumbup: I'm in Aus.  My cats love sleeping on the lounge. How are you?


----------



## raggie doll

CatPatrol said:


> Hey raggie doll :thumbup: I'm in Aus.  My cats love sleeping on the lounge. How are you?


I'm good your in Australia i'm jealous hahaha i was just watching crowns and have the kittens on the couch with me sleeping, but i'm sure that won't last for long lol. the two big boys had e run off to my bedroom to sleep on the bed lol

How are your babies


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hey hun whats going on


HELLOOOO RAGGIE DOLL

how you and the kittys my pooter runny slow tonight grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr haha



CatPatrol said:


> Hey,  It's raining down here. Hehe, my cats love it when it rains. :thumbup:


hi catppatrol 
yaya rain my my cats dont like it  hows you



hope said:


> hello all its tooooo cold have not been on for a few days as been realy busy and soooo tired its unreal .today i went to see me family as i live miles away from them and dont get to see them as much as i would like to but haho .
> 
> how is everyone been ?


helloooo hope  awwww i missed ya on here hope you had a nice visit with your family my pooters running slooooow grrrrrrrrr me things it heading for a crash  abart from that im alright i guess and holly and smokey are being cute lol


----------



## ukdave

raggie doll said:


> hey cat patrol, hope
> what area are you too in, its cold here but no rain, my cats just love being in my bedroom as my room is an attic room so they love watching the rain hit the windows bless.
> 
> How's everyones babies


They're having a good time sitting next to me. :thumbup:


----------



## ukdave

> hi catppatrol
> yaya rain my my cats dont like it  hows you


I'm going pretty good. Just relaxing. You?


----------



## raggie doll

CatPatrol said:


> They're having a good time sitting next to me. :thumbup:


mine are now competing for the nook of my arm


----------



## Jonesey

Hello everyone! My OH and son are watching a Vin Diesel movie (can't stand him) and my daughter's gone to her cousin's for a sleepover - they're going to cross the border into the U.S. tomorrow and go shopping, lucky girl. I killed myself to get her a passport for this very trip (one day) and then found out she doesn't need it! If you're under 16 and crossing in a car your birth certificate will do. Haha all over me! I need to get all our passports done before the end of year though - fecking Canadian government is planning to do E-passports (whatever that means) and the cost will quadruple. Blech.

BUT at least I am free to get online early! 

How's everyone? Having a good night?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello everyone! My OH and son are watching a Vin Diesel movie (can't stand him) and my daughter's gone to her cousin's for a sleepover - they're going to cross the border into the U.S. tomorrow and go shopping, lucky girl. I killed myself to get her a passport for this very trip (one day) and then found out she doesn't need it! If you're under 16 and crossing in a car your birth certificate will do. Haha all over me! I need to get all our passports done before the end of year though - fecking Canadian government is planning to do E-passports (whatever that means) and the cost will quadruple. Blech.
> 
> BUT at least I am free to get online early!
> 
> How's everyone? Having a good night?


helloooo jonesey 
that sounds cool  cool bet your daughter gonna have fun in the us hows biscuit 
im alright my pooter about to turn it self off grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr upgrades hahahahaha pets are all fine


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Hello everyone! My OH and son are watching a Vin Diesel movie (can't stand him) and my daughter's gone to her cousin's for a sleepover - they're going to cross the border into the U.S. tomorrow and go shopping, lucky girl. I killed myself to get her a passport for this very trip (one day) and then found out she doesn't need it! If you're under 16 and crossing in a car your birth certificate will do. Haha all over me! I need to get all our passports done before the end of year though - fecking Canadian government is planning to do E-passports (whatever that means) and the cost will quadruple. Blech.
> 
> BUT at least I am free to get online early!
> 
> How's everyone? Having a good night?


hi hows the baby doing, got i wish i could swap countries with you lol


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> I'm going pretty good. Just relaxing. You?


im alright the pooters about to go off grrrrr haha ipod it is if it chagedlol


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> helloooo jonesey
> that sounds cool  cool bet your daughter gonna have fun in the us hows biscuit
> im alright my pooter about to turn it self off grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr upgrades hahahahaha pets are all fine


Yep she is. I told her she has to either ditch clothes or she's going to get dinged for duty on the way back though!

I hope your puter doesn't quit on you!!!!

OH and my son are eating popcorn while watching their movie and Biscuit is hanging close for all the dropped ones. Butter on it too... yum


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Yep she is. I told her she has to either ditch clothes or she's going to get dinged for duty on the way back though!
> 
> I hope your puter doesn't quit on you!!!!
> 
> OH and my son are eating popcorn while watching their movie and Biscuit is hanging close for all the dropped ones. Butter on it too... yum


aww bless her looking for scraps my cats are worse than dogs they put their paws in my food doesn't matter what I'm eating either lol


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> hi hows the baby doing, got i wish i could swap countries with you lol


She's good! 

Tell me again that you want to swap countries when it's January and I'm in the deepfeckingfreeze and it's -25C with the windchill. Or April for that matter - we had a foot of snow then this year! Of course you could always go to B.C., it's warmer there - but the cost of living is scary there.

I would love to come to the UK for a visit again. I haven't been in 20yrs and I have lots of family in Ireland - England as well.  My father recently found out he has 7000pounds in his Irish bank account that he'd forgotten about! He may well take my Mum over next spring or summer, it could be their last big trip together. I am really hoping they do it!


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> aww bless her looking for scraps my cats are worse than dogs they put their paws in my food doesn't matter what I'm eating either lol


OMGoddess I'd go nuts! Outta my food kitties, I don't anyone coming sampling from my plate. That's because I had older brothers that would nick any really good supper - like french fries or pieces of my desert - to the point where I'd eat with an arm around my plate and try to stab them with my fork when they were getting too near. Of course I wouldn't do that to a furbaby, probably just go eat in the closet or something. 

We were lucky with out cat, when she adopted us she was beyond the counter jumping years.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> She's good!
> 
> Tell me again that you want to swap countries when it's January and I'm in the deepfeckingfreeze and it's -25C with the windchill. Or April for that matter - we had a foot of snow then this year! Of course you could always go to B.C., it's warmer there - but the cost of living is scary there.
> 
> I would love to come to the UK for a visit again. I haven't been in 20yrs and I have lots of family in Ireland - England as well. My father recently found out he has 7000pounds in his Irish bank account that he'd forgotten about! He may well take my Mum over next spring or summer, it could be their last big trip together. I am really hoping they do it!


oooh 7000 pounds not bad, yeah my gran was irish i do love the irish but the only problem with it i have is the crazy religiousness over there they can be a bit crazy lol Well I'm kind of a mid weather person not too hot not too freezing but i deal with the cold better tbh.

Seriously one month in britain and you will want to go back running lol the systems over here are pretty backwards

Yep when they try to steal food its nooooo way they end up getting kicked out of the room!
Like you i grew up with brothers two in fact and they are garbage disposals i mean my brother can eat so much pin one sitting its scary my flat mate didn't believe me till she witnessed it for myself so whenever I'm eating something it becomes shared  my dad is the same so as a kid it was eat fast or don't eat


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> oooh 7000 pounds not bad, yeah my gran was irish i do love the irish but the only problem with it i have is the crazy religiousness over there they can be a bit crazy lol Well I'm kind of a mid weather person not too hot not too freezing but i deal with the cold better tbh.
> 
> Seriously one month in britain and you will want to go back running lol the systems over here are pretty backwards
> 
> Yep when they try to steal food its nooooo way they end up getting kicked out of the room!
> Like you i grew up with brothers two in fact and they are garbage disposals i mean my brother can eat so much pin one sitting its scary my flat mate didn't believe me till she witnessed it for myself so whenever I'm eating something it becomes shared  my dad is the same so as a kid it was eat fast or don't eat


Yeah he also found out he has 60,000CAD in a savings account he forgot about here - my Mum want's to spend it fixing the house, he wants to hold on to it as he's a lot older than her and wants her the money handy for her when he's not here anymore. I really do think he should blow the Irish money though!

I loved it over there - I really think it's because that's where my extended family is - we didn't have any here growing up except when they came to visit which is not the same at all. When I've been over and in a room with cousins and aunts/uncles (though they're all gone now - my Da is the last one left out of seven) and looked around to see that most of us have the same eyes! It's hard to describe the connection you feel. As well as what we lacked growing up. I could definitely handle a month or two. And I'd love to take my kids - too bad it's so expensive! My parent's are norniron too, from Belfast.  Not overly religious at all although my father was an orangeman for a long time.

My parents used to go over every summer when we were teenagers and I'd sniff their clothes when they come back - nothing like that sea smell! 

And garbage disposals would be a good way to describe my brothers growing up - scavengers even better!


----------



## Clare7435

Jonesey said:


> She's good!
> 
> Tell me again that you want to swap countries when it's January and I'm in the deepfeckingfreeze and it's -25C with the windchill. Or April for that matter - we had a foot of snow then this year! Of course you could always go to B.C., it's warmer there - but the cost of living is scary there.
> 
> *I would love to come to the UK for a visit again*. I haven't been in 20yrs and I have lots of family in Ireland - England as well. My father recently found out he has 7000pounds in his Irish bank account that he'd forgotten about! He may well take my Mum over next spring or summer, it could be their last big trip together. I am really hoping they do it!


Oh and I would love to come to the US for anther visit I've been twice, once for 2 weeks once for the full 7 weeks summer holidays, both times we stayed in kissimmee florida and it was amazing...talk about stress free fun...apart from being there when hurricane charlie hit in 2004 that was VERY stressful. My Aunt has a ranch in Canada but they hardly speak to us so I've never been there...would love to go though...Lets get in touch with wife swap hehe... although I'm thinking after a week with my kids there'd be some discarded hair around the place as there's not actually husband t help round here


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Yeah he also found out he has 60,000CAD in a savings account he forgot about here - my Mum want's to spend it fixing the house, he wants to hold on to it as he's a lot older than her and wants her the money handy for her when he's not here anymore. I really do think he should blow the Irish money though!
> 
> I loved it over there - I really think it's because that's where my extended family is - we didn't have any here growing up except when they came to visit which is not the same at all. When I've been over and in a room with cousins and aunts/uncles (though they're all gone now - my Da is the last one left out of seven) and looked around to see that most of us have the same eyes! It's hard to describe the connection you feel. As well as what we lacked growing up. I could definitely handle a month or two. And I'd love to take my kids - too bad it's so expensive! My parent's are norniron too, from Belfast.  Not overly religious at all although my father was an orangeman for a long time.
> 
> My parents used to go over every summer when we were teenagers and I'd sniff their clothes when they come back - nothing like that sea smell!
> 
> And garbage disposals would be a good way to describe my brothers growing up - scavengers even better!


yes scavengers would be better way of describing it lol yeah we're the same my mum is french so my french cousins weren't really around and my dads sister didn't have kids so its relatives from other places i didn't have cousins around when i was young its weird so when your all together its nice strange at first cause your not used to it i always feel at ease with the irish side i have the hair and the blue eyes and white skin lol so i look like I'm from there lol

It has become very expensive cause like england its a tourist attraction but also depends which part of ireland the republic or northern ireland. I always preferred my irish relatives to the french though lol

And still to this day my brothers steal my food lol


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL MY LOVELY NIGHT OWLS HOW ARE YOU ALL DOING 

HELLOOOOO ANGIE,JONSESY,PORPS,RAGGIE DOL, CLARE.HOPE AND EVERYONE ELSE

[youtube_browser]JBB_ekJSi_A&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

additcted to this song to night lol


----------



## raggie doll

hey hun and everyone else!

Sorry feeling angry tonight at bully's on the forum :mad2::mad2:
Anyway lol hows everyones babies


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hey hun and everyone else!
> 
> Sorry feeling angry tonight at bully's on the forum :mad2::mad2:
> Anyway lol hows everyones babies


awwww raggie doll hun dreap breath and a good screeeeeeeeeeeeeeam really helps matter :mad2: im alright been talking to msn friend  and holly now pawing smokey to play hows your cats


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> awwww raggie doll hun dreap breath and a good screeeeeeeeeeeeeeam really helps matter :mad2: im alright been talking to msn friend  and holly now pawing smokey to play hows your cats


they are good kittens keep picking on dex though


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> they are good kittens keep picking on dex though


awww bless dex glad there all well


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> awww bless dex glad there all well


now they are all here and dexter is cleaning keiko and vice versa


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> now they are all here and dexter is cleaning keiko and vice versa


awwww bless that really sweet


----------



## Guest

Evening. I'm very sore.


----------



## raggie doll

whats up hun


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> whats up hun


Had a laparoscopy so just very sore from that. I think I better correct my sig that should say Nemo no Memo.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening. I'm very sore.


how are you hun


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> Had a laparoscopy so just very sore from that. I think I better correct my sig that should say Nemo no Memo.


oh hun i feel for you i have had one myself it is horrible


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Had a laparoscopy so just very sore from that. I think I better correct my sig that should say Nemo no Memo.


awww (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) hun you where really brave hope you feel less sore soon


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> oh hun i feel for you i have had one myself it is horrible


Hurts a lot doesn't it afterwards. I've got my dissolvable stitches got to change my dressing tomorrow morning which probably hurt.


katie200 said:


> awww (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) hun you where really brave hope you feel less sore soon


Dreading changing the dressings on the 2 incisions.


----------



## hope

hello all i think my kitttens think im a bed as they are asleep on me but its good in a way as oh can do the running around hahahah.

how is everyone ?


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> Hurts a lot doesn't it afterwards. I've got my dissolvable stitches got to change my dressing tomorrow morning which probably hurt.
> 
> Dreading changing the dressings on the 2 incisions.


yeah its not nice and whenever you move it hurts i swear doctors just like inflicting pain.

Hey hope my kittens keep doing that especially on my chest and shoulder area its the padding on the face and neck that hurts


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> yeah its not nice and whenever you move it hurts i swear doctors just like inflicting pain.
> 
> Hey hope my kittens keep doing that especially on my chest and shoulder area its the padding on the face and neck that hurts


Seems to be their favourite thing was going into the back room today uncle said will you hurry up I've not got all day, mum said she's sore so I said you try having a laparoscopy then you'll find out how much pain I'm in. Even hurts to laugh so don't let me click on funny threads. Just hope it doesn't hurt too much when I change my dressings.


----------



## MCWillow

Changing the dressings doent hurt too much - you will feel better sooner than you can imagine at the moment - trust me


----------



## hope

hello alll just thought i would come and say hiiiiiii lol 

has anybody heard off katie ???


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello alll just thought i would come and say hiiiiiii lol
> 
> has anybody heard off katie ???


Think she was on here yesterday.


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> hello alll just thought i would come and say hiiiiiii lol
> 
> has anybody heard off katie ???


was talking to her earlier i'm sure she'll be on in a bit, how are your babies


----------



## katie200

HELLLOOOO EVENING MY NIGHT OWL YOU ALL HERE BEFOR ME TO NIGHT HEHEHE HOWS EVERYONE

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOPE,ANGIE,RAGGIE DOLL, JONESEY,DANELLE,PORPS AND EVERYONE ELSE HEHEHE:thumbup:

[youtube_browser]mX01Rlt2vBc&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello alll just thought i would come and say hiiiiiii lol
> 
> has anybody heard off katie ???


hope i here hun are you okay helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hope i here hun are you okay helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


hahaha you snooze you loose :lol:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hahaha you snooze you loose :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: welll it my pooter to blame hows it all going


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: welll it my pooter to blame hows it all going


good was just putting pics up on black cat awareness day thread yay don't get why people don't like black cats


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> good was just putting pics up on black cat awareness day thread yay don't get why people don't like black cats


i know what you mean black cats are cute but maybe its because of mith hehehehehe


----------



## Guest

Evening peeps.


----------



## hope

HELLO everyone hows things  just been watching tv so forgot i had this page up


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


aaaah they are back lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> HELLO everyone hows things  just been watching tv so forgot i had this page up


im alright what you been watching on tv


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> aaaah they are back lol


They sure are back lol.


----------



## davidc

Evening everyone. Is it me or is it too hot tonight?
Just get too hot a lot of the time even when it's cold weather.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening everyone. Is it me or is it too hot tonight?
> Just get too hot a lot of the time even when it's cold weather.


its cold freezeing


----------



## Guest

good evening i cant sleep  again


----------



## davidc

Elzz said:


> good evening i cant sleep  again


I had that problem for a long time. Sleeping pills didn't work. I went to the chemist and asked their advice. everything they reccomended that "should help" I'd already tried. Went back to my doctors and he prescribed what I later found out were laxatives!!! He said they will help me relax and sleep. Yeah right, good job I didn't take them.

Maybe the sleeping problems were because of the partial seizures though, I don't know, but since I've been on the Topamax, my sleeping has been a lot better.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> I had that problem for a long time. Sleeping pills didn't work. I went to the chemist and asked their advice. everything they reccomended that "should help" I'd already tried. Went back to my doctors and he prescribed what I later found out were laxatives!!! He said they will help me relax and sleep. Yeah right, good job I didn't take them.
> 
> Maybe the sleeping problems were because of the partial seizures though, I don't know, but since I've been on the Topamax, my sleeping has been a lot better.


i wont take pills unless it gets real bad, im like my mum we only sleep for maybe 2 nights a week sometimes 3 if were lucky the other nights we will sleep for say 2hrs then thats it wide awake making panads (cuppas) in the middle of the night ... at least i have here


----------



## hope

soooo whats popin in this room tonight then


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> soooo whats popin in this room tonight then


WHAT  theres popcorn?? where


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> WHAT  theres popcorn?? where


lol put your glasses on i ment whats happening in here lol your so funny x

but on the other hand now you mentioned popcorn you are giving me a taste for some but i am unable to get to a shop


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> soooo whats popin in this room tonight then


hello how are the furies doing today


----------



## MCWillow

Now I want popcorn - and I already had doritos and dips


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> hello how are the furies doing today


hello well where do i start lol darcy was driving me insane he sits on my shoulder licks my ears eyes then runs rings round my head sticking his arse in my face then he trys to suck my skin and my tops as he is needing me then he will jump of then lung himself at my face to rub his body allover me again lol lil bugger

apart from that they are all good

hows your's and you doing ?


----------



## davidc

Elzz said:


> i wont take pills unless it gets real bad, im like my mum we only sleep for maybe 2 nights a week sometimes 3 if were lucky the other nights we will sleep for say 2hrs then thats it wide awake making panads (cuppas) in the middle of the night ... at least i have here


I wouldn't have took the sleeping pills but it had got really bad, I'd take usually at least a couple of hours to fall asleep in the first place and then wake up frequently. Then it got gradually got worse and I was lucky if I got 2 hours sleep a night, that was on a good day. Plus at one point, I was getting so many partial seizures on some days that I would get several just to get out of my bedroom. So I imagine they didn't help. I was always exhausted. The sleeping pills didn't help anyway. But my sleeping is better now anyway.


----------



## hope

MCWillow said:


> Now I want popcorn - and I already had doritos and dips


lol will you all stop mentioning foood lol well junk food hahaha my order does not com untill tomorrow so got no junk food left just oh crisp that i hate lol


----------



## raggie doll

MCWillow said:


> Now I want popcorn - and I already had doritos and dips


whats this talk of popcorn hey lol hey hows the little willow


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> lol put your glasses on i ment whats happening in here lol your so funny x
> 
> but on the other hand now you mentioned popcorn you are giving me a taste for some but i am unable to get to a shop


moi funny never 



MCWillow said:


> Now I want popcorn - and I already had doritos and dips


it wasnt me it was her up there honest 



davidc said:


> I wouldn't have took the sleeping pills but it had got really bad, I'd take usually at least a couple of hours to fall asleep in the first place and then wake up frequently. Then it got gradually got worse and I was lucky if I got 2 hours sleep a night, that was on a good day. Plus at one point, I was getting so many partial seizures on some days that I would get several just to get out of my bedroom. So I imagine they didn't help. I was always exhausted. The sleeping pills didn't help anyway. But my sleeping is better now anyway.


what you doing up now then


----------



## hope

all i ssaid was whats poopin in here then lol


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> all i ssaid was whats poopin in here then lol


yeah see shes at it again


----------



## davidc

Elzz said:


> moi funny never
> 
> it wasnt me it was her up there honest
> 
> what you doing up now then


:lol: Not tired. Funny how I was always tired before yet couldn't get the sleep, now I can get the sleep but I'm not tired at the moment. lol
Anyway, it's good being able to fall asleep a lot easier, when I do go to bed, should fall asleep a lot easier than I used to.


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> hello well where do i start lol darcy was driving me insane he sits on my shoulder licks my ears eyes then runs rings round my head sticking his arse in my face then he trys to suck my skin and my tops as he is needing me then he will jump of then lung himself at my face to rub his body allover me again lol lil bugger
> 
> apart from that they are all good
> 
> hows your's and you doing ?


wow doesn't sound that different from mine, kami has tank to obsessively sucking, licking, padding my face and then going round my neck and then sitting on the chest for all of 2 mins then jumping off then she comes back again and shoves her but in my face for about 5 mins .... so much fun lol and when you put her down to try and get her to stop licking all my skin away she comes back with full brute force lol


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> wow doesn't sound that different from mine, kami has tank to obsessively sucking, licking, padding my face and then going round my neck and then sitting on the chest for all of 2 mins then jumping off then she comes back again and shoves her but in my face for about 5 mins .... so much fun lol and when you put her down to try and get her to stop licking all my skin away she comes back with full brute force lol


it is lovely when they do it only 3 of my cats do it darcy jarva and bear the other 3 are well think they are humans and like to do there own thing lol


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> it is lovely when they do it only 3 of my cats do it darcy jarva and bear the other 3 are well think they are humans and like to do there own thing lol


yeah it is, it will be easier when her tongue has softened lol at the moment its like sand paper LOL but she just is so loving typical of a ragdoll though. how many animals in total do you have


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> yeah it is, it will be easier when her tongue has softened lol at the moment its like sand paper LOL but she just is so loving typical of a ragdoll though. how many animals in total do you have


lol i was going to ask you the same thing lol we have 2 dogs and 6 cats


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> lol i was going to ask you the same thing lol we have 2 dogs and 6 cats


:lol: that made me giggle
I have 5 cats now you have made me feel better about getting another in a few months hehehe i tried to home a dog that was in need but it didn't work he tried to eat the cats and i think they may be a bit traumatised lol. Which is the one you said looked like one of mine kami beige/white/brown


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> HELLO everyone hows things  just been watching tv so forgot i had this page up


helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope you here or not me so confused to night i lost track of you all hehehehe how are ya hun


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope you here or not me so confused to night i lost track of you all hehehehe how are ya hun


hellloooooo how dare you loose track of me  lol im goooder then good 

hows your day been ? xx


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> :lol: that made me giggle
> I have 5 cats now you have made me feel better about getting another in a few months hehehe i tried to home a dog that was in need but it didn't work he tried to eat the cats and i think they may be a bit traumatised lol. Which is the one you said looked like one of mine kami beige/white/brown


lol i know the feeling about the dogs in the house great when we are outside and so are the cats they are also great but if im not they do chase them but they are not scared of them they just give the dogs a scratch to the chops and they forget about them then lol 
the black one i was on about  x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellloooooo how dare you loose track of me  lol im goooder then good
> 
> hows your day been ? xx


hahaha oooh yeah cant lose track of you im good thanks


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> lol i know the feeling about the dogs in the house great when we are outside and so are the cats they are also great but if im not they do chase them but they are not scared of them they just give the dogs a scratch to the chops and they forget about them then lol
> the black one i was on about  x


did you see the black cat awareness day thread i put him up in there as well


----------



## katie200

GOOOOOOD EVENING ALLLL NIGHT OWLS WHATS BEEN UP TOO 

HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO HOPE,RAGGIE DOLL,ANGIE,JONESEY,CLAIRE DANELLE, PORPS 

[youtube_browser]9q-8rvz3LDk[/youtube_browser]

      :


----------



## Guest

I'm here very excited.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm here very excited.


why you exited


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> I'm here very excited.


i second katie why you excited??????


----------



## hope

HELLOOOO ALLLL Well its piddling it down and for a change all the cats are in and asleep yes shocking as they are never all in at once lol 

just watching made in chealsea and on here


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> why you exited





raggie doll said:


> i second katie why you excited??????


Found out the steps tickets arrived today. by the time the concert comes round I should have my tummy sorted.


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> Found out the steps tickets arrived today. by the time the concert comes round I should have my tummy sorted.


bless you... well at least thats a good point to your day


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> bless you... well at least thats a good point to your day


I can't wait.


----------



## Guest

I can't sleep....hence why I'm on here 

Bored.....

Just realised how rubbish my post is hahaha.


----------



## hope

lol i think its this site just makes you want to stay up all night lol 

i could falll asleep on me laptop at time lol


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> lol i think its this site just makes you want to stay up all night lol
> 
> i could falll asleep on me laptop at time lol


seriously i agree its this site cause even when I'm knackered i find it hard to go offline.....not sad or pathetic at all lol


----------



## Guest

I'm slowly but surely becoming addicted to this site!


----------



## hope

yeah there is just so much going on ,on here lol what can i say its good to talk


----------



## raggie doll

la468 said:


> I'm slowly but surely becoming addicted to this site!


wow that shows some restraint i became addicted ten minutes after finding it LOL but bare in mind I'm insane


----------



## Guest

It will probably end in me being on here all day every day


----------



## raggie doll

la468 said:


> It will probably end in me being on here all day every day


and all night lol


----------



## hope

la468 said:


> It will probably end in me being on here all day every day


it will get like that just you wait lol


----------



## Guest

Hehe! Well, I probably am addicted now...seeing as it's 1:51am and still logged in 

I am going to try sleep...night all!!!!


----------



## raggie doll

la468 said:


> Hehe! Well, I probably am addicted now...seeing as it's 1:51am and still logged in
> 
> I am going to try sleep...night all!!!!


night and good luck sleeping with pf on your brain xx


----------



## hope

lol yeah night night see you very soon


----------



## raggie doll

omg where is everyone


----------



## Jonesey

I'm here! My OH has been staying up later the past few nights or so - keeping me offline. 

Just went for a walk with Biscuit - and she was on high alert as all the raccoons seem to be active. Getting ready for winter I suppose.  Funny how such terrible rodent/vermin/damage causing little beasts are so bloody cute!


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> I'm here! My OH has been staying up later the past few nights or so - keeping me offline.
> 
> Just went for a walk with Biscuit - and she was on high alert as all the raccoons seem to be active. Getting ready for winter I suppose.  Funny how such terrible rodent/vermin/damage causing little beasts are so bloody cute!


LOL yeah i love the racoon look we call kami a racoon


----------



## Jonesey

Soooo, why're you up so late missie?!  Only 11pm here, early still - though I am yawning already. Getting old I suppose.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Soooo, why're you up so late missie?!  Only 11pm here, early still - though I am yawning already. Getting old I suppose.


lol insomnia normally i have katie to keep me company but she has done a disappearing act lol. Just on the net and watching the cats go bonkers although 2 have collapsed now. its 4am here


----------



## Jonesey

Ouch.  When I'm up that late or wake up at that time I do not function well for the day at all. Have you tried a warm glass of milk? Melatonin? Wine? Marijuana? All four I hear help with the no sleepies. 

Sometimes for me it's just white noise. My OH's clock radio plays all kinds of sounds and excepting the white noise sound they all make me want to pee.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Ouch.  When I'm up that late or wake up at that time I do not function well for the day at all. Have you tried a warm glass of milk? Melatonin? Wine? Marijuana? All four I hear help with the no sleepies.
> 
> Sometimes for me it's just white noise. My OH's clock radio plays all kinds of sounds and excepting the white noise sound they all make me want to pee.


lol i tell you if there was cannabis i'd have it lol but over here very much scorned upon lol i have taken a sleeper but will take time to kick in i should go to bed soon really considering i have to be up at 8 lol


----------



## Jonesey

Oh sheesh - and considering that it's 4:27am there??? Wish you luck in the morning! No matter when I sleep I have to have a cup of double strong tea before I can consider myself awake.

And I'm going to head off to bed now and hope I sleep - I get up at 7 with my daughter and then 8am with my son as they go to different schools. My OH gets up around 9am. He does empty the dishwasher though, can't complain too much  . Get some sleep yourself I hope!


----------



## Jonesey

Forgot to say G'night!


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Forgot to say G'night!


thanks hun, who have a nice sleep and i'm gonna try xx


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE

helloooooo angie.hope.raggie doll, jonesey,porps,danelle,and everyone else


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE
> 
> helloooooo angie.hope.raggie doll, jonesey,porps,danelle,and everyone else


HELLO!!!!!!! I'm being heated by the kitties


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> HELLO!!!!!!! I'm being heated by the kitties


hahahahaha yayaya thats great my kittys are destorying my bed room lol crazy pair lol


----------



## Guest

Evening peeps.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


evening danielle hows you


----------



## 1290423

Night everyone!! going up the wooden hill in just a moment!


----------



## katie200

DT said:


> Night everyone!! going up the wooden hill in just a moment!


good night DT take care


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening danielle hows you


I'm ok I guess. Going to try and persuade that hospital that repairing my belly button they cut through is a good idea.


----------



## hope

hello all hows things


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> I'm ok I guess. Going to try and persuade that hospital that repairing my belly button they cut through is a good idea.


Hopefully it will heal in time.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm ok I guess. Going to try and persuade that hospital that repairing my belly button they cut through is a good idea.


yeah thats a good idear 



hope said:


> hello all hows things


helloooooooo hope  hows you havent talked to you in soooooooooo looooooooooong


----------



## hope

lol katie bear you funny little muchkin hehehehe i know its been all of about a ummmmmm min lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol katie bear you funny little muchkin hehehehe i know its been all of about a ummmmmm min lol


ooooh but hope time wizy past it felt like a hour hahahahahaha you okay


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> ooooh but hope time wizy past it felt like a hour hahahahahaha you okay


lol im good just looking at some threads on here seeing whats happening :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol im good just looking at some threads on here seeing whats happening :thumbup:


hahahaha coooool:aureola: i just about doing the same


----------



## hope

blimey its 1 oclock already dont time fly when your having fun


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> blimey its 1 oclock already dont time fly when your having fun


its do hope it really do sone it will be 3 :scared: then daylight


----------



## raggie doll

don't say that i have to be up at 5.30


----------



## hope

5:30 wow i shall be sleeping lol well saying that probably wont as my daughter it teething and is starting to wake up every hour or so lol


----------



## hope

katie please dont say that lol i know time does fly on here lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> don't say that i have to be up at 5.30


ooooh sorry raggie doll time slowing down a bit soon it will only be 1:30 hows you


----------



## katie200

some pics of holly and smokey hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> ooooh sorry raggie doll time slowing down a bit soon it will only be 1:30 hows you


ok tryig to stop the kittens from eating me you know the usual lol


----------



## hope

katie did you just take them pics so cute  would rep it but need to pass it round a bit lol


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> ok tryig to stop the kittens from eating me you know the usual lol


hahahaha awwww blessss


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> katie did you just take them pics so cute  would rep it but need to pass it round a bit lol


I repped her lol so don't worry lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> katie did you just take them pics so cute  would rep it but need to pass it round a bit lol


too them yesturday i think thanks they are cuties hope did i show you smokey on the key boared


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> katie please dont say that lol i know time does fly on here lol


its true hope it do fly here but if ya post super fast like slower hahahaha


----------



## hope

lol my fingers are like they are on speed hahaha 

your cat is a musician i see well you know if time get bad you can get him to earn you some pennys lol 

he is stunning


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> lol my fingers are like they are on speed hahaha
> 
> your cat is a musician i see well you know if time get bad you can get him to earn you some pennys lol
> 
> he is stunning


yeah we could have smokey busking on the streets..... he wouldn't survive two mins he'd be running home like 'muuuummmmmy'


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol my fingers are like they are on speed hahaha
> 
> your cat is a musician i see well you know if time get bad you can get him to earn you some pennys lol
> 
> he is stunning


hahahahaha have ya been typing too much lol

yup he the keybored play smokey :thumbup: well see there always smokey to fall back on hehe

thanks he is a lil monster


----------



## hope

lol well well my eyes are like half closing lol its the heat its getting to me now 

got to make a brew and have a *** lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol well well my eyes are like half closing lol its the heat its getting to me now
> 
> got to make a brew and have a *** lol


hahahaha hope you getting tied cos you warmed up hahahaha 

have a nice cuppa :thumbup:


----------



## hope

got me brew but think it be me last before i hit the sack lol cats have taken over me legs to go to sleep so shall not move for a while


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> got me brew but think it be me last before i hit the sack lol cats have taken over me legs to go to sleep so shall not move for a while


they chose the most funny places to fall asleep


----------



## hope

lol they do there is 23 people online tonight  just thought i would share that with you all lol


----------



## raggie doll

well katie is online but has disappeared again lol


----------



## hope

i just saw that have you got adult thread ? it so funny


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> i just saw that have you got adult thread ? it so funny


i have ?????????????


----------



## Jonesey

There is adult chat - you have to ask if you can join. I've resisted so far..... 

Hi there! (was supposed to be my first line)


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> There is adult chat - you have to ask if you can join. I've resisted so far.....
> 
> Hi there! (was supposed to be my first line)


as always quite an entrance


----------



## hope

we are down to 16 now its the final count down doooo dooo doo lol


----------



## hope

Jonesey said:


> There is adult chat - you have to ask if you can join. I've resisted so far.....
> 
> Hi there! (was supposed to be my first line)


hello just on the hoarding thread think some people think that everyone is the same and is going to write things that they want to hear grrrrr

yeah adult thread is realy funny i dont go on it much just had a look and there is some funny thikgs on there


----------



## Jonesey

hope said:


> hello just on the hoarding thread think some people think that everyone is the same and is going to write things that they want to hear grrrrr
> 
> yeah adult thread is realy funny i dont go on it much just had a look and there is some funny thikgs on there


Oh go and read my post Hope! I quoted you and in no way meant to offend, just inform. From a personal experience and veiwpoint of course.  I've watched quite a few of those shows (because of the experience) and I truly feel sorry for these people trapped and kept by all the junk.


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> as always quite an entrance


Gee thanks! (I think)


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooooooooooooo jonesey


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLL 

[youtube_browser]bCflVRBJMeM&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLLL
> 
> [youtube_browser]bCflVRBJMeM&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


hey what ya doing


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hey what ya doing


listening to music hahahahaha:thumbup: what you doing:aureola:


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> listening to music hahahahaha:thumbup: what you doing:aureola:


doing something for the other site whist surfing pf the usual lol kittens are all asleep at the moment hehehehehe


----------



## Marley boy

hey everyone 

looks like another late night for me :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> doing something for the other site whist surfing pf the usual lol kittens are all asleep at the moment hehehehehe


hahahaha cooooool lol my cats are raceing about the bed room


----------



## katie200

cooooool yup late night lol


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  how iz you all????? xxx


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  how iz you all????? xxx


OMG Angie is alive yay


----------



## hope

Helloooooo katie angie and natasha ...........


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> OMG Angie is alive yay


YIP! YIP! YIP! I IZ! :thumbup:  and stuffing my self with cake! nom nom  x how are you hun? x


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> Helloooooo katie angie and natasha ...........


HELLOOOOO! hun how are you? x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> YIP! YIP! YIP! I IZ! :thumbup:  and stuffing my self with cake! nom nom  x how are you hun? x


I'm good kitties are trying to lick my skin off lol how are the babies


----------



## katie200

angie2011 said:


> helloooooo my little chucklebutties!!! :d:d how iz you all????? Xxx


hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo angie hows you doggies and puss tonight


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> Helloooooo katie angie and natasha ...........


hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope hows you


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOO! hun how are you? x


hello im good thanks ive sent you a friend request on fb  how are you ? x


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope hows you


helllooooo im good thanks hows you ? 

i got a bone to pick with you misses lol how dare you leave us last night without saying good bye


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> helllooooo im good thanks hows you ?
> 
> i got a bone to pick with you misses lol how dare you leave us last night without saying good bye


hahahaha ooops hope you have a bone to pic wiith the laptop that cut me off lol awwww i try not to do that 

im alright had a laugh something gpt me laughing till i really couldnt stop hehehhehe pets are all good being there made selfs hows your pets


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> I'm good kitties are trying to lick my skin off lol how are the babies


Aww bless! there a are a good exfoliater! (soz spelling)  haha :thumbup: well i had to go the doc's 2day! had a lurvly welcome when i came home, Oz with a big fat shitty ass! the wind must of blown his long tail up, and then he sat down, mum tried her best but couldn't bend to clean him sooooo! i ended up with it all up my nails!  (i couldn't find my gloves) eww haha

I think Ben's eye sight has gotten worse  he seams to be really cautious when getting off the back step and he seams to be struggling to find his sock when i throw it, poor baby


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo angie hows you doggies and puss tonight


Helloooo youuuuuu!!!  xx where not to bad hun! except for a shitty bumed pooch! haha x


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Aww bless! there a are a good exfoliater! (soz spelling)  haha :thumbup: well i had to go the doc's 2day! had a lurvly welcome when i came home, Oz with a big fat shitty ass! the wind must of blown his long tail up, and then he sat down, mum tried her best but couldn't bend to clean him sooooo! i ended up with it all up my nails!  (i couldn't find my gloves) eww haha
> 
> I think Ben's eye sight has gotten worse  he seams to be really cautious when getting off the back step and he seams to be struggling to find his sock when i throw it, poor baby


awww poor baby has he got cataracts


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahaha ooops hope you have a bone to pic wiith the laptop that cut me off lol awwww i try not to do that
> 
> im alright had a laugh something gpt me laughing till i really couldnt stop hehehhehe pets are all good being there made selfs hows your pets


lol i know my laptop did it last night hahaha

all the pets are asleep yippeee lol about time to its like a kids play ground in hear at times .

what got you laugthing hun do tell lol


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> hello im good thanks ive sent you a friend request on fb  how are you ? x


Noooooo! you will see what i really look like! hahaha! kidding Ooh! i will have to have a look! i'm not to bad thanx hun and you? x


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> awww poor baby has he got cataracts


His eyes are a little cloudy! i think his old age is really catching up with him!  but he is still a very happy chapy at the mo :thumbup: so i will see how he goes! (cant bear thinking about him getting old)  xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Noooooo! you will see what i really look like! hahaha! kidding Ooh! i will have to have a look! i'm not to bad thanx hun and you? x


im good going shopping tomorrow wrote me list today very organised me lol

oh hun dont say that about yourself my photos im half drunk and look wired lol


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> im good going shopping tomorrow wrote me list today very organised me lol
> 
> oh hun dont say that about yourself my photos im half drunk and look wired lol


Haha! yes you are really organised, i do a list and STILL put a load of crap in the trolly that i dont need  
I look wired and dont have to be drunk! haha! :thumbup: xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! yes you are really organised, i do a list and STILL put a load of crap in the trolly that i dont need
> I look wired and dont have to be drunk! haha! :thumbup: xx


lol im the same when oh come shopping with me i spend too much i normally do a shop for £100 a week when he come its always £200 or more  the other week he put in the trolley a fizz keeper you put it on you bottle of fizzy pop and it keeps it fresh so it dont go flat .and he brought some balloons with lights in them for our daughter i tell ya he is a night mare .


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol im the same when oh come shopping with me i spend too much i normally do a shop for £100 a week when he come its always £200 or more  the other week he put in the trolley a fizz keeper you put it on you bottle of fizzy pop and it keeps it fresh so it dont go flat .and he brought some balloons with lights in them for our daughter i tell ya he is a night mare .


Haha! he sounds as bad as me!  and you can never have too many balloons :thumbup: xx hun is your name Natasha? so i know its you i'm adding on fb?  x


----------



## Angie2011

oi Katie where are youuuu!!  xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! he sounds as bad as me!  and you can never have too many balloons :thumbup: xx hun is your name Natasha? so i know its you i'm adding on fb?  x


natasha is raggie doll my name is evie blake ive used my daughters name to stop idiots adding me lol undercover i just made a account


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> His eyes are a little cloudy! i think his old age is really catching up with him!  but he is still a very happy chapy at the mo :thumbup: so i will see how he goes! (cant bear thinking about him getting old)  xx


i know what you mean i wish they could stay young my bella had cataracts they deal with it well its not too much of a worry they just don't see things as clearly bless them


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> natasha is raggie doll my name is evie blake ive used my daughters name to stop idiots adding me lol undercover i just made a account


lol i think i may have to start an undercover account too many idiots adding me


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> natasha is raggie doll my name is evie blake ive used my daughters name to stop idiots adding me lol undercover i just made a account


I'v added you both! :thumbup: xx
PS! you didn't wont idiots but you have added me! hahahaha! only messing  x


----------



## katie200

angiew hope my pooter being meanit cut me off pf think it over heating grrrrr so if i dissapaire you know its the mean pooter


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> i know what you mean i wish they could stay young my bella had cataracts they deal with it well its not too much of a worry they just don't see things as clearly bless them


I know, i wish that to, i think we let our selves in for some heart ache dont we? Ben seams ok, but Oz is reacting to him a little differently, i think he know's something is different about him.

i have added you to my fb welcome to my mad house!  hahaha xx


----------



## hope

lol soo funny angie 

natasha i hope you was not hinting about me  lol 

katie have you got aboy round is that why you keep going off


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> angiew hope my pooter being meanit cut me off pf think it over heating grrrrr so if i dissapaire you know its the mean pooter


WELCOME BACK!! :thumbup:  mine keeps going really slow! gurr!

Oh Katie you remember the cake? well i got a bit tonight! it was yummy! haha xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> oi Katie where are youuuu!!  xx


i here angie mu laptop find pf slow and keeps freezeing :mad2: grrrrrrrrrr hows you and puss and the doggies


----------



## Marley boy

Well ....... night girlies, the bags under my eyes are telling me i need sleep, there is only so much make up can do


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol soo funny angie
> 
> natasha i hope you was not hinting about me  lol
> 
> katie have you got aboy round is that why you keep going off


oooh hope your so funny nope it the pooter gremlin hhahaha



Angie2011 said:


> WELCOME BACK!! :thumbup:  mine keeps going really slow! gurr!
> 
> Oh Katie you remember the cake? well i got a bit tonight! it was yummy! haha xx


heyyyy angie

your too grrrrrrr what is it with the pooter slow ness tonight lol

ooohhh that amazing cake you made yup i remember cooool i bet it tasted wow it looked amazing


----------



## hope

right girls im off need to be up early to gooo shopping so i shall love yas and speek to you tomorrow  night all xx


----------



## Angie2011

Marley boy said:


> Well ....... night girlies, the bags under my eyes are telling me i need sleep, there is only so much make up can do


Night night hun! sweet dreams x


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> right girls im off need to be up early to gooo shopping so i shall love yas and speek to you tomorrow  night all xx


Night night hun! DONT put to much in the trolly!  sweet dreams x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> oooh hope your so funny nope it the pooter gremlin hhahaha
> 
> heyyyy angie
> 
> your too grrrrrrr what is it with the pooter slow ness tonight lol
> 
> ooohhh that amazing cake you made yup i remember cooool i bet it tasted wow it looked amazing


Thanx hun! it was really nom nom!  i might eat my Mums peice too! haha! xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> right girls im off need to be up early to gooo shopping so i shall love yas and speek to you tomorrow  night all xx


night night hope talk to you soon


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx hun! it was really nom nom!  i might eat my Mums peice too! haha! xx


hahahahahaha ooooh she wont be happy about that lol  but that cake looked fantasic


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha ooooh she wont be happy about that lol  but that cake looked fantasic


Go for it angie lol eat it on our behalf


----------



## raggie doll

OK ladies i'm signing off.... Angie don't be a stranger


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha ooooh she wont be happy about that lol  but that cake looked fantasic


Thanx hun!  would not like to spend another week making one! haha x


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> Go for it angie lol eat it on our behalf


Yes n watch my ass spread!  haha x


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> OK ladies i'm signing off.... Angie don't be a stranger


night night raggie doll


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> OK ladies i'm signing off.... Angie don't be a stranger


Ok i will try not to be  night night hun! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx hun!  would not like to spend another week making one! haha x


hahahaha bet that was a long weak lol but great results


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahaha bet that was a long weak lol but great results


YEP! got the back ache to prove it  hahaha! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> YEP! got the back ache to prove it  hahaha! xx


awww that sucks but that looked on fab cake


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww that sucks but that looked on fab cake


Thanx hun, i would send you a bit, but it would be green before you got it! haha xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx hun, i would send you a bit, but it would be green before you got it! haha xx


hahahahaha well that wouldnt have worked hahahahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha well that wouldnt have worked hahahahahaha


Nope! haha! well am off to slumber land hun, talk soooooon  sweet dreams hun  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Nope! haha! well am off to slumber land hun, talk soooooon  sweet dreams hun  xx


night night angie take care


----------



## hope

helloooo people bit late i know but better late then never i say  hows everyone doing ? xx


----------



## Guest

Helloooo  I'm good thanks, how're you?

Just want to add I am warm!! Been so cold all day!! Outside is freezing. Crazy to think a couple weeks ago it was 20 odd degrees!

What has everyone been doing this evening?


----------



## hope

la468 said:


> Helloooo  I'm good thanks, how're you?
> 
> Just want to add I am warm!! Been so cold all day!! Outside is freezing. Crazy to think a couple weeks ago it was 20 odd degrees!
> 
> What has everyone been doing this evening?


yeah its like frost feeling outside horrible but got the fires on so im nice and snugg with me cats keeping me legs extra warm asleep on them lol


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooooooooo hope hows you


----------



## davidc

Hello, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Hello, how is everyone tonight?


helloo davidc where all goood  hows you


----------



## hope

hello people im good thanks animals are also great apart from bear who is lay across me make it hard for me to see the keys when im typing lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello people im good thanks animals are also great apart from bear who is lay across me make it hard for me to see the keys when im typing lol


awwwww bless them sooooooo cute  glad evetythings alright im okay too


----------



## hope

good glad to hear you ok hun  what u been upto today ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> good glad to hear you ok hun  what u been upto today ?


nothing much tryinf to get the rads fixed iys freeeeeeezing and been on the pc for a while did some hoovering too borning stuff hehehehe what you been yp to


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> helloo davidc where all goood  hows you


I'm ok thanks. 



hope said:


> hello people im good thanks animals are also great apart from bear who is lay across me make it hard for me to see the keys when im typing lol


Every time I've let Ebony have a run on the bed if I've got the netbook there, he'll run across the keys so I have to delete his mumbo jumbo as he obviously can't spell or write and it's usually when I'm about to post.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> I'm ok thanks.
> 
> Every time I've let Ebony have a run on the bed if I've got the netbook there, he'll run across the keys so I have to delete his mumbo jumbo as he obviously can't spell or write and it's usually when I'm about to post.


glad your well what you been upto


----------



## hope

well today been in a bit of a bad mood dont know why but i think we all have to let a bit of steam go at times lol was ment to go shopping but me and oh was ignoring each other lol so stayed in but i did take the dogs for a good old run try get the mood out me system lol

yeah bear puts his paws on the mouse and it moves so i think im writing and im not as my page has moved lol


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> glad your well what you been upto


Did the second week of an archaeology course today.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> well today been in a bit of a bad mood dont know why but i think we all have to let a bit of steam go at times lol was ment to go shopping but me and oh was ignoring each other lol so stayed in but i did take the dogs for a good old run try get the mood out me system lol
> 
> yeah bear puts his paws on the mouse and it moves so i think im writing and im not as my page has moved lol


hahahaha awww bless bear sooooooo cute holly writes on my ipod hehee

awwww yeah we all have to let off steem sometime i been in a screeeming mood  but on a good note nearly completed my xmas shopping just got to rap write card send what has to be sent and then ill be happy


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Did the second week of an archaeology course today.


cooool that sounds intresting


----------



## hope

wow sound like i might come live with you as you are so organised with everthink else you have to deal with are you sure your not super woman undercover as katie ??


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> wow sound like i might come live with you as you are so organised with everthink else you have to deal with are you sure your not super woman undercover as katie ??


hahahaha ooh hope :lol: nope the ;last time i checked i was still katie but if i start getting flying round the room i let ya know  i just really orgnised haha :


----------



## hope

your way to cool for school hun if i email you my lists how long do you think it will take you to sort them lol 

sorry hun think the wine is getting to me now lol just ignor me xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> your way to cool for school hun if i email you my lists how long do you think it will take you to sort them lol
> 
> sorry hun think the wine is getting to me now lol just ignor me xx


hahahahahaha you not though your list yet get a riggle on girl its nearly nomvember :lol: :lol: ahhh i realy orgnised after im though with my list i help mum with her is amazing a quick the pooter is hehehehehehe

awww you on the wine tonight hope :lol:


----------



## Jonesey

Hi guys! I've missed you all the last few nights - sometimes I have trouble with the site, I really think it might be something to do with firefox, but I don't know for sure. Been busy too. 

I'm just trying to kill the next 20mins (1:27am here and I've been up since 5:15am) till my washing load is done and I can throw it in the dryer. I think I have another 18-20mins! And I'm sooooooo tired and have to be up at 7am.


----------



## hope

hello people what you all up to ?


----------



## Marley boy

being bored


----------



## Guest

evening OH is sleeping over there >>>>>>>>>>>. so i is bored
what can we play eye spy??


----------



## hope

its my oh bday today i havent even said happy birthday to him yet lol hes to busy on his pc so fooook him


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> its my oh bday today i havent even said happy birthday to him yet lol hes to busy on his pc so fooook him


 shame on him..... get him off it now and say
oi OH its your birthday do you want to take me out now??


----------



## davidc

Tired tonight so I'm off to bed.
Goodnight people.


----------



## Guest

NIGHTY NIGHT sleep well


----------



## hope

to tell you the truth hun he did not make the effort for my birthday so not going to bother to much about his im sick of doing nice stuff for others and not having any greatfull ness in all i do lol


----------



## sailor

ooooh a night thread
hello


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> to tell you the truth hun he did not make the effort for my birthday so not going to bother to much about his im sick of doing nice stuff for others and not having any greatfull ness in all i do lol


ohhh if i could rep you i would... i sooo hear ya on that score hunny


----------



## ukdave

Hey so hows everyone here?


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> ooooh a night thread
> hello


evening sailor blokey type female :thumbup:


----------



## sailor

CatPatrol said:


> Hey so hows everyone here?


Im good thank you, how are you ?



Elzz said:


> evening sailor blokey type female :thumbup:


Hello Elzz... once a male type thing, now a proper female :thumbsup:
Do you ever sleep ? :confused1:

Im new to this night thread!


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> Im good thank you, how are you ?
> 
> Hello Elzz... once a male type thing, now a proper female :thumbsup:
> Do you ever sleep ? :confused1:
> 
> Im new to this night thread!


sleep what is this new fangled word you use


----------



## hope

ok then lets all play eye spy but whats theme shall we base it on ??


----------



## sailor

Elzz said:


> sleep what is this new fangled word you use


Its stuff that gets caught in the corner of your dogs eyes.,...

Seriously tho... Im way up past my bed time :lol:

I think the red went to my head :arf:


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> Its stuff that gets caught in the corner of your dogs eyes.,...
> 
> Seriously tho... Im way up past my bed time :lol:
> 
> I think the red went to my head :arf:


i think you drink way too much on a daily basis :lol:


----------



## sailor

hope said:


> ok then lets all play eye spy but whats theme shall we base it on ??


tipsy....



Elzz said:


> i think you drink way too much on a daily basis :lol:


I dont drink on a daily basis... thats why Im tipsy on one glass :lol:


----------



## hope

lol ok i shall go first ..


eye spy with my little eye somethink begining with S


----------



## sailor

hope said:


> lol ok i shall go first ..
> 
> eye spy with my little eye somethink begining with S


Sluuuuuurping :arf:


----------



## Guest

sailor ............


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> sailor ............


LOL ITS TO DO WITH DRINK lol its a type of drink


----------



## sailor

Elzz said:


> sailor ............





hope said:


> LOL ITS TO DO WITH DRINK lol its a type of drink


But I do have a type of drink in me... so she was on the right tracks :thumsbup:

Erm... Sssssssss.... hmmm ... Im useless when it comes to drinks...

Shots ??? :lol:


----------



## hope

you got it it was shottssss lol


----------



## sailor

hope said:


> you got it it was shottssss lol


OOOhmy turn !!!

I spy with my tipsy eye... something begining with .... W
(drink theme)


----------



## hope

wasted .......... lol


----------



## sailor

hope said:


> wasted .......... lol


Good :lol: but no 

I shall give you a clue!

Ends in Y


----------



## hope

whiskey ......................


----------



## Jonesey

Hello night people! A friend gave me a bottle of homemade raspberry merlot and my it is delicious!


----------



## ukdave

sailor said:


> Im good thank you, how are you ?
> 
> Hello Elzz... once a male type thing, now a proper female :thumbsup:
> Do you ever sleep ? :confused1:
> 
> Im new to this night thread!


I'm good myself


----------



## Jonesey

Hi CatPatrol, how are you tonight?


----------



## porps

elo night people 
This song is on a whole new level of awesome.
[youtube_browser]vyx9gy9wwcE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## sailor

hope said:


> whiskey ......................


Correct  (I fell asleep on you last night... Im not much of a night person :lol:



CatPatrol said:


> I'm good myself


Good good :thumbsup:


----------



## katie200

GOOOOD EVENING ALLL HOWS IT ALL GOING 

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ANGIE,RAGGIE DOLL,HOPE,PORPS,DANELLE,JONESEY

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Evening. I'm just enjoying a budweiser.:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening. I'm just enjoying a budweiser.:thumbup:


evening


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> GOOOOD EVENING ALLL HOWS IT ALL GOING
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ANGIE,RAGGIE DOLL,HOPE,PORPS,DANELLE,JONESEY
> 
> :thumbup:


Evening peeps i've got kitty crazy hour over here hows everyone doing


----------



## hope

helllooooo im just on my second glass of red lol and they are massive glasses trying to be a posh nosh hahahahh


----------



## raggie doll

lol oooh a glass of red is always nice lol


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> Evening peeps i've got kitty crazy hour over here hows everyone doing


How are the kitties.


----------



## katie200

coooool sound like ya alll set for the night


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> How are the kitties.


they're good having a little nap after crazy hour lol


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOO ME LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!! how iz you all tonight??  xx


----------



## Guest

I'm not amused by whoever made these wireless headphones they are faulty.


----------



## raggie doll

good have 3 cats surrounding me on the couch hehehe


----------



## hope

just want to say sorry to all my fans i was looking at cats in need of a home 

lol jokes lol i was realy looking at cats in need of a home's what am i like need to ask oh to put a ban on the pets for sale sites lol


----------



## katie200

angie2011 said:


> helloooo me little chucklebutties!!! how iz you all tonight?? :d xx


hellooooooooooooooo angie hows you the doggies and puss


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> they're good having a little nap after crazy hour lol


Me and Toby did that he loved crazy hour. He used to stand up on my knee run to the arm of the chair jump to the couch jump down run across the floor once on Christmas eve 2008 he was doing that luckily the table we had monopoly on was a stool swell as a table and was padded because he was doing just that and forgot to jump lol I laughed and said did you forget to jump Toby. He jumped on me and purred. He was fine.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> just want to say sorry to all my fans i was looking at cats in need of a home
> 
> lol jokes lol i was realy looking at cats in need of a home's what am i like need to ask oh to put a ban on the pets for sale sites lol


hahahaha hope your funny no looking a cute cats  how are you


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> just want to say sorry to all my fans i was looking at cats in need of a home
> 
> Do you not know you have an obligation to your fans NOT to desert them! tut, tut,  x
> 
> lol jokes lol i was relay looking at cats in need of a home's what am i like need to ask oh to put a ban on the pets for sale sites lol


Stop tormenting your self! you know you will be sad  back away from the add's! go, you can do it...slowly...slowly.!  xxx


----------



## raggie doll

danielled said:


> Me and Toby did that he loved crazy hour. He used to stand up on my knee run to the arm of the chair jump to the couch jump down run across the floor once on Christmas eve 2008 he was doing that luckily the table we had monopoly on was a stool swell as a table and was padded because he was doing just that and forgot to jump lol I laughed and said did you forget to jump Toby. He jumped on me and purred. He was fine.


We also do who's the good kitty of the day? it'd funny cause loopy really wants to win and so if he gets naughty he doesn't and gives you this look like but i am a good kitty even though i hate all 4 kitties food


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> We also do who's the good kitty of the day? it'd funny cause loopy really wants to win and so if he gets naughty he doesn't and gives you this look like but i am a good kitty even though i hate all 4 kitties food


Toby always brightened my day.


----------



## hope

lol angie and katie hahaha i know its so tempting and i feel sorry for the ads thta say ...moving house and can not take cats with me what a bunch of a holes 


im good just on me 4th glass of wine lol soooo piddled abit lol

what you all upto xx


----------



## davidc

Sisters boyfriend is currently fixing my dyanamo lights on my 1950's bike and as made them battery powered with a 9v battery I bought from Sainsbury's before they shut (there's an off switch on them). They are bright.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol angie and katie hahaha i know its so tempting and i feel sorry for the ads thta say ...moving house and can not take cats with me what a bunch of a holes
> 
> im good just on me 4th glass of wine lol soooo piddled abit lol
> 
> what you all upto xx


 im just eating pizza now and talking to everyone hahahahaha

and hope nooooooooooooooooo cat add walk away from the pooter:


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Sisters boyfriend is currently fixing my dyanamo lights on my 1950's bike and as made them battery powered with a 9v battery I bought from Sainsbury's before they shut (there's an off switch on them). They are bright.


hahahaha coool hows you this evening


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> im just eating pizza now and talking to everyone hahahahaha
> 
> and hope nooooooooooooooooo cat add walk away from the pooter:


lol i so need to come into some big money so can build a cat haven where cats can come live happliy ever after .

we now have a gray cat come to see us no and then he came in to our house for a nose around today then left lol but he keeps coming to see us think he likes the fuss as we dont feed him 

what pizza you got ? x


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> im just eating pizza now and talking to everyone hahahahaha
> 
> and hope nooooooooooooooooo cat add walk away from the pooter:


I'm hungry!! I want pizza. :thumbup:

I've already had dinner but very peckish already!! :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol i so need to come into some big money so can build a cat haven where cats can come live happliy ever after .
> 
> we now have a gray cat come to see us no and then he came in to our house for a nose around today then left lol but he keeps coming to see us think he likes the fuss as we dont feed him
> 
> what pizza you got ? x


hahahahaha awwww blesss him yeah me too love happy eading 

naan bread one hahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol angie and katie hahaha i know its so tempting and i feel sorry for the ads thta say ...moving house and can not take cats with me what a bunch of a holes
> 
> im good just on me 4th glass of wine lol soooo piddled abit lol
> 
> what you all upto xx


I'm not up to much! just going to have a hot chock, but Oz think's he's king of the castle  i hooverd up today and i forgot to put the dog's beds back, resulting in this! haha!










Oscar on top of ALL four beds  xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> im just eating pizza now and talking to everyone hahahahaha
> 
> Mmmm! yummy!
> and hope nooooooooooooooooo cat add walk away from the pooter:


.................


----------



## Guest

Love it!!! 

He looks very snug!


----------



## katie200

la468 said:


> I'm hungry!! I want pizza. :thumbup:
> 
> I've already had dinner but very peckish already!! :thumbup:


oooh you want pizza too  hahaha


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I'm not up to much! just going to have a hot chock, but Oz think's he's king of the castle  i hooverd up today and i forgot to put the dog's beds back, resulting in this! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar on top of ALL four beds  xx


now angie hes too cute i like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hope

lol angie thats a lovely picture  

i tell u all what think ive got an out brake of teenage spots on my chin driving me mad brought 3 lots of clean and clear today blackhead scrub face wash and the cream so hoping it all goes soon 

thought you all would like to know this haha x


----------



## Angie2011

la468 said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> He looks very snug!


Thanks hun, he is haha! he does not wont to get off them, this is the look i got just now 










Narr! "don't think so mum" 

How are you n your hun? x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> oooh you want pizza too  hahaha


MEEEEEE! three! :thumbup:  xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> now angie hes too cute i like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Hahaha! he's a bugger, but i think he is a bit off tonight!  he does not seam his normal self, he actually wonted to snuggle on my chest tonight (he's not done that in ages) i couldn't breath, haha the big lump. I bet you he has me up all night! i think his tummy is a bit crumbly  poor sod xx


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol angie thats a lovely picture
> 
> i tell u all what think ive got an out brake of teenage spots on my chin driving me mad brought 3 lots of clean and clear today blackhead scrub face wash and the cream so hoping it all goes soon
> 
> thought you all would like to know this haha x


Hahaha! oh dear! i still get the odd spot now n again  even at my age  haha! hope you get to kill the little buggers  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> .................


hahahahaha yeah


----------



## hope

lol i hope so to angie i hate the ones that are under the skin .i keep icking them and it drives me mad as i can still feel them grrr lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha yeah


Hahahaha! i had to put the dots on hun! coz it kept saying my mesg was to short! gurr!  x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! i had to put the dots on hun! coz it kept saying my mesg was to short! gurr!  x


I'm always told my message is too short.


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol i hope so to angie i hate the ones that are under the skin .i keep icking them and it drives me mad as i can still feel them grrr lol


Leave them alone, you will make them worse! if i am really nervous i'll get a HUGS hive on my face!  very attractive haha! xx


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> I'm always told my message is too short.


Hi hun!  it really bugs you doesn't it, i'm like "it's not to short, you stupid thing" as it can hear me!  xx

How are you hun? x


----------



## hope

oh says that to me even tho he brought me a mirror that shows every blemish on your face lol xx


KATIEEEEEEE YOU ARE VERY QUIET TONIGHT HUN YOU STILL EATING THAT PIZZA xxx


where is raggie doll ?????


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! he's a bugger, but i think he is a bit off tonight!  he does not seam his normal self, he actually wonted to snuggle on my chest tonight (he's not done that in ages) i couldn't breath, haha the big lump. I bet you he has me up all night! i think his tummy is a bit crumbly  poor sod xx


awwww bless him hope he feels more him self soooon hes such a cutie pie


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh says that to me even tho he brought me a mirror that shows every blemish on your face lol xx
> 
> KATIEEEEEEE YOU ARE VERY QUIET TONIGHT HUN YOU STILL EATING THAT PIZZA xxx
> 
> where is raggie doll ?????


hellooooo hope nope ate the pizza trying to sort out one drunk sister whos friend grrrring at me cos i said to just call her a cab home grrrr

what you upto


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awwww bless him hope he feels more him self soooon hes such a cutie pie


Me to! or it's NO sleep for me tonight  thanks hun xx


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hi hun!  it really bugs you doesn't it, i'm like "it's not to short, you stupid thing" as it can hear me!  xx
> 
> How are you hun? x


I'm ok. Yeah that message irritates me lol.


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Me to! or it's NO sleep for me tonight  thanks hun xx


so whats the topic of discussion?


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Me to! or it's NO sleep for me tonight  thanks hun xx


awwww that sucks well i hope he feels better and ya at lest get a lil cat nap befor the day out but hes really cute


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> hahahaha coool hows you this evening


I'm ok thanks. 



danielled said:


> I'm ok. Yeah that message irritates me lol.


It annoys me too. lol
I just put "........" at the end if it's too short.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! i had to put the dots on hun! coz it kept saying my mesg was to short! gurr!  x


hahahaha coooooool load of dots


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hellooooo hope nope ate the pizza trying to sort out one drunk sister whos friend grrrring at me cos i said to just call her a cab home grrrr
> 
> what you upto


kick her out the door hun but a boot on a bam out she goes lol you poor thing 

just drunkard lol and watching crime stuff on tv lol


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> I'm ok thanks.
> 
> It annoys me too. lol
> I just put "........" at the end if it's too short.


Me too........


----------



## hope

has you doggie not well angie ? x


----------



## Guest

hellooooo


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> so whats the topic of discussion?


I think Oz is going to have the sqwits!  haha! xx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> kick her out the door hun but a boot on a bam out she goes lol you poor thing
> 
> just drunkard lol and watching crime stuff on tv lol


hahahaha yeah grrrr sister hey hope hahahaha

coooool what crime stuff you watching


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> I think Oz is going to have the sqwits!  haha! xx


hilarious.... i was holding keiko earlier after she ate and she did a massive fart in my arms aren't they sweet lol


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> I'm ok. Yeah that message irritates me lol.


Dont even know why it does it! gurr!

Glad your ok hun x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hellooooo hope nope ate the pizza trying to sort out one drunk sister whos friend grrrring at me cos i said to just call her a cab home grrrr
> 
> what you upto


The PAN K atie! the PAN! hahahaha! :thumbup:  xx


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Dont even know why it does it! gurr!
> 
> Glad your ok hun x


I'm good apart from earache.


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> has you doggie not well angie ? x


He's been a bit off today hun, a bit of a grumbly tum so just give hin chick n rice for tea! so i hope he does not have me up all night with a runny bum!  xx


----------



## Angie2011

Beagle Mafia said:


> hellooooo


HELLOOOOO! THERE!  x

How are you hun? x


----------



## katie200

Beagle Mafia said:


> hellooooo


helloooo


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> hilarious.... i was holding keiko earlier after she ate and she did a massive fart in my arms aren't they sweet lol


Hahaha! yes they can be soooo! charming  x

Better out than in, as they say  haha x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> The PAN K atie! the PAN! hahahaha! :thumbup:  xx


oooh angie yes the golden pan hahahaha :thumbup: gotta grab it


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! yes they can be soooo! charming  x
> 
> Better out than in, as they say  haha x


don't know what it is with her she's a little gas bag


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> I'm good apart from earache.


Oh noooo! i cant stand ear ache, not nice  hope get rid of it soon hun x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Oh noooo! i cant stand ear ache, not nice  hope get rid of it soon hun x


Got an appointment with it on Tuesday.


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> oooh angie yes the golden pan hahahaha :thumbup: gotta grab it


Hahaha! don't forget to give it a hefty swing! haha!  a lady should never be without her pan :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> don't know what it is with her she's a little gas bag


Aww! bless! a pumping puss! haha! poor baby  xx


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yeah grrrr sister hey hope hahahaha
> 
> coooool what crime stuff you watching


murders on cbs reality lol i like them sort of programs lol


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> He's been a bit off today hun, a bit of a grumbly tum so just give hin chick n rice for tea! so i hope he does not have me up all night with a runny bum!  xx


oh no hope he feels better soon  xx


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Got an appointment with it on Tuesday.


Hope you get it sorted! mum's ear is blocked and she has gone deaf in her good ear! but her app is not till the 31st of this month!


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless! a pumping puss! haha! poor baby  xx


Pumping puss ill have to use that hilarious


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! don't forget to give it a hefty swing! haha!  a lady should never be without her psn :thumbup:


oooh yeah angie it should be this yeahs must have a pan in ya handbag girls dont leave the house with out one could see that on qvc :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hope you get it sorted! mum's ear is blocked and she has gone deaf in her good ear! but her app is not till the 31st of this month!


 that's along time to wait. That happens to me when my ears get blocked with wax.


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> oh no hope he feels better soon  xx


Thank hun! 

I feel a bit sad today!  i have been left with a tort called Urwin and i will have to find him a new home!  poor baby x


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> murders on cbs reality lol i like them sort of programs lol


sound coooool


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Thank hun!
> 
> I feel a bit sad today!  i have been left with a tort called Urwin and i will have to find him a new home!  poor baby x


poor tortie you could always keep him? hehe


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> Pumping puss ill have to use that hilarious


Haha! poor puss must be really embarrassed that her ass keeps talking! xx

Does it scare her? x


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Thank hun!
> 
> I feel a bit sad today!  i have been left with a tort called Urwin and i will have to find him a new home!  poor baby x


you live far from me else i would of had him off you


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> sound coooool


yeah it interesting but sad aswell .omg kittens are on one my legs are getting clawed big time lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> oooh yeah angie it should be this yeahs must have a pan in ya handbag girls dont leave the house with out one could see that on qvc :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hahaha! all diamond encrusted, for that special girls night out! haha!  x


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> that's along time to wait. That happens to me when my ears get blocked with wax.


It is a long time hun, i might get her to go the the Royal ozy, i think they have a walk in ward for this, i will have to phone and see xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thank hun!
> 
> I feel a bit sad today!  i have been left with a tort called Urwin and i will have to find him a new home!  poor baby x


awww bless urwin have you still gotta find him a home (((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))) he so cute


----------



## raggie doll

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! poor puss must be really embarrassed that her ass keeps talking! xx
> 
> Does it scare her? x


no she has no dignity apparently lol its quite funny poor thing... she doesn't realise that its gassy she is like what


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah it interesting but sad aswell .omg kittens are on one my legs are getting clawed big time lol


yeah it sounds it hahahaha awwww bless kitten claw ouch 



Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! all diamond encrusted, for that special girls night out! haha!  x


hahaha yeah i could see it now and can be persanlised with any name so ya know who ya hitting it on hahahahaha


----------



## hope

Angie you are 2 hours and 44 min away from me lol 

but my best football team is liverpool been to sooo many games when i was younger


----------



## Angie2011

raggie doll said:


> poor tortie you could always keep him? hehe


I wish i could hun!  but it would not be fair to him, he need's a big tort table now! and i just dont have the room, and to be honest hun if he got sick they are very exspensive to treat! and i dont have the money, if he should need one. He was sick last year and i nursed him for weeks (with drops in his eye's about 8 times a day, and drops in his mouth) and it used all the munz i had put away!  he's a cheeky little bugger AND he knows his name! haha1 he is 7 and a half now.
This is him


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> you live far from me else i would of had him off you


Aww thank hun! don't worry i will find a lovely home for hum! xx


----------



## hope

he is a lovely lil fella


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww bless urwin have you still gotta find him a home (((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))) he so cute


Yes hun!  i think the lady that was going to have him, has enough on her plate right now!  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I wish i could hun!  but it would not be fair to him, he need's a big tort table now! and i just dont have the room, and to be honest hun if he got sick they are very exspensive to treat! and i dont have the money, if he should need one. He was sick last year and i nursed him for weeks (with drops in his eye's about 8 times a day, and drops in his mouth) and it used all the munz i had put away!  he's a cheeky little bugger AND he knows his name! haha1 he is 7 and a half now.
> This is him


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is a cutie angie  i hope you find him some where


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> yeah it sounds it hahahaha awwww bless kitten claw ouch
> 
> hahaha yeah i could see it now and can be persanlised with any name so ya know who ya hitting it on hahahahaha


Haha! FAB idea hun! oh poo! i've just lost my thumbs up thingy! haha! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Yes hun!  i think the lady that was going to have him, has enough on her plate right now!  xx


yeah i agree hun but there be someone that will help hes such a cutie


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> Angie you are 2 hours and 44 min away from me lol
> 
> but my best football team is liverpool been to sooo many games when i was younger


Haha! how do you know?? are you on the map thingy hun? haha! Ooh! liverpool is a bad word with most of my family members! haha! not me though, i'm not into footy  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! FAB idea hun! oh poo! i've just lost my thumbs up thingy! haha! xx


hahahahaha yeah  whats a thumb thingy like thumble


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> he is a lovely lil fella


He's a cheeky little sod! he loves my mum's slippers and he follows her around the bedroom, and if you shout "yum yum's" to him, he runs back to his cage! haha! he is soooo! cute xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! how do you know?? are you on the map thingy hun? haha! Ooh! liverpool is a bad word with most of my family members! haha! not me though, i'm not into footy  x


lol yeah i just thought i would see how far you were i dont watch the footie now but when i was younger and saw my dad thats all we did foot ball fishings and pub lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is a cutie angie  i hope you find him some where


So do i hun, as i dont know what things are going to be like once mum's things start! xx


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha yeah  whats a thumb thingy like thumble


Hahaha! i found it, it is one of thease hun >:thumbup: < it was not there before! hahaha xx


----------



## Marley boy

hello my sexy lovelys :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol yeah i just thought i would see how far you were i dont watch the footie now but when i was younger and saw my dad thats all we did foot ball fishings and pub lol


Haha! i think the map thread is a great idea :thumbup:
I used to be a real tomboy! all the lad's used to knock for me to play football!  haha! i've done the pub's BUT the only fishing i've done is the chipy! :thumbup: haha! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> So do i hun, as i dont know what things are going to be like once mum's things start! xx





Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! i found it, it is one of thease hun >:thumbup: < it was not there before! hahaha xx


hahahaha i seee  yeah i hope so to hun im sure something will come up hope ya mum feels better soon too ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## Angie2011

Marley boy said:


> hello my sexy lovelys :thumbup:


You should have gone to Spec savers! haha! Hi hun how are you? x


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! i think the map thread is a great idea :thumbup:
> I used to be a real tomboy! all the lad's used to knock for me to play football!  haha! i've done the pub's BUT the only fishing i've done is the chipy! :thumbup: haha! xx


lol sounds like me lol when i was younger  i used to moan like foook but he always went places there was horses and people he knew so i could spent time with horses while he fished the jammy git lol


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> lol sounds like me lol when i was younger  i used to moan like foook but he always went places there was horses and people he knew so i could spent time with horses while he fished the jammy git lol


Haha! jammy sod! but i would have lurved that  xx


----------



## katie200

this song makes me laugh  
[youtube_browser]ZySixYLEpz4 [/youtube_browser]


----------



## Angie2011

Oops! i think i will have to say night night guy's i think Oscar's bum is on the move!  catch you guy's 2moz! have fun, well not too much without meeee!  sweet dreams you lurvely bunch xxxxx

Oh no! sqwit city hear i come!  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Oops! i think i will have to say night night guy's i think Oscar's bum is on the move!  catch you guy's 2moz! have fun, well not too much without meeee!  sweet dreams you lurvely bunch xxxxx
> 
> Oh no! sqwit city hear i come!  xx


night night angie hun ((((((hugs))))))) sweeet dreams take care


----------



## raggie doll

night Angie have nice fury dreams


----------



## hope

night night angie 



and on that note im off as ive got to sort the cats out befor i got to bed mysel lol night all xxx


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> night night angie
> 
> and on that note im off as ive got to sort the cats out befor i got to bed mysel lol night all xxx


night night hope


----------



## Jonesey

Awww, hope you have some good sleeps!

Anyone else still up?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Awww, hope you have some good sleeps!
> 
> Anyone else still up?


HELLOOOOOO JONESEY I STILL UP 
hows you and biscuit


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Awww, hope you have some good sleeps!
> 
> Anyone else still up?


hey you stranger hows everything


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! How are you and your pets?

Biscuit is good and totally exhausted! Wolfed down her supper (doesn't usually do that - EVER) and been napping on and off ever since. She's been out a bunch of times today - two walks and two hikes so I don't think I'll need to do anything more than take her out for a wee tonight.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie! How are you and your pets?
> 
> Biscuit is good and totally exhausted! Wolfed down her supper (doesn't usually do that - EVER) and been napping on and off ever since. She's been out a bunch of times today - two walks and two hikes so I don't think I'll need to do anything more than take her out for a wee tonight.


hi jonesey

im alright jessie fast asleep and smokey and holly there insane se;fs hehehehehe awwwww blesss glad your all doing welll 

what the wether been like


----------



## Jonesey

Hey! Sorry I just had a phone call from a friend who's had some very good news!

Kitties are having their crazies hey?  Biscuit has hardly moved ha ha.

It's getting cooler here now after a bit of an Indian summer. Down to 4-5C at night and 10-12C in the day. I'm dreading winter! I never used to, but then we got our Biscuit. She doesn't care if it's -25C with the windchill - she wants her walkies.  How's it doing in your neck of the woods?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey! Sorry I just had a phone call from a friend who's had some very good news!
> 
> Kitties are having their crazies hey?  Biscuit has hardly moved ha ha.
> 
> It's getting cooler here now after a bit of an Indian summer. Down to 4-5C at night and 10-12C in the day. I'm dreading winter! I never used to, but then we got our Biscuit. She doesn't care if it's -25C with the windchill - she wants her walkies.  How's it doing in your neck of the woods?


awwww glad your fried had good new  hahaha oooh yeah there kitty insane lol :thumbup: awww bless biscuit its cold hhahaha


----------



## katie200

GOOOOOD EVENING ALLLL MY NIGHT OWLS HOWS IT GOING 

HELLOOOOO HOPE,RAGGIE DOLL,ANGIE,PORPS, JOSENEY,DANELLE.DAVIDC, AND EVERYONE ELSE 

[youtube_browser]czu6uqhJCds&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## hope

helloooo katie and everyone else 

im good thanks just looking at stuff on the net for christmas  

how is everybody


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> helloooo katie and everyone else
> 
> im good thanks just looking at stuff on the net for christmas
> 
> how is everybody


helloooo hope

yup im alright looking for some xmas finching touches and trying not to let my mum by any more thing westlife :scared: hahahaha

pets are good too hows your pets


----------



## Guest

Have you done all your xmas shopping?

I haven't even started mine.


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloooo hope
> 
> yup im alright looking for some xmas finching touches and trying not to let my mum by any more thing westlife :scared: hahahaha
> 
> pets are good too hows your pets


pets are on a mad one at the mo lol

thanks for the rep i need to share more rep befor i can give it to you lol


----------



## katie200

la468 said:


> Have you done all your xmas shopping?
> 
> I haven't even started mine.


hellooo

yup just finchinmg tuches to do started mine in june hahaha :

how you and your pets


----------



## Guest

Wow, motivated!!!! I need to do mine. Might start soon! 

I'm good thanks. Dex is good too.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> pets are on a mad one at the mo lol
> 
> thanks for the rep i need to share more rep befor i can give it to you lol


its cool

yeah my cats been crazy today cats holly fell in paint 

how you doing with your xmas shop got my card to day and made my name list of who need to write them too hahahaha:


----------



## katie200

la468 said:


> Wow, motivated!!!! I need to do mine. Might start soon!
> 
> I'm good thanks. Dex is good too.


yup gotta start it early so i just need to write card rap gifts send them still loads to do hahaha

awww glad ya all well


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> its cool
> 
> yeah my cats been crazy today cats holly fell in paint
> 
> how you doing with your xmas shop got my card to day and made my name list of who need to write them too hahahaha:


good thinking name list for cards might do it on me laptop in me notes 

xmas shopping is going realy well getting there slowly but i shall get there in the end lol

oh no how did holly fall in paint


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> good thinking name list for cards might do it on me laptop in me notes
> 
> xmas shopping is going realy well getting there slowly but i shall get there in the end lol
> 
> oh no how did holly fall in paint


LOL isn't this her second incident with paint lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> good thinking name list for cards might do it on me laptop in me notes
> 
> xmas shopping is going realy well getting there slowly but i shall get there in the end lol
> 
> oh no how did holly fall in paint


coool yup mines on the ipod hahahaha

hahaha good good glad its going well 

well she sorta found the paint tray  silly holly so it was bath time for her lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> coool yup mines on the ipod hahahaha
> 
> hahaha good good glad its going well
> 
> well she sorta found the paint tray  silly holly so it was bath time for her lol


lol when my o was painting the gate some of the cats came back with bits of paint on there tail lol where it has brushed up against it lol animals and paint not a good combo hahah


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> LOL isn't this her second incident with paint lol


hellllooooo where have you been hiding lol saw you was online but havent heard of you


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> LOL isn't this her second incident with paint lol


nope it the same one i just told you earler hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> hellllooooo where have you been hiding lol saw you was online but havent heard of you


sorry been doing stuff on the alluk site. How's you madam how are the babies


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol when my o was painting the gate some of the cats came back with bits of paint on there tail lol where it has brushed up against it lol animals and paint not a good combo hahah


hahahaha noooo hope cats and paint do not mix


----------



## Jonesey

OMGoddess, haven't even thought about buying for Christmas yet! I'm a last minute kind of shopper, then I have to scramble.  Thing is if I bought really early I'd end up handing them out because I can't stand to keep presents waiting!


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> OMGoddess, haven't even thought about buying for Christmas yet! I'm a last minute kind of shopper, then I have to scramble.  Thing is if I bought really early I'd end up handing them out because I can't stand to keep presents waiting!


:lol: I'm just the same i buy at the last minute and if i bought early and saw people id be like open it NOW


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> OMGoddess, haven't even thought about buying for Christmas yet! I'm a last minute kind of shopper, then I have to scramble.  Thing is if I bought really early I'd end up handing them out because I can't stand to keep presents waiting!


hellooo jonesey
hahaha wow thats like my sister she a christmas eve shopper so couldnt cope i get my christmas gift early then start on the birthday  hahahaha

how are ya and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> :lol: I'm just the same i buy at the last minute and if i bought early and saw people id be like open it NOW


Haha that's exactly what I did the one year I got everything done super early. Then I had to go out and buy more! It's a good thing it was before I had my own children.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Haha that's exactly what I did the one year I got everything done super early. Then I had to go out and buy more! It's a good thing it was before I had my own children.


Id be terrible if i had kids I'm bad enough with the kitties i'd be telling them to open their presents in september lol


----------



## Jonesey

I love Christmas.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I love Christmas.


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOVE CHRISTMAS YAYAYAYAYAYAYA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]nZ6yQgBvuoI&feature=related[/youtube_browser]
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

What are you up to now Katie?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> What are you up to now Katie?


hellooo i was doing morning thread and fulling in fourms i for got about hahaha and what you upto 

raggie doll sad night night to you


----------



## Jonesey

Ahh, will have to go find the morning thread now!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Ahh, will have to go find the morning thread now!


hahahahahaha your funny yeah morning threads up and about a bit like me


----------



## Jonesey

I am continually amazed at how little sleep you get! If I was your mother.....


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I am continually amazed at how little sleep you get! If I was your mother.....


hahahaha yeah lots of people say they would have crashed  on the sleep i get but i just dont sleep well never have even when i was lil


----------



## Jonesey

I think my parents accidentally gave us all sleep issues. When my Da would work the afternoon shift my Mum used to send us to bed early then wake us when he got home so we could spend some time with him. Sometimes she`d get us up to watch a movie with her (she was lonely here). As a result I had insomnia as a child - even after my father stopped working shifts and have had it all my life.

NOT like you though!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I think my parents accidentally gave us all sleep issues. When my Da would work the afternoon shift my Mum used to send us to bed early then wake us when he got home so we could spend some time with him. Sometimes she`d get us up to watch a movie with her (she was lonely here). As a result I had insomnia as a child - even after my father stopped working shifts and have had it all my life.
> 
> NOT like you though!


awwww yeah i could see why that would give ya insomnia well i kinda made my self not be able to sleep cos i had a bad step dad so would stay up to keep every one safe  for him and i just ended up not being able to sleep worse as i got older  hahaha


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> awwww yeah i could see why that would give ya insomnia well i kinda made my self not be able to sleep cos i had a bad step dad so would stay up to keep every one safe  for him and i just ended up not being able to sleep worse as i got older  hahaha


Oh, I`m so sorry, how awful.  This is not the guy who comes round that you refer to as your father right (fluck it I just get É`s when I`m trying for question marks).


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh, I`m so sorry, how awful.  This is not the guy who comes round that you refer to as your father right (fluck it I just get É`s when I`m trying for question marks).


nope he my sister dad the one that keep emailing me cos hes a idoit monster but yeah jonesey it was horrable and a living hell at times but im a strong girl and he left when i was 16 so only about 10 yeah of it all haha  and i sorry i didnt get back to ya my pooter wouldnt load pf grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :mad2: hahahahahaha


----------



## katie200

GOOOOOD EVENG NIGHT OWLS HOWS EVERYONE 

HELLOOOOOOOO

RAGGIE DOLL.ANGIE,JONESEY,PORPS, HOPE. DANELLE. DAVIDC. AND EVERYONE ELSE

[youtube_browser]H10f2w7T5CU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Now that I've got rid of that 502 bad gateway error message.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Now that I've got rid of that 502 bad gateway error message.


hey hows you and your pets


----------



## katie200

evening how everyone to night

im good jessies riped up her bed holly and smikey are well to lol

[youtube_browser]jvNKIX9if14[/youtube_browser]

hellooooo hope,jonesey,raggie doll,porps,anhie,daneille,david c, everyone else


----------



## hope

hellooooo everyone 

lovely video katie and what a naughty doggie lol the look on jess face lol


----------



## davidc

Hi everyone.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellooooo everyone
> 
> lovely video katie and what a naughty doggie lol the look on jess face lol


helloooo hope 

i know she like it wasnt me that did it  hehehehehe yeah holly a cutie lol 

whats you upto


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Hi everyone.


helloooo  hows you and ebnoy


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloooo hope
> 
> i know she like it wasnt me that did it  hehehehehe yeah holly a cutie lol
> 
> whats you upto


hello im just looking round the forum lol and watching the only way is essex lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello im just looking round the forum lol and watching the only way is essex lol


coooooool im just cuddling holly looking round the fourm :thumbup:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> coooooool im just cuddling holly looking round the fourm :thumbup:


my little ones are in there bed and the rest are still out 

oooo i forgot to tell you my 2 female cats kept kissing at them but yesterday when i went in the kitchen beaut was hugging darcy asleep  and so was pheonix in bed with jarva  i will up load the pictures my heart melted when i saw them i was so happy .


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> my little ones are in there bed and the rest are still out
> 
> oooo i forgot to tell you my 2 female cats kept kissing at them but yesterday when i went in the kitchen beaut was hugging darcy asleep  and so was pheonix in bed with jarva  i will up load the pictures my heart melted when i saw them i was so happy .


awwwwww blesss that sound so cute hope pics needed  hahaahahahhah

holly just being all cuddley hahahha  and smokey up stairs : and jessie asleep lol


----------



## hope

ive made a thread in cat pics


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ive made a thread in cat pics


cooool im gonna look


----------



## hope

im so glad they are all getting alone now dont know what it is with my cats but they all love to share beds for some reason


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> im so glad they are all getting alone now dont know what it is with my cats but they all love to share beds for some reason


lol they are adorable!!!! 
my cats just love snuggling together maybe its the warmth


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im so glad they are all getting alone now dont know what it is with my cats but they all love to share beds for some reason


hahahaha awwwww bless them there soooo cute  holly playing with her red mouse have you seen cat book on facebook raggie doll told me about it hehe


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> lol they are adorable!!!! :d
> my cats just love snuggling together maybe its the warmth


helloooooo raggie doll hows you all


----------



## Guest

Evening :thumbup:
how are we all x


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> helloooooo raggie doll hows you all


dealing with loopy being a bit of a brat at the moment he just tried to take it out on kami


----------



## hope

hello raggie doll 


yeah i seen the chat thing on fb


----------



## Guest

thats ok ignore me innit


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> thats ok ignore me innit


hellooooo ELZZ hows you and your pets


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> dealing with loopy being a bit of a brat at the moment he just tried to take it out on kami


awwww blesss  such cuties


----------



## Guest

woopp about time katie :lol; yep all good here hunny hows everything at your end?? all good??:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello raggie doll
> 
> yeah i seen the chat thing on fb


coooool  what you up to tomorrrow


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> woopp about time katie :lol; yep all good here hunny hows everything at your end?? all good??:thumbup:


yayayayaya helloooo yeah all good here jessie riped up her bed holly escaped out the door and smokey got wet in the rain today  what ya been upto :


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> yayayayaya helloooo yeah all good here jessie riped up her bed holly escaped out the door and smokey got wet in the rain today  what ya been upto :


hahahahahah fun filled day your way then hun.... i took eldest to get her braces out :thumbup::thumbup: shes over the moon, and cant stop smiling bless, nice to see her proper smile again 
and we went shopping spent a little too much, ok ok, alot too much :lol:


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> thats ok ignore me innit


hello hun hows you


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello hun hows you


about time you woke up woman :lol; im good thanks hun.... hows things your end of the world ??


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> hahahahahah fun filled day your way then hun.... i took eldest to get her braces out :thumbup::thumbup: shes over the moon, and cant stop smiling bless, nice to see her proper smile again
> and we went shopping spent a little too much, ok ok, alot too much :lol:


hhahahahahaha sounds like you has a cooool day then nothing wrong with some retail thearpy hahahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hhahahahahaha sounds like you has a cooool day then nothing wrong with some retail thearpy hahahaha


ohhhhhhhhh god no................. lets just say the debit card was a little hot from usage :lol:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> ohhhhhhhhh god no................. lets just say the debit card was a little hot from usage :lol:


ooooooooohhhhhh..... grab the water put out the spending fire  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> ooooooooohhhhhh..... grab the water put out the spending fire  :lol: :lol:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEP THE FIRES BURNING :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEP THE FIRES BURNING :thumbup:


awwww your funny Elzz :thumbup: why not hehehehehe


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww your funny Elzz :thumbup: why not hehehehehe


it has plenty more usage left :thumbup: 
what can i get ya all :lol:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> it has plenty more usage left :thumbup:
> what can i get ya all :lol:


:lol: hmmmmm :lol: how about a pony :thumbup: :lol: you make me laugh hahahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> :lol: hmmmmm :lol: how about a pony :thumbup: :lol: you make me laugh hahahaha


only one??? come on you can have one of each colour... order now please after the beep

BEEEEEEPPPPP


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> coooool  what you up to tomorrrow


think im going shopping tomorrow not to sure yet  what you upto tomorrow ?


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> about time you woke up woman :lol; im good thanks hun.... hows things your end of the world ??


things are good thanks been feeling a bit stressed not to sure why but i will get over it soon lol

what you been upto ?


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> only one??? come on you can have one of each colour... order now please after the beep
> 
> BEEEEEEPPPPP


:thumbup: welll now ya talking ill have a pink one blue and brown pony :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:i cant stop laughing now


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> :thumbup: welll now ya talking ill have a pink one blue and brown pony :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:i cant stop laughing now


im sorry the smurfs took all the blue ones last week, we are expecting more by xmas if thats any use to you :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> think im going shopping tomorrow not to sure yet  what you upto tomorrow ?


coooool i am have a sister freeeeeee day i hope if she leave in the morning and just got 2 more lil tuch ups to do and xmas gifts done :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> things are good thanks been feeling a bit stressed not to sure why but i will get over it soon lol
> 
> what you been upto ?


im selling pink ponioes you want one ??/


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> im sorry the smurfs took all the blue ones last week, we are expecting more by xmas if thats any use to you :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: WHAT then bad smurfs  i going to get my blue pony :lol::lol: xmas it too long to wait


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> :lol: :lol: WHAT then bad smurfs  i going to get my blue pony :lol::lol: xmas it too long to wait


hmmmmmmmmm ill see if papa smurf can give me one back he owes me a few favours :lol:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> hmmmmmmmmm ill see if papa smurf can give me one back he owes me a few favours :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: now thats more like it :lol: :lol:


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> im selling pink ponioes you want one ??/


lol whats one of them lol im sounding realy thick now


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> coooool i am have a sister freeeeeee day i hope if she leave in the morning and just got 2 more lil tuch ups to do and xmas gifts done :thumbup:


ive wrote a list of things to get my xmas food is stacking up nicely and the prezzies are getting there


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: now thats more like it :lol: :lol:


i called him on the smurf phone he said he has a cross breed pink and blue available ??? any good to you??
it does need to have its ears pierced though


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> lol whats one of them lol im sounding realy thick now


hope......... its a smurf pony:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ive wrote a list of things to get my xmas food is stacking up nicely and the prezzies are getting there


coooool i done my card list name with address be side them with card there getting : im so orgnised  but still gotta get to the post office and send tham all when witten out hehehehe and somer stuff :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> i called him on the smurf phone he said he has a cross breed pink and blue available ??? any good to you??
> it does need to have its ears pierced though


oooooh even better send it my way :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well ear pierceing easey done :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> oooooh even better send it my way :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well ear pierceing easey done :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


did i say about the booties too?? and also needs a bmx bike to play with :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> did i say about the booties too?? and also needs a bmx bike to play with :thumbup:


ooooh alll that with a pony :aureola: well could do it one thing a yeah :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you made me laugh and i cant stop  holly my cats looking at me like shes looooopy :lol:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> ooooh alll that with a pony :aureola: well could do it one thing a yeah :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you made me laugh and i cant stop  holly my cats looking at me like shes looooopy :lol:


me thinks your cats are right :lol:
im normal i am


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> hope......... its a smurf pony:thumbup:


oh lol yeah i will defo have one  hahahah


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> coooool i done my card list name with address be side them with card there getting : im so orgnised  but still gotta get to the post office and send tham all when witten out hehehehe and somer stuff :thumbup:


to cool for school you are hun lol i dont want to start wrapping stuff incase i forget what ive got lol but when ive got different familys done i will start then 
ive done the lists whoi need to send cards to just need to get the cards now but there are some real nice ones out there and can not choose lol


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> helloooo  hows you and ebnoy


We're ok thanks.


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> me thinks your cats are right :lol:
> im normal i am


oooh really  maybe a lil looopy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hmmmm you are completely nomal now did you just say you talk to a smurf :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> oooh really  maybe a lil looopy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hmmmm you are completely nomal now did you just say you talk to a smurf :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


sorry what was that was tlaking to papa smurf on the phone damn hes a funny bloke


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> We're ok thanks.


awww thats great  what you up to


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> sorry what was that was tlaking to papa smurf on the phone damn hes a funny bloke


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ooh thats what i ment  :lol: :lol; :


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ooh thats what i ment  :lol: :lol; :


well at least i can make ya :lol; at me :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> to cool for school you are hun lol i dont want to start wrapping stuff incase i forget what ive got lol but when ive got different familys done i will start then
> ive done the lists whoi need to send cards to just need to get the cards now but there are some real nice ones out there and can not choose lol


hahahaha i know what you mean it hard to chose i know ill have it all raped up by 6 november  then watch my sister panic on christmas eve cos they didnt do there shopping in orgnised manner  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> well at least i can make ya :lol; at me :thumbup:


hahahahahaha your fab totally got me :lol: and the cat both looking at me like im off my trolly :lol:


----------



## porps

easy night people! dont you go thinking i've left cos im afraid you cant get rid that easy.. just been posting a bit less.. how ya all doing tonight? me n rumble are having a game of fetch the s.mouse!. he's pretty good at fetch for a cat. Until he gets bored and puts it in my shoe for me to find another time

edit -- oh no thats it, he's had enough of fetch now, back to "bite the hand that feeds"- his fave game.


----------



## davidc

Elzz said:


> hope......... its a smurf pony:thumbup:


I was in Spar the other day and they had a Smurf promotion on.
Spend over £5 and get a smurf puppet (soft toy thing with strings etc) for £4.



katie200 said:


> awww thats great  what you up to


Not much. Just on pf and Google Plus. lol


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> easy night people! dont you go thinking i've left cos im afraid you cant get rid that easy.. just been posting a bit less.. how ya all doing tonight? me n rumble are having a game of fetch the s.mouse!. he's pretty good at fetch for a cat. Until he gets bored and puts it in my shoe for me to find another time


hellooooooo porps now where you been hehehehe awwww glad you and rambles doing well bless fetch the mouse is fun im all :lol: holly and smokey are good jessie been a naughty doggie chewed up her bed see pic a few pages back what you been upto


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> I was in Spar the other day and they had a Smurf promotion on.
> Spend over £5 and get a smurf puppet (soft toy thing with strings etc) for £4.
> 
> Not much. Just on pf and Google Plus. lol


ahhh same as me then and youtube  lol :thumbup:


----------



## hope

katie you know what they will be asking you  you will have to do theres for them lol but atleast you know you will be getting somethink march them to the shops and shop till you drop lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> katie you know what they will be asking you  you will have to do theres for them lol but atleast you know you will be getting somethink march them to the shops and shop till you drop lol


:lol: :lol: oooh goodness if my sister said shop for me i like pass out with stress you aint met how naggie my sister are  but they say they dont feel the christmas vibe till it hits em on christmas :lol:


----------



## porps

oooo my avatar works all of a sudden :thumbup:


----------



## hope

Is angie in the house ?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> oooo my avatar works all of a sudden :thumbup:


yayayayaya i reped you cos it sooooooooooooo cute is that lil rambles


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> Is angie in the house ?


i dont know hope  where could she be


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> i dont know hope  where could she be


im sure i just got a like of her or it could have been someone else lol


----------



## porps

yep thats rumble, aint he a star! he was only about 12 weeks old then, it was taken when i first got him 
thanks for the rep lol :


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im sure i just got a like of her or it could have been someone else lol


hehehehehe ahhh maybe she coming our way lol


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> yep thats rumble, aint he a star! he was only about 12 weeks old then, it was taken when i first got him
> thanks for the rep lol :


awwww he sooooooo cute bless him he sounds like a coool cat :001_cool: has he been keeping ya busy


----------



## porps

well it's gettin kinda cold lately so i've broken the smoking jacket (dressing gown) out.. Rumble loves it! if i crouch down for whatever reason he's under it like it's some kind of mobile den, and if im walkin about he can chase the tassles 

How come jess chewed his bed up (actually just realised i dunno if jess is a boy or a girl, damn unisex names!)? was he frustrated or bored or just letting you know he wants a new bed for xmas?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> well it's gettin kinda cold lately so i've broken the smoking jacket (dressing gown) out.. Rumble loves it! if i crouch down for whatever reason he's under it like it's some kind of mobile den, and if im walkin about he can chase the tassles
> 
> How come jess chewed his bed up (actually just realised i dunno if jess is a boy or a girl, damn unisex names!)? was he frustrated or bored or just letting you know he wants a new bed for xmas?


hahahaha awwww blesss rambles he so cute and funny hehehehe jessies a girl doggie well she had a stressful night with fire works and was on edge and as holly desided to make a run for it out side had to get her back wasnt watching jessie so she riped up her bed so a new one it is lol


----------



## hope

right all im off speek to you all tomorrow night


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> right all im off speek to you all tomorrow night


night night hope talk to you soon take care


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hahahaha awwww blesss rambles he so cute and funny hehehehe jessies a girl doggie well she had a stressful night with fire works and was on edge and as holly desided to make a run for it out side had to get her back wasnt watching jessie so she riped up her bed so a new one it is lol


ah poor jess, must have been really stressed out  all my old dogs hated the fireworks, sam used to hide under the bed and wouldnt come out


----------



## raggie doll

porps said:


> ah poor jess, must have been really stressed out  all my old dogs hated the fireworks, sam used to hide under the bed and wouldnt come out


fireworks shouldn't even be going on now its ridiculous damn the humans


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> ah poor jess, must have been really stressed out  all my old dogs hated the fireworks, sam used to hide under the bed and wouldnt come out


AWWWW bless them yeah she was so stressed out she hates them so much and really scares her bless her I don't like em either


----------



## Jonesey

Why have you got fireworks going on? Someone that I message with said it was Hindu Christmas?  I thought Hindus didn't have Christmas...


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Why have you got fireworks going on? Someone that I message with said it was Hindu Christmas?  I thought Hindus didn't have Christmas...


Hi Jonesey I don't know why there going off but I know they made Jessie verry scared how's you and bidi hit


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey I don't know why there going off but I know they made Jessie verry scared how's you and bidi hit


Well nothing going on here! 

Biscuit is giving me the sad eyes though, she wants a walk. My OH had her out late this afternoon and met up with the son of a good friend of ours and his dog - which is apparently a staffy/bulldog/pitbull cross. One of the few dogs that can keep up with Biscuit - surpass her even! - and the two of them had a ball. But that's not quite good enough, she still wants one more tour around before bedtime! 

How are you doing? And how are your pets?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well nothing going on here!
> 
> Biscuit is giving me the sad eyes though, she wants a walk. My OH had her out late this afternoon and met up with the son of a good friend of ours and his dog - which is apparently a staffy/bulldog/pitbull cross. One of the few dogs that can keep up with Biscuit - surpass her even! - and the two of them had a ball. But that's not quite good enough, she still wants one more tour around before bedtime!
> 
> How are you doing? And how are your pets?


AWWWW bless her sounds like she had a great time I'm alright Jessie drove me mad yesturday chewing up her bed stuffing every where and Holly mad a run for it out the front door hahaha so had to get her back smokey went out in the rain and got wet not a happy kitty hahahaha and my computer been playing up and that's like ahhhh haha apart Dom that every things ace


----------



## Jonesey

Aww Jesse. I bet she had fun tearing it up though! I bought Biscuit a new stuffed teddy the other day, my daughter said why are you buying that, she'll have it apart in minutes? So I said let's time her. Sure enough it was just a torso in under 5mins. Damn that dollar store!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww Jesse. I bet she had fun tearing it up though! I bought Biscuit a new stuffed teddy the other day, my daughter said why are you buying that, she'll have it apart in minutes? So I said let's time her. Sure enough it was just a torso in under 5mins. Damn that dollar store!


Hahaha that's funny Jessie love tearing up toys too it don't take her long she prob did have fun doing it l bless her


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hahaha that's funny Jessie love tearing up toys too it don't take her long she prob did have fun doing it l bless her


And what will it cost you to replace the bed???  Poor Jessie.


----------



## Jonesey

Well okay I'm off to brave the cold rain and get Biscuit her walk!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And what will it cost you to replace the bed???  Poor Jessie.





Jonesey said:


> Well okay I'm off to brave the cold rain and get Biscuit her walk!


hahahaha i dont know but im sure ill find her one hehehehehe 

its freeeeeezing to night lol


----------



## Guest

evening smurfette (katie)
not stopping long how are ya ?


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> evening smurfette (katie)
> not stopping long how are ya ?


helloooo Elzz

im good thanks pets are well too how are you and yourb pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> helloooo Elzz
> 
> im good thanks pets are well too how are you and yourb pets


pets are good thanks hunny im busy packing for a weekend in blackpool SIL birthday


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> pets are good thanks hunny im busy packing for a weekend in blackpool SIL birthday


cooooool have fun at blakpool :


----------



## paddyjulie

just a wee hello to you night owls


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> just a wee hello to you night owls


That's us though I go to bed around midnight if I don't lose track of time.:lol:


----------



## davidc

paddyjulie said:


> just a wee hello to you night owls


Funny you should mention owls considering my avatar and profile pic. lol 
That's the owl that I held at Buile Hill Park once. 



danielled said:


> That's us though I go to bed around midnight if I don't lose track of time.:lol:


I go to bed too late on pf.
Just under an hour before midnight yet so you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Guest

i think ill have an early one tonight too........ bit fecked off


----------



## paddyjulie

Elzz said:


> i think ill have an early one tonight too........ bit fecked off


.....things seem better in the morning xxx...i'm sitting here as depressed as hell..looking through old posts...:mad2:..i should not have opened that bottle of bloody wine :lol:


----------



## katie200

paddyjulie said:


> just a wee hello to you night owls


hellooooo paddyjulie hows you and your pets


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> .....things seem better in the morning xxx...i'm sitting here as depressed as hell..looking through old posts...:mad2:..i should not have opened that bottle of bloody wine :lol:


i was thinking the opposite i should have opened that bottle of gin :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie

katie200 said:


> hellooooo paddyjulie hows you and your pets


hya darling xxx...were fine..just been reading about pets gone..shouldnt have but hey-ho...its fine..hope your ok xxxx


Elzz said:


> i was thinking the opposite i should have opened that bottle of gin :lol:


open it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> hya darling xxx...were fine..just been reading about pets gone..shouldnt have but hey-ho...its fine..hope your ok xxxx
> 
> open it :lol: :lol:


i am very tempted, but i have to drive for 4hrs tomorrow so i better not :mad2:
god damn it


----------



## katie200

paddyjulie said:


> hya darling xxx...were fine..just been reading about pets gone..shouldnt have but hey-ho...its fine..hope your ok xxxx
> 
> open it :lol: :lol:


hhahahaha im alright pets are good too what you been upto


----------



## hope

hello all you beautful people out there how are you all  x


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> hello all you beautful people out there how are you all  x


Hello misses and everyone lol
how are the furies


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> Hello misses and everyone lol
> how are the furies


Evening.


----------



## raggie doll

how you doing tonight


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello all you beautful people out there how are you all  x


helloooo hope how are you


----------



## Guest

katie we said we were gonna go sleep at midnight


----------



## raggie doll

Elzz said:


> katie we said we were gonna go sleep at midnight


lol you got katie to say she would sleep lol


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> lol you got katie to say she would sleep lol


she said it first


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloooo hope how are you


hello katie think you should make a new thread about xmas lol seems as people can play allong nice shame realy i would just copie and past to a new thread hun xx


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello katie think you should make a new thread about xmas lol seems as people can play allong nice shame realy i would just copie and past to a new thread hun xx


hola hope como estas:thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll

Elzz said:


> she said it first


she totally conned you I'm afraid lol


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> hola hope como estas:thumbup:


thabnk im muy bien que. ¿cómo estás? x


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> thabnk im muy bien que. ¿cómo estás? x


muy bien gracias :thumbup:


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> muy bien gracias :thumbup:


wow how do you know what i said? lol


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> wow how do you know what i said? lol


hablar espanol un poco


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> hablar espanol un poco


También speek un poco de español de buenas noches hun


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, everybody's gone Spanish or to bed.


----------



## XxZoexX

Im still here :thumbup:
Dont do spanish tho, Didnt really listen much in Languages :lol:


----------



## Jonesey

Well hello there XxZoeXx! I know a smattering of a few languages, but they don' t include Spanish.  I can do the counting up to ten because my daughter watched Barney when she was little! And my son watched a little Dora too.


----------



## XxZoexX

:lol: think thats about what i can manage too


----------



## Jonesey

And are you usually up this late? Only 11:41pm my time - that's my excuse! 

Love your siggy pics too. My Biscuit is giving me forlorn looks hoping for a last walk of the night and I am stalling on PF, because it's -1C outside right now! I need to gather up some courage.


----------



## katie200

evening allll night owls 

helooooooooooo porp,hope,raggie doll,angie.jonesey.elzz,danelle, davidc, and everyone else how are you alll

[youtube_browser]gaVtC5A5frA&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## raggie doll

hello hun hows MY hehe holly doing


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hello hun hows MY hehe holly doing


hahahahahaha your funny your mean MY...... holly  and she is fine got her treat ball


----------



## hope

howdy partners lol sooo quiet is everyone asleep lol x


----------



## davidc

hope said:


> howdy partners lol sooo quiet is everyone asleep lol x


Nope. I'm awake. lol
How is everyone tonight pf members?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> howdy partners lol sooo quiet is everyone asleep lol x


hellooo hope i not asleeep but i think pf might have fallen asleeep lol


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Nope. I'm awake. lol
> How is everyone tonight pf members?


helloooo davidc hows you and ebony i dont know maybe there all asleep or hiding


----------



## Guest

I'm here but about to go to bed.


----------



## raggie doll

lol do you think its the pf that makes us insomniacs lol ooooh thread idea lol. Hello DavidC have not spoke to you before so hello!!


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm here but about to go to bed.


hellooo daneille 



raggie doll said:


> lol do you think its the pf that makes us insomniacs lol ooooh thread idea lol. Hello DavidC have not spoke to you before so hello!!


hellooo raggie doll

you could be lol hmmmmmm im all out of thread idears lol


----------



## hope

lol you know what i was just thinking we are like the regulars at a pub (only said it cuz i used to live in one for 16 years ) any way the regulars became like a family and this what we have on here so sweet 

lol bit random lol


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> hellooo daneille
> 
> hellooo raggie doll
> 
> you could be lol hmmmmmm im all out of thread idears lol


yep may try that tomorrow
is smokey being nicer


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol you know what i was just thinking we are like the regulars at a pub (only said it cuz i used to live in one for 16 years ) any way the regulars became like a family and this what we have on here so sweet
> 
> lol bit random lol


awwww yeah hope i agreee one big night people family :thumbup: ready for anything lol



raggie doll said:


> yep may try that tomorrow
> is smokey being nicer


nope he still in the i in a mmod mood  hehehehehehe


----------



## hope

my ears are hurting from the ear phones lol


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> lol you know what i was just thinking we are like the regulars at a pub (only said it cuz i used to live in one for 16 years ) any way the regulars became like a family and this what we have on here so sweet
> 
> lol bit random lol


We sooo are the ones you have to physically remove after closing lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> my ears are hurting from the ear phones lol


mine too and my head pounding for loud music lol


----------



## hope

lockins are really good and free booze  lol 

yeah wait untill you go to bed all you will hear is music lol


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> lockins are really good and free booze  lol
> 
> yeah wait untill you go to bed all you will hear is music lol


lol locking are I've worked at loads of pubs and we always had them but only the special locals are allowed lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lockins are really good and free booze  lol
> 
> yeah wait untill you go to bed all you will hear is music lol


hahahahaha yeah now thats true  lol


----------



## bringmidnight

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha yeah now thats true  lol


I have yet to experience that, although drinking at my old house until 6am was rather hellish :/


----------



## katie200

bringmidnight said:


> I have yet to experience that, although drinking at my old house until 6am was rather hellish :/


hahahaha good evening how you bringmidnight and your pets


----------



## zabi143

i will defo look at the pics are they in cat chat or the photo bit glad your all well jessie holly and smokey are fine there jessie fast asleep and the cats have got there treat balll so there happy i went veiwed a flat today didnt get it but it was really novour racking


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR PETS TO NIGHT 

hellooo raggie doll,angie,hope jonesey,porps,danelle ,davidc and everyone else


----------



## Guest

I'm rather tipsy.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm rather tipsy.


hahahaha you been drinking daneille


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahahaha you been drinking daneille


Yes jus back from a halloween party.


----------



## hope

hello all  hows your day been ? x


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello all  hows your day been ? x


I'll tell you tomorrow when I'm mre sober.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow when I'm mre sober.


Lol Glad you enjoyed yourself at the party.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Lol Glad you enjoyed yourself at the party.


It was fun.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes jus back from a halloween party.


awww cooool my other sister gone to one of them to night di ya have a good time



hope said:


> hello all  hows your day been ? x


heloooooooooo hope im alright thanks how are you and your pets


----------



## hope

im good hun just plodding along as per lol animals are fast asleep


----------



## raggie doll

hello!!!!!!!!!!!
Whats everyone up to later


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww cooool my other sister gone to one of them to night di ya have a good time
> 
> heloooooooooo hope im alright thanks how are you and your pets





raggie doll said:


> hello!!!!!!!!!!!
> Whats everyone up to later


Think I'll stay sat down.


----------



## katie200

some pics of jessie when she was a pup i found she was a cutie hehehehe


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im good hun just plodding along as per lol animals are fast asleep


awww glad your welll


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hello!!!!!!!!!!!
> Whats everyone up to later


helloooo raggie doll
how are ya and your kittys



danielled said:


> Think I'll stay sat down.


think thats wise danielle lol:aureola:


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> helloooo raggie doll
> how are ya and your kittys
> 
> think thats wise danielle lol:aureola:


:lol: they are all sleeping


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> :lol: they are all sleeping


awwww blesss :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> helloooo raggie doll
> how are ya and your kittys
> 
> think thats wise danielle lol:aureola:


Fireworks are going off I don't like them.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Fireworks are going off I don't like them.


awwwww i know there horrable :mad2: lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwwww i know there horrable :mad2: lol


They are scary.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They are scary.


they can be hun there stop soon


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> they can be hun there stop soon


They flash ad bang.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They flash ad bang.


they do but some are pretty colours


----------



## hope

oo katie i forgot to ask you what time did your sister come in last night lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oo katie i forgot to ask you what time did your sister come in last night lol


nope she text me at 3 am telling me she was staying at a friends :mad2: talk about resanable time to tell me that hehehehehe my other sister at a party to night lol and omg sme scared me today as she told me she fell over and cut her leg so i was worryed and was like let me see  and it looked bad but it turned out to be fake blood grrrrrrrr:mad2: hehehehehehehe


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]rppR2wR9LOA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> nope she text me at 3 am telling me she was staying at a friends :mad2: talk about resanable time to tell me that hehehehehe my other sister at a party to night lol and omg sme scared me today as she told me she fell over and cut her leg so i was worryed and was like let me see  and it looked bad but it turned out to be fake blood grrrrrrrr:mad2: hehehehehehehe


oh katie what they do to you you poor thing lol you need to come bk with a killer plan  get some fake blood of your own and pretend to wack your head of somthink and let the blood trickle down and give then a trick or treat lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> they do but some are pretty colours


Yes but they still flash.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes but they still flash.


awww i know it sucks ((((hugs))):frown:


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!  Anyone still up?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!  Anyone still up?


helloooo jonesey how are you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie!! 

I'm good. Worried about Biscuit though as she's not been eating. She managed to get hold of an old bar of mouse poison a few days ago - one my OH must have missed as he was sure there wasn't any in the house anymore. We got her to the vets very quickly as we couldn't get the peroxide in her mouth and she vomited and luckily didn't ingest any of it (vet went through it very thoroughly). But I think she's traumatized by the whole thing and won't eat anything except treats (grain free kibble) and then not much.  She is still her usual happy self though, I just don't get it.

If she doesn't get back to normal by Monday I'm going to take her back in.


----------



## Jonesey

How are you and your pets Katie?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!!
> 
> I'm good. Worried about Biscuit though as she's not been eating. She managed to get hold of an old bar of mouse poison a few days ago - one my OH must have missed as he was sure there wasn't any in the house anymore. We got her to the vets very quickly as we couldn't get the peroxide in her mouth and she vomited and luckily didn't ingest any of it (vet went through it very thoroughly). But I think she's traumatized by the whole thing and won't eat anything except treats (grain free kibble) and then not much.  She is still her usual happy self though, I just don't get it.
> 
> If she doesn't get back to normal by Monday I'm going to take her back in.





Jonesey said:


> How are you and your pets Katie?


hi Jonesey

awww i sorry to hear about biscuit it must have been well worrieing for you hmmm maybe she just worred about eating after the being sick vets thing jessie went though a would not eat when she went lane when she was young we ended up hand feed her for a while but she got there and im sure with a lots of encouging biscuit she will want her food at some point hun (((((((hugs)))))) i hope she feel better soon

i am okay got tidying to do lol but just takeing my time as the pooter sooo temting :lol: holly and smokey are well holly got her red mouse and unning about with it and smokey kill mr turkey his fav toy jessie in bed fast asleep lol


----------



## Jonesey

Thanks for that Katie, I'm hoping that it's just the upset of being made to vomit too. And that she snaps out of it. I'm a mother, I worry when they don't eat!

Glad the kitties are having fun and Jesse's snoozing.  I think sometimes I've gotten my best cleaning jobs done when it's the middle of the night. I'm not sure though as it so rarely happens!


----------



## Jonesey

My daughter just got home and we're going to watch 'Bad Teacher'. Have a good night!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Thanks for that Katie, I'm hoping that it's just the upset of being made to vomit too. And that she snaps out of it. I'm a mother, I worry when they don't eat!
> 
> Glad the kitties are having fun and Jesse's snoozing.  I think sometimes I've gotten my best cleaning jobs done when it's the middle of the night. I'm not sure though as it so rarely happens!





Jonesey said:


> My daughter just got home and we're going to watch 'Bad Teacher'. Have a good night!


hahaha yeah i do my best cleaning at night in the quiet only when i put theb pooter down i hope biscuit is okay hun i know its super worrying when they dont eat but hopefuly it just be the shock of it all bless her send her a cuddle from me and have a good evening watching bad teacher


----------



## davidc

Evening people.


----------



## Guest

Good evening.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Good evening.


Good evening. Shame that fire wasn't real in the Star Chamber today, think we needed it. lol


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Good evening. Shame that fire wasn't real in the Star Chamber today, think we needed it. lol


Close try again star chamber was below us I was getting my rooms confused. Got the chamber bit right.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Close try again star chamber was below us I was getting my rooms confused. Got the chamber bit right.


Great Chamber? 
Wasn't sure if I'd got the name right when I posted. lol


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Great Chamber?
> Wasn't sure if I'd got the name right when I posted. lol


Yes great chamber. The star chamber is the one with stars on the ceiling the great chamber is the ice cube room lol.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Yes great chamber. The star chamber is the one with stars on the ceiling the great chamber is the ice cube room lol.


I'll remember that in future about the stars. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> I'll remember that in future about the stars. :thumbup:


Seems somebody was looking after us.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Seems somebody was looking after us.


Yeah think they were. The strange things happening today. lol


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Yeah think they were. The strange things happening today. lol


No need for the cold draught though lol. I don't mind lol.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> No need for the cold draught though lol. I don't mind lol.


Yeah, that was just *too* cold. lol
Could have kept an ice lolly from melting in there.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Yeah, that was just *too* cold. lol
> Could have kept an ice lolly from melting in there.


We had the White one for company.


----------



## hope

helllooooo just heard a massive echo as our katie is away for a bit and will be sadly missed  hope she get a internet sorted soon


----------



## raggie doll

:lol: this is probably gonna be the thread where we cry that katie is gone for a while


----------



## hope

what has she done to us lol im so shocked i never thought she would have to go ...look at me talking as if she has gone for ever and not going to come bk


----------



## raggie doll

hope said:


> what has she done to us lol im so shocked i never thought she would have to go ...look at me talking as if she has gone for ever and not going to come bk


ok this is now the katie gone support network :lol: she will be back probably in a couple of weeks at the most


----------



## bulldog200

she be back we made sure of that


----------



## hope

its going to be so weird but lets not let the happy thread's spirt go down the pan and lets keep it lively 

how was everyone's trick or treat night?


----------



## Guest

evening:thumbup:
how are we all... not been on for a few days whats happening then


----------



## Guest

Until she returns she'll be missed.


----------



## raggie doll

god i hate trick or treat night lol


----------



## bulldog200

If anyone wants to know how she doing just let me know and i will pass it on


----------



## Guest

raggie doll said:


> god i hate trick or treat night lol


We didn't get any trick or treaters. Got sweets too.


----------



## Guest

bambiesnow230 said:


> If anyone wants to know how she doing just let me know and i will pass it on


Tell her we will keep her night thread going.


----------



## raggie doll

bambiesnow230 said:


> If anyone wants to know how she doing just let me know and i will pass it on


same here i will be in contact so just let one of us know


----------



## raggie doll

oh no night thread has gone quiet already


----------



## Jonesey

I hope she's doing alright. I'm here, but everyone goes to sleep when they're five hours ahead - 'cept Katie!



raggie doll said:


> god i hate trick or treat night lol


I love it. Loved it when I was a kid, loved it when I didn't have kids and just handed out treats and have loved it all the years my children have been trick or treating.  My kids take pillow cases and we have a fecking mountain of candy right now. I should hate it as I've already eaten way to much of it, but what the hell? I'll get sick of it in a couple of days. 

What's different now is that when we were kids we had lots of freedom and not as many treats so Hallowe'en was ALL about getting candy. Nowadays kids don't have the freedom to explore that they used to have and they already get lots of treats so it's about going out at night in a costume. Works out pretty good just the same except everyone buys too much stuff and the kids don't roam nearly as much as they used to so not only are there leftovers for the homeowners, but your kids get multiple treats and it just becomes a giant calorie bomb that explodes all over everyone. Can you tell I've had way too much sugar tonight? lol

And I still love Hallowe'en. There's one street with a freaky fecking house and we checked it last night and it wasn't done up at all - I thought they must have moved away. NOT! And I am so glad I was wrong. They had a portable storage shed with smoke pouring from it and ghouls, plus the Hannibal Lecter dummy was still there in all his glory and this year they had Chuckie in a wheelchair with someone running him at kids. It was awesome! The best year they had was when they pulled out a stove/oven and there was a half melted doll inside. Love those people.

Miss you Katie!!!


----------



## hope

well hello night threaders lol hows things ? x


----------



## Guest

Good evening. Not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Good evening. Not looking forward to tomorrow.


whats happening tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> whats happening tomorrow?


First I have an appointment at the doctors not worried about that. Then Jorja my niece is having her injections so me and sister have to take her for them at the same doctors as me right after my appointment.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> First I have an appointment at the doctors not worried about that. Then Jorja my niece is having her injections so me and sister have to take her for them at the same doctors as me right after my appointment.


im sure she will be fine she may have a little scream but it dont last long .ive always took my daughters for there jabs on my own and at first i had to ask a nurse to hold her as i could not bear to hear her cry in pain ive been in tears when they have them lol


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> im sure she will be fine she may have a little scream but it dont last long .ive always took my daughters for there jabs on my own and at first i had to ask a nurse to hold her as i could not bear to hear her cry in pain ive been in tears when they have them lol


I know she won't be happy. think that will be me.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> I know she won't be happy. think that will be me.


Good luck for you and Jorja tomorrow.
I hope you will be both be ok.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Good luck for you and Jorja tomorrow.
> I hope you will be both be ok.


Thanks it's Jorja I'm worried about.


----------



## bulldog200

Good evening everyone  hope everyone is well .
Katie will be back in a few days and she says Helloooooo to everyone


----------



## Guest

bambiesnow230 said:


> Good evening everyone  hope everyone is well .
> Katie will be back in a few days and she says Helloooooo to everyone


Tell her I said hello from me and the fish.


----------



## bulldog200

danielled said:


> Tell her I said hello from me and the fish.


Katie says hellooooo from her and the cats and jessie


----------



## Guest

bambiesnow230 said:


> Katie says hellooooo from her and the cats and jessie


I was going to do a good morning thread but there was already one this morning.


----------



## bulldog200

danielled said:


> I was going to do a good morning thread but there was already one this morning.


sounds like your all keeping it going for her


----------



## hope

hello im so glad she will be bk very soon it seems quiet without her being around .tell her i said a big fat hello and a big hug i send


----------



## bulldog200

hope said:


> hello im so glad she will be bk very soon it seems quiet without her being around .tell her i said a big fat hello and a big hug i send


hey she said awwww thankyou  she be back soon 
i gona head of i feel weird ,tke care everyone ((ugs))


----------



## hope

thats lovely news ,night take care hun


----------



## Jonesey

bambiesnow230 said:


> hey she said awwww thankyou  she be back soon
> i gona head of i feel weird ,tke care everyone ((ugs))


Thanks for passing the messages along! I hope Katie's getting some sleep herself.


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOO MY NIGHT OWLS I BACK I GOT A DONGLE SO IM BACK NOW NOT AS LONG AS I THOUGHT BUT SOOOOOOO MISSED YOU ALLL  HOWS EVERYONE 

[youtube_browser]BO3ZBb1wRaY[/youtube_browser]

hellooooooo hope,raggie doll,jonesey,angie,danelle,davidc,banbiesnow,porps ans everyone elses

a big thankyou to Bambiesnow for keeping in touch texting me and passing on massage for me thankyou your amazing.  

and raggie doll thankyou for all the kitty chat textes and keeping in touch with me in the the way early hour your great. 

goodness i though it was gonna be a while but got the net sorted yayayayayayay soooooooooooooo lots of night thread reading to do  and big (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you alll


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOO MY NIGHT OWLS I BACK I GOT A DONGLE SO IM BACK NOW NOT AS LONG AS I THOUGHT BUT SOOOOOOO MISSED YOU ALLL  HOWS EVERYONE
> 
> [youtube_browser]BO3ZBb1wRaY[/youtube_browser]
> 
> hellooooooo hope,raggie doll,jonesey,angie,danelle,davidc,banbiesnow,porps ans everyone elses
> 
> a big thankyou to Bambiesnow for keeping in touch texting me and passing on massage for me thankyou your amazing.
> 
> and raggie doll thankyou for all the kitty chat textes and keeping in touch with me in the the way early hour your great.
> 
> goodness i though it was gonna be a while but got the net sorted yayayayayayay soooooooooooooo lots of night thread reading to do  and big (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you alll


Welcome back Katie. 
I use a dongle for my internet but I can't watch a lot of videos on it or I go over my allowance.


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOO MY NIGHT OWLS I BACK I GOT A DONGLE SO IM BACK NOW NOT AS LONG AS I THOUGHT BUT SOOOOOOO MISSED YOU ALLL  HOWS EVERYONE
> 
> [youtube_browser]BO3ZBb1wRaY[/youtube_browser]
> 
> hellooooooo hope,raggie doll,jonesey,angie,danelle,davidc,banbiesnow,porps ans everyone elses
> 
> a big thankyou to Bambiesnow for keeping in touch texting me and passing on massage for me thankyou your amazing.
> 
> and raggie doll thankyou for all the kitty chat textes and keeping in touch with me in the the way early hour your great.
> 
> goodness i though it was gonna be a while but got the net sorted yayayayayayay soooooooooooooo lots of night thread reading to do  and big (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you alll


ah hun don't worry it is always fun talking to you, glad your back not been the same without you xxxxx


----------



## hope

HELLLLOOOOOO OMG IVE SOOOO MISSED YOU LOL no realy ive come on to night chat it was so weird to not see you here but im glad you are bk


----------



## Guest

Welcome back Katie.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Welcome back Katie.
> I use a dongle for my internet but I can't watch a lot of videos on it or I go over my allowance.


hellooooo davidc glad i back too hows ebony and you



raggie doll said:


> ah hun don't worry it is always fun talking to you, glad your back not been the same without you xxxxx


awww thanks hun it fun talking to you too  hows the kittys



hope said:


> HELLLLOOOOOO OMG IVE SOOOO MISSED YOU LOL no realy ive come on to night chat it was so weird to not see you here but im glad you are bk


i missed you too hope hellooooooo hun hows you and the pets 



danielled said:


> Welcome back Katie.


helloooo danielle hows you and your pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hellooooo davidc glad i back too hows ebony and you
> 
> awww thanks hun it fun talking to you too  hows the kittys
> 
> i missed you too hope hellooooooo hun hows you and the pets
> 
> helloooo danielle hows you and your pets


We are fine.


----------



## porps

word up homies!:dita::crazy:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> We are fine.


awwww thats great 


porps said:


> word up homies!:dita::crazy:


helloooo porps i missed you hehehehehehehehe  and hows rambles doing lol:


----------



## hope

we are all good here thanks hun just gald to have u bk


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> we are all good here thanks hun just gald to have u bk


well i glad alll good


----------



## porps

aw missed you too katie , good to have you back with us. Rumble is good, as am i... he's playing in his new cat tunnel which i bought him (not some homemade jobby made from empty carboard beer boxes like the last one he destroyed). He's so funny, wish you could see him... cos i have wood floor so he charges into his tunnel then he and the tunnel go sliding along the floor. meh it looks funnier than it sounds, you probably had to be there 
I trust you and your lot are all ok? What did you get up to with no internet? i dunno how i would manage without it anymore. i'd have to watch tv or something, eeeew


----------



## Lavenderb

back hun x


----------



## bulldog200

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOO MY NIGHT OWLS I BACK I GOT A DONGLE SO IM BACK NOW NOT AS LONG AS I THOUGHT BUT SOOOOOOO MISSED YOU ALLL  HOWS EVERYONE
> 
> [youtube_browser]BO3ZBb1wRaY[/youtube_browser]
> 
> hellooooooo hope,raggie doll,jonesey,angie,danelle,davidc,banbiesnow,porps ans everyone elses
> 
> a big thankyou to Bambiesnow for keeping in touch texting me and passing on massage for me thankyou your amazing.
> 
> and raggie doll thankyou for all the kitty chat textes and keeping in touch with me in the the way early hour your great.
> 
> goodness i though it was gonna be a while but got the net sorted yayayayayayay soooooooooooooo lots of night thread reading to do  and big (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you alll


((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw missed you too katie , good to have you back with us. Rumble is good, as am i... he's playing in his new cat tunnel which i bought him (not some homemade jobby made from empty carboard beer boxes like the last one he destroyed). He's so funny, wish you could see him... cos i have wood floor so he charges into his tunnel then he and the tunnel go sliding along the floor. meh it looks funnier than it sounds, you probably had to be there
> I trust you and your lot are all ok? What did you get up to with no internet? i dunno how i would manage without it anymore. i'd have to watch tv or something, eeeew


awwww glad you both welll hehehehehe your ramble sooooooo funny and cute i had a really bad weak and it not looking bright but managed to get a dongle so i can come and anny you lot at times holly and smokey and jessie are good there been hyper and jessie scared doggie grrrrrr fire work what you been upto


----------



## hope

i have had so much to eat ive had 2 pie's and 2 pizzas im trying to pile on nthe pounds


----------



## katie200

bambiesnow230 said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


hellooooo bambie snow thanks hun for this weak and hows your pets


----------



## katie200

Lavenderb said:


> back hun x


hellooooo Lavenderb

yayayayayaya meeee back just hehehehe: hows you and your pets



hope said:


> i have had so much to eat ive had 2 pie's and 2 pizzas im trying to pile on nthe pounds


hehehehehe sound good to me hope


----------



## bulldog200

katie200 said:


> hellooooo bambie snow thanks hun for this weak and hows your pets


there all fine ((((hugs)))) sorry hun ,take care ((((((((hugs)))))))) glad your back


----------



## Lavenderb

katie200 said:


> hellooooo Lavenderb
> 
> yayayayayaya meeee back just hehehehe: hows you and your pets
> 
> hehehehehe sound good to me hope


We're all good thankyou Katie, glad to see you and your happy threads back x


----------



## katie200

bambiesnow230 said:


> there all fine ((((hugs)))) sorry hun ,take care ((((((((hugs)))))))) glad your back


((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))) you its gonna be okay and glad your pets are well



Lavenderb said:


> We're all good thankyou Katie, glad to see you and your happy threads back x


awwww glad your all well


----------



## hope

have you finished all your xmas stuff now hun?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> have you finished all your xmas stuff now hun?


yup but its not likely to be a good xmas for me no more hope the way things are going :frown: but finger crossed it gets better hey befor xmas hows your xmas shopping going


----------



## porps

sorry you've not had a good week, i assume theres more to it than no internet but dont wanna pry, and looks like uve got some support ere already anyway. Me, i've not been up to much really.. wrote another tune earlier in the week which killed a day or so (and its not even finished yet).. can listen at Pengle falls by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free .. usual acid techno stomper from me just gotta sort the drums n fills out next, but pretty happy with the synth work. other than that, i've just been doing my usual insomnia thing. oh and watched misfits yay for a new series of that!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> sorry you've not had a good week, i assume theres more to it than no internet but dont wanna pry, and looks like uve got some support ere already anyway. Me, i've not been up to much really.. wrote another tune earlier in the week which killed a day or so (and its not even finished yet).. can listen at Pengle falls by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free .. usual acid techno stomper from me just gotta sort the drums n fills out next, but pretty happy with the synth work. other than that, i've just been doing my usual insomnia thing. oh and watched misfits yay for a new series of that!


awww porps yeah way more then the net but its gonna be okay i hope yayaya porps music i gotta listen me smileing i look forword to you tunes :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

nice to see you around Katie xx


----------



## katie200

Beagle Mafia said:


> nice to see you around Katie xx


nice to see you too and hows you and your dogs


----------



## Argent

Random I know, but I'm being all depressy about being an unemployed graduate and I thought some good old Avenue Q might cheer me up...how wrong was I? Got to this song, first time I've listened to it since leaving Uni, and ended up crying with the irony of it all...I never thought I'd be singing the same tune


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Random I know, but I'm being all depressy about being an unemployed graduate and I thought some good old Avenue Q might cheer me up...how wrong was I? Got to this song, first time I've listened to it since leaving Uni, and ended up crying with the irony of it all...I never thought I'd be singing the same tune
> 
> I Wish I Could Go Back To College - YouTube


awwww hun ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) i love avenue q songs how your pets


----------



## hope

Argent said:


> Random I know, but I'm being all depressy about being an unemployed graduate and I thought some good old Avenue Q might cheer me up...how wrong was I? Got to this song, first time I've listened to it since leaving Uni, and ended up crying with the irony of it all...I never thought I'd be singing the same tune
> 
> I Wish I Could Go Back To College - YouTube


oh hun thing will get better and you will find work soon im sure keep ya chin up  we are all here for you if you want to talk


----------



## Argent

Thanks guys, I love the night thread  x

The pets are doing fine, the young boys are currently trying to get my attention for their dindins, despite the fact they had half of my spag bol too  Oldies are still plodding on >.<

How's everyone and their furbubs?


----------



## katie200

porps you music is fab i wish you could put it on mobile phone cos i love it on mine hheehehehehehehe


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Thanks guys, I love the night thread  x
> 
> The pets are doing fine, the young boys are currently trying to get my attention for their dindins, despite the fact they had half of my spag bol too  Oldies are still plodding on >.<
> 
> How's everyone and their furbubs?


awww i glad you like night thread 

awww glad there all well jessie upset cos the fire work hope they stop soon and holly and smokey have been cheseing each other all good


----------



## Argent

Awh poor girl  We've had no fireworks around here yet....I think I might've heard one last weekend, but none of the animals were bothered or even noticed lol


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Awh poor girl  We've had no fireworks around here yet....I think I might've heard one last weekend, but none of the animals were bothered or even noticed lol


welll we had load and the poor dogs shaking and paceing not good hate em lol


----------



## Argent

Awwh >.< Would you be able to make her a little dark space or something she could hide in til they stop? Maybe worth investing in a Thundershirt? I'm certainly thinking about one for Oscar for when it kicks off at New Year as it seems to be worse then than Bonfire night here!


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Awwh >.< Would you be able to make her a little dark space or something she could hide in til they stop? Maybe worth investing in a Thundershirt? I'm certainly thinking about one for Oscar for when it kicks off at New Year as it seems to be worse then than Bonfire night here!


yeah she hide under the table under her blanket bless her just hope they get over with and whats a Thundershirt :confused1:


----------



## Argent

It's like a tight vest that touches on pressure points, making the animal feel calmer and more secure. The PF member with Kali, Marty and Flyn has one and swears by it now (sooo sorry I can't remember her username!!!)


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> It's like a tight vest that touches on pressure points, making the animal feel calmer and more secure. The PF member with Kali, Marty and Flyn has one and swears by it now (sooo sorry I can't remember her username!!!)


hehehehe ahhhhh i seeee  sounds coool


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> hellooooo davidc glad i back too hows ebony and you
> 
> awww thanks hun it fun talking to you too  hows the kittys
> 
> i missed you too hope hellooooooo hun hows you and the pets
> 
> helloooo danielle hows you and your pets


Me and Ebony are both fine.


----------



## hope

Argent said:


> Thanks guys, I love the night thread  x
> 
> The pets are doing fine, the young boys are currently trying to get my attention for their dindins, despite the fact they had half of my spag bol too  Oldies are still plodding on >.<
> 
> How's everyone and their furbubs?


better late then never lol spag bol my cats love that lol we had pies today and oh my god they might aswell have been in my mouth the lil buggers lol


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> porps you music is fab i wish you could put it on mobile phone cos i love it on mine hheehehehehehehe


 thanks you're too kind ... 
anyway, tis bedtime for me. i've been up for so long now that i cant quite remember what day it was when i got up and iplayer is being dodgy, cant even watch that new louis theroux thing which i'd been relying on to keep me up when i started feeling the call of the pillow.... 
gnight night folk!


----------



## hope

night props i did re rep you bk for the rep you gave to me


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> thanks you're too kind ...
> anyway, tis bedtime for me. i've been up for so long now that i cant quite remember what day it was when i got up and iplayer is being dodgy, cant even watch that new louis theroux thing which i'd been relying on to keep me up when i started feeling the call of the pillow....
> gnight night folk!


night night porps  talk to you soon take care


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Me and Ebony are both fine.


awwwww blesss glad your all well


----------



## hope

hello katie  lol ive just been in a world of my own tonight havent spoke much at all lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie  lol ive just been in a world of my own tonight havent spoke much at all lol


awww hope me too been in my own hell but hellooooooo hope whats your kittys upto


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww hope me too been in my own hell but hellooooooo hope whats your kittys upto


so were all having a crap night of it then evening btw


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> so were all having a crap night of it then evening btw


awww you too Elzz try a crap weak in my case hun hehe you okay how your pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww you too Elzz try a crap weak in my case hun hehe you okay how your pets


aww bad week huh..... better tomorrow chick .... yeah pets and kids are grrrreeeeaatttt thanks x


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> aww bad week huh..... better tomorrow chick .... yeah pets and kids are grrrreeeeaatttt thanks x


tomorrw just gonna be as bad my problem at getting better any time soon  glad your all greattttt  my pets are good too


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> tomorrw just gonna be as bad my problem at getting better any time soon  glad your all greattttt  my pets are good too


hmmm i know that feeling hunny..... chin up though... glad your pets are ok, seems like they have no worries right niiiiceeee


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> hmmm i know that feeling hunny..... chin up though... glad your pets are ok, seems like they have no worries right niiiiceeee


hehehehehehe yeah could do with being a cat right about now lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hehehehehehe yeah could do with being a cat right about now lol


yeah my two boys are both asleep on the sofa  alright for some


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awww hope me too been in my own hell but hellooooooo hope whats your kittys upto


kittens are going MAAAAADDDDD lol running round hahahha all the others are in and 2 are in there beds and one is on our bed and one is on my daughters bed lol

what your pets upto ?


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> so were all having a crap night of it then evening btw


hello hun


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello hun


hello hope  how are ya chickadee


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> hello hope  how are ya chickadee


im good thanks our youngest is fast asleep ,and our oldest is at her nans untill sat im on my last glass of wine  (should of got 2 bottles lol ) so chillin on the laptop  and oh is on his pc  lol

hows things with you ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> kittens are going MAAAAADDDDD lol running round hahahha all the others are in and 2 are in there beds and one is on our bed and one is on my daughters bed lol
> 
> what your pets upto ?


awwww bless them and mine are all good apart from jessie with fire works


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> im good thanks our youngest is fast asleep ,and our oldest is at her nans untill sat im on my last glass of wine  (should of got 2 bottles lol ) so chillin on the laptop  and oh is on his pc  lol
> 
> hows things with you ?


off to bed in a bit.. need to get to sleep fast 
kids asleep well i hope they are eldest just gone an hour ago studying for a test tomorrow at this time of night i tell you teenagers


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> yeah my two boys are both asleep on the sofa  alright for some


awww blesss yeah


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awwww bless them and mine are all good apart from jessie with fire works


oh no does she not like them? we have only heard a few none have gone off tonight  but im keeping the cats under house arrest untill we have past the fireworks  lol


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> off to bed in a bit.. need to get to sleep fast
> kids asleep well i hope they are eldest just gone an hour ago studying for a test tomorrow at this time of night i tell you teenagers


you do not look old enough to have a teenager  yeah i need to get me beauty sleep just waiting for the washing to finish before i go lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh no does she not like them? we have only heard a few none have gone off tonight  but im keeping the cats under house arrest untill we have past the fireworks  lol


nope they scare her and the cats like watching them from the window lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> nope they scare her and the cats like watching them from the window lol


we can not see them but we can hear the bangs but they are used to bangs because the wood on our fire bangs when burning well more of a loud popping sound it makes lol

ooooo i forgot to tell you i brought wrapping paper today  will do it tomorrow and also got cards coming monday im getting there


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> we can not see them but we can hear the bangs but they are used to bangs because the wood on our fire bangs when burning well more of a loud popping sound it makes lol
> 
> ooooo i forgot to tell you i brought wrapping paper today  will do it tomorrow and also got cards coming monday im getting there


awww bless yeah some dont mind them but jessie do and the loud near us awww thats great your reallllly getting there


----------



## hope

omg im going to have to hit the sack and have a lovely night sleep now before my eye shut as im typing lol but i will be on tomorrow for sure  take care and night hun  glad your bk katie  {hugs} big squeezy ones lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> omg im going to have to hit the sack and have a lovely night sleep now before my eye shut as im typing lol but i will be on tomorrow for sure  take care and night hun  glad your bk katie  {hugs} big squeezy ones lol


night night hope thanks ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) too you too take care talk to you soon


----------



## Jonesey

Hellooooooo! Anyone still up?

Glad to see you're back online Katie - YAY! You're the heart and soul of much of this place - missed ya.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hellooooooo! Anyone still up?
> 
> Glad to see you're back online Katie - YAY! You're the heart and soul of much of this place - missed ya.


hellooooooooo jonesey i missed ya tooo im still up and about hehehehe glad to be back lol hows you


----------



## raggie doll

hey Jonnesy hows little biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hey Raggie - loved the kitty - how cute is she??? How are you holding up? A woman at the office today mentioned that she was going to foster four kittens and did I want one. So wanted to say yes, but our Biscuit just isn't ready yet.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Hey Raggie - loved the kitty - how cute is she??? How are you holding up? A woman at the office today mentioned that she was going to foster four kittens and did I want one. So wanted to say yes, but our Biscuit just isn't ready yet.


awww shame we are good she has settled really well and so quickly, lasting on about 4 hours sleep a day at the moment lol
i currently have Tilly on the rug next to my bed and 3 kittens and dex on my bed not much room for me tonight lol
hows biscuit killed anything recently lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey Raggie - loved the kitty - how cute is she??? How are you holding up? A woman at the office today mentioned that she was going to foster four kittens and did I want one. So wanted to say yes, but our Biscuit just isn't ready yet.


awww jonesey biscuit will be reddy one day and then the perfect lovelyest kitten will come along just waiting for your


----------



## hope

helloooo all hows things?


----------



## Guest

I'm back from lighting the legend.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> I'm back from lighting the legend.


Me too. lol
That was good.
Never seen a street theatre before.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Me too. lol
> That was good.
> Never seen a street theatre before.


Now I know where the fireworks were lit I feel better. Somebody needs to get thestories right though.
Ordsall hall is over 820 years old not 700 years old


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Now I know where the fireworks were lit I feel better. Somebody needs to get thestories right though.
> Ordsall hall is over 820 years old not 700 years old


yeah, don't think any landed on the Hall. 
I know, I was reading that it was to celebrate the fact that Ordsall Hall as 700 years old online earlier, I thought no it isn't. lol


----------



## katie200

GOOD EVENING ALL

helloooo hope,jonesey,raggie doll ,danielle,davidc porps, angie, and everyonr else how are you all to night


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> helloooo all hows things?


hellooo hope  how are you


----------



## hope

hello we are all good thanks i thought i replied to you already but i remember i went to send it but clicked x off the pf site lol


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone tonight 

helloooo hope,jonesey,raggie doll,porps,danielle,davidc,angie 

and everyone


----------



## davidc

Evening people.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening people.


evening david c hows you and ebnoy


----------



## davidc

Bought a fish tank today. 



katie200 said:


> evening david c hows you and ebnoy


We're both fine thanks.


----------



## 5headh

Hello, can i join in


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Hello, can i join in


helloo sure ya can what ya pets names and what pets ya got and hows ya day been


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there, anyone still up?  Still early here and the clocks go back tonight - woot!!


----------



## raggie doll

lol hey hun!
What time is it there


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there, anyone still up?  Still early here and the clocks go back tonight - woot!!


hellooooo jonesey

hows you and biscuit  what ya both been up to lol


----------



## Jonesey

Hi you two!

Raggie it's 10:51pm here - early hey? I haven't even taken Biscuit for her last walk of the night yet. 

It amazes me how some of you stay up so late!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi you two!
> 
> Raggie it's 10:51pm here - early hey? I haven't even taken Biscuit for her last walk of the night yet.
> 
> It amazes me how some of you stay up so late!


oooh jonesey we can stay up late cos were all going on your time so it super early hehehehehehe :aureola: awww bless biscuit bet she like walkies nowwww lol


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Hi you two!
> 
> Raggie it's 10:51pm here - early hey? I haven't even taken Biscuit for her last walk of the night yet.
> 
> It amazes me how some of you stay up so late!


LOL thats cause me and katie are insane lol i want some pictures of biscuit please lol we need some biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hey the night thread's at 200 pages!

How are you both and how are your pets? How's the fostering going Raggie?

I had Biscuit out this morning to my son's schoolyard. First she played with a spaniel named Fanny, then Maisie the year old golden came along and they ran and ran. Then they were joined by Bailey, a white golden with a sore paw and a loud voice and then another golden golden named Molsen joined in. We've met all these dogs before, but to see them all playing together was a joy. Funny too how they'll run and run and then they come back to see what's up with their humans. I've found out too that other people can treat both their dogs and Biscuit and she doesn't get nasty, just not me. I still have to keep my treats just for her and not give her ANY when another dog's around.


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Hey the night thread's at 200 pages!
> 
> How are you both and how are your pets? How's the fostering going Raggie?
> 
> I had Biscuit out this morning to my son's schoolyard. First she played with a spaniel named Fanny, then Maisie the year old golden came along and they ran and ran. Then they were joined by Bailey, a white golden with a sore paw and a loud voice and then another golden golden named Molsen joined in. We've met all these dogs before, but to see them all playing together was a joy. Funny too how they'll run and run and then they come back to see what's up with their humans. I've found out too that other people can treat both their dogs and Biscuit and she doesn't get nasty, just not me. I still have to keep my treats just for her and not give her ANY when another dog's around.


Fostering is going really well she had her first bath tonight without trying to kill me lol
And have 2 kittens coming tomorrow for a little while


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Hi everyone,

How come you're up so late/early? I'm so sleepy but determined to make the most of Saturday night for a bit longer. What did everyone do tonight? We didn't do much as usual. Went to Tesco and then came back home to spend the night on the sofas with our furkids in front of the tv!


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> LOL thats cause me and katie are insane lol i want some pictures of biscuit please lol we need some biscuit


now raggie doll you defo on to someting there insane as they vome me hehehehehe you okay :thumbup:



Jonesey said:


> Hey the night thread's at 200 pages!
> 
> How are you both and how are your pets? How's the fostering going Raggie?
> 
> I had Biscuit out this morning to my son's schoolyard. First she played with a spaniel named Fanny, then Maisie the year old golden came along and they ran and ran. Then they were joined by Bailey, a white golden with a sore paw and a loud voice and then another golden golden named Molsen joined in. We've met all these dogs before, but to see them all playing together was a joy. Funny too how they'll run and run and then they come back to see what's up with their humans. I've found out too that other people can treat both their dogs and Biscuit and she doesn't get nasty, just not me. I still have to keep my treats just for her and not give her ANY when another dog's around.


awww she sounds like she had fun its lovely when they all run about hehehehe thats nomal the way good for everyone else with thing just monkey forb there family lol jessie had a stressful nioght fire work grrrr and smokey rain away was worried as the fire works where loud but hes back holly fine she all happy smokey returned hehehehe

and yayayayayayayayaya 200 pages coool


----------



## raggie doll

katie200 said:


> now raggie doll you defo on to someting there insane as they vome me hehehehehe you okay :thumbup:
> 
> awww she sounds like she had fun its lovely when they all run about hehehehe thats nomal the way good for everyone else with thing just monkey forb there family lol jessie had a stressful nioght fire work grrrr and smokey rain away was worried as the fire works where loud but hes back holly fine she all happy smokey returned hehehehe
> 
> and yayayayayayayayaya 200 pages coool


hehehe me too they don't come more insane than me lol And all cats that come here become insane too lol


----------



## katie200

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How come you're up so late/early? I'm so sleepy but determined to make the most of Saturday night for a bit longer. What did everyone do tonight? We didn't do much as usual. Went to Tesco and then came back home to spend the night on the sofas with our furkids in front of the tv!


hellooo WelshYorkieLove

alway up all meee it our nomal thing lol awww i just looked after jessie and holly and looked for smokey as jessie was going nuts fire works and smokey had ran off hehehehe whats your pets names


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hehehe me too they don't come more insane than me lol And all cats that come here become insane too lol


hehehehehe awww well then we both insane  hehehehehe your funny :001_cool:


----------



## Jonesey

Okay Raggie, a picture of Biscuit! I don't have many on this puter and the other ones down till I can figure out how to get a new antivirus on it. I think I will have to do a Biscuit photoshoot one day as she hasn't been working too hard on her poses lately.  Sorry about the yellowy eyes.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Mine are Millie who is a 10 year old Yorkie and Seamus who is an 11 year old moggy and Tyler who's 11 birthday is on Friday!!

I'm also hoping that I have been successful in being able to adopt three little mice from Mickle Marsh but have no names set yet. So open to ideas!


----------



## raggie doll

how is seamus doing now


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Okay Raggie, a picture of Biscuit! I don't have many on this puter and the other ones down till I can figure out how to get a new antivirus on it. I think I will have to do a Biscuit photoshoot one day as she hasn't been working too hard on her poses lately.  Sorry about the yellowy eyes.


jonesey

allll i can say is awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

He's doing good thanks. I don't he's twitching half as much as he has been though right now he's twitching like a maniac as he's dreaming by the side of me bless him. I haven't heard anything from Langford Vetinary Services so I'm assuming that no forebrain diseases has been found as Jeremy said that if the test results come back clear then he wouldn't contact me and we'd discuss what to do when we go back up to see him on the 15th. Thanks for asking hun!! He's had us all worried. His skin head is growing back nicely. It's in that awkward stage that you see on blokes who have a shaved head but have decided to grow it out. I just want to reshave it for for it to be grown back already ha ha. He'd never forgive me if I did though!!


----------



## katie200

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Mine are Millie who is a 10 year old Yorkie and Seamus who is an 11 year old moggy and Tyler who's 11 birthday is on Friday!!
> 
> I'm also hoping that I have been successful in being able to adopt three little mice from Mickle Marsh but have no names set yet. So open to ideas!


awww they sound great  bless yorkies are well cute lol :thumbup: holly a ragdoll smokey mixbread 2yr and jessise labardore 2yr lol


----------



## raggie doll

WelshYorkieLover said:


> He's doing good thanks. I don't he's twitching half as much as he has been though right now he's twitching like a maniac as he's dreaming by the side of me bless him. I haven't heard anything from Langford Vetinary Services so I'm assuming that no forebrain diseases has been found as Jeremy said that if the test results come back clear then he wouldn't contact me and we'd discuss what to do when we go back up to see him on the 15th. Thanks for asking hun!! He's had us all worried. His skin head is growing back nicely. It's in that awkward stage that you see on blokes who have a shaved head but have decided to grow it out. I just want to reshave it for for it to be grown back already ha ha. He'd never forgive me if I did though!!


awwwww bless they do worry us don't they lol
lol i must of seemed really protective of Tilly when we took her cause he was like is it okay if i take in the other room to get urine ill bring her right back promise lol


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Thank you! They really are!! I love them to bits. Seamus and the OH are love rivals and compete for my attention and me and Mimi compete for attention from the OH even though she's a mummies girl!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

raggie doll said:


> awwwww bless they do worry us don't they lol
> lol i must of seemed really protective of Tilly when we took her cause he was like is it okay if i take in the other room to get urine ill bring her right back promise lol


Was it Jeremy you saw? He's amazing!! I could have kissed him for all he's done and doing for my big boy!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Suddenly got very tired!! I'm going to go to bed and snuggle with Seamus who sleeps in my arms all night!! Dead arm coming up!! 

I am the weekest link, good night xx


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, your pets are gorgeous, sorry you've been through a rough time with Seamus. They become like your children don't they? And you worry so much over them.


----------



## raggie doll

sorry i meant my vet lol silly me but i think it was cause they said we could keep her in and check her glucose over a day and i was like uuum i don't think so


----------



## Jonesey

raggie doll said:


> sorry i meant my vet lol silly me but i think it was cause they said we could keep her in and check her glucose over a day and i was like uuum i don't think so


Aww, that's not nice. I hope it's all sorted now and she's doing well.

I've got to get Biscuit out for her walk or I'll never sleep tonight - so I'll say g'night now.  Hope you all get some sleep as well!


----------



## raggie doll

night hun kisses to biscuit x


----------



## katie200

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Suddenly got very tired!! I'm going to go to bed and snuggle with Seamus who sleeps in my arms all night!! Dead arm coming up!!
> 
> I am the weekest link, good night xx


GOOD NIGHT WelshYorkieLover
have a lovely sunday


----------



## raggie doll

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Suddenly got very tired!! I'm going to go to bed and snuggle with Seamus who sleeps in my arms all night!! Dead arm coming up!!
> 
> I am the weekest link, good night xx


night hun x


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, that's not nice. I hope it's all sorted now and she's doing well.
> 
> I've got to get Biscuit out for her walk or I'll never sleep tonight - so I'll say g'night now.  Hope you all get some sleep as well!


gooood night Jonesey

have a lovely walk  take care


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS YOU ALL DOING TONIGHT 

HELLOOOOOOO RAGGIE DOLL,ANGIE,PORPS,jonesey,danelle,davidc,hope,and eveyone else

[youtube_browser]MmcdK9IKZsY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## hope

hello hun how's you doing ? im good and the cats are on a hyper one


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> helloo sure ya can what ya pets names and what pets ya got and hows ya day been


Sorry I lost this thread yesterday lol xD

I have a dog called Woody, a cat called Leo, 2 gerbils called Ivy and Sybil and a rather large hamster called Gordon 

My days not been to bad, very uneventful. yours xD


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello hun how's you doing ? im good and the cats are on a hyper one


hellooooo hope im doing okay a bit insane nothing new lol awww bless them yeah holly bugging smokey and hes like helppppp get her to leave me alone hehehehehe what ya up to



5headh said:


> Sorry I lost this thread yesterday lol xD
> 
> I have a dog called Woody, a cat called Leo, 2 gerbils called Ivy and Sybil and a rather large hamster called Gordon
> 
> My days not been to bad, very uneventful. yours xD


helloooo 5headh
its okay were always doing that since it got stickyed hehehehe awww cute names what bread of dog is woody  i have a lab jessie 2 cats hollly and smokey there just insane how did you pets do with the fire works yesturday

i had a busy day as nomal but now having my computer time glad you didnt have a dad day 

pics of my pets


----------



## hope

lol bless the kittens were bugging pheonix but she has vanished upstairs now lol .im just watching the xtra factor untill only way is essex is on  

what you upto ? still can not get over our game of scrabble last night how funny lol


----------



## Guest

Good evening.


----------



## hope

helloooooo


----------



## 5headh

Aww there cute 

Woody's a staffie cross, but we dont know what with lol his a rescue dog


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol bless the kittens were bugging pheonix but she has vanished upstairs now lol .im just watching the xtra factor untill only way is essex is on
> 
> what you upto ? still can not get over our game of scrabble last night how funny lol


hahahahahah oooh hope dont its was  but verry fun lol im just on my pc and watching xtra factor too hehehehe


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Aww there cute
> 
> Woody's a staffie cross, but we dont know what with lol his a rescue dog


awwwww he is just to cute hehehehehehe im like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahahahah oooh hope dont its was  but verry fun lol im just on my pc and watching xtra factor too hehehehe


i should have played you for money lol  my kittens are going mad on me so funny


----------



## 5headh

Ahaha,  His a little softy!
When we first got leo he didnt like him, after alot of introducing and Woody being muzzled (never thought i would see the day) theyre best friends now


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i should have played you for money lol  my kittens are going mad on me so funny


hehehehehehe oooh my hope you would have won hands down  awwwww bless them so cute 



5headh said:


> Ahaha,  His a little softy!
> When we first got leo he didnt like him, after alot of introducing and Woody being muzzled (never thought i would see the day) theyre best friends now


awwww he looks a softy and well cute bless him it nice when there bast friends  my jessie and smokey are best friend and he wont share jessie with holly hehehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


evening david c how you and ebony


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> evening david c how you and ebony


We're both fine thanks.
Going to bed in a few minutes though.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> We're both fine thanks.
> Going to bed in a few minutes though.


glad your both well good night hun (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! We're back on regular time now and I'm sleepy already! Can't get away with that though, Biscuit still wants her walkies. 

Hope all is going okay and that if you're sleeping you're having lovely lovely dreams. I'd really love to dream that I had a whole banquet of all the foods that I can't eat and wake all full up.


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awwww he looks a softy and well cute bless him it nice when there bast friends  my jessie and smokey are best friend and he wont share jessie with holly hehehehehe:thumbup:


Awwww! Woody sulks if the cat goes out and cries til he comes back lol


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Awwww! Woody sulks if the cat goes out and cries til he comes back lol


awwwwwwwwww bless sooo cute hehehehe


----------



## hope

hellooo everyone


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TO NIGHT

HELLOOOO ANGIE.JONESEY.POEPS,raggie doll,hope,danielle,davidc,5headh and everyone else 

[youtube_browser]_Eqx7r4DTUo[/youtube_browser]

and some pics of holly


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellooo everyone


helloo hope how are you


----------



## hope

im good thanks just watching the soaps  what you upto?


----------



## Superash

. Wow you make me feel so chilled out man!!!!


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TO NIGHT
> 
> HELLOOOO ANGIE.JONESEY.POEPS,raggie doll,hope,danielle,davidc,5headh and everyone else
> 
> and some pics of holly


Heyyy!  How are you?

Cute photos


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im good thanks just watching the soaps  what you upto?


meee too watching the soaps 



5headh said:


> Heyyy!  How are you?
> 
> Cute photos


heyyy 5headh

im okay thankyou holly and smokey raceing about and jesssie asleep hows you and your pets


----------



## Guest

On bonfire night me and my dad saw Chinese lanterns.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> On bonfire night me and my dad saw Chinese lanterns.


awwwwww thats coooool danielle hows you


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwwwww thats coooool danielle hows you


I'm good. Got a paper cut from certain leaflets I was handing out at ordsall hall yesterday.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm good. Got a paper cut from certain leaflets I was handing out at ordsall hall yesterday.


aww glad ya well and everything  paper cuts are annyoing


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> aww glad ya well and everything  paper cuts are annyoing


They sting big time.


----------



## hope

im board there is naff all on tv


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> im board there is naff all on tv


I've got animal planet on.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They sting big time.


yeah they do hehehehe


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im board there is naff all on tv


well i was watching young aprantice


----------



## 5headh

Im not too bad 

The animals are good, leos gone out to play and Woodys spread out on the sofa lol, watching that program on channel 4 of animals feeding on a hippo :|


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Im not too bad
> 
> The animals are good, leos gone out to play and Woodys spread out on the sofa lol, watching that program on channel 4 of animals feeding on a hippo :|


awwww glad your all well  sound umm intresting hehehe what you up to tomorrow


----------



## hope

ooooo forgot made in chelsea is on e4 lol


----------



## 5headh

Not much xD Of work ill so just laying about  you?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ooooo forgot made in chelsea is on e4 lol


coooool hope 



5headh said:


> Not much xD Of work ill so just laying about  you?


awww hope ya feel better soon ill be sorting out family stuff but be on the pooter too addicted


----------



## 5headh

Ahah, im on the puter the who time im awake pretty much :| Got vertigo so stuck laying down, so nothing else to doo.


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Ahah, im on the puter the who time im awake pretty much :| Got vertigo so stuck laying down, so nothing else to doo.


awww yeah im on the pooter a lot too awww vertigo sucks hope it gets bettter soon i pooter great though always someone to say hi to


----------



## davidc

Evening people. 



danielled said:


> I'm good. Got a paper cut from certain leaflets I was handing out at ordsall hall yesterday.


Ouch. They can hurt.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Evening people.
> 
> Ouch. They can hurt.


It's quite a long paper cut too.


----------



## 5headh

Thats true  Always sumin to do/read aswell.

I really think Woodys depressed :| Me and my dad were just reading up on it and i honestly think he is :| My poor pup


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Thats true  Always sumin to do/read aswell.
> 
> I really think Woodys depressed :| Me and my dad were just reading up on it and i honestly think he is :| My poor pup


awww bless him poor woody why do ya thing he depressed hun


----------



## Jonesey

GAH, I was trying to get on here from 8pm my time and kept getting 'server not found'. I don't know if it's Mozilla or the site or the gods fecking around. Grrrrr. Now you're all probably gone to sleep and Biscuit wants her walk, she's bored.

And I've been on the phone with my father for the last hour (which has probably done more than anything to put me in this mood that I am in). The poor man, he's 85 and really starting to lose it. I'm trying to help him and I just feel so bad for him while I'm at it. I've just committed myself to going to the gerontologist with him on Wednesday, I really think he needs some anti-anxiety meds. He gets so frustrated and my poor mother is dealing with her own serious health problems, looking at getting back surgery and taking so many meds and rather hysterical herself - she's little help. Blech. What a draaaag it *is* getting o-o-old. ner-ner-ner ner-ner-ner ner-ner-ner ner-ner-ner (which you will get if you're old like me  )


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> GAH, I was trying to get on here from 8pm my time and kept getting 'server not found'. I don't know if it's Mozilla or the site or the gods fecking around. Grrrrr. Now you're all probably gone to sleep and Biscuit wants her walk, she's bored.
> 
> And I've been on the phone with my father for the last hour (which has probably done more than anything to put me in this mood that I am in). The poor man, he's 85 and really starting to lose it. I'm trying to help him and I just feel so bad for him while I'm at it. I've just committed myself to going to the gerontologist with him on Wednesday, I really think he needs some anti-anxiety meds. He gets so frustrated and my poor mother is dealing with her own serious health problems, looking at getting back surgery and taking so many meds and rather hysterical herself - she's little help. Blech. What a draaaag it *is* getting o-o-old. ner-ner-ner ner-ner-ner ner-ner-ner ner-ner-ner (which you will get if you're old like me  )


awww jonesey it must be hard on ya all hope the phone call went well and going to the docs with him im sure he apratices it big time there lucky to have ya  have a fab walk with biscuit  (((hugs)))


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awww bless him poor woody why do ya thing he depressed hun


Because he sits and cries alot, like sits himself in corners and just cries


----------



## katie200

GOOD EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT WHAT YA ALL UP TO 

HELLOOOOOO RAGGIE DOLL,JONESEY,ANGIE,PORPS,HOPE,DAVIDC, DANIELLE,5headh AND EVEYONE ELSE 

[youtube_browser]lRfKfZHUg84[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Because he sits and cries alot, like sits himself in corners and just cries


awww im sorry hun that sucks maybe he is have ya had any big changes in ya family like when my sister moved out jessie cryed for a few weaks


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awww im sorry hun that sucks maybe he is have ya had any big changes in ya family like when my sister moved out jessie cryed for a few weaks


Im not too sure, im trying to pursuade mum to buy him some new toys. Good evening how are you


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Im not too sure, im trying to pursuade mum to buy him some new toys. Good evening how are you


hahahahaha yeah new toys should help grrr jessie bubble ball toy is the most annyoing toy she has hehehe im good thanks  holly and smokey are going mad raceing a bout and jessie asleep lol hows you


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha yeah new toys should help grrr jessie bubble ball toy is the most annyoing toy she has hehehe im good thanks  holly and smokey are going mad raceing a bout and jessie asleep lol hows you


Ahaha Awww bless them!
Leos gone out to play again xD
And Woodys playing with his 'baby' i.e an old teddy of mine lol
Ooo leos just came back in


----------



## 5headh

Here he is


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Ahaha Awww bless them!
> Leos gone out to play again xD
> And Woodys playing with his 'baby' i.e an old teddy of mine lol
> Ooo leos just came back in





5headh said:


> Here he is


hehehehe awww bless woody jessie has her fav toy the pink toy handbag  and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that kitty sooooooooo cutie:thumbup: :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hehehehe awww bless woody jessie has her fav toy the pink toy handbag  and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that kitty sooooooooo cutie:thumbup: :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Awww, bless Jessie!! Simple things ay xD

Leos my little baby  Rather sexy if i must say so myself


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Awww, bless Jessie!! Simple things ay xD
> 
> Leos my little baby  Rather sexy if i must say so myself


hehehehe awwwww bless hes a cutie holly and smokey are mine they just so cute hehehe here a vid of smokey getting his turkey his fave toy

[youtube_browser]_B11WfOav84[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Evening. I might as well :mad2: my head on a brick wall.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening. I might as well :mad2: my head on a brick wall.


evening whats up


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hehehehe awwwww bless hes a cutie holly and smokey are mine they just so cute hehehe here a vid of smokey getting his turkey his fave toy
> 
> [youtube_browser]_B11WfOav84[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ahaha awwww!! So cute


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Ahaha awwww!! So cute


hehehehe yeah hes a lil monster 

[youtube_browser]YiJQLhyNK7U[/youtube_browser]

this one has both holly and smokey in it

[youtube_browser]F3QTMkU8ems[/youtube_browser]

this is jessie


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening whats up


Somebody carer spoke to organised a meeting for this week now it's cancelled phew and rearranged for next week. person wants my stuff for my cv which she reckons we are doing last week get lost. Already got one now. She wants me in a catering job or a gardening job well I'm not interested in any of those.:mad2: I don't want to go.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Somebody carer spoke to organised a meeting for this week now it's cancelled phew and rearranged for next week. person wants my stuff for my cv which she reckons we are doing last week get lost. Already got one now. She wants me in a catering job or a gardening job well I'm not interested in any of those.:mad2: I don't want to go.


awww that sucks but maybe give it a try and see if its not as bad as ya think


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hehehehe yeah hes a lil monster
> 
> [youtube_browser]YiJQLhyNK7U[/youtube_browser]
> 
> this one has both holly and smokey in it
> 
> [youtube_browser]F3QTMkU8ems[/youtube_browser]
> 
> this is jessie


Awww Jessie's handbag  Clever dog 
You have very cute animals 
Woody's sulking again


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Awww Jessie's handbag  Clever dog
> You have very cute animals
> Woody's sulking again


thanks they are and cuddle to woody bless him


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww that sucks but maybe give it a try and see if its not as bad as ya think


It will be watch. If I can avoid it I'm not going.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> It will be watch. If I can avoid it I'm not going.


awwwww well hope it go well anyway


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwwww well hope it go well anyway


I really don't want to go.


----------



## 5headh

Anyone else watching eastenders? Or am i the only one sad enough


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Anyone else watching eastenders? Or am i the only one sad enough


hahahaha i watched it and emmadle  i like the soaps  have you seen any good movies lately


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I really don't want to go.


i know hun but sometime giving it a try helps and if ya really dont like it then dont go agan


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hahahaha i watched it and emmadle  i like the soaps  have you seen any good movies lately


Nah not proper ones lol!
I watched dispicable me the other day! was amazing


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> i know hun but sometime giving it a try helps and if ya really dont like it then dont go agan


I'm not going. No way not if I can avoid it.


----------



## hope

helloo all hows things?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Nah not proper ones lol!
> I watched dispicable me the other day! was amazing


coooool  i havent either seen any cool movies  what music do ya like



danielled said:


> I'm not going. No way not if I can avoid it.


hehehehe well if ya dont have to go dont



hope said:


> helloo all hows things?


helloooo hope things are good did ya see my xmas banner its good aint it and hows you and the pets


----------



## 5headh

Its soo good  Funny!
I like any music really, aslong as its not classical lol you?

Hey everybody


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> coooool  i havent either seen any cool movies  what music do ya like
> 
> hehehehe well if ya dont have to go dont
> 
> helloooo hope things are good did ya see my xmas banner its good aint it and hows you and the pets


If I don't have to go I won't. If I do I will just refuse point blank.


----------



## hope

your banner is so cool love it  i feel so sleepy infront of this fire lol


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Its soo good  Funny!
> I like any music really, aslong as its not classical lol you?
> 
> Hey everybody


hi i back silly computer lol i like contry,pop, rap all sorts hehehehe i bet its funny lol



danielled said:


> If I don't have to go I won't. If I do I will just refuse point blank.


hehehe yeah hows your pets



hope said:


> your banner is so cool love it  i feel so sleepy infront of this fire lol


awww thanks hope i love it too nice fire a lovely lol


----------



## porps

is it just me or does the night thread start earlier every day(night)


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> is it just me or does the night thread start earlier every day(night)


porps HELLOOOO yeah it stared early tonight  i got some yaya news so need my night thread fix early lol HOW RAMBLE AND YOU


----------



## porps

we're alright thanks  would you like me to buy you a U key for xmas? 

what was your news, or are you gonna make me trawl backwards thru the night thread to find out?


----------



## 5headh

Ahaha good stuff  
I like bands that not many other people my age like too like queen, the levellers


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hi i back silly computer lol i like contry,pop, rap all sorts hehehehe i bet its funny lol
> 
> hehehe yeah hows your pets
> 
> awww thanks hope i love it too nice fire a lovely lol


They are fine.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> we're alright thanks  would you like me to buy you a U key for xmas?
> 
> what was your news, or are you gonna make me trawl backwards thru the night thread to find out?


hellooo you now what a u key  hehehehehe glad you and rambles well 

ahhh my good new aint on here but it was that i had some stress with the rent people after lots of calling about and almost have a damn katie mealt down i got told it sorted to day yayayayayayayaya so happy stress over :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



5headh said:


> Ahaha good stuff
> I like bands that not many other people my age like too like queen, the levellers


coool yeah im like that too hehehehe its good everyones diffent


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They are fine.


awww i glad your all fine


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww i glad your all fine


Dylan's about.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Dylan's about.


awww thats good


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hellooo you now what a u key  hehehehehe glad you and rambles well
> 
> ahhh my good new aint on here but it was that i had some stress with the rent people after lots of calling about and almost have a damn katie mealt down i got told it sorted to day yayayayayayayaya so happy stress over :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


haha, you know, a U key for your keyboard so you'll be able to type rumble instead of ramble  I'm sure you do it on purpose lol
glad meltdown was avoided haha


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha, you know, a U key for your keyboard so you'll be able to type rumble instead of ramble  I'm sure you do it on purpose lol
> glad meltdown was avoided haha


oooops now i cant stop laughinh i never noticed  hide for a yeah now    i am making a not of the name so it dont happen agan  rumble hehehehehe   

and ya me too hehehehehe


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> haha, you know, a U key for your keyboard so you'll be able to type rumble instead of ramble  I'm sure you do it on purpose lol
> glad meltdown was avoided haha


I knew what she meant.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I knew what she meant.


at least some one do danielle i dont most of the time hehehe


----------



## 5headh

Yeah 
Ive just sorted all the lists out for secret santa :| It was hard work lol


----------



## porps

haha  ye i knew what u meant of course, and p'raps i shoulda said something like 2 months ago when i started coming to this night thread but thought u might notice yourself eventually.. not that it matters anyway


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Yeah
> Ive just sorted all the lists out for secret santa :| It was hard work lol


coooool that sounds hard work lol and fun too lol



porps said:


> haha  ye i knew what u meant of course, and p'raps i shoulda said something like 2 months ago when i started coming to this night thread but thought u might notice yourself eventually.. not that it matters anyway


well ya know ya should havev put it in big letter with flashing light for me to notice hehehehehehe you make me laugh porps at least i get your user name right if i start say good evening rumble in stead then ill start to worry aww bless i sorry spelling sometime aint my strongest point but rumble is a lovely kitty


----------



## 5headh

It should be fun


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> It should be fun


bet it will be  christmas time always a fun time of yeah aint it


----------



## 5headh

Yup 
All shiney  its only like 47 days :|


----------



## hope

helllo what you all upto ?


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> helllo what you all upto ?


Not too much  you?


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Not too much  you?


im ill well i can feel it coming on head ache ouch lol pluss did not win the euro millions  hahaha so just slobbing on the sofa 

what you upto /


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> well ya know ya should havev put it in big letter with flashing light for me to notice hehehehehehe you make me laugh porps at least i get your user name right if i start say good evening rumble in stead then ill start to worry


hahaha 



hope said:


> helllo what you all upto ?


hi hope, not much, just watching masterchef: the professionals. dont know what it is about that program that makes it such compulsive veiwing to me.. i dont cook much... 
what 'bout yourself?


----------



## hope

porps said:


> hahaha
> 
> hi hope, not much, just watching masterchef: the professionals. dont know what it is about that program that makes it such compulsive veiwing to me.. i dont cook much...
> what 'bout yourself?


im slobbing on the sofa as i got a head ache lol watching family guy  as there is naff all on lol


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> im ill well i can feel it coming on head ache ouch lol pluss did not win the euro millions  hahaha so just slobbing on the sofa
> 
> what you upto /


Ouch! 
Owh dammit! We can all hope, I've only played the lottery once lol


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Yup
> All shiney  its only like 47 days :|


wow really time to start rapping up and sending o my  :thumbup:



hope said:


> helllo what you all upto ?


hellooo hope i just adding my xmas banner i got done so there on my siggy till after xmas hehehe hows you



porps said:


> hahaha
> 
> hi hope, not much, just watching masterchef: the professionals. dont know what it is about that program that makes it such compulsive veiwing to me.. i dont cook much...
> what 'bout yourself?


hahahahaha you done any of your music lately


----------



## hope

loving the banners  super cool :thumbup:


----------



## 5headh

I havent even started christmas shopping, it so depressing lol, i dont think i can even do any this year as not working so got NO income not even esa.


----------



## Guest

bonjour....... and farewell.... hoping to be back soon....... but i have to go for a while


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Ouch!
> Owh dammit! We can all hope, I've only played the lottery once lol


got more chance of doing a post office them winning the lottery (joke)


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> bonjour....... and farewell.... hoping to be back soon....... but i have to go for a while


ive been spreading but it will not let me rep you yet


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> loving the banners  super cool :thumbup:


thankyou hope gotta get in the xmas spirt got rapping to do next hehehe


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> ive been spreading but it will not let me rep you yet


god dman it i need my flashy green


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> bonjour....... and farewell.... hoping to be back soon....... but i have to go for a while


heyy Elzz

how are you and your pets you will DEFO be back sooooon right


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> I havent even started christmas shopping, it so depressing lol, i dont think i can even do any this year as not working so got NO income not even esa.


i hate shopping too so i do it online hehehe


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> heyy Elzz
> 
> how are you and your pets you will DEFO be back sooooon right


all good here.. well the pest are anyways... not sure hun maybe xxx


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> all good here.. well the pest are anyways... not sure hun maybe xxx


awww glad all good aww i hope ya do come back  but take care okay


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww glad all good aww i hope ya do come back  but take care okay


if i get more green blobs i will be lol :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> if i get more green blobs i will be lol :thumbup:


hehehehehehehehe well i reped ya this evening :thumbup:


----------



## hope

my hair smells soooo nice i can not stop smelling it lol ive wrapped it round my neck so i can smell it lol i am so funny


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> my hair smells soooo nice i can not stop smelling it lol ive wrapped it round my neck so i can smell it lol i am so funny


no hope your odd :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> my hair smells soooo nice i can not stop smelling it lol ive wrapped it round my neck so i can smell it lol i am so funny


hahahaha my sister do that when she uses her shampoo she love it hehehehe


----------



## Guest

well i am off for real now, i feel sick, and very down..... so see ya all later peeps ....


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> well i am off for real now, i feel sick, and very down..... so see ya all later peeps ....


seee ya elzz hope ya feel better soon


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

[/FONT]


Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


HELLLLOOOOOOOO ANGIE HOWS YOU PUSS AND THE DOGGIES

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## porps

evening angie, how are you?



katie200 said:


> hahahahaha you done any of your music lately


nah, not really been able to focus on anything this last week.. got stuff on my mind and not got enough chronic to block it out atm


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> evening angie, how are you?
> 
> nah, not really been able to focus on anything this last week.. got stuff on my mind and not got enough chronic to block it out atm


awww sorry ya got stuff on ya mind if ya ever need to talk my pm box never closes  hope it all works it self out (((hugs))) and then you can get some music done i enjoy hereing it


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> well i am off for real now, i feel sick, and very down..... so see ya all later peeps ....


i feel ill aswelll hun night xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hello angie well i could not sleep lol so came bk online


----------



## 5headh

Okay random questions. How do we get green blobs LOL 
Im fairly new


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> [/FONT]
> 
> HELLLLOOOOOOOO ANGIE HOWS YOU PUSS AND THE DOGGIES
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


HELLOOOO YOUUUU!! haha! they are AL by the fire warming their butts :thumbup:  xxxx

I'm a bad mummy  Ben's got HUGE knots in his tail


----------



## hope

porps said:


> evening angie, how are you?
> 
> nah, not really been able to focus on anything this last week.. got stuff on my mind and not got enough chronic to block it out atm


hope you feeling better soon hun  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Angie2011

porps said:


> evening angie, how are you?
> 
> nah, not really been able to focus on anything this last week.. got stuff on my mind and not got enough chronic to block it out atm


Aww feel better soon hun HUGS x


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Okay random questions. How do we get green blobs LOL
> Im fairly new


i have sent you rep it the weights in the right corner opposite your name click on it and rep away


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Okay random questions. How do we get green blobs LOL
> Im fairly new


i reped you go to edit profile scroll down and it should say who repped ya and every rep is a point to a green blob and you can rep people by clicking on the scales in the corner of anyone post


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> hello angie well i could not sleep lol so came bk online


Aww hun! wrap your self in a blanket and put a hotty in there with you and drink boiled lemo, it may help sweat it out of you HUGS xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO YOUUUU!! haha! they are AL by the fire warming their butts :thumbup:  xxxx
> 
> I'm a bad mummy  Ben's got HUGE knots in his tail


hellooooo  awwww bless them hehehe so cute :thumbup:

awww bless him im sure ya get it sorted hun


----------



## porps

aw thanks all


----------



## hope

porps said:


> aw thanks all


now return the favour  lol


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw thanks all


anytime porps


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Aww hun! wrap your self in a blanket and put a hotty in there with you and drink boiled lemo, it may help sweat it out of you HUGS xx


thanks hun got a lemsip blackcurrent :thumbup: oh made me one think he might have **** himself lol as he moved hahahaa


----------



## Angie2011

5headh said:


> Okay random questions. How do we get green blobs LOL
> Im fairly new


Eat LOTS of cabbage! :thumbup::thumbup:  sorry (kidding) i have my bad head on 2night  not sure if i welcomed you to pf soooo welcome!


----------



## porps

hope said:


> now return the favour  lol


lol how rude of me

{{{hugs}}} to ya all


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> thanks hun got a lemsip blackcurrent :thumbup: oh made me one think he might have **** himself lol as he moved hahahaa


Hahahaha! feel better hun xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Eat LOTS of cabbage! :thumbup::thumbup:  sorry (kidding) i have my bad head on 2night  not sure if i welcomed you to pf soooo welcome!


hope your head feels better too angie


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hope your head feels better too angie


Hahahaha! thanx hun  i just ment i was being a moo!  xx

How's the killer puss, did he get you last night? haha xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! thanx hun  i just ment i was being a moo!  xx
> 
> How's the killer puss, did he get you last night? haha xx


katie is still hiding in her room with doors locked as he is still outside her door waiting


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> katie is still hiding in her room with doors locked as he is still outside her door waiting


Hahahaha! poor poor Katie!! the puss is gona get her, QUICK Katie run run  haha xx


----------



## hope

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! poor poor Katie!! the puss is gona get her, QUICK Katie run run  haha xx


smokey has pulled the plug on katies pooter she has vanished


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! thanx hun  i just ment i was being a moo!  xx
> 
> How's the killer puss, did he get you last night? haha xx


ooh you a moo never  your super and yes he did he was in the biteing mood last night hehehehe


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> smokey has pulled the plug on katies pooter she has vanished


i am here hope hahahaha but he is a monster  at time lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> i am here hope hahahaha but he is a monster  at time lol


i did wounder where you got to hun  he is lovely tho


----------



## Angie2011

hope said:


> smokey has pulled the plug on katies pooter she has vanished


I think he got her! NOOOOOOO! Katie hide hide!! haha
Smokey's doing this outside her door!


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> ooh you a moo never  your super and yes he did he was in the biteing mood last night hehehehe


Aww bless you!  you survived the attack YAY! :thumbup: haha xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! poor poor Katie!! the puss is gona get her, QUICK Katie run run  haha xx


i running angie he har @@ eyes agan hehehehehehehe i know witch one of you has a bday coming up i gonna give him to ya he come with teeth and a bow anyone hahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> i running angie he har @@ eyes agan hehehehehehehe i know witch one of you has a bday coming up i gonna give him to ya he come with teeth and a bow anyone hahahaha


MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! haha! i could always get him a gum guard like the boxers have :thumbup: haha  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww bless you!  you survived the attack YAY! :thumbup: haha xx


i did yayayaya i found the big pan and chased him away :thumbup: (kidding ) hahahahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

Right lasses  early night for me! i've got peeps this end getting on my wick! going to beat them up in a min.

Night night hunnies! Mwah! xxx


----------



## hope

it must be a tabby thing as mine is vile sometime lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> I think he got her! NOOOOOOO! Katie hide hide!! haha
> Smokey's doing this outside her door!


hahahahaha now thats funny hehehehehehe



Angie2011 said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! haha! i could always get him a gum guard like the boxers have :thumbup: haha  xx


hahahahahaha welll ill gift him to ya you will get no sleep as he aslway lurking :scared: then ...... pounce bite claw he a joy hope you enjoy his compiny there NO returns hehehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Right lasses  early night for me! i've got peeps this end getting on my wick! going to beat them up in a min.
> 
> Night night hunnies! Mwah! xxx


night night angie talk to you soon take care



hope said:


> it must be a tabby thing as mine is vile sometime lol


oooh yours to hope are they bites :yikes: so smokey a human eater he lurks pounces hehehehe:yesnod: :incazzato:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i did wounder where you got to hun  he is lovely tho


oooh noo he not he a monster dont ya let the green eyes and wiskas fool ya hope hehehehehe


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> oooh noo he not he a monster dont ya let the green eyes and wiskas fool ya hope hehehehehe


our tabby kitten is a monster but his brother is so different more soft  but i remember my mom a a tabby when i was young and it was vile lol


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> i have sent you rep it the weights in the right corner opposite your name click on it and rep away


OMG noway! Its like a whole new game!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> our tabby kitten is a monster but his brother is so different more soft  but i remember my mom a a tabby when i was young and it was vile lol


hehehehehe awww bless smokey a monster he just so hyper but hes funny some times hehehehehe bet your kitten make ya smle


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> i reped you go to edit profile scroll down and it should say who repped ya and every rep is a point to a green blob and you can rep people by clicking on the scales in the corner of anyone post


OMG wow  I like this game lol


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> OMG noway! Its like a whole new game!


did you work the rep out hehehehe


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> OMG wow  I like this game lol


cooool dont forget you dont get unlimied rep  hehehehe


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> cooool dont forget you dont get unlimied rep  hehehehe


Oh -sulks- why not lol!
Ive been soo addicted to games on msn ive neglected pf :O


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Oh -sulks- why not lol!
> Ive been soo addicted to games on msn ive neglected pf :O


thanks for my rep


----------



## hope

helloooo katie i thought you had gone off lol


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> thanks for my rep


No worries lol. 
Now i know how to do it theres no stopping me  :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Oh -sulks- why not lol!
> Ive been soo addicted to games on msn ive neglected pf :O


oooh what games that


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> helloooo katie i thought you had gone off lol


nooooooooooooo hope i still here just a lil slower with holly on me hehehehe


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> oooh what games that


Theres loads been playing them with my mate, was play O's and X's poker its wierd lol, a mixture between O's & x'S and poker 

Now im laying in bed and the gerbils have decided its time to go for a run on there wheel typical lmao!


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> No worries lol.
> Now i know how to do it theres no stopping me  :thumbup:


its very addictive lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> nooooooooooooo hope i still here just a lil slower with holly on me hehehehe


i had bear on me first then pheonix lol but i am now cat free


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Theres loads been playing them with my mate, was play O's and X's poker its wierd lol, a mixture between O's & x'S and poker
> 
> Now im laying in bed and the gerbils have decided its time to go for a run on there wheel typical lmao!


coooool sounds great i been additived to sims on fb and the pc verson hehehehe time fly when that game go on hehehehehe awwww gerbil bless well my cats are raceing the treat ball :thumbup:


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> coooool sounds great i been additived to sims on fb and the pc verson hehehehe time fly when that game go on hehehehehe awwww gerbil bless well my cats are raceing the treat ball :thumbup:


I got addicted to sims on facebook, then it started going slow and trippy so i gave up and deleted it lol!
I love normal sims, get so addicted i want a proper gaming lappy so i can get ALL the sims and it wont effect it at all, we can all dream :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i had bear on me first then pheonix lol but i am now cat free


awww bless them holly after the treat ball now hehehehehe


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> I got addicted to sims on facebook, then it started going slow and trippy so i gave up and deleted it lol!
> I love normal sims, get so addicted i want a proper gaming lappy so i can get ALL the sims and it wont effect it at all, we can all dream :thumbup:


hehehehehe i play the proper game on my laptop it hasnt affected it yet lol but i looooove the sims3 and sims2 there sooooooo addive  i have so many pooter additction i dont know where i find the time hehehehe:aureola:


----------



## 5headh

LMAO! :laugh:
When I was first ill I spent ages on sims 2 on all the expansion packs, now i wanna pay sims 3!
I may have to talk nicely to santa LOL

Right im going to have to love you and leave you xD Im tired and got an almighty belly ache coming on  night x


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> LMAO! :laugh:
> When I was first ill I spent ages on sims 2 on all the expansion packs, now i wanna pay sims 3!
> I may have to talk nicely to santa LOL
> 
> Right im going to have to love you and leave you xD Im tired and got an almighty belly ache coming on  night x


yeah sim2 helped me when i was so anxous and unwell and so to sim3 something to foucs ya mind on  :laugh:

awww night night take care talk to you sooon


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awww bless them holly after the treat ball now hehehehehe


the kittens are bullying me lol they just grabbed my purse of the side and all my money fell out so just had to pick it up then they knocked the washing of the clothes stand and finally they have poped the last of the ballones lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> the kittens are bullying me lol they just grabbed my purse of the side and all my money fell out so just had to pick it up then they knocked the washing of the clothes stand and finally they have poped the last of the ballones lol


hehehee oooh there out to get ya to night hope jessie has a thing for money she like ripping it up after taking it out ya coat hehehehehethere so funny :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hehehee oooh there out to get ya to night hope jessie has a thing for money she like ripping it up after taking it out ya coat hehehehehethere so funny :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


lol they have now decided to to sleep YES at last lol lil buggers got to love them tho  im feeling sleepy now but im hungry aswell lol might go and raid the kitchen


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol they have now decided to to sleep YES at last lol lil buggers got to love them tho  im feeling sleepy now but im hungry aswell lol might go and raid the kitchen


hehehe awww bless them yeah ya gotta love em i think im getting a sore thoat grrrrrrrrr hope im not gettin a cold grrrrr hehehe ooh hope go raid that kitchen im not going near mine there a trowl in it that i like to call my sister but she a moody girl today  best stay in my room hehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

cant sleep anyone alive here


----------



## hope

helloooooooo thought you had gone lol 

ive just made a toastie yummmm


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> helloooooooo thought you had gone lol
> 
> ive just made a toastie yummmm


i had but i cant sleep grrrrrrrrrrrr mmmmm toastie yummy.. im hungry cant go kitchen though dogs are sleeping lol.... think we need some gin hope :thumbup:


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> i had but i cant sleep grrrrrrrrrrrr mmmmm toastie yummy.. im hungry cant go kitchen though dogs are sleeping lol.... think we need some gin hope :thumbup:


that would be lovely right now  would get me to sleep we doing a big shop next week so im going to start stocking up on the spirits :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> that would be lovely right now  would get me to sleep we doing a big shop next week so im going to start stocking up on the spirits :thumbup:


are we??? what time shall i come round then


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> are we??? what time shall i come round then


im thinking we should start early  lol bloody hell its 2:30 lol i got kids to get up to in the morning lol no wonder i look like a zombie hehehe might get off soon  *** then bed i thinks lol


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> cant sleep anyone alive here


hellooo that was quick  you alright



hope said:


> helloooooooo thought you had gone lol
> 
> ive just made a toastie yummmm


mmm nice hope im upset i cant fix my kindle done a thread about it to see if anyone knows how to i wanted to finch the book i was reading it was getting the the good bit grrrrrrr helppp screeeeam


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> im thinking we should start early  lol bloody hell its 2:30 lol i got kids to get up to in the morning lol no wonder i look like a zombie hehehe might get off soon  *** then bed i thinks lol


yup up at 7am here too  stupid school runs lol


----------



## hope

A big fat good night all see you all tomorrow :d


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hellooo that was quick  you alright
> 
> mmm nice hope im upset i cant fix my kindle done a thread about it to see if anyone knows how to i wanted to finch the book i was reading it was getting the the good bit grrrrrrr helppp screeeeam


im good katie just cant darn well sleep....... grrrrrr


----------



## hope

no way we all posted at the same time then lol


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> no way we all posted at the same time then lol


ha ha ha freaaakkyyyyyy


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> A big fat good night all see you all tomorrow :d


night night hope take care


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> im good katie just cant darn well sleep....... grrrrrr


grrrr that sucks but glad ya well im grrr my kindles gone weid


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> grrrr that sucks but glad ya well im grrr my kindles gone weid


ohhhhhh i know nothing about kindles let me go read ur thread lol


----------



## porps

always someone up around here elzz.. 
have u tried turning it off and on again katie? :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> always someone up around here elzz..
> have u tried turning it off and on again katie? :thumbup:


hey porps how are ya long time no see lol


----------



## porps

i'm ok thanks, enjoying the fact that im not the only pf insomniac tonight  Hows you? do you really avoid the kitchen at night time in case you wake your doggies?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> always someone up around here elzz..
> have u tried turning it off and on again katie? :thumbup:


i have and holding the power swich for 30 secs like elzz said but it not working porps it looks like this


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> i'm ok thanks, enjoying the fact that im not the only pf insomniac tonight  Hows you? do you really avoid the kitchen at night time in case you wake your doggies?


of course they are fast asleep ill sleep on the sofa tonight i think if i ever get to sleep that is lol


----------



## katie200

i back grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr they want £50 to send me a new one and i gotta sent this one back my days just get better grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  anyhow what ya all doing


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING TODAY 

HELLOOOO PORPS,ANGIE,HOPE,RAGGIE DOLL,5headh, jonesey,danelle,davidc eveyone else


----------



## 5headh

Hey  Im not too bad, you? Hows the animals


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING TODAY
> 
> HELLOOOO PORPS,ANGIE,HOPE,RAGGIE DOLL,5headh, jonesey,danelle,davidc eveyone else


pftttttttttttttt forget about me then katie


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> pftttttttttttttt forget about me then katie


ahhhhhhhhhhhh (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) oooops hows are youuu

helloooooo Elzz


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) oooops hows are youuu
> 
> helloooooo Elzz


yeahhhhhh im ok thanks hun, how are you and yours this wet cold evening :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Hey  Im not too bad, you? Hows the animals


hellooo glad ya alright i okay too smokey and holly are hyper and jessie gone to bed hows you pets 

this is smokey be ware he in a mood hehehehehe :scared:


----------



## hope

hellloooo everyone  my internet is soooo slowwwwww peeing me right off as things take ages to load grrrrr


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hellloooo everyone  my internet is soooo slowwwwww peeing me right off as things take ages to load grrrrr


im sorry hope could you possibly say that again :lol:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> yeahhhhhh im ok thanks hun, how are you and yours this wet cold evening :thumbup:


im okay got a head ache still grrr pets are good smokey being his mood self and holly like what a silly kitty and jessies gone to bed hows your pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> im okay got a head ache still grrr pets are good smokey being his mood self and holly like what a silly kitty and jessies gone to bed hows your pets


both alseep on the sofa next to me  lazy sausages


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellloooo everyone  my internet is soooo slowwwwww peeing me right off as things take ages to load grrrrr


hellooo hope how you and the kittys


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> both alseep on the sofa next to me  lazy sausages


awww bless them so cute hows your day been


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> im sorry hope could you possibly say that again :lol:


lol what ya like they said they fixed it today but its got worse hopefully it be better tomoz


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> lol what ya like they said they fixed it today but its got worse hopefully it be better tomoz


have you rebooted the whole thing??? sometimes can work
and katie
day been baaaddd buttttt.... it will get better :thumbup:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hellooo hope how you and the kittys


im ill and kittys are asleep lol but its the last only way is essex tonight im just watching pete again lol

how you and animals ? what you upto ?


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> have you rebooted the whole thing??? sometimes can work
> and katie
> day been baaaddd buttttt.... it will get better :thumbup:


awww glad it willll get better :thumbup: sound good lol and verry true thing inprove in the end lol


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> have you rebooted the whole thing??? sometimes can work
> and katie
> day been baaaddd buttttt.... it will get better :thumbup:


yeah ive booted it around the room a few time but still no good


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> yeah ive booted it around the room a few time but still no good


not the oh hope the puter and net :lol:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im ill and kittys are asleep lol but its the last only way is essex tonight im just watching pete again lol
> 
> how you and animals ? what you upto ?


awww hope ya feel better soon hope and aww cute kittys enjoy ya progam hehe i am watching 4 in a bed hehehe and pets are all good being the mad selfs and jessies in bed :001_tongue:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> awww hope ya feel better soon hope and aww cute kittys enjoy ya progam hehe i am watching 4 in a bed hehehe and pets are all good being the mad selfs and jessies in bed :001_tongue:


dont be rolling over then ,dont want no one getting hurt falling out


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> dont be rolling over then ,dont want no one getting hurt falling out


hahahahaha hope i laughing omg no its a progam about b&bs  hehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening all.


evening hows you and pets doing


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha hope i laughing omg no its a progam about b&bs  hehehehe:thumbup:


oh lol i miss read your post lol i watch that sometime lol it because im ill lol


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Evening all.


good evening


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh lol i miss read your post lol i watch that sometime lol it because im ill lol


well ya made me laugh hehehe  and aww hope ya feel better soon hun


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> well ya made me laugh hehehe  and aww hope ya feel better soon hun


lol i think im going to ask santa for a brain for xmas


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol i think im going to ask santa for a brain for xmas


hehehehehe and i gonna ask santa for a big pan  too chase my sister with  what ya think we could stand a chance in getting em right :thumbup:hehehehehehe


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hehehehehe and i gonna ask santa for a big pan  too chase my sister with  what ya think we could stand a chance in getting em right :thumbup:hehehehehehe


lol also im going to ask santa for a millionaire  who will wine and dine me arrrr lol

i need a brew big time and a *** lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol also im going to ask santa for a millionaire  who will wine and dine me arrrr lol
> 
> i need a brew big time and a *** lol


hahahahaha oooh really hope well then ill ask for a cowboy with a white hourse hehehehehe:thumbup:

awww go put that kettle on hehehehe i got a hot chocolate


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha oooh really hope well then ill ask for a cowboy with a white hourse hehehehehe:thumbup:
> 
> awww go put that kettle on hehehehe i got a hot chocolate


ooohh i might have a hot chocolate  good thinking hun :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ooohh i might have a hot chocolate  good thinking hun :thumbup:


yup hot chocolate is mmmmm i have brownie hot chocolate hhehehehe :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

right tips for sleeping then guys cant be here till 3am again tonight


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> right tips for sleeping then guys cant be here till 3am again tonight


nice hot bath and bandy tea then a romamce book to read in bed  should help ya sleep not that i sleep hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## porps

ello night people, how you all doing tonight?



Elzz said:


> right tips for sleeping then guys cant be here till 3am again tonight


Staying awake for 3-4 days always helps me to fall asleep


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> ello night people, how you all doing tonight?
> 
> Staying awake for 3-4 days always helps me to fall asleep


noooooooooooooooo i cnat be doing that lol


----------



## hope

i am going to smash my modem up my internet is so slow and it takes ages to load a song on u tube grrrrr


----------



## porps

good idea i'm sure that will make stuff load faster


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> ello night people, how you all doing tonight?
> 
> Staying awake for 3-4 days always helps me to fall asleep


hellooo porps hows you and rumble tonight :thumbup:


----------



## hope

lol im switching soon any way waiting for bt to send a new modem out so virgin can kiss my ass


----------



## porps

hey katie, we're ok thanks, mustnt grumble  Rumble's playing in his tunnel and im just sat ere watching him while listening to some portishead.. how are you and yours? have you had a good day?


----------



## porps

hope said:


> lol im switching soon any way waiting for bt to send a new modem out so virgin can kiss my ass


virgin suck balls  :mad2:


----------



## hope

porps said:


> virgin suck balls  :mad2:


so true we been with them 3 months and everytime the phone rings or you phone someone the internet goes off for 10 mins they said today they fixed the problem then as soon as i put the phone down had an call saying virgin is still working hard to fix your problem :mad2: idiots they are


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i am going to smash my modem up my internet is so slow and it takes ages to load a song on u tube grrrrr


thow it out the window hope hehehehehe


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie, we're ok thanks, mustnt grumble  Rumble's playing in his tunnel and im just sat ere watching him while listening to some portishead.. how are you and yours? have you had a good day?


hi porps im not too bad pain kills kicked in so head ache just a dull paint now  holly and smokey are awell both haveing fun cheseing one another and jessie in bed had a okay day hows your day been awww bless rumble cute


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> thow it out the window hope hehehehehe


lol its peeing me off big time now just want to listen to a few songs and it takes 5 mins to load up the whole song grrrr


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol its peeing me off big time now just want to listen to a few songs and it takes 5 mins to load up the whole song grrrr


hehehehe oooops screeeeeeeam at it hehehehehe


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hehehehe oooops screeeeeeeam at it hehehehehe


are you still on hun ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> are you still on hun ?


i still here hope:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> are you still on hun ?


you okay what ya up to


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> you okay what ya up to


just ran oh a bath lol and got carried away doing my eye brows lol


----------



## Guest

im still here too


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> just ran oh a bath lol and got carried away doing my eye brows lol


cooool hehehehe i just watching holly and smokey and got mongrels on hehehehe



Elzz said:


> im still here too


awww you still awake


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> im still here too


hellooo hun you waiting for your oh to come home ?


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> cooool hehehehe i just watching holly and smokey and got mongrels on hehehehe
> 
> my kittens are pulling me washing off buggers


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> katie200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cooool hehehehe i just watching holly and smokey and got mongrels on hehehehe
> 
> my kittens are pulling me washing off buggers
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha littly cuties this is what smokeys doing
Click to expand...


----------



## hope

can you pack his suitcase and send him to me


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> can you pack his suitcase and send him to me


oooh defo what colour bow would ya like me to send him with remember no returns hehehehehehehe


----------



## hope

put a pink one on him lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> put a pink one on him lol


i think i can manage that he has @@ eyes now he like im hyper you hehehehehe


----------



## hope

hello9 night thread peeps  how are we all doing tonight ?


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## Guest

evening........................ i am here just about ....... wondering what to watch on the box tbh 
what ya all watching


----------



## hope

im watching the xbox as oh is on there so going to watch celebrity juice on laptop  lol


----------



## porps

elo you lot... i've just been watching TopBoy on 4od.. kinda ok, kills a few hours anyway.


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> im watching the xbox as oh is on there so going to watch celebrity juice on laptop  lol


ohhh yeah defo need to watch that at 10 :thumbup:



porps said:


> elo you lot... i've just been watching TopBoy on 4od.. kinda ok, kills a few hours anyway.


ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lost me then porps


----------



## katie200

evening all  helloooo porps,Elzz,hope,raggie doll,angie,danielle,davidc,5headh and everyone else


----------



## raggie doll

Hello all how is everyone tonight and their furies


----------



## hope

hellooo katie im good thanks and so are the pets  hows you ?

raggydoll you have not been on this thread for ages where have you been lol


----------



## Guest

bonjourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
and any other language :thumbup:
celeb juice is on now


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> bonjourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
> and any other language :thumbup:
> celeb juice is on now


still got to watch it online lol as oh is on the xbox


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> still got to watch it online lol as oh is on the xbox


stupid OH 
oi OH get off the xbox and go make your lovely lady a cuppa she wanst to watch celeb juice :thumbup:
you do not want the wrath of elz


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> Hello all how is everyone tonight and their furies


helloo raggie doll hows youre kittys and you my holly and smokey are well me not so well hehehe



hope said:


> hellooo katie im good thanks and so are the pets  hows you ?
> 
> raggydoll you have not been on this thread for ages where have you been lol


hi hope
im ummm unwell hehehe  but holly and smokey are good there been cuddle me all day and jessie though she was a lap dog way too big for that lol  what ya been up to



Elzz said:


> bonjourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
> and any other language :thumbup:
> celeb juice is on now


hellooo Elzz 
hows you and the pets :


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.

Got a letter from the hospital saying I didn't attend an appointment on the 7th November. The appointment is next week, not last Tuesday, not the first time they've done this. They've said I didn't attend that many appointments that I have done that I've lost count.
Tried to phone them but the secretary to the neurologist was finished for today, so will try tomorrow. I have the letter with the correct date on it (15th november), so this test is going ahead whether they like it or not. 
Waited long enough for it and there's no way their mistake is going to prevent this test.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> helloo raggie doll hows youre kittys and you my holly and smokey are well me not so well hehehe
> 
> hi hope
> im ummm unwell hehehe  but holly and smokey are good there been cuddle me all day and jessie though she was a lap dog way too big for that lol  what ya been up to
> 
> hellooo Elzz
> hows you and the pets :


im good thanks chick........ pets good too, and how are you and yours this evening.............. things are looking good on my side. i think ill sleep like a baby tonight :thumbup:



davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> 
> Got a letter from the hospital saying I didn't attend an appointment on the 7th November. The appointment is next week, not last Tuesday, not the first time they've done this. They've said I didn't attend that many appointments that I have done that I've lost count.
> Tried to phone them but the secretary to the neurologist was finished for today, so will try tomorrow. I have the letter with the date on it, so this test is going ahead whether they like it or not.
> waited long enough for it and there's no way their mistake is going to prevent this test.


evening x
and thats terrible you get on their case and make sure your seen


----------



## raggie doll

They are a joke they do this to me all the time or i have called left a message and told them i can't make the appointment and they say i never did and tell me i need to be referred again grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hope

Elzz please come round and knock some sense into him PLEASE lol


----------



## hope

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> 
> Got a letter from the hospital saying I didn't attend an appointment on the 7th November. The appointment is next week, not last Tuesday, not the first time they've done this. They've said I didn't attend that many appointments that I have done that I've lost count.
> Tried to phone them but the secretary to the neurologist was finished for today, so will try tomorrow. I have the letter with the correct date on it (15th november), so this test is going ahead whether they like it or not.
> Waited long enough for it and there's no way their mistake is going to prevent this test.


they are thick as shite i tell ya .are you not well at the moment then ?


----------



## hope

hi hope
im ummm unwell hehehe  but holly and smokey are good there been cuddle me all day and jessie though she was a lap dog way too big for that lol  what ya been up to 




im ok been cleaning as we having the garden rubbish being picked up tomorrow bags full of weeds and junk lol just on me fb playing sims  what you upto


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> 
> Got a letter from the hospital saying I didn't attend an appointment on the 7th November. The appointment is next week, not last Tuesday, not the first time they've done this. They've said I didn't attend that many appointments that I have done that I've lost count.
> Tried to phone them but the secretary to the neurologist was finished for today, so will try tomorrow. I have the letter with the correct date on it (15th november), so this test is going ahead whether they like it or not.
> Waited long enough for it and there's no way their mistake is going to prevent this test.


hellooo davidc grrrrrrrrrr thats annyoing hope ya get it sorted hows ebony



Elzz said:


> im good thanks chick........ pets good too, and how are you and yours this evening.............. things are looking good on my side. i think ill sleep like a baby tonight :thumbup:
> 
> evening x
> and thats terrible you get on their case and make sure your seen


hi ive been ill today but pets great  glad things are looking great for ya hope ya get ya sleep zzzzz hehehehe what ya been up to



raggie doll said:


> They are a joke they do this to me all the time or i have called left a message and told them i can't make the appointment and they say i never did and tell me i need to be referred again grrrrrrrrrrrrr


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thays annyoing raggie doll  hows you


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hi hope
> im ummm unwell hehehe  but holly and smokey are good there been cuddle me all day and jessie though she was a lap dog way too big for that lol  what ya been up to
> 
> im ok been cleaning as we having the garden rubbish being picked up tomorrow bags full of weeds and junk lol just on me fb playing sims  what you upto


hi coool i was on sims too and went to see your sim hhehehehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hellooo davidc grrrrrrrrrr thats annyoing hope ya get it sorted hows ebony
> 
> hi ive been ill today but pets great  glad things are looking great for ya hope ya get ya sleep zzzzz hehehehe what ya been up to
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thays annyoing raggie doll  hows you


ive been sorting everything out today and it feels great :thumbup:
kids are sorted and behaving for a change


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> Elzz please come round and knock some sense into him PLEASE lol


i am on my way 
hes out of order needs to be told


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hi coool i was on sims too and went to see your sim hhehehehehehe:thumbup:


ive been to yours and natasha's house oh and angies lol

elzz do you have fb?


----------



## raggie doll

I'm good keiko is dragging this long toy around the house lol


----------



## raggie doll

my sim keeps walking around in her underwear lol


----------



## davidc

Elzz said:


> im good thanks chick........ pets good too, and how are you and yours this evening.............. things are looking good on my side. i think ill sleep like a baby tonight :thumbup:
> 
> evening x
> and thats terrible you get on their case and make sure your seen


I will do. lol i was promised a similar test in December, they promised me it would definately go ahead then they cancelled it and discharged me.
It's only through complaining that I finally ended up with this test now.



raggie doll said:


> They are a joke they do this to me all the time or i have called left a message and told them i can't make the appointment and they say i never did and tell me i need to be referred again grrrrrrrrrrrrr





hope said:


> they are thick as shite i tell ya .are you not well at the moment then ?


I've been having simple partial seizures for over 13 years but still not got a diagnosis, this test is for an ambulatory EEG test (portable so will be walking around with it on. ) over 3 days. I go back to the hospital every day to have it checked. There is a birth defect I had that wasn't superficial that I had removed which can cause epilepsy, but everybody tells me it was superficial without bothering to read my medical notes. I even have the page copied about it so they don't need to sift through all my notes but they still can't be bothered. The reason it was removed was because it wasn't superficial! I thought medical history was important in working towards a diagnosis yet not one neurologist has read my notes.



katie200 said:


> hellooo davidc grrrrrrrrrr thats annyoing hope ya get it sorted hows ebony
> 
> hi ive been ill today but pets great  glad things are looking great for ya hope ya get ya sleep zzzzz hehehehe what ya been up to
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thays annyoing raggie doll  hows you


Lol I will get it sorted, trust me. 

They lost my notes in December for a test but denied I had an appointment. I didn't leave until I got the scheduled test. They still deny they lost my notes rather than admit they made a mistake.


----------



## hope

my sim has been depresed today lol had to have a boogie to become happy again and daned about 10 time lol


----------



## raggie doll

i bet that used all your energy


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> ive been sorting everything out today and it feels great :thumbup:
> kids are sorted and behaving for a change


awww that great you 



hope said:


> ive been to yours and natasha's house oh and angies lol
> 
> elzz do you have fb?


oooh hope i go visit angie plant  sooooooo cool hehehe and raggie dolls house too hehehehe coool game love the sims



raggie doll said:


> I'm good keiko is dragging this long toy around the house lol





raggie doll said:


> my sim keeps walking around in her underwear lol


awww glad there all doing well hahahaha really mine do that now and agan


----------



## hope

I've been having simple partial seizures for over 13 years but still not got a diagnosis, this test is for an ambulatory EEG test (portable so will be walking around with it on. ) over 3 days. I go back to the hospital every day to have it checked. There is a birth defect I had that wasn't superficial that I had removed which can cause epilepsy, but everybody tells me it was superficial without bothering to read my medical notes. I even have the page copied about it so they don't need to sift through all my notes but they still can't be bothered. The reason it was removed was because it wasn't superficial! I thought medical history was important in working towards a diagnosis yet not one neurologist has read my note

i hope they get thing sorted for you bet it must be horrible to have to live with epilepsy ive had a fit before well 2 and they are scary :scared:


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> I will do. lol i was promised a similar test in December, they promised me it would definately go ahead then they cancelled it and discharged me.
> It's only through complaining that I finally ended up with this test now.
> 
> I've been having simple partial seizures for over 13 years but still not got a diagnosis, this test is for an ambulatory EEG test (portable so will be walking around with it on. ) over 3 days. I go back to the hospital every day to have it checked. There is a birth defect I had that wasn't superficial that I had removed which can cause epilepsy, but everybody tells me it was superficial without bothering to read my medical notes. I even have the page copied about it so they don't need to sift through all my notes but they still can't be bothered. The reason it was removed was because it wasn't superficial! I thought medical history was important in working towards a diagnosis yet not one neurologist has read my notes.
> 
> Lol I will get it sorted, trust me.
> 
> They lost my notes in December for a test but denied I had an appointment. I didn't leave until I got the scheduled test. They still deny they lost my notes rather than admit they made a mistake.


grrrrr that must be annyoing hun youll get it sorted soon hope fuly



hope said:


> my sim has been depresed today lol had to have a boogie to become happy again and daned about 10 time lol


coool hope nothing a good boogie


----------



## hope

lol if you go on to the other girls house she has a dance game there lol i went on that aswell lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol if you go on to the other girls house she has a dance game there lol i went on that aswell lol


hahahahaha coool :thumbup: awwww hollys moveing my pc mouse with her paw:arf:


----------



## Guest

ok never fear im back :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> ok never fear im back :thumbup:


heyyyy where ya go hehehehe


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> ok never fear im back :thumbup:


hellooo hun  do you have a fb ?


----------



## Guest

i went to nowhere i was playing angry birds lol
and si i have fb
ill pm you it


----------



## Guest

That hospital of ours need a hard kick to sort you out. They are useless.



davidc said:


> I will do. lol i was promised a similar test in December, they promised me it would definately go ahead then they cancelled it and discharged me.
> It's only through complaining that I finally ended up with this test now.
> 
> I've been having simple partial seizures for over 13 years but still not got a diagnosis, this test is for an ambulatory EEG test (portable so will be walking around with it on. ) over 3 days. I go back to the hospital every day to have it checked. There is a birth defect I had that wasn't superficial that I had removed which can cause epilepsy, but everybody tells me it was superficial without bothering to read my medical notes. I even have the page copied about it so they don't need to sift through all my notes but they still can't be bothered. The reason it was removed was because it wasn't superficial! I thought medical history was important in working towards a diagnosis yet not one neurologist has read my notes.
> 
> Lol I will get it sorted, trust me.
> 
> They lost my notes in December for a test but denied I had an appointment. I didn't leave until I got the scheduled test. They still deny they lost my notes rather than admit they made a mistake.


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> i went to nowhere i was playing angry birds lol
> and si i have fb
> ill pm you it


hahahahaha coooool


----------



## hope

i really should be going to bed soon got family coming round to move the rubbish what we took out the garden well weeds and mud lol but i will give it half an hour as its too addictve loll


----------



## davidc

hope said:


> i hope they get thing sorted for you bet it must be horrible to have to live with epilepsy ive had a fit before well 2 and they are scary :scared:


I've not actually had a diagnosis of epilepsy though the Topamax does help with the partial seizures.
The neurologist in Liverpool said to me "I promise you will never have a grand mal. I can promise you that." (I tried going to Liverpool as I was getting nowhere with Salford but after he asked me why I came all the way to Liverpool, he did nothing but praise his old friends at Salford.)
Well that was a lie, had strange things happening such as waking up with my arm bitten which I had done, and other pain like I'd injured myself during the night. So I did a video experiment and had one in that. so he broke that promise. And anyway, a neurologist should never say things like that because seizures can and do progress in some people and he of all people should have known that.



danielled said:


> That hospital of ours need a hard kick to sort you out. They are useless.


I know, not looking forward to phoning them but it's got to be done. lol


----------



## hope

i just hope things get sorted for you shame you have to go through this {hugs}


----------



## katie200

helllllooooooooooo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i really should be going to bed soon got family coming round to move the rubbish what we took out the garden well weeds and mud lol but i will give it half an hour as its too addictve loll


hahahaha hope we bad influnces on you staying up late with us loy hehe


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!



davidc said:


> I've not actually had a diagnosis of epilepsy though the Topamax does help with the partial seizures.
> The neurologist in Liverpool said to me "I promise you will never have a grand mal. I can promise you that." (I tried going to Liverpool as I was getting nowhere with Salford but after he asked me why I came all the way to Liverpool, he did nothing but praise his old friends at Salford.)
> Well that was a lie, had strange things happening such as waking up with my arm bitten which I had done, and other pain like I'd injured myself during the night. So I did a video experiment and had one in that. so he broke that promise. And anyway, a neurologist should never say things like that because seizures can and do progress in some people and he of all people should have known that.
> 
> I know, not looking forward to phoning them but it's got to be done. lol


Oh that's horrible. I really hope you get some help. Not having a diagnosis must be worse than the symptoms. ((((((hugs))))))

I have an abscessed tooth. I put up with it for a couple of weeks hoping it would go away, but now I have a fecking pus bag (ack gross! sorry if tmi) in my gums where the tooth is. My OH had some antibiotics lying around so I started taking them a week ago and he looked at it and said there is a small chip. So I go to the dentist tomorrow and will have to take my little pills and be all stoned. The high is fun for a little bit, but I don't think the appointment will be because I was just fiddling with it two minutes ago and found that it's cracked in half at the back. Oh shite. I think I'm going to tell her to just pull it - it's at the very back of my mouth anyway, no one will see.

But I'm scared. And I hate the dentist. HATEHATEHATE the dentist. I'm sure they're nice in real life and I'd like them if I didn't know their profession, but I just HATE the dentist part of them.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Oh that's horrible. I really hope you get some help. Not having a diagnosis must be worse than the symptoms. ((((((hugs))))))
> 
> I have an abscessed tooth. I put up with it for a couple of weeks hoping it would go away, but now I have a fecking pus bag (ack gross! sorry if tmi) in my gums where the tooth is. My OH had some antibiotics lying around so I started taking them a week ago and he looked at it and said there is a small chip. So I go to the dentist tomorrow and will have to take my little pills and be all stoned. The high is fun for a little bit, but I don't think the appointment will be because I was just fiddling with it two minutes ago and found that it's cracked in half at the back. Oh shite. I think I'm going to tell her to just pull it - it's at the very back of my mouth anyway, no one will see.
> 
> But I'm scared. And I hate the dentist. HATEHATEHATE the dentist. I'm sure they're nice in real life and I'd like them if I didn't know their profession, but I just HATE the dentist part of them.


helloooo jonesey
i with ya on hate hate the dentist have big fears of them good luck with your appoiment  how are you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! Biscuit's right here at my feet. She's been doing her 'hruumph' sounds and sighs because she wants me to take her out. After four days of eating all her supper she went two days without, then ate last night (although I only gave her kibble - no raw) and has been fussy all day because of it. I leave her with my MIL now when I go to work, it's only three hours before my daughter gets home from school and she said when she got in that Biscuit was desperate for a pee. She has to drink so much more when she eats kibble poor thing. I wish she would just stop being so damn fussy!

I'm going to get her out at 10:30! So I can go to bed early, with the time change on the weekend I'm all screwed up and waking at 5 and 6am and then lying there like a zombie. I've had a lot of stress too worrying about my parents.

And I REFUSE to start Christmas shopping!!! My OH bought me a nice new gym bag for my karate - he was going to put it away for Christmas and then gave it to me last night when he saw I was having trouble with the zipper. And I would do the same thing!  We're both very impatient when it comes to giving gifts.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie! Biscuit's right here at my feet. She's been doing her 'hruumph' sounds and sighs because she wants me to take her out. After four days of eating all her supper she went two days without, then ate last night (although I only gave her kibble - no raw) and has been fussy all day because of it. I leave her with my MIL now when I go to work, it's only three hours before my daughter gets home from school and she said when she got in that Biscuit was desperate for a pee. She has to drink so much more when she eats kibble poor thing. I wish she would just stop being so damn fussy!
> 
> I'm going to get her out at 10:30! So I can go to bed early, with the time change on the weekend I'm all screwed up and waking at 5 and 6am and then lying there like a zombie. I've had a lot of stress too worrying about my parents.
> 
> And I REFUSE to start Christmas shopping!!! My OH bought me a nice new gym bag for my karate - he was going to put it away for Christmas and then gave it to me last night when he saw I was having trouble with the zipper. And I would do the same thing!  We're both very impatient when it comes to giving gifts.


awww biscuit bless she a fussy eater too jessie can be at time too hehe hope ya have a lovely walk lol yeah stress is not good sometimes ya need a good night sleep to recharge lol

oooh i done my xmas shoppy a while ageo just gotta rap it all awww thats nicehe gave ya ya gift early hehehe :

hope you have a nice day when yours start

all my pets are well holly sitting with me like i make ya better smokey giving me evil eyes like i wana bit the unwell person and jessie fast asleep but though she was a lab dog today and tryed to sit in me


----------



## Jonesey

Ha, ha I'm still here and I SHOULD be out walking! My poor, poor neglected Biscuit!

You are crazy awesome on the Christmas shopping, I could never do that. I'm usually wrapping Christmas Eve day or night and I go into a room and put a 'do not open or expect dire consequences ' sign on the door. I just can't pre-buy - plus with my son he's already changed his list a bunch of times (he's had one since just after his birthday in September).

Anyways I'm going out for reals now! If I don't come on when I get back I hope you have a lovely morning and the weather is nice for you and your pets.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Ha, ha I'm still here and I SHOULD be out walking! My poor, poor neglected Biscuit!
> 
> You are crazy awesome on the Christmas shopping, I could never do that. I'm usually wrapping Christmas Eve day or night and I go into a room and put a 'do not open or expect dire consequences ' sign on the door. I just can't pre-buy - plus with my son he's already changed his list a bunch of times (he's had one since just after his birthday in September).
> 
> Anyways I'm going out for reals now! If I don't come on when I get back I hope you have a lovely morning and the weather is nice for you and your pets.


hehehehehe biscuit will be draging ya out the door hehehehehehe

hahaha awww my sister do it all on top of xmas but me im orgnised i have to be to keep my self sane hehe my sister change there list some time so i add something lol 

have a lovely walk jonesey and a fantasic day when your start


----------



## Jonesey

She did indeed! Just got back, I took her to my daughter's school, there's a narrow area that's fenced on the side between it and the school, no rabbits there! And I had her going after some sticks. Still doesn't get that she should bring them back and drop them, but that'll come at some time I hope! Another poster recommended a site and I've been using some of the things suggested - getting her to focus on chasing things that are not alive etc.. Not fail proof at all when it comes to Biscuit, but i think it somewhat satisfies her need to chase. 

It's nice to be organized, wish I could be that way myself! Hopefully one of these days I will get it together!

I'll say goodnight now and hopefully get on PF earlier tomorrow.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> She did indeed! Just got back, I took her to my daughter's school, there's a narrow area that's fenced on the side between it and the school, no rabbits there! And I had her going after some sticks. Still doesn't get that she should bring them back and drop them, but that'll come at some time I hope! Another poster recommended a site and I've been using some of the things suggested - getting her to focus on chasing things that are not alive etc.. Not fail proof at all when it comes to Biscuit, but i think it somewhat satisfies her need to chase.
> 
> It's nice to be organized, wish I could be that way myself! Hopefully one of these days I will get it together!
> 
> I'll say goodnight now and hopefully get on PF earlier tomorrow.


helloo jonesey 
glad you had a great walk and got some cool chase tips for biscuit bless hope they work for ya hehe jessie good at bring things back so i sure biscuit will get it in the end lol have a lovely day night night talk to ya soon


----------



## hope

hello to all you night threaders


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## 5headh

EVENING!

Hows everyone?


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Evening all.


Evening. 



5headh said:


> EVENING!
> 
> Hows everyone?


Not great tbh. lol
Think I will have an early night tonight.


----------



## 5headh

davidc said:


> Not great tbh. lol
> Think I will have an early night tonight.


Oh no. A good ol early night always helps!


----------



## hope

Helloooooo everyone im good thanks and animals are great 


how are you all doing ?


----------



## Staffybuster

Hi all I work nights so I will be here


----------



## porps

elo all. im sat at home on a friday night like a complete saddo. Gotta love gettin payed on saturdays :/ Done my washing for a special friday night treat, yeah rock n roll aint dead you better beleive it :mad2:


----------



## hope

im a very very very sad sado as i never go out lol i have 2 kids and would never dream of leaving them to go out on the lash  and my youngest is ill and never got to sleep untill 5 this morning and was up at 9 lol


----------



## Staffybuster

Am defo a sado we must go out once a year lol


----------



## hope

i probably would not know how to dance lol or feel old hahah as its realy young kids that go out nowerdays lol 
im good with having a bottle of wine watching the soaps lol 

what job do you do ?


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooo how everyone doing :thumbup:


----------



## hope

hello katie im good thanks just chilling on here and fb lol 

what you upto ?


----------



## Staffybuster

Am a senior care worker in a lively small rest home
And am having a nice bottle of wine as we talk lol


----------



## hope

lol i will be having my wine next week :thumbup: im just on cuppa's tonight lol 

what time will you have to work untill?


----------



## Guest

hope i is here, cant talk on fb uploading 146pics


----------



## Staffybuster

I do 12 hour shifts


----------



## katie200

helloo alll grrrr i feel unwell  whats eveyone upto


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> elo all. im sat at home on a friday night like a complete saddo. Gotta love gettin payed on saturdays :/ Done my washing for a special friday night treat, yeah rock n roll aint dead you better beleive it :mad2:


hehehe awww porps hows you and rumble hun


----------



## katie200

hellooo hope elizz hows you both tonight


----------



## hope

thats ok hun i speek to ya on here  

i keep thinking it is later then it is i need some chocolate bigtime lol


----------



## davidc

Oops, was going to have an early night but look at the time.


----------



## hope

lol im the same say that every day  but i never do hahahah


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> thats ok hun i speek to ya on here
> 
> i keep thinking it is later then it is i need some chocolate bigtime lol


hehehehe yeah it feel late dont it lol 



davidc said:


> Oops, was going to have an early night but look at the time.


its not that late david c hows you and ebony



hope said:


> lol im the same say that every day  but i never do hahahah


hahahaha its the night threa influnce


----------



## hope

they say drugs are bad for you the pc is worse lol and i wounder is there is a rehab for people like us heheheh


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> they say drugs are bad for you the pc is worse lol and i wounder is there is a rehab for people like us heheheh


Lol I wonder if there is a rehab for pf addicts.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> they say drugs are bad for you the pc is worse lol and i wounder is there is a rehab for people like us heheheh


there defo up there with drugs hhhehehe or at leat worse thrn a old tea meating chatter chatter heheehehehe


----------



## hope

lol yeah i was thinking that also


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol yeah i was thinking that also


hehehehehe yeah


----------



## porps

yknow there actually _is_ rehab for pc addiction.. and did you ever hear about that guy who killed someone in real life cos that someone had 'stolen' an item in a pc game from him? it's no joke, pc addiction is real ... and i probably suffer from it to boot. this stupid machine is far more harmful than any of the myriad of drugs i've taken over the years...

oh im fine btw, rumble is fine too, though he is being even more of a pain than usual tonight, if thats possible.
"what?" he says to me innocently, "i thought under your feet was where i was supposed to be"


----------



## hope

my kittens seem to like knocking my washing off the rads lol and grrr having to pick them back like 50 times lol


----------



## porps

hehe dont give him ideas.. 

anyone watching jools holland tonight? lou reed and metallica doing a collaboration atm.. oh my, i didnt realise lou reeds voice would be more tuneless than james hetfields, thats a big suprise to me...


----------



## Guest

how do you delete your accont


----------



## porps

you see the X at the top right corner of your browser window? press it and then dont return to the site. Yeah it really is that easy /facepalm


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> yknow there actually _is_ rehab for pc addiction.. and did you ever hear about that guy who killed someone in real life cos that someone had 'stolen' an item in a pc game from him? it's no joke, pc addiction is real ... and i probably suffer from it to boot. this stupid machine is far more harmful than any of the myriad of drugs i've taken over the years...
> 
> oh im fine btw, rumble is fine too, though he is being even more of a pain than usual tonight, if thats possible.
> "what?" he says to me innocently, "i thought under your feet was where i was supposed to be"


awww bless him glad he keeping ya on ya toes go rumble hehehe:thumbup:



hope said:


> my kittens seem to like knocking my washing off the rads lol and grrr having to pick them back like 50 times lol


awwww bless so cute hope they helping you


mick may said:


> how do you delete your accont


ask a mod or just dont log in are you sure ya want it deleted


----------



## hope

i really dont know i think if you ask a mod they should be able to help you 


how come you want to delet your account ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i really dont know i think if you ask a mod they should be able to help you
> 
> how come you want to delet your account ?


hope cos there leaving us nutter  what you up to i got my self hot chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## hope

im watching octopussy 007 film on itv4 lol how sad am i


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> you see the X at the top right corner of your browser window? press it and then dont return to the site. Yeah it really is that easy /facepalm


thanks /


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im watching octopussy 007 film on itv4 lol how sad am i


hehehehe cool hollly keeping me interaned lol


----------



## hope

now im watching some shite on itv 2 lol and my daughter has woke up and is wide awake she only been to sleep for 3 hours pluss she only had about 6 hours sleep yesterday lol it because she is ill


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> now im watching some shite on itv 2 lol and my daughter has woke up and is wide awake she only been to sleep for 3 hours pluss she only had about 6 hours sleep yesterday lol it because she is ill


awww bless her she like mummy its morning hehe and what ya watching


----------



## hope

im watching lady in the water while the kittens are on a mad one lol driving me up the wall hahahah


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im watching lady in the water while the kittens are on a mad one lol driving me up the wall hahahah


hahahahaha awwww bless so cute what lady in the water about


----------



## hope

some weird film lol about a werewolf attacking people lol now im watching corrie again lol


----------



## raggie doll

lol corrie at this time thats a sick addiction you have there


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> some weird film lol about a werewolf attacking people lol now im watching corrie again lol


hehehehe wear wolfs run :scared:


----------



## katie200

right i loging out feel really ill cant contrate

jonesey if you come online helloooo how are ya and biscuit doing 

have a great day today talk to ya soon


----------



## Jonesey

No worries Katie, are you still not well? If so hope you feel better in the morning! (((HUGS)))


----------



## hope

hello night threaders  how are you all doing ?


----------



## raggie doll

lol 18.16 is it night already


----------



## 5headh

EVENING!
How is everyone and the animals


----------



## raggie doll

they have been winter napping all day this means i am in for a night of hyperness


----------



## 5headh

haha uh oh!


----------



## raggie doll

uhoh in deed they have already began and trashing my room


----------



## 5headh

raggie doll said:


> uhoh in deed they have already began and trashing my room


ahaha, leo goes out at night (sadly) but the other week when he had hurt his foot, i put him in my room overnight :| NEVER again, he was up from 1am trashing the place.


----------



## raggie doll

oh god no mine do not leave this house most of the time apart from dex and not after 5pm they are all too soft when they get attacked by cats they roll over for belly rubs


----------



## 5headh

Mum insists his fine to go out, I hate him going out at night 

Leo's always got cuts on him, he got attacked a while back and had a puncture wound all the way through his foot, and today i noticed a cut on his ear 
But he cries to go out.


----------



## raggie doll

yeah dex does too but i remain strong bless him he gets into fights is he yours or your mums


----------



## Guest

See the cat in my sig that was Toby my cat he was only 3. It was an April morning in 2009 when he was let out for the very last time.


----------



## 5headh

raggie doll said:


> yeah dex does too but i remain strong bless him he gets into fights is he yours or your mums


Mine  But mum lets him out as she believe its is normal, his been going out since he had been done.


----------



## 5headh

danielled said:


> See the cat in my sig that was Toby my cat he was only 3. It was an April morning in 2009 when he was let out for the very last time.


Im sorry to hear that 
When leo has been bitten by another cat we thought he had been hit by a car, it was horrible.


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> Im sorry to hear that
> When leo has been bitten by another cat we thought he had been hit by a car, it was horrible.


Toby was hit by a car. Driver didn't stop but a lady found him and took him to the vets sadly he died instantly. he was a special boy to me.


----------



## 5headh

danielled said:


> Toby was hit by a car. Driver didn't stop but a lady found him and took him to the vets sadly he died instantly. he was a special boy to me.



One of our kittens when i was younger got hit by a car, but mum still insists its normal for them to go out all night. 
I hate it because then he sleeps allll day


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> One of our kittens when i was younger got hit by a car, but mum still insists its normal for them to go out all night.
> I hate it because then he sleeps allll day


Toby was still wanting to play if he had been out all night.


----------



## raggie doll

well they can be trained to stay in doors or just don't let him out at night horrible things can happen especially with toms out and about


----------



## 5headh

raggie doll said:


> well they can be trained to stay in doors or just don't let him out at night horrible things can happen especially with toms out and about


What annouying is she insists on 'putting him out for a wee' when she goes to bed and he just doesnt come back, im going to try and get him to stay in at night, now his got his new cosy climbing thing  his fast asleep in it again.


----------



## 5headh

danielled said:


> Toby was still wanting to play if he had been out all night.


Leo just sleeps all day 
His still asleep now lol, ive told mum his staying in tonight they told me off lol


----------



## hope

hello all im back i fell asleep so tired i was then got woke up by bear rubbing his nose on mine and needing me lol


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> hello all im back i fell asleep so tired i was then got woke up by bear rubbing his nose on mine and needing me lol


Aww evening


----------



## hope

hello anyone heard of katie tonight ?


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> hello anyone heard of katie tonight ?


No :/ I hope shes okay!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello anyone heard of katie tonight ?





5headh said:


> No :/ I hope shes okay!


helloo hope and 5headh

i late for night thread tonight aint i i have been so unwell to day  sooooo how are you all what ya been up to


----------



## hope

hellooo katie im not to good i feel asleep tonight got woke up by bear rubbing his nose on me and needing my chest  {{{hugs}}} hopes you feel better soon


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellooo katie im not to good i feel asleep tonight got woke up by bear rubbing his nose on me and needing my chest  {{{hugs}}} hopes you feel better soon


helloo hope  awww hope ya feel better soon hun((( hugs))) bless bear cute holly been with me all day had to wash her cos she got out in the rain and mud lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloo hope  awww hope ya feel better soon hun((( hugs))) bless bear cute holly been with me all day had to wash her cos she got out in the rain and mud lol


arrr they must know we are ill bless beaut has been in the muddy fields and her white legs are brown lol and she then goes off on to me bed lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> arrr they must know we are ill bless beaut has been in the muddy fields and her white legs are brown lol and she then goes off on to me bed lol


hehehehe bless yeah holly was muddy and cos she go long fur it would go all funny i i didnt was her awwww muddy kittys on the bed


----------



## hope

lol so i got a few muddy paw prints on my bed lol will have to change me sheets before i go to bed lol got to love them also been in the bath room on me toilet and bath so had to clean that a min ago lol ive shut the bathroom door now so she can not go in there lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol so i got a few muddy paw prints on my bed lol will have to change me sheets before i go to bed lol got to love them also been in the bath room on me toilet and bath so had to clean that a min ago lol ive shut the bathroom door now so she can not go in there lol


hahahaha awww bless her lots of paw prints every where hey im watching a movie called A Christmas Princess  here a few pics pics of holly


----------



## hope

arrr lovely photos  i just been sorting the animals out made a cuppa and changed me sheets as she is dry now  we had both the girls in bed with us last night  prefer our bed to theres lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> arrr lovely photos  i just been sorting the animals out made a cuppa and changed me sheets as she is dry now  we had both the girls in bed with us last night  prefer our bed to theres lol


hehehehe awww bless yeah she a cutie hehehehehe


----------



## hope

what you upto tomorrow? im just going to do a spring clean as i going to docs monday then going to meet me mom from work and do me food shop well doing a little one as me and oh are going xmas shopping on thursday


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> what you upto tomorrow? im just going to do a spring clean as i going to docs monday then going to meet me mom from work and do me food shop well doing a little one as me and oh are going xmas shopping on thursday


i will be cleaning tomorrow and have my lil siser coming also got shopping to do hehehe sound like you got a few busy days


----------



## hope

yeah be dragging myself out the house lol got the docs for a blood test and me toe nail thats falling off and me daughter who is ill going to tescos as getting some xbox games for oh for xmas without him knowing lol

also our fridge freezer broke so all we got at the mo is a borrowed fidge with a little freezer bit at top as we had to send ours bk to littlewoods and we dont wont to order one from there agsin so going to look for some when we are out as oh working so can not get one untill thursday


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> yeah be dragging myself out the house lol got the docs for a blood test and me toe nail thats falling off and me daughter who is ill going to tescos as getting some xbox games for oh for xmas without him knowing lol
> 
> also our fridge freezer broke so all we got at the mo is a borrowed fidge with a little freezer bit at top as we had to send ours bk to littlewoods and we dont wont to order one from there agsin so going to look for some when we are out as oh working so can not get one untill thursday


hahahaha well you sound super super busy what game you getting hehehe good luck with the docs hun


----------



## hope

not to sure yet as he wants a few lol but some are not out yet so will have to see lol he cost me a fortune lol also with me brother wanting xbox games lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> not to sure yet as he wants a few lol but some are not out yet so will have to see lol he cost me a fortune lol also with me brother wanting xbox games lol


hahahaha yeah i got my lil sister the new harry potter wii game for xmas as she has a wii for her birthday that on the 8 dec so shell love that lol she loves horry potter


----------



## hope

i will be putting me tree up around them time  can not wait i might buy a real one this year tring to get the oh to get me one but he said we brought one for £100 last year lol i just love the smell of a real one


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i will be putting me tree up around them time  can not wait i might buy a real one this year tring to get the oh to get me one but he said we brought one for £100 last year lol i just love the smell of a real one


cooool mum wont let me have a real one but sounds cool


----------



## 5headh

Evening! Guys  
Hows everyone and the pets?


----------



## raggie doll

5headh said:


> Evening! Guys
> Hows everyone and the pets?


Hey how is leo doing still loving the activity centre lol


----------



## Guest

Wykipedia are being weird. They put ordsall Hall is over 750 years old wrong just corrected it tonight as it's over 820 years old oh and just checked again, they changed it back. I'm right and they're wrong. One article says it is 500 years old the numpties. They know nothing.


----------



## 5headh

raggie doll said:


> Hey how is leo doing still loving the activity centre lol


Yup!
His been asleep in his little hidey but alll day, and just gone out


----------



## 5headh

danielled said:


> Wykipedia are being weird. They put ordsall Hall is over 750 years old wrong just corrected it tonight as it's over 820 years old oh and just checked again, they changed it back. I'm right and they're wrong. One article says it is 500 years old the numpties. They know nothing.


What numpties


----------



## Jonesey

hope said:


> i will be putting me tree up around them time  can not wait i might buy a real one this year tring to get the oh to get me one but he said we brought one for £100 last year lol i just love the smell of a real one


If he won't agree then go to the tree sellers and ask if you can have some of the bows - when they trim up the trees for people there's usually lots left over. You can stick them in the gaps in your artificial tree and still get the same smell.  My MIL used to do that years ago.

We always get a real tree, used to get great big ones, but last year Biscuit was still a puppy and we were worried about her getting at it. So we got a much smaller one and propped it up on her crate.


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> What numpties


The more wiki change it the more I will correct it.


----------



## 5headh

danielled said:


> The more wiki change it the more I will correct it.


Ahaha, they will never win!


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. 



danielled said:


> The more wiki change it the more I will correct it.


Wiki is not the best source for information, they keep inaccurate details in.
And change it back when you correct it.
I remember when Waterloo Road was coming back once, they didn't have a clue what date and just kept changing it every week after the supposed air date, ie just making it up as they went along. lol


----------



## davidc

5headh said:


> Ahaha, they will never win!


They did win with me once a long time ago.
I provided sources backing me up but they kept changing it back.
In the end they banned me!


----------



## hope

hello alll how are we doing tonight ?


----------



## 5headh

davidc said:


> They did win with me once a long time ago.
> I provided sources backing me up but they kept changing it back.
> In the end they banned me!


They banned you :|


----------



## Guest

I've come to the conclusion wiki know nothing.


----------



## 5headh

They don't!


----------



## Guest

good evening :thumbup::thumbup: how are we ??
im hungover


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> good evening :thumbup::thumbup: how are we ??
> im hungover


hello hun arr poor you im good going to have an early night tonight as got a busy day tomorrow still got to straighten my hair shall do it tonight then run them over in the morning as it takes me an hour as it is sooo long


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello hun arr poor you im good going to have an early night tonight as got a busy day tomorrow still got to straighten my hair shall do it tonight then run them over in the morning as it takes me an hour as it is sooo long


you have extremely long hair..... but it is lovely :thumbup:
mums in for her camera tomorrow they think her cancer is back


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> They don't!


Wiki are useless from now on I refuse to click wiki links. They can me all they want for changing to the correct age but I'm right and they are wrong. I've been going to Ordsall since I was a child now I'm a volunteer there.


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT 

HELLOOO 5headh,Elzz,raggie doll, hope,angie,jonesey,davidc,porps,danelle and everyone else


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there, I guess it's morning there now! I fell asleep super early and am now wide awake at 2:50am!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey there, I guess it's morning there now! I fell asleep super early and am now wide awake at 2:50am!


hahahaha hi jonesey lol hows ya doing


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS YA DOING 

HELLOOOOO ALLL


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALL HOWS YA DOING
> 
> HELLOOOOO ALLL


Evening, Im not too bad, you?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Evening, Im not too bad, you?


hellooo im okay hows your pets


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there! Anybody still up?


----------



## davidc

Jonesey said:


> Hey there! Anybody still up?


I'm still up. Having a brew then probably going to bed, got an ambulatory (portable) EEG test in the morning.


----------



## Jonesey

davidc said:


> I'm still up. Having a brew then probably going to bed, got an ambulatory (portable) EEG test in the morning.


I hope the test goes well for you David.


----------



## davidc

Jonesey said:


> I hope the test goes well for you David.


Thanks. 
Watching coronation Street now. lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey there! Anybody still up?


hey im still here hows you



davidc said:


> I'm still up. Having a brew then probably going to bed, got an ambulatory (portable) EEG test in the morning.


hi david c good luck on your test hows you


----------



## hope

hello night thread peeps how are we all ?


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## hope

hello hows you been ?


----------



## Guest

eveningggggggggggggggggg u lovely people how are we on the night thread tonight??


----------



## davidc

Eving pf'ers.



danielled said:


> Evening all.


Evening. 



Elzz said:


> eveningggggggggggggggggg u lovely people how are we on the night thread tonight??


I'm ok, got a portable EEG machin on me though, comes off on Thursday.


----------



## 5headh

Evening everyone 
How are we all?


----------



## hope

helloooooo elzz hows you been hun ?


----------



## Guest

im good thankyou............ feel a bit bad about something but its the right decision :thumbup:
soooooooooooooooooooooooooo who wants to silent disco dance then??


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> im good thankyou............ feel a bit bad about something but its the right decision :thumbup:
> soooooooooooooooooooooooooo who wants to silent disco dance then??


oh nooo hun whats the matter ? if you want you can have me msn????

silent disco sound great :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> oh nooo hun whats the matter ? if you want you can have me msn????
> 
> silent disco sound great :thumbup:


im never on msn hate it these days :lol:

yeahhhhh ok lets boogieeeeeee
get on down then 
doing my snake hips as we speak


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> im never on msn hate it these days :lol:
> 
> yeahhhhh ok lets boogieeeeeee
> get on down then
> doing my snake hips as we speak


just wiggling me lil arse and hips lol to oh on his xbox shooting game lol


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> just wiggling me lil arse and hips lol to oh on his xbox shooting game lol


ahhh yes the faint sound of machine gun, wiggling hips as we speak


----------



## 5headh

ahah I would join in but i cant dance xD

Im being a sad ass and spending the evening playing msn games ....


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> ahhh yes the faint sound of machine gun, wiggling hips as we speak


me feet are going aswell lol just dogging the bullets lol he has it on that loud feel like im getting shot at hahahah


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE 

[youtube_browser]FBnonCnd5JU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]h0dXrJ3Q4bo&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

HELLOOOOON JONESEY,HOPE,RAGGIE DOLL,ELZZ ANGIE,porps,danelle,davidc,5headh and everyone else:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE
> 
> [youtube_browser]FBnonCnd5JU[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]h0dXrJ3Q4bo&feature=related[/youtube_browser]
> 
> HELLOOOOON JONESEY,HOPE,RAGGIE DOLL,ELZZ ANGIE,porps,danelle,davidc,5headh and everyone else:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello 
Im not too bad, how are you?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Hello
> Im not too bad, how are you?


helloooo im okay and pets are good hows your pets and what ya been up to


----------



## 5headh

Goood 
Im not to bad, Woodys in bed leos gone out and im chilling on my bed with Gordon the hamster, howver his being a right monkey.


----------



## 5headh

5headh said:


> Goood
> Im not to bad, Woodys in bed leos gone out and im chilling on my bed with Gordon the hamster, howver his being a right monkey.


cjbkcjrrcjvik kot

a little worhd from gordon on his favourite place the laptop keyboard


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> cjbkcjrrcjvik kot
> 
> a little worhd from gordon on his favourite place the laptop keyboard


awwww blesss  they sound good jessie got her new bed today and guess what :scared: she tryed ripping it up hehehehehe heres a pic of her on her new bed


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awwww blesss  they sound good jessie got her new bed today and guess what :scared: she tryed ripping it up hehehehehe heres a pic of her on her new bed


Ahaha cheeky miss! Woody always used to rip his beds up then one day he just stopped :/ brb


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Ahaha cheeky miss! Woody always used to rip his beds up then one day he just stopped :/ brb


hahahaha bless him loooove ya banner  so cool:001_cool: and ok


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hahahaha bless him loooove ya banner  so cool:001_cool: and ok


Ahaha, its awesome isnt it, smuggiesmummy made it


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Ahaha, its awesome isnt it, smuggiesmummy made it


yeah it is i have a few of em if you go on my profile on my photo bit you see my coilection of banner  hehehehehe but your is welll coooool so what you upto


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]HfH_rfEe-F0[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]mN7LW0Y00kE[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]2iYfyA3Hbdg[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]qwfZYZLxqBI[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]DH1rlM9ZC_Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 5headh

Aahaha, I just had a major tantrum on facebook about bullies  Lol xD I see your listening to crimbo music


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Aahaha, I just had a major tantrum on facebook about bullies  Lol xD I see your listening to crimbo music


ooooh nooo someone being mean just soak em it helps me with most things lol and yup love xmas music  it make me feel happer after a grrr day lol


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> ooooh nooo someone being mean just soak em it helps me with most things lol and yup love xmas music  it make me feel happer after a grrr day lol


ahaa, nah xD
My neighbours having trouble at school bless her, I was plagued with bullies at school and it had/still has ruined a huge chunk of my life, and they just dont seem to get it, so after talking to her and thinking back to when i was at school and was angry to turned to facebook status lol.

ahaha, i listen to anything, listening to so good mcr now


----------



## hope

HELLOOOOOOO everyone


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> HELLOOOOOOO everyone


Hellooo


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Hellooo


hellooo how are you ?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> ahaa, nah xD
> My neighbours having trouble at school bless her, I was plagued with bullies at school and it had/still has ruined a huge chunk of my life, and they just dont seem to get it, so after talking to her and thinking back to when i was at school and was angry to turned to facebook status lol.
> 
> ahaha, i listen to anything, listening to so good mcr now


awwww i know how ya feel bullies destoryed a huge part of my life grrr people hey hahahahaha yeah i love music all diffent types it makes ya feel good some time what you up to now


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awwww i know how ya feel bullies destoryed a huge part of my life grrr people hey hahahahaha yeah i love music all diffent types it makes ya feel good some time what you up to now


I was still fuming, so had a bit of a rant on general chat.. Ooops :/
Im now playing msn games with my mate xD


----------



## raggie doll

5headh said:


> I was still fuming, so had a bit of a rant on general chat.. Ooops :/
> Im now playing msn games with my mate xD


i joined you in your rant in general chat lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hellooo how are you ?


helloo hope


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> I was still fuming, so had a bit of a rant on general chat.. Ooops :/
> Im now playing msn games with my mate xD


oops lol well best to let it out sometime  and coooool what game ya playing


----------



## 5headh

I was playing reversi, tempted to go bed now as feel a bit blurgh lol


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> helloo hope


ive been looking every where for you


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> I was playing reversi, tempted to go bed now as feel a bit blurgh lol


awww night night hun take care


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ive been looking every where for you


im on there ahhhhhhh


----------



## hope

helloooo we the last 2 standing on the night thread lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> helloooo we the last 2 standing on the night thread lol


hellooooooo i still here on night thread what ya upto


----------



## hope

im just looking at post's want to get to 3 thousand post by december then 4 by xmas lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im just looking at post's want to get to 3 thousand post by december then 4 by xmas lol


cooool


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there! As usual I'm too late! Woe is me.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey there! As usual I'm too late! Woe is me.


hi jonesey how are ya


----------



## hope

hello peeps hows your day been ? im good just in a tell you how it is mood today


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> hello peeps hows your day been ? im good just in a tell you how it is mood today


Heelloo, Ive been a bit sh!t today, you?


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Heelloo, Ive been a bit sh!t today, you?


hello im ok just come on here and people putting threads up saying they had enough of there kitten well i have 4 cats and 2 kitten 2 kids and 2 dogs and i never have enough of them its like you wanted them you deal with them 

whats up with you ?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Heelloo, Ive been a bit sh!t today, you?


awwww what up hun



hope said:


> hello im ok just come on here and people putting threads up saying they had enough of there kitten well i have 4 cats and 2 kitten 2 kids and 2 dogs and i never have enough of them its like you wanted them you deal with them
> 
> whats up with you ?


helloooooo hope hows you


----------



## hope

helloooooo hope hows you [/QUOTE]

hello katie im good thanks hows your day been today ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> helloooooo hope hows you


hello katie im good thanks hows your day been today ?[/QUOTE]

helloooo 
its been okay got some more cards for xmas to send to people  hows your day been


----------



## hope

ive done a spring clean today lol so tomorrow i dont have to do a thing and i think i shall order a take away as me and oh are going into town to shop for people and kids xmas prezzies and there nan is looking after them for a few hours oooooh i love shopping also doing a food shop aswell

what you upto tomorow ?


----------



## 5headh

Just struggling with my depression/anxiety and having a poo day lol.
I saw that thread didnt know what to think to it!


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> ive done a spring clean today lol so tomorrow i dont have to do a thing and i think i shall order a take away as me and oh are going into town to shop for people and kids xmas prezzies and there nan is looking after them for a few hours oooooh i love shopping also doing a food shop aswell
> 
> what you upto tomorow ?


hmm i need to rap the gift write cards and get tidyed up hahahaha lol coool hope



5headh said:


> Just struggling with my depression/anxiety and having a poo day lol.
> I saw that thread didnt know what to think to it!


hi 5headh

awww hun (((hugs))) its horrable stuggling with anxity i do my self it sucks hey hope you feel better soon hun hows your pets


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hmm i need to rap the gift write cards and get tidyed up hahahaha lol coool hope
> 
> hi 5headh
> 
> awww hun (((hugs))) its horrable stuggling with anxity i do my self it sucks hey hope you feel better soon hun hows your pets


Cheerrs 
Theyre not to bad however woody just got told off for growling at the cat, because his eating a hoof and the cat walked past him... little so and so


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Cheerrs
> Theyre not to bad however woody just got told off for growling at the cat, because his eating a hoof and the cat walked past him... little so and so


awwww bless them so cute jessie been playing with smokey and holly been asleep


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awwww bless them so cute jessie been playing with smokey and holly been asleep


Awww!
Ah no fun! I tried to give you some rep and it wouldnt let me!


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Awww!
> Ah no fun! I tried to give you some rep and it wouldnt let me!


awww bless ya its okay go spread it about a bit the rep then it lets ya rep people lol so you been playing any msn games


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> awww bless ya its okay go spread it about a bit the rep then it lets ya rep people lol so you been playing any msn games


Im about to do a jigsaw on there with my mate lol 
Im obsessed!


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Im about to do a jigsaw on there with my mate lol
> Im obsessed!


hahahaha oooh nooo you not getting addicted are ya okay i cant talk im addicted to sims lol


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! I just got back from my daughter's teacher interview (she's an awesome student), surprised my son by picking him up from school and then surprised them both with some MickyD's. They were really happy about that.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there! I just got back from my daughter's teacher interview (she's an awesome student), surprised my son by picking him up from school and then surprised them both with some MickyD's. They were really happy about that.


hi jonesey
that fantasic  i bet they where happy lol  hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie - I've finally caught you!  How are you and your pets doing?

It's after school time, I am trying to defend my place at the 'puter from my kids.  Took the other one in for repair this afternoon, but they are a bit backlogged so it may take a few days for them to get to ours.

Biscuit's good and I have located her latest escape route. I stuck a plant holder in it till I can haul a few bricks back to fill it in.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie - I've finally caught you!  How are you and your pets doing?
> 
> It's after school time, I am trying to defend my place at the 'puter from my kids.  Took the other one in for repair this afternoon, but they are a bit backlogged so it may take a few days for them to get to ours.
> 
> Biscuit's good and I have located her latest escape route. I stuck a plant holder in it till I can haul a few bricks back to fill it in.


helloooo jonesey 

hahahahaha you did you im okay holly smokey and jessie are well im just getting stuff reddy for xmas and stuff lol

awww biscuit trying to get away agan soooo funny bless her


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hahahaha oooh nooo you not getting addicted are ya okay i cant talk im addicted to sims lol


I havent played sims for a while, i get bored of things easily now :/
Im watching im a celeb lol


----------



## Jonesey

5headh said:


> I havent played sims for a while, i get bored of things easily now :/
> Im watching im a celeb lol


I hope it's a good show at least! I can't get into any kind of gaming or reality tv, too old I guess. 

Katie, you'll long have everything wrapped and sent and are all done by the time I start seriously thinking about getting my shopping done! My daughter wants a particular hoodie/sweater from lululemon - I have that much planned.


----------



## hope

im bk after reloading because of the net going down grrrrrrrr


any hooo whats you all upto?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> I havent played sims for a while, i get bored of things easily now :/
> Im watching im a celeb lol


hahahahahaha i got im a celeb on and im the same do loads of thing at once and sometime never finches stuff  hahahaha i like the sim3 and have stared the medival verson too


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im bk after reloading because of the net going down grrrrrrrr
> 
> any hooo whats you all upto?


hellooo hope

im watch im a celeb and a lol bored lol might do my rapping cant hide from it forever heheheehehehehehehehe


----------



## 5headh

Its hilarious!
Douggie is HOT!
I wanna play sims3 xD


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## Jonesey

Is I'm a celeb a show or a game. I'm a confused.

Our doctor works at a walk in clinic tonight (not quite 5pm here) so my OH and I are going in to see her. If you want an office appointment they're booking in December. And I need my stomach pills. Exciting evening it will be, woot! Probably another 88 of her patients will show up as well and we'll be lucky if we don't have to wait more than two hours.


----------



## hope

i will have loads of wrapping tomoz am so excited love shopping for others well thats all i ever do lolbut i always write down what i need so i dont have to faf about in the shops for hours on end lol


----------



## 5headh

Its a show 
Im a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## Jonesey

I usually wrap on Christmas Eve.


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> i will have loads of wrapping tomoz am so excited love shopping for others well thats all i ever do lolbut i always write down what i need so i dont have to faf about in the shops for hours on end lol


I lurve wrapping!


----------



## hope

oooh i have to be organised its part of me ocd lol else i will forget heheheh also have to much to do round the house and with the animals and kids i barley have time to fart


----------



## Jonesey

Well I hope you're all up later as I've got to head out. Have a great night!


----------



## hope

are you off anywhere nice?


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Its hilarious!
> Douggie is HOT!
> I wanna play sims3 xD


hahahahaha you so do wana play it and soon it has pets its great im a sims3 addict and im make my sim a christmas house for there evil child hehehehe



danielled said:


> Evening all.


good evening hows you



Jonesey said:


> Is I'm a celeb a show or a game. I'm a confused.
> 
> Our doctor works at a walk in clinic tonight (not quite 5pm here) so my OH and I are going in to see her. If you want an office appointment they're booking in December. And I need my stomach pills. Exciting evening it will be, woot! Probably another 88 of her patients will show up as well and we'll be lucky if we don't have to wait more than two hours.


its a show haha 
grrrrr waiting aint fun at the docs hey we had the eletricks checked today and guess what the guy didnt listen when i said that plug sparks :O



hope said:


> i will have loads of wrapping tomoz am so excited love shopping for others well thats all i ever do lolbut i always write down what i need so i dont have to faf about in the shops for hours on end lol


yayayayaya sound fun hope im the same wrapping and looking where i hid the gives in the first place hheheheheh


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I hope you're all up later as I've got to head out. Have a great night!


will be up later too take care


----------



## hope

will have to lock them out the way of the cats as they tend to unwrap them hehehe


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> will have to lock them out the way of the cats as they tend to unwrap them hehehe


hahahahahahahaha mee too smokey love a good old unwap lol


----------



## hope

lol cats are so funny mine are all asleep but give it time they will have there mad few hours soon hehehehehehehe


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha you so do wana play it and soon it has pets its great im a sims3 addict and im make my sim a christmas house for there evil child hehehehe
> 
> good evening hows you
> 
> its a show haha
> grrrrr waiting aint fun at the docs hey we had the eletricks checked today and guess what the guy didnt listen when i said that plug sparks :O
> 
> yayayayaya sound fun hope im the same wrapping and looking where i hid the gives in the first place hheheheheh


I'm good. Waiting at the hospital wasn't fun either lol waited 3hours before I went to the anaesthetic room good thing I had my iPad.:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> lol cats are so funny mine are all asleep but give it time they will have there mad few hours soon hehehehehehehe


hahahahahahahaha yeah they are my holly and smokey are looking at eachother hahahaha

there insane lol 


danielled said:


> I'm good. Waiting at the hospital wasn't fun either lol waited 3hours before I went to the anaesthetic room good thing I had my iPad.:thumbup:


glad your well


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.
last day of my 72 hour EEG machine, comes off tomorrow so it's really a 48 test, don't know why they told me it was a 72 hour one. Will be glad when it comes off though.


----------



## hope

our kittens have come alive lol they are on a mad one heheheheheh


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> last day of my 72 hour EEG machine, comes off tomorrow so it's really a 48 test, don't know why they told me it was a 72 hour one. Will be glad when it comes off though.


helloo davidc 
hope it go well  hows ebony


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> our kittens have come alive lol they are on a mad one heheheheheh


hahahahaha holly all cuddly lol bless them


----------



## hope

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> last day of my 72 hour EEG machine, comes off tomorrow so it's really a 48 test, don't know why they told me it was a 72 hour one. Will be glad when it comes off though.


hope all is well my daughter had to have a heart monitor on and there was so many wires she had stuck to her she had it on for a week this was when she was born .


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha holly all cuddly lol bless them


i just made a glass of milk and bear has decided to drink out of it hehehehe


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> last day of my 72 hour EEG machine, comes off tomorrow so it's really a 48 test, don't know why they told me it was a 72 hour one. Will be glad when it comes off though.


I know why they told you that. Because they are useless.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> i just made a glass of milk and bear has decided to drink out of it hehehehe


hahahahahahahaha awwww blesss i was looking for my cutter to cut xmas paper but have misplaced them :O


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hope all is well my daughter had to have a heart monitor on and there was so many wires she had stuck to her she had it on for a week this was when she was born .


When I had that laparoscopy a few weeks before had it I had an ECG they putstickers on. Apparrantly mum was told my heart murmur was caused by the hole in my heart. They wanted to look at that and listen to it. Said allalong I didn't need it politely said in the room look I don't need this ECG it will show up fine so will be a waste of time well I was right the hole is closed and it showed fine so waste of time. She was understanding though. I nearly laughed out loud when it showed fine. Silly hospital love giving you tests you don't need.


----------



## katie200

back in an hour found my cutter wapping time yayayayayayayayaya talk to ya all in 1 hour


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> helloo davidc
> hope it go well  hows ebony


He's fine thanks. He's still got his teeth problem, the vets last time I saw them said he only needs to come back if his teeth get overgrown or I'm worried.



hope said:


> hope all is well my daughter had to have a heart monitor on and there was so many wires she had stuck to her she had it on for a week this was when she was born .


Thanks. I've been wearing a hat with my hood up to disguise the wires.



danielled said:


> I know why they told you that. Because they are useless.


Yeah, I would have had some results early this year if they'd kept their promise to do the 5 day Video Telemetry EEG test.
Instead it's nearly the end of the year.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> When I had that laparoscopy a few weeks before had it I had an ECG they putstickers on. Apparrantly mum was told my heart murmur was caused by the hole in my heart. They wanted to look at that and listen to it. Said allalong I didn't need it politely said in the room look I don't need this ECG it will show up fine so will be a waste of time well I was right the hole is closed and it showed fine so waste of time. She was understanding though. I nearly laughed out loud when it showed fine. Silly hospital love giving you tests you don't need.


yeah she had a hole well the valve did not close untill 3 weeks after she was born and i worrie like hell about her even now when she has a cold and her chest is chesty i have to go to the docs and get them to listen to her heart but she is fine but i worrie hehehe yeah she had all these stickers on her and my god they were hard to get off and they were ones adults have on as they had none smaller i cried for her being put through that .


----------



## hope

katie you found them yet luv ?


----------



## hope

Thanks. I've been wearing a hat with my hood up to disguise the wires.



you poor thing just hope the results are good


----------



## Guest

There's that bang again.:scared: David knows which one I mean. Mum has heard it too.


----------



## 5headh

IM BACKK! lol
Been playing games on msn and kinda neglected you guys


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> There's that bang again.:scared: David knows which one I mean. Mum has heard it too.


oooo what bang is that hun ?


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> IM BACKK! lol
> Been playing games on msn and kinda neglected you guys


how dare you neglect us hehehehehe i know what you mean when you start playing a game thats it your hooked line and sinker hehehehe


----------



## 5headh

hope said:


> how dare you neglect us hehehehehe i know what you mean when you start playing a game thats it your hooked line and sinker hehehehe


Yup definately! until the other persons net dies then your buggered lol


----------



## hope

5headh said:


> Yup definately! until the other persons net dies then your buggered lol


oh just restarted the modem grrr so had to restart me laptop as it wouldnot work some games are really slow lately for me ive gave up on most heheheh


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> oooo what bang is that hun ?


A loud bang same bang mum hears heard it last week I thin it was.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> A loud bang same bang mum hears heard it last week I thin it was.


oooo and you dont know what it could be????


----------



## raggie doll

Where's katie


----------



## hope

raggie doll said:


> Where's katie


oooo and where have you been misses, im not sure where she is think she is playing sims ??????


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> oooo and you dont know what it could be????


Haven't a clue.


----------



## raggie doll

ooops i put up a wrong post


----------



## hope

pmsl spat my food out every where hahahaha


----------



## raggie doll

Well i do like to impress, plus I'm here all week please pay by giving phtots of babies


----------



## hope

ooooooh natasha will post pics tomorrow im sat on me skinny are and can not be arsed to go upstairs and get me charger for me phone lol


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

hope said:


> ooooooh natasha will post pics tomorrow im sat on me skinny are and can not be arsed to go upstairs and get me charger for me phone lol


First off HELLO! not been on here yet!

Secondly you still owe me pics missy!! :angry::hand:


----------



## hope

i took these a few days ago so i will show you these ones heheheh will take more tomorrow for defo

HELLOOOOOO welcome to the night thread


----------



## hope

ooops did not put the name hehehe 

top photo is darcy second photo is jarva (grey) and next to him pheonix and behind is beaut


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

hope said:


> View attachment 78578
> 
> 
> View attachment 78579
> 
> 
> i took these a few days ago so i will show you these ones heheheh will take more tomorrow for defo
> 
> HELLOOOOOO welcome to the night thread


Wow look at those ears!!!! :w00t: :001_tt1: All looking very happy and scrummy indeed


----------



## hope

thanks yeah he had got big ears he was the runt of the litter the tabby so snapped him up


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Don't blame you he is gorgeous! It makes me laugh how they don't grow evenly. Jaffe was all ears too when he was littler


----------



## hope

darcy is skinny and jarva is a fattie lol i was worried about darcy but i think its because he was a little one but he putting weight on now  i think darcy ears are bigger then his head


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

He also looks longer in the pic? It's like a fruit bats ears teehee! I reckon he will shoot up all of a sudden.


----------



## hope

lol he so does i think he will shoot up soon aswell going to be tall people ask me if he is a bengal as he sits in the living room window i should lie and say yeah he is heheheheh but no he is a moggie


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

:lol: could get away with it with those marking! Not there is anything wrong with a good ol' moggy


----------



## hope

right its time i hit the sack if there is room with them cats on there lol got to get up early and go shopping kid free yayayayayayay only a few hours tho can not leave me lil one for to long nice talking to you night


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

hope said:


> right its time i hit the sack if there is room with them cats on there lol got to get up early and go shopping kid free yayayayayayay only a few hours tho can not leave me lil one for to long nice talking to you night


Oh yay indeed! ENJOY!! I gotta make sure I'm up for lunch tomorrow with my mum's OH heeehee.

Sleep well XXX


----------



## Jonesey

Well looks like everyone's gone beddy-bye! Sweet dreams to you all.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well looks like everyone's gone beddy-bye! Sweet dreams to you all.


Not quite eveyOne Jonesey how are you and your cutie biscuit


----------



## hope

hellooooo im bk well got bk an hour ago just sorted kids out for bed and seen to me animals  

and im on the wine hehehehe and my god did we shop still got loads to get but got the kids most things and all our family stuff just got to get for me oh and do more for the kids 

how are we all tonight ????


----------



## katie200

evening all how everyone im haveing a nice cuppa lol


----------



## 5headh

Evening! Im not too bad, I'm watching I'm a celeb


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Evening! Im not too bad, I'm watching I'm a celeb


hellooo 5headh

meeeee tooo hows your pets doing


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## 5headh

Not too bad, Leos sleeping, and Woodys chilling in the conserventry with my parents. I took him for a short walk today and let him of his lead at the bottom of our cul-de-sac he decided to sh!t on a neighbours garden ¬¬


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. 
Finally got that EEG test machine removed this morning.
glad to be ri of it, hope I get the results soon.


----------



## raggie doll

Good luck with the results hopefully it will be good news


----------



## hope

hello im pist so what i think i shall say lol love you post tasha on that idiots thread i posted bk  

katie what you upto hun? 


and hello if anyone else is on here :thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll

lol i know what an idiot i hate that member seriously poor dog


----------



## hope

can you remember the raggy doll kids program ? it just came to me heheheheh

well ive just spent £64.98 on smyths toy shop on buzz and lotso from toy story hehehe as they are not up our town and they out of stock in argos and tesco  so we now have the full collection of the toy story people lol


----------



## Jonesey

I absolutely adore the first Toy Story movie, awesome stuff, especially when he fixes that bully. Do you collect for yourself or a kiddo?

I took my son to karate tonight and ended up teaching in my his class - the white belt kids can be verrrrry frustrating to teach! Although I did frustrate many people myself when I was a white belt. But my eyes didn't glaze over and I wasn't staring off into space when someone was trying to help me.  And I stayed for the adult class too so I'm exhausted. But my kids are off tomorrow so they won't go to bed, I think I'm going to make them both bundle up and we'll all take Biscuit for a late night walk!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I absolutely adore the first Toy Story movie, awesome stuff, especially when he fixes that bully. Do you collect for yourself or a kiddo?
> 
> I took my son to karate tonight and ended up teaching in my his class - the white belt kids can be verrrrry frustrating to teach! Although I did frustrate many people myself when I was a white belt. But my eyes didn't glaze over and I wasn't staring off into space when someone was trying to help me.  And I stayed for the adult class too so I'm exhausted. But my kids are off tomorrow so they won't go to bed, I think I'm going to make them both bundle up and we'll all take Biscuit for a late night walk!


 helloo Jonesey
hahahaha sounds like you had a love karate class  awww that be nice all of ya walking biscuit  hehehehe

heres sme pics of holly and smokey tonight helping me with my wrapping up lol


----------



## raggie doll

hey jonessey 
I remember karate i loved it especially as i managed to shame all the boys i was the only girl there lol White belts are horribly annoying though lol

how's biscuit im not on for long but wanted to say hello


----------



## Jonesey

Ah, I'm sorry I've missed you again Raggie! Tomorrow night my OH is taking our son to a hotel in Niagara Falls. It's his extra birthday gift that he gets instead of having a friend birthday party (that would cost just as much or more) and it's a special night with just him and his Daddy. They did it last year and he had such a wonderful time. We got a great deal on a 4star hotel with a jacuzzi tub, king sized bed, pool with a waterslide (although it's not the water 'park' like four other Niagara hotels share or Great Wolf Lodge and he doesn't care anyway). Plus they get a 40$ dinner off coupon and free breakfast. Pity it wasn't me and the OH going, but there you go. At any rate I told my daughter she could invite three friends over for dinner and a movie so I will likely have LOTS of puter time tomorrow night as they won't want me hanging around. I hope YOU'RE around tomorrow night! 

If you get back to this thread what kind of karate did you take - and ever think of taking it up again? 

Katie those pictures are so adorable!  Now who is who? Because if you asked me to guess I'd say the first is Smokey (with his Edward Scissorhands) - and I'm sure I must be wrong because you said 'Holly and Smokey'.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Ah, I'm sorry I've missed you again Raggie! Tomorrow night my OH is taking our son to a hotel in Niagara Falls. It's his extra birthday gift that he gets instead of having a friend birthday party (that would cost just as much or more) and it's a special night with just him and his Daddy. They did it last year and he had such a wonderful time. We got a great deal on a 4star hotel with a jacuzzi tub, king sized bed, pool with a waterslide (although it's not the water 'park' like four other Niagara hotels share or Great Wolf Lodge and he doesn't care anyway). Plus they get a 40$ dinner off coupon and free breakfast. Pity it wasn't me and the OH going, but there you go. At any rate I told my daughter she could invite three friends over for dinner and a movie so I will likely have LOTS of puter time tomorrow night as they won't want me hanging around. I hope YOU'RE around tomorrow night!
> 
> If you get back to this thread what kind of karate did you take - and ever think of taking it up again?
> 
> Katie those pictures are so adorable!  Now who is who? Because if you asked me to guess I'd say the first is Smokey (with his Edward Scissorhands) - and I'm sure I must be wrong because you said 'Holly and Smokey'.


hi jonesey hahahaha holly the one with the qifts in one if the photos and smokeys the one with the wrapping paper hehehehehe there funny cats lol  did you have a nice walk


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hi jonesey hahahaha holly the one with the qifts in one if the photos and smokeys the one with the wrapping paper hehehehehe there funny cats lol  did you have a nice walk


I KNEW I had them wrong! lol  Yes we did have a nice walk and Biscuit's having a nice sleep now.  And aren't you even sleepy? I'm about ready to conk out!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I KNEW I had them wrong! lol  Yes we did have a nice walk and Biscuit's having a nice sleep now.  And aren't you even sleepy? I'm about ready to conk out!


awww bless her glad you had a nice walk and nope jessie up in an hour and hollys been fed morning thread done hehehehehe

jessie on her new bed lol i bathed her thurday and got wet that dog never keep still hahahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, Jessie's so cute.  And I've never given Biscuit a bath where I didn't get splashed myself and she's less than half the size! 

Will go check out the morning thread then I'm off to bed for the night, lol.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, Jessie's so cute.  And I've never given Biscuit a bath where I didn't get splashed myself and she's less than half the size!
> 
> Will go check out the morning thread then I'm off to bed for the night, lol.


hahahaha bless her cute  night night take care


----------



## raggie doll

Jonesey said:


> Ah, I'm sorry I've missed you again Raggie! Tomorrow night my OH is taking our son to a hotel in Niagara Falls. It's his extra birthday gift that he gets instead of having a friend birthday party (that would cost just as much or more) and it's a special night with just him and his Daddy. They did it last year and he had such a wonderful time. We got a great deal on a 4star hotel with a jacuzzi tub, king sized bed, pool with a waterslide (although it's not the water 'park' like four other Niagara hotels share or Great Wolf Lodge and he doesn't care anyway). Plus they get a 40$ dinner off coupon and free breakfast. Pity it wasn't me and the OH going, but there you go. At any rate I told my daughter she could invite three friends over for dinner and a movie so I will likely have LOTS of puter time tomorrow night as they won't want me hanging around. I hope YOU'RE around tomorrow night!
> 
> If you get back to this thread what kind of karate did you take - and ever think of taking it up again?
> 
> Katie those pictures are so adorable!  Now who is who? Because if you asked me to guess I'd say the first is Smokey (with his Edward Scissorhands) - and I'm sure I must be wrong because you said 'Holly and Smokey'.


hahaha i will be on tonight no worries and i think it would be called Kyū karate the rank karate if i had the energy i would take it up again hopefully in the future i will


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

Evening all - cheers to the first glass of the night - Chardonnay tonight


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone


----------



## Guest

sorry i ma here... ive been tweeting 
im clever]evening night owls x


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> sorry i ma here... ive been tweeting
> im clever]evening night owls x


helloooooooo  you where tweeting omg you are clever i still dont get tweeter hehehehe how are you and your pets doing


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> helloooooooo  you where tweeting omg you are clever i still dont get tweeter hehehehe how are you and your pets doing


yep im great thanks ... pets are awesome too.. how are you and yours..
ive only just started tweeting and i love it its my new thing here and twittoooooorrrrr lol


----------



## hope

hello all got to love the twitter hehehehe such fun hows all doing ?


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello all got to love the twitter hehehehe such fun hows all doing ?


i refuse to talk to you on this thread too ............
oh wait i am doing god damn it


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> yep im great thanks ... pets are awesome too.. how are you and yours..
> ive only just started tweeting and i love it its my new thing here and twittoooooorrrrr lol


hahahaha cooool  have fuuuuun treeeting im alright and pets are great too  glad your all well


----------



## hope

Elzz said:


> i refuse to talk to you on this thread too ............
> oh wait i am doing god damn it


lol so funny im trying to find people who to follow celebs but loads come up and i have not go a clue whats the right one to follow ??? lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello all got to love the twitter hehehehe such fun hows all doing ?


youuu tooo treeting i gotta catch up heehehehehehehe im alright pets good hows you


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> lol so funny im trying to find people who to follow celebs but loads come up and i have not go a clue whats the right one to follow ??? lol


they usually say official i think have a look at who im following incase theres anyone there for ya :thumbup:


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> youuu tooo treeting i gotta catch up heehehehehehehe im alright pets good hows you


im good came of msn as i was cleaning my pc and then could not be arsed to go bk on heeheheheh pets are on a mad one lol

whats your pets upto ?


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im good came of msn as i was cleaning my pc and then could not be arsed to go bk on heeheheheh pets are on a mad one lol
> 
> whats your pets upto ?


well both my pets are wating tv im alright im just doing some more wrapping lol  hahahahahaha


----------



## hope

elzz will have a look now hun 

katie still wrapping  my golly gosh when does it end hehehehe


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> elzz will have a look now hun
> 
> katie still wrapping  my golly gosh when does it end hehehehe


it ends when i give up and everyoner get gift boxes hahahahaha


----------



## hope

are you on twitter katie ?


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> are you on twitter katie ?


oooo yes katie get on there were having fun


----------



## hope

lol we are now celebs undercover tho hehehehe


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> lol we are now celebs undercover tho hehehehe


yes with the dark glasses and scarves :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!

My idea is to get a twitter account and call myself 'celebrity head louse' and then say all kinds of nasty (or nice - depending) things about the celebs I live on as I travel from head to head.  It would be fun to report at the Oscars "OMG!, I just jumped on Julia Roberts for a short visit and to drop a few eggs. Holy shi*t is she drunk tonight! Stunning dress though." I'd love to see someone do that.


----------



## hope

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!
> 
> My idea is to get a twitter account and call myself 'celebrity head louse' and then say all kinds of nasty (or nice - depending) things about the celebs I live on as I travel from head to head.  It would be fun to report at the Oscars "OMG!, I just jumped on Julia Roberts for a short visit and to drop a few eggs. Holy shi*t is she drunk tonight! Stunning dress though." I'd love to see someone do that.


pmsl that a brill i dear so funny


----------



## Jonesey

hope said:


> pmsl that a brill i dear so funny


I think if I had the time I'd never leave the puter. ut:


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> are you on twitter katie ?


yes hope i am been on it for a lil while no idear how you work it though lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!
> 
> My idea is to get a twitter account and call myself 'celebrity head louse' and then say all kinds of nasty (or nice - depending) things about the celebs I live on as I travel from head to head.  It would be fun to report at the Oscars "OMG!, I just jumped on Julia Roberts for a short visit and to drop a few eggs. Holy shi*t is she drunk tonight! Stunning dress though." I'd love to see someone do that.


hellooo jonesey 
your sooooooooo funny  reading that made me laugh lol hows you


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! I'm good, how's you?

(and if you wanted to be really daring you could call yourself 'celebrity bed bug'  )


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie! I'm good, how's you?
> 
> (and if you wanted to be really daring you could call yourself 'celebrity bed bug'  )


hi jonesey

omg hahahaha thats funnny  im alright :thumbup: been listing to xmas songs and tacking the wripping up  what you been upto :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

Oh I'm just sitting here listening to a bad horror movie!

I took my daughter out today and got her her winter coat. If you want to call it that that is, it's a cloth coat, thin and doesn't cover her arse.  She says she'll wear her one from last year if she goes tobogganing or whatnot.  Then we came home and tidied up, one of her friends came for dinner, the other two just for the movie and I made a little batch of brownies for them to munch on. I'm just doing laundry and hanging out here now. 

(while wondering what my OH and son are up to - probably at the casino mall right now)


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh I'm just sitting here listening to a bad horror movie!
> 
> I took my daughter out today and got her her winter coat. If you want to call it that that is, it's a cloth coat, thin and doesn't cover her arse.  She says she'll wear her one from last year if she goes tobogganing or whatnot.  Then we came home and tidied up, one of her friends came for dinner, the other two just for the movie and I made a little batch of brownies for them to munch on. I'm just doing laundry and hanging out here now.
> 
> (while wondering what my OH and son are up to - probably at the casino mall right now)


hahaha awwwww bless you enjoying listening to that movie  yeah my lil sister like that a coat is more a lil jacket hehehe never keep her warm lol

ooooh i best your sons having a blast at the casino 

im just listing to youtube now lol


----------



## Jonesey

Well everyone's gone home and my daughter's in the shower now, she's tired poor thing. Has to get up at 7am on school days so she loves her sleep on the weekends.

My OH called, they've been everywhere and he's exhausted. They rented a movie, but it has a few bad bits (he said there were no guidelines or ratings to find out) so he's making our son face backwards during them. I said 'why don't you fastforward?' and he said well HE didn't want to miss anything.  I guess when it costs 16$ he wants to watch the damn thing.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well everyone's gone home and my daughter's in the shower now, she's tired poor thing. Has to get up at 7am on school days so she loves her sleep on the weekends.
> 
> My OH called, they've been everywhere and he's exhausted. They rented a movie, but it has a few bad bits (he said there were no guidelines or ratings to find out) so he's making our son face backwards during them. I said 'why don't you fastforward?' and he said well HE didn't want to miss anything.  I guess when it costs 16$ he wants to watch the damn thing.


Hahahaha my mum was like that if you don't like it cover ya eyes  I use to be like I can still here it scream lol Awww bless her bet she tied have to be up early lol my pooter being horrible to me lol


----------



## Jonesey

When we were kids my father used to work shifts. When he was on afternoons my Mum would put us to bed super early then get us up when he was coming home so we'd get to see him (and share his supper). Sometimes she'd get us up to watch a movie with her - my God she must have been lonely in a new country with no family. I remember if it was a scary one we'd have to cover our eyes. And I remember watching 'The Birds' and having stomach flu - I kept running out to be sick and then running back in in case I'd missed something.


----------



## hope

hellooo night threaders is anybody out there lol


----------



## davidc

hope said:


> hellooo night threaders is anybody out there lol


Yep, I am.

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## hope

davidc said:


> Yep, I am.
> 
> Evening pf'ers.


hello how you feeling today ?


----------



## Guest

Evening. I'm here.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

here .... briefly .... only one glass left in the bottle from yesterday so bar closing soon


----------



## hope

oh i really hate that i tend to do a bottle at a time lol i only have 1 a week really my way of relaxing on the night after a long week lol 


helloo danelled  hows your day been ?


----------



## davidc

hope said:


> hello how you feeling today ?


Better than yesterday lol not perfect as only just started back on the Topamax after my 2 day ambulatory EEG test, but getting there.



danielled said:


> Evening. I'm here.


Evening Danielle.  :thumbup:


----------



## hope

davidc said:


> Better than yesterday lol not perfect as only just started back on the Topamax after my 2 day ambulatory EEG test, but getting there.
> 
> glad you feeling better


----------



## davidc

hope said:


> davidc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than yesterday lol not perfect as only just started back on the Topamax after my 2 day ambulatory EEG test, but getting there.
> 
> glad you feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Might be up to cycling again tomorrow, won't be up to going anywhere far just yet but hopefully will be able to cycle to Ordsall Hall. If not, will get a taxi as working there tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## hope

davidc said:


> hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Might be up to cycling again tomorrow, won't be up to going anywhere far just yet but hopefully will be able to cycle to Ordsall Hall. If not, will get a taxi as working there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah dont strain yourself then take it easy  what do you do for a job?
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Ok these quotes have messed up lol.


----------



## hope

lol i woundered what was going on heheheheh


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> lol i woundered what was going on heheheheh


Lol it's the quotes they've screwed up.:confused1:


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> oh i really hate that i tend to do a bottle at a time lol i only have 1 a week really my way of relaxing on the night after a long week lol
> 
> helloo danelled  hows your day been ?


Had yet more work going on.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Had yet more work going on.


what work you been doing?


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> what work you been doing?


It's building work that's putting mum in a right mood.


----------



## hope

oh i see lol you got a busy day tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

evening :thumbup: :thumbup: sorry been hectic elsewhere my bad 
soooooo how are we all on the night thread :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there, how are you all doing?


----------



## Guest

Jonesey said:


> Hey there, how are you all doing?


good thanks and how are you this fine evening :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

My back hurts waah. I think I need some wine, I've always found alcohol to be the best pain reliever. 

What's going on with the twitter thread? I'm afraid to look when there's almost 300 posts! Last night I think it was 30!


----------



## Guest

Jonesey said:


> My back hurts waah. I think I need some wine, I've always found alcohol to be the best pain reliever.
> 
> What's going on with the twitter thread? I'm afraid to look when there's almost 300 posts! Last night I think it was 30!


lol its gone a bit random to be honest was a good idea of mine i thought,, and not one person repped me on it and it kept them busy all day lol
open that wine :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey

Elzz said:


> lol its gone a bit random to be honest was a good idea of mine i thought,, and not one person repped me on it and it kept them busy all day lol
> open that wine :thumbup:


Booooo. Here let me pour you a glass, it'll make you feel better!


----------



## Guest

Jonesey said:


> Booooo. Here let me pour you a glass, it'll make you feel better!


ahhh thats much better i thankyou :thumbup:
so what you doing today then


----------



## katie200

evening alll you hows everyone


----------



## Jonesey

It's been a busy. I was up early to walk Biscuit, then went to karate to help teach in the kids class (I'm a brown belt so it's part of the training towards a black one) and then stayed for the adult class. That's almost four hours, I'm not wondering why my back is sore! I did some housework, watched the end of the new 'Karate Kid' again (don't know why I love that stupid movie in all it's incarnations), played on the puter and then made supper. The usual Saturday pretty much.

How's you and your day (and night! only 8:11pm here)?


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening alll you hows everyone


evening katieeeeeee where have you been u have been oh so quiet 


Jonesey said:


> It's been a busy. I was up early to walk Biscuit, then went to karate to help teach in the kids class (I'm a brown belt so it's part of the training towards a black one) and then stayed for the adult class. That's almost four hours, I'm not wondering why my back is sore! I did some housework, watched the end of the new 'Karate Kid' again (don't know why I love that stupid movie in all it's incarnations), played on the puter and then made supper. The usual Saturday pretty much.
> 
> How's you and your day (and night! only 8:11pm here)?


well today started bad but its much better now :thumbup:
but off to bed i think its 1.15 and im up at 8 lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> It's been a busy. I was up early to walk Biscuit, then went to karate to help teach in the kids class (I'm a brown belt so it's part of the training towards a black one) and then stayed for the adult class. That's almost four hours, I'm not wondering why my back is sore! I did some housework, watched the end of the new 'Karate Kid' again (don't know why I love that stupid movie in all it's incarnations), played on the puter and then made supper. The usual Saturday pretty much.
> 
> How's you and your day (and night! only 8:11pm here)?


sounds like you had a busy saturday wow nealy a black bealt cooool yeah my lil sister love kartie kid movie its why she gave it a go in the first place lol

im alright had a busy day my sister didnt come home last nigght till 5:25 and then got up fed pets bit of a hard day for mum her sis birthday sady she died a few yeah ageo so been with her most of the day had my uncle round with is kid urg cats are well and jessie asleep now she was a hyper doggie today. also read the shot gun wedding well neally finched it lol


----------



## Jonesey

Well goodnight Elzz - have a great sleep!

Hi Katie! I was wondering where you were!


----------



## katie200

Elzz said:


> evening katieeeeeee where have you been u have been oh so quiet
> 
> well today started bad but its much better now :thumbup:
> but off to bed i think its 1.15 and im up at 8 lol


hellooooo Elzz 
hows you and the pets its been a busy day hahahaha now im having pooter time


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well goodnight Elzz - have a great sleep!
> 
> Hi Katie! I was wondering where you were!


HELLOOOO JONESEY I ABOUT  hows you


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> sounds like you had a busy saturday wow nealy a black bealt cooool yeah my lil sister love kartie kid movie its why she gave it a go in the first place lol
> 
> im alright had a busy day my sister didnt come home last nigght till 5:25 and then got up fed pets bit of a hard day for mum her sis birthday sady she died a few yeah ageo so been with her most of the day had my uncle round with is kid urg cats are well and jessie asleep now she was a hyper doggie today. also read the shot gun wedding well neally finched it lol


Aww, I'm sorry about your Mum Katie. And was it the uncle you're not too fond of that was over?

I'm not ready for a black belt yet! lol I have a lot more to learn first and many things to fix. But everyone there is really wonderful, all the Senseis donate their time, they're not paid so our dues are really cheap. (and when you get a black belt you're expected to teach as well - gotta give back) Most of them are really pulling for me to get mine and they all want to help me on my way. I feel very lucky - it's like an extended family really.  Probably late next year I'll test for my black belt, that's if the world doesn't blow up for 2012 first of course.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, I'm sorry about your Mum Katie. And was it the uncle you're not too fond of that was over?
> 
> I'm not ready for a black belt yet! lol I have a lot more to learn first and many things to fix. But everyone there is really wonderful, all the Senseis donate their time, they're not paid so our dues are really cheap. (and when you get a black belt you're expected to teach as well - gotta give back) Most of them are really pulling for me to get mine and they all want to help me on my way. I feel very lucky - it's like an extended family really.  Probably late next year I'll test for my black belt, that's if the world doesn't blow up for 2012 first of course.


hahahaha yup it was but hes tamer when he has his kid with im hahaha and mum and him shared take about there sis think it helperd her a bit lol

oooh coooool i hope ya get it nahhh that not gonna happen 2012 is the carm yeah befor 2013 that the yeah at thing gonna blow up if they do lol

it sound a really lovely place where ya do karatie


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yup it was but hes tamer when he has his kid with im hahaha and mum and him shared take about there sis think it helperd her a bit lol
> 
> oooh coooool i hope ya get it nahhh that not gonna happen 2012 is the carm yeah befor 2013 that the yeah at thing gonna blow up if they do lol
> 
> it sound a really lovely place where ya do karatie


haha I'm glad I don't have anything to worry about then! 

When your uncle comes around you should look out the window first to see if your cousin is there before letting him in! I'm glad he was help for your Mum though. My sister and I aren't as close as we used to be (her behaviour not mine has caused it), but I'd still be devastated if something happened to her.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> haha I'm glad I don't have anything to worry about then!
> 
> When your uncle comes around you should look out the window first to see if your cousin is there before letting him in! I'm glad he was help for your Mum though. My sister and I aren't as close as we used to be (her behaviour not mine has caused it), but I'd still be devastated if something happened to her.


hahahaha nope ya dont you get that black belt befor 2013

yeah that true lock the git out hahahaha yeah i know what you mean sometime me and my sister aint but hell if sonmething happen to them it break me cos i loove em really lol


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahahaha nope ya dont you get that black belt befor 2013
> 
> yeah that true lock the git out hahahaha yeah i know what you mean sometime me and my sister aint but hell if sonmething happen to them it break me cos i loove em really lol


That's because you're their Mum too.  They are lucky to have you and I'm sure somewhere deep inside they know it or they wouldn't go and piss you off so much!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> That's because you're their Mum too.  They are lucky to have you and I'm sure somewhere deep inside they know it or they wouldn't go and piss you off so much!


hahahahaha well maybe they do but my the know how ta make me mad bit gotta loooove em hehehehe smokey staring at me  hehehehe hows biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Well I'm going to get her out for a walk soon as I think I'm going to try to get to bed early tonight and hope my back is all magically fine in the morning!

Yup your siblings always know the best buttons to push. My brothers, sister and I are all in our forties now (my sister turned 40 this year) and we still know JUST what to say if we want to get a rise.  It never goes away.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I'm going to get her out for a walk soon as I think I'm going to try to get to bed early tonight and hope my back is all magically fine in the morning!
> 
> Yup your siblings always know the best buttons to push. My brothers, sister and I are all in our forties now (my sister turned 40 this year) and we still know JUST what to say if we want to get a rise.  It never goes away.


awwww have a lovely walk and a good rest hope your back feels better by the morning 

oooh yeah think everyone has a botten and my sister know it hahahaha i might finch the shotgun wedding tonight lol


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone to night


----------



## hope

hello katie im good thanks hows you ?


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. 



katie200 said:


> evening all hows everyone to night


I'm fine, well cycled today when I probably shouldn't have, should have got a taxi or bus. lol
How are you?


----------



## 5headh

Evening  Havent been about for a while been hiding  Hows everyone?


----------



## hope

hello people im good thanks just been looking at what animals are close to me lol should not really lol as we got tooo many as it it lol


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie im good thanks hows you ?


hellooo im alright fb playing up ngrrrr sister need there head banging together lol pets are good



davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> 
> I'm fine, well cycled today when I probably shouldn't have, should have got a taxi or bus. lol
> How are you?


helloo glad your well 



5headh said:


> Evening  Havent been about for a while been hiding  Hows everyone?


hey 5headh

why you been hiding glad your back hows you and ya pets


----------



## hope

hello katie mine was playing up aswell grrr pets are good being good for a change 

your sister doing your head in


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie mine was playing up aswell grrr pets are good being good for a change
> 
> your sister doing your head in


hello hope yeah mine too awww bless them glad there being good smokey got mr turkey lol

oooh yeah my lil sister left in tears saying she never coming to see us agan and that she not coming for xmas or her birthday all cos my other sister started on her being a moo i tryed to talk her round on fb but the silly thing wouldnt work so ill have to text her tomorrow hate she went home sad andv in tear 

heres some pics of smokey with hr turkey


----------



## hope

oh no she may have calmed down by tomorrow hun  lovely pics of smoky save him biting you hehehehhe


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> oh no she may have calmed down by tomorrow hun  lovely pics of smoky save him biting you hehehehhe


hahaha i hope she okay hate it when eveyone go to bed sad  hahahaha yeah mr turkey noones getting it off smokey lol


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> hey 5headh
> 
> why you been hiding glad your back hows you and ya pets


Just been feeling a bit poo lately. Im not to bad, Leos in the dog house today, not his fault my own really but still not a happy bunny, Woodys good, the gerbils on the other hand are not! Due to leo, he got shut in my room (where his not allowed) i could only find one gerbil Ivy, and had a horrible horrible feeling Sybil had suffered stress and gone elsewhere :'( All that was going through my mind was that Ivys going to be alone, luckily I found Sybil, both are really stressed and seem really nervous so I've turned the light off and just going to leave them tonight


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> Just been feeling a bit poo lately. Im not to bad, Leos in the dog house today, not his fault my own really but still not a happy bunny, Woodys good, the gerbils on the other hand are not! Due to leo, he got shut in my room (where his not allowed) i could only find one gerbil Ivy, and had a horrible horrible feeling Sybil had suffered stress and gone elsewhere :'( All that was going through my mind was that Ivys going to be alone, luckily I found Sybil, both are really stressed and seem really nervous so I've turned the light off and just going to leave them tonight


AWWWW noo hope you find the other one Bless them it's hard with kitty and small furrys glad woody well and hope you feel less poo soon it horrble to feel like that it been a weak like that.


----------



## 5headh

katie200 said:


> AWWWW noo hope you find the other one Bless them it's hard with kitty and small furrys glad woody well and hope you feel less poo soon it horrble to feel like that it been a weak like that.


It is, but leo hides when he comes in my room because he knows his not meant to be in there tinker! I've been like it for a while, just plodding on going docs on tuesday to see if they can change my meds


----------



## katie200

5headh said:


> It is, but leo hides when he comes in my room because he knows his not meant to be in there tinker! I've been like it for a while, just plodding on going docs on tuesday to see if they can change my meds


awww hope the docs go well  yeah cats have a good way of hideing lol


----------



## porps

hiya night people... how are you all?

Rumble says hi too..



















:thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll

porps said:


> hiya night people... how are you all?
> 
> Rumble says hi too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


awww lovely pics how cute


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hiya night people... how are you all?
> 
> Rumble says hi too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww rumble soooooooo cute   im alright hows you


----------



## porps

i'm alright ta, just catching up on this weekends tv.. just finished watching the latest misfits episode and have the hendo vs shogun fight lined up next.. how are your furballs?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> i'm alright ta, just catching up on this weekends tv.. just finished watching the latest misfits episode and have the hendo vs shogun fight lined up next.. how are your furballs?


helloooo porps rumble pics were really cute cooool i nomal wait it all on demand too lol there all good smokeys killing the turkey tonight and holly and jessies now asleep lol what ya been up to


----------



## Jonesey

Oh my those pics are so precious - everybody needs a Rumble in their life! 

Sorry I've missed you all, had a lot going on today/tonight and I'm ready for bed myself! I've eaten a ton of ice cream, once again I thought 'this is damn tasty broccoli' only to find out my mistake half a pint later (I hate when that happens). And I'm lactose intolerant to boot so it's not pleasant to be around me right now in the real world sheesh.

But tomorrow is another day! Hope to catch up with you all again.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh my those pics are so precious - everybody needs a Rumble in their life!
> 
> Sorry I've missed you all, had a lot going on today/tonight and I'm ready for bed myself! I've eaten a ton of ice cream, once again I thought 'this is damn tasty broccoli' only to find out my mistake half a pint later (I hate when that happens). And I'm lactose intolerant to boot so it's not pleasant to be around me right now in the real world sheesh.
> 
> But tomorrow is another day! Hope to catch up with you all again.


helloooo jonesey

hahahaha them pics of rumbles are well cute  if ya alreddy gone to bed night night /good morning talk to you soon have a nice day:thumbup:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> helloooo porps rumble pics were really cute cooool i nomal wait it all on demand too lol there all good smokeys killing the turkey tonight and holly and jessies now asleep lol what ya been up to


not been up to much really, mum is in hospital so my sister gave me a lift up to see her the other day... its 3hrs each way in a car with my sister so that was FUN! :mad2: Then we get there and it just seemed like i shouldnt have bothered going at all. Other than that ive been playing a lot of football manager 2012... even though im not really into football its strangely addictive and i cant quite put my finger on why.



Jonesey said:


> Sorry I've missed you all, had a lot going on today/tonight and I'm ready for bed myself! I've eaten a ton of ice cream, once again I thought 'this is damn tasty broccoli' only to find out my mistake half a pint later (I hate when that happens).


Haha thats really funny :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> not been up to much really, mum is in hospital so my sister gave me a lift up to see her the other day... its 3hrs each way in a car with my sister so that was FUN! :mad2: Then we get there and it just seemed like i shouldnt have bothered going at all. Other than that ive been playing a lot of football manager 2012... even though im not really into football its strangely addictive and i cant quite put my finger on why.
> 
> Haha thats really funny :thumbup:


Awww props I sorry your mums in hospatil hope it nothing too serious (( hugs)) ooooh I bet you enjoy being in a car with your sister super fun lol yeah I like strangy games on ds gets ya thinking lol dont do foot ball though lol I looove rumbles pics he's a cutie


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING 

[youtube_browser]z1AJwFEO5rA&feature=fvst[/youtube_browser]

heres some pics of the cats tooo


----------



## hope

lovely photos katie  im good thanks hows you ?


----------



## Guest

Evening.


----------



## porps

great pics katie... holly looks like such a princess and smokey looks to be quite the adventurer!

whats up danielled, why so blue?


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Evening.


hello whats up hun ?


----------



## hope

porps said:


> great pics katie... holly looks like such a princess and smokey looks to be quite the adventurer!
> 
> whats up danielled, why so blue?


hello props how are you hun ?


----------



## porps

hope said:


> hello props how are you hun ?


hiya, i'm alright thanks hope, hows your day been?


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Evening.


Evening Danielle. What's wrong?


----------



## hope

porps said:


> hiya, i'm alright thanks hope, hows your day been?


been good thanks hun took dogs for a walk and was wet and muddy lol looked so funny hehehhehe it been peeing it down all day and cleaned the house and me food order came christams food is stocking up nicely :thumbup:

what you been upto ?


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> hello whats up hun ?


Having a hard time dealing with the loss of Holly.


hope said:


> hello props how are you hun ?





davidc said:


> Evening Danielle. What's wrong?


missing Holly.


porps said:


> great pics katie... holly looks like such a princess and smokey looks to be quite the adventurer!
> 
> whats up danielled, why so blue?


Holly should be here swimming around she's not.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Having a hard time dealing with the loss of Holly.
> 
> missing Holly.
> 
> Holly should be here swimming around she's not.


Aww, Holly will still be there in spirit and in your memories. (((hugs)))


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> great pics katie... holly looks like such a princess and smokey looks to be quite the adventurer!
> 
> whats up danielled, why so blue?


hellooo porps how rumble you  hahaha yeah there insane smokey was being so funny and holly just watchs him like omg cat stop lol hows your day been

helloooo hope ahhhhhh fb still not working and my pooter went off and everything stoped working boohoo i back now hows you and the kitty


----------



## hope

arr danelled {{{hugs}}} hun only time will heal the pain you are feeling think happy thoughts of holly


----------



## jumpingbean

Good evening xx I am PB


----------



## Guest

hope said:


> arr danelled {{{hugs}}} hun only time will heal the pain you are feeling think happy thoughts of holly


Monty loved her. He looks lost now too.


----------



## jumpingbean

danielled said:


> Monty loved her. He looks lost now too.


aw Dan i am so sorry


----------



## katie200

jumpingbean said:


> Good evening xx I am PB


evening hows you and ya pets doing


----------



## jumpingbean

katie200 said:


> evening hows you and ya pets doing


Good evening katie nice to meet you, they are doing fine thankyou, and how are you this fine evening.


----------



## hope

danielled said:


> Monty loved her. He looks lost now too.


oh no is monty also a fish ?


----------



## hope

jumpingbean said:


> Good evening xx I am PB


hello jumpingbean nice to meat you  welcome to the crazy night thread people lol

how has your day been ?


----------



## hope

hello katie how are you hun ? love you pics of holly and smoky  got me xmas cards and some crackers napkins candy for tree ect today lol and done most of me xmas shopping just got to finish off getting oh and kids


----------



## Guest

jumpingbean said:


> aw Dan i am so sorry


I had her for a few months.


----------



## jumpingbean

hope said:


> hello jumpingbean nice to meat you  welcome to the crazy night thread people lol
> 
> how has your day been ?


meat or meet me . I am very well thankyou, been on here all day, it is all a bit confusing


----------



## katie200

Kittenfostermummy said:


> hey katie hun xxxxxx I missed you last night I went to bed earlier than normal so missed the thread
> 
> I am not too bad ta I have finally managed to put pics up of the foster kittens today on cat chat its Tilly, Tango and Toby if you want to see the babies I am always talking about lol.
> 
> Animals are good ta the all asleep at the moment, Uggs in making it difficult to type as he asleep across my arms grrrr but :001_tt1: at the same time.
> 
> How are you and your pets?? What have you been up to today?


HELLOOOOOO Kittenfostermummy

i missed ya too how ya been i will look at that thread in a few had a few pooter troubles it might end up out the window lol im okay holly and smokey and jessie are well too


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> hello katie how are you hun ? love you pics of holly and smoky  got me xmas cards and some crackers napkins candy for tree ect today lol and done most of me xmas shopping just got to finish off getting oh and kids


hellooo hope awww thankyou there insane kittys i am okay show restrant from shuting my sister in a coubored till the argueing end (kiddying not sister where locked in cuboard thered eat all my food that do no good hehehe) coooool i been writeing cards today and makeing sure i aint missed anny family members out now that wouldnt bee good ooh i gotta get cracker adding em to the list how are you


----------



## porps

one day i will learn how to multiquote but for now...

Hope -- not been up to much, just sat at pc or playing with kitty  i lead such a dull life atm :s been on here most of the day in fact :mellow:

katie - me n rumble are fine thanks he's keeping me busy as always  All he is interested in at the moment is his dangler toy (like 'da bird' typa thing). He looks so proud when he walks off down the hallway dragging it behind him, head held high... but then he comes back with it within a minute cos he realises it's no fun on his own, and spends the next 5mins wrapping it around my feet and chair until i'm forced to unravel myself and play with him again... 

dan - sorry to hear that 

jumping bean - welcome to the night thread... you'll never leave!


----------



## hope

jumpingbean said:


> meat or meet me . I am very well thankyou, been on here all day, it is all a bit confusing


lol sorry had a bit to drink tonight lol you will get used to my spelling lol yeah it better then other sites the layout is good and some people on here are really nice and helpfull 
what pets do you have ?


----------



## hope

katie200 said:


> hellooo hope awww thankyou there insane kittys i am okay show restrant from shuting my sister in a coubored till the argueing end (kiddying not sister where locked in cuboard thered eat all my food that do no good hehehe) coooool i been writeing cards today and makeing sure i aint missed anny family members out now that wouldnt bee good ooh i gotta get cracker adding em to the list how are you


im good thanks been ordering some more things for the kids and my sister finally told me what she wanted grrr been how long now lol and oh wanted a gamer chair for his xbox so ordered that aswell lol will write my cards to moz as have had a drink lol and could mess up got some lovely cards for people will moonpig ones for the kids and oh .
what you upto tomorrow ?


----------



## hope

i can not do the quote thing lol 

whats up hun ? you need to get out more staying in is not good for you and it will become a habbit and then you will feel funny when going out {hugs}


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> one day i will learn how to multiquote but for now...
> 
> Hope -- not been up to much, just sat at pc or playing with kitty  i lead such a dull life atm :s been on here most of the day in fact :mellow:
> 
> katie - me n rumble are fine thanks he's keeping me busy as always  All he is interested in at the moment is his dangler toy (like 'da bird' typa thing). He looks so proud when he walks off down the hallway dragging it behind him, head held high... but then he comes back with it within a minute cos he realises it's no fun on his own, and spends the next 5mins wrapping it around my feet and chair until i'm forced to unravel myself and play with him again...
> 
> dan - sorry to hear that
> 
> jumping bean - welcome to the night thread... you'll never leave!


She was a rave girl.



hope said:


> i can not do the quote thing lol
> 
> whats up hun ? you need to get out more staying in is not good for you and it
> will become a habbit and then you will feel funny when going out
> {hugs}


To multi quote click the ,, next to the quote button then click quote and type udder the posts you want to quote like I did.


----------



## porps

hope said:


> i can not do the quote thing lol
> 
> whats up hun ? you need to get out more staying in is not good for you and it will become a habbit and then you will feel funny when going out {hugs}


Thanks, and i know you're right- sometimes it feels like my entire life is on this computer.. if it ever got stolen i'd lose all my entertainment (apart from rumble), my lifes work, my hobbies, my main means of contacting friends and family and worst of all the music which keeps me (almost) sane... But theres nowt up especially, i'm just skint atm :arf:
I had actually wanted a dog, just to get me out of the house on a daily basis, but ended up with rumble instead cos he needed a home and how could i say no to him? I still might get a dog sooner or later but this forum changed my mind about actively hunting for one on gumtree. So now i'll just wait, if a dog turns up needing a home as they tend to from time to time then that will probably be the right dog for me to take in.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> one day i will learn how to multiquote but for now...
> 
> Hope -- not been up to much, just sat at pc or playing with kitty  i lead such a dull life atm :s been on here most of the day in fact :mellow:
> 
> katie - me n rumble are fine thanks he's keeping me busy as always  All he is interested in at the moment is his dangler toy (like 'da bird' typa thing). He looks so proud when he walks off down the hallway dragging it behind him, head held high... but then he comes back with it within a minute cos he realises it's no fun on his own, and spends the next 5mins wrapping it around my feet and chair until i'm forced to unravel myself and play with him again...
> 
> dan - sorry to hear that
> 
> jumping bean - welcome to the night thread... you'll never leave!


porps awwwwwwwwwwww bless him smokey loves the dangle toys he the same want you to lay with him no fun if it dont move is it  smokey killing mr turkey now hes alive agasn  but not for long lol  im okay been doing xmas cards today lol


----------



## katie200

hope said:


> im good thanks been ordering some more things for the kids and my sister finally told me what she wanted grrr been how long now lol and oh wanted a gamer chair for his xbox so ordered that aswell lol will write my cards to moz as have had a drink lol and could mess up got some lovely cards for people will moonpig ones for the kids and oh .
> what you upto tomorrow ?


i did some of my cards today yayaya she told ya what she wanted in the end lol i have that trouble with my sister lol i am hibnating for the rest of the weak got up though boohooo mee dont like this weak so im bilding a eglue and hibnatie lol kiddying im gonna do all my gifts this weak rap tag card box send or put away till xmas lol


----------



## Jonesey

I need to talk to Mr. Turkey, where is he? 

Sorry about your little fish Danielle always sad to lose a pet. 

Porps I hope the right dog finds you one day, I'm sure he or she would have a great life with you. Have you thought about volunteering at a shelter or rescue? That might get you out a bit (without costing money) and would do a wonderful and much needed service and maybe lead you to another furry friend. Just a thought. 

Hello to anyone else who's still up!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I need to talk to Mr. Turkey, where is he?
> 
> Sorry about your little fish Danielle always sad to lose a pet.
> 
> Porps I hope the right dog finds you one day, I'm sure he or she would have a great life with you. Have you thought about volunteering at a shelter or rescue? That might get you out a bit (without costing money) and would do a wonderful and much needed service and maybe lead you to another furry friend. Just a thought.
> 
> Hello to anyone else who's still up!


hey jonesey 
i had pooter probs yesturday hows you and biscuit 

mr turkey say what do ya want :laugh: :laugh::yikes:


----------



## katie200

helloooo alll evening hows you all and ya pets doing


----------



## raggie doll

hey katie love to smokey and holly


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> hey katie love to smokey and holly


HELLOOOOO raggie doll hows you and all your cutie kittys


----------



## raggie doll

we good all just had cheese


----------



## jumpingbean

good evening how are we all x


----------



## raggie doll

hello good over here yourself


----------



## katie200

raggie doll said:


> we good all just had cheese


coool hahahaha holly now hiding her red mouse



jumpingbean said:


> good evening how are we all x


hellooo hows you doing


----------



## raggie doll

uhoh red mouse into hiding lol
bless her!
night thread has gone very quiet


----------



## porps

hey everyone, how u all doin?

oo just noticed hope's been banned  what a shame


----------



## raggie doll

hi props yes she has wish they would give details as to why someone is banned though


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey everyone, how u all doin?
> 
> oo just noticed hope's been banned  what a shame


hi porps

im okay thanks kittys are doing well too hows you and rumbles doing it is a shame she gone


----------



## porps

me n rumble are fine, he's asleep on my bed, wore himself out earlier racing about like a mad thing


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> me n rumble are fine, he's asleep on my bed, wore himself out earlier racing about like a mad thing


awww bless im glad he well  have you been doing anymore music


----------



## Jonesey

Sheesh, what happened to Hope? I thought she was very nice? 

Hello all if anyone's still up.

OMGoddess Katie I am still laughing at Mr. Turkey (hope that's not making him angry with me). Here I thought he was some sinister thing and he's a CHRISTMAS turkey! There must be another side to him that wasn't showing in the picture. :skep:

It's cold and raining here. But at least it isn't freezing rain!  And our temps are going up again after tomorrow, by the weekend it's expected to hit 13C. Wacky fall weather this year and it's supposed to be a bad winter - all the squirrels are looking quite fat right now (apparently that's an indicator). I told my OH we should send a petition into the paper about overweight squirrels and the dangers of people giving them fattening peanuts and other snacks.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Sheesh, what happened to Hope? I thought she was very nice?
> 
> Hello all if anyone's still up.
> 
> OMGoddess Katie I am still laughing at Mr. Turkey (hope that's not making him angry with me). Here I thought he was some sinister thing and he's a CHRISTMAS turkey! There must be another side to him that wasn't showing in the picture. :skep:
> 
> It's cold and raining here. But at least it isn't freezing rain!  And our temps are going up again after tomorrow, by the weekend it's expected to hit 13C. Wacky fall weather this year and it's supposed to be a bad winter - all the squirrels are looking quite fat right now (apparently that's an indicator). I told my OH we should send a petition into the paper about overweight squirrels and the dangers of people giving them fattening peanuts and other snacks.


helloo jonesey

i know its a shame hopes not here hope she okay

hahahaha smokey killing mr turkey now so he wont be mad for much longer lol

i am freeezing its been raining here all day long lol but iot will get colder it winter after all lol hows you and biscuit


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> awww bless im glad he well  have you been doing anymore music


No, but i really need to get cracking on something.. got a bunch of samples for a remix contest of damon albarns new project (DRC Music | Kinshasa One Two) and got a few ideas so will probably try to get something together and enter it... if i didnt wait too long already that is 

Hiya jonesey..


Jonesey said:


> Sheesh, what happened to Hope? I thought she was very nice?


Yeah that was my first thought.

Never heard that about squirrels before but it makes sense when you think about it


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> No, but i really need to get cracking on something.. got a bunch of samples for a remix contest of damon albarns new project (DRC Music | Kinshasa One Two) and got a few ideas so will probably try to get something together and enter it... if i didnt wait too long already that is
> 
> Hiya jonesey..
> 
> Yeah that was my first thought.
> 
> Never heard that about squirrels before but it makes sense when you think about it


cooooool porps that great  im glad ya gonna be working on some cos your good at it  your music has a coool beat


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> helloo jonesey
> 
> i know its a shame hopes not here hope she okay
> 
> hahahaha smokey killing mr turkey now so he wont be mad for much longer lol
> 
> i am freeezing its been raining here all day long lol but iot will get colder it winter after all lol hows you and biscuit


I hope she's okay too. 

Poor Mr. Turkey - I hope he's not plotting his revenge! 

I really feel the cold too, gets worse every year. I had a winter coat on with a thick sweater underneath this morning and I was still freezing. BUT once the real winter hits I'll be wishing for these temps!

My back is still really bothering me, not bad right now, but this morning I had a hard time putting my running shoes on, blech. Sitting is the worst and I sit at my job and sit when I'm on the puter so I'm not doing myself any favours! My OH adjusted it for me yesterday, but it didn't hold and he was annoyed with me that I didn't tell him. I think no karate for me tomorrow night.


----------



## katie200

holly and her red mouse she hides lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I hope she's okay too.
> 
> Poor Mr. Turkey - I hope he's not plotting his revenge!
> 
> I really feel the cold too, gets worse every year. I had a winter coat on with a thick sweater underneath this morning and I was still freezing. BUT once the real winter hits I'll be wishing for these temps!
> 
> My back is still really bothering me, not bad right now, but this morning I had a hard time putting my running shoes on, blech. Sitting is the worst and I sit at my job and sit when I'm on the puter so I'm not doing myself any favours! My OH adjusted it for me yesterday, but it didn't hold and he was annoyed with me that I didn't tell him. I think no karate for me tomorrow night.


hi jonesey

hahaha he might be :skep: sleep with one eye open hahhaha

ooh yeah coat jacket jumper hot wateer battle and hand wamer if need out hahahahaha but it freeeeeezing lol defo

ooh noo hope ya back feels better backj ache is horrable but your good a karatie and you enjoy it so thats good just not the back ache hey 

holly and smokey are now pushing things down the stairs and it dang bang bang hehehehehe


----------



## Jonesey

Awww, Holly looks so cute with her mouse!  I'm glad they're having their fun.  Cats are so much more self entertaining than dogs hey? 

Biscuit likes to de-fluff stuffed animals. She's ruined most of our kid's stuffies. My daughter keeps all her beanies on a shelf and any other important ones up on her bed (it's one of those built in bed/drawer/desk things). Anything on the floor is fair game to Biscuit. And I think the sound of a leg coming off a stuffie is very satisfying to her.  We were playing with one of them tonight and the only part that still has anything in it is the head - and she was working on that part too!

My OH bought boxes of those hand warmer thingies last year - you shake them and then they heat up for a few hours - throwaway afterwards. We had to hide them too because Biscuit wanted them and I can't find them now!

I get low back/upper back/neck issues from time to time - I'm sure some of the stuff we do in karate brings them on too as I am just not young anymore.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Awww, Holly looks so cute with her mouse!  I'm glad they're having their fun.  Cats are so much more self entertaining than dogs hey?
> 
> Biscuit likes to de-fluff stuffed animals. She's ruined most of our kid's stuffies. My daughter keeps all her beanies on a shelf and any other important ones up on her bed (it's one of those built in bed/drawer/desk things). Anything on the floor is fair game to Biscuit. And I think the sound of a leg coming off a stuffie is very satisfying to her.  We were playing with one of them tonight and the only part that still has anything in it is the head - and she was working on that part too!
> 
> My OH bought boxes of those hand warmer thingies last year - you shake them and then they heat up for a few hours - throwaway afterwards. We had to hide them too because Biscuit wanted them and I can't find them now!
> 
> I get low back/upper back/neck issues from time to time - I'm sure some of the stuff we do in karate brings them on too as I am just not young anymore.


hahaha yeah she cute she loves anything red haha she pested me for a red bouncy ball to day it was look at me look at the red ball then meowwww till she got it

haha biscuit bless so cutie jessie chew up teddys too she really injoy doing that and shoes and platic bowls hahaha

yeah i got some when you bend the cycal and they warm up lol i hid them away or my sister will wana use em hehehehe:skep: lol

yeah back ache sucks i had it last year after falling down the stairs hehe and it plaged me for weaks  lol


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS ALL MY NIGHT PEEPS DOING 

[youtube_browser]uirphOetr7k[/youtube_browser]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie - and anyone else still awake! 

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie - and anyone else still awake!
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


HELLOOOOOO THERE JONESEY!!!! 

I just popped on to pm you to say HELLOOOO as i keep missing you on the night thread! and i've not been on it much! before i went to bed! 
AND POOF there you are! hahahaha! how are you hun and your little one?  xx


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie - and anyone else still awake!
> 
> How is everyone tonight?





Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOOO THERE JONESEY!!!!
> 
> I just popped on to pm you to say HELLOOOO as i keep missing you on the night thread! and i've not been on it much! before i went to bed!
> AND POOF there you are! hahahaha! how are you hun and your little one?  xx


helllloooo to ys both im still awake but got back ache for too much pooter  hows everyone


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> helllloooo to ys both im still awake but got back ache for too much pooter  hows everyone


HELLOOOO MISS KATIE!! i've got back ache n i think i pulled somting in my neck n shoulder!  n i got paine in my tum!  i think it's GAS!! :biggrin: hahaha.

Hope you feel better soon hun! HUGS! i'm off to bed now! Mums got chemo 2moz. xxxx

Ooh! Katie did you see the other pic i did?  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO MISS KATIE!! i've got back ache n i think i pulled somting in my neck n shoulder!  n i got paine in my tum!  i think it's GAS!! :biggrin: hahaha.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun! HUGS! i'm off to bed now! Mums got chemo 2moz. xxxx
> 
> Ooh! Katie did you see the other pic i did?  x


angie what thread it on i confussed on with one there going on now cos i wana see i wana see hope you feel better soon too good luck with your mums cemo tomorrow every thing crossed for her ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> angie what thread it on i confussed on with one there going on now cos i wana see i wana see hope you feel better soon too good luck with your mums cemo tomorrow every thing crossed for her ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


Nerr! nerr! not showing you!   hehehehe!!  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Nerr! nerr! not showing you!   hehehehe!!  xx


:frown2: :frown2: :frown2: i wana seee i really do hehehehehehe


----------



## Jonesey

Oh we're all in and out tonight! Hi Angie, so sorry I missed you, you always make me laugh! If the gas is really bad turn off all the lights and then light a match! Someone once told me their family had 'blue light night' and I had no fecking idea people did that kind of thing! 

I hope your Mum's chemo goes well - is she already well into treatment or is this the first one? How is she feeling? If she gets really poorly I'm telling you, you need to bake her some 'special' brownies/cookies. Really and truly does help with the side effects.

Hi Katie, what happened to your back? Now we can both moan together - in unison. I was on earlier as I didn't go to karate so my OH took both kids. My son is in the kids' class, but was allowed to attend tonight's adult class as he's grading on Saturday. But then I thought 'Oh shite, they'll be home in half an hour and I haven't done the dishes!'. So I jumped off again. Sorry I've missed you too and I hope you're feeling better soon.

And how are all the pets tonight?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh we're all in and out tonight! Hi Angie, so sorry I missed you, you always make me laugh! If the gas is really bad turn off all the lights and then light a match! Someone once told me their family had 'blue light night' and I had no fecking idea people did that kind of thing!
> 
> I hope your Mum's chemo goes well - is she already well into treatment or is this the first one? How is she feeling? If she gets really poorly I'm telling you, you need to bake her some 'special' brownies/cookies. Really and truly does help with the side effects.
> 
> Hi Katie, what happened to your back? Now we can both moan together - in unison. I was on earlier as I didn't go to karate so my OH took both kids. My son is in the kids' class, but was allowed to attend tonight's adult class as he's grading on Saturday. But then I thought 'Oh shite, they'll be home in half an hour and I haven't done the dishes!'. So I jumped off again. Sorry I've missed you too and I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> And how are all the pets tonight?


hi9 jonesey im not sure think it was sitting at the pooter too much lol but it ache bad lol hahaha you aint missed me im still about im okay smokey holly and jessie are good too

hows you and biscuit doing awww good luck to him on his greading


----------



## porps

ello night people 
just how good is tim minchin? :cornut:

[youtube_browser]0GCyMtNl8T8&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> ello night people
> just how good is tim minchin? :cornut:
> 
> [youtube_browser]0GCyMtNl8T8&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]


helloo porps hows you and rumbles


----------



## Jonesey

Yeah sitting seems to be my nemesis right now. I'm good for a little bit then have to get up and move around. Biscuit is really wanting her walk and I'm tired so I'll be taking her out after this post! I swear! (only been putting it off for the last half hour)

Okay all together now - muaaaaaaaahhhhh, it hurrrrrrrrtss.

My OH wants me to ice my back, but it makes me too cold.

Glad your pets are good. My Oh was out all day so after my school volunteering I decided to take Biscuit for a walk in a new place. I ended up taking her on the bike path, it was fun - she was so excited to be somewhere new and different - but she kept getting into the fecking burrs and I spent half the walk picking them out, which made my back even sorer. I swear there was a burrball the size of a bloody grapefruit on her leg and she got at it first so half of it was on her mouth, poor thing, hurts her trying to get some of them out.  She had fun though and played with a - get this - GSD/Corgi dog. He was such a funny guy and very sweet and playful, but one of the most interesting looking mixes I've met in a while. His owner said it was an accidental mating - I would think so!

AND after we were home and my daughter was back from school Biscuit stole a chocolate chip cookie from my MIL's room and ate it before we could get to her. She got all hyper for a short while and then had explosive diarrhea within an hour of eating it, bad enough that I had to bath her. I think we were lucky, but when I told my MIL she got all huffy.  My MIL's 85, sigh.


----------



## porps

hey katie we are ok, same old same old  my lack of sleep finally caught up with me yesterday and i fell asleep early evening, and slept right thru untilll poor starved rumble woke me up about an hour ago. :frown2:

Love the way u have back ache from too much PC but you're still here anyway  dedication!


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Porps, sorry I didn't see your post! Who is that youtube guy, must postpone walking for a few more minutes to find out.


----------



## Jonesey

Okay, now that I've watched the video I'm really going now, sigh, but it's cold - but Biscuit needs her walk - okay. Will catch up with you all later!


----------



## porps

hey jonesy.. gsd/corgi mix eh.. hope the corgi was the male in that mating lol. 
Yeah thats tim minchin, isnt he just bloody amazing. I swear all the best comedy comes out of australia these days, though i could happily listen to tim play all day even without the amazing lyrics.

enjoy ya walk


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Yeah sitting seems to be my nemesis right now. I'm good for a little bit then have to get up and move around. Biscuit is really wanting her walk and I'm tired so I'll be taking her out after this post! I swear! (only been putting it off for the last half hour)
> 
> Okay all together now - muaaaaaaaahhhhh, it hurrrrrrrrtss.
> 
> My OH wants me to ice my back, but it makes me too cold.
> 
> Glad your pets are good. My Oh was out all day so after my school volunteering I decided to take Biscuit for a walk in a new place. I ended up taking her on the bike path, it was fun - she was so excited to be somewhere new and different - but she kept getting into the fecking burrs and I spent half the walk picking them out, which made my back even sorer. I swear there was a burrball the size of a bloody grapefruit on her leg and she got at it first so half of it was on her mouth, poor thing, hurts her trying to get some of them out.  She had fun though and played with a - get this - GSD/Corgi dog. He was such a funny guy and very sweet and playful, but one of the most interesting looking mixes I've met in a while. His owner said it was an accidental mating - I would think so!
> 
> AND after we were home and my daughter was back from school Biscuit stole a chocolate chip cookie from my MIL's room and ate it before we could get to her. She got all hyper for a short while and then had explosive diarrhea within an hour of eating it, bad enough that I had to bath her. I think we were lucky, but when I told my MIL she got all huffy.  My MIL's 85, sigh.


hi jonesey

sounds like you had a good time with biscuit she like walkie now

i agree sitting down is the thing tha gives ya back ache :skep: lol smoikey and holly are still thowing everything down the stairs :001_huh: the nutters and jessie in bed im gonna have a hot chocolate after i feed holly lol

:thumbup1:


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey jonesy.. gsd/corgi mix eh.. hope the corgi was the male in that mating lol.
> Yeah thats tim minchin, isnt he just bloody amazing. I swear all the best comedy comes out of australia these days, though i could happily listen to tim play all day even without the amazing lyrics.
> 
> enjoy ya walk


hi porps i like stand up like live atr the apollo makes me laugh so much  hahhaha and that wasnt that bad lol

[youtube_browser]ptlqddIGHO8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie we are ok, same old same old  my lack of sleep finally caught up with me yesterday and i fell asleep early evening, and slept right thru untilll poor starved rumble woke me up about an hour ago. :frown2:
> 
> Love the way u have back ache from too much PC but you're still here anyway  dedication!


awwww poor rumble hehehe such a cute cat glad your all well  hahaha i cant help it it an addition  : :frown2:


----------



## porps

haha, tell me about it, i spend far too much time here! pretty funny that link  i really like rich hall, he is on apollo sometimes.
how are your furries today?


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hi porps i like stand up like live atr the apollo makes me laugh so much  hahhaha and that wasnt that bad lol


LOL That was too bloody funny Katie - sorry couldn't rep you for it, gotta go rep some other people first and I'm too bloody tired. 

I really enjoyed your video too Porps! He is indeed very funny - don't know about his rep as a musician, but if you can play and sing that fast together, well.

Biscuit just wanted to chase rabbits and then got spooked by a taxi driver pulling up dropping off our very own drunkard neighbour (everyone should have one) who was particularly wobbly tonight so her walk was very short. It's funny how easily she gets spooked and only ever at night. It must be something inborn because sometimes she just sticks her nose in the air and we're off. She's okay if I just run in the other direction though, gives her a sense of purpose it does, though my back is bloody sore.  

Anyway I'm off to bed, if I go now then I have 6hrs 45mins if I manage to fall right to sleep!

I hope to catch up again tomorrow!


----------



## porps

gnite jonesey hope your back feels better in the morn


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha, tell me about it, i spend far too much time here! pretty funny that link  i really like rich hall, he is on apollo sometimes.
> how are your furries today?


hahaha yeah i love live at the opollo too it taske all the stress out of a day ya cat help but laugh lol :frown2: holly and smokey are pushing things down the stair like bang bang bang and jessie fast asleep



Jonesey said:


> LOL That was too bloody funny Katie - sorry couldn't rep you for it, gotta go rep some other people first and I'm too bloody tired.
> 
> I really enjoyed your video too Porps! He is indeed very funny - don't know about his rep as a musician, but if you can play and sing that fast together, well.
> 
> Biscuit just wanted to chase rabbits and then got spooked by a taxi driver pulling up dropping off our very own drunkard neighbour (everyone should have one) who was particularly wobbly tonight so her walk was very short. It's funny how easily she gets spooked and only ever at night. It must be something inborn because sometimes she just sticks her nose in the air and we're off. She's okay if I just run in the other direction though, gives her a sense of purpose it does, though my back is bloody sore.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed, if I go now then I have 6hrs 45mins if I manage to fall right to sleep!
> 
> I hope to catch up again tomorrow!


hahahaha yeah josesey hes funny hahahaha awww bless yeah the reping anoying when it dont let ya rep people lol hahaha a drunk neighbour what ever next lol night night talk to you soon


----------



## Jonesey

Oh NO, what happened to all the night thread people? Is everybody gone to bed already?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh NO, what happened to all the night thread people? Is everybody gone to bed already?


hi joneseyim still here  hows you and biscuit


----------



## katie200

GOOOD EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING TO NIGHT 

[youtube_browser]H10f2w7T5CU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]ihsJCsyNxpI[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]joIbYX11aLY&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
:frown2:


----------



## Jonesey

Well hello Katie!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well hello Katie!


hellooooo hellllooooo jonesey hows ya doing  :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

I'm sorry I'm just off to bed now! I can't seem to take sitting for very long right now. We just had Biscuit out for a walk and my son's karate grading is in the morning.

Hope you've had a nice night!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm sorry I'm just off to bed now! I can't seem to take sitting for very long right now. We just had Biscuit out for a walk and my son's karate grading is in the morning.
> 
> Hope you've had a nice night!


night night jonesey


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TOMIGHT 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-verry-verry-verry-verry-verry-inportant.html

[youtube_browser]KyKkPiE2LZw[/youtube_browser]

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening all.


evening danelle


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


evening davidc


----------



## Angie2011

HELLO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!!  xxx


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> HELLO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!!  xxx


Evening Angie.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!!  xxx


HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE howwwww are you and your doggies and puss


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Evening Angie.


Hello hun! how are you tonight?  x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE howwwww are you and your doggies and puss


Hellooooo there Miss Katie  we are fine hun, snobby puss is on Mum's bed, Ben is in bed ans so is Oz! (for now)  Did you see the Vid of Oz? hahaha! he was being a fuss pot today haha xxxx

How are you n your lot hun? xx


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hello hun! how are you tonight?  x


I'm ok. Feel like a bit of a misfit with the only one in my family with an implant in. never mind.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> I'm ok. Feel like a bit of a misfit with the only one in my family with an implant in. never mind.


Aww poor you! did the hospital manage to sort you out hun? are you feeling any better? i think i have missed a few things on hear!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hellooooo there Miss Katie  we are fine hun, snobby puss is on Mum's bed, Ben is in bed ans so is Oz! (for now)  Did you see the Vid of Oz? hahaha! he was being a fuss pot today haha xxxx
> 
> How are you n your lot hun? xx


helloooo angie and where the vid on oz i gotta seee it awww bless them they sound cuties

smokey going hyper insame he banged in to walls jumped the tv hissed at holly he in a biting mood hahahahaha hollys watching him like why oh why oh why and jessie asleep im good thanks


----------



## cloverfan

hello ......xx


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> hello ......xx


hellooo hows you and your pets


----------



## cloverfan

My pets are fine thank you.........myself is another story tho lol x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> helloooo angie and where the vid on oz i gotta seee it awww bless them they sound cuties
> 
> smokey going hyper insame he banged in to walls jumped the tv hissed at holly he in a biting mood hahahahaha hollys watching him like why oh why oh why and jessie asleep im good thanks


Hahaha! little buggers haha!  is Smokey doing this >@@< again hehe!

Oh Oz's thread is called "Feed me Mummy"  xxx glad your good hun x


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> hello ......xx


Hi hun! i dont think we have met before! (not sure though)  how are you?


----------



## cloverfan

Dont think we have met properly as such but believe I may have said happy birthday? was that you? x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Aww poor you! did the hospital manage to sort you out hun? are you feeling any better? i think i have missed a few things on hear!  x


Got a diagnosis from the laparoscopy, endometriosis so got an implant in to get control over it and seems to be working. I'm the only one in my family with an implant so feel like a bit of a misfit with it in but if it's working then it can stay.


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> My pets are fine thank you.........myself is another story tho lol x


awww glad your pets are well awww what up hun



Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! little buggers haha!  is Smokey doing this >@@< again hehe!
> 
> Oh Oz's thread is called "Feed me Mummy"  xxx glad your good hun x


hahahahaha angie he defo got @@ eyes and going insane hahahaaha i will go look at that thread now  hows you :biggrin:


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> Dont think we have met properly as such but believe I may have said happy birthday? was that you? x


Yes i think it was hun! thank you for my happy borthday!  AND

HELLO!!  xx


----------



## cloverfan

kids 

Feeling down and fed up. Love my kids but wish I'd stuck to dogs rights now


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Got a diagnosis from the laparoscopy, endometriosis so got an implant in to get control over it and seems to be working. I'm the only one in my family with an implant so feel like a bit of a misfit with it in but if it's working then it can stay.


Oh hun! i am sooo glad they have you sorted and it seams to be working for you! :thumbup1: dont think of your self as a misfit...think of your self as special! :thumbup1::thumbup1:  xx


----------



## cloverfan

Angie2011 said:


> Yes i think it was hun! thank you for my happy borthday!  AND
> 
> HELLO!!  xx


thank you, i was very impressed with your prezzie! x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Oh hun! i am sooo glad they have you sorted and it seams to be working for you! :thumbup1: dont think of your self as a misfit...think of your self as special! :thumbup1::thumbup1:  xx


Special, you really think so?


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww glad your pets are well awww what up hun
> 
> hahahahaha angie he defo got @@ eyes and going insane hahahaaha i will go look at that thread now  hows you :biggrin:


Hahaha! gooood Smokey :biggrin: hehe!

I'm not to bad hun! i have done my shoulder and neck in! have not got a clue how though! but it will get better . Mum's not been good for a few day's  just hope she feels better 2moz! as i need to torment her!  haha! xx


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> thank you, i was very impressed with your prezzie! x


Me to!  i was soooo chuffed! i felt like a little kid  haha!  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! gooood Smokey :biggrin: hehe!
> 
> I'm not to bad hun! i have done my shoulder and neck in! have not got a clue how though! but it will get better . Mum's not been good for a few day's  just hope she feels better 2moz! as i need to torment her!  haha! xx


hahahahaha smokey a monster :skep:

im glad your not too bad and hope your shoulder feel better soon angie awwww i hope your mum get feeling better soon hun so you can go back to tomenting her and i never found your prezzie thread hufff but omg the vid of oz so cute too for words tooooo cute :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> kids
> 
> Feeling down and fed up. Love my kids but wish I'd stuck to dogs rights now


ooh dear that sucks count to 5 and give the dogs a hug or pull out the double chocok ice cream always helps in in times of ahhhhhh ness lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Special, you really think so?


Of course you are hun! you are always nice to peeps and always have kind words when needed, even though you have been in sooo much pain with the endometriosis, as i know it does cause a LOT of pain sooooo! yes you are special  x


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha smokey a monster :skep:
> 
> im glad your not too bad and hope your shoulder feel better soon angie awwww i hope your mum get feeling better soon hun so you can go back to tomenting her and i never found your prezzie thread hufff but omg the vid of oz so cute too for words tooooo cute :biggrin:


Thanx hun! hahaha! i know Oz was sooo funny haha! Ooh i think the thread was called "who's the bugger"  haha! it's when i opend my prezy off Dally Banjo (i didn't know at the time) AND Salor did a pic of mt baby Ben! it is FANTASTIC! you must have a look, do you wont me to bump it for you hun?? xxx


----------



## cloverfan

katie200 said:


> ooh dear that sucks count to 5 and give the dogs a hug or pull out the double chocok ice cream always helps in in times of ahhhhhh ness lol :thumbup1:


hugs done feel bit more chilled out now but seriously need to sort my life out a bit me thinks!

seeing as its so late and hardly anyones around do you guys wanna hear a secret?? have been bursting to tell someone!..........


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx hun! hahaha! i know Oz was sooo funny haha! Ooh i think the thread was called "who's the bugger"  haha! it's when i opend my prezy off Dally Banjo (i didn't know at the time) AND Salor did a pic of mt baby Ben! it is FANTASTIC! you must have a look, do you wont me to bump it for you hun?? xxx


yesss please i cant find it and neeed to see it hahahaha  cooool and yeah he sooooooooooooo cute really really really really cute


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> hugs done feel bit more chilled out now but seriously need to sort my life out a bit me thinks!
> 
> seeing as its so late and hardly anyones around do you guys wanna hear a secret?? have been bursting to tell someone!..........


oooh yeah we wana here a secret we wont tell


----------



## cloverfan

hold on then here it comes.........


----------



## davidc

Angie2011 said:


> Of course you are hun! you are always nice to peeps and always have kind words when needed, even though you have been in sooo much pain with the endometriosis, as i know it does cause a LOT of pain sooooo! yes you are special  x


Seconded.  I agree.


----------



## cloverfan

this might or might not work lol

hes my little secret. should be coming home early jan x


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> hugs done feel bit more chilled out now but seriously need to sort my life out a bit me thinks!
> 
> seeing as its so late and hardly anyones around do you guys wanna hear a secret?? have been bursting to tell someone!..........


Ooh! YEP! YEP! YEP!  go on! go on! hehe! x


----------



## cloverfan

Can you see him?


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> this might or might not work lol
> 
> hes my little secret. should be coming home early jan x


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :biggrin:


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> this might or might not work lol
> 
> hes my little secret. should be coming home early jan x


OMG! OMG! OMG! they are sooooooooooo! cute! i am sooooooo! jealous  are they Shih Tzu's? xx


----------



## cloverfan

Thank you Katie...........hes a brithday prezzie to myself :lol:


----------



## cloverfan

Angie2011 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! they are sooooooooooo! cute! i am sooooooo! jealous  are they Shih Tzu's? xx


He is a collie only 2 weeks at mo x


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> He is a collie only 2 weeks at mo x


Hahahaha! you can tell i know my breeds!  oh dear! hehe! soooo cute though!  x


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> Thank you Katie...........hes a brithday prezzie to myself :lol:


hahahaha welll he one cute birthday gift to your self lol :biggrin: have ya got a name for him yet


----------



## cloverfan

Thank you even though I think he looks a little slug like at the moment lol


----------



## cloverfan

nope no names........open to suggestions though

Something not human but not silly, my big dog was already called Ocean when I got him at 3 months old and he knew it so we kept it but get some really odd looks at the beach sometimes when shouting "Ocean Ocean" especially if pointing that way for the ball or something


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> Thank you even though I think he looks a little slug like at the moment lol


Scrummyest looking slug i've ever seen!!  x


----------



## Angie2011

cloverfan said:


> nope no names........open to suggestions though
> 
> Something not human but not silly, my big dog was already called Ocean when I got him at 3 months old and he knew it so we kept it but get some really odd looks at the beach sometimes when shouting "Ocean Ocean" especially if pointing that way for the ball or something


Sorry but that did make me laugh!  x


----------



## katie200

cloverfan said:


> nope no names........open to suggestions though
> 
> Something not human but not silly, my big dog was already called Ocean when I got him at 3 months old and he knew it so we kept it but get some really odd looks at the beach sometimes when shouting "Ocean Ocean" especially if pointing that way for the ball or something


hahahaha sorry that so funny bless thaty as bad as when we had a fire and i was calling smokey smokey he my cat hahahaha


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Sorry but that did make me laugh!  x


i sow your pressie thread great gifts


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> i sow your pressie thread great gifts


 me was VERY happy! hahahaha! xxx


----------



## Angie2011

Right i'm off to bed guy's! have a nice night 

Night night Katie! talk soon hun xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> me was VERY happy! hahahaha! xxx


hahahahahaha i bet youuu where :thumbup1:


----------



## Angie2011

FOR JONESEY!!!!! as i have missed you AGAIN! 

HELLOOOOOO AND GOODNIGHT HUN!!  catch you soon hun!  xx


----------



## Jonesey

Sorry I've missed you Angie! I've got to go look up that Oz thread! Someone tell me where it is!

Clovers I love your secret puppy already! And I hear you on names - I like for doggies to have doggy names too sometimes.  Our's is named Biscuit, but I'd really love to find a pup that suited the name Fido or Tippy or Spot some day. 

Katie your video card was so sweet.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Right i'm off to bed guy's! have a nice night
> 
> Night night Katie! talk soon hun xxxx


nighy night angie talk to you soon (((hugs))) take care :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Sorry I've missed you Angie! I've got to go look up that Oz thread! Someone tell me where it is!
> 
> Clovers I love your secret puppy already! And I hear you on names - I like for doggies to have doggy names too sometimes.  Our's is named Biscuit, but I'd really love to find a pup that suited the name Fido or Tippy or Spot some day.
> 
> Katie your video card was so sweet.


oz threads in dog chat jonesey  hahahaha there cool names lol and thanks i couldnt leave pf out hahahahah hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

We're good, except my back is still bad.  But I'm taking my special painkiller right now - it's called wine and it's really helping and with my mood as well, golly gee whiz all of a sudden I'm happier too! haha. It's a very good thing that I don't get hangovers. Wouldn't matter if I did right now though as I'm running for the advil/muscle relaxers 10mins after I'm up in the morning anyway!

I'll be taking Biscuit out soon, she doesn't seem to mind that we're not going far and she's already had two hour long walks today, plus play time chasing sticks in the backyard and her new stuffingless skunk indoors.  Sometimes I think we spoil her, but we love her so much. She is very much our furchild. 

How's you and your pets Katie? Have you finished up all your wrapping yet?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> We're good, except my back is still bad.  But I'm taking my special painkiller right now - it's called wine and it's really helping and with my mood as well, golly gee whiz all of a sudden I'm happier too! haha. It's a very good thing that I don't get hangovers. Wouldn't matter if I did right now though as I'm running for the advil/muscle relaxers 10mins after I'm up in the morning anyway!
> 
> I'll be taking Biscuit out soon, she doesn't seem to mind that we're not going far and she's already had two hour long walks today, plus play time chasing sticks in the backyard and her new stuffingless skunk indoors.  Sometimes I think we spoil her, but we love her so much. She is very much our furchild.
> 
> How's you and your pets Katie? Have you finished up all your wrapping yet?


hi jonesey
i have finched my wrapping now yayayayayaya lol:thumbup1: hahahaha yeah i bet the wines helping it like the older smartys with enumber in it i used to love them ide be bounceing off the walls for agess so miss em now lol

im good thanks smokey super hyper hes bounceing off walls he bumped it to a wall and just completely insane holly lookig at him like stop whyyyy now are you being so silly hahahahahahah and jessie asleep

you have a lovely walk with biscuit and hope your back gets better soon


----------



## Jonesey

Thanks Katie! 

I think we're going to head out now, I've got to get off this chair. My daughter gets like that on coca cola!  She went to a party last month and they were all drinking some cheap brand of coke and they were all acting like lunatics, I think there might have been a higher than usual amount of caffeine in that pop! 

Has Smokey killed Mr. Turkey tonight yet? I love how kitties have to have their crazies. lol And I'm glad Jessie is getting her zzzzzs.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Thanks Katie!
> 
> I think we're going to head out now, I've got to get off this chair. My daughter gets like that on coca cola!  She went to a party last month and they were all drinking some cheap brand of coke and they were all acting like lunatics, I think there might have been a higher than usual amount of caffeine in that pop!
> 
> Has Smokey killed Mr. Turkey tonight yet? I love how kitties have to have their crazies. lol And I'm glad Jessie is getting her zzzzzs.


Hahaha yeah my sister gos funny on cheap coke cola too hahaha I had to take mr turkey away he gOt holed gonna sew him as he's soneys fav that why smokey in a hyper crazy mood he wants him back he been a naught pest tonight even took a roll of wrapping paper and knocked it down the stairs lol smokey funny Holly like I'm a good kitty lol and Jessie all asleep dreaming lol

Have a lOvely walk and a nice day hope your backs feeling better soon


----------



## Jonesey

I'm just headed for bed now, blech, this whole thing sucks. Biscuit didn't want to walk much so we came back in and played with her new skunk. I hope he lasts a while, I heard a little crackling at one point. Her favourite game is to carpet surf with a stuffy between her teeth!  I should get a video.

I would never think to sew up toys again, maybe if it was someone special like Mr. Turkey! lol, what are you going to do if he ends up in bed beside you now??? Cue in the spooky music! lol Smokey is a funny one from all your stories. 

Okay I cannot stand sitting anymore and my emails are beeping - I think I'm just going to ignore them! HA! Hope you have a good night and get some sleep if you can.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm just headed for bed now, blech, this whole thing sucks. Biscuit didn't want to walk much so we came back in and played with her new skunk. I hope he lasts a while, I heard a little crackling at one point. Her favourite game is to carpet surf with a stuffy between her teeth!  I should get a video.
> 
> I would never think to sew up toys again, maybe if it was someone special like Mr. Turkey! lol, what are you going to do if he ends up in bed beside you now??? Cue in the spooky music! lol Smokey is a funny one from all your stories.
> 
> Okay I cannot stand sitting anymore and my emails are beeping - I think I'm just going to ignore them! HA! Hope you have a good night and get some sleep if you can.


awww jonesey hope you feeling better and bless biscuit sound like shes have fun lol ooh yeah ill sew him up as he special to smokey he got him back now he was so happy he jumped and missed the window he okayyy though lol he a funny cat i dont think ive ever had one like hime in my hole life hahahahahaha

ooooh nooo mr turkey is creeepy he ends up on my bed so how run hide hahaha hope you having a nice day take care talk to you soon


----------



## katie200

heyyyyyyy allllll hows every one this fine monday evening 

[youtube_browser]44sbWBFswUY&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Mom8C0-IRNw[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]KeZEn7Tq0GU&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

im in a great mood tonight i got all my gifts wrapped sent card writen yayayayayayayayayayayaya  :biggrin: :thumbup1: hahahahahahaha

holly and smokey and jessiue are all wellll to night too


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Of course you are hun! you are always nice to peeps and always have kind words when needed, even though you have been in sooo much pain with the endometriosis, as i know it does cause a LOT of pain sooooo! yes you are special  x


Awww thanks.


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there! Danielled - I've had so much horrible pain this past week and a bit that I've got a new appreciation for people that have to live with it on a daily basis. I hope the doctors you're with come up with something to help you and if they don't then I hope you don't give up on finding someone who can. KWIM? I've been reading some very interesting stuff lately about different ways of treating pain and other illness and there are alternatives out there. I think everyone should always have an open mind. Although it would be just so nice if there was a magic pill that cured everything!!!!

Hi Katie, I'm glad the wrapping and sending is over!!!  You must have had a huge sigh of relief. I have to say that you're inspiring me to 'think' about getting my own shite together - I just have to take the giant step of actually DOING something about it!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey hiiiiii 
Ooooh I glad it's easy best foot forword plain organise plan scream orgnise then done ahhhhh sorted I'm happy now I have every thing sent I was worried I would never make the post office hahaha but now I'm like yayayaya it's okay sorted just got to to worry everyone gets there now and likes them I always go though a worry fase where after I send it all off I'm like ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh scared hide I'm not the best at Xmas buying for people but it's all gone now no turning back ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh scream hahahaha how's you and biscuit I sorry I missed ya had net pooter troubles ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Jonesey said:


> Hey there! Danielled - I've had so much horrible pain this past week and a bit that I've got a new appreciation for people that have to live with it on a daily basis. I hope the doctors you're with come up with something to help you and if they don't then I hope you don't give up on finding someone who can. KWIM? I've been reading some very interesting stuff lately about different ways of treating pain and other illness and there are alternatives out there. I think everyone should always have an open mind. Although it would be just so nice if there was a magic pill that cured everything!!!!
> 
> Hi Katie, I'm glad the wrapping and sending is over!!!  You must have had a huge sigh of relief. I have to say that you're inspiring me to 'think' about getting my own shite together - I just have to take the giant step of actually DOING something about it!


It'sendometriosis so now I've got an implant in my arm Nexplanon to hopefully control it touch wood not had an endo attack.


----------



## bulldog200

Just stopping by to wish you all a good night and hope ya all okay :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

bambiesnow230 said:


> Just stopping by to wish you all a good night and hope ya all okay :biggrin:


bambiesnow230 hellooooooo i missed ya agan i tell ya im getting slowwww hope your okay  hows your pets


----------



## katie200

heyyyy alll hows everyone doing hahaha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> heyyyy alll hows everyone doing hahaha


I'm ok how are you.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm ok how are you.


im ace thanks hows your pets what you been upto


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> im ace thanks hows your pets what you been upto


Pets are fine. I'm heading to bed now right after this song on tv.


----------



## katie200

there ya go picsss


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Pets are fine. I'm heading to bed now right after this song on tv.


night night danelle


----------



## Clare7435

katie200 said:


> there ya go picsss


Your kitties are beautiful Katie...mine won't keep still for 2 minutes to get a photo, he's your average ginger tom who thinks he owns the neighbourhood though lol :biggrin:


----------



## Clare7435

I found one, this is Tilly after he'd been fighting with a big fat cat in our garden, Tilly likes to sit on the Gas box outside so you can imagine his disgust when he went out to find an intruder on there....but he claimed his seat then got grounded by me for scrapping lol


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> Your kitties are beautiful Katie...mine won't keep still for 2 minutes to get a photo, he's your average ginger tom who thinks he owns the neighbourhood though lol :biggrin:





Clare7435 said:


> I found one, this is Tilly after he'd been fighting with a big fat cat in our garden, Tilly likes to sit on the Gas box outside so you can imagine his disgust when he went out to find an intruder on there....but he claimed his seat then got grounded by me for scrapping lol


hi clare 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he just soooooooooooo cute cute cute :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks there monsters really :frown2: lol awww bless him he was like your in my spot MOVE hahaha hows you :biggrin:


----------



## Clare7435

katie200 said:


> hi clare
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he just soooooooooooo cute cute cute :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks there monsters really :frown2: lol awww bless him he was like your in my spot MOVE hahaha hows you :biggrin:


:biggrin::biggrin: Thanks...oh he's just like that, even there when I'd just bought him in he was sat on the window sill looking out at the cat who'd sat back on the gas box as if to wind him up and Tilly was growling like a dog through the window at him haha.
I'm fine thanks, just can't sleep again hows about you?


----------



## Jonesey

Hi There! I took Biscuit out for an earlier walk tonight so we're just back. She ran tearing around the livingroom about 20 times and now is looking at me like 'what's next?'. Sheesh, we've been out over an hour in the rain and I threw sticks and everything and she's thinking that was the appetizer.  I'm hoping she mellows out in a bit.

I hope your medication helps DanielleD!

Clare was Tilly fighting in the daytime? I saw a daytime growly stand off between two cats a few weeks ago in the middle of a street no less and I was mesmerized as was Biscuit.  I'd never seen cats get into it during the day before. Tilly might be a scrapper, but he sure is super cute too!

And your pics are lovely as always Katie. They should get into advertising with all those gorgeous poses - and earn their keep! lol


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: Thanks...oh he's just like that, even there when I'd just bought him in he was sat on the window sill looking out at the cat who'd sat back on the gas box as if to wind him up and Tilly was growling like a dog through the window at him haha.
> I'm fine thanks, just can't sleep again hows about you?


hahahahaha awwwww blessss him smokey growls too hehehehehe :frown2: i bet that cat was mocking him lol

im okay cant sleep as nomal hahahaha hollys raceing about like its night lol and smokey back to killing mr turkey hahahahaha and jessie fast asleep :thumbup1:


----------



## Clare7435

Jonesey said:


> Hi There! I took Biscuit out for an earlier walk tonight so we're just back. She ran tearing around the livingroom about 20 times and now is looking at me like 'what's next?'. Sheesh, we've been out over an hour in the rain and I threw sticks and everything and she's thinking that was the appetizer.  I'm hoping she mellows out in a bit.
> 
> I hope your medication helps DanielleD!
> 
> Clare was Tilly fighting in the daytime? I saw a daytime growly stand off between two cats a few weeks ago in the middle of a street no less and I was mesmerized as was Biscuit.  I'd never seen cats get into it during the day before. Tilly might be a scrapper, but he sure is super cute too!
> 
> And your pics are lovely as always Katie. They should get into advertising with all those gorgeous poses - and earn their keep! lol


Oh yes...he doesn't care who's watching either....he's saying 'It's MY gas box and I WILL defend it...it's a hard cold gas box...nothing special and there's plenty of junk including a mattress in the garden waiting for the tip run for him to lay on...but nope..his precious gas box belongs to him and he will defend it to the end lol...they were really giving it some too.fur up arched backs...of course Tilly would have won :biggrin:even if it was just to proove that even though his silly owner gave him a girly name thinking he was a girl he is still all man haha
You're as ad as me, i'm often out at stupid oclock walking the poches....if you ask me it's the best time to do it because no one gets in my face lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi There! I took Biscuit out for an earlier walk tonight so we're just back. She ran tearing around the livingroom about 20 times and now is looking at me like 'what's next?'. Sheesh, we've been out over an hour in the rain and I threw sticks and everything and she's thinking that was the appetizer.  I'm hoping she mellows out in a bit.
> 
> I hope your medication helps DanielleD!
> 
> Clare was Tilly fighting in the daytime? I saw a daytime growly stand off between two cats a few weeks ago in the middle of a street no less and I was mesmerized as was Biscuit.  I'd never seen cats get into it during the day before. Tilly might be a scrapper, but he sure is super cute too!
> 
> And your pics are lovely as always Katie. They should get into advertising with all those gorgeous poses - and earn their keep! lol


hi jonesey
hahahahaha  bless biscuit shes like more more funnnnn hahahahaha hows you

yeah there pics are cute but there monsters they are trouble hehehehehe but smokeys happy to have mr turkey back he like kill kill mr turkey hahahaha and holly like whyyyyy you doing that lol :frown2:


----------



## katie200

Clare7435 said:


> Oh yes...he doesn't care who's watching either....he's saying 'It's MY gas box and I WILL defend it...it's a hard cold gas box...nothing special and there's plenty of junk including a mattress in the garden waiting for the tip run for him to lay on...but nope..his precious gas box belongs to him and he will defend it to the end lol...they were really giving it some too.fur up arched backs...of course Tilly would have won :biggrin:even if it was just to proove that even though his silly owner gave him a girly name thinking he was a girl he is still all man haha
> You're as ad as me, i'm often out at stupid oclock walking the poches....if you ask me it's the best time to do it because no one gets in my face lol


hahahahaha bless him he loves his gas box and not one cats gonna take it hey :frown2: hhahahahaha smokey like it with mr turkey its his his his hahahahahahaha:thumbup1:


----------



## Jonesey

Clare7435 said:


> Oh yes...he doesn't care who's watching either....he's saying 'It's MY gas box and I WILL defend it...it's a hard cold gas box...nothing special and there's plenty of junk including a mattress in the garden waiting for the tip run for him to lay on...but nope..his precious gas box belongs to him and he will defend it to the end lol...they were really giving it some too.fur up arched backs...of course Tilly would have won :biggrin:even if it was just to proove that even though his silly owner gave him a girly name thinking he was a girl he is still all man haha
> You're as ad as me, i'm often out at stupid oclock walking the poches....if you ask me it's the best time to do it because no one gets in my face lol


Lol, I'm not on your time though, it's 10:50pm here.  I usually take her out around 11:30, 12, but sometimes she gets spooked and just wants to spend half an hour sniffing the bushes around our front yard and the neighbours. I get cold just standing around. We can't let her in the garden/yard at night because there are too many raccoons out there - it's not cold enough for them to hibernate yet. Plus rabbits that she would kill if she caught them, some foxes and my biggest fear which is coyotes. There have only been 'sightings', but she wouldn't stand a chance if they wanted to do more than look.

I remember we'd get cats on our deck when we had our kitty (they don't come anymore so it must have been her scent attracting them) and she'd puff out, turn sideways and give this low noise at them. Wasn't even a real growl, more like a low warning hum. The two we saw in the street were right up against each other, each trying to look bigger. Cats are so funny to watch!


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hi jonesey
> hahahahaha  bless biscuit shes like more more funnnnn hahahahaha hows you
> 
> yeah there pics are cute but there monsters they are trouble hehehehehe but smokeys happy to have mr turkey back he like kill kill mr turkey hahahaha and holly like whyyyyy you doing that lol :frown2:


Loveable monsters! Except I guess when Smokey's biting you! lol RIP till tomorrow Mr. Turkey!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Loveable monsters! Except I guess when Smokey's biting you! lol RIP till tomorrow Mr. Turkey!


Hahahaha that's verry true but mr turkey will be back hahaha  Holly got her red mouse now like huff ill play if I have to hahaha


----------



## OctodonDegus

I'm at work for a night shift BLAHHHHH


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hahahaha that's verry true but mr turkey will be back hahaha  Holly got her red mouse now like huff ill play if I have to hahaha


I'll be they keep the house clear of real mice though!  Ha ha for Smokey - victorious over Mr. Turkey again.


----------



## Jonesey

OctodonDegus said:


> I'm at work for a night shift BLAHHHHH


Not fun. What do you do?


----------



## OctodonDegus

Jonesey said:


> Not fun. What do you do?


I'm a carer I look after people who can't do things for themselves any more.

I'm so tired I can't wait to curl up in bed. I actually quite like my job just really tired


----------



## slakey

Too ****** off to go to sleep!


----------



## katie200

slakey said:


> Too ****** off to go to sleep!


awwww whats up


----------



## Jonesey

Hello? Hello, anybody home?

Well if you're all asleep then I hope you're having happy dreams!


----------



## katie200

GOOD EVENING ALLL AND HAPPY 1ST of DECEMBER HOWS EVERYONE


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


helllooooo davidc hows you doing and ebony


----------



## Guest

Evening hmm better check my diary in case somebody put the trip in on the wrong dateagain.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening hmm better check my diary in case somebody put the trip in on the wrong dateagain.


evening Danille


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> helllooooo davidc hows you doing and ebony


Evening. We're both fine.



danielled said:


> Evening hmm better check my diary in case somebody put the trip in on the wrong dateagain.


Evening. Yeah, don't want to get there and find we're in the wrong place again. Tell you what I'll do, I'll go in the angel centre on Thursday before Castlefield next week to make sure it is that week.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Evening. We're both fine.
> 
> Evening. Yeah, don't want to get there and find we're in the wrong place again. Tell you what I'll do, I'll go in the angel centre on Thursday before Castlefield next week to make sure it is that week.


She put t right date in.


----------



## Marley boy

hi my lovelies, hope everyone is good. Im just waiting for the washing machine to finish so i can go to bed


----------



## katie200

yupall good pet fine too


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Evening. We're both fine.
> 
> Evening. Yeah, don't want to get there and find we're in the wrong place again. Tell you what I'll do, I'll go in the angel centre on Thursday before Castlefield next week to make sure it is that week.


She put the right date in.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Evening. We're both fine.
> 
> Evening. Yeah, don't want to get there and find we're in the wrong place again. Tell you what I'll do, I'll go in the angel centre on Thursday before Castlefield next week to make sure it is that week.


She put the right date in.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> She put the right date in.


Ah good.  We will be in the right place next time then. lol


----------



## katie200

GOOOD EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING AND THERE PETS 

hellooo all

well today i got my tree up and decations up the cats have been hyper for the bubles and jessies like what is that hahahaha:biggrin:

here some pics :thumbup1:


----------



## davidc

Good evening pf'ers. 
How is everyone?


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Good evening pf'ers.
> How is everyone?


good evening davidc how are you and ebony


----------



## Guest

Good evening.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Good evening.


evening danielle hows you


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening danielle hows you


I'm great.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm great.


awww glad your great what you been upto


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww glad your great what you been upto


Been to my dads today with my sister and Jorja.


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> good evening davidc how are you and ebony


We're both fine. how are you?



danielled said:


> Been to my dads today with my sister and Jorja.


How is everyone?
I've just been tidying up today, nothing interesting. lol


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> We're both fine. how are you?
> 
> How is everyone?
> I've just been tidying up today, nothing interesting. lol


We had a chippy at dads while Jorja was gurgling.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Been to my dads today with my sister and Jorja.


awwww that nice sound like you had a nice day



davidc said:


> We're both fine. how are you?
> 
> How is everyone?
> I've just been tidying up today, nothing interesting. lol


awww glad you are all well im good thanks :biggrin: put my tree up to day and stuff do you have yours up yet


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> We had a chippy at dads while Jorja was gurgling.


I had a pizza from Tesco.



katie200 said:


> awwww that nice sound like you had a nice day
> 
> awww glad you are all well im good thanks :biggrin: put my tree up to day and stuff do you have yours up yet


Nope, not even started on the Christmas decorations yet. 
My brother may be puting some new carpet or lino down in the living room next week, and when that's done I will put a tree up.


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! I'm sure I'm too late for all of you. I have bonding on some of my teeth and tonight I can feel it coming off of the front one - yay! lol Hatehatehate the fecking dentist. 

We've got the Christmas lights out and today my OH put out our reindeer. Everything looks really pretty outside. Inside, well I need to finish a major tidy up, got started Wednesday and I'm still not done, blech. My back has not been good the last few weeks and the inside of my house reflects it! We'll probably get a tree next week. We've already got up the wreathes.  Be nice to get the inside done earlier this year! Last Christmas Biscuit was still a pup!


----------



## katie200

hows everyone to night 

[youtube_browser]7qzhngp7jh8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]16nOViwmSJ4[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]CPEBN2dVNUY&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]


----------



## davidc

Evening everyone. Stupid netbook playing up tonight.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening everyone. Stupid netbook playing up tonight.


hahahaha lots of pooter and nets playingf up lately anyway how are youuuuu tonight hun :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there, anyone still up?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey there, anyone still up?


Hellooooo I'm still up how's you and biscuit tonight


----------



## OctodonDegus

Jonesey said:


> Hey there, anyone still up?


I'm still up. I can't sleep I'm too worried about my Degu hes been sneezing a lot today taking him back to the vet to see if he needs a different dose


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> I'm still up. I can't sleep I'm too worried about my Degu hes been sneezing a lot today taking him back to the vet to see if he needs a different dose


Hi AWWWW I sorry to here about your degu hope he's on the mend soon I'm just on here while I can as my net/ pooter is playing up ahhhhh I been missie my pooter friend cos of it screeeam lol what other pets do you have


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie and OctodonDegus!

How are you both doing?

Sorry to hear about Degu, is it an ongoing problem or something new? A few weeks ago every dog here was sneezing, the backwards kind and I was told it was because we'd had big winds that had brought up all the dust from the falling leaves and road etc.. Just in case that's helpful.


----------



## OctodonDegus

katie200 said:


> Hi AWWWW I sorry to here about your degu hope he's on the mend soon I'm just on here while I can as my net/ pooter is playing up ahhhhh I been missie my pooter friend cos of it screeeam lol what other pets do you have


3 degus and 3 cats  I'd love more but my money is really tight 

@jonesey, He's got pneumonia so his chances are a little slim but I'm holding out hope - he started sneezing about 4 days ago took him to the vet as soon as I could  poor little thing! They've been in perfect health for 4 and a half years so can't complain, the ill one (Dylan) was the runt of the litter bless him  I was really praying that it was just the hay I bought or something  ugh I just feel like...what if he dies?..I really am trying to prepare myself just in case it happens  I just hope we have caught it soon enough.


----------



## Jonesey

OctodonDegus said:


> 3 degus and 3 cats  I'd love more but my money is really tight
> 
> @jonesey, He's got pneumonia so his chances are a little slim but I'm holding out hope - he started sneezing about 4 days ago took him to the vet as soon as I could  poor little thing! They've been in perfect health for 4 and a half years so can't complain, the ill one (Dylan) was the runt of the litter bless him  I was really praying that it was just the hay I bought or something  ugh I just feel like...what if he dies?..I really am trying to prepare myself just in case it happens  I just hope we have caught it soon enough.


Oh I'm so sorry! That must be awful to go through.  And I'm also very sorry and stupid as I don't understand what degus means. Whatever, he's your pet and you obviously love him very much. So sad for you and I hope he pulls through.


----------



## OctodonDegus

Jonesey said:


> Oh I'm so sorry! That must be awful to go through.  And I'm also very sorry and stupid as I don't understand what degus means. Whatever, he's your pet and you obviously love him very much. So sad for you and I hope he pulls through.


Degu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I hope he pulls through too I just have to keep holding on. I just don't want him to suffer, if it gets to the point that its kinder to put him down then  no matter how much it hurts I don't want him to suffer. I love him to bits and I feel sad that I could lose him, but I know that all I can do is try to do what is best for him. My friend comforted me yesterday saying that even if he does die, he's had the best life he can being with me...that really made me cry.


----------



## katie200

Hi jonesey wow all dogs sneezing backwards Jessie do that from time to time sounds horrible first time she did it I though she was gonna stop breathing lol 



@ Octodondegus AWWWW sound like ya got some great pets I have 2 cats and a labradore  hope your degu gets better


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> Degu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I hope he pulls through too I just have to keep holding on. I just don't want him to suffer, if it gets to the point that its kinder to put him down then  no matter how much it hurts I don't want him to suffer. I love him to bits and I feel sad that I could lose him, but I know that all I can do is try to do what is best for him. My friend comforted me yesterday saying that even if he does die, he's had the best life he can being with me...that really made me cry.


AWWWW Hun you can only do your best that all I'll keep my fingers crossed he pills though animals are fighter and strong so you never know thing could look up however if it comes to it never for get you did everything you could and you'll always have great memory's of him for life (((( hugs)))


----------



## OctodonDegus

Thanks! I think I'll get a tortoise when I can  at least they live a lot longer and I wont have to feel sad a lot  thats the trouble with having rodents as pets they don't live long enough 

I'm holding out hope! never know he may get better! I just worried that I'll find him dead and I know i don't cope very well with deaths


----------



## Jonesey

OctodonDegus said:


> Degu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I hope he pulls through too I just have to keep holding on. I just don't want him to suffer, if it gets to the point that its kinder to put him down then  no matter how much it hurts I don't want him to suffer. I love him to bits and I feel sad that I could lose him, but I know that all I can do is try to do what is best for him. My friend comforted me yesterday saying that even if he does die, he's had the best life he can being with me...that really made me cry.


Thanks for the link. Your friend was so right even though it made you sad. Really when you have any kind of pet you can feel good about their life however long or short if you`ve made it a happy one. They just live for the day. I hope he gets well again, but if it`s not to be then you will do the right thing for him. May they never know the pain we feel when it comes time to give them their relief and release and say goodbye. Wish you well.


----------



## OctodonDegus

Jonesey said:


> Thanks for the link. Your friend was so right even though it made you sad. Really when you have any kind of pet you can feel good about their life however long or short if you`ve made it a happy one. They just live for the day. I hope he gets well again, but if it`s not to be then you will do the right thing for him. May they never know the pain we feel when it comes time to give them their relief and release and say goodbye. Wish you well.


Thanks. I keep crying but then I guess its got to come out  I wish it could have been something like an allergy or a rodent common cold 

I like having the support of this forum to pull me through tough times.
I should try to sleep now, but I just keep watching little dylan


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> AWWWW Hun you can only do your best that all I'll keep my fingers crossed he pills though animals are fighter and strong so you never know thing could look up however if it comes to it never for get you did everything you could and you'll always have great memory's of him for life (((( hugs)))


Very well put Katie, that`s really touching and so true.

I`m away to bed now as my daughter has an even earlier start tomorrow (and went to bed late). I hope you all have a good morning and I really hope your pet is better Octodon.


----------



## OctodonDegus

night! and thank you both <3


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> Thanks! I think I'll get a tortoise when I can  at least they live a lot longer and I wont have to feel sad a lot  thats the trouble with having rodents as pets they don't live long enough
> 
> I'm holding out hope! never know he may get better! I just worried that I'll find him dead and I know i don't cope very well with deaths


AWWWW yeah I know what you mean I wish all pets lived longer cos time just feels short don't it but hey he might be fine and getting better by the weaks out you'll have to come and let us know how he doing (( hugs)) I don't cope well with death either when my cat died it nearly had me in hospatil but i know I had the best years with him


----------



## katie200

Night night joseney take care talk to you tomorrow if the net let's me  

Night night Orngdegus hope your Pet gets better I'll be thinking of ya 

And I'm off to get a hot chocolate and have a nice bath befor my sister gets up and hogs it till her hair looks just right lol


----------



## OctodonDegus

katie200 said:


> AWWWW yeah I know what you mean I wish all pets lived longer cos time just feels short don't it but hey he might be fine and getting better by the weaks out you'll have to come and let us know how he doing (( hugs)) I don't cope well with death either when my cat died it nearly had me in hospatil but i know I had the best years with him


-hug- thanks so much I feel a lot better chatting to like minded people I've been crying all day, we had family round and every hour I went up to my room to see dylan and I'd start crying I'll keep everyone updated on him. I remember most of my animals deaths, I remember when my mice died, Pepper had a tumour and had to be put down and salt we just found dead  no idea what happened I was so upset, when my hammie died I cried all the way to school and home again  I didn't do any work at all I was way to upset. When chinney my first hamster got ill and had to be put down me and my mum cried on the way home  I know I will just have to remain strong!


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> -hug- thanks so much I feel a lot better chatting to like minded people I've been crying all day, we had family round and every hour I went up to my room to see dylan and I'd start crying I'll keep everyone updated on him. I remember most of my animals deaths, I remember when my mice died, Pepper had a tumour and had to be put down and salt we just found dead  no idea what happened I was so upset, when my hammie died I cried all the way to school and home again  I didn't do any work at all I was way to upset. When chinney my first hamster got ill and had to be put down me and my mum cried on the way home  I know I will just have to remain strong!


AWWWW it's so hard when they die I know when my 2 cats and other lab where put down cos they where really I'll it was so hard it broke my heart and I still pine after fluffy my cat but I also know he waiting for me at rainbow bridge with my other pets and as he was such a helpful cat I guess he's helping out up there it do help to talk thing though with people that love there pets as much as you do and I will defo keep your degu in my thoughs  he sound a strong lil this though and I het you have some great memory's of him too I do of my pets and when I miss them or feel sad I just find a good memory to hold on to it helps some times lol


----------



## katie200

good evening all hows every one tonight and there pets


----------



## OctodonDegus

Thanks for your message katie  Vet has given him a higher dose now so hopefully he will take it.


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> Thanks for your message katie  Vet has given him a higher dose now so hopefully he will take it.


awww thats great new i have my finger crossed for ya


----------



## katie200

helloooooo alllll hows everyone this evening


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

how are ya both


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> how are ya both


I'm great. I can patch up old ordsall hall I just can't seem to patch up Monty after 2 weeks nearly since his friend Holly died.


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> how are ya both


I'm fine. How are you?



danielled said:


> I'm great. I can patch up old ordsall hall I just can't seem to patch up Monty after 2 weeks nearly since his friend Holly died.


Aww, poor Monty. Give him time, he will get there.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm great. I can patch up old ordsall hall I just can't seem to patch up Monty after 2 weeks nearly since his friend Holly died.


awwwww bless im glad your great


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> I'm fine. How are you?
> 
> Aww, poor Monty. Give him time, he will get there.


im okay thanks hows ebony


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> im okay thanks hows ebony


He's got something up with his feet, taking him to the vets but he's walking as normal and eating and running on the wheel as usual and everything and when he is in pain (if he hurts himself or in the past when I have from holding him wrong, he'll let out a right squeak, he's certainly not quiet if something bothers him) so he doesn't seem to be in pain.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> He's got something up with his feet, taking him to the vets but he's walking as normal and eating and running on the wheel as usual and everything and when he is in pain (if he hurts himself or in the past when I have from holding him wrong, he'll let out a right squeak, he's certainly not quiet if something bothers him) so he doesn't seem to be in pain.


awwww bless him hope the vets go okay and ebony alright hun


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

I hope Ebony's just find David.

Sorry that Monty's still down Danielled, maybe he needs a little more time.


----------



## Mophie

I've decided it's dark there for it's night enough, and I need a randomness general thread type thing this is the closest I can find. I am so angry I'm shaking I just cannot believe some people - it's not pet related it's work related I am so f**king irritated by one person it's insane. For gods sake I am going to a cigarette before I punch a wall or something.:mad5:


----------



## katie200

GOOOD EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE IT LATE ONE TO NIGHT MY NETS NOT BEING GOOD IT ON THEN OFF AHHHHHHH SCREEAM SO IF IT BOOTS ME OFF AGAN I JUST WANA SAY HELLOOO ALLL

hi jonesey how are you and biscuit hope your both well im okay just stressed over the net smokey and holly are well going mad for treats lol and jessie asleep it my sister birthday on the 8th of dec hahahaha she be 19 and as hyper as a box of frogs lol hope your well and biscuit 

hi danielle hows you and your pets are well

hi davidc hope your well and how did ebnoy go at the vets


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie, hope your net is working tonight!!! Hi to anyone else stopping in here and I hope you're all having a nice relaxing evening. 

I am procrastinating getting my dishes done! lol Biscuit's got a pizzle and is chewing away.

Hope you're feeling better Mophie.


----------



## katie200

evening allll hows everyone doing tonight


----------



## Jonesey

I'm here! HELLO!  I seem to keep missing everyone.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm here! HELLO!  I seem to keep missing everyone.


hellooooo jonesey you didnt miss me tonight for now while the nets working how are youuuu and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

We`re good, she`s having a snooze right now.  How are you and your pets.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> We`re good, she`s having a snooze right now.  How are you and your pets.


AWWWW bless her cute I'm Okay I guess smokeys fine pushing his treat ball down the stairs then meowwwwwwwing for me to bring it back up hahs bless holly sitting with me and Jessie in bed asleep after being hyper with it being my sister birthday lol


----------



## Jonesey

How was the birthday, did you make a cake?

Just told Raggie to stop by! Biscuit is up again and wanting to play. I just let her onto the deck and she growled her way over to where Mr. Raccoon was weeks ago - she does it every night now! 

Glad your pets are having fun and Jesse is getting her rest.


----------



## OctodonDegus

hmmm cake!

I can't sleep my stomach is so hard  don't feel comfortable at all


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> How was the birthday, did you make a cake?
> 
> Just told Raggie to stop by! Biscuit is up again and wanting to play. I just let her onto the deck and she growled her way over to where Mr. Raccoon was weeks ago - she does it every night now!
> 
> Glad your pets are having fun and Jesse is getting her rest.


Here birthday wasn't good tbh I felt deflated by the end of it boohoo 
She dis have a cake couldnt bake her one as she allegic to nuts weat and soyer but found one lol

AWWWW bless biscuit she sound like she's having fun lol yeah mine are having fun being noise as nomal lol


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> hmmm cake!
> 
> I can't sleep my stomach is so hard  don't feel comfortable at all


AWWWW hope ya stomach feel better soon I can't sleep either while the webs working I'm making the most Of it haha


----------



## OctodonDegus

lol yh the net is pretty addictive anyway


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> lol yh the net is pretty addictive anyway


Hahahahaha it is buuuut mines been playing up so I been like screeeeeeem hahaha but back for now lol glad your degu doing better


----------



## OctodonDegus

katie200 said:


> Hahahahaha it is buuuut mines been playing up so I been like screeeeeeem hahaha but back for now lol glad your degu doing better


oh no! Glad its working atm  thanks i'm glad hes doing better too  now just ahve to try and get myself to sleep XD


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> oh no! Glad its working atm  thanks i'm glad hes doing better too  now just ahve to try and get myself to sleep XD


Hahaha yeah or soon it be time to get uP lOl I'm glad he doing better for ya yeah my nets going on an off agan screeeam well Lear I got to catch up with you all tonight lol


----------



## OctodonDegus

katie200 said:


> Hahaha yeah or soon it be time to get uP lOl I'm glad he doing better for ya yeah my nets going on an off agan screeeam well Lear I got to catch up with you all tonight lol


hope your net sorts itself out
I git my goos out because I was bored, and theya re wide awake like mummy  poor dylan been sneezing but hes really active and happy no discharge which is a good sign 

later


----------



## katie200

GOOOOD EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE DOING AND WHAT YOU ALLL BEEN UPTO 

[youtube_browser]HlX3WYUVzuk&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]8KnjLcPnGxo&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]0byH9h1ClBY&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]I6VKnaTxK28[/youtube_browser]

   :biggrin: :biggrin::thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1::frown2:


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> hope your net sorts itself out
> I git my goos out because I was bored, and theya re wide awake like mummy  poor dylan been sneezing but hes really active and happy no discharge which is a good sign
> 
> later


hahaha thats they say my net may not work proper till jan:frown2: screeeeam awwww bless dylan i glad he doing okay


----------



## OctodonDegus

hi katie 

I got a video of my degus having their dust bath XD I need to take the sound off it though because my voice is so embarrassing xD


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> hi katie
> 
> I got a video of my degus having their dust bath XD I need to take the sound off it though because my voice is so embarrassing xD


hi
cooool when it reddy you can put it on here if ya like bet it a good vid


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie, Hi OctodonDegus! (had to check the spelling on that one!  )

How are you tonight? How's the pets doing? I've got the whole upstairs to myself, I should be cleaning it, but oh well. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Jonesey

Oooooh, almost up to 300 pages. Who would have thought that when they decided you could only have one night thread Katie???


----------



## OctodonDegus

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie, Hi OctodonDegus! (had to check the spelling on that one!  )
> 
> How are you tonight? How's the pets doing? I've got the whole upstairs to myself, I should be cleaning it, but oh well. Tomorrow is another day.


Been getting the goos out a lot more, only got sneezes now no discharge so looks like dylans going to be with us for years to come  hoping to get him hand trained, he's really timid. Any tips on getting timid pets more confidence?

anyway hopefully we'll be bale to handle him like the others soon


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oooooh, almost up to 300 pages. Who would have thought that when they decided you could only have one night thread Katie???


hahahaha jonesey that so true :biggrin: hows you and biscuit


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLLLLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT 

HERE SOME PICS OF SMOKEY AND MISS HOLLY LOL
































































what all ya pets upto


----------



## ukdave

*Goooooooooooood  How are you tonight?*


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> *Goooooooooooood  How are you tonight?*


helloooooooooooo im okay howwwwws youuuur cats  love ya banner its great


----------



## ukdave

Thanks, I love your banner too   My cats are sleeping like usual.  How are yours?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Thanks, I love your banner too   My cats are sleeping like usual.  How are yours?


hahahahaha thanks mine are playing with there treat ball smokeys getting the treats out andf hollys eating them hehehe:frown2: and jessie asleep hows your day been


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha thanks mine are playing with there treat ball smokeys getting the treats out andf hollys eating them hehehe:frown2: and jessie asleep hows your day been


My days has been alright :biggrin: Rainy outside at the moment. Are you going to dress your cats up for Christmas again?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> My days has been alright :biggrin: Rainy outside at the moment. Are you going to dress your cats up for Christmas again?


hhahahaha yup sure am gotta have them dressed up for a bit for pics aint i lol glad you having a good day :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

evening alll how is everyone 

[youtube_browser]ZGAqz4dLHuw&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL9BD74D938B8D4B2F[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]K5bo4VDEH-U&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]O2MFducncsg[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]CtSRCLTf4vU&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]plJMQeKpz40&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]tYjO-L48ZQQ&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]

:frown2: :frown2: :biggrin: :thumbup1: :skep: :biggrin: :thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! Anyone still up?

Katie can't wait to see your kitties dressed up!  Cat patrol yours look great in your banner. I think if I tried to dress up Biscuit she'd bite me. 

(okay, 15 times so far I've tried to submit this reply - GAH!!!!)

25 now
40


----------



## OctodonDegus

I'm still waiting for my xmas banner


----------



## Jonesey

I'm sorry Octodon, is someone supposed to be making one for you? I'm just no good at all that decorating stuff!

It took me 48 tries to get my last post on, I was at the point where dammit, I'll do it a thousand if I have to - my post is going on the thread!!!!


----------



## Jonesey

And now I'm having no troubles at all! 

edit - hey I've just started the 300th page! Why are no bells and whistles going off???


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And now I'm having no troubles at all!
> 
> edit - hey I've just started the 300th page! Why are no bells and whistles going off???


hahahahaha jonmesy yayayayayayayaya that great 300th page befor xmas :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :biggrin:Singing:Singing:Singing:

how are you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! 300 pages Woot!

How are you doing tonight? How's your pets? Biscuit is snoozing, I took her out for a long walk earlier and she was spooked again by some of the Christmas lights and a great big raccoon - although she bravely sniffed after him once he was gone.

I just spent more money than I should have in a shoe store tonight, but it was buy one get one half off, they call it bogo here and this store sells all the higher end shoes and so they only offer it 3-4 times per year. And our son needed winter boots! He's only 9yrs old, but wears a men's size so I'm bloody screwed trying to find him decent ones. And our daughter wanted moccasins for Christmas (they're still in the car). And my Mum has wonky feet and I got a great deal on a pair of extra wide shoes for her - that's if they fit. Oh and I got a really cute pair of boots for ME for approx. 21pounds. That was my best deal. OMGoddess I'm going to have to hide the visa bill when it comes in! AHHH HA HA HA! But hey, you know I do most of the Christmas shopping and I don't ALWAYS use visa, that's my excuse.


----------



## katie200

Evening all how's everyone tonight I'm watching pratical magic On tv and Holly asleep and smokeys killing mr turkey agan hehehe are you all looking forward to Xmas im just about reddy for Xmas day now cats been loving the tree it go sway sway lol and Jessie been really good she wanted treats tonight the pest lol hehe I'm okay I guess hope your all okay and looking forward to Xmas hope you all have a magical one


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.
Ebony's been to the vets today but he's fine now.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> Ebony's been to the vets today but he's fine now.


evening im so glad ebonys doing good hows you


----------



## Jonesey

Just replied on the morning thread although it's still December 14th here! 

Aww, Practical Magic - with Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman? Loved that one, a real girly movie.  Hope you enjoyed it.

I'm glad Ebony's okay Davidc.


----------



## OctodonDegus

I have a question...I want to take a pregnancy test but I'm not sure when to take it? I've not had a period in over a year due to the contraceptive injection(I know its unlikely I'll get pregnant on this but I just want to make sure) I can't calculate when my "missed period" would be because, well, I haven't have one in ages! 

On another note hi!  I'm having trouble sleeping


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Just replied on the morning thread although it's still December 14th here!
> 
> Aww, Practical Magic - with Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman? Loved that one, a real girly movie.  Hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm glad Ebony's okay Davidc.


hellooooo jonesey 
yup its a great movie to watch on this freeezing night  hows you and biscuit


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> I have a question...I want to take a pregnancy test but I'm not sure when to take it? I've not had a period in over a year due to the contraceptive injection(I know its unlikely I'll get pregnant on this but I just want to make sure) I can't calculate when my "missed period" would be because, well, I haven't have one in ages!
> 
> On another note hi!  I'm having trouble sleeping


hi OctodonDegus
hows you and your pets

my lil sister had the bar it messed hers up too she was for ever taking tests when she was younger but she just took them so maybe just do one to put ya mind at ease or see ya docs


----------



## OctodonDegus

katie200 said:


> hi OctodonDegus
> hows you and your pets
> 
> my lil sister had the bar it messed hers up too she was for ever taking tests when she was younger but she just took them so maybe just do one to put ya mind at ease or see ya docs


I'll do it when I wake up later....
My pets are good thanks, Dylan had a watery eye  but he seems ok still


----------



## katie200

OctodonDegus said:


> I'll do it when I wake up later....
> My pets are good thanks, Dylan had a watery eye  but he seems ok still


yeah that sounds like a good idear

awwww bless dylan hope hes ok glad all ya other pets are well


----------



## katie200

evening all how every doing :d


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## Guest

evening. I'm trying to avoid the mish mash of letters we are all getting had it myself this morning.


----------



## katie200

how you danelle and your pets 

davidc how are you and ebony


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone and ya pets it started to snow here yyayayayayayaya katie happy i love snow here a few pics of the snow and pets it not a lot of snow buuut it still snowed hope everyones haveing a lovely evening


----------



## porps

hiya katie, no snow round here thankfully. Though its pretty icy out and bloody freezin. does your cat not mind the leash?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hiya katie, no snow round here thankfully. Though its pretty icy out and bloody freezin. does your cat not mind the leash?


hahaha no she an indoor cat so i take her out on her harness how are you and rumbles today


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hahaha no she an indoor cat so i take her out on her harness how are you and rumbles today


Rumble is good thanks.. me not so good if im honest but i dont really wanna spoil the happy vibe of the night thread so heres a great piece of cat related digital art instead


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Rumble is good thanks.. me not so good if im honest but i dont really wanna spoil the happy vibe of the night thread so heres a great piece of cat related digital art instead


awwww im glad rumbles good and sweet pic and sorry your not feeling great if ya ever just wana let off steam or talk my pm box is alway there have you done anymore of your music


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> awwww im glad rumbles good and sweet pic and sorry your not feeling great if ya ever just wana let off steam or talk my pm box is alway there have you done anymore of your music


cheers apprieciate that 
nah not done any tunes lately, gonna be buying some new hardware soon, midi controller,monitor speakers and a decent audio interface so i'm kinda holding off starting anything new till i have it all.
heres something really old that i did tho, found it lurking on my hard drive the other day.. quality of sounds is pretty bad it has to be said but it has a melody of sorts, which is pretty unusual for one of my tunes 
eye judder by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meecatz

katie200 said:


> i just sow the little cutie there really sweet :001_tt1: hahahaha ooops ,my clock must have been lagging :huh: here a pic of holly


What breed is Holly?


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there, I am listening to your tune Porps, it's good!  The beginning is almost Christmasy - although maybe I've heard too much Christmas tunes lately! It's very light, upbeat and melodic though, I like that. I think you have a talent here.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> cheers apprieciate that
> nah not done any tunes lately, gonna be buying some new hardware soon, midi controller,monitor speakers and a decent audio interface so i'm kinda holding off starting anything new till i have it all.
> heres something really old that i did tho, found it lurking on my hard drive the other day.. quality of sounds is pretty bad it has to be said but it has a melody of sorts, which is pretty unusual for one of my tunes
> eye judder by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


anytime porps and fantasic tune  coool sound like ya gonna do some fab stuff in the new yeah 


meecatz said:


> What breed is Holly?


hi meecatz
holly a ragdoll  how you and your pets



Jonesey said:


> Hi there, I am listening to your tune Porps, it's good!  The beginning is almost Christmasy - although maybe I've heard too much Christmas tunes lately! It's very light, upbeat and melodic though, I like that. I think you have a talent here.


hi jonesey i agree it do sound a bit christmasy and porps defo has talant in this  hows you and biscuit


----------



## porps

thanks for your kind words both of you 

gonna hit the sack attempt to sleep, enjoy the rest of your evening/morning


----------



## Jonesey

I'm heading off myself, I've got an early start tomorrow!  Have a good night and lovely Sunday.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> thanks for your kind words both of you
> 
> gonna hit the sack attempt to sleep, enjoy the rest of your evening/morning





Jonesey said:


> I'm heading off myself, I've got an early start tomorrow!  Have a good night and lovely Sunday.


night porps  talk to you soon take care have a nice birthday

night night jonesey have a lovely day when your start take care talk to ya soon


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT :thumbup1:

OMG ITS............................................ ONE WEAK TILLL CHRISTMAS CAN ANYONE ELSE HERE JENGLE BELLLL    :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

I don't know if it's jingle bells or CA-CHING! lol, I've been spending money like water lately - and it's got to stop! I'm almost done, just down to the little things and stocking stuffers. Yay! Oh and I still have to wrap everything.  Wish I was like you Katie, you're probably able to relax now since you did everything early.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I don't know if it's jingle bells or CA-CHING! lol, I've been spending money like water lately - and it's got to stop! I'm almost done, just down to the little things and stocking stuffers. Yay! Oh and I still have to wrap everything.  Wish I was like you Katie, you're probably able to relax now since you did everything early.


jonesey you still doing your ive done mine and wrapoped and sent buuut i hasve the house to tidy and food to order but main bits done hehehehehe:thumbup1: i cant belive it sooo only a weak till xmas lol


----------



## Jonesey

Are you having Christmas at your house? What do you usually have for Christmas dinner? Except for last year we have everyone over here and always cook a big turkey for our supper. The kids go to their Granny and Granda's first and then they'll drive them back. 

My sister is the only one who isn't coming, she and her family are having it at her inlaws house. Probably a good thing as we got into a big fight on Thursday and now she's mad at me!


----------



## katie200

Yeah we have Christmas at ours then boxing day my dad and his mum come over and my sister haveing a friend over too mum cooks chicken and beef and all the veg I don't eat it as I don't eat meat but everyone else injoys it  

I love Christmas morning at our house cos I creep down at 5 am to see the tree and gifts under it all layed nicely so take pics then go up stairs and wake everyone else up then we all sit under the tree and open gifts to gather and have pic and a good laugh and jessie trys to eat her and smokey runs be hind the tree waiting to see if he got any thing lol


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Yeah we have Christmas at ours then boxing day my dad and his mum come over and my sister haveing a friend over too mum cooks chicken and beef and all the veg I don't eat it as I don't eat meat but everyone else injoys it
> 
> I love Christmas morning at our house cos I creep down at 5 am to see the tree and gifts under it all layed nicely so take pics then go up stairs and wake everyone else up then we all sit under the tree and open gifts to gather and have pic and a good laugh and jessie trys to eat her and smokey runs be hind the tree waiting to see if he got any thing lol


Awww, that sounds so lovely 

I DO eat meat and love turkey, but only when it's a holiday and you do it right with all the butter and dressing (although I don't eat dressing because of the wheat). You can't just get a cut of turkey and cook it, it's not the same and I know because I've tried it lol.

Last year we put Biscuit in her spare crate at Christmas Eve night so she didn't get into the presents - but she'd only been out of it for a month because we'd felt sorry for her having her 'no babies' operation. Now she's forgotten all about the crate and I think it would feel like a prison to her, but we can't let her tear apart everything either and I'm sure she would seeing all the boxes!  So I think I'll take her downstairs and sleep on the couch with her, won't kill me and it will SAVE the pressies! 

Off to bed now, I am SO tired! And it's only 11:10pm here! Damn I'm old. :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Awww, that sounds so lovely
> 
> I DO eat meat and love turkey, but only when it's a holiday and you do it right with all the butter and dressing (although I don't eat dressing because of the wheat). You can't just get a cut of turkey and cook it, it's not the same and I know because I've tried it lol.
> 
> Last year we put Biscuit in her spare crate at Christmas Eve night so she didn't get into the presents - but she'd only been out of it for a month because we'd felt sorry for her having her 'no babies' operation. Now she's forgotten all about the crate and I think it would feel like a prison to her, but we can't let her tear apart everything either and I'm sure she would seeing all the boxes!  So I think I'll take her downstairs and sleep on the couch with her, won't kill me and it will SAVE the pressies!
> 
> Off to bed now, I am SO tired! And it's only 11:10pm here! Damn I'm old. :biggrin:


hi jonesey

yeah it is lovely always feel so exiting 

ooooh yeah you cant let her eat the xmas gifts lol bless her jessies the same comes upstairs on xmas eve and go hyper on christmas day lol i hope you have a great one  night night talk to you soon :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLL HOWS EVERYONE :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! 

Something's wonky with PF your pics aren't coming up!

I had to take my daughter and her friends to the mall and back tonight - after getting stuck in traffic on the bloody highway coming home! Grrrr. Two of her friends are stalking a high school boy that works in a store there. They are very silly girls those two. Then I went to find a turkey, but the biggest one at our nearest grocery store was only 19lbs. Called OH and it was NOT big enough, blech. But I have to get one by tomorrow as it takes all week for it to defrost in the fridge. And I almost always still end up giving it a bath.  He won't let me buy a fresh one because *once*, a million years ago when dinosaurs ruled the earth his parents bought a so called fresh turkey and it was rotten when they went to cook it. And the whole Christmas was spoiled - well wouldn't it be! I'd have been pissed off too. So frozen it is! But if I don't get it before Wednesday it won't be thawed enough! GAH! I'd rather get two small turkeys and have more dark meat - we love the dark here, but NOOOOOOOOO, has to be a gigantic one.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> Something's wonky with PF your pics aren't coming up!
> 
> I had to take my daughter and her friends to the mall and back tonight - after getting stuck in traffic on the bloody highway coming home! Grrrr. Two of her friends are stalking a high school boy that works in a store there. They are very silly girls those two. Then I went to find a turkey, but the biggest one at our nearest grocery store was only 19lbs. Called OH and it was NOT big enough, blech. But I have to get one by tomorrow as it takes all week for it to defrost in the fridge. And I almost always still end up giving it a bath.  He won't let me buy a fresh one because *once*, a million years ago when dinosaurs ruled the earth his parents bought a so called fresh turkey and it was rotten when they went to cook it. And the whole Christmas was spoiled - well wouldn't it be! I'd have been pissed off too. So frozen it is! But if I don't get it before Wednesday it won't be thawed enough! GAH! I'd rather get two small turkeys and have more dark meat - we love the dark here, but NOOOOOOOOO, has to be a gigantic one.


hi jonesey 
sounds like youuu have a turkey to find i got to do my shopping for food on wednesday so i can get it delived friday :biggrin: hehehehehe oooh i remember when my lil sister was after a boy she would see him in a shop he worked at then one day sow he had a gf and never went there agan:frown2: good luck in finding a huge turkey hows biscuit doing


----------



## porps

heya you 2, hope everything is cool with ya. Good luck with the turkey hunt jonesey :]


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> heya you 2, hope everything is cool with ya. Good luck with the turkey hunt jonesey :]


helloooo porps
hows you and jumbles doing


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> helloooo porps
> hows you and jumbles doing


Rumbles good.. i actually managed to get a good nights sleep last night but rumble woke me up at about 4am, and cos i had left my fone in the lounge i had no idea what time it was... so just assumed it must be morning and got up.. thats the trouble when it stays dark so late!


----------



## katie200

good evening all how's every to night and there pets 

jessie got a new sqeeky toy today and omg it gave me ear ache it loudly went squeek squeek squeek all day she was super happy though hahafa and smokey has mr turkey now he's going hyper with it and holly curled up on ny lap like i'm a cutie i been busy today tidying and writeing my food list i also managed to get ny lil sister hamster a toy thing it a rockit it plays in so she be happy just wrapped that and watched fred claws for a bit of light christmasy relife hahahaha i think this christmas just might be a good one if i can change my other sister barhumbug attude lol even my pets are so exited out tree has been swaying with then pounceing on it  hehehehe anyway how's you alll how's your xmas plans looking


----------



## Guest

I'm staying at dads on Christmas eve Christmas day mum sister her bf and Jorja are coming to dads to open presents then somewhere I'n the morning hopefully I will go home and put something nice on for Christmas dinner at mine the fish ge an extra feed on Christmas day. if amazon don't hurry up and deliver dads present I'm never using them again.


----------



## Jonesey

Wow, I hope you get your Dad's present on time! Amazon.ca is awesome, I ordered books from them and they got here two days before I was expecting them. Sorry to hear they're keeping you waiting. I hope your Christmas is wonderful. 

Hi Katie, hi Porps if you're around tonight!  I am still on the hunt for the turkey. Bunch of grocery stores tonight and I still couldn't get one. Bah! I may have to go out and kill one myself.  :skep: I think the problem is I'm leaving it too late and they've been picked over. I'm going to try the closest grocer (who also has the best deal) tomorrow morning and see if the selection is better. Otherwish feck it, I'm buying two little ones and my OH can just deal with it..... :biggrin:

Hope you've all had an excellent evening. I can't believe Christmas is so close. And the weather here has been completely screwy, we haven't had any snow that's stuck yet and it's so not Christmasy - will be a green one for sure.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Wow, I hope you get your Dad's present on time! Amazon.ca is awesome, I ordered books from them and they got here two days before I was expecting them. Sorry to hear they're keeping you waiting. I hope your Christmas is wonderful.
> 
> Hi Katie, hi Porps if you're around tonight!  I am still on the hunt for the turkey. Bunch of grocery stores tonight and I still couldn't get one. Bah! I may have to go out and kill one myself.  :skep: I think the problem is I'm leaving it too late and they've been picked over. I'm going to try the closest grocer (who also has the best deal) tomorrow morning and see if the selection is better. Otherwish feck it, I'm buying two little ones and my OH can just deal with it..... :biggrin:
> 
> Hope you've all had an excellent evening. I can't believe Christmas is so close. And the weather here has been completely screwy, we haven't had any snow that's stuck yet and it's so not Christmasy - will be a green one for sure.


hi jonesey
omg you still gotta get a turkey i had a shock with my xmas food i couldnt get it :frown2: hope you and buscuit are okay and i know where the snow :frown2: we want our xmas snow dont we :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## porps

we had snow here last week for a day or 2, did you not get any?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> we had snow here last week for a day or 2, did you not get any?


we had it for a hour light dusting:skep: so not enough hoes you and rumbles :biggrin:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> we had it for a hour light dusting:skep: so not enough hoes you and rumbles :biggrin:


Rumbles good thanks.. im going mad i think  think i need to start smoking again or hit the bottle or something im losing it here :frown2: 
how are u and your lot? What happened with your xmas food?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Rumbles good thanks.. im going mad i think  think i need to start smoking again or hit the bottle or something im losing it here :frown2:
> how are u and your lot? What happened with your xmas food?


awww glad rumbles good well porps ill join ya im goinging mad too imm in screeeeeeam mood well i went to do my xmas shopping on line spent a few hour picking all i wanted then get to the check out and there no slot non all fill :mad5: i was in shock all the supermarks are we looked about boohooo :skep: pets are all good what you been upto


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> awww glad rumbles good well porps ill join ya im goinging mad too imm in screeeeeeam mood well i went to do my xmas shopping on line spent a few hour picking all i wanted then get to the check out and there no slot non all fill :mad5: i was in shock all the supermarks are we looked about boohooo :skep: pets are all good what you been upto


oh damn, what ya gonna do? are they getting new stock before xmas? surely they must do! 
I havent been doing much, watched a few of this years standup dvds over the last few days but thats about it. i'm really skint and just a wreck atm... get payed on xmas eve so that will be a busy day for me as i havent done ANYTHING to prepare for xmas.. But i'm supposed to be going to my friends for xmas dinner so i think i had probably better get gifts for them really 
I've inherited 3 more cats too.. all males... thats gonna be erm.. interesting.. They're just gonna stay here until i can find homes for them, going to pick them up on boxing day if all goes according to current plans. :frown2: It's gonna be a nightmare as they have all been outdoor cats all their lives and are gonna have to adapt to not going out while they are here. Still, i wont be bored 

EDIT -- YAY, just checked bank online and my money has gone in early, woop! Theres nothing better than suprise cash!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> oh damn, what ya gonna do? are they getting new stock before xmas? surely they must do!
> I havent been doing much, watched a few of this years standup dvds over the last few days but thats about it. i'm really skint and just a wreck atm... get payed on xmas eve so that will be a busy day for me as i havent done ANYTHING to prepare for xmas.. But i'm supposed to be going to my friends for xmas dinner so i think i had probably better get gifts for them really
> I've inherited 3 more cats too.. all males... thats gonna be erm.. interesting.. They're just gonna stay here until i can find homes for them, going to pick them up on boxing day if all goes according to current plans. :frown2: It's gonna be a nightmare as they have all been outdoor cats all their lives and are gonna have to adapt to not going out while they are here. Still, i wont be bored


Porps it sound like you gonna have ya hands fill there hahaha bless abd coool I like stand up comfy funny lol and they have no slot till the 27 im boomed I tell ya it's my failt should have done it early next ya I'll book the damn slot in jan haha but mum said I could add a few things to her list she pick me up but boooohooo lol ooooh yeah if you gOing to someone all ways good to bring a gift


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> next ya I'll book the damn slot in jan haha but mum said I could add a few things to her list she pick me up but boooohooo lol


haha, aww you do make me smile katie  :thumbup1:


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha, aww you do make me smile katie  :thumbup1:


awwww porps alway happy to make ya smile but i aint kidding i will book it in jan i aint haveibg this trouble next yeah no way:frown2:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> awwww porps alway happy to make ya smile but i aint kidding i will book it in jan i aint haveibg this trouble next yeah no way:frown2:


Once bitten eh? 
Well i'm going to bed to attempt sleep, enjoy the rest of the morning


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Once bitten eh?
> Well i'm going to bed to attempt sleep, enjoy the rest of the morning


too right porps i aint doing that agan :shocked: awww night night porps and rumbles take care talk to ya soon


----------



## porps

i officially suck at sleeping :skep:


----------



## katie200

props join the club aint gonna change now lol 

EVERY ALLL ONLY A FEW SLEEEEEEEEEPS OR IN MY CASE LATE NIGHTS TILL XMNAS HOWS ALL MY NIGHT PEEPS DOING HAVE YOU BEEN BUSY I HAVE KINDA HAHAHAH

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Not good. Got a sore throat snd think I feel a cold coming on.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Not good. Got a sore throat snd think I feel a cold coming on.


oooh dear sorry to here that are ya looking for xmas


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> oooh dear sorry to here that are ya looking for xmas


Yes can't wait to give Jorja my niece her presents.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes can't wait to give Jorja my niece her presents.


awww bless i bet that will be exiting


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww bless i bet that will be exiting


Can't wait to see her face.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Can't wait to see her face.


awww i bet ya cant


----------



## katie200

MERRY CHRISTMAS MY NIGHT PEEPS HAVE A FANTASIC ONE AND A BRIGFHT 2012 (((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))) TO YA ALL 



















[youtube_browser]btf3506ERbY&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Vf1_KykYpYs&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]P6BiSiAeIH0&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]eOglC5_iLJs&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

HAVE A AMAZING CHRISTMAS:thumbup1: :skep:  :biggrin: :frown2::biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonesey

Merry Christmas!!!    I hope all of yours are filled with light and love and lots of good things to eat. I know it's just a few hours before you all wake up for your Christmas morning and I hope it's a lovely one and that you've all caught the Christmas spirit in some way. Been smiling all day myself as I wrapped and wrapped.  Thank you Katie for my gift and I will do my bestest to get a pic and post it! Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Merry Christmas!!!    I hope all of yours are filled with light and love and lots of good things to eat. I know it's just a few hours before you all wake up for your Christmas morning and I hope it's a lovely one and that you've all caught the Christmas spirit in some way. Been smiling all day myself as I wrapped and wrapped.  Thank you Katie for my gift and I will do my bestest to get a pic and post it! Hopefully tomorrow!


awwww hope you have a fantasic day too and a HUGE THANKS for mine too  yup i defo cort the christmas sprit im hyper then a box of frogs :thumbup1: and nope i ant been on the drink hehehehehehe awwww i bet that was fun wrapping up your xmas stuff i had to rewrite names on some i was like now who was this for  hehehehehe


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOW DID EVERYONE CHRISTMAS GO MINE WAS LOVELY HOLLY SMOKEY AND JESSIE HAD SO MUCH FUN THEY LOVED ALL THERE GIFTS AND I LOVED THEM TOO I ALSO GOT SOME LOVELY THINGS TOO HOPE YOU ALL HAD A LOVELY ONE HERE SOME PICS OF THE PETS ENJOYING XMAS 






















































































































[youtube_browser]9l5Lh03JIAo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]QJ0tg8df_Oo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]2abw1CitC7U[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]E1NccYvb5Ao[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]iu9MTS4PsrU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]RweZpSI99xM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]TFV9hhR9IPo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]nayT-PLhcic[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jonesey

Hi! Almost night there, isn't it?  Hope Christmas was wonderful and you're all rested up! I had to take my son and nephew Boxing Day shopping when I'd really rather have stayed home. They got some good deals though! 

Thank you so much Katie for your gift, I love it!   I had to use the webcam to get pics as our camera battery died while the kids were still opening their presents!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi! Almost night there, isn't it?  Hope Christmas was wonderful and you're all rested up! I had to take my son and nephew Boxing Day shopping when I'd really rather have stayed home. They got some good deals though!
> 
> Thank you so much Katie for your gift, I love it!   I had to use the webcam to get pics as our camera battery died while the kids were still opening their presents!


awwwww glad you liked it :biggrin: thankyou for mine loved them and so did the pets  i think my pets are high on hyper christmas presents :thumbup1: it was a lovely christmas loads of fun  hope you and your family had a wounderful christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

What awesome videos! Your pets did well, didn't they?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> What awesome videos! Your pets did well, didn't they?


hahaha they did they loved it so much and i still have loads of vids to upload hehehehe but they are great vids and they had fun i had loads of fun  did you have a great christmas :thumbup1: my sister and mum had a great time too so funny when my sister sow her bright blue car covers her face was a pitcher hehehehehehehehe but she loved them really i mum loved what i got her too :biggrin: i loved everything i got too was really pleased


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahaha they did they loved it so much and i still have loads of vids to upload hehehehe but they are great vids and they had fun i had loads of fun  did you have a great christmas :thumbup1: my sister and mum had a great time too so funny when my sister sow her bright blue car covers her face was a pitcher hehehehehehehehe but she loved them really i mum loved what i got her too :biggrin: i loved everything i got too was really pleased


Aww that's great, you all did well. 

It's crazy here tonight, my niece and nephew are sleeping over and everyone is loud and bouncing around. We're just going to get a movie on for them and hope that they settle down a bit. I don't want to be up all night!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww that's great, you all did well.
> 
> It's crazy here tonight, my niece and nephew are sleeping over and everyone is loud and bouncing around. We're just going to get a movie on for them and hope that they settle down a bit. I don't want to be up all night!


hehehe we did it was super fun watching the pets and mum happy  omg there all hyper  move quick hehehehehehe hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Biscuit is bouncing and loud herself, she's been having a ball. I've got an eye on them all though, Biscuit's like a toddler in that she can get too wound up. My ears are getting sore. 

And my OH doesn't like too much noise or craziness, so he's been downstairs watching his own movie or show or whatever. He just came up to make popcorn and put a movie on for them.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Biscuit is bouncing and loud herself, she's been having a ball. I've got an eye on them all though, Biscuit's like a toddler in that she can get too wound up. My ears are getting sore.
> 
> And my OH doesn't like too much noise or craziness, so he's been downstairs watching his own movie or show or whatever. He just came up to make popcorn and put a movie on for them.


awwwwww bless they sound like there having a ball :thumbup1: blesss i bet ya need some ear plugs :thumbup1:

i bet a movie will help carm them all down hehehe

what movie they watching


----------



## Jonesey

They're watching 'Haunting in Connecticut' - too creepy for me. And now my daughter's in the shower because my son poured Gatorade on her head - in my LIVINGROOM! :mad5: He's bloody lucky it didn't get on the carpet and I don't care that she put ice in his pants first. They've just all been read the riot act and are being very quiet now.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> They're watching 'Haunting in Connecticut' - too creepy for me. And now my daughter's in the shower because my son poured Gatorade on her head - in my LIVINGROOM! :mad5: He's bloody lucky it didn't get on the carpet and I don't care that she put ice in his pants first. They've just all been read the riot act and are being very quiet now.


oooooh a scary film mee not one for scary either hehehehehehe ooh dear that funny  my sister where like that when they where kids  hehehe ahhhh you getting some peace


----------



## Jonesey

Yeah it's just finishing up now and I am going to get them off to bed! I'm sure they'll all be up early asking for a gourmet breakfast! 

OMGoddess - that was what 15mins ago now?? Now everyone's screaming again and my OH is ready to kill them all!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Yeah it's just finishing up now and I am going to get them off to bed! I'm sure they'll all be up early asking for a gourmet breakfast!
> 
> OMGoddess - that was what 15mins ago now?? Now everyone's screaming again and my OH is ready to kill them all!


hahahaha noooo there back to hyper kids bless them  hehehehe good luck in getting them to bed bless them sound like they had a really fun time :thumbup1: :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

Well after managing to get them to brush their teeth and fishing a roll of toilet paper out of an unflushed toilet I put the boys in my son's room as he has a queen size bed and I set the girls up downstairs as my daughter's room is too small. After a big hullabaloo I thought they were settled - wrong. The girls came up and my niece wanted to phone her Dad to pick her up. I knew my brother would be sleeping by now so I ended up waking up and kicking the boys out of their bed and onto the upstairs livingroom couches and put the girls in my son's bed (my daughter didn't want to sleep in the livingroom as it gets light too early - like almost 8am right now!!!) and my niece wants someone beside her, bless her she's afraid to sleep alone and her parents' divorced. GAHHHHH!

But I just took Biscuit out for her last wee of the night and came in to absolute quiet......


----------



## Jonesey

You know this never EVER happens when only ONE child is sleeping over....


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> You know this never EVER happens when only ONE child is sleeping over....


HahHaha it cos one child us on there own so is Carmer but 2 can be so hyper together are they both jumping on the beds or fast asleep hehehe


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well after managing to get them to brush their teeth and fishing a roll of toilet paper out of an unflushed toilet I put the boys in my son's room as he has a queen size bed and I set the girls up downstairs as my daughter's room is too small. After a big hullabaloo I thought they were settled - wrong. The girls came up and my niece wanted to phone her Dad to pick her up. I knew my brother would be sleeping by now so I ended up waking up and kicking the boys out of their bed and onto the upstairs livingroom couches and put the girls in my son's bed (my daughter didn't want to sleep in the livingroom as it gets light too early - like almost 8am right now!!!) and my niece wants someone beside her, bless her she's afraid to sleep alone and her parents' divorced. GAHHHHH!
> 
> But I just took Biscuit out for her last wee of the night and came in to absolute quiet......


Hahahaha AWWWW bless her that sound like you had a busy while with them I was like that when I was at my aunty house one nice she had to call mum to get me cos her daughters trolls scared me she had lOads at least there alll quiet now  bless them it 05:07 here in the morning my feed miss Holly Alarm went off so she fed hehehehe


----------



## Jonesey

Oh those creepy troll dolls! Ahhhhhhh!!!   I don't know why kids ever liked those things! My daughter hated them and me too!!

Because her parents are split up my niece sleeps with her Dad (my brother) when she's at his house and her mother when she's at her house - and if her mother has her boyfriend over then she sleeps with her brother. It's a security thing and I'm cool with that. You have to let kids cope the best they can and not make them feel bad about it. And her whole face got happy when she knew she'd be beside my daughter. 

Have you slept at all Katie?????


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh those creepy troll dolls! Ahhhhhhh!!!   I don't know why kids ever liked those things! My daughter hated them and me too!!
> 
> Because her parents are split up my niece sleeps with her Dad (my brother) when she's at his house and her mother when she's at her house - and if her mother has her boyfriend over then she sleeps with her brother. It's a security thing and I'm cool with that. You have to let kids cope the best they can and not make them feel bad about it. And her whole face got happy when she knew she'd be beside my daughter.
> 
> Have you slept at all Katie?????


Yup I hatred the trolls they scared me and she had them all round her room I was so glad when mum picked me up heheheh

Awwwww bless her yeah it must be hard for her at times to get used to her mum and dad not being together my lil sister used to lay with me sometime when she was scared lol as I never really slep well I used to tell her the story of the christmas pony hehe

Nope have slep I have slep since the the day befor Christmas eve don't think or not properly I think it was the Christmas high eventhough i find It hard to sleep I just end up on the pooter on pf hehehe I'll sleep when I'm tied enough lol


----------



## Jonesey

Well I hope you're sleeping right now Katie!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I hope you're sleeping right now Katie!


Ummmmm ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ OF COUSE I AM:skep: helloooooo Jonesey how's you and biscuit :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

We're good, how are you???

It finally got cold here and we've had a little touch of snow so the kids were tobogganing in it today.  Biscuit actually wore herself out, very unusual.  So she's been snoozing most of the night. I think I'll just take her out for a quick wee before I go to bed.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> We're good, how are you???
> 
> It finally got cold here and we've had a little touch of snow so the kids were tobogganing in it today.  Biscuit actually wore herself out, very unusual.  So she's been snoozing most of the night. I think I'll just take her out for a quick wee before I go to bed.


I'm great  Jessie fast asleep and hollys now playing in a cardboard box hehehhe smokey some where lol

Ooooh snow you lucky I want snow now lOl and pop corn hehehe it just been really windy here and all the street lights went out and our lights did to and our tv hehehehe :001_huh:it came back On but the lights been flicking lol glad you all good :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesey

We hardly ever get blackouts, I love it when we do - getting out the candles and lighting up the room (that's usually when the lights come back on lol).

Seems like everywhere in Canada is getting lots of winter weather except us. It was rather pitiful snow we got, but even a tiny bit you can find a way to sled on! Looks like the temps are going up again next week too. I have to admit though last winter was brutal, we had snow storms in April so I shouldn't complain too much. But a little more snow would be nice. 

G'night I'm away to bed now. Hardly got any sleep last night and I'm working tomorrow. Hope the rest of your night is relaxing! Or you sleep!


----------



## katie200

Hahahaha we get black outs now and then but they don't last long I hate it it interferes with the web I know addited to the pooter lol

Yeah we got hardly any snow I wish we had more of it last yeah we had lots but this yeah hardly any I love the snow though so pretty

Good night Jonesey have a lovely day when yours start  I'm gonna go get a hot drink and Put the tv on I think lol  


Jonesey said:


> We hardly ever get blackouts, I love it when we do - getting out the candles and lighting up the room (that's usually when the lights come back on lol).
> 
> Seems like everywhere in Canada is getting lots of winter weather except us. It was rather pitiful snow we got, but even a tiny bit you can find a way to sled on! Looks like the temps are going up again next week too. I have to admit though last winter was brutal, we had snow storms in April so I shouldn't complain too much. But a little more snow would be nice.
> 
> G'night I'm away to bed now. Hardly got any sleep last night and I'm working tomorrow. Hope the rest of your night is relaxing! Or you sleep!


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT WHAT YOU AND YOUR PETS BEEN UP TO


----------



## Jonesey

Love your pics!  Your pets look so happy and contented Katie. 

I'm just about off to bed, long day and night, but I'm off tomorrow! It would be great except that I still have a million things to do. Stuff for the office for year end, banking, promised my son and nephew some tobogganing if the snow holds, grocery shopping and getting the car oil sprayed. Blech. I really just want ONE day to relax over the holidays and not have to do anything. I'm hoping New Years day will be the one! 

Hope everyone at PF is having a wonderful night/morning.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Love your pics!  Your pets look so happy and contented Katie.
> 
> I'm just about off to bed, long day and night, but I'm off tomorrow! It would be great except that I still have a million things to do. Stuff for the office for year end, banking, promised my son and nephew some tobogganing if the snow holds, grocery shopping and getting the car oil sprayed. Blech. I really just want ONE day to relax over the holidays and not have to do anything. I'm hoping New Years day will be the one!
> 
> Hope everyone at PF is having a wonderful night/morning.


hi jonesey

hahahahahaha thanks  my pets are insane :skep: but ya gotta love em hehehehehe

night night talk to you soon take care wow sounds like you busy busy busy tomorrow well i hope you get your relax day  and send that snow to me :thumbup1:


----------



## katie200

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL MY NIGHT OWLS PET FOURM FRIEND HAVE A GREAT ONE :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonesey

I hope you've had a wonderful evening and a very happy New Year!!!

We just had Chinese food for supper and I am about to explode!  The countdown is miles away - I hope I'm awake for it.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I hope you've had a wonderful evening and a very happy New Year!!!
> 
> We just had Chinese food for supper and I am about to explode!  The countdown is miles away - I hope I'm awake for it.


Happy new year Jonesey 
Oooh yeah gotta be awake for the count down  hope you have a fantasic new year  my veering was okay you sound like yours was good one


----------



## porps

heya night owls.. ivbe just got homee... a little the worse for wear but wishing you all a happy new year


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> heya night owls.. ivbe just got homee... a little the worse for wear but wishing you all a happy new year


Happy new year props and rumble did you have a good night


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Happy new year props and rumble did you have a good night


yes thanks, it was really good... phat techno and games and pcs in a club... needless to say i was in my element! 
did you have a nice night?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> yes thanks, it was really good... phat techno and games and pcs in a club... needless to say i was in my element!
> did you have a nice night?


Well that sound fantasic night mine was okay good movie nice talk On msn then them grrr fire works scared the dog how's rumble


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Well that sound fantasic night mine was okay good movie nice talk On msn then them grrr fire works scared the dog how's rumble


rumble is good thanks... i also have another 3 cats atm. digweed, tango and frankie.. and theyre all good too, though tango has had a little fight with both rumble and frankie since i have been home.. all males so i suppose its to be expected.
what film did you watch?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> rumble is good thanks... i also have another 3 cats atm. digweed, tango and frankie.. and theyre all good too, though tango has had a little fight with both rumble and frankie since i have been home.. all males so i suppose its to be expected.
> what film did you watch?


Awwwww coooool you have 4 car glad there all doing well I watched senerdipty (might not be the right spelling) it's was about 2 people that met trying to buy the same pair of gloves fell for one another but wanted to give fate destiny a chance to bring them together hehehe great movie


----------



## Argent

I know Katie normally revives this thread around midnight but I need some support and general babying from all you guys staying up tonight 

I'm dog/housesitting for a lady and dog who I only met last friday - they're friends of a friend, don't worry she's not a total stranger, but I feel like I'm in too deep all of a sudden.

I don't know whether it's sheer loneliness because OH had to go back to Uni and he obv couldn't come with me here, or nerves because I've never stayed here before, but I'm having difficulty coping and see no relief.

It's nothing to do with the dog, she's perfect, in fact, she's been following me around all day and has decided to stay in my room tonight because she knows I'm upset.

I used to be an absolute nervous wreck when it came to sleeping in other people's houses, this goes waaaay back, even staying with relatives, I had an awful night every time because of anxiety. I've learnt to cope with it much much better thanks to visiting my OH long distance when we visit his parents, and going to our anime conventions and basically having to sleep where there's space in the hotel room!

It's taken over three years to make this much progress, and I even had a rough night the first time I dogsat a dog belonging to friends of mine, even though they live literally 5-10 mins walk from my own house! But I learnt how to cope and have spent quite a few long weekends there since, with no problems, though my OH is also allowed to stay over when he can because they're simply friends rather than clients. 

This place is a bit further away which is more daunting, and I'm almost angry at myself for not being able to cope - it's a beautiful house, with so much lovely art and bits and bobs to look at, I have tv and internet connection as usual, and a lovely, easy dog to look after, I just...haven't settled in yet, and I really wish I had OH here to give me some sort of familiarity 

Doesn't help that I'm having unexpected 'that time of the month' so my stomach's killing me all the time, putting me off my food and giving me a headache too...I wish I could just...COPE!!! Especially instead of bloody cry as if that's going to make anything better!!!


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> I know Katie normally revives this thread around midnight but I need some support and general babying from all you guys staying up tonight
> 
> I'm dog/housesitting for a lady and dog who I only met last friday - they're friends of a friend, don't worry she's not a total stranger, but I feel like I'm in too deep all of a sudden.
> 
> I don't know whether it's sheer loneliness because OH had to go back to Uni and he obv couldn't come with me here, or nerves because I've never stayed here before, but I'm having difficulty coping and see no relief.
> 
> It's nothing to do with the dog, she's perfect, in fact, she's been following me around all day and has decided to stay in my room tonight because she knows I'm upset.
> 
> I used to be an absolute nervous wreck when it came to sleeping in other people's houses, this goes waaaay back, even staying with relatives, I had an awful night every time because of anxiety. I've learnt to cope with it much much better thanks to visiting my OH long distance when we visit his parents, and going to our anime conventions and basically having to sleep where there's space in the hotel room!
> 
> It's taken over three years to make this much progress, and I even had a rough night the first time I dogsat a dog belonging to friends of mine, even though they live literally 5-10 mins walk from my own house! But I learnt how to cope and have spent quite a few long weekends there since, with no problems, though my OH is also allowed to stay over when he can because they're simply friends rather than clients.
> 
> This place is a bit further away which is more daunting, and I'm almost angry at myself for not being able to cope - it's a beautiful house, with so much lovely art and bits and bobs to look at, I have tv and internet connection as usual, and a lovely, easy dog to look after, I just...haven't settled in yet, and I really wish I had OH here to give me some sort of familiarity
> 
> Doesn't help that I'm having unexpected 'that time of the month' so my stomach's killing me all the time, putting me off my food and giving me a headache too...I wish I could just...COPE!!! Especially instead of bloody cry as if that's going to make anything better!!!


hey you that sound like you had a rough night i pmed ya hun so if ya about you can pm me anytime ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) you are doing well i know anxity is horrable and im not one for stay on my own either but your not alone you have pf and your strong and intelegant  how long you pet sitting for ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Argent

Hey Katie, thanks so much for your pm last night. I've only here til friday :3


----------



## porps

Argent said:


> and I'm almost angry at myself for not being able to cope


if last night you were angry at yourself for not coping i hope that this morning you remember to give yourself a mental pat on the back for getting through it.


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Hey Katie, thanks so much for your pm last night. I've only here til friday :3


hey anytime  hows your doggie ya looking after


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone tonight hope ya all well 

[youtube_browser]fIdx1HSFWG8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Cytj0nrLaCs[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]x6DLsf8VG5Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

heya katie, hope you're well.. Thanks for your message in the thread i made. I'm doing ok and all the kitties are fine.. digweed and frankie are asleep and rumble is stalking tango around the flat. Poor Tango he gets no peace (but it's a karma of sorts because he used to terrorize the female tortoiseshell cat we had when he was a kitten). 
Have you had a good day?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> heya katie, hope you're well.. Thanks for your message in the thread i made. I'm doing ok and all the kitties are fine.. digweed and frankie are asleep and rumble is stalking tango around the flat. Poor Tango he gets no peace (but it's a karma of sorts because he used to terrorize the female tortoiseshell cat we had when he was a kitten).
> Have you had a good day?


hi porps heehehehehehe thay sound a great goup of kitty  bet they make ya smile some time bless glad there all doing well and hope you are okay ((((hugs))) must have been a hell christmas you make sure you look after ya self and take care okay and you know you always have pf friends to talk to so ya never alone 

im okay smokey getting on my last nerve he in my wordrove looking for teats hissssing but there no there he has @@ eyes tonight and holly fell off the window sil like what just happened oops and jessie asleeeeep snoreing what you been upto


----------



## porps

aw bless poor holly that sounds funny (i know, shouldnt laugh really haha). Not been up to much really, ordered a new monitor today, one of those flat screen things cos i'm still using an ancient one with a big back.... I accidently overspent over xmas and new year so doesnt look like i'll be getting the music stuff i wanted.. might be able to stretch to a new audio interface or a pair of monitor speakers but definately not both... so will just have to get em one at a time. 
patience.. im terrible at it!


----------



## Angie2011

hiya!! :d:d


----------



## porps

evening angie, how ya doing?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw bless poor holly that sounds funny (i know, shouldnt laugh really haha). Not been up to much really, ordered a new monitor today, one of those flat screen things cos i'm still using an ancient one with a big back.... I accidently overspent over xmas and new year so doesnt look like i'll be getting the music stuff i wanted.. might be able to stretch to a new audio interface or a pair of monitor speakers but definately not both... so will just have to get em one at a time.
> patience.. im terrible at it!


hahahaha it was funny porps hahaha she a funny kitty  and me the same i have lil patience sometime but then if ya fouc on acheable it much easer 
ive just got all the snow spray off my windows yayayaya that took so doing hehehehehe but has to be done i have been playing sim3 pets it great so cute you been playing any games 



Angie2011 said:


> hiya!! :d:d


HELLOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE HOW YOU OZ BEN AND PUSS


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! We got a Blackberry playbook tonight, they are at an insanely low price - but it's shite for typing on so far! I will have to learn. grrr - determined. Between my OH and kids I was increasingly finding myself bumped off the puters, hopefully this helps.

Hope you're all having a good night.  Was nice to read and catch up - hope you're doing better with the petsitting Argent. It's easy to feel alone and out of your element when you're away from home at the best of times!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there! We got a Blackberry playbook tonight, they are at an insanely low price - but it's shite for typing on so far! I will have to learn. grrr - determined. Between my OH and kids I was increasingly finding myself bumped off the puters, hopefully this helps.
> 
> Hope you're all having a good night.  Was nice to read and catch up - hope you're doing better with the petsitting Argent. It's easy to feel alone and out of your element when you're away from home at the best of times!


Hi Jonesey 
Ooooh what a blackberry play book sounds technical hehe I've done my windows so big tidy and pull the tree down day lol I'm not too bad smokey knocking lots of my stuff down he moody cos he want treats the loon and Holly being hyper she running about with a toy in het mouth Jessie asleep 

How's you and biscuit today


----------



## Jonesey

Yeah, it's cool - it's a TABLET! Haha. And Blackberry is from a Canadian company - it's nice to support that.

Well I keep having to put ham into Biscuit's food to get her to eat it! I could add filet mignon and she still wouldn't want it without the ham. I know you're not supposed to add cooked meat to raw, but feck it, it's just a slice and if it gets her to eat then wth. 

My kids are still off school this week (they didn't finish till the 23rd) and we are back to work this week. I so wish they'd been off the week before Christmas - could have gotten my son to behave with the threat of no Christmas presents and there wouldn't be this second week let down after it's all over. But oh well. Thank the Gods for grandparents, I took my son to hang out with my nephew today and he's sleeping over tonight, my Mum watches over them while my brother is at work - it's so good that she's literally a minute away. My daughter is easy, she can and will occupy herself and Biscuit as well. Though she phones me about 5-10 times at work with updates.  It's really cold today, the first bitter day (and it's warming up again tomorrow so can't complain) - she played games with Biscuit, took her for two short walks so she wouldn't get too cold and did 'Just Dance' with her on the WII - Biscuit was biting her ankles so I guess it was a workout for them both!


----------



## katie200

Ahhhh cooool sound great bit of tec 
Oooooh we went though that with Jessie putting chicken in her food she then decided she only eat the chicken not falling for that one agan hehehe 

Wow are kids still of school I though there be back to school by now lol it's great you have there grandparents to help when I was lil I loved going to my NANs such fun hehehe and her huge cat was so cute lOl so I bet ya kids have a great time  


Hehehehe biscuit doing a workout now that made me laugh bless kids and dogs so funny pet so make the day fun hey  

Smokey being stubin I mean it he now jumping at the door like let me out he so has @@ eyes tonight lol and Holly all Carmer ish after chasing smokey about and Jessie making lil dreaming noises hehehe there cute


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone tonight


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

So I spent four hours in emergency last night with my son and didn't get home till after midnight. We thought he broke his foot and it's too bad he didn't as he probably has a ligament tear which will take longer to heal. I didn't go to our local hospital as there's one in a neighbouring city that has a childrens' emergency - BIG mistake. There were so many sick babies there! One of them was sick all over the floor right in front of us, poor thing. It was awful, so many little ones crying. And I have a very hard time handling babies crying. I didn't know there was a stomach flu about (my kids haven't had it) and when they're babies you HAVE to get them looked at. At any rate I ended up telling the nurse we were going to leave as all my son needed was an x-ray to find out if it was broken or not - they ended up doing it before he saw a doctor and we got out half an hour after I spoke up. I think it looks bad on them if you leave - perhaps they are responsible once you show up in the first place? AND it cost me 20$ to park there!

Anyway now I have the 9yr old child from hell - he cannot stand to sit still and now he can do NOTHING!!!! That involves movement lol. Our neighbour's daughter broke her foot (same one - the left!) in our backyard this summer when they were running like loonies in the dark and they've given us her aircast and crutches so our son's all set up. But he was so incredibly bored and crazy today. And this may take a while to heal, I hope we all survive till school starts up on Monday. I've bought him three games on the new playbook thing and rented a movie for him to watch tomorrow - GAH! Ten phone calls at work today... I hope there won't be as many tomorrow.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> So I spent four hours in emergency last night with my son and didn't get home till after midnight. We thought he broke his foot and it's too bad he didn't as he probably has a ligament tear which will take longer to heal. I didn't go to our local hospital as there's one in a neighbouring city that has a childrens' emergency - BIG mistake. There were so many sick babies there! One of them was sick all over the floor right in front of us, poor thing. It was awful, so many little ones crying. And I have a very hard time handling babies crying. I didn't know there was a stomach flu about (my kids haven't had it) and when they're babies you HAVE to get them looked at. At any rate I ended up telling the nurse we were going to leave as all my son needed was an x-ray to find out if it was broken or not - they ended up doing it before he saw a doctor and we got out half an hour after I spoke up. I think it looks bad on them if you leave - perhaps they are responsible once you show up in the first place? AND it cost me 20$ to park there!
> 
> Anyway now I have the 9yr old child from hell - he cannot stand to sit still and now he can do NOTHING!!!! That involves movement lol. Our neighbour's daughter broke her foot (same one - the left!) in our backyard this summer when they were running like loonies in the dark and they've given us her aircast and crutches so our son's all set up. But he was so incredibly bored and crazy today. And this may take a while to heal, I hope we all survive till school starts up on Monday. I've bought him three games on the new playbook thing and rented a movie for him to watch tomorrow - GAH! Ten phone calls at work today... I hope there won't be as many tomorrow.


hi jonesey

awwwwww that sounds like a really stressful night hope your son feel better soon hahaha yeah i bet hes bored blesss him


----------



## Jonesey

My son's school has a holiday auction at the beginning of December for fundraising. This year one of the volunteers badgered my OH into buying raffle tickets that you put into a paper bag for the prize you wanted. At any rate she was really pushy so he bought a bunch, and I put them all into the bag for Toronto Maple Leaf hockey tickets - and we won! Trouble is how is our son going to walk from the station to the game - up all the steps, into the seats etc.... And they're playing Detroit so it's a big game. I'm going to call the Air Canada Centre tomorrow morning and see if they can accommodate them or if they have anything available like an elevator or something that would make it easier for them to get to their seats. Our son was really sweet tonight though - he said if he couldn't go would his Daddy please take a good friend of his (and ours) who lost his father last January? I teared up when he said that, that boy's Dad was such a big fan of the game - and his Mum still is.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> My son's school has a holiday auction at the beginning of December for fundraising. This year one of the volunteers badgered my OH into buying raffle tickets that you put into a paper bag for the prize you wanted. At any rate she was really pushy so he bought a bunch, and I put them all into the bag for Toronto Maple Leaf hockey tickets - and we won! Trouble is how is our son going to walk from the station to the game - up all the steps, into the seats etc.... And they're playing Detroit so it's a big game. I'm going to call the Air Canada Centre tomorrow morning and see if they can accommodate them or if they have anything available like an elevator or something that would make it easier for them to get to their seats. Our son was really sweet tonight though - he said if he couldn't go would his Daddy please take a good friend of his (and ours) who lost his father last January? I teared up when he said that, that boy's Dad was such a big fan of the game - and his Mum still is.


hi jonesey
awwwwwww thats so sweet of him to ask that and careing about other is a great quilty to have at a young age  bless his lil heart, hope you can get him a seat he can get to  and wow you won congrats :thumbsup:

ive been a lil out of sorts yesturday but better today jessie had her nails cliped at the vet yesturday and peed in my dads car  he was not happy about that bless her she hates having her nails done smokey was climbing the door today trying to let him self in ill up load the pic later to show ya it not great but a lil funny lol hollys being her cute self waveing and being sweet as nomal :lol:

jessie squeeking her toys giveing me a head ache  but she well happy i started reading noble intenisons it turning out to be a great read i do love a good historal romance

how are you and biscuit doing what you been upto  hope you having a fantasic day


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! Hello to anyone else who's up!

Kids go back to school in the morning - YAY!!!!  

My son's foot was miraculously healed yesterday so he was able to go to the game okay.  Does make me wonder just how hurt he was (you can't really tell with these things unless there is bruising) and how much fun it was to be in an air cast and on crutches with all the extra attention. :skep: :skep: :skep:. But oh well they had a wonderful time.  I made my daughter all her favourite foods for supper and dessert, painted her nails and chatted the way we do when there are no fathers and brothers about. Then we watched some weird tv show on head lice pickers (why???) and a movie. Girls night. 

Aww poor Jessie and Smokey climbing the doors! I'll have to see that pic.  I hope you're feeling better now. Sounds like a good book, I like romance novels from time to time too. I just read one of my daughter's Red Maple books (Canadian authors) and though it was for kids it was really good. I am also officially addicted to Angry Birds - I need an intervention!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie! Hello to anyone else who's up!
> 
> Kids go back to school in the morning - YAY!!!!
> 
> My son's foot was miraculously healed yesterday so he was able to go to the game okay.  Does make me wonder just how hurt he was (you can't really tell with these things unless there is bruising) and how much fun it was to be in an air cast and on crutches with all the extra attention. :skep: :skep: :skep:. But oh well they had a wonderful time.  I made my daughter all her favourite foods for supper and dessert, painted her nails and chatted the way we do when there are no fathers and brothers about. Then we watched some weird tv show on head lice pickers (why???) and a movie. Girls night.
> 
> Aww poor Jessie and Smokey climbing the doors! I'll have to see that pic.  I hope you're feeling better now. Sounds like a good book, I like romance novels from time to time too. I just read one of my daughter's Red Maple books (Canadian authors) and though it was for kids it was really good. I am also officially addicted to Angry Birds - I need an intervention!


helloooo jonesey
awww that great he had a fab time bet he had loads of fun and a girly night always great with a movie and salted popcorn hehehehe :001_tongue:

yeah it was a great book had a verry intresting ending im now on to the secend one by the same author  coool some books for younger people are quite good ooh noo not angry bird my sister has it on her phone and so addited to it : hehehe im okay had some pooter trouble it would go on grrrrrr silly thing lol

smokey and holly are well being there hyper selfs hehehehe:w00t: and jessie in bed 

hows you and biscuit

smokey climbing the back door looking in hehehehehe


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT :w00t:

[youtube_browser]a8SEvNJibns[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]P_r8pDziQKE&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]LanCLS_hIo4[/youtube_browser]

pics




























hope ya all having a great evening:w00t:


----------



## smokey11

katie200 said:


> smokey climbing the back door looking in hehehehehe


Your cat is named smokey too? So is my dog


----------



## katie200

smokey11 said:


> Your cat is named smokey too? So is my dog


hahaha yup my cat named smokey coool your dogs cute hows you and ya dog


----------



## Jonesey

I keep missing everyone! :cryin: I'm trying to get back into the school routine and waking my daughter at 7am. Tomorrow morning she wants up at 6:45 so I can curl her hair.  Yay me, lol.

Hope you've all had a great night!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I keep missing everyone! :cryin: I'm trying to get back into the school routine and waking my daughter at 7am. Tomorrow morning she wants up at 6:45 so I can curl her hair.  Yay me, lol.
> 
> Hope you've all had a great night!


awww i missed ya too :cryin: awww bvet her hair look cool  hope ya okay :w00t:


----------



## katie200

heyyy all hows everyones doing :w00t: hope you all having a great evening jessie been a mad dog this evening hehehehe:001_tongue: :w00t:

[youtube_browser]zlfpf81oMCk[/youtube_browser] :w00t:

[youtube_browser]jNLQUetwbvo[/youtube_browser] :w00t:

[youtube_browser]TR0joIBMH9s[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]U6BVA4d6Jrw[/youtube_browser]

hope your all well :smile:


----------



## katie200

GOOD EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING :w00t:


----------



## porps

hey katie how u doing? aw jessies well cute in that vid.
I'm ok, cats are too. They're settling in pretty well, better than i wouldve expected really. Rumble and Tango have practically become friends.. even though they fight noisily a lot theyre just playing. Feel sorry for tango sometimes but he goes back for more anyway so he cant hate it that much despite all his whining....
If rumble and frankie fight rumble comes off worst so he he still hates frankie and growls at him all the time. Frankie isnt aggressive at all tho but rumble is crazy sometimes and forgets whats happened last time he pushed his luck too far with frankie.. so he gets battered again.. I think (hope) they will learn to tolerate each other eventually though.
Digweed is fine, he just sits in the kitchen most of the time cos its closer to his food i think... that cat can eat and he's only a tiny skinny little thing! Everytime i go in kitchen he's there pawing at bowl.. FEED ME! Does my head in cos i know he cant actually be hungry it's just greed but at least he gets along with rumble ok and likes curling up on my lap 
Hows your pets?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie how u doing? aw jessies well cute in that vid.
> I'm ok, cats are too. They're settling in pretty well, better than i wouldve expected really. Rumble and Tango have practically become friends.. even though they fight noisily a lot theyre just playing. Feel sorry for tango sometimes but he goes back for more anyway so he cant hate it that much despite all his whining....
> If rumble and frankie fight rumble comes off worst so he he still hates frankie and growls at him all the time. Frankie isnt aggressive at all tho but rumble is crazy sometimes and forgets whats happened last time he pushed his luck too far with frankie.. so he gets battered again.. I think (hope) they will learn to tolerate each other eventually though.
> Digweed is fine, he just sits in the kitchen most of the time cos its closer to his food i think... that cat can eat and he's only a tiny skinny little thing! Everytime i go in kitchen he's there pawing at bowl.. FEED ME! Does my head in cos i know he cant actually be hungry it's just greed but at least he gets along with rumble ok and likes curling up on my lap
> Hows your pets?


heyyyyy props 
they sound so cute :smile: bless them im sure there get more and more used to one andother over time  yeah jessie was have fun in them vids hehehehe i love her crazy dog ness lol smokey gone insanr he killed turkey toy then banana and then he knocked stuff about in my room and now he moaning for treat :001_tongue: holly great too she her nomal sweet kitty self lol and jessie been squeeking alll day so now asleep what you been upto


----------



## porps

i've playin a fair bit of that new star wars game.. not into star wars particuarly but its an alright game.. and running around after kitties ofc. ... oh sounds like theyre kicking off again.. yep frankie and rumble what a suprise. now that woke tango up so it's his turn.. rumbles mad lol.. he likes to jump up on a chair or bed or something then launch himself straight up in the air so he can land on the other cats from about 5ft up :nonod:
what u been up to?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> i've playin a fair bit of that new star wars game.. not into star wars particuarly but its an alright game.. and running around after kitties ofc. ... oh sounds like theyre kicking off again.. yep frankie and rumble what a suprise. now that woke tango up so it's his turn.. rumbles mad lol.. he likes to jump up on a chair or bed or something then launch himself straight up in the air so he can land on the other cats from about 5ft up :nonod:
> what u been up to?


hahahahaha awwww blesss them ive played a bit of sims 3 but my pooter over heated last night agan :cryin: :nonod: hahahhahahhaha i tryed to show my dad how to use his new laptop : took forever and a snail would have got it better lol im now watching the holiday :blush: haha smokey asleep:w00t: and holly playing jessie asleep hope you having a good day


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

It's been a horrible week for my sleeping - I'm either up half the night or awake half the morning, I've forgotten which. I don't do well without enough sleep and have been bitchy. But not to Biscuit of course. 

Hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha awwww blesss them ive played a bit of sims 3 but my pooter over heated last night agan :cryin: :nonod: hahahhahahhaha i tryed to show my dad how to use his new laptop : took forever and a snail would have got it better lol im now watching the holiday :blush: haha smokey asleep:w00t: and holly playing jessie asleep hope you having a good day


haha my mum was the same when i showed her how to use her pc, it was hard not to lose my patience.... i'd make a crap teacher!

Heres Frankie auditioning for the compare the market commercials...









Simples. Oh and if you look close you can just about see a clump of white fur at the bottom of that photo, from a previous rumble vs frankie encounter :S

He's asleep on my bag atm... they all love sleeping on that bag for some reason, soon as one of them gets up another goes and claims it
i dunno why i bother providing them with baskets and cushions, i should just get them a bag each :001_tongue:

Here's rumble investigating digweed when i first brought him home









Rumbles goin "oi you! never mind licking yourself, just who the hell are you and what dya think you're doing in my house?"
and his lordship digweed is thinking "Kids these days! bloody hooligans! hopefully if i dont make eye contact he will leave me alone"

Theyre both fine, rumbles sat behind me on the back of the chair keeping a watchful eye on frankie and digweed and tango are both sleeping.. i should be too really, supposed to be building a pc for a mate tomorrow.. yeah i better at least try and sleep anyway.
take care night folk



Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It's been a horrible week for my sleeping - I'm either up half the night or awake half the morning, I've forgotten which. I don't do well without enough sleep and have been bitchy. But not to Biscuit of course.
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well.


Hey jonesey.. thats the absolute worst sleeping pattern (up all night, awake half of the morning and sleep in afternoon evening i presume?) Hate that one!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha my mum was the same when i showed her how to use her pc, it was hard not to lose my patience.... i'd make a crap teacher!
> 
> Heres Frankie auditioning for the compare the market commercials...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simples. Oh and if you look close you can just about see a clump of white fur at the bottom of that photo, from a previous rumble vs frankie encounter :S
> 
> He's asleep on my bag atm... they all love sleeping on that bag for some reason, soon as one of them gets up another goes and claims it
> i dunno why i bother providing them with baskets and cushions, i should just get them a bag each :001_tongue:
> 
> Here's rumble investigating digweed when i first brought him home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumbles goin "oi you! never mind licking yourself, just who the hell are you and what dya think you're doing in my house?"
> and his lordship digweed is thinking "Kids these days! bloody hooligans! hopefully if i dont make eye contact he will leave me alone"
> 
> Theyre both fine, rumbles sat behind me on the back of the chair keeping a watchful eye on frankie and digweed and tango are both sleeping.. i should be too really, supposed to be building a pc for a mate tomorrow.. yeah i better at least try and sleep anyway.
> take care night folk
> 
> Hey jonesey.. thats the absolute worst sleeping pattern (up all night, awake half of the morning and sleep in afternoon evening i presume?) Hate that one!


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: cute cute kittys props there adorable :smile: my pooter going out the window if it shuts mer off tonight it been horrable to me then the eletrick went off and the net boxs stoped working :cryin: :nono:

smokey and holly are good smokey climbing the door and holly like imn not helping you get out the house  hahahahaha and jessie gont toy mad :nonod:

oooh yeah it toiok all my paticantion not to though his laptop out the window :001_tongue: as i shown him hpow to use it the day befor too i make a crap teacher :blush: but then trying to show him when he repeats so you do this and then do it the opsit way he said is so :nono: hahahahahaha

hope your well


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It's been a horrible week for my sleeping - I'm either up half the night or awake half the morning, I've forgotten which. I don't do well without enough sleep and have been bitchy. But not to Biscuit of course.
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well.


hey jonesey

yup ive had a stressful weak of pooter not working screeam that sucks being bitchy anit always a bad thing some times hehehehe hows biscuit


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLLL HOWS YA ALLL TONIGHT 

[youtube_browser]ym93B9N3lOs&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Gx-MrAzpE5U[/youtube_browser]

smokey, holly,jessie are all well smokey playing with holly havin fun :001_tongue: jessie in bed as nomal lol but earler she thow her rubber hambugger at the tv lol :nonod: im okay been reading and did some tidying up and cake ordering mum birthday on the 17 and you know mew alway have every thing orgnised   hahahahahaha

hope ya all well and have a lovely evening :w00t:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TO NIGHT HOPE YA ALL WELL 

[youtube_browser]kQfX9Dskf7k[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]dafJSfM-UCc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]D2mYyBYx8JA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Ec8IFQiUwYc&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]R9d1CuTpS7w&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

hope ya all well aand having as good night my mum birthday tomorrow so getting reddy for that bloons every where :yesnod: and listening to music hehehehe  pets are all good :yesnod: smokey and holly play :sosp: jessie fast asleep :001_wub:


----------



## davidc

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening all.


evening hows ya doing


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone tonight 

[youtube_browser]dRM_SSjaIPY[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]39tIzZ_n7Vs[/youtube_browser]

hi hope ya all well and ya pets i have the head ache from hell :yesnod: :incazzato: just cant shake it lol whats everyone upto


----------



## katie200

hey alll hope your all okay and having a good evening


----------



## katie200

howww everyone tonight doing


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there, Hi Katie - I've missed this place! Was sick for a bit, but now I'm better.  Hope you've all been keeping well.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there, Hi Katie - I've missed this place! Was sick for a bit, but now I'm better.  Hope you've all been keeping well.


hi jonesey
im glad youuuu feel better night thread aint beenthe same with out youuu  glad ya back  hows biscuit has she been a good doggie


----------



## katie200

Hey how's all tonight ((((( hugs)))))


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! I've just gotten Biscuit to quiet down, it's windy tonight and she thinks there are enemies prowling about.  I'm sure she's wrong...  :skep:


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello! I've just gotten Biscuit to quiet down, it's windy tonight and she thinks there are enemies prowling about.  I'm sure she's wrong...  :skep:


Hey Jonesey
AWWWW bless her hehehe how's you I'm okay smokey and Holly been racing around playing catch eachother lol Jessie been good she's asleep like nomal what ya been upto


----------



## porps

heya you 2, glad your both ok.
Frankie is finally feeling settled enough here to play... he's been having a great time in the cat tunnel, though rumble looked far from pleased about it. He even had the audacity to sniff at Rumbles favourite toy before (dangly dabird style thing).. Well rumble was not happy at all about that! He chased frankie out of the lounge into the hall but i guess frankie realised when he got there that he is twice rumbles size, turned around and chased him back into the lounge... They've done that a few times tonight.. i hope its the start of play between them though frankies tail was all fluffed up to twice its normal width, which i beleive shows aggression.. and rumble is still growling at him all the time. 
It's good to see frankie play though, he is such a calm cat (and also the biggest of the 4) that i sometimes forget he is still quite young himself.

They all give as good as they get so thats the main thing. I thought rumble was bullying tango at first, but its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other and tango starts it half of the time... so i just pretty much leave them to it.. It cant last forever right?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> heya you 2, glad your both ok.
> Frankie is finally feeling settled enough here to play... he's been having a great time in the cat tunnel, though rumble looked far from pleased about it. He even had the audacity to sniff at Rumbles favourite toy before (dangly dabird style thing).. Well rumble was not happy at all about that! He chased frankie out of the lounge into the hall but i guess frankie realised when he got there that he is twice rumbles size, turned around and chased him back into the lounge... They've done that a few times tonight.. i hope its the start of play between them though frankies tail was all fluffed up to twice its normal width, which i beleive shows aggression.. and rumble is still growling at him all the time.
> It's good to see frankie play though, he is such a calm cat (and also the biggest of the 4) that i sometimes forget he is still quite young himself.
> 
> They all give as good as they get so thats the main thing. I thought rumble was bullying tango at first, but its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other and tango starts it half of the time... so i just pretty much leave them to it.. It cant last forever right?


heyyy props 
they sound like there having fun :w00t: it wont last forever when we had fluffy and snoopy they used to only not get on if we looked at them other wise they where happy together :huh: so dont look there way and there be okay :001_tongue: you cats sound like such sweeties,smokey do the puff tail thing when he sow a fox from the window once hahahahaha. smokey and holly are good mind smokey backed holly in a corner tonight like he was a sheep hurder sooo funny then holly slaped him :nonod: jessie been good though

youuuuu got your banner big looking cooool


----------



## Jonesey

Oh that sounds like a fun night at your house Porps! 

Biscuit's settled down now, lying on her favourite chair.  We bought our daughter a cell phone for her 14th birthday (Monday). We held out as long as we could and I really don't want her becoming another texting addict, but we couldn't hold out forever! We showed it to her as we wanted to make sure it's 'in' with what the other kids use and she is thrilled.  It's charging right now.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh that sounds like a fun night at your house Porps!
> 
> Biscuit's settled down now, lying on her favourite chair.  We bought our daughter a cell phone for her 14th birthday (Monday). We held out as long as we could and I really don't want her becoming another texting addict, but we couldn't hold out forever! We showed it to her as we wanted to make sure it's 'in' with what the other kids use and she is thrilled.  It's charging right now.


awwww i bet she was exited buuuuuut the texting addtive :nonod: but so much fun to stay in contact with peeps :smile5: and she be able to text ya from her room bring mee a cuppa :blush: hahahahaha im sure shell use it wisely :001_tongue: awwwwwww bless biscuit she a cutie im just watching comdy fast so funny lol


----------



## Jonesey

I've got Saturday Night Live on, but it's a rerun. I let the kids stay up and watch when Daniel Radcliffe was hosting!

We've got her on a plan where she has 100minutes per month (evenings and weekends free) plus unlimited texts. If I see her getting too much into it then we'll limit her time. I probably don't sound like it, but I am a pretty strict Mummy.  And most especially about manners - I hate it and find it very rude when you think you're having a conversation with someone and then you realize that they're checking their phone and you have less than half of their attention. NO WAY am I going to allow my daughter to do that to us or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I've got Saturday Night Live on, but it's a rerun. I let the kids stay up and watch when Daniel Radcliffe was hosting!
> 
> We've got her on a plan where she has 100minutes per month (evenings and weekends free) plus unlimited texts. If I see her getting too much into it then we'll limit her time. I probably don't sound like it, but I am a pretty strict Mummy.  And most especially about manners - I hate it and find it very rude when you think you're having a conversation with someone and then you realize that they're checking their phone and you have less than half of their attention. NO WAY am I going to allow my daughter to do that to us or anyone else for that matter.


hahahahaha my mum hate that too when she talking to my lil sister and her text tone gos off and she just has to look at it :nonod: but i gotta say im one of though muilti tasker laptop in one had phone in the other ipod playing and talking fast :001_tongue: i bet she will haveing her own phone :w00t:

i met my sister bf agan yesturday  and he was being a smart ass he he came up to me was like your sis said i have to impress you :wink: so i was a bit like leave me have had me coke yet anyway he was like so if i every ask her to marry me :huh: what song would you us * in a joking tone* so i said i have the perfect one :w00t: he was like well go on then tell all  so i was like fine here would this one do it should speck to ya :001_tongue: Welcome To The Family - Little Big Town - YouTube he went bacxk to the kitchen and said to my sister if i ever marry you were not inviteing her:crying: she turned round and said she the niceest one out my sister  i neally killed my self laughing :blush:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> heyyy props
> they sound like there having fun :w00t: it wont last forever when we had fluffy and snoopy they used to only not get on if we looked at them other wise they where happy together :huh: so dont look there way and there be okay :001_tongue:


Yeah thats very much what these lot are like! attention seekers!



katie200 said:


> smokey and holly are good mind smokey backed holly in a corner tonight like he was a sheep hurder sooo funny then holly slaped him :nonod: jessie been good though


Haha good on ya holls.. You stick up for yourself!



katie200 said:


> youuuuu got your banner big looking cooool


Aye thanks to you 



Jonesey said:


> I probably don't sound like it, but I am a pretty strict Mummy.  And most especially about manners - I hate it and find it very rude when you think you're having a conversation with someone and then you realize that they're checking their phone and you have less than half of their attention. NO WAY am I going to allow my daughter to do that to us or anyone else for that matter.


I hate that too! I usually stop mid sentence when i notice and tell them i dont mind waiting...

I've been wondering what breed frankie is.. I'm fairly sure he is some kind of pedigree but i really dont know much about cat breeds, i've only ever had moggies before. I've been trying to take some good photos of him so i can stick em up on pf and ask people but he is so difficult to take a photo of.. my camera phone doesnt zoom unless i have it on really low res pictures so i have to get right up in his face to get a good one.. But if i go close he starts headbutting the phone or just moving about, purring, demanding strokes...
Anyway, i took a few earlier, they are all pretty bad but i wonder if you might have any idea of his breed judging from them....

Incoming photofest!









































oh and one of rumble just cos he looks so sweet on it and you would never guess from looking at it that he is a demon cat.


----------



## Jonesey

HAHA Katie you rock!   I would have said Guns N&#39; Roses - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube I don't know how to post links properly. And also my family may be a bit different from yours!


----------



## katie200

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww props hes soooooooooooo cute not sure on what breed thou but well adorable and runble that pics likr soooooo cute :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

props have you done any music


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> HAHA Katie you rock!   I would have said Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube I don't know how to post links properly. And also my family may be a bit different from yours!


hhahahahahahaha it was such a funny moment :w00t: i so felt like saying buut you asked :wink: i adding that song to my play list its really good


----------



## Jonesey

Sorry I missed your post Porps! They are both just adorable and I will never believe that Rumble is a demon-cat - unless you produce the pics of course!


----------



## katie200

jonesey i agree rumbles to cute to be a demon cat props you havent bent demon cat till you met smokey trust mee  hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> I will never believe that Rumble is a demon-cat - unless you produce the pics of course!


seeing is believing!









poor lil tyke is possessed.

That pic of smokey had me in stitches katie  Yeah i started a new tune last week but havent gone back to it yet.. just laid down a melody and a bassline at 140 bpm, not sure if i'm going to speed it up and make it into (yet more) techno or attempt my first dubstep tune.. dont really like dubstep too much but it sells and the bassline would suit that style.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> seeing is believing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor lil tyke is possessed.
> 
> That pic of smokey had me in stitches katie  Yeah i started a new tune last week but havent gone back to it yet.. just laid down a melody and a bassline at 140 bpm, not sure if i'm going to speed it up and make it into (yet more) techno or attempt my first dubstep tune.. dont really like dubstep too much but it sells and the bassline would suit that style.


hahahahahahahahaha awwwww rumble he do look like he prossed bless him rad pic :001_tongue: :lol: smokey true colour that is porps he would eat ya if he was biggenough ever wounder why i never sleep living with that kitty :nonod:   

coooool when ya done it meee wana here i like your music your really great at it  talanted that for sure


----------



## porps

aw thanks, i'll definately link it when its finished


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw thanks, i'll definately link it when its finished


yayayayayayaya coooooool :w00t: :w00t: :w00t::w00t: alway like hearing them

soooooooooooo what ya upto today :smile5:

here a pic of jessie


----------



## porps

aw jessie is such a cutie 
as for what im doing today, well i dunno but hopefully not falling asleep mid morning and sleeping through most of it!
A few of my mates are going to see another of our friends in hospital later so will try to go with them if theres space in the car.. he's just had chemo after being diagnosed with leukimia (however you spell it) a week or 2 ago 
What about you? any plans?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw jessie is such a cutie
> as for what im doing today, well i dunno but hopefully not falling asleep mid morning and sleeping through most of it!
> A few of my mates are going to see another of our friends in hospital later so will try to go with them if theres space in the car.. he's just had chemo after being diagnosed with leukimia (however you spell it) a week or 2 ago
> What about you? any plans?


a good sleep sound like a plan  awww sorry ya friend unwell hope hes on the mend soon ((hugs))) nope im have a sunday in my room as my sister here and tbh she gets on my last nerve in the day so mee thinks ill settle down and have a play of that game ya linked to mee :w00t: likey do some tidying too :wink:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> a good sleep sound like a plan  awww sorry ya friend unwell hope hes on the mend soon ((hugs))) nope im have a sunday in my room as my sister here and tbh she gets on my last nerve in the day so mee thinks ill settle down and have a play of that game ya linked to mee :w00t: likey do some tidying too :wink:


nooooo.. sleep is a bad plan, it'll mean im awake at this time tommorow too (nowt new).. 
sounds like a fun day for you then! my in game name is the same as my forum name if you wanna add me on there.


----------



## $hAzZa

Calling all insomniacs!!!!


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Calling all insomniacs!!!!


Helloooo.


----------



## $hAzZa

danielled said:


> Helloooo.


HII  Was starting to worry that I was going to be alone! How are you danny?


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> HII  Was starting to worry that I was going to be alone! How are you danny?


I'm good just wishing next Sunday would hurry up. Working at ordsall hall. You can take me out of ordsall hall but you can't take ordsall hall out of me.


----------



## $hAzZa

Sounds interesting, what sorta work do you do there?


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Sounds interesting, what sorta work do you do there?


Been visiting since I was a child. Meet and greet observing in rooms that sort of thing. I love it there. I can hightail it out of ordsall hall but it never leaves my heart.


----------



## $hAzZa

Sounds like you have a blast  I'm going to sleeps now because I have to get up in the morning  Catch you later


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Sounds like you have a blast  I'm going to sleeps now because I have to get up in the morning  Catch you later


I'm of to bed now too. Ordsall hall is the best. I know the staff to from when I was a child.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> I'm good just wishing next Sunday would hurry up. Working at ordsall hall. You can take me out of ordsall hall but you can't take ordsall hall out of me.


You're not the only one. 
Lol Think you got me addicted to ordsall hall too.  Miss it when we're not working there.


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Calling all insomniacs!!!!


Hellooooo I'm still up how's you and your pets


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> nooooo.. sleep is a bad plan, it'll mean im awake at this time tommorow too (nowt new)..
> sounds like a fun day for you then! my in game name is the same as my forum name if you wanna add me on there.


Cooooool I'll add youuu  pooter being horrible to me to night so stuck on the iPod how was your friend Hun


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!

I'm sorry about your friend Porps, I hope you were able to visit and things are going well.

I tried using the playbook for posting Katie and it took forever to type! Must be worse stuck on a tiny little ipod.  I hope your puter is cooperating again soon! And that your sister wasn't too annoying. 

We had the family over for dinner tonight as it's our daughter's 14th b-day tomorrow (not tomorrow here yet!). It's exhausting, but fun. I really wish I was one of those women who always keeps her house spotless!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm sorry about your friend Porps, I hope you were able to visit and things are going well.
> 
> I tried using the playbook for posting Katie and it took forever to type! Must be worse stuck on a tiny little ipod.  I hope your puter is cooperating again soon! And that your sister wasn't too annoying.
> 
> We had the family over for dinner tonight as it's our daughter's 14th b-day tomorrow (not tomorrow here yet!). It's exhausting, but fun. I really wish I was one of those women who always keeps her house spotless!


heyy jonesey
yeah was so annyoing and then the ipod ran outa battery grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:nonod: awwww hope your daughter have a fantasic birthday :smile5:


----------



## katie200

though i share some pics

holly reddy for her bath 










holly after her bath :w00t:









smokey and jessie just hanging out :lol:









jessie being good:001_tongue:









it didnt last long jessie wanting to see what going on :nonod::001_tongue:










smokey just sitting minding his own busness :huh:










holly sitting carmly after her bath 









hope your all well tonight


----------



## Jonesey

Awesome pics Katie!  You should film that actual bath, that would be a sight to see. I can't believe how Holly is so good, what a sweetheart. And Jessie with her head over your laptop - so cute! Smokey seems like the quiet one tonight. 

My daughter wanted seafood for her birthday supper so we had lobster claws and crab legs. Can't say I was too impressed with the claws, I like lobster tails much better. But the crab - and it was only snow crab - was amazing! I could eat crab legs till I exploded.  So our daughter's had her big family birthday party (and everybody gave her money, she's so happy), her little family birthday (just us) and gets her friend birthday party on Saturday. She doesn't know how lucky she is.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Awesome pics Katie!  You should film that actual bath, that would be a sight to see. I can't believe how Holly is so good, what a sweetheart. And Jessie with her head over your laptop - so cute! Smokey seems like the quiet one tonight.
> 
> My daughter wanted seafood for her birthday supper so we had lobster claws and crab legs. Can't say I was too impressed with the claws, I like lobster tails much better. But the crab - and it was only snow crab - was amazing! I could eat crab legs till I exploded.  So our daughter's had her big family birthday party (and everybody gave her money, she's so happy), her little family birthday (just us) and gets her friend birthday party on Saturday. She doesn't know how lucky she is.


helloooo jonesey
hahahahahahaha yeah there all lil monster but gotta love em smokey was a monster when i was bathing holly he kept opening the door :nonod: holly like her baths i will film it have to get someone to hold the cam  shes a good kitty and jessie just nosie she wana say hi to ya all 

awww that sounds like shes had a fantasic birthday :w00t: verry lucky girl deffo and seafood birthday super defo sound like a great day  i bet she one happy girl

hows biscuit 
holly all sockin wet :w00t: hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, she's so sweet. My sister has to bath her 15yr old toothless cat every two weeks as my 4yr old nephew is allergic to her and my sister couldn't bear to give her up. The allergist said that it wouldn't cure him, but would make it possible for them to live in the same house. She just hates it though, poor Kitty-Do.

I don't think I've every heard of a cat liking baths outside of what I've seen on youtube. 

Yeah loved the seafood supper, but I've got to take the trash out before I go to bed or it will be absolutely STINKING here in the morning!  **shudders**

I'm going to head off to bed in a minute - I let the kids stay up late to watch 'Cake Boss - The Next Great Baker' - don't know if you have it there, but tonight was the finale and I've decided that it is totally rigged. There was a guy on there and they deliberately sabotaged him - it was members of the Cake Boss show working with the contestants so there was no way they would have made those huge mistakes by accident. Okay that's all I have to say about rigged reality shows! lol. 

Hope you have a lovely day. It is now officially tomorrow!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, she's so sweet. My sister has to bath her 15yr old toothless cat every two weeks as my 4yr old nephew is allergic to her and my sister couldn't bear to give her up. The allergist said that it wouldn't cure him, but would make it possible for them to live in the same house. She just hates it though, poor Kitty-Do.
> 
> I don't think I've every heard of a cat liking baths outside of what I've seen on youtube.
> 
> Yeah loved the seafood supper, but I've got to take the trash out before I go to bed or it will be absolutely STINKING here in the morning!  **shudders**
> 
> I'm going to head off to bed in a minute - I let the kids stay up late to watch 'Cake Boss - The Next Great Baker' - don't know if you have it there, but tonight was the finale and I've decided that it is totally rigged. There was a guy on there and they deliberately sabotaged him - it was members of the Cake Boss show working with the contestants so there was no way they would have made those huge mistakes by accident. Okay that's all I have to say about rigged reality shows! lol.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day. It is now officially tomorrow!


awwww bless yeah it hard when kids ar allegic to animal my lil sister cant be in the same room with some breads of dogs as there fur makes her ill but she fine with jessie

i think holly likes baths cos she always had them but i will say she is so good she sit in the bath and wait for her towl :w00t: she so cute too i think she like the attion :001_tongue:' havent seen Cake Boss - The Next Great Baker' but it sounds an intresting show i think a lot of the show know whos gonna win befor they do tbh  hahahaha

night night jonesey talk to ya soon im now getting up to feed miss holly as she like meowwwwww :nonod: have a lovely day when your star take care 

oooh yeah i agree bins out befor bed lol i haven see


----------



## Jonesey

When we had our Meow our son would only react to her if he stuck his face in her furs. Now that she's been gone over a year he's developed a full blown allergy to cats where when he goes to my parents' house or one of his friends he starts to breathe really heavily. It makes me sad because I really did want to get another cat. And our daughter is a natural cat person.

Okay I'm off for real now! Goodnight Katie - hope you get some sleep yourself!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> When we had our Meow our son would only react to her if he stuck his face in her furs. Now that she's been gone over a year he's developed a full blown allergy to cats where when he goes to my parents' house or one of his friends he starts to breathe really heavily. It makes me sad because I really did want to get another cat. And our daughter is a natural cat person.
> 
> Okay I'm off for real now! Goodnight Katie - hope you get some sleep yourself!


awww that sad must be hard for him to be allegic and your daughter as she a cat person yeah my lil sister cant put holly near her face and when she lived at home holly wasnt aloud on her bed she used to make her ashma a lil bad if she did how ever smokey my sister ued to sleep with and was fine 

night night jonesey  talk to ya sooon


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone and there pets :smile5:

it snowing here  yyayayayayayayayayayaya not badly but still snowwwwwwwwwwww

im good smokey holly and jessie are well being lil monster hahahaha :huh: i just blowing up bloons my sister 22 birthday birthday tomorrow :w00t: hahahahahaha

hope ya all well

[youtube_browser]BhfePE5PIv8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]pXu8slfJK0w&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]ILvhCsxsVCw&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## $hAzZa

Evening (or should I say morning) Katie. Still snowing?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Evening (or should I say morning) Katie. Still snowing?


Morning. Or evening hehe nope it stoped snowing now how are you you and your pets


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Morning. Or evening hehe nope it stoped snowing now how are you you and your pets


That's a shame lol The zoo is fine over here, they are all asleep at the moment  And what about your kitties?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> That's a shame lol The zoo is fine over here, they are all asleep at the moment  And what about your kitties?


Hehehehe it so is I love snow haven't had much of it though this year lol Awww bless they sound cute snokey beating mr turkey toy he a bit on the kitty hyper side Holly sitting with me and Jessie dreaming doggie dreams have you had a nice day


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Hehehehe it so is I love snow haven't had much of it though this year lol Awww bless they sound cute snokey beating mr turkey toy he a bit on the kitty hyper side Holly sitting with me and Jessie dreaming doggie dreams have you had a nice day


This is usually the time of night cats are hyper and being a nuisance  lol

My day has been okay, got to clean the hammies and rabbit tomorrow in the freezing cold :scared: So I'm not looking forward to it lol

Was your day better?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> This is usually the time of night cats are hyper and being a nuisance  lol
> 
> My day has been okay, got to clean the hammies and rabbit tomorrow in the freezing cold :scared: So I'm not looking forward to it lol
> 
> Was your day better?


Hahahaha that true and smokey defo a lil monster hehehe

Oooh nooo and it beeen really could how many rabbits you got 

My days been okay been clean as it my sister birthday today hehe and she be 22 and been getting my other sister to show up  as they had a falling out and but the promise of lots of chocolate convinced her to come little do she know I ate all her chocolate :001_tongue: while blowing up beloons haha


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Hahahaha that true and smokey defo a lil monster hehehe
> 
> Oooh nooo and it beeen really could how many rabbits you got
> 
> My days been okay been clean as it my sister birthday today hehe and she be 22 and been getting my other sister to show up  as they had a falling out and but the promise of lots of chocolate convinced her to come little do she know I ate all her chocolate :001_tongue: while blowing up beloons haha


Just the one rabbit, he's called Marmaduke. We will be getting him a girlfriend in May  He does get quite lonely 

Uh ohhh, I can see a fight happening :lol: Was it nice quality choccies?? Like Thorntons? :drool:


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Just the one rabbit, he's called Marmaduke. We will be getting him a girlfriend in May  He does get quite lonely
> 
> Uh ohhh, I can see a fight happening :lol: Was it nice quality choccies?? Like Thorntons? :drool:


Awww bless him be he be happy to have a new friend  rabbits are just so cute 

Nope they where her twarls and flakes and a box of baileys chocks I treated my self to some nice chocks but they don't come till tomorrow with my shopping how ever there a big chocolate cake just waiting to be eaten :w00t: she not gonna be impressed with me oooohhhhhhh welll blooming up blooms with no chocolate no fun hahahaha My Sis are alway falling out over something there slice like lol. What your hamsters name


----------



## $hAzZa

Argh, just talking about all this chocolate is giving the the munchies!! Your torturing me now :scared::lol: I must say the baileys choccies sound nice, never had them before......

And I have 3 roborovski's called Tré, Mike and Billie Joe
And a syrian called Chewy


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Argh, just talking about all this chocolate is giving the the munchies!! Your torturing me now :scared::lol: I must say the baileys choccies sound nice, never had them before......
> 
> And I have 3 roborovski's called Tré, Mike and Billie Joe
> And a syrian called Chewy


Hahahaha me to I want the chock cake now  hahaha baileys chocks are so lovely ya deffo gotta try them hehehe :lol:

AWWWW there fantasic names I bet there all verry cute  my lil sister has drawf hamster named biscuit I got it for her just befor Xmas just gone she love it so much it keeps her company in her room of the house she lives in with a few hair dresser friends lol


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there, anyone up?

How did the party go Katie? I hope it was fun and no ill will over the missing chocolates.  At least you had a cake! I love making cakes, but I'm not so good at the decorating. 

Son's poorly tonight - high fever, headache, sore throat.  My kids hardly ever get sick so they get excited almost when they do. He's being very needy, poor thing and thank the goddess for Advil. I really hope it's not a strep throat, my OH has something very weird and very worrying going on right now and is not supposed to go near anyone sick.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there, anyone up?
> 
> How did the party go Katie? I hope it was fun and no ill will over the missing chocolates.  At least you had a cake! I love making cakes, but I'm not so good at the decorating.
> 
> Son's poorly tonight - high fever, headache, sore throat.  My kids hardly ever get sick so they get excited almost when they do. He's being very needy, poor thing and thank the goddess for Advil. I really hope it's not a strep throat, my OH has something very weird and very worrying going on right now and is not supposed to go near anyone sick.


helloo jonesey

havent had the party yet she gotta get up a bit early for her me thinks but i ate her chocks while blow up bloons :w00t: so kinda had me own lil party hehehehehehehe shell love her birthday just so wana eat her cake now:001_tongue: lol

awwww i hope your sons okay hun could it be tonclatice hope he feel well agan soon hope ya oh is okay too my lil sis toncletice at the min she not over joyed about that lol :nonod:

hows biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Mmmmm, cake! I made my daughter cookie/brownie cake for her b-day - choco chip batter on the bottom, brownie on the top. There weren't any leftovers. 

Yeah, could be tonsillitis. Our daughter had to have her tonsils and adnoids out when she was 5, they were so bad. She's never been on antibiotics for anything since though. I just hope it's viral and not bacterial. I just dosed him up again so he should sleep for the night.

Biscuit's good. She went for her shots today, poor thing. I felt so bad as she was so scared, she was shaking and I had to hold her round the middle on the table and she hid her head in the crook of my arm. It didn't seem to hurt her though, the vet was very gentle. They told me that I should just start stopping in once or twice a week, say hello, give her some treats and then leave. I think I will because she's to have her blood drawn in March before we do the cream thing to keep the parasites away. We went for a big walk when we got out of there and she was just fine again.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Mmmmm, cake! I made my daughter cookie/brownie cake for her b-day - choco chip batter on the bottom, brownie on the top. There weren't any leftovers.
> 
> Yeah, could be tonsillitis. Our daughter had to have her tonsils and adnoids out when she was 5, they were so bad. She's never been on antibiotics for anything since though. I just hope it's viral and not bacterial. I just dosed him up again so he should sleep for the night.
> 
> Biscuit's good. She went for her shots today, poor thing. I felt so bad as she was so scared, she was shaking and I had to hold her round the middle on the table and she hid her head in the crook of my arm. It didn't seem to hurt her though, the vet was very gentle. They told me that I should just start stopping in once or twice a week, say hello, give her some treats and then leave. I think I will because she's to have her blood drawn in March before we do the cream thing to keep the parasites away. We went for a big walk when we got out of there and she was just fine again.


mmmm that sound really nice cake talking of cake me me think i soooooo want cake now:huh: hahahaha

yeah i had mine out at that age too there where really bad but the hospatil messed up taking them out and i had a thouth hemage so end up back in there hehehehe my other sister had her out too but they wouldnt take out my lil sister so when they flare up it horrable for her

yeah it could be a bug or something hope hes on the mend soon ((hugs))

awwwwwwwww biscuit bless her didnt like the vets much give her a cuddle from me brave doggie yeah it likely a good ider to take her to visit the vet then she wont be so scared, jessie find the vets exiting untill they have to cut her nail then she like no way hehehehe

i was playv about with an app on my ipod though this pic thing was so cute


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> mmmm that sound really nice cake talking of cake me me think i soooooo want cake now:huh: hahahaha
> 
> yeah i had mine out at that age too there where really bad but the hospatil messed up taking them out and i had a thouth hemage so end up back in there hehehehe my other sister had her out too but they wouldnt take out my lil sister so when they flare up it horrable for her
> 
> yeah it could be a bug or something hope hes on the mend soon ((hugs))
> 
> awwwwwwwww biscuit bless her didnt like the vets much give her a cuddle from me brave doggie yeah it likely a good ider to take her to visit the vet then she wont be so scared, jessie find the vets exiting untill they have to cut her nail then she like no way hehehehe
> 
> i was playv about with an app on my ipod though this pic thing was so cute


I just gave Biscuit a snuggle from you.  It was funny on Christmas day as after I took pics I showed her the doggie ornament you sent and she tried to take it away and I said AH AH! That's KATIE'S ornament! She got to rip up the styrofoam instead. 

Cute piccie too!

With our daughter it was strep throat and ear infections and she was getting them all the time. The specialist said her tonsils were like a bacteria receptacle and she had 'Adnoid face' meaning her mouth was open all the time to get air, she had sleep apnea every time she was sick (there were so many times where I'd be up half the night with her and I used to lie with her and nudge her to when she'd pause in her breathing) and she didn't breathe through her nose. They described it as an easy op, first day popsicles and ice cream and then blahblahblah. She was in absolute agony, it was so awful, she was out of her mind in pain and I had to force the pain meds on her and force her to drink water and try to make her eat. I remember taking her to the allnight convenience store for ice cream at midnight because she wanted ice cream. I called those jerks a bunch of times and they said it was all 'normal' - why didn't they tell me??? She was like a little stick girl by the time she recovered, she lost so much weight. I still feel bad about that.

When I was a kid I had tonsillitis all the time, sometimes had to go to hospital, but our doctor didn't want to remove my tonsils, he was forward thinking as they don't do it so quickly anymore. And I'm fine now. But tonsillitis is different from strep.

Anyway I'm rambling on and on - feel like a weirdo now and I've got to get to bed! I've got my son sleeping on the couch tonight with Biscuit now up there with him (keeping his feet warm, bless her) and I'm going to sleep on the other one. My daughter has her picture day tomorrow so wants up at 6:30am (12:15am now) so I'd better get to bed.

Guess I was having too much fun reading all the confessions! G'night Katie, I hope you're having a lovely morning!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I just gave Biscuit a snuggle from you.  It was funny on Christmas day as after I took pics I showed her the doggie ornament you sent and she tried to take it away and I said AH AH! That's KATIE'S ornament! She got to rip up the styrofoam instead.
> 
> Cute piccie too!
> 
> With our daughter it was strep throat and ear infections and she was getting them all the time. The specialist said her tonsils were like a bacteria receptacle and she had 'Adnoid face' meaning her mouth was open all the time to get air, she had sleep apnea every time she was sick (there were so many times where I'd be up half the night with her and I used to lie with her and nudge her to when she'd pause in her breathing) and she didn't breathe through her nose. They described it as an easy op, first day popsicles and ice cream and then blahblahblah. She was in absolute agony, it was so awful, she was out of her mind in pain and I had to force the pain meds on her and force her to drink water and try to make her eat. I remember taking her to the allnight convenience store for ice cream at midnight because she wanted ice cream. I called those jerks a bunch of times and they said it was all 'normal' - why didn't they tell me??? She was like a little stick girl by the time she recovered, she lost so much weight. I still feel bad about that.
> 
> When I was a kid I had tonsillitis all the time, sometimes had to go to hospital, but our doctor didn't want to remove my tonsils, he was forward thinking as they don't do it so quickly anymore. And I'm fine now. But tonsillitis is different from strep.
> 
> Anyway I'm rambling on and on - feel like a weirdo now and I've got to get to bed! I've got my son sleeping on the couch tonight with Biscuit now up there with him (keeping his feet warm, bless her) and I'm going to sleep on the other one. My daughter has her picture day tomorrow so wants up at 6:30am (12:15am now) so I'd better get to bed.
> 
> Guess I was having too much fun reading all the confessions! G'night Katie, I hope you're having a lovely morning!


hahahahaha awwwww bless biscuit she wanted the orment so cute :w00t: your biscuits a cutie

awww that sound horrable and scary it must have been stressful when she couldnt breave proper and yeah it deffo must have been well stressful for ya both after when she was in agnoy it horrable when docs do say removing toncles is a easy op and then ya really not prepred to be in pain or bleed all over ya mum carpet the min they let ya out 

aww hope ya daughters pics day go well  good night have a wounderful day when your start 

i like the confess thread too it verry fun to read


----------



## katie200

Hi all anyone up and about hope ya all well and your pets too my sister had a great birthday she now 22 hehe and a bit drink as she just got in after a night out with her friend hehehe sO now she having a rest hehe but she had a lovely day. Smokey ,Holly and Jessie are all well hope everyone okay ((hugs)))


----------



## Jonesey

Hey, sorry I missed you last night. My son wouldn't let me out of his sight and my OH can't go near him, poor guys. It's strep throat anyway they did the test at a walk in clinic today and he's on the anti-bi's. And now my throat's starting to hurt. Of course. 

Hope you're all having a good evening.  I'm glad your sister had a good birthday and no hangover I hope!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey, sorry I missed you last night. My son wouldn't let me out of his sight and my OH can't go near him, poor guys. It's strep throat anyway they did the test at a walk in clinic today and he's on the anti-bi's. And now my throat's starting to hurt. Of course.
> 
> Hope you're all having a good evening.  I'm glad your sister had a good birthday and no hangover I hope!


Hellooooo Jonesey 
Awww sorry to here he still unwell hOpe his thouth starts feeling better soon Hun 

Ahhh my sister had a hang over she was complete drunk when she got home but she had a fab birthday hehe

It started to snow a lil here agan to night but Only a lil lol hows biscuit


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TO NIGHT WE HAVE LOADA LOADA SMOWWWWWWW :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

SMOKEY IN THE SNOW HE DID STAY OUTR THERE LONG HAHA


















SNOWWWWWWW PIC










HOPE YA ALL WELL PETS TOO


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLL HOWS EVERYONR HAVE YOU AND YA PETS BEEN HAVING A NICE SNOW DAY MINE HAVE 

HOLLY IN THE SNOW 









SMOKEY 









JESSIEEEE




























SNOWWWWWWWWWWW:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:



















HOPE YA ALL HAVING A GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Jonesey

Awww, so nice to see such lovely snow pictures!!! Here we are in Canada and no fecking snow, what is the world coming too???. At least in our neck of the woods. Otherwheres here there is or has been lots of the white stuff, but Southern Ontario is sorely lacking. I think that's why everyone's been getting sick, not enough cold air to kill off the germs.  Our son is amazingly better btw, yay for antibotics!

Are your pets liking it Katie? Biscuit loves snow. We had a bunch last weekend and she stuck her head right in sniffing away, rolled in it, knocked down snowmen etc.. I was building giant snowballs and she would jump at them and dig them down.  But then it melted the next day dammit.

We were at a Superbowl party tonight, Madonna did a good half time concert (which was all I was interested in really - don't like football Canadian OR American) and I'm kind of a bit tipsy.... LOL!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Awww, so nice to see such lovely snow pictures!!! Here we are in Canada and no fecking snow, what is the world coming too???. At least in our neck of the woods. Otherwheres here there is or has been lots of the white stuff, but Southern Ontario is sorely lacking. I think that's why everyone's been getting sick, not enough cold air to kill off the germs.  Our son is amazingly better btw, yay for antibotics!
> 
> Are your pets liking it Katie? Biscuit loves snow. We had a bunch last weekend and she stuck her head right in sniffing away, rolled in it, knocked down snowmen etc.. I was building giant snowballs and she would jump at them and dig them down.  But then it melted the next day dammit.
> 
> We were at a Superbowl party tonight, Madonna did a good half time concert (which was all I was interested in really - don't like football Canadian OR American) and I'm kind of a bit tipsy.... LOL!


heyyyy jonesey 
awww glad ya son better that great yeah we dont get snow often so when we do it lovely i was watching it fall all last night so nice :w00t: jessie loved it she ran about the garden got her snow covered foot ball ran with that ate some snow she a crazy dog when it snows  smokey love it too for a bit he weny out in it had a lik play then was like it cold wet white run in house hehehe i even let holly have a look she almost blened in with the now  hahaha awwww bless biscuit she sound like she loves snow day 

wow that sound cool superbowl sound like ya had a good time i dont do foot ball either its too confussing :nonod: hahaha


----------



## Jonesey

I would love to see Smokey playing in the snow! Jessie too!  I bet they are super cute. This has been the mildest winter I can ever remember. I suppose I should be grateful as last winter was brutal, but I miss the snow and cold. 

Hope you're having a great day! I was getting too giggly last night so went to bed early and now I'm up an hour early (and everyone else is asleep - even Biscuit).


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I would love to see Smokey playing in the snow! Jessie too!  I bet they are super cute. This has been the mildest winter I can ever remember. I suppose I should be grateful as last winter was brutal, but I miss the snow and cold.
> 
> Hope you're having a great day! I was getting too giggly last night so went to bed early and now I'm up an hour early (and everyone else is asleep - even Biscuit).


heyyy jonesey when i uploaded the kittys snow vids will show ya here one of jessie in the snow 

[youtube_browser]ZrU8zbnZ0FE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jonesey

That was so sweet, thank you! She definitely loves the snow doesn't she?  Biscuit sticks her head right in - I think the smells are more interesting when they're under the snow. 

How are you and your pets tonight if you're still up? How's my friend Mr. Turkey - is he dead again yet? lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> That was so sweet, thank you! She definitely loves the snow doesn't she?  Biscuit sticks her head right in - I think the smells are more interesting when they're under the snow.
> 
> How are you and your pets tonight if you're still up? How's my friend Mr. Turkey - is he dead again yet? lol


Hey Jonesey 
Hahahw she do love the snow she went crazy in it like snowwwwwwww lol Awww bless biscuit so cute mr turkey And smokey are laying together he has his claws in his neck like move mr turkey and I'll know lOl I'm okay had a few net probs grrr  Holly hideing under the covers and Jessie asleep.

How's your day been how biscuits

I had a day catch up with my dad :nonod: he was only ment to come for an hour but he stayed from 10 am till nearly 8 pm  and omg he mad hello last an hour then his constant jokes and chatter so tidying hehehe :nono: and me net died then me phone a while later so had that on charge and now things a working agan yayayaya lol

What you been upto


----------



## Kiwi

Hey Katie - fab photos & the video of Jessie was exactly like Boo's reaction to meeting snow for the first time! Really enjoyed it x


----------



## katie200

Kiwi said:


> Hey Katie - fab photos & the video of Jessie was exactly like Boo's reaction to meeting snow for the first time! Really enjoyed it x


Hey kiwi aww thanks yeah all my enjoyed the snOw when I uploaded it I'm gonna put smokey One on here at some point he so funny kitty :w00t: how are you and your pets


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!  Do you still have your snow?  It's getting cold again for the next few days now, but only _maybe_ a centimetre of snow in the forecast.

Busy day as always. We had Biscuit at the park this morning (as we do every morning!) and she played with a Bernese mountain/GSD puppy - she was only four months old. Biscuit is at her best with puppies, she lets them dive all over her and they had an excellent romp. I took my son skating tonight and played Angry Birds the entire time he was on the ice!  My index finger is tired lol.

Glad you had a nice visit with your Dad Katie. My Mum's going to Florida at the end of the month to their little mobile home there, my Dad's health isn't that awesome so he can't go. She wants us to send the kids down for their March break week and I think we're going to although we haven't told them anything. We're hoping to get a diagnosis on my OH's problem first so we know where we're at.


----------



## Kiwi

All's well here and babbies are all asleep. I need to head off too :Yawn: night all xx


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!  Do you still have your snow?  It's getting cold again for the next few days now, but only _maybe_ a centimetre of snow in the forecast.
> 
> Busy day as always. We had Biscuit at the park this morning (as we do every morning!) and she played with a Bernese mountain/GSD puppy - she was only four months old. Biscuit is at her best with puppies, she lets them dive all over her and they had an excellent romp. I took my son skating tonight and played Angry Birds the entire time he was on the ice!  My index finger is tired lol.
> 
> Glad you had a nice visit with your Dad Katie. My Mum's going to Florida at the end of the month to their little mobile home there, my Dad's health isn't that awesome so he can't go. She wants us to send the kids down for their March break week and I think we're going to although we haven't told them anything. We're hoping to get a diagnosis on my OH's problem first so we know where we're at.


hello jonesey 

awww bless biscuit she sound like she had a blast with them puppie dogs  yup we still got a lil snow on the ground and had a light dustin of falling snow today too still cold though

oooh nooo not you to my sister loves the game angury bird she alway on it :001_tongue: verry additive aint it lol

cooool sound a fun trip to go on hope ya oh gets better soon so ya can all enjoy it 

im additcted to the kfc krushems they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice in maltesser flavour :w00t: :blush:



Kiwi said:


> All's well here and babbies are all asleep. I need to head off too :Yawn: night all xx


awww glad ya all well night night kiwi take care


----------



## Jonesey

Night Kiwi, sweet dreams. 

Now what are KFC krushems Katie???? We had KFC for supper tonight - but it's Kentucky Fried Chicken! HA!  And my daughter was just up with an upset tummy - probably from the grease. I sent her back to bed after giving her some comforting and then Tums and a bowl in case she really does get sick. I always take off all the skin before I eat it as it's greasy and I hardly ever buy it (prefer to get a roasted chicken if I'm short on time to cook) - but my son begged and they have a special deal on Tuesdays. Somehow I don't think we're talking about the same thing! 

Yep Angry Birds is very addictive! We bought a Blackberry playbook and I downloaded it for my son then got to playing it myself. Now I just want to kill the egg thieving piggies whenever I have free time. 

I want to get to bed early tonight (10:47pm here now) so I'm going to have to get Biscuit out for a short walk and a piddle soon. She doesn't want to walk far at night anymore - we're lucky if we get round the block. She gets an hour, hour and a half in the morning then my daughter usually has her out for almost an hour in the afternoon when she gets home.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Night Kiwi, sweet dreams.
> 
> Now what are KFC krushems Katie???? We had KFC for supper tonight - but it's Kentucky Fried Chicken! HA!  And my daughter was just up with an upset tummy - probably from the grease. I sent her back to bed after giving her some comforting and then Tums and a bowl in case she really does get sick. I always take off all the skin before I eat it as it's greasy and I hardly ever buy it (prefer to get a roasted chicken if I'm short on time to cook) - but my son begged and they have a special deal on Tuesdays. Somehow I don't think we're talking about the same thing!
> 
> Yep Angry Birds is very addictive! We bought a Blackberry playbook and I downloaded it for my son then got to playing it myself. Now I just want to kill the egg thieving piggies whenever I have free time.
> 
> I want to get to bed early tonight (10:47pm here now) so I'm going to have to get Biscuit out for a short walk and a piddle soon. She doesn't want to walk far at night anymore - we're lucky if we get round the block. She gets an hour, hour and a half in the morning then my daughter usually has her out for almost an hour in the afternoon when she gets home.


hahahaha kfc krushem asre these and there so nice i dont eat chicken but a friend recemened i try them and she was so right addited now 

omg that true angry bird addition :nonod: hahahahaha have a lovely walk with biscuit and night night talk to ya soon


----------



## Jonesey

HA I'm still here! I just took Biscuit out and we went half way up one end and half way the other - our house is in the middle of the street. 

I THOUGHT you were vegetarian!  Those drinks sound cool. I have a magic bullet blender and I LOVE it, I make tons of things with it and use it every single day, but my kids still get those fun drink things when they're at the mall.


----------



## Jonesey

Okay really off now, have a happy Wednesday!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> HA I'm still here! I just took Biscuit out and we went half way up one end and half way the other - our house is in the middle of the street.
> 
> I THOUGHT you were vegetarian!  Those drinks sound cool. I have a magic bullet blender and I LOVE it, I make tons of things with it and use it every single day, but my kids still get those fun drink things when they're at the mall.





Jonesey said:


> Okay really off now, have a happy Wednesday!


hahahaha i was doing my asda shop got carryed away then hope you have a nice day too and i am i just like the drinks :blush: hahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!!!!

Hope you've all had a great night and are having good sleepies right now. 

My daughter stayed home today and she and my OH took a drive to a license bureau so my OH could get a thingy to get across the US border easily - Biscuit was crying and crying while they were on the highway so they took an exit to let her out for a piddle - and she wouldn't pee!  I said - guess she fooled you, HA!


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!!!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a great night and are having good sleepies right now.
> 
> My daughter stayed home today and she and my OH took a drive to a license bureau so my OH could get a thingy to get across the US border easily - Biscuit was crying and crying while they were on the highway so they took an exit to let her out for a piddle - and she wouldn't pee!  I said - guess she fooled you, HA!


Hey jonesey  Sounds like biscuit knew that she'd be back on the road again the moment she pee'd. Smart girl!
"no honestly, i AM trying, HONEST! i just cant go. Maybe if we go for a little walk that would loosen things up..."


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone today hope ya all well and ya pets too


----------



## porps

hey katie, me n kitties are fine.. though they have been really quiet today so am half expecting them to all kick off soon as i go to bed. I've just been playing a bit of League and now i'm gonna grab a brew and watch shameless on 4od..
what've you been up to? how are you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie, me n kitties are fine.. though they have been really quiet today so am half expecting them to all kick off soon as i go to bed. I've just been playing a bit of League and now i'm gonna grab a brew and watch shameless on 4od..
> what've you been up to? how are you and your pets?


hahahaha now porps that alway the way they come to life when ya wana go to bed :w00t: bless lol im just been on line a bit and feeling unwell got a bit of a bug :nonod: but smokey holly and jessie are great they had a blast in the snow the other day :w00t:




























some pics of smokey :001_tongue:


----------



## Jonesey

Smokey is just gorgeous Katie - especially in the snow! 

I hope your kitties don't keep you awake tonight Porps! 

Biscuit was just out on the deck checking to see if that raccoon she saw months ago is back. She always checks the same spot, nothing wrong with being hopeful. 

We're going back into a cold spell this weekend, but just for the weekend, it has been the winter that wasn't here in S. Ontario. The trees look like they're waking up, the maple sap is running - everyone keeps saying we're going to get blasted with snow, but I really don't think it's going to happen now. Weird.


----------



## Kiwi

I can't sleep for worrying about the ferret we are trying to catch (see earlier thread). If it does go into the cage overnight, it is going to be mighty cold  But I guess as both the girls (Sweetie & Boo) are fast-asleep, I'd best go join them - it won't be long before they'll be waking me up again  Night all and sweet dreams x


----------



## Jonesey

Oh I hope you find your ferret! Sweet dreams to you too.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Smokey is just gorgeous Katie - especially in the snow!
> 
> I hope your kitties don't keep you awake tonight Porps!
> 
> Biscuit was just out on the deck checking to see if that raccoon she saw months ago is back. She always checks the same spot, nothing wrong with being hopeful.
> 
> We're going back into a cold spell this weekend, but just for the weekend, it has been the winter that wasn't here in S. Ontario. The trees look like they're waking up, the maple sap is running - everyone keeps saying we're going to get blasted with snow, but I really don't think it's going to happen now. Weird.


awww thanks he is cute in the snow he loved it lol

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless biscuit she a helpful cutie doggie :001_wub: the wether has so been the weidest this yeah we got snow late more summer then nomal well anyoing :incazzato: hehehehehe



















:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :yikes:


----------



## katie200

Kiwi said:


> I can't sleep for worrying about the ferret we are trying to catch (see earlier thread). If it does go into the cage overnight, it is going to be mighty cold  But I guess as both the girls (Sweetie & Boo) are fast-asleep, I'd best go join them - it won't be long before they'll be waking me up again  Night all and sweet dreams x


awww hope ya catch ya ferret soon night night


----------



## Jonesey

That's an awfully big ball for Jessie!  She looks like she's having so much fun in the snow. 

Biscuit is definitely on patrol tonight. Lots of growlies and a few barks even, I just had to shush her.  She's like our early warning system although 99.9% of the time it's a false alarm - nice to know she's looking out for us though!

Are you feeling any better Katie?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> That's an awfully big ball for Jessie!  She looks like she's having so much fun in the snow.
> 
> Biscuit is definitely on patrol tonight. Lots of growlies and a few barks even, I just had to shush her.  She's like our early warning system although 99.9% of the time it's a false alarm - nice to know she's looking out for us though!
> 
> Are you feeling any better Katie?


awww bless her yeah it alway nice to know there looking out for ya just in case she a clever dog bless her

hahahaha yeah it is it a foot ball a lad kicked over and jessie took it she wouldnt give it back :blush: :nono: so it turned in to her :001_tongue: hehehehehehehehe

im feel a lil rough tbh a bit sickly and bug like lol but it will pass like all bugs lol


----------



## Jonesey

Aw, I hope you're better now. 

Jennifer Hudson (?) just sang 'I will always love you' for Whitney on the Grammys. It was a very nice performance.  Poor woman.

Adele was amazing. Taylor Swift annoyed me, I don't know what it is about her, I mean she writes all her own songs and etc.. Anyway.  Glenn Campbell rocked Rhinestone Cowboy! Loved it.


----------



## Jonesey

Chris Brown is on now - playing with the Foo Fighters, but I still think he's a turd for beating on Rhianna - never thought he's win tonight.

And the Foo Fighters were awesome. They made a really excellent point about how you don't need computers and perfection to make good music. They made their last album in a garage!!! Just instruments and microphones. That's something to be proud of. I think that's why I love Adele so much too, she's real.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey coool sounds great yeah I like her cos she really and don't seem to try to be who she not and her voise is amazing too how's you and biscuit tonight  I know it so sad about whiney ain't it oooh I love that song hehehe


----------



## Jonesey

Did you get the Grammys there? Or do they replay it? I'm going to catch up on all the Baftas tomorrow sometime - I'm just too tired tonight! Although I had to see the replay of Meryl Streep losing her shoe! lol She is such an amazing actress and also a very REAL woman who's not afraid of looking her age. 

Been a long night here and I'm ready for bed. I hope you're feeling better Katie.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Did you get the Grammys there? Or do they replay it? I'm going to catch up on all the Baftas tomorrow sometime - I'm just too tired tonight! Although I had to see the replay of Meryl Streep losing her shoe! lol She is such an amazing actress and also a very REAL woman who's not afraid of looking her age.
> 
> Been a long night here and I'm ready for bed. I hope you're feeling better Katie.


Hi Jonesey 
Yup feeling better nearly killed my phone last night the stupid thing so grrrrr at times lol I'm not sure it likely replayed here but it sound good hope your having a good day


----------



## katie200

Good evening all how's everyone tonight and there pets 

Smokey and holly are good they are bouncing about my room after eachother like playing tag Hehehehehe Jessie now fast asleep and dreaming of what misgive she can get upto tomorrow  I'm watching winner and loser been an goOd drama thing  I also watch you got mail to night love that move with meg ryan and tom hanks in it such a lovely ending and the dog in the move cute cute cute :w00t: any how hows everyone are you all had a nice valentines day too


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, hello and Happy Valentine's Day to you too Katie!!! I hope it was nice.

*We* had a very romantic evening at the walk-in clinic as my OH has an infection and needed some rockin sexy anti-biotics - all those people sicking up and coughing their heads off sent little pink hearts floating above our heads, I definitely got that lovin' feelin'. 

Hope everyone's had a good night!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, hello and Happy Valentine's Day to you too Katie!!! I hope it was nice.
> 
> *We* had a very romantic evening at the walk-in clinic as my OH has an infection and needed some rockin sexy anti-biotics - all those people sicking up and coughing their heads off sent little pink hearts floating above our heads, I definitely got that lovin' feelin'.
> 
> Hope everyone's had a good night!


Jonesey 
That sounds quite a valentines day (((((((( hugs)))))))) But least ya where to gather and that the true meaning of valantines ain't it  and of course the funny memory of farther valentine for me still laugh at my sister chasing there pressie cos he pulled it and it moved it scared me but my sister loved it hehe

You can tell I'm single my mum got me a bear saying special on it lol :w00t: it lucky I didn't leave her out and got her an angy bird from the game hahaha it was cute honest lol

Smokey and Holly are well there been hyper crazy tonight and jessIe fast asleep bless her she so cute when she asleep she makes these dreaming noises  bless her


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT  

SMOKEY GIVE HOLLY LOVE 
[youtube_browser]AnB0XzIUSxo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]FKCnHWas3HQ[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]0JImSuGmIg8[/youtube_browser]

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

HOPE YA ALL OKAY ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jonesey

Aww they look so cute together! 

Here's few pics of Biscuit last weekend. There's a short rock wall around the waterfront at the park we go to most often and she loves to walk on it.

The wind was howling and there was actually snow in this winter that wasn't (WHAT? Did you say SNOW in Canada???) and anyway I think she looks rather majestic! Plus the snow round her mouth is very cute. lol


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Aww they look so cute together!
> 
> Here's few pics of Biscuit last weekend. There's a short rock wall around the waterfront at the park we go to most often and she loves to walk on it.
> 
> The wind was howling and there was actually snow in this winter that wasn't (WHAT? Did you say SNOW in Canada???) and anyway I think she looks rather majestic! Plus the snow round her mouth is very cute. lol
> 
> Gotta love the steel factories in the background though hey?


Oh WOW! she is sooooooo! cute  she looks so much different than your avatar pic.

Hiya Miss Katie? 

Bummer am off to bed in a mo  so noooo long chats from me to night!


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> Oh WOW! she is sooooooo! cute  she looks so much different than your avatar pic.
> 
> Hiya Miss Katie?
> 
> Bummer am off to bed in a mo  so noooo long chats from me to night!


Nice to hear from you though! My avatar was from when I'd just joined, Biscuit is just a little puppy still in that pic. I should change it, but I still really love it.


----------



## Jonesey

Goodnight if you're away to bed! Hope to catch up with you sometime soon.


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Nice to hear from you though! My avatar was from when I'd just joined, Biscuit is just a little puppy still in that pic. I should change it, but I still really love it.


It is really lubly  soz am off to bed hun!  will chat soon night night hun. x

Night night Miss Katie sweet dreams to you both xx


----------



## katie200

Awwwww biscuit sO adorable . and hellooooo angie  urg I mist you both grrrr iPod slowwwwwww as any thng screeeam lOl


----------



## katie200

Hi evening all how's everyone Jonesey angie how are ya both I hope I'm gonna get back in time to catch ya both to night hehehe I have a sister to try and sort Out in a min grrrrrrrr why did the world invent loans blah but apart from that I had a really nice day a pet former friend sent me album to make up and put pics in it was sO lovely  and made me smile and then I spent the evening trying to start it and roped mum in to getting a lil artie with me it was likely also the Niceest evening I've had with mum in a while  

And asda shop came got some nice muffens  

Pets are all well and full of bOunce  and Jessie been squeaking all day all aday ear ache lol smokey killing mr turkey Hehehehehe and hollys like whyyy :001_tongue: 

Hope you are all well and having a nice evening too ((((((((( hugs))))))))))))


----------



## 1290423

Thought I'd best pop in and make sure you lot are tucked up in bed

nite all
xx


----------



## Angie2011

hellooooooo miss katie!!:d:d:d


----------



## Angie2011

DT said:


> Thought I'd best pop in and make sure you lot are tucked up in bed
> 
> nite all
> xx


Night night! DT  x


----------



## 1290423

Angie2011 said:


> Night night! DT  x


Nite angie 
Nice to see you xx


----------



## Angie2011

DT said:


> Nite angie
> Nice to see you xx


Thank you hun!  i do pop on now and again, i just havn't posted much! hope you and your pooches are all well hunx


----------



## katie200

Hi angie DT you all okay


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> Hi angie DT you all okay


Oh BUMMER hun! am just off to bed AGAIN  will catch you on msn, night night hun sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> hellooooooo miss katie!!:d:d:d


HELLOOOOOOOOO ANGIE HOW'S BEN OZ AND PUSS AND YOUR SELF HUN  I'm back now had dome thing to do but now relaxing with a cuppa and a chocolate muffin


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Oh BUMMER hun! am just off to bed AGAIN  will catch you on msn, night night hun sweet dreams xxxx


Night night him  Talk to ya sooon


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> Night night him  Talk to ya sooon


Erm, excuse me Miss Katie! i am not a him! hahahahaha  xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Erm, excuse me Miss Katie! i am not a him! hahahahaha  xxxx


Oooooop I pod ment tO say Hun grrrrr change my words agan it so annyoing  hahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Oooooop I pod ment tO say Hun grrrrr change my words agan it so annyoing  hahahaha


Don't know how you can type on an Ipod, but then again I don't know how my son does his face time crap with all his friends - video calls? What's the world coming to?

Hi Angie, I Katie, Hi DT! I am away to bed early as well - don't know how you guys stay up so late! But I've got lots to do in the morning. :cryin: Thought I'd be able to actually sleep in for once as my daughter's off school, but it's not to be.

Have a lovely sleep all of you - that's if you actually sleep of course.  Only 11:20pm here and I am exhausted. Blech.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Don't know how you can type on an Ipod, but then again I don't know how my son does his face time crap with all his friends - video calls? What's the world coming to?
> 
> Hi Angie, I Katie, Hi DT! I am away to bed early as well - don't know how you guys stay up so late! But I've got lots to do in the morning. :cryin: Thought I'd be able to actually sleep in for once as my daughter's off school, but it's not to be.
> 
> Have a lovely sleep all of you - that's if you actually sleep of course.  Only 11:20pm here and I am exhausted. Blech.


Hi Jonesey. It super annying to type on the iPod cos it edits the words and :nono: and I'm nomal like omg I made no sence  reck hey super fun where would we be without it lol hope you had a nice sleep Hun and ya days not too stressful


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey. It super annying to type on the iPod cos it edits the words and :nono: and I'm nomal like omg I made no sence  reck hey super fun where would we be without it lol hope you had a nice sleep Hun and ya days not too stressful


My iPad does that too.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> My iPad does that too.


Haha it's annying aunt it how are you danelle and your pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Haha it's annying aunt it how are you danelle and your pets


Yes it drives me mad. My iPad even tries changing words into naughty words. We are fine.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes it drives me mad. My iPad even tries changing words into naughty words. We are fine.


Hehehehe mines done that befor annyoing lol glad ya all well


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Hehehehe mines done that befor annyoing lol glad ya all well


Was put on yet more tablets yesterday.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Was put on yet more tablets yesterday.


Hope they help hun


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Hope they help hun


It's to stop a seven week long monthly that should never have happened. It's this implants fault. If it had stopped my monthly's like it's supposed too I would be fine.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> It's to stop a seven week long monthly that should never have happened. It's this implants fault. If it had stopped my monthly's like it's supposed too I would be fine.


ahhh hope it helps ya


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT HOPE YA ALLL WELLLLLL:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Jonesey

danielled said:


> It's to stop a seven week long monthly that should never have happened. It's this implants fault. If it had stopped my monthly's like it's supposed too I would be fine.


Oh jeebus that's awful.  I hope they're keeping an eye on your iron levels, you can get very low. Can you have the implant removed?


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT HOPE YA ALLL WELLLLLL:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


We're good, how are you???


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> We're good, how are you???


BOO!!!  hope your well hun? am just off to bed AGAIN! we will have to stop meeting like this! hahaha!


----------



## Jonesey

AAAHHHHH!!! You scared the shite out of me!!!    :scared:

I think I'll just pop into your dreams tonight and get you back!! 

Aww, hope you're keeping well yourself, we'll have to catch up sometime when it's light out.


----------



## Angie2011

HAHAHAHA!! anddddd i will get you back with this!!!










HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  x


----------



## Jonesey

Meh, girly man. If he popped into my dreams I'd just deck him. 

I'll just pop in and show you my real self, you won't sleep for a fecking week!


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> Meh, girly man. If he popped into my dreams I'd just deck him.
> 
> I'll just pop in and show you my real self, you won't sleep for a fecking week!


OMFG!! Sleep for a week!  i nearly peed my pants! :lol::lol::yikes: hahahaha! x


----------



## Angie2011

This is what dreams are made of!! pure man! hehe!










:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Right am REALLY off to bed now talk soon hun x


----------



## Guest

Jonesey said:


> Oh jeebus that's awful.  I hope they're keeping an eye on your iron levels, you can get very low. Can you have the implant removed?


No. The implant is my best friend. It's the only thing I can have that I stopping my endometriosis attacks. Looks like this new tablet a form of the pill I can have with epilepsy medication is working. Hospital ad out I can't have the pill full stop they lied there because I can have this one.


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooooooooo alll hows every one meeeeee missed you all last night hahahaha angie jonesey how are you both porps is rumble being a good kitty :001_smile:

i wasnt on night thread last night think non sleep cort up with me and i hit the deck lucky mum cort me :crazy: hahahahaha :biggrin5: im back nowwwww  hope you all well and happy 

[youtube_browser]5wdsr700L_U[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]NEUWxf9kjeU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening all.


evening danelle  how youuu


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening danelle  how youuu


I'm good. This pill seems to be working.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm good. This pill seems to be working.


awww thats great glad ya all well


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww thats great glad ya all well


Looks like the implant and pill make a good team.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Looks like the implant and pill make a good team.


well that good


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> well that good


How are your pets.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> How are your pets.


there lil monster hahahaha but all good smokey killing mr turkey holly in a im gonna run run run run run about mood :crazy: and jessie  but was all squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekin all day what you been upto


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> there lil monster hahahaha but all good smokey killing mr turkey holly in a im gonna run run run run run about mood :crazy: and jessie  but was all squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekin all day what you been upto


We had my niece for a few hours this afternoon.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> We had my niece for a few hours this afternoon.


awww thats fantasic


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww thats fantasic


I call her miss gurgle a lot.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I call her miss gurgle a lot.


awwww bless how old is she now


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww bless how old is she now


She was 5 months on 5 feb.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> She was 5 months on 5 feb.


awwww blesss :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww blesss :001_smile:


She can sit up if she holds onto something.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> She can sit up if she holds onto something.


awww thats great  she growing up bless her


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww thats great  she growing up bless her


Yes she is. Too fast.


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xxxxxxx


iPad stop being a kangaroo and behave thank you. Helloooo Angie.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Looks like the implant and pill make a good team.


That sounds REALLY good hun! they took there time in getting your sorted! soooo glad it is working for you  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  xxxxxxx


HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes she is. Too fast.


hahaha awww blesss


----------



## katie200

jessieeeeee say helloooo :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> jessieeeeee say helloooo :tongue_smilie:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! love it  soz hun, my net went off : i iz back for a little bit  xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! love it  soz hun, my net went off : i iz back for a little bit  xxxx


hahahahahahahaha jessie was sure someone was in there lol welcome back my net been :crazy: lately lol 

hehehe smokey


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahahaha jessie was sure someone was in there lol welcome back my net been :crazy: lately lol
> 
> hehehe smokey


Awwwwwwww! the >@@< puss himself! hehehehe! Jess looks soooo cute  x


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Awwwwwwww! the >@@< puss himself! hehehehe! Jess looks soooo cute  x


hahahaha he sooo do jessie is cute but she a total squeeeker  that all i here all day hehehehehehe this is a pic of puppy jessie she was super cute when she was lil



















hahahaha :001_smile:

what ben oz and puss upto


----------



## Angie2011

Awwwww bless her, she was well cute! BIG scrummy eyes 

Snobby puss is asleep behinde me, all sqwished up!  haha! i cant fit on the seat hehe! Oz is asleep on his bed! and Ben is asleep on my feet  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Awwwww bless her, she was well cute! BIG scrummy eyes
> 
> Snobby puss is asleep behinde me, all sqwished up!  haha! i cant fit on the seat hehe! Oz is asleep on his bed! and Ben is asleep on my feet  xx


hahahahaha awwwww blesss them they sound super super cute and happy smokey running after holly : knocking things over as they went hahahaha:crazy:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha awwwww blesss them they sound super super cute and happy smokey running after holly : knocking things over as they went hahahaha:crazy:


Hahahaha! FUN! FUN! FUN! little buggers! :001_rolleyes:  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! FUN! FUN! FUN! little buggers! :001_rolleyes:  xx


oooohh angie fun one word mind i say monster demon  hahahaha :biggrin5:

angie this is smokeys softer side :001_rolleyes:
[youtube_browser]AnB0XzIUSxo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Angie2011

Aww did he leave any fur on!  kidding soooo cute! 

Smokey the Angel!  hahahaha! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww did he leave any fur on!  kidding soooo cute!
> 
> Smokey the Angel!  hahahaha! xx


hahahahahahahaha    he has a loving side but most hes a monster :001_rolleyes: hahahaha he naughty too look 

[youtube_browser]5wdsr700L_U[/youtube_browser]

:crazy:


----------



## Angie2011

Hahahahahaha!! i watched that twice!  he was like "Mmm should i have the Purple" "Maybe the Blue" "Oh sod it i'll do without " hehehehe! i was waiting for it to go TWANG!!  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahahahaha!! i watched that twice!  he was like "Mmm should i have the Purple" "Maybe the Blue" "Oh sod it i'll do without " hehehehe! i was waiting for it to go TWANG!!  :lol::lol::lol:


hahahahahahaha i know he so funny and sooo helpful when ya tidying up:001_rolleyes: i though that it was gonna rwang him on the nose  but he too clever :biggrin5: hahahahahaha

and lets not forget talanted   :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[youtube_browser]UHoufJhQE-Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Angie2011

Mmm! cant say i remember that tune! did he have a number 1 hit with that! :001_smile::001_smile: haha! 

Well hun i'm off to bed! Mum has the Doc's 2moz  if you see that Jonesey around, tell her i said!  hahaha!  it's been GREAT seeing your vid's :thumbup::thumbup: 

Night night hun see you soon! sweet dreams xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Mmm! cant say i remember that tune! did he have a number 1 hit with that! :001_smile::001_smile: haha!
> 
> Well hun i'm off to bed! Mum has the Doc's 2moz  if you see that Jonesey around, tell her i said!  hahaha!  it's been GREAT seeing your vid's :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Night night hun see you soon! sweet dreams xxxxx


night night angie hope your mum doc go okay hun best of luck be thing of you been FANTASIC talking to you sleep well hun

ooooh smokey couldnt even get it on disc for the shock  hahahahahahaha :biggrin5: talk to you soon hun (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS YOU ALL DOING AND YA PETS 

[youtube_browser]-1sbjI_Ggqc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]EXcMY6VgDls[/youtube_browser]

  My mum used to sing this to me when i was in a mood used to so bugg me : hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :crazy:

[youtube_browser]xwwZrcP_DMM[/youtube_browser]

what you all up to


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  how iz you all xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLEBUTTIES!!!  how iz you all xx


HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: WHAT YOUUU UP TO SMOKEY JUST MADE ME JUMP HE WENT HMMMMMM ILL KNOCK OVER A BOTTLE AND IT WENT BANG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGIE :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :biggrin5: WHAT YOUUU UP TO SMOKEY JUST MADE ME JUMP HE WENT HMMMMMM ILL KNOCK OVER A BOTTLE AND IT WENT BANG!!!!!!!!!!


GO! GO! Smokey! hahahaha! little sod hehehe! i'm ok hun! not talked to you in ageseseses!!!  hahaha! xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> GO! GO! Smokey! hahahaha! little sod hehehe! i'm ok hun! not talked to you in ageseseses!!!  hahaha! xx


hahahahaha dont you incouge him :glare: hahahaha he a lil monster  oooooh i know it beeen sooooooooooooooooooooo loooooooong :glare: i misssssssssssed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu i glad ya okay


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha dont you incouge him :glare: hahahaha he a lil monster  oooooh i know it beeen sooooooooooooooooooooo loooooooong :glare: i misssssssssssed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu i glad ya okay


Hahahahahaha! you leave little angelic Smokey alone! missus! hahaha! you know he never does anything wrong!  AND i've mised you tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! "breath" and ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! hahahaha!  xxxx

Right am off to bed hun! got the Doc's with Mum AGAIN 2moz! only bloods this time! yuck! this is where Angie hits the floor! hahahaha! red, blood Angie pass out!! :crazy::crazy::crazy: hahahaha! sweet dreams hun talk soon!


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahahahaha! you leave little angelic Smokey alone! missus! hahaha! you know he never does anything wrong!  AND i've mised you tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! "breath" and ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! hahahaha!  xxxx
> 
> Right am off to bed hun! got the Doc's with Mum AGAIN 2moz! only bloods this time! yuck! this is where Angie hits the floor! hahahaha! red, blood Angie pass out!! :crazy::crazy::crazy: hahahaha! sweet dreams hun talk soon!


and i missed ya loadssssssss  and loadsssssssss :001_smile: night night angie FANTASIC chatting with you and smokey a monster if he keeps it up he come to stay with yoiuuuuu we will see how angelic youuuu think he is then :biggrin5:

good luck at the docs dont look angie think of it as spider juse like in the sweets totally fake and tases yucky  hahahahahahaha take care you sweet dreams talk to ya soon


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooo allll angie jonesey hows everyone and there pets today


----------



## Jonesey

Here I am! Just been catching up on everything I'd missed!  Your twisty man beats my girly nightmare Angie!!!! And thank you for the vids Katie, your crazy kitties and Jessie are so adorable!  I can't get enough of them! 

Thanks for the update too Danielle, I didn't realize the hell you've been going through. I'm glad the new pill is working.

We went to a karate seminar Sunday morning - it was the 'father' of Canadian karate teaching it so it was a really big thing. Unfortunately it was late Saturday night before I knew we could go and I got very little sleep. And in a neighbouring city of Toronto so I printed out the driving instructions from Google - and got totally lost. We took the cutoff from the highway at 10am - totally early - and by 10:35am I had no idea where we were and it started at 11am (and we had to change into our gis as well). My daughter says 'Calm down Moooom' and I screamed back 'Don't you tell ME to fecking Calm Down!!' (freaked and scared - it was a BIG city were were in and I'm so used to our little city where I know where everything is). Anyways I finally pulled into a gas station and asked THREE people for directions - the gas station people just told me where the maps were and I don't fecking know how to read maps. Then I picked out this big burly man (not your twisty man Angie!) as he just looked like he would know and while he was explaining in very confusing to me detail another young man (and a very cute young man to boot) said it was in his neighbourhood and I could just follow him and he'd take us there. I DID say to my daughter - what if he's taking us to a crack house to be robbed?! - but he just took us to the dojo we were looking for and we made it just in time to get changed and on the floor. And I found out that we'd gone right past it!! But still nice to know there are still good people around!   . So I've been doing little good deeds myself the past couple of days to pay it forward.  Also realized that I can NEVER live in a great big city like that - I think I'd go nuts.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Here I am! Just been catching up on everything I'd missed!  Your twisty man beats my girly nightmare Angie!!!! And thank you for the vids Katie, your crazy kitties and Jessie are so adorable!  I can't get enough of them!
> 
> Thanks for the update too Danielle, I didn't realize the hell you've been going through. I'm glad the new pill is working.
> 
> We went to a karate seminar Sunday morning - it was the 'father' of Canadian karate teaching it so it was a really big thing. Unfortunately it was late Saturday night before I knew we could go and I got very little sleep. And in a neighbouring city of Toronto so I printed out the driving instructions from Google - and got totally lost. We took the cutoff from the highway at 10am - totally early - and by 10:35am I had no idea where we were and it started at 11am (and we had to change into our gis as well). My daughter says 'Calm down Moooom' and I screamed back 'Don't you tell ME to fecking Calm Down!!' (freaked and scared - it was a BIG city were were in and I'm so used to our little city where I know where everything is). Anyways I finally pulled into a gas station and asked THREE people for directions - the gas station people just told me where the maps were and I don't fecking know how to read maps. Then I picked out this big burly man (not your twisty man Angie!) as he just looked like he would know and while he was explaining in very confusing to me detail another young man (and a very cute young man to boot) said it was in his neighbourhood and I could just follow him and he'd take us there. I DID say to my daughter - what if he's taking us to a crack house to be robbed?! - but he just took us to the dojo we were looking for and we made it just in time to get changed and on the floor. And I found out that we'd gone right past it!! But still nice to know there are still good people around!   . So I've been doing little good deeds myself the past couple of days to pay it forward.  Also realized that I can NEVER live in a great big city like that - I think I'd go nuts.


jonesey that sound like quite a jonery you took :w00t: glad ya found ya way and did end up at a crack house hahahahaha sorry i could help but laugh :blush: im the same though never trust people glad he was a gentilmon and got ya to where ya needed to go and ya made it in time  iwould hatev to be lost in a big city where i didnt know where to go.

hows biscuit doing hun 

awwww thanks im glad ya like my pet vids will follow them more so i can add more of there madness here :w00t: smokey is so like on noooooooooo she has the cam out agan :001_tt1: hahahaha hope ya all well and having a nice day


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie and anyone else!!  

Biscuit it good. I was up early this morning and got her all brushed out (her furs are long enough that they are starting to matt again and I'm trying to keep on top of it) - then we took her for a big walk and she ran into a nest of burrs. GRRRR! Burrs under her chin, on her bum, tummy and up the inside of one leg. She was not happy with me picking them all out. I'm glad spring will be here soon as I think we'll get her trimmed down a wee bit, but not shaved. She is so cute with all her fur.

This winter has been so mild that everyone is getting sick around here. People are even getting their allergies early as all the pollen wasn't killed off. We've had our fair share already and don't want anymore! I just got a notice from my son's school that Fifth's Disease is back, I caught it last year and it was hell for a month, but at least I know I'm immune now! 

And I'd love some more Jessie/Smokey/Holly madness - ANYTIME!


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Awww bless biscuit I bet she wasn't a happy dog getting burrs in her fur bless her but I bet she enjoyed her walk  ooooh fifth desease sounds terrable but that wasn't nice to have hehe 

Aeww I will get some mOre smokey Holly Jessie madness on here soon there a crazy bounch for sure Jessie and her squeaking drives ya completely mad hehehehe and she refused to go to bed till she had her treats out her kong to night silly Jessie smokey and Holly are good monster as ever Holly turn to knock stuff over to night she ran into the Hoover today hahahaha


----------



## katie200

Night all I'm off to feed Holly cos she's praying me hehehe talk to ya all soon


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOOOOO ALLLL HOWS ARE YA AND YA PETS ALLL A DOING 

[youtube_browser]Dy-u1DtyRX8[/youtube_browser]

holly snowwwww day 
[youtube_browser]Ok2JJKljTH4[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]RmRhCBeVnmc[/youtube_browser]

more jessie snow vid hahahahaha:w00t:
[youtube_browser]1VT8EOrjb-Q&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube_browser]

hope ya all well


----------



## Jonesey

Awww, Holly is so dainty in the snow!  And Jessie prancing about.  Love the vids Katie!

It's day two of burrs here, Biscuit escaped the yard again, she's found another hole, I don't know where. But she showed up crying at the front door and covered. These were the tiny burrs (yesterdays were the big kind) so my OH had to cut some of them out. With the help of my daughter and the bigger help of bits of ham and cheese. Now she has cheese gas. Peee-ewww.   

We're supposed to get 10-15cm of snow tonight and early tomorrow morning (10:18pm here now) and my daughter is hoping for a snow day or at least for them to cancel the school buses so she can stay home. She doesn't take the bus, but there are few students and nothing taught if they're cancelled. I hope they're not - HA!! We haven't had one snow day this school year and 10-15cm is really not a lot of snow.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Awww, Holly is so dainty in the snow!  And Jessie prancing about.  Love the vids Katie!
> 
> It's day two of burrs here, Biscuit escaped the yard again, she's found another hole, I don't know where. But she showed up crying at the front door and covered. These were the tiny burrs (yesterdays were the big kind) so my OH had to cut some of them out. With the help of my daughter and the bigger help of bits of ham and cheese. Now she has cheese gas. Peee-ewww.
> 
> We're supposed to get 10-15cm of snow tonight and early tomorrow morning (10:18pm here now) and my daughter is hoping for a snow day or at least for them to cancel the school buses so she can stay home. She doesn't take the bus, but there are few students and nothing taught if they're cancelled. I hope they're not - HA!! We haven't had one snow day this school year and 10-15cm is really not a lot of snow.


hi jonesey 
hahahahaha yeah holly first time ever on snow she seen it but but not walked on it befor that hahahaha jessie loved it sooo much lol

ooooooh you gonna get snow yayayayA:w00t: snow days are just great so much fun bless your daughter i was so like that at school like please let it snow a day off and snow what more could ya ask for lol awwwbless biscut and then burr i bet she hate them hahahaha

smokey and holly are all good chaseing one another and jessie fast asleep ive been up datein me blog was in a blogging mood lol and now back tro pf wow i think im totally attached to my pooter :blush: i also styarted mums mother day gift today i hope it turns out okay knowing me it wont but shell love it all the same im a tryer  hahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, that's sweet Katie, I'm sure it will turn out beautifully. 

I know I'm a meanie - I remember snow days when I was a kid - but the world's not the same now - you have to supervise the younger ones all the time. And I do HAVE to go to work tomorrow, snow or no snow, there's a lot to be done. Plus if our daughter's off our son knows it because she starts an hour earlier and then wants to stay home too. But my OH will be here, would probably be good for him to mess around with the kids all day! 

Smokey and Holly sound like they're having a good time! And I hope Jessie is having sweet doggy dreams.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, that's sweet Katie, I'm sure it will turn out beautifully.
> 
> I know I'm a meanie - I remember snow days when I was a kid - but the world's not the same now - you have to supervise the younger ones all the time. And I do HAVE to go to work tomorrow, snow or no snow, there's a lot to be done. Plus if our daughter's off our son knows it because she starts an hour earlier and then wants to stay home too. But my OH will be here, would probably be good for him to mess around with the kids all day!
> 
> Smokey and Holly sound like they're having a good time! And I hope Jessie is having sweet doggy dreams.


hahahaha buuutttt snowww sooo fun :w00t: i cant help but love it it only round once a year ya need at least one snow day but it is true snow also makes things harder some times  hahahaha

hahaha oooh yeah them too never stop having fun :001_tongue: all the time lol and i bet jessie dreamin of morning when she can get her squeeking toys out agan lol


----------



## Jonesey

I love how Jessie plays with her toys - with Biscuit she always wants us to play with them with her! Unless she's got something she's not supposed to have.  She's a sweetheart though, I wouldn't change her funny ways.

I can count the number of times my kids have been tobogganing this year and that's very strange. Usually by this time they're tired of the snow and cold, but this has been a freaky mild winter. People are already suffering from pollen allergies and it seems like everyone's got some sort of ailment. I think we've shoveled the driveway once!

I hope Smokey and Holly don't keep you up all night! I'm just off to get Biscuit out for a piddle and a walk around and then off to bed. Good night and I hope you get some sleep!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I love how Jessie plays with her toys - with Biscuit she always wants us to play with them with her! Unless she's got something she's not supposed to have.  She's a sweetheart though, I wouldn't change her funny ways.
> 
> I can count the number of times my kids have been tobogganing this year and that's very strange. Usually by this time they're tired of the snow and cold, but this has been a freaky mild winter. People are already suffering from pollen allergies and it seems like everyone's got some sort of ailment. I think we've shoveled the driveway once!
> 
> I hope Smokey and Holly don't keep you up all night! I'm just off to get Biscuit out for a piddle and a walk around and then off to bed. Good night and I hope you get some sleep!


hahahaha yeah jessie di love her toys even though she love thowing em at the tv  hahahahaha bless her

yeah this year has totaly been strange wether the winter has really been that wintery i hope were not in for a hot summer im more a winter girl  hahahahaha they will there mad kitty well i should feed holly in a min shell be meow at me lol then im gonna make my self a nice cuppa :w00t: have a lovely walk and a good nights sleep talk to you soon


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone tonight doing and ya pets


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> evening alll hows everyone tonight doing and ya pets


hey katie  I'm back :ihih:
im doin good, pets are all good too. Had frankie tango and rumble all chasing after rumbles dangler toy earlier it was great fun  Dont think rumble was impressed when those 2 joined in though.

How've you and your pets been?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie  I'm back :ihih:
> im doin good, pets are all good too. Had frankie tango and rumble all chasing after rumbles dangler toy earlier it was great fun  Dont think rumble was impressed when those 2 joined in though.
> 
> How've you and your pets been?


Yayayayayaya porps your back  good to know all kitty keeping ya busy haha bless them  I'm alright smOkey Holly and Jessie are amazingly annyoing Jessie been at the squeaky ball agan holly happily knocking thing over in my room and smokey chasing a lid Holly knocked down for him hehehe what have you been upto and have been doing more of ya music


----------



## coral.

*Night everyone *


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Yayayayayaya porps your back  good to know all kitty keeping ya busy haha bless them  I'm alright smOkey Holly and Jessie are amazingly annyoing Jessie been at the squeaky ball agan holly happily knocking thing over in my room and smokey chasing a lid Holly knocked down for him hehehe what have you been upto and have been doing more of ya music


lol  i was lucky when i had dogs... squeeky toys got destroyed in about 3 seconds flat. Then, once they had managed to stop the damned thing squeeking they would very carefull rip it up into as many pieces as they could manage and leave them all over the carpet...
yeah i've been doing a bit of music... It's been a good week, go find my thread- i'm playing to actual people tomorrow night in a club in town 

this is my latest, it doesnt do much but i kinda like it and i'm gonna play it tomorrow... Mini Din by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> *Night everyone *


night coral 



porps said:


> lol  i was lucky when i had dogs... squeeky toys got destroyed in about 3 seconds flat. Then, once they had managed to stop the damned thing squeeking they would very carefull rip it up into as many pieces as they could manage and leave them all over the carpet...
> yeah i've been doing a bit of music... It's been a good week, go find my thread- i'm playing to actual people tomorrow night in a club in town
> 
> this is my latest, it doesnt do much but i kinda like it and i'm gonna play it tomorrow... Mini Din by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


hi porps
hahahaha jessie nomal rips stuff up but she has a few toys that she hasnt and they go squeek or mooo :001_unsure: it gets annyoing hahahaha awww bless your kittys are so cute

ooh porps that fantasic  im sure it will go great you will have to tell us how it go when you done it well done you  and coool music i like it :001_tt2: your talanted and i will go in surch of your thread


----------



## katie200

i hope ya all have good day/night ill catch up with ya all tomorrow at some point as my sister cant sleep and i said movie so she was like PUT THE POOTER DOWN :001_unsure: hahahaha i guess i should give her a few hour of my time :001_unsure:

jonesey if ya stop by night thread HELLOOOOOO TO YOU AND BISCUIT :001_tt2:


----------



## katie200

good evening all how's everyone doing hope ya all well hi angie and jonesey and porps good luck on your music gig tonight you rock em out wana here all about it when ya done it hope you have fun and it go well


----------



## katie200

evening all hows everyone to night and there pets


----------



## katie200

Evening all how everyone tonight I have a head ache but apart from that all good I've made a choise I'm gonna start that writing corse in the summer so now I have sOmething to look forword to so feeling positive tonight in my self smokey Holly and Jessie are well being there insane selfs  hope your all well and having a nice monday evening did any of you watch the dog expossed thing on BBC 4 deffo an eye opening Progam verry sad lol I'm just waiting for my sister to bring me ice cream home from asda I'm addicted to the cream egg one it only come about around Easter lol hehehehe


----------



## Jonesey

Hello There! 

I'm still listening to your song Porps!  I'm not a big fan of techno music, but you know there's something very catchy and upbeat about this tune - I like it! There's a happiness to your music and I really like how it builds up.

Hey Katie! I hope you've enjoyed your ice cream!  I'm sure I've read somewhere that it's a good remedy for headaches. :biggrin:

My Mum left for Florida yesterday and my Da's phoned me three times today/tonight and we had him over for supper last night too.  It's not good for him at his age to be on his own for long, but between my brothers, sister and I we should be able to keep him busy.

I'm trying to get the kids down to stay with my Mum for their March break, but it's hard going - and FRUSTRATING getting the right flight. I don't want them to have stopovers and some airlines won't take unaccompanied minors anymore and it's so hard to get ANYONE to talk to you. I need to get this done by tomorrow so I can get my son a passport!!!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello There!
> 
> I'm still listening to your song Porps!  I'm not a big fan of techno music, but you know there's something very catchy and upbeat about this tune - I like it! There's a happiness to your music and I really like how it builds up.
> 
> Hey Katie! I hope you've enjoyed your ice cream!  I'm sure I've read somewhere that it's a good remedy for headaches. :biggrin:
> 
> My Mum left for Florida yesterday and my Da's phoned me three times today/tonight and we had him over for supper last night too.  It's not good for him at his age to be on his own for long, but between my brothers, sister and I we should be able to keep him busy.
> 
> I'm trying to get the kids down to stay with my Mum for their March break, but it's hard going - and FRUSTRATING getting the right flight. I don't want them to have stopovers and some airlines won't take unaccompanied minors anymore and it's so hard to get ANYONE to talk to you. I need to get this done by tomorrow so I can get my son a passport!!!


helloooooo jonesey :biggrin:

hahahahaha yup for sure enjoyed the ice cream but it did nothing for my headache :001_rolleyes: hahaha awww that sound like you busy busy busy its annying when noone will talk to you

but i bet your kids will really enjoy going once ya got it sorted :biggrin5: how is buscuit doing


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, sorry you've got your headache still Katie, do you have any pills for it? I can take a mild headache, but if it's severe or a migraine I fall apart, have to drug myself till I fall asleep. I hope it goes away soon.

Biscuit has been getting into mischief tonight and passing very stinky airs. Blech. My OH was waving a newspaper and I yelled at him to KEEP IT AWAY FROM ME!!! I don't know what to do, I know it's from what we're feeding her now. 

She chewed up this rubber wrist band of my son's tonight, we didn't know she had it (she was hiding behind the couch very quiet - which was why I looked!) till it was too late and he was really upset. Said I'd get him another, but that didn't help so I said I'll just give him the money he paid for it and he can buy one himself - and that made it better. Then she got some other stuff she knows she shouldn't get... She's been played with and petted lots tonight so I think she needs a little walk, maybe her gas is bothering her or something. I'd rather she gets rid of it outside anyways! 

Hope your pets are being good Katie!  How's Mr. Turkey tonight?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, sorry you've got your headache still Katie, do you have any pills for it? I can take a mild headache, but if it's severe or a migraine I fall apart, have to drug myself till I fall asleep. I hope it goes away soon.
> 
> Biscuit has been getting into mischief tonight and passing very stinky airs. Blech. My OH was waving a newspaper and I yelled at him to KEEP IT AWAY FROM ME!!! I don't know what to do, I know it's from what we're feeding her now.
> 
> She chewed up this rubber wrist band of my son's tonight, we didn't know she had it (she was hiding behind the couch very quiet - which was why I looked!) till it was too late and he was really upset. Said I'd get him another, but that didn't help so I said I'll just give him the money he paid for it and he can buy one himself - and that made it better. Then she got some other stuff she knows she shouldn't get... She's been played with and petted lots tonight so I think she needs a little walk, maybe her gas is bothering her or something. I'd rather she gets rid of it outside anyways!
> 
> Hope your pets are being good Katie!  How's Mr. Turkey tonight?


hahaha yeah i took some pain killer they just haven touched it it will go laying in a darken room nomaly helps  hahahaha biscuit she sound like she been having fun tonight hehehehehe a walk might help her she likes her walk dont she 

my pets are fine there nomal monster self smokey got his claws into mr turkey :skep: like noone moving him now hahahahaha bless him

i was reading a book the other day it was really good i spent a hole saturday reading it to the end it was called the untamable rogue hahahaha


----------



## porps

hiya 

thanks for the kind words Jonesey, i'm glad you liked the tune  And eeew dog farts are the worst! Thats the only thing i dont miss about my boxer.

Katie, well done for making that decision, it's a brave move for a dyslexic person but i think you'll get a lot out of it. Hope you'll llet us have a little read sometime.

My kitties are all doing well. Tango is in perma-moult mode atm. I swear if he keeps losing fur at this rate there will be nothing left of him by friday. Rumbles had a good play with his dangler toy tonight. It's amazing how high he can jump and he's lightning fast.. i'll try to video it one day cos i've never seen anything like it... he has no regard for his own safety, he just keeps his eyes on the prize. Who cares about landing on their feet anyway? its more important to catch that damn dangler!

3 of them are asleep on my bed atm so i'm just gonna leave you with a pic then go fight for a space..









Seems like they're actually becoming quite close even though they spend the majority of the time trying to tear each other to pieces. This is one of the rare quiet moments 

Gotta try to sleep, gnite


----------



## katie200

hi alll evening hows every one doing hope your all having a great night and all pets are having fun :crazy: :crazy::tongue_smilie:

hi porps there soooooooooooo cute kitty  adorable :smile: thanks i will let ya all know how im getting on once im into it i hope it gos well it a big step for me but if ya dont try ya never know right :smile: bless rumble he like smokey only afer with he want bless him

ive had a nice carm day got scared by the banging of the postman forgot my own name and enitrls when asked as i had to sign for something  though it was lovely a friend had sent me a birthday pressie  yesturday i got called dear :blink: anyway that was super fun hahahaha and then had lots of lucozade so me bounceing off the walls :001_smile: smokey and holly are great smokey out side refuseing to come in and hollys playing race about like noone care : jessie fast asleep

although there was some sad new for our angie her benjie the cute thing is in heart failure and as she defo a loved member of night thread we all be think of her and benjie (((hugs)))))

[youtube_browser]Dy-u1DtyRX8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]a-Lp2uC_1lg[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Cytj0nrLaCs&feature=related[/youtube_browser]










i hope you are all well and having a lovely evening


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOPE YA ALL OKAY AND WELL HAVING A LOVELY WEDNESDAY  

HERE A PIC OF MR SMOKEY BEING TROUBLE AGAN :blink: : HAHAHAHA



















hope evey ones okay and there pets :tongue_smilie:


----------



## welshjet

Lovely pics of mr smokey, they dont half get into mischeif, lilly at the moment is harassing a spider (i think - its soo small i cant even see it)

I havent been awake at this time for ages, but i got the lurgey and thought would just mooch around


----------



## katie200

welshjet said:


> Lovely pics of mr smokey, they dont half get into mischeif, lilly at the moment is harassing a spider (i think - its soo small i cant even see it)
> 
> I havent been awake at this time for ages, but i got the lurgey and thought would just mooch around


Awww thanks hes deffo a lil monster at times like last night he wouldn't come in till 5 am hehehe

Ooooh spider catching sound like your kitty's having fun lOl smOkey and Holly like doing that to hehe

How's your day been


----------



## welshjet

Its been a quiet day for me in work, but changed my hours today and booked an extra day off for tomorrow to try and get over this bug thing, other than that just a boring day! Have told OH he needs a payrise so i dont have to work no more!

Just looking at your bed frame in the pic, its very similar to ours, the bauble things on top on ours are black

How come your awake x


----------



## katie200

welshjet said:


> Its been a quiet day for me in work, but changed my hours today and booked an extra day off for tomorrow to try and get over this bug thing, other than that just a boring day! Have told OH he needs a payrise so i dont have to work no more!
> 
> Just looking at your bed frame in the pic, its very similar to ours, the bauble things on top on ours are black
> 
> How come your awake x


Hahaha coool yeah my bed frames black too gos nicely with my pink room :lol: hope your on the mend soon horrable to feel unwell, it's been a quiet day for me too I been tiding up and hearing Jessie my labradore squeak her ball all day long how fun lol I'm always up never can sleep so I just hang around pf with the tv on and Holly and smokey raceing about like a insane pair lol how's your pets


----------



## Jonesey

Hellooooo there!!!

It's been a very busy couple of days, I've missed you night owls!

Porps I would LOVE to see a vid of your gymnastic kitty! 

Katie I love all and any of your pics and videos!

And I hope you're feeling much better now Welshjet. We've had a very mild winter here in S. Ontario, mildest winter ever really and everyone is getting sick. I've got my fingers crossed as so far I've been okay.

I had my father over for supper tonight again, he is feeling lonely with my mother gone to Florida and for veggies I found a really good looking recipe for roasted brussel sprouts. I've never served up brussel sprouts before. So my OH said he hates them and I admitted to hating them as well (as a child!), but this is a very different way of cooking them, it brings out the nuttiness in the flavour and I've only ever had them boiled. Sadly I discovered that I still hate them, but I couldn't let my OH get the better of me by admitting it (after he wouldn't even touch them!) so I ate a whole bunch of those nasty little suckers and put a smile on my face to boot.  At least our kids were only indifferent, they said they tasted a little like roasted broccolis, just not as good.


----------



## katie200

Helllloooooo Jonesey 
It sound like ya had a busy weak  the weather has deffo been strange this year it yeah hope ya don't get sick feeling unwells no fun hehe Awww I bet it was nice to spend so time with ya dad even if he's missing ya mum  hahaha you go Jonesey nO one getting I've you that's so funny made me laugh 

Hehehe smokeys been a lil monster and holly now chasing him around my room banging into stuff lol i cany beleve it Thurday all reddy this weak has flyed by hehehe

How's biscuit doing


----------



## Jonesey

So it's been strange for you as well?

Biscuit is at my feet making grunting noises so I think I'm going to have to take her out for a little bit. I'm not feeling like going very far, in fact I think all the brussel sprouts are fermenting in my digestive system and that's all I have to say about that. I don't think I'll be making them again any time soon. 

Thursday's not here yet for us!  Glad your kitties are keeping themselves busy (even if they're tearing the house apart in the process!) .


----------



## Jonesey

Okay we're off! G'night, hope to catch up with you tomorrow!


----------



## katie200

Hahaha have a lovely walk Jonesey and take care talk to ya tomOrriw its deffo Thurday here it 05:01 and the birds are singing hehehe I think I'm gonna go make my self some tost and jam  and feed Holly as she got that you feed me nowww look lol take care all


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooooo alll hows everyone this evening  hope you and alllll your pets are well and your alll had a nice day :001_smile: :001_smile:


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie!  Hope you and your pets are having a good night.

We went for our walk this morning and I took some birdseed with me. I had a treefull of chickadees eating out of my hand and Biscuit was getting impatient so I threw down the seed in little bunches ( so they couldn't get to fighting over it), then about twenty minutes later they were all back - they'd bloodywell followed me!!!  Said to my OH 'Jeez what if they come home with us??' Poor little hungry things. This super mild winter has screwed up the ecosystem.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!  Hope you and your pets are having a good night.
> 
> We went for our walk this morning and I took some birdseed with me. I had a treefull of chickadees eating out of my hand and Biscuit was getting impatient so I threw down the seed in little bunches ( so they couldn't get to fighting over it), then about twenty minutes later they were all back - they'd bloodywell followed me!!!  Said to my OH 'Jeez what if they come home with us??' Poor little hungry things. This super mild winter has screwed up the ecosystem.


Hi Jonesey
Hahahahahaha that funny you nearly had more pets friend lol you make me smile were all good it smokey holly are there nomal mad selfs I had a defolit with msn and talked to my self :blink: and oooh that was so boring hehehehe and it's my last day pf being 22 today then Saturday I turn 23 :cryin: I gotta say thigh thinking back over this year even though it's had it trying times Ot likely been the best year I've had in a long time kinda don't Wana turn 23 just yet  how's you and biscuit


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT IM GOOD SMOKEY HOLLY GONE MAD AND KNOCKING THINGS OVER IN MY ROOM :nono: AND JESSIE ASLEEP HAHAHAHA AND LOOK WHAT MY MUM GOT ME :001_smile: :001_smile: .........................................................................

ANYONE FOR CAKE :glare: :001_smile: 









HOPE YOUR ALL HAVING A NICE EVENING AND YA PETS TOO:smile:


----------



## MCWillow

Awww what a gorgeous cake!!

Happy birthday hon, sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## katie200

MCWillow said:


> Awww what a gorgeous cake!!
> 
> Happy birthday hon, sweet dreams xxxx


awww thankyou :001_smile: it is a fantasic cake it got my 3 cutie on it :001_smile: night night hun have a lovely tomorrow :smile:


----------



## Angie2011

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!! 

Hope you had a GREAT day hun! thats a FAB cake hun 

Ooh errrrrr! save me some cake!!  xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!!
> 
> Hope you had a GREAT day hun! thats a FAB cake hun
> 
> Ooh errrrrr! save me some cake!!  xxxx


hahaahaha THANKYOU angie it do look a fab cake im really proud of my mum it the first one shes ordered by her self :001_smile: and holly likes you cat the one on night thread she said it was like looking in a morror bless her hehehehehehe:lol: :lol: :lol: what you been up to :smile:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahaahaha THANKYOU angie it do look a fab cake im really proud of my mum it the first one shes ordered by her self :001_smile: and holly likes you cat the one on night thread she said it was like looking in a morror bless her hehehehehehe:lol: :lol: :lol: what you been up to :smile:


Aww bless! well done to your Mum hun! haha! that cats a bit scary  haha! not to long in from late night shopping!  what have you got plannned for today hun??? xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Aww bless! well done to your Mum hun! haha! that cats a bit scary  haha! not to long in from late night shopping!  what have you got plannned for today hun??? xx


hahahahaha aint all cats a bit scary  hehehehe wow late night shoping :blink: i have a hole day of family saying my age:glare: i have time with mum in the morning dad comeing afternoon with his mum  and my sister will be in the same room as each other scary :glare: i bet ill get some pressie if birthday bunny thinks i been a angel all year :001_smile: so my sister told me befor telling me to not come down stair till the morning so im asleep honest :blink:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha aint all cats a bit scary  hehehehe wow late night shoping :blink: i have a hole day of family saying my age:glare: i have time with mum in the morning dad comeing afternoon with his mum  and my sister will be in the same room as each other scary :glare: i bet ill get some pressie if birthday bunny thinks i been a angel all year :001_smile: so my sister told me befor telling me to not come down stair till the morning so im asleep honest :blink:


Awwww! hope you have a FANTASTIC day hun! dont forget to come down in the morning like this >>>:biggrin::biggrin:

Ooh Sisters in the same room! :yikes::yikes: hahahaha! just get your birthday pan out! at the ready    xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Awwww! hope you have a FANTASTIC day hun! dont forget to come down in the morning like this >>>:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Ooh Sisters in the same room! :yikes::yikes: hahahaha! just get your birthday pan out! at the ready    xxxxx


hahahahahaha deffo come down like :blink: :001_smile: :glare: :crazy: with mr pan behind my back at the reddy :glare: :glare:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha deffo come down like :blink: :001_smile: :glare: :crazy: with mr pan behind my back at the reddy :glare: :glare:


Hahaha! too funny 

Right am off to bed hun! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! you deserve it hun!! sweet dreams to you xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! too funny
> 
> Right am off to bed hun! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! you deserve it hun!! sweet dreams to you xxxx


hahaha thankyou hun im sure i will thanks for the thread night night hun you take care talk to you really soon :001_smile:


----------



## katie200

:biggrin:evening alll hope everyone well


----------



## coral.

Hey yeah thankyou just very sleepy lol didnt realise how late it is, so im of to sleep 
i hope your okay!

Sweet dreams, night! x


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey yeah thankyou just very sleepy lol didnt realise how late it is, so im of to sleep
> i hope your okay!
> 
> Sweet dreams, night! x


night night hun hope you have good tomorrow take care


----------



## Jonesey

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!!!

I'm so sorry I missed it!  How was your day, did you get lots of pressies? (and did you like them?) 

I hope it was a really lovely day. I hope the cake tasted as beautiful as it looked too!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry I missed it!  How was your day, did you get lots of pressies? (and did you like them?)
> 
> I hope it was a really lovely day. I hope the cake tasted as beautiful as it looked too!


hi jonesey thankyou it was a lovely day the cake tasted yummmy i ate smokey :thumbup1: and i got lots of lovely thing my mum and sister got me a 3ds and games a friend got me argy bird dock specker for my ipod so cool and a teddy and scatey art smokey holly and jessie got me a pink bath bag with stuff in and my dad gave me money with i got clothes with and his mum got me a teddy and he got me a ds game too hahahahaha it was lovely though but by the end i was knicked and see stars from the camares they where all pointing at me hahahaahaha:001_huh:

hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Aww that's lovely Katie! Glad you had a good day even if you were exhausted by the end of it!  

I've got to get Biscuit out and then be off to bed - I'm so tired these days. It's been non stop all weekend with cleaning and clearing and family and kids' homework (just my son --my daughter is awesome about schoolwork)- you're supposed to get to rest or have a sleep in at least once on weekends and I've been up at 6am both yesterday and today! This morning because I kept hearing this beeping sound, I jumped up and ran thinking it was my MIL's alarm (she wears one around her neck in case she has a fall and can't get to a phone or call for help). Turned out it was our new dryer calling for us to empty the lint filter - even thought it wasn't running. Grrrr. So I had a cup of tea and Biscuit was very happy to get an early morning walk before her regularly scheduled morning walk. 

So if I'm not back I hope you have a lovely day!  And happy birthday again.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww that's lovely Katie! Glad you had a good day even if you were exhausted by the end of it!
> 
> I've got to get Biscuit out and then be off to bed - I'm so tired these days. It's been non stop all weekend with cleaning and clearing and family and kids' homework (just my son --my daughter is awesome about schoolwork)- you're supposed to get to rest or have a sleep in at least once on weekends and I've been up at 6am both yesterday and today! This morning because I kept hearing this beeping sound, I jumped up and ran thinking it was my MIL's alarm (she wears one around her neck in case she has a fall and can't get to a phone or call for help). Turned out it was our new dryer calling for us to empty the lint filter - even thought it wasn't running. Grrrr. So I had a cup of tea and Biscuit was very happy to get an early morning walk before her regularly scheduled morning walk.
> 
> So if I'm not back I hope you have a lovely day!  And happy birthday again.


hi jonesey
thankyou it was amazing :thumbup1: :thumbup1: and thanks for the happt birthday   

you have a lovely walk hahahaha oooh the dryer was calling :skep: our washing masheen call too the first time we had it it made me think maybe the eletrrick was about to go out so funny i bet biscuit loved her walk 

night night hun take care have a lovely walk and a fantasic tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT and ya pets 

some pics of holly andsmokey :biggrin:



























lil vid of smokey 
[youtube_browser]mP5Kyv87ZsY[/youtube_browser]

hope your all well :biggrin:


----------



## Angie2011

Awww bless Holly looks soooo cute! and i love the >@@< eyes too haha! the Vid was cool too  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Awww bless Holly looks soooo cute! and i love the >@@< eyes too haha! the Vid was cool too  xx


helloooooo angie

hahahaha she is a cutie  hehehehe yup smokeys a lil monster he was going hyper


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT AND THERE PETS TONIGHT 

i love this song it reminds me of my old hows when i was lil girl  
[youtube_browser]nBgM5ZRzzjI[/youtube_browser]

what you all been upto :001_smile:


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there, Hi Katie!  What a cute video of Smokey!   Our Meow-Meow had similar colouring, but was never as feisty! 

I've got Biscuit a grooming appointment tomorrow - yet another new groomer, but this one is on the recommendation of a good friend of mine so I'm hoping it goes really well for Biscuit.  She's just starting to matt, nothing I haven't been able to handle on my own, so I think with a good comb out she should be able to keep her furs for another couple of months anyway. 

How are you and your pets - whoever's up?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there, Hi Katie!  What a cute video of Smokey!   Our Meow-Meow had similar colouring, but was never as feisty!
> 
> I've got Biscuit a grooming appointment tomorrow - yet another new groomer, but this one is on the recommendation of a good friend of mine so I'm hoping it goes really well for Biscuit.  She's just starting to matt, nothing I haven't been able to handle on my own, so I think with a good comb out she should be able to keep her furs for another couple of months anyway.
> 
> How are you and your pets - whoever's up?


Hellooooo Jonesey
Hahaha Awww I bet your meow meow was so cute h
Smokey a steange cat his hyper ness shines though hahaha

Hope biscuits apoiment gos well  and her fur stay pretty  bless her she a cute dog

Smokey is got out the loo window so waiting for his hiness to get his furry butt in doors Holly missing him so laying on me purring and Jessie fast asleep I been reading the 3 book in the untameable rogue books and wow it was a great story had a lovely ending and a few good twists 

How's your day been


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie - was just putting in a naughty reply to Waterlillly's latest poll. 

My days are always busy, sigh. I took Biscuit out for a walk just before the kids went to bed and she got spooked by a big dog coming down the street we were walking on. She froze first and then limped - I'd thought she'd hurt her paw this morning as she was favouring it and licking it a lot so I just picked her up and carried her a ways tonight. However as soon as the big dog had crossed the road she wanted down and walked just fine.  Maybe she was psyching me out?

I'm heading off to bed soon as I'm really tired. I've been overtired these last few days, I never seem to get enough sleep.


----------



## Kiwi

Heading off to bed soon huh??? :nono:  Lights out time for me folks. Sweet dreams xx


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie - was just putting in a naughty reply to Waterlillly's latest poll.
> 
> My days are always busy, sigh. I took Biscuit out for a walk just before the kids went to bed and she got spooked by a big dog coming down the street we were walking on. She froze first and then limped - I'd thought she'd hurt her paw this morning as she was favouring it and licking it a lot so I just picked her up and carried her a ways tonight. However as soon as the big dog had crossed the road she wanted down and walked just fine.  Maybe she was psyching me out?
> 
> I'm heading off to bed soon as I'm really tired. I've been overtired these last few days, I never seem to get enough sleep.


Hi Jonesey

Awww yeah days can be busy and stressful sometime bless biscuit she was playing you she just wanted you to pick her up me think :biggrin: but it horrable when they limp ain't it well I gotta get smokey in then I'm off to watch the tv as my pooter won't connect to the net box and my iPod do my eyes in sometime when typing on it too much its such a small device hehehe night night Hun hope you get some sleep and have a lOvely tomorrow talk to you sooon and hope biscuit fur appoint gos well too


----------



## Jonesey

I forgot to ask - how are you? And how are the pets tonight? 

I'll hang around for a few more minutes if you get the chance to reply.


----------



## katie200

Kiwi said:


> Heading off to bed soon huh??? :nono:  Lights out time for me folks. Sweet dreams xx


Night night kiwi have a lOvely tomorrow hope you and all your pets are well


----------



## katie200

Yayayayayayaa I'm so clever I just let Holly out the stupid back door too now her and smokey are playing it's gonna take ages to get the lil mOnsters in now  best get there dreamie maybe there come running it like the add it will teach me for typing while standing at an open door hehehehe


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey
> 
> Awww yeah days can be busy and stressful sometime bless biscuit she was playing you she just wanted you to pick her up me think :biggrin: but it horrable when they limp ain't it well I gotta get smokey in then I'm off to watch the tv as my pooter won't connect to the net box and my iPod do my eyes in sometime when typing on it too much its such a small device hehehe night night Hun hope you get some sleep and have a lOvely tomorrow talk to you sooon and hope biscuit fur appoint gos well too


And there you are! I hope you get Smokey in all right.  I can't even imagine how you type on the iPod - I've tried with the playbook and it's bloody hard! grrr 

I am off to bed - a friend of mine recommended this groomer and so I have a bit of a drive as she's not in our neck of the woods - going to visit my friend first, then drop off Biscuit, then go with her to a doctor's appointment as she's got a mass growing in her abdomen and had an MRI last week. Her OH can't go due to work so I said I'll be waiting for Biscuit anyway so I might as well go along with her and be there for moral support. And all of this is after my volunteer morning in my son's class. That's why I'm going to bed early - although I'll probably just end up watching tv for a couple of hours! 

Hope you've had a good night, talk to you tomorrow (although it already IS tomorrow there isn't it?  )


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And there you are! I hope you get Smokey in all right.  I can't even imagine how you type on the iPod - I've tried with the playbook and it's bloody hard! grrr
> 
> I am off to bed - a friend of mine recommended this groomer and so I have a bit of a drive as she's not in our neck of the woods - going to visit my friend first, then drop off Biscuit, then go with her to a doctor's appointment as she's got a mass growing in her abdomen and had an MRI last week. Her OH can't go due to work so I said I'll be waiting for Biscuit anyway so I might as well go along with her and be there for moral support. And all of this is after my volunteer morning in my son's class. That's why I'm going to bed early - although I'll probably just end up watching tv for a couple of hours!
> 
> Hope you've had a good night, talk to you tomorrow (although it already IS tomorrow there isn't it?  )


Hi Jonesey 
Hahaha smokey and Holly are considering wether to come and have dreamie or drive me insane HOPEFULY treats will win

Grrrr tell me about it the iPod sometime make ya eyes ache and change ya words ahhhh lol

Awww I bet your friend will really appate it that your there with her have a lovely tomorrow as well yup it's now 4:09 am hehehe birds are All a singing right mee off tOo to get my two monsters in hehe

Night night you and biscuit take care of ya selfs


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE DOING AND YOUR PETS :biggrin:


----------



## porps

hey katie (and all)...

I'm doing good thanks and all cats are good too. I have frankie sat on my lap atm... he figured out about 3 days ago that i dont mind if he jumps up on my knee and it's been pretty constant since then... He's so affectionate 

Finally got my my new gear working on monday so have been messing around with it since then and setting it up... its going to take a lot of setup i'm realising.. will probably take me a few weeks at least cos it's hard for me to concentrate on just setting the thing up... soon as i set one virtual instrument up i get sidetracked and lose an hour or 3 tweaking knobs and stuff instead of just moving on to setting up the next one...










pretty lights too 

Loving your photos.. Holly is just adorable, i dont know if i ever mentioned that before lol 
I'd adopt her in a second!

Hows your day been?


----------



## Jonesey

That's an impressive set of equipment Porps!  I'd be playing around with it all too. 

Thanks for the piccies Katie I love your kitties too. 

Biscuit got a lovely grooming today. I've finally found someone I can trust.  She did exactly what I asked her to do and when it took longer than she originally thought I was in her waiting room trying to be quiet so Biscuit wouldn't know I was there. And I could here her talking to her and she was so soft with her. I loved how she spoke to my Biscuit - just like a sweet Mum! And she told me that Biscuit's matts were worse than I - and she - thought, but she was still able to get them out. It's now our decision - if we want to keep her fur long she needs a grooming every four weeks, if we want her shaved for the summer/fall then she'll see her in eight weeks. She said her ears were beautiful (and I never clean them, Biscuit's just lucky there), but her anal glands were full. I was like ??? No one's ever talked to me about that, I thought you only get them emptied if your pooch is rubbing her behind on your carpet. She said they should be emptied twice a year, ideally once by your groomer and once by your Vet as the vet does it from the inside? At any rate she still looks like our dog - only softer and fluffier. I'll take a pic in the morning and try to post it.

Sheesh I do go on don't I?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie (and all)...
> 
> I'm doing good thanks and all cats are good too. I have frankie sat on my lap atm... he figured out about 3 days ago that i dont mind if he jumps up on my knee and it's been pretty constant since then... He's so affectionate
> 
> Finally got my my new gear working on monday so have been messing around with it since then and setting it up... its going to take a lot of setup i'm realising.. will probably take me a few weeks at least cos it's hard for me to concentrate on just setting the thing up... soon as i set one virtual instrument up i get sidetracked and lose an hour or 3 tweaking knobs and stuff instead of just moving on to setting up the next one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty lights too
> 
> Loving your photos.. Holly is just adorable, i dont know if i ever mentioned that before lol
> I'd adopt her in a second!
> 
> Hows your day been?


WOW porps :skep: that a lot of coool stuff looks verry inpressive  awww bless sound like your cats luv you lots dont they glad your well im okay smokey holly there nomal nutty self :frown2: awwwww holly likes you to but she mine mine mine she so cute though aint she 



Jonesey said:


> That's an impressive set of equipment Porps!  I'd be playing around with it all too.
> 
> Thanks for the piccies Katie I love your kitties too.
> 
> Biscuit got a lovely grooming today. I've finally found someone I can trust.  She did exactly what I asked her to do and when it took longer than she originally thought I was in her waiting room trying to be quiet so Biscuit wouldn't know I was there. And I could here her talking to her and she was so soft with her. I loved how she spoke to my Biscuit - just like a sweet Mum! And she told me that Biscuit's matts were worse than I - and she - thought, but she was still able to get them out. It's now our decision - if we want to keep her fur long she needs a grooming every four weeks, if we want her shaved for the summer/fall then she'll see her in eight weeks. She said her ears were beautiful (and I never clean them, Biscuit's just lucky there), but her anal glands were full. I was like ??? No one's ever talked to me about that, I thought you only get them emptied if your pooch is rubbing her behind on your carpet. She said they should be emptied twice a year, ideally once by your groomer and once by your Vet as the vet does it from the inside? At any rate she still looks like our dog - only softer and fluffier. I'll take a pic in the morning and try to post it.
> 
> Sheesh I do go on don't I?


helloooo jonesey
thats amazing you found a lovely goomer and biscuit happy i bet she looks adorable shes such a cutie pie i didnt know that either guess ya never stop leaning :thumbup1: hope you having a lavely day and...... pics pics pics :biggrin:

we are good smokey and holly been there funny selfs i bathed jessie to day she was shaking about like a hyper pup and got every one wet :skep: so she a pretty doggie now


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> Biscuit got a lovely grooming today. I've finally found someone I can trust.  She did exactly what I asked her to do and when it took longer than she originally thought I was in her waiting room trying to be quiet so Biscuit wouldn't know I was there. And I could here her talking to her and she was so soft with her. I loved how she spoke to my Biscuit - just like a sweet Mum! And she told me that Biscuit's matts were worse than I - and she - thought, but she was still able to get them out. It's now our decision - if we want to keep her fur long she needs a grooming every four weeks, if we want her shaved for the summer/fall then she'll see her in eight weeks. She said her ears were beautiful (and I never clean them, Biscuit's just lucky there), but her anal glands were full. I was like ??? No one's ever talked to me about that, I thought you only get them emptied if your pooch is rubbing her behind on your carpet. She said they should be emptied twice a year, ideally once by your groomer and once by your Vet as the vet does it from the inside? At any rate she still looks like our dog - only softer and fluffier. I'll take a pic in the morning and try to post it.
> 
> Sheesh I do go on don't I?


Feel free to go on all you like jonesey  It's good that you've found a groomer you can trust, things like that really make a difference. Before i moved here i had a fantastic vet who (u could just tell from the way she spoke to the animals) actually seemed to give a crap about them. My dogs loved her, i think they actually looked forward to going to the vets! gave me a lot of peace of mind on ocassions where i had to leave them with the vet. im sure its the same with a groomer (though ive never had a long haired dog, boxers dont need much grooming so i have no experience with groomers)
I've also never heard about emptying your pooch twice a year.



katie200 said:


> awww bless sound like your cats luv you lots dont they


I'm starting to realise that that's just frankies thing : He loves everyone and everything... He even loves Rumble despite Rumbles best efforts.



katie200 said:


> : awwwww holly likes you to but she mine mine mine she so cute though aint she


meanie! i dont know what this world is coming to, with some people its just self self self! (ye she is really cute, i'm a sucker for a cat with blue eyes at the best of times)



katie200 said:


> we are good smokey and holly been there funny selfs i bathed jessie to day she was shaking about like a hyper pup and got every one wet :skep: so she a pretty doggie now


She's always a pretty doggy!

I've not been up to much really, feeling really tired this last 2 days and dont know why. I usually cant sleep at all but i've fallen asleep twice already today.. and that after a really phat kip last night too. Oh well, suppose i will be wide awake for the weekend anyway 
Started a collaboration with some random producer on facbook who runs a music production discussion group on there today. I'd posted a question last night and he got back to me with an answer and asked if i wanted to make a tune with him. I've never collaborated over the internet before so it should be interesting. He's layed down a quick bassline and some drums and sent me that.. now its my turn to add something, and we'll keep pinging it back and forth till we have something that sounds like a tune. Sounding good so far with just his 2 bits haha.. hopefully i dont ruin it before i send it back 

kitties are all fine... Digweed must be feeling brave tonight because he is actually sat with me in the front room instead of hiding as far away from Rumble as he can get... probably helps that Rumble, Tango and Frankie are all asleep in the bedroom (getting their rest in now so they have plenty of energy to keep me awake if i go to bed).
Poor Digweed, i do feel sorry for him sometimes. He's such a solitary cat, doesnt seem to particuarly like any of the others even the 2 he came with. He just likes humans,, but almost everytime he plucks up the courage to come in and see me a wild Rumble appears.

So hows everyone doing tonight? Did anyone manage to see the solar flare? It was said that you'd be able to see it from manchester but as always when theres a visible celestial event you see nothing but clouds when you look up.

....And you thought you could go on Jonesey!

Just think, if i can write all that when i've apprently not been up to much imagine the novels i could write if i had a life!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Feel free to go on all you like jonesey  It's good that you've found a groomer you can trust, things like that really make a difference. Before i moved here i had a fantastic vet who (u could just tell from the way she spoke to the animals) actually seemed to give a crap about them. My dogs loved her, i think they actually looked forward to going to the vets! gave me a lot of peace of mind on ocassions where i had to leave them with the vet. im sure its the same with a groomer (though ive never had a long haired dog, boxers dont need much grooming so i have no experience with groomers)
> I've also never heard about emptying your pooch twice a year.
> 
> meanie! i dont know what this world is coming to, with some people its just self self self! (ye she is really cute, i'm a sucker for a cat with blue eyes at the best of times)
> 
> She's always a pretty doggy!
> 
> I've not been up to much really, feeling really tired this last 2 days and dont know why. I usually cant sleep at all but i've fallen asleep twice already today.. and that after a really phat kip last night too. Oh well, suppose i will be wide awake for the weekend anyway
> Started a collaboration with some random producer on facbook who runs a music production discussion group on there today. I'd posted a question last night and he got back to me with an answer and asked if i wanted to make a tune with him. I've never collaborated over the internet before so it should be interesting. He's layed down a quick bassline and some drums and sent me that.. now its my turn to add something, and we'll keep pinging it back and forth till we have something that sounds like a tune. Sounding good so far with just his 2 bits haha.. hopefully i dont ruin it before i send it back
> 
> kitties are all fine... Digweed must be feeling brave tonight because he is actually sat with me in the front room instead of hiding as far away from Rumble as he can get... probably helps that Rumble, Tango and Frankie are all asleep in the bedroom (getting their rest in now so they have plenty of energy to keep me awake if i go to bed).
> Poor Digweed, i do feel sorry for him sometimes. He's such a solitary cat, doesnt seem to particuarly like any of the others even the 2 he came with. He just likes humans,, but almost everytime he plucks up the courage to come in and see me a wild Rumble appears.
> 
> So hows everyone doing tonight? Did anyone manage to see the solar flare? It was said that you'd be able to see it from manchester but as always when theres a visible celestial event you see nothing but clouds when you look up.
> 
> ....And you thought you could go on Jonesey!


hi porps

im glad all is well  sound like your kittys are having fun and coooooooooool about the tune i hope when ya done it youll be able to show us you know we all wana hear and hope you have every susess with your music hun you desive it :biggrin:

i am alright bathed jessie today listend to some music :thumbup1: helped mum with tidying and been on line a lil bit holly did her waving trick sooooooo cute when she stands there waveing at you she so bright smokey being his mondter self raceing about like a loon and jessie in bed


----------



## porps

smokey sounds a lot like rumble when you keep describing him as a monster. I bet those 2 in the same room would be er... interesting 

And aaaaaaaw @ holly


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> smokey sounds a lot like rumble when you keep describing him as a monster. I bet those 2 in the same room would be er... interesting
> 
> And aaaaaaaw @ holly


hahahahahahahaha oooooh i bnet it be funny with rumble and smokey you be like yesssss thank goodness smokey can leave he a lil monster :frown2: hahahahahaha yeah holly being sweet lol


----------



## katie200

Evening alll how's everyone tonight


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there! 

And thanks for letting me go on....  Should be interesting collaborating on a tune Porps - let the creativity flow and you could come up with something amazing. 

I had to take my MIL to an appointment that ran on over two hours yesterday so I was rushing-rushing to get the kids fed and my son to karate. Threw on a pair of jeans and then my belt was hanging on the towel rack in the bathroom so I just yanked it. Bad idea. It came flying and the buckle popped me a good one right on my eyebrow. Heavy buckle and I had a little goose egg on my brow in no time. I kept trying to hide it and one of the littler kids asked me what it was after the class so I said I was growing a wart! ha ha  Must have started a rumour as one of the Senseis called me later and asked if I was okay.  I got such a horrible migraine though, all I could do was drug myself and go to bed. I can't handle migraines, I'm so glad it's gone now. And all I've got is a little bruise.

Hope you've all been having a good night!  Biscuit is upset tonight, she found an old pizzle that she'd hid months ago and was chewing away - but then she started guarding it and snarling at the kids when they went near her so it had to go away. I had the kids take her out for a piddle and then put it away. She got treats instead, but she's still looking for it! Poor thing, it's not her fault and I just hope one day she trusts all of us and not just me. I really don't like taking and keeping good things from her - I'll give it back when the kids go to bed or give it to her outside in the morning.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey
Awww bless biscuit she's a cutie bet she will be happy. When she gets it back at some point lol 

Ouch getting hit by ya belt must have hurt hehehe you starting rumer  lol that's funny glad your head ache is better Hun 

Smokeys his nomal hyper self , Holly been waving at me , Jessie asleep lol


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey
> Awww bless biscuit she's a cutie bet she will be happy. When she gets it back at some point lol
> 
> Ouch getting hit by ya belt must have hurt hehehe you starting rumer  lol that's funny glad your head ache is better Hun
> 
> Smokeys his nomal hyper self , Holly been waving at me , Jessie asleep lol


And how has Mr. Turkey fared tonight?  Is he still alive or has Smokey taken care of him?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And how has Mr. Turkey fared tonight?  Is he still alive or has Smokey taken care of him?


Ooooooh mr turkeys is a goner tonight hehehe smokey beat him up hehehe :scared: smokey a lil monster lol how's the wether been where you are it been Carm today lol them noob tonight looked magical tonight love the night sky lol


----------



## Jonesey

I love Smokey, he's so feisty! 

Weather here has been weird, been a very weird winter - I don't know what's going to happen for spring! We were down at the waterfront park by our house with Biscuit this morning and watched these crazy clouds blowing in - then walked along the path by the water and we were hit with a five minute snow pellet storm. It was crazy how it was first completely gray across the bay then it blew over and through us and then away and it was gray on the far side. It's been up and down all week, 15C Tuesday, 3C today, -9 tonight and back up to 15C by Sunday. Just strange all around. It was -5C Monday morning I think and I was saying to my OH on our walk how much fresher the air smelled. We've had south winds all this winter and they bring up all the dirty air from the States. Usually we get the winds from the north that bring down all the clean air.

Is it spring in Britain now? You usually get spring way before we do.  We usually go from cold right into hot, but who knows what'll happen this year?


----------



## porps

How come biscuit is so untrusting Jonesey? Was she a rescue dog? Did something happen to her? I dont really know her story but she looks so sweet.

just got back from town with my mates. when i opened the door it hit rumble... I've noticed before when ive come back that he seems to appear from behind the door rly quick looking sleepy.. makes me kinda sad to know for sure that he sits by the door waiting for me when i go out, poor lil bugger.
Collaboration thing is going er... ok... It sounds really good already but i've hardly done anything to it, im sure he may aswell just do it on his own...

i guess its kinda the beginning of spring.. feels quite warm tonight so hopefully winters finally effing off.. tho its been pretty weird over here too, i thought spring was herea few weeks ago when we had a few days of sun then it went sub zero for a week and a half..


----------



## katie200

Wow that is strange wether it been raining this weak but the last day or so it been quite sunny but cold lol the wether is a strange thing ain't it I bet it was nice to get a lil snow  hahaha smokey is a funny one lol



Porps rumble luvs you so he just wants you back to play bless that's cute a bit Holly like that sit by a closed door waiting for me she a needy kitty lol ooohhh me glad it's going okay the tune thing I'm sure the person really injuring doing it with you it's something for ya to Foucs on hey good luck with it Hun


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Wow that is strange wether it been raining this weak but the last day or so it been quite sunny but cold lol the wether is a strange thing ain't it I bet it was nice to get a lil snow  hahaha smokey is a funny one lol
> 
> Porps rumble luvs you so he just wants you back to play bless that's cute a bit Holly like that sit by a closed door waiting for me she a needy kitty lol ooohhh me glad it's going okay the tune thing I'm sure the person really injuring doing it with you it's something for ya to Foucs on hey good luck with it Hun


I know, its just a bit sad.. i'd hoped with 3 more kitties he wouldnt be lonely if i go out. Thanks for encouragement as always :thumbup: Have u had a nice evening?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> I know, its just a bit sad.. i'd hoped with 3 more kitties he wouldnt be lonely if i go out. Thanks for encouragement as always :thumbup: Have u had a nice evening?


AWWWW blesss I'm sure they keep him compiny but your his fav person so of course he waits for you lol oooohhh I like hereing how you are doing you are talented in the tune music and I really hope you suced in everything you Wana Acheve in it 

Nope I've had a bad day my anxity been bad, in off now cos im gonna try and watch a movie take care all of you 

Smokey and Holly are destroying my room now everything Being thown about knocked off my shelf lOl mad cats do your cats knock everything over at night lol


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS YA ALL DOING TONIGHT AND YA PETS  :lol:


----------



## coral.

i surpose i should say good morning :lol:

Im okay thanks tired, but wanna stay up a little longer lol!
and the gangs doing fine :thumbup:

How are you & your pets doing?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> i surpose i should say good morning :lol:
> 
> Im okay thanks tired, but wanna stay up a little longer lol!
> and the gangs doing fine :thumbup:
> 
> How are you & your pets doing?


hahahaha good morning hun :eek

glad your all welll

were good smokey his insane self holly broke a cup and jessie fast asleeeeeeeeep :thumbup:

what you been up to today


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hahahaha good morning hun :eek
> 
> glad your all welll
> 
> were good smokey his insane self holly broke a cup and jessie fast asleeeeeeeeep :thumbup:
> 
> what you been up to today


Thanks, you too 

awwwww bless them! :thumbup:

At the moment, Dodgers sleeping in the bedroom window, Felix is on the bed, Splodge is asleep in the basket on top of the wardrobe, and Spice asleep on the sofa in the frontroom, that have busy lifes! :lol:

Today just been out with my dad, mum and boyfriend shopping, and popped round a friends earlier, and walked the boyfriends dogs.

Have you been upto much today?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Thanks, you too
> 
> awwwww bless them! :thumbup:
> 
> At the moment, Dodgers sleeping in the bedroom window, Felix is on the bed, Splodge is asleep in the basket on top of the wardrobe, and Spice asleep on the sofa in the frontroom, that have busy lifes! :lol:
> 
> Today just been out with my dad, mum and boyfriend shopping, and popped round a friends earlier, and walked the boyfriends dogs.
> 
> Have you been upto much today?


Awwwww bless them they sound verry content  sound like you had a nice Saturday

Nope haven't been upto much did some tidying and finched my book I love reading do you like reading and played with Jessie and her annyoing squeaking balls  I'm just restoring my pc it went weid lol have you seen any interesting movies lately


----------



## coral.

Sounds like a nice relaxing day 

Yea i love reading! i buy "Love it" and "More" magazine
and have also just started buying "your cat magazine"
It takes my mind of things, and help me to relax and if im not on here last thing at night ill be reading in bed lol!


awwwww, the kittys have one got one them squeaking mice right now its under the bed getting ignored at the moment thankgod hahahahaa!
The last movies ive watched is Harry potter and the deathly hallows 1&2 and paranormal activity 3, i would also like to watch the women in black.

Have you seen any intresting movies?


Im of to sleep now hun completely shattered lol
good night


----------



## katie200

Yeah it very true it is relaxing to read in bed I have a kindle so read so much of the historical romance and stuff

Awww bless them my sister loves Harry potter the ending was great  the last movie I watch was the smurffs lol a funny movie lol I been watching despite house wive though do you watch that lol

Night night hub take care talk to you soon 


coral. said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxing day
> 
> Yea i love reading! i buy "Love it" and "More" magazine
> and have also just started buying "your cat magazine"
> It takes my mind of things, and help me to relax and if im not on here last thing at night ill be reading in bed lol!
> 
> awwwww, the kittys have one got one them squeaking mice right now its under the bed getting ignored at the moment thankgod hahahahaa!
> The last movies ive watched is Harry potter and the deathly hallows 1&2 and paranormal activity 3, i would also like to watch the women in black.
> 
> Have you seen any intresting movies?
> 
> Im of to sleep now hun completely shattered lol
> good night


----------



## Jonesey

She is a pet store dog.  Huge mistake I know, the guy promised me he would set up a meeting with her breeder, then became very unavailable when she had issues right away. When my OH went in and confronted him he said he would never say that I could meet the owner and just offered us a full refund. By that time we wouldn't do it (he would have just sold her again) so we went into a good training program. And from all my research on the guy he is very good if you want a boxer and has connections with really good breeders, but the other pups he brings into his store are the designer crosses with cutsie names (like ours - Biscuit is a mini goldendoodle and very cute) and those are the ones that come from backyard breeders. Unfortunately they also make him a lot of money.

It was a setback for her to find a pizzle as I stopped giving them to her a year or so ago because of guarding and she'd pretty much forgotten about them. I wouldn't mind if she took them outside, but I can't have her getting protective over them. We had another setback this morning during our walk, I took her to the field behind my daughter's school and there was a duck toller there - beautiful dog - that she'd met before chasing his ball. She stole it from him and he chased her a while, but she wouldn't give it up and started getting snarly with him. I took her away and had her sit waiting till she she gave it up (which would have worked in a bit), but the owner got impatient and came over and yanked it out of her mouth. Well I completely understood him, it was his ball, but Biscuit went all snarly. So we left, but it was another negative reinforcement. Later today she got snarly again on my daughter with my shoe! It's all warning, no actual biting, but it shows that just a couple of little things can get her thinking that we're all out to get her possessions and to her possession is 10 10ths of the law. Doesn't matter that it was someone else's first. So we are going back to throwing things for her and then giving her treats to give them up. She needs a lot of positive reinforcement again. USUALLY if she gets something she shouldn't have she will drop it and THEN I'll give her a treat - now I'm showing her the treat and asking for the drop. I hope it goes away in a few days.

Sorry for yet another saga...



porps said:


> How come biscuit is so untrusting Jonesey? Was she a rescue dog? Did something happen to her? I dont really know her story but she looks so sweet.
> 
> just got back from town with my mates. when i opened the door it hit rumble... I've noticed before when ive come back that he seems to appear from behind the door rly quick looking sleepy.. makes me kinda sad to know for sure that he sits by the door waiting for me when i go out, poor lil bugger.
> Collaboration thing is going er... ok... It sounds really good already but i've hardly done anything to it, im sure he may aswell just do it on his own...
> 
> i guess its kinda the beginning of spring.. feels quite warm tonight so hopefully winters finally effing off.. tho its been pretty weird over here too, i thought spring was herea few weeks ago when we had a few days of sun then it went sub zero for a week and a half..


----------



## Jonesey

And I hope the collaboration comes along well Porps! Maybe you are going to be the one tweaking and adding or maybe your contribution will come along as the song develops. I'm sure it will be good and please share!


----------



## Jonesey

Jonesey post number three! I hope you're all having a good night! 

I've been reading the Hunger Games to my son every night, he's 9 so it's a bit complicated for him. Last night I read at about 10:45pm for about half an hour and then fell asleep beside him! I woke up just after 6am wondering where the hell I was.


----------



## katie200

Hellooooo Jonesey
Oooohhhhhhh dear biscuit hope ya get her back on track it must be hard when she has a set back after all that hard work bless her but I'm sure you'll have her back in no time oooops taking stuff Jessie once took a ball the boy let her keep it as she bust it hehehehe lol 

How are you Jonesey 

I'm okay smokey Holly and Jessie are good Holly broke a cup smokey now beating mr turkey and Jessie fast asleep lol i finched reading my book the last in 4 I alway feel sad when ya finch a seises hehehe now I'll have to ding a new book to read lol the wether been sunny but cold today lol 

Hellooooo porps if ya visit how's you and rumble and all


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Jonesey post number three! I hope you're all having a good night!
> 
> I've been reading the Hunger Games to my son every night, he's 9 so it's a bit complicated for him. Last night I read at about 10:45pm for about half an hour and then fell asleep beside him! I woke up just after 6am wondering where the hell I was.


Hahahahaha coooool is it a good book I just finched the unforgettable rouge and I have tO say I recemend all for of the rouge books they have great story to them the unforgettable rouge though was one of my favs to read I don't know why but rouge and historical romance book I just really enjoy reading them more then modern day romances hehehe


----------



## porps

hey all.. Suppose you're all tucked up in bed by now are you? i know i should be!
Thanks for the saga jonesey 
Sounds like poor biscuit has had it rough, but its good that she's found a proper home. How long have you had her? I'm sure she'll gain more trust in time.. it just takes time  Have you ever thought about giving her many possessions so that they lose their worth? i dunno if that works, seems to make sense in my head though. Might be worth a try sometime.

Coral nice to see another 'face' in the night thread 

Hey katie - i get that way when i finish a good book/series too.. though i dont read as much as i used to... last thing i read was the dragonlance chronicles.. Probably the second best fantasy book i've ever read after lord of the rings obviously - but much easier to read than lotr. I did start to read Snuff by terry pratchett but i've not picked it up for awhile.. will get round to it sooner or later (probably when my mate askes for it back) 
Rumble and co are fine  He is sat on the back of the sofa with tango, watching birds out of the window. Digweed is asleep next to me and frankie is no doubt sat on my bed watching the world out of the bedroom window, as he usually does at this time.
Cant believe it got so late... stupid morning creeping up on me. Been sat ere messing with my music stuff for about 4 hours... If only i had a remembered to hit record i might have something to show for it :skep: Still.. learned a few things 
Collaboration is going ok i suppose, i still aint done anything else and he has done more - but its sounding great... think i might just tell him to do it himself and we can collaborate another time. But we will see, i'll have another crack at it tomorrow maybe, tho i guess i wont get much sleep now. Going to see my mate in hospital later so i dunno if i will find the time/energy for more music later.
This is the mate i went to see the other week who was having chemotherapy... Alas, it didnt work  He has an uber-rare blood type which stops the chemo from working fully... It's awfull, he's only 49. And now he's saying that he's not gonna go for the next treatment cos it has no chance of complete success... It could only extend his life not save it. He should stil it get done imo and im gonna try to convince him later, but i can sorta see where he's coming from... must be bored stiff in hospital and if he really does only have 6months left he doesnt want to spend it in a hospital bed or feeling sick cos of the chemo... he wants to spend it with his family of course.
Life just aint fair is it... He doesnt drink, he doesnt do drugs, he's a proper adhd cleanfreak... but he's the one who gets sick even though he lives the healthiest lifestyle of anyone i know.
Fekkin big C.. Took one of my other friends last year too, and he was also a clean living guy. Guess karma is a crock of you know what.
Anyways, sorry to lower the mood, hope you're all having sweet dreams and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey all.. Suppose you're all tucked up in bed by now are you? i know i should be!
> Thanks for the saga jonesey
> Sounds like poor biscuit has had it rough, but its good that she's found a proper home. How long have you had her? I'm sure she'll gain more trust in time.. it just takes time  Have you ever thought about giving her many possessions so that they lose their worth? i dunno if that works, seems to make sense in my head though. Might be worth a try sometime.
> 
> Coral nice to see another 'face' in the night thread
> 
> Hey katie - i get that way when i finish a good book/series too.. though i dont read as much as i used to... last thing i read was the dragonlance chronicles.. Probably the second best fantasy book i've ever read after lord of the rings obviously - but much easier to read than lotr. I did start to read Snuff by terry pratchett but i've not picked it up for awhile.. will get round to it sooner or later (probably when my mate askes for it back)
> Rumble and co are fine  He is sat on the back of the sofa with tango, watching birds out of the window. Digweed is asleep next to me and frankie is no doubt sat on my bed watching the world out of the bedroom window, as he usually does at this time.
> Cant believe it got so late... stupid morning creeping up on me. Been sat ere messing with my music stuff for about 4 hours... If only i had a remembered to hit record i might have something to show for it :skep: Still.. learned a few things
> Collaboration is going ok i suppose, i still aint done anything else and he has done more - but its sounding great... think i might just tell him to do it himself and we can collaborate another time. But we will see, i'll have another crack at it tomorrow maybe, tho i guess i wont get much sleep now. Going to see my mate in hospital later so i dunno if i will find the time/energy for more music later.
> This is the mate i went to see the other week who was having chemotherapy... Alas, it didnt work  He has an uber-rare blood type which stops the chemo from working fully... It's awfull, he's only 49. And now he's saying that he's not gonna go for the next treatment cos it has no chance of complete success... It could only extend his life not save it. He should stil it get done imo and im gonna try to convince him later, but i can sorta see where he's coming from... must be bored stiff in hospital and if he really does only have 6months left he doesnt want to spend it in a hospital bed or feeling sick cos of the chemo... he wants to spend it with his family of course.
> Life just aint fair is it... He doesnt drink, he doesnt do drugs, he's a proper adhd cleanfreak... but he's the one who gets sick even though he lives the healthiest lifestyle of anyone i know.
> Fekkin big C.. Took one of my other friends last year too, and he was also a clean living guy. Guess karma is a crock of you know what.
> Anyways, sorry to lower the mood, hope you're all having sweet dreams and have a good day tomorrow.


hellooo props 
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((huge huge HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))) life is really not fair it always happens to the best people and its only nomal to wana change his mind but sometime people wana live the days they have as them selfs you just remember im sure he really aprate you being there for him 

awww your cats are such cuties i love hereing about em  i beet the all a hoot to live with  and keep trying with that misic im sure youll find a bit to add :biggrin:

hope your taking care talk to you soon


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Yeah it very true it is relaxing to read in bed I have a kindle so read so much of the historical romance and stuff
> 
> Awww bless them my sister loves Harry potter the ending was great  the last movie I watch was the smurffs lol a funny movie lol I been watching despite house wive though do you watch that lol
> 
> Night night hub take care talk to you soon


ive been thinking of buying a Kindle are they any good? 

Yeah i loved the ending they couldnt of done it any better, it was happy but made me cry :001_rolleyes: haha!

me and the other half watched the Smurfs i actually really liked it thought it was hillarious! i even bought the boyfriend for valetines day a smurf t-shirt with with Papa smurf on and it says " dont mess with pappa! :biggrin:

No i havent watched that before is it good?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> ive been thinking of buying a Kindle are they any good?
> 
> Yeah i loved the ending they couldnt of done it any better, it was happy but made me cry :001_rolleyes: haha!
> 
> me and the other half watched the Smurfs i actually really liked it thought it was hillarious! i even bought the boyfriend for valetines day a smurf t-shirt with with Papa smurf on and it says " dont mess with pappa! :biggrin:
> 
> No i havent watched that before is it good?


Hi coral
Yeah I would so recemend a kindle there amazing I have nearly 400 books on mine and wouldn't be without it  cooool that's sweet bet that looked good yeah I liked it too and it was sure the best ending lol

Yeah desperate house wive was good tonight I like it it interesting how's your day been


----------



## Jonesey

Hello all!  I hope you and your pets have had a good night!

Oh Porps I'm so sorry for your friend. The thing is that if the treatment only gives him a bit longer and he's sick with that extended time then I'd let him make his own choice. If he can get in even a little time of being healthy enough to enjoy the life he's got - then - well. What do you say? I've seen too many good people die of fecking cancer, you never know who it's going to strike down. Too often it doesn't pick the arseholes.

Maybe your help with the song is going to come in the middle? Or maybe you'll be the one to tweak it and make it better. As long as you enjoy the end result!

And we've had Biscuit from when she was 10wks old. I hope she settles at some point! Our vet has warned me that as she approaches age two, any bad habits may be cemented in. We had an hour in our yard/garden this afternoon where my son was hitting baseballs (I was throwing) and she was catching them and I had her giving them up for treats. And thank you Katie, I hope it's just a little setback too and that we're on track again soon.

Daylight savings time is now in effect here - I think your clocks go back in May? Anyway I am missing my lost hour!! Grrr..

Kids are off school for March break - right now they're watching 'My Strange Addiction' - on girl was addicted to drinking gasoline! Too weird for me.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey
Awww that sound nice day in the garden lol  I bet biscuits had fun and all i watched desperate house wives tonight it was great same Ot be ending soon lol and I started reading another book lol that sound interestingly weird addiction lol I bet evey ones addicted to something at some point in there life lol

I heared form my lil sister today haven't heared from her in a weak or so she too busy with her bf  lol and I'm waiting for my other sister to get her butt home lol 

Smokey in the middle of killing mr turkey and Holly in her waving mood lol Jessie asleep lol hope your all well


----------



## Jonesey

Bah, fell asleep with my son again last night, I think I'm going to have to start reading to him in the livingroom.

I hope you weren't waiting up too long for your sister! Glad the pets are good. I've just got the kettle on (now that I don't have to get up early to wake my daughter!), got pots to wash and the dishwasher to empty!

It will be weird when they go to Florida on Thursday - I won't know what to do with myself!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Bah, fell asleep with my son again last night, I think I'm going to have to start reading to him in the livingroom.
> 
> I hope you weren't waiting up too long for your sister! Glad the pets are good. I've just got the kettle on (now that I don't have to get up early to wake my daughter!), got pots to wash and the dishwasher to empty!
> 
> It will be weird when they go to Florida on Thursday - I won't know what to do with myself!


Hi Jonesey 
Aww that must have been some good book:biggrin5:

I'm still waiting for said sister she didn't come home and never anwered her phone huff she likely went back to her instead and never bother to inform me pets are all good crazy the lot of em lOl

How's you and biscuit aww I bet you'll miss them when there away you'll have to take up knitting to keep ya mind busy till there back or give biscuit extra hugs lol hope your having a nice day


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> Yeah I would so recemend a kindle there amazing I have nearly 400 books on mine and wouldn't be without it  cooool that's sweet bet that looked good yeah I liked it too and it was sure the best ending lol
> 
> Yeah desperate house wive was good tonight I like it it interesting how's your day been


ooo they sound really good, ill have to get one 

ive never actually watched it before, but ive heard people say its good!

My days been okay thanks better then yesterday had to go hospital with my mum yesterday evening cause she had pains in her chest and strugging to breathe must of been there from 5-10:30.

Today ive had abit of a relaxing day and cleaning up

how are you and your pets ? 
you had a good day?


----------



## Jonesey

Good Morning Night People!!!   

I hope you've heard from your sister Katie! Grrrr.

And I hope your Mum's feeling better Coral. That must have been scary. I hate going to emergency and walk in clinics too, you never know what kind of bugs you're being exposed to just waiting. I hope she has no more trouble.

Biscuit is good, I just let her out on the deck for a bit and she checked to make sure we were safe from any monsters/critters nearby - none found so she is now curled up on the couch sleeping. It's almost 6am here, but still dark.

I had to take my Da to a walk in clinic last night, we had a heck of a wait checking in as last week all their computers were stolen.  He's got a sinus infection. Then later last night I was fighting with my Mum over the phone - she wanted my kids to bring down her pain meds to Florida in their suitcase and I couldn't let them do it, I'm too afraid to risk any trouble at the border. We went back and forth on the phone, I even called the pharmacy, it was midnight before we got it sorted out. I am going to courier them down. I was really upset with her though and almost cancelled my children's flights. GAH!

Hope your pets are all having a good morning!


----------



## coral.

> [Jonesey;1061866877]And I hope your Mum's feeling better Coral. That must have been scary. I hate going to emergency and walk in clinics too, you never know what kind of bugs you're being exposed to just waiting. I hope she has no more trouble.


Thankyou 

yeah i really hope i dont have to go through that again, i dont like hospitals, they kinda scare me, plus they surpose to be really clean, but you just dont know what bugs people have there!

I hope your okay


----------



## Jonesey

coral. said:


> Thankyou
> 
> yeah i really hope i dont have to go through that again, i dont like hospitals, they kinda scare me, plus they surpose to be really clean, but you just dont know what bugs people have there!
> 
> I hope your okay


I avoid our city's hospital like the plague, meaning they might have it!  They had a lot of c. difficile deaths there a few years ago and so now it's absolutely spotless, but the emerg. docs are still shite.

And it's never how clean the floor or tables are really, it's what's floating in the air you're breathing. I hope your Mum stays well and you don't have to go back any time soon!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> ooo they sound really good, ill have to get one
> 
> ive never actually watched it before, but ive heard people say its good!
> 
> My days been okay thanks better then yesterday had to go hospital with my mum yesterday evening cause she had pains in her chest and strugging to breathe must of been there from 5-10:30.
> 
> Today ive had abit of a relaxing day and cleaning up
> 
> how are you and your pets ?
> you had a good day?


hi coral

coool the kindles are great 

awww i sorry that ya mum was unwell hospatils are scary hope she was okay hun

im better now smokey holly and jessie are great being there nomal funny selfs

hope your having a nice day



Jonesey said:


> Good Morning Night People!!!
> 
> I hope you've heard from your sister Katie! Grrrr.
> 
> And I hope your Mum's feeling better Coral. That must have been scary. I hate going to emergency and walk in clinics too, you never know what kind of bugs you're being exposed to just waiting. I hope she has no more trouble.
> 
> Biscuit is good, I just let her out on the deck for a bit and she checked to make sure we were safe from any monsters/critters nearby - none found so she is now curled up on the couch sleeping. It's almost 6am here, but still dark.
> 
> I had to take my Da to a walk in clinic last night, we had a heck of a wait checking in as last week all their computers were stolen.  He's got a sinus infection. Then later last night I was fighting with my Mum over the phone - she wanted my kids to bring down her pain meds to Florida in their suitcase and I couldn't let them do it, I'm too afraid to risk any trouble at the border. We went back and forth on the phone, I even called the pharmacy, it was midnight before we got it sorted out. I am going to courier them down. I was really upset with her though and almost cancelled my children's flights. GAH!
> 
> Hope your pets are all having a good morning!


hi jonesey

awwww blesss biscuit she adorable checking to make sure no cetter get ya in the night lol

awww that suck hope ya da will be on the mend soon it horrable when family are unwell isnt it,wow i agree corrieing them better then letting ya kids take em ya dont know what could happen if air ports mistake them for something else scary thought hey :scared: least you have it all sorted now 

im good smokey fell out a tree and then reclimed it that one never leans  lol holly been waveing and jessie beggie for treats with her ley me have em eyes hahahaha

hope your alright


----------



## katie200

Evening all how's everyone tonight hope your all well (((( hugs)))


----------



## katie200

GOOD EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT AND YA PETS 

[youtube_browser]wO33GtiIfmA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]x7Yw-sLN0So&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]dRM9lI7n-44[/youtube_browser]

hope ya all having a fab night :thumbup:


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> I avoid our city's hospital like the plague, meaning they might have it!  They had a lot of c. difficile deaths there a few years ago and so now it's absolutely spotless, but the emerg. docs are still shite.
> 
> And it's never how clean the floor or tables are really, it's what's floating in the air you're breathing. I hope your Mum stays well and you don't have to go back any time soon!


a few months back when my mum i had a scare again and had pains her chest and loosing breathe and couldnt breathe i rang 999 and a paramedic came out, he was alright in my flat, but when she needed taking in he sat in the back of the ambulance with us , chatting me up asking wherever i would leave my OH my life story, all about where i live! i was completely discusted! :frown:
Yeah exactly cause there could be patients there with flue and godknows what and it always scares me :scared:

And thankyou i hope so too!


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> 
> coool the kindles are great
> 
> awww i sorry that ya mum was unwell hospatils are scary hope she was okay hun
> 
> im better now smokey holly and jessie are great being there nomal funny selfs
> 
> hope your having a nice day


Yeah i dont like hospitals much they do scare me lol!
but thankyou 

awwww thats great to hear love the photos you posted :thumbup:

My days been okay thanks, im feeling rather hungry but its going up for 2am so i think ill give it a miss lol!

Hope you've had a good day!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Yeah i dont like hospitals much they do scare me lol!
> but thankyou
> 
> awwww thats great to hear love the photos you posted :thumbup:
> 
> My days been okay thanks, im feeling rather hungry but its going up for 2am so i think ill give it a miss lol!
> 
> Hope you've had a good day!


Hi coral

Yeah in with ya on that one hospital scare me bejebs out of me too

Hahaha I was then thinking of making some quorn baccon but then I'll end up waking my gumpy sister and never here the end of it so think I'll stick to chocolate lOl

My day been okay I guess been keeping busy Lol Awww that's I like taking pics of them when there cute lol Jessie been loveing the sunshine

Glad your days been alright how's your pets


----------



## Jonesey

coral. said:


> a few months back when my mum i had a scare again and had pains her chest and loosing breathe and couldnt breathe i rang 999 and a paramedic came out, he was alright in my flat, but when she needed taking in he sat in the back of the ambulance with us , chatting me up asking wherever i would leave my OH my life story, all about where i live! i was completely discusted! :frown:
> Yeah exactly cause there could be patients there with flue and godknows what and it always scares me :scared:
> 
> And thankyou i hope so too!


EEK! What a professional.   I hope you complained.

Do you live with your Mum? It sounds like she has some ongoing problems, if I'm right I'm sorry.  It's never easy when it's your parent/s.


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLE BUTTIES!!!  
HOW IS YOU ALL??? xxx


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> GOOD EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT AND YA PETS
> 
> [youtube_browser]wO33GtiIfmA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]x7Yw-sLN0So&feature=related[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]dRM9lI7n-44[/youtube_browser]
> 
> hope ya all having a fab night :thumbup:


Hello Katie!!!

Hope you and the pets are doing well tonight! 

Well I sent my kids to Florida today... And they arrived safe and well and are settling in with their Granny (my Mum). I am hoping to get all my OH's books ready for the accountant for tax time while they're gone - no excuses now! And I know if I don't have them ready before the end of the month he's going to phone - and I hate when he phones... :scared:

Biscuit is asking for way more attention tonight I wonder if she misses the kids! - I'm going to get her out for a walk in a little bit and then try to get to bed early - as there was no sleep last night!

Hope everyone and their pets are doing well.


----------



## Angie2011

BUMMER! thats nooo good! its too small!!

I will try again!

HELOOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLE BUTTIES!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHA!! thats better! xxxxx


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> EEK! What a professional.   I hope you complained.
> 
> Do you live with your Mum? It sounds like she has some ongoing problems, if I'm right I'm sorry.  It's never easy when it's your parent/s.


Yeah i did i found it discusting!

Yeah its actually the other way round shes living with me, shes came from a domestic violent situation and was living with a horrible man who was an alcholic and shes quite ill from it, i wrote about on general chat a while back then i wrote about her updates http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/214133-update-my-mum.html
he was after her money and things like that and controlled her and made her sell her house,
so at the moment im looking after her the best i can but some days im finding it difficult.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOOOO MY LITTLE CHUCKLE BUTTIES!!!
> HOW IS YOU ALL??? xxx


HELLOOOOOOOOO ANGIE 

I'm alright it's been a sunny day and the cats have trashed my bed room agan  smokey has blue glitter on him you can see it when he walks under the light it shines lol how's you and all


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> 
> Yeah in with ya on that one hospital scare me bejebs out of me too
> 
> Hahaha I was then thinking of making some quorn baccon but then I'll end up waking my gumpy sister and never here the end of it so think I'll stick to chocolate lOl
> 
> My day been okay I guess been keeping busy Lol Awww that's I like taking pics of them when there cute lol Jessie been loveing the sunshine
> 
> Glad your days been alright how's your pets


Awwwww right its never good living with someone grumpy you never hear the last of it 
ive just got a sasuage roll and cheese spread sandwich lol

Sounds like you have had a good day 
me too i love taking pictures of them! im always snapping away on my camara lol!

There okay thanks, I found Dodger sleeping the bathroom bit strange lol someone must have left the door open lol, and Spice and Splodge were round my legs in the kitchen, and felix is fast asleep in her basket, my hamster last time i checked is wide awake  and birdies are covered up 

How are your pets doing?


----------



## katie200

Hello Jonesey
Awww glad they got there safely airports always a worry hey but bet they will have a fab time  

Ooohhh you sound like ya gonna be busy busy busy lol bless biscuit she like I want all your time every min nowww lol she soo cute hope ya have a nice walk and a great Friday 

My pets are all loons lil monster  there all good been there hyper selfs lol


----------



## Angie2011

coral. said:


> Yeah i did i found it discusting!
> 
> Yeah its actually the other way round shes living with me, shes came from a domestic violent situation and was living with a horrible man who was an alcholic and shes quite ill from it, i wrote about on general chat a while back then i wrote about her updates http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/214133-update-my-mum.html
> he was after her money and things like that and controlled her and made her sell her house,
> so at the moment im looking after her the best i can but some days im finding it difficult.


Aww hun i hope your Mum is feeling a lot better soon, and i hope things get a little easyer for you. x


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOOO JONESEY!! hope everything is good with you hun? xxxx


----------



## katie200

Hi Coral

Hahaha ooh deffo no fun when she gumpy so I better not wake her lol aww that sound nice and I have chocolate bunnys lol

AWWWW they sound so cute your pets my sister has a hammy and it gets put she called me the other night said it took her till 4 am to find it I said well leave the door open and while your away the hammy gonna get out and play lol 

My pets are all good loon hyper and making noise but good lol in the same you can never have too many pics can you


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOO ANGIE
> 
> I'm alright it's been a sunny day and the cats have trashed my bed room agan  smokey has blue glitter on him you can see it when he walks under the light it shines lol how's you and all


Hiya hun  Aww bless! a SPARKER LY Smokey! hehehehe! i bet it's been YOU jumping up n down on the bed, and blaming the poor kitties! :hand: hahaha! 

I am ABSOLUTELY poooooped! finished some more painting around 2  and have just made my self some toasted home made scones! yummy....before i bugger off to bed.

I've MISSED you Miss Katie  not had a chat for a few days


----------



## Jonesey

So many posts in so little time - I can't keep track!

How've you been Angie!!! Missed you for the longest time!  I've been meaning to ask for a while now, WTF is a chuckle buttie? Maybe I don't want to know... 

Hi Katie! I'm glad to hear your pets are still they're loony selfs!  And how's Mr. Turkey?

I'm sorry about your Mum Coral, how awful. I've got the thread in another tab, but haven't read it yet. My MIL lives with us and has been for the last eight years, for the most part it's worked out well, but it is hard too so I get where you're coming from. Wish you well.


----------



## Jonesey

Oh my Coral, just read your other thread, I had no idea. Your poor Mum. Thank goodness she has you and I hope things get better for you all really soon. Wish you well.  And what a fecking asssholio that man she fell for is! Grrr.


----------



## Angie2011

Jonesey said:


> So many posts in so little time - I can't keep track!
> 
> How've you been Angie!!! Missed you for the longest time!  I've been meaning to ask for a while now, WTF is a chuckle buttie? Maybe I don't want to know...
> 
> Hi Katie! I'm glad to hear your pets are still they're loony selfs!  And how's Mr. Turkey?
> 
> I'm sorry about your Mum Coral, how awful. I've got the thread in another tab, but haven't read it yet. My MIL lives with us and has been for the last eight years, for the most part it's worked out well, but it is hard too so I get where you're coming from. Wish you well.


I've missed you for the longerest time! hahaha! am ok hun, just bloody sick of painting the house! gurr! 

WTF is chuckle butties! hahaha! Mmmm how do i explain......it's just something daft really, my Dad always used to say it (while rubbing his hands together) just a words to make us smile  and it always did.....sooooo i just use it AND it always makes me SMILE!!  and brings back nice memories...... so there you have it.....Chuckle butties  xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hiya hun  Aww bless! a SPARKER LY Smokey! hehehehe! i bet it's been YOU jumping up n down on the bed, and blaming the poor kitties! :hand: hahaha!
> 
> I am ABSOLUTELY poooooped! finished some more painting around 2  and have just made my self some toasted home made scones! yummy....before i bugger off to bed.
> 
> I've MISSED you Miss Katie  not had a chat for a few days


Hahaha angie you can't blame me for the naught ness smokey get up to 

I have missed you too Hun my eye swelled up and I only just back on line today it better now and I tryed to say hi to you today on msn and it said error  so I was like boohoo and now hot mail has said it having problems too is everyone else's working I hope mines back tomorrow cos me misses it 

If it not I'll hit it with a big pain angie we be back to chatting then :thumbup: night night hun you take care of your self and if ya on msn tomorrow at sone point I'm gonna retry and say hi the stupid thing thow it out the window


----------



## katie200

Hahaha Jonesey every thing moves fast don't it on thread lol hard to keep track lol mr turnkey has been knocked down the stairs hahaha with mr banna lol


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> Hahaha angie you can't blame me for the naught ness smokey get up to
> 
> I have missed you too Hun my eye swelled up and I only just back on line today it better now and I tryed to say hi to you today on msn and it said error  so I was like boohoo and now hot mail has said it having problems too is everyone else's working I hope mines back tomorrow cos me misses it
> 
> If it not I'll hit it with a big pain angie we be back to chatting then :thumbup: night night hun you take care of your self and if ya on msn tomorrow at sone point I'm gonna retry and say hi the stupid thing thow it out the window


Hahaha! you leave my little Angel alone missus! poor poor Smokey hehehe! 

Aww i hope your eye is better hun! HUGS! YEP YEP YEP! i've missed you to hun  Nooooooo! don't hit it with THE pan...you might bugger it up all together  then what would i do :scared: talk nice to it it may work haha! :thumbup:

Jeezz i just nearly chocked on my antibiotic! GULP!! .....there HUGE! i'm sure there bloody horse tabs......AND should go up the other end!  hahahahaha! night night hun talk soon  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angie2011

Night night Jonesey! hope to talk sooooon hun!  you take very good care hun!! xxx


----------



## katie200

Hahahaha angie I'll send smokey too youuu I you be pointing him to the door after an hour  

It fine now has happened befor back to nomal lol I'll try that tomOrrow I'll day angie will think you a good pooter if you makesn work hahahaha I have really missed chatting to youu  thOugh and hopeful we can have a good old catch up tomorrow I'm gonna remove it and reload it in the hope that helps lol  

Haha Holly just fell off the window :lol: she looks confussed lol


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]cHH-i38iprg&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]kq7haX4af54&NR=1[/youtube_browser]


----------



## coral.

Angie2011 said:


> Aww hun i hope your Mum is feeling a lot better soon, and i hope things get a little easyer for you. x


Thankyou Angie means alot


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi Coral
> 
> Hahaha ooh deffo no fun when she gumpy so I better not wake her lol aww that sound nice and I have chocolate bunnys lol
> 
> AWWWW they sound so cute your pets my sister has a hammy and it gets put she called me the other night said it took her till 4 am to find it I said well leave the door open and while your away the hammy gonna get out and play lol
> 
> My pets are all good loon hyper and making noise but good lol in the same you can never have too many pics can you


Yummy chocolate bunnys :thumbup:

Oh gosh :scared: hahah when i let her out, i always put her in her ball, i could never trust her running round herself, and i know for a fact i couldnt trust the cats 

Glad she got her back in the end thought even if it was 4 am lol!

Awwww bless them, have you had a good day?


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> Oh my Coral, just read your other thread, I had no idea. Your poor Mum. Thank goodness she has you and I hope things get better for you all really soon. Wish you well.  And what a fecking asssholio that man she fell for is! Grrr.


Thanks, means alot 
Yeah it just shows how bad some people can be in this world :mad2:
they deserve to go to hell!
at the moment shes very vunerable, and im just taking each day as it comes with her


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Yummy chocolate bunnys :thumbup:
> 
> Oh gosh :scared: hahah when i let her out, i always put her in her ball, i could never trust her running round herself, and i know for a fact i couldnt trust the cats
> 
> Glad she got her back in the end thought even if it was 4 am lol!
> 
> Awwww bless them, have you had a good day?


Hahaha yeah she bidet mean to let her out but she found her agan lucky she don't live with us or the hammy may not have been no more lol

My days been okay ish been getting mums motherday gift reddy for Sunday neary done it lol I hope she likes it hehehe pets are all great how was your day


----------



## katie200

HI EVEYONE HOWS YOUR DAY BEEN AND HOWS ALL YA PETSS :thumbup1:

[youtube_browser]ly5Nhca-tZY[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]c5vAJud03nw&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

well my mum had a nice mothersday she love her pressies :thumbup1: so mee happy how ever now wishing havent have add face packs she said she not gonna be the only one looking scary :shocked: hhahaha hide me see a face pack comeing my way :frown2: hahahaha pets are all good hope ya all well


----------



## Jonesey

Ooooh, face packs, I like the peeling kind - if you get some you could make a mini horror movie because to me it always feels like I'm peeling off skin! 

So Mother's Day there already? I don't think we get it till May. But now I have an idea for my Mum!  My OH bought me and our daughter one of those Olay electric skin polisher thingys, it's awesome for exfoliation, but almost too awesome as my face is pink for a couple of hours after. I only use it at night now.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Ooooh, face packs, I like the peeling kind - if you get some you could make a mini horror movie because to me it always feels like I'm peeling off skin!
> 
> So Mother's Day there already? I don't think we get it till May. But now I have an idea for my Mum!  My OH bought me and our daughter one of those Olay electric skin polisher thingys, it's awesome for exfoliation, but almost too awesome as my face is pink for a couple of hours after. I only use it at night now.


hahahaha jonesey it would be a horror movie me hiding :frown2: hahahaha

coooool i have a eletrick skin buffer thing once but never got to use it cos my lil sister took a liking to it and mes never seen it agan hahahaha 

how are you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Angie2011 said:


> I've missed you for the longerest time! hahaha! am ok hun, just bloody sick of painting the house! gurr!
> 
> WTF is chuckle butties! hahaha! Mmmm how do i explain......it's just something daft really, my Dad always used to say it (while rubbing his hands together) just a words to make us smile  and it always did.....sooooo i just use it AND it always makes me SMILE!!  and brings back nice memories...... so there you have it.....Chuckle butties  xxxxxxx


Awww, that's sweet - and here I thought it was some kind of a 'happy sandwich'! Guess I was right. 

One of these days we'll both be awake at the same time!


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahahaha jonesey it would be a horror movie me hiding :frown2: hahahaha
> 
> coooool i have a eletrick skin buffer thing once but never got to use it cos my lil sister took a liking to it and mes never seen it agan hahahaha
> 
> how are you and biscuit


Oh I'm always coming up with ideas for short films - so far they haven't come to fruition! Probably a good thing. 

That's typical of sisters, stealing your stuff. My little sister used to get some of my clothes before I even grew out of them!

We're good, Biscuit was just out on patrol on our deck and barking at a raccoon in the back yard/garden. They're always out there, I don't think they slept much this winter. She's had three walks today already and will probably get another short one before I go to bed.  We have a giant bear stuffy in the living room - tonight she finally got a hole in his underarm and has been trying to get the stuffing out!  Poor bear, he'll have to go if he starts getting emptied.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh I'm always coming up with ideas for short films - so far they haven't come to fruition! Probably a good thing.
> 
> That's typical of sisters, stealing your stuff. My little sister used to get some of my clothes before I even grew out of them!
> 
> We're good, Biscuit was just out on patrol on our deck and barking at a raccoon in the back yard/garden. They're always out there, I don't think they slept much this winter. She's had three walks today already and will probably get another short one before I go to bed.  We have a giant bear stuffy in the living room - tonight she finally got a hole in his underarm and has been trying to get the stuffing out!  Poor bear, he'll have to go if he starts getting emptied.


hahahahahaha awww bless biscuit jessie the same love to rip her soft toys up :frown2: and has started on her bed :shocked: lol

hahahaha coool its always great to have idear  oohhh my sister do that they borrow stuff and im for evernever seeing em agan :frown2: it like they grow legs 

jessie got a muffin today she took it :frown2: she can be naughty sometimes


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hahaha yeah she bidet mean to let her out but she found her agan lucky she don't live with us or the hammy may not have been no more lol
> 
> My days been okay ish been getting mums motherday gift reddy for Sunday neary done it lol I hope she likes it hehehe pets are all great how was your day


Yeah you can never trust cats around hamsters lol!

Good, glad it sounds like you had a nice day!

glad to hear there doing well my day was okay thanks!

sorry if i dont reply straight back im off to sleep now, catch you tomorrow


----------



## Jonesey

Aww and Jessie is just too pretty to be mad at for long.  I think Biscuit steals things just to get treats! We have to be careful with what she eats - if she had a muffin it would be shooting out of her within an hour. Wheat of any kind gives her a runny bum.  My sister's lab can eat _anything_ - and does! I remember stopping by when my Mum was watching her kids and she'd just made herself a sandwich. In the seconds it took her to answer the door when I knocked Lexi had the sandwich and it was completely gone.  

Ahhh sisters. It gets better when you're in your forties!  I'm lying actually, my sister and I still get into huge and often stupid arguments sometimes.  And I will be absolutely honest - I never instigate them. She still has something to prove with me and I hope one day she gets over it. For you I hope you all become good friends when they mature.


----------



## Jonesey

coral. said:


> Yeah you can never trust cats around hamsters lol!
> 
> Good, glad it sounds like you had a nice day!
> 
> glad to hear there doing well my day was okay thanks!
> 
> sorry if i dont reply straight back im off to sleep now, catch you tomorrow


Aww, stay awake awhle!  Okay, that's not very nice - I hope you have a good sleep and we hear from you tomorrow!

See it's only 9:53pm here - I'm not sleepy at all!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Yeah you can never trust cats around hamsters lol!
> 
> Good, glad it sounds like you had a nice day!
> 
> glad to hear there doing well my day was okay thanks!
> 
> sorry if i dont reply straight back im off to sleep now, catch you tomorrow


hi coral
hahaha thats verry true cant trust cat round small furrys ever :shocked:

glad you had an okay day hows your pets

if ya went too bed night night hun talk to you soon 



Jonesey said:


> Aww and Jessie is just too pretty to be mad at for long.  I think Biscuit steals things just to get treats! We have to be careful with what she eats - if she had a muffin it would be shooting out of her within an hour. Wheat of any kind gives her a runny bum.  My sister's lab can eat _anything_ - and does! I remember stopping by when my Mum was watching her kids and she'd just made herself a sandwich. In the seconds it took her to answer the door when I knocked Lexi had the sandwich and it was completely gone.
> 
> Ahhh sisters. It gets better when you're in your forties!  I'm lying actually, my sister and I still get into huge and often stupid arguments sometimes.  And I will be absolutely honest - I never instigate them. She still has something to prove with me and I hope one day she gets over it. For you I hope you all become good friends when they mature.


hahahaha she is she give that i didnt take a think look hmm hahahaha :frown2: awwww bless biscuit she cant have muffins jessie should but sometimes she miss behave hahahaha that like when we had kandy she would take food with in secs :shocked: and ya wasnt geting it off her lol

ahhh sister always have there argements but as long sas ya try to be there when it counts thats whatb matters and then ya just hope one day they will grow up 

i was well agggguuuu when i was doing my asda shopping the other day there have a store revamp and you cant get my quorn baccon :frown2: not impressed i like it the quorn stuff is deffo the best vegatian stuff :thumbup1: lol

have you seen any good tv


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, I'm sorry - no veggie bacon for you! My OH eats the veggie hotdogs and meat slices sometimes - they are expensive though. And just as salty as the real thing. We get tofu chicken breasts (I call them fake chickens) which are really REALLY good, just as good as real chicken as I do eat that too. I found a recipe for zucchini burgers that were wheat free (can't eat wheat) and bought some zucchini then couldn't find the recipe again! I hate when that happens, sometimes I forget to bookmark stuff.  

I don't watch much tv, usually just movies unless I'm not sleeping and something catches my eye. The last series I was into was True Blood and then I missed too much so don't watch it anymore. I should get the dvds. What are you watching?


----------



## porps

hiya night ppl 
How ya all doing?

Kitties are all fine... Digweed has decided to start sleeping in the basket which a mate gave me almost a year ago for rumble, which is nice cos rumble has never used it in all that time 
heres a link to that collaboration track i was going on about as promised...
Doom by Breo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
hope you like


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, I'm sorry - no veggie bacon for you! My OH eats the veggie hotdogs and meat slices sometimes - they are expensive though. And just as salty as the real thing. We get tofu chicken breasts (I call them fake chickens) which are really REALLY good, just as good as real chicken as I do eat that too. I found a recipe for zucchini burgers that were wheat free (can't eat wheat) and bought some zucchini then couldn't find the recipe again! I hate when that happens, sometimes I forget to bookmark stuff.
> 
> I don't watch much tv, usually just movies unless I'm not sleeping and something catches my eye. The last series I was into was True Blood and then I missed too much so don't watch it anymore. I should get the dvds. What are you watching?


ooohhh i hate loseing thing too it drive me insane traceing my steps and still take day befor i find what i lost  hahahaha

yeah i tryed the vegtain sausage and there quite nice tooo noo not untill they finched thee revamp :frown2: hahaha

my sister love the true blood stuff i watched pretty woman a dvd i got mum for motherday we watched it to gether great flim  and desprate house wive gotta catch up with tomorrow 



porps said:


> hiya night ppl
> How ya all doing?
> 
> Kitties are all fine... Digweed has decided to start sleeping in the basket which a mate gave me almost a year ago for rumble, which is nice cos rumble has never used it in all that time
> heres a link to that collaboration track i was going on about as promised...
> Doom by Breo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> hope you like


HELLOOOO PORPS

were all good 

awwww bless that cute  your kittys are well sweetie aint they what you been upto im now looking at the link alway happy to here your music


----------



## katie200

that ones great it has a real cluby sound :thumbup1: it deffo rocks well done you both


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone tonight and ya cutie pets 

[youtube_browser]vYFsoyQY-yk[/youtube_browser]

what a day ive had deffo glad mondays over  my sister went to babysit for my uncle he had cort anyhow sometime in the day around 12 the bang bang on the kitchen window my uncle yelling undo the door so go to the door he said i just went back to mine my frount doors open your sister cars still there and no sister  (she had taken his kid to school nearly an hour befor so know his kid was fine) well anyway he was mad as hell like he was in contempt of cort cos he left to look for her we where all worried cos it sounded strange she leave her car and his door open  anyway we asked him if she was at grandads as they live 2 mins from one another no he said i called him he said are you sure i said ohh yess he said in a moody tone so we call her and all her phone turned off getting more worried by the stupid min  then hour or so later she turns up where the hell you been i said she said oohh grandad invited me for a cuppa she said i said noo that a lie uncle called him oohh she said not he just turned up there moody as sin he never called :cursing: the lieing uncle worried me like any thing though something bad had happened to her :cursing: but she fine phew

anyway so after hugs and a good old hot choclate feeling a lil better then she said how unwell grandad is and how much of a lovely chat she had with him how withed he looks but it was so nice for her to see him :crying: :crying: :crying: i just wanted to cry i miss him and felt a lil jellous that sound so terrable dont it, and with mum upset cos she went had to put on a brave face but tbh i felt really strange guilty like then got all anxous about it 

anyway smokey is now beating up mr turkey happyly like a cat prosesed :smilewinkgrin: so he sooo happy kitty holly happy happy to have him back she like my play buddy  room turned upside down :smile5: jessie having sweet dreams of doggie bones  and today she was barking at a lady bird like it was an intruder today the hyprer loon dog :huh:

hope you all had a lovely monday on the plus side i got sunshine today


----------



## Jonesey

Oh Katie, what a day you've had! And your Uncle sounds like his usual absolute 'sh*tty' self. And I'm so sorry you can't get to your Granddad, can anyone get him to you? You must be so worried. 

I'm glad your pets are good though! Their own happiness can make the worst day just a bit better, yeah? Biscuit is continuing to be very needy, I had a long day at work plus am very tired, but as soon as I got home we had an hour walk (OH too), then supper, then another solid hour of play (honestly I had her playing under a blanket, I was running out of ideas) and then we just had another hour long walk. I am so ready for bed! But you know, her happiness at seeing me or my OH walking through the door - well that could lift me up from the baddest day. 

Porps your song was brilliant - it made me want to dance! If I wasn't so tired I probably would have too. Well done. 

Goodnight, hope to talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 

AWWWW sounds like biscuit was happy to see you bless her lil heart she so cute  hope your days going well 

I was so worried about my sister and still feeling so gilty about my grandad the trouble is no one will even give me his number so I can call him on the quite I hate to think of him Ill cos I remember him as a strong old man but I haven't seen him in a long time grrr life hey 

I agree props music made me dance too verry club sounding  and my smokey is sun bathing right now another sunny day


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE AND THERE PETS TO NIGHT 

HERE SOME VIDS FROM TO DAY OF SMOKEY HOLLY AND JESSIE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A LOVELY TUESDAY 

[youtube_browser]5xUcQnmbF_s[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]c-xCQ2aZQ8M[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]98XZW7DGmII[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]mtoQeA-HvdA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]iJIlyI4xw30[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]yMkKE0rz2u8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]tb-b9IbM1ms[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]vsTwIMqf5IM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]S74d88NizY8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, your pets are adorable Katie - I think last time I saw them outside there was snow on the ground. Love Holly's harness, Jessie's grass guzzling and Smokey being Smokey. First he'd rather be petted than play, then makes friends with the lawnmower! lol  They are super cute. 

I hope things are better for you today, I can't understand why no one will give you your Grandad's phone number?!! Is there any way you could get to see him? It really makes me sad for you.  I'm always worrying about my own Da, he'll be 86 this year and I've noticed lately just how old he's getting with the health issues he's had. 

I pick up my kids and hopefully my Mum tomorrow! I'll be glad to get them back, we've really missed them. They've had an absolutely wonderful time in Florida. My daughter said tonight she got us a pressie, that I may not like it, but her Daddy sure will. My son said he got us one as well, and only a little of it has been eaten.  He also lost a tooth! 

We've got record breaking temps here, up to 24C today. We haven't been feeling them of course as we're by the lake, but even with that it's so much warmer than it should be. I think the norm is about 4-6C. I also found a new park for Biscuit that she can run free in (for the most part), we were there this morning and she had a blast. Then my OH took her out this afternoon to our regular park and we had her at the beach round supper time. She's been planted on the couch all night!

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## coral.

*Great videos Katie 

how is everyone doing ? *


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Coral! Your pics of your pets are gorgeous.  

Hey Katie! I hope you're having a good night! 

I'm about to drop, been a long day and damn you American border guards! I know you're doing your job, but I was on a legitimate mission! BUT we're all safe and home again and everybody's happy.


----------



## katie200

coal thanks hun there lil monster really but cute to video sometime  hows you hun and your lovely pets

jonesey ill be okay back to my night thread self tonight  how you biscuit and all


----------



## katie200

JELLOOOOOOOOOO HOW'S EVERYONE AND THERE PETS TONIGHT 

Smokey Holly Jessie are gOod Holly had 5 mins out in the sun today she has a thing for eating grass lol smOkey liked having her out there he wanted her to play with him so he storied her hahahaha lol the lil monster and Jessie been a SQUEEK monster hope all your pets are well and you all too (((( hugs)))

[youtube_browser]ZS3k36i1sGc[/youtube_browser]
smokey and holly lil vid from today


----------



## coral.

Thanks jonesey  how many pets do you have?

awwwwww  i should start taking more videos, i mostly take pictures lol!

im alright thanks was feeling bit down earlier but i seem okay, and the pets are doing well thanks, my kittys also like the grass, they have a pot of kitty grass and there always in the window sil eating it


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Thanks jonesey  how many pets do you have?
> 
> awwwwww  i should start taking more videos, i mostly take pictures lol!
> 
> im alright thanks was feeling bit down earlier but i seem okay, and the pets are doing well thanks, my kittys also like the grass, they have a pot of kitty grass and there always in the window sil eating it


hi coral

awwwww i bet you have some lovely pics of your pets how are they  i take pics of mine too but have been viding them cos there just too cute sometimes :001_rolleyes:

hahahaha awww bless them i should get holly some indoor grass she might like that lol now it summer she gets to go out on her lead for a lil bit now and then  ((((((((((((((((((((((huge hugs)))))))))))))) hopeyou feel better soon hun i have been feeling a lil anxous lately but getting there lol

what you doing this weak end


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Coral, Hi Katie!!!  And anyone else popping in! 

We just have the one pet Biscuit, our mini goldendoodle. We get lots of pics, but I am not very good at putting them up! Loved the latest video Katie.  And I love all the pics and videos, I am lazy and need to do better!

I hope you're feeling better Coral and you as well Katie.

My daughter went to see The Hunger Games tonight, she made me buy her ticket online more than two weeks ago! She was a bit disappointed as a lot of it went away from the book, but there you go that's kids for ya. (she's fourteen) I've heard very good reviews and tried to explain how they have to change certain things to put it on a screen and how the book is always better, blah blah blah. She SAW the Harry Potter movies before reading the books - so I don't think she quite understands how they have to change things. I HOPE when I go see the movie (and my son is bugging) that I enjoy it! 

Just took Biscuit out for a quick walk too (now I'm trying to get my kids in bed - almost 11pm here). She got totally spooked for the second night in a row, I think with all this warm and crazy weather the wildlife is far more active. We're going to go into the minuses next week (just at night) and there are very scared grape farmers. Everything has wakened up way too early this year...


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Awww bless biscuit she so cute I bet it's the wether getting to her and yes I need a pic of biscuit she so cute  hehehe  Awww thanks smokey and Holly like the cam following them around  

My lil sister was like that with Harry potter she red the books first and couldn't get why the movie changed or cut things out it didn't mean what she imagined lol 

It's only 11 something where you are  its 3:18 here the night flys by lol:001_rolleyes:

I wonder what the wether will be like I can here birds singing alreddy


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOOO ALL HOPE YA HAVING A LOVELY EVENING 

HOLLY WAVE HELLOOOOOO TO YA ALLL 
[youtube_browser]rKrY8wOC8ws[/youtube_browser]

hope your all well its been a nice sunny day today the bird singing jessie squeeking:001_rolleyes: hahaha holly has been waving agan see vid above she just loves to wave it always makes me smile it her talant and she a show off she meowws at you sometime befor she wave so you look at her i love when she dose it though sooo darn cute  smokey good been injoying the sun making the most of it and now he wont come in agan : so me calling him but i know hell make me wait till he reddyand come in in his own sweet time  :skep:

hope your all well (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## Jonesey

Oh Holly and Jessie are so adorable in their pic together Katie!  And I love seeing her wave! 

Our daylight savings time starts earlier than yours so right now we're only 4hrs behind. 

Here's a pic of Biscuit and my daughter in early February. She was having her friend birthday party so I've edited out the other girls.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh Holly and Jessie are so adorable in their pic together Katie!  And I love seeing her wave!
> 
> Our daylight savings time starts earlier than yours so right now we're only 4hrs behind.
> 
> Here's a pic of Biscuit and my daughter in early February. She was having her friend birthday party so I've edited out the other girls.


helloo jonesey

awwww such an adorable pic cute biscuit so adorable doggie 

yup the clocks go forword now my tv just changed and i was like 2 something alreddy  then remember the clocks hahahaha

awwww yes jessie just had to kiss miss holly hahahaha holly is so cute when she waves it cheers me up and she was in such a waving mood 

whats biscuit been upto


----------



## Jonesey

Oh your clocks go ahead tonight?! Why did I think it was in May for Britain? duh.  I guess we will be back on five hours split then. 

Biscuit is still lying on the couch with my OH and kids watching some crazy action movie with lots of shooting and creepy sh^t. I get tired of those movies - but try to get my OH and son to watch a romantic comedy - HA!

There was a karate grading today and my daughter and I were on the grading panel so my OH took Biscuit out for her walk. We're going to our kata class tomorrow so I will probably get her out for an early walk and OH will take her while we're gone. This pooch is not lacking for exercise!  We have a giant bear in the living room and she's made a hole under his front leg and was merrily pulling out his stuffing earlier. I think, for his own safety, he needs to go away. I had her out late this afternoon and she was playing with a 10yr old shepherd cross, Blue. They were getting on pretty well and then he got a stick and crunched it into little bits that she was trying to catch. Then she got some piece of something red (don't know what it was, it was plastic), he tried to take it from her or maybe just sniff it, I don't know and she got snippy/snarly with him. So he nipped her hard and she yelped. His owner was really nice, we both put them back on lead and then stood talking and then walked for a bit and the two of them - while not playing anymore still walked together. I think that was important because sometimes when something goes wrong with another dog they are quickly separated and taken away from each other and then she's wary of any other dogs for a short while afterwards. This time I'm sure she figured out that the other dog wasn't out to get her, it was just a disagreement.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh your clocks go ahead tonight?! Why did I think it was in May for Britain? duh.  I guess we will be back on five hours split then.
> 
> Biscuit is still lying on the couch with my OH and kids watching some crazy action movie with lots of shooting and creepy sh^t. I get tired of those movies - but try to get my OH and son to watch a romantic comedy - HA!
> 
> There was a karate grading today and my daughter and I were on the grading panel so my OH took Biscuit out for her walk. We're going to our kata class tomorrow so I will probably get her out for an early walk and OH will take her while we're gone. This pooch is not lacking for exercise!  We have a giant bear in the living room and she's made a hole under his front leg and was merrily pulling out his stuffing earlier. I think, for his own safety, he needs to go away. I had her out late this afternoon and she was playing with a 10yr old shepherd cross, Blue. They were getting on pretty well and then he got a stick and crunched it into little bits that she was trying to catch. Then she got some piece of something red (don't know what it was, it was plastic), he tried to take it from her or maybe just sniff it, I don't know and she got snippy/snarly with him. So he nipped her hard and she yelped. His owner was really nice, we both put them back on lead and then stood talking and then walked for a bit and the two of them - while not playing anymore still walked together. I think that was important because sometimes when something goes wrong with another dog they are quickly separated and taken away from each other and then she's wary of any other dogs for a short while afterwards. This time I'm sure she figured out that the other dog wasn't out to get her, it was just a disagreement.


awwww bless im sure there where just haveing a lil doggie argment but i defo agree with you if you pull em away and run off then then next dog seem scary to them i like that they walk together

i bet the grading was be fun  hahaha i dont do action movie either romantic comdy much better  lol

yup time went forword i for got and though my laptop had gone funny when it jumped from 12 to 2 hahahaha:mellow:


----------



## Jonesey

How long is it light out in the summer?

I was nervous at this grading as at the last one not everyone passed (I did) and I felt so incredibly bad for the two that didn't.  This one, our Shihan was pleased with everyone and everything so it was great. They all made it to the next level. 

I find it takes almost a week to get used to the new time! I kept saying to myself - well it's really only 7 instead of 8 - and I hate that!! Grrr...


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> How long is it light out in the summer?
> 
> I was nervous at this grading as at the last one not everyone passed (I did) and I felt so incredibly bad for the two that didn't.  This one, our Shihan was pleased with everyone and everything so it was great. They all made it to the next level.
> 
> I find it takes almost a week to get used to the new time! I kept saying to myself - well it's really only 7 instead of 8 - and I hate that!! Grrr...


it nomal light out till around 6 in the evening i think in the summer

im glad everyone passed i the same if i get to do something and some else dont i feel like bad for them but it how it works aint it

i find it hard when the times change it always like it cant be that time alreddy hahahaha lol


----------



## Jonesey

Are you sure? I thought it was light outside way later than that in summertime. Here - at full peak in June it is light outside till almost 10pm, after June 21st it starts getting dark earlier. And in December twilight comes at about 4:45/5pm.

I'm used to the time change now, but as I said it took about a week. I used to be a night owl, now I find I have to get to bed by midnight or I just won't sleep.

And I'm way way behind on getting my OH's stuff ready for the accountant for tax time - I probably won't be on much next week as I'll be frantically trying to get it all done! Every year I tell myself I'm going to get it done early and every year I'm in the same boat! 


katie200 said:


> it nomal light out till around 6 in the evening i think in the summer
> 
> im glad everyone passed i the same if i get to do something and some else dont i feel like bad for them but it how it works aint it
> 
> i find it hard when the times change it always like it cant be that time alreddy hahahaha lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Are you sure? I thought it was light outside way later than that in summertime. Here - at full peak in June it is light outside till almost 10pm, after June 21st it starts getting dark earlier. And in December twilight comes at about 4:45/5pm.
> 
> I'm used to the time change now, but as I said it took about a week. I used to be a night owl, now I find I have to get to bed by midnight or I just won't sleep.
> 
> And I'm way way behind on getting my OH's stuff ready for the accountant for tax time - I probably won't be on much next week as I'll be frantically trying to get it all done! Every year I tell myself I'm going to get it done early and every year I'm in the same boat!


hahahahahaha im not sure i took a guess  wow you must get nice summers 

hahahaha im a complete night owl i love night time the stary sky the pooter and a good chatter with you all im all sorted :tongue:

ooohhhh you deffo gonna be busy busy busy we be haveing a jonesey seach if ya get lost under paper work for weaks  hahaha


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha im not sure i took a guess  wow you must get nice summers
> 
> hahahaha im a complete night owl i love night time the stary sky the pooter and a good chatter with you all im all sorted :tongue:
> 
> ooohhhh you deffo gonna be busy busy busy we be haveing a jonesey seach if ya get lost under paper work for weaks  hahaha


Oooh the trouble is Katie that I've only got about a week to get everything done! That's everything that I could have had done months ago - I just keep procrastinating... Let me know if you find me! 

In summertime though - I really thought Britain was light later than we are! Are you really sure it's only 6 when it gets dark - in summertime too?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oooh the trouble is Katie that I've only got about a week to get everything done! That's everything that I could have had done months ago - I just keep procrastinating... Let me know if you find me!
> 
> In summertime though - I really thought Britain was light later than we are! Are you really sure it's only 6 when it gets dark - in summertime too?


hahahaha i googled it it dont get dark till 22 30 in the summer they say so my guess of 5 was wrong hahahaha

good luck wiuth your paper work hun and if ya gone for weaks youll have a night thread peep all looking for you see ya missed  hahahaha


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> hahahaha i googled it it dont get dark till 22 30 in the summer they say so my guess of 5 was wrong hahahaha
> 
> good luck wiuth your paper work hun and if ya gone for weaks youll have a night thread peep all looking for you see ya missed  hahahaha


OMG thank you SO MUCH for posting that!!! I remembered it getting dark so much later when I was in Ireland as a child - I actually thought maybe I'd imagined it!!!! HA! Well you enjoy those late days when they come to you!

G'night for now!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> OMG thank you SO MUCH for posting that!!! I remembered it getting dark so much later when I was in Ireland as a child - I actually thought maybe I'd imagined it!!!! HA! Well you enjoy those late days when they come to you!
> 
> G'night for now!


hahahahaha will do hahahahaha know in just bad judge of time  hahahaha

NIGHT NIGHT HUN TALK TO YOU SOON


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLLL HOWS EVERY ONE 

[youtube_browser]1&feature=plpp_video[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLLLL HOWS EVERY ONE
> 
> [youtube_browser]1&feature=plpp_video[/youtube_browser]


ELLOOOOOO THERE MISSY!!  not seen you for nages!! hehehehe xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> ELLOOOOOO THERE MISSY!!  not seen you for nages!! hehehehe xxxx


HELLOOOOOOO ANGIE IT BEEN TOOOO LONG  HUGE WAVE WAVE


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOO ANGIE IT BEEN TOOOO LONG  HUGE WAVE WAVE


Hahahahaha! Katie yes it has been ALL of ermmmm!! 10 seconds hahahaha!  xx

I wonder how that Jonesey is getting on!! hehe HI THERE JONESEY!! *BIG WAVE* to you xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahahaha! Katie yes it has been ALL of ermmmm!! 10 seconds hahahaha!  xx
> 
> I wonder how that Jonesey is getting on!! hehe HI THERE JONESEY!! *BIG WAVE* to you xx


hahahahahaha angie that long 10 mins really   it felt sooooooo much longer i was then hedding for the map to go in search of you :biggrin5: :biggrin5:

hellooooooo jonesey for when ya about hope you are well and biscuit


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha angie that long 10 mins really   it felt sooooooo much longer i was then hedding for the map to go in search of you :biggrin5: :biggrin5:
> 
> hellooooooo jonesey for when ya about hope you are well and biscuit


Hahahahaha!!!  xx


----------



## ukdave

Hey everyone how are ya all going?


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahahahaha!!!  xx


hahahahahahahaha  i had a scary moment the other day angie mum made me put face mask stuff on creepy nowwww why did i have to get her that for mother day   i really shouldnt come up with these idears lol :001_rolleyes:


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Hey everyone how are ya all going?


hellooo catpatrol we good pets are all fine hows you and your lovely kittys


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hellooo catpatrol we good pets are all fine hows you and your lovely kittys


My cats are a bit lazy haha  How are you, Smokey, Jessie and Holly?


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> Hey everyone how are ya all going?


HELLOOO THERE HUN!!!  how are you? x


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> My cats are a bit lazy haha  How are you, Smokey, Jessie and Holly?


awww bless them smokey holly and jessie are all good smokey playing with holly and jessie fast asleep they been injoying the sun shine latle and i storkrd them with me cam to vid them out there i put a few vids on here a few pages back if ya wana see them haveing sun fun lol  what you been upto


----------



## ukdave

Angie2011 said:


> HELLOOO THERE HUN!!!  how are you? x


I have a cold so I'm resting. How are you going?


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> awww bless them smokey holly and jessie are all good smokey playing with holly and jessie fast asleep they been injoying the sun shine latle and i storkrd them with me cam to vid them out there i put a few vids on here a few pages back if ya wana see them haveing sun fun lol  what you been upto


 aww cool I'll take a look at the vids when I go on the computer  I'm having a rest because I have a cold.


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahahaha  i had a scary moment the other day angie mum made me put face mask stuff on creepy nowwww why did i have to get her that for mother day   i really shouldnt come up with these idears lol :001_rolleyes:


Hahahaha! that's really funny  i remember we used to have a pamper night and we would all put face maskes on even mum, well i used to get the one that you peeled off your face when it was dry AND i used to wet it and stick it on the bathroom mirror, so who ever went in in the morning would have eyes/nose and mouth stirring at them! haha! all i would hear is ooh you little cow hahaha! x


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> I have a cold so I'm resting. How are you going?


Aww sorry you have a cold hun! feel better soon, i'm ok thanks just pooped trying to paint the blooming house before my Mums Sis comes over from Florida in April. x


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> aww cool I'll take a look at the vids when I go on the computer  I'm having a rest because I have a cold.


awww hope you feel better soon hun colds 



Angie2011 said:


> Hahahaha! that's really funny  i remember we used to have a pamper night and we would all put face maskes on even mum, well i used to get the one that you peeled off your face when it was dry AND i used to wet it and stick it on the bathroom mirror, so who ever went in in the morning would have eyes/nose and mouth stirring at them! haha! all i would hear is ooh you little cow hahaha! x


hahahahahaha that just too funny angie sticking it on the morror  hahahahahaha:lol: mine was wash off one but omg when it drys it hard to get off and so funny


----------



## ukdave

Angie2011 said:


> Aww sorry you have a cold hun! feel better soon, i'm ok thanks just pooped trying to paint the blooming house before my Mums Sis comes over from Florida in April. x


Thanks  What colour are you painting the house?


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> awww hope you feel better soon hun colds
> 
> hahahahahaha that just too funny angie sticking it on the morror  hahahahahaha:lol: mine was wash off one but omg when it drys it hard to get off and so funny


Thanks  I can't wait to buy my cats some fish  they're going to be very happy cats


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> Thanks  What colour are you painting the house?


Living room is in two halves bottem is~Raspberry Bellini top half is~Satin bow
Kitchen walls Satin Bow with bits of the Bellini/through room off the kitchen the same but slightly diff shades, hall is just white, so that one is easey  and not sure on my room yet. x


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Thanks  I can't wait to buy my cats some fish  they're going to be very happy cats


hahahaha awww i bet they will  smokey a dreamie lover he loves the treats that one lol


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Living room is in two halves bottem is~Raspberry Bellini top half is~Satin bow
> Kitchen walls Satin Bow with bits of the Bellini/through room off the kitchen the same but slightly diff shades, hall is just white, so that one is easey  and not sure on my room yet. x


awww that sound nice angie bet it looks fantasic


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> awww hope you feel better soon hun colds
> 
> hahahahahaha that just too funny angie sticking it on the morror  hahahahahaha:lol: mine was wash off one but omg when it drys it hard to get off and so funny


God if i used one of those ones i would have to use a scrubbing brush to get it out of ALL the crevasse's on my face! hahaha!  xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> God if i used one of those ones i would have to use a scrubbing brush to get it out of ALL the crevasse's on my face! hahaha!  xx


hahahahahaha i was continplating the scubbing brush after 30 min of it sticking like glue  but after a while it came off  and then the morror chose to fall off the wall  hahahahaha


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha i was continplating the scubbing brush after 30 min of it sticking like glue  but after a while it came off  and then the morror chose to fall off the wall  hahahahaha


Hahaha! Oh nooooo Katie you killed the mirror! hahaha xx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! Oh nooooo Katie you killed the mirror! hahaha xx


hahahahaha thats nothing new the mirror dont like meee  its alway jumping ship :lol: :lol:


----------



## ukdave

Angie2011 said:


> Living room is in two halves bottem is~Raspberry Bellini top half is~Satin bow
> Kitchen walls Satin Bow with bits of the Bellini/through room off the kitchen the same but slightly diff shades, hall is just white, so that one is easey  and not sure on my room yet. x


Nice


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hahahaha awww i bet they will  smokey a dreamie lover he loves the treats that one lol


 my cats love their treats


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha thats nothing new the mirror dont like meee  its alway jumping ship :lol: :lol:


Hahaha! i RUN passed mine, in fear it will tell me the truth!  hahahaha! xx


----------



## Angie2011

CatPatrol said:


> Nice


Thank you!  Mum picked the colours x


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> my cats love their treats


cooool bless them


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha! i RUN passed mine, in fear it will tell me the truth!  hahahaha! xx


hahahahaha awww im sure it say you look great today  i dont even have to run angie it runs from me  hahahahahaha


----------



## katie200

evening all hoes everyone and there cutie pets hope ya all well 

[youtube_browser]d7YazhNaX3w[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]U3BTx5mwk-Y&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]EPfOw5Rf6v8[/youtube_browser]

:laugh: :laugh:

smokey and holly are having a mad hour raceing about :yikes: and jessie fast asleep it been a nice sunny day to day


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! I am now officially a fb creeper!    I totally spied all over my daughter's account - not spying really as I've always told her I'm allowed full access - still it felt like spying.  She's had conversations with boys, some of them slightly racy, but she is 14 and I was actually a little proud of how she handled herself.

Now I'm wondering - should I tell her I was on and quiz her on what I found? Or just leave it for now and check again in another few weeks? I'm leaning towards just leaving it alone.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello! I am now officially a fb creeper!    I totally spied all over my daughter's account - not spying really as I've always told her I'm allowed full access - still it felt like spying.  She's had conversations with boys, some of them slightly racy, but she is 14 and I was actually a little proud of how she handled herself.
> 
> Now I'm wondering - should I tell her I was on and quiz her on what I found? Or just leave it for now and check again in another few weeks? I'm leaning towards just leaving it alone.


hahaha jonesey :yikes: fb page watcher :yikes: well least your able to chech up on her and make sure she okay without being invase :yesnod: i agree let it slide this time and keep an eye if there something you feel has to be talked about bring out the jonesey fb quiz book :yesnod:

hows you tonight and biscuit


----------



## katie200

EVEWNING ALL ME NIGHT OWL PEEPS HOWS EVERYONE AND THERE CUTIE PETS 

[youtube_browser]QAkccSjLfus[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]5eyp13Y0_88&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

hows everyone this evening it been nice sunny wether today holly had a lil grass time :yesnod: smokey climbed a tree and is now playing i will not come in doors :incazzato: hahahaha jessies asleep :yesnod: ive been doing a lil writing today think im completly crap at it :laugh: but i like giving it a go a lil creatvie writeing :yesnod: also mum helped my uncle make his kid a easter hat that came out well  she good that that kinda thing :lol:

have any of you been watching being human sundays just gone epsode was so good it made me cry 

anyway hope your all well and pets too


----------



## coral.

Hey guys 
i havent been on in a few days and i feel like ive missed loads lol

how is everyone? and all your pets doing


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> hey guys :d
> i havent been on in a few days and i feel like ive missed loads lol
> 
> how is everyone? And all your pets doing :d


hellooooooooooo coral welcome baaaaacccck hope you welll were all good :d


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE DOING AND YA PETS HOPE YOUR ALL WELL AND INJOYING THE SUNSHINE 

some jessie pics she came in my room for a visit but had to put her on her lead cos the cats send her in to a jessie hypr frendzy :yikes: hahahahahashe been a good girl though been by mum side most of the evening cos she not been feeling to well to day  but jessie make anyone feel better :laugh: and a pic of smokey asleep uner my blankets :yesnod: smokey was so pleased to have jessie in our room he was kissing her and she was an angel when droped a treat by mistake and smokey went for it and she went for it she licked him out the way im i love seeing them together there too darm cute:yikes:

its been far too hot today did my asda shop today finely :yesnod: so yummy ice cream on the way :laugh: holly been cute today waveing agan :yesnod:





































jessie yawning in my room she came in for a visit :yesnod:


----------



## porps

evening katie.. bit early for night thread aint it  Suppose not actually.
Aw jessie always looks so happy, she always seems to have a massive grin on her face 

I moved the cat tree/scratchpost today... it now resides at the one end of the sofa.. hopefully tango will start scratching that instead of the leather sofa every time he walks past :angry:
It's been good though, rumble loves it in it's new position and had a mad hour on it as soon as i moved it.










It's not particuarly steady but it doesnt seem to bother rumble. Aw and he looks so cute when he lies on the top platform hanging his head over the side and peering through that circular tube bit.... LOOKS cute... however i got a bit too close to him earlier and he shot a claw through the tube lightening fast and caught me a good un on the nose. Lil bugger!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> evening katie.. bit early for night thread aint it  Suppose not actually.
> Aw jessie always looks so happy, she always seems to have a massive grin on her face
> 
> I moved the cat tree/scratchpost today... it now resides at the one end of the sofa.. hopefully tango will start scratching that instead of the leather sofa every time he walks past :angry:
> It's been good though, rumble loves it in it's new position and had a mad hour on it as soon as i moved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not particuarly steady but it doesnt seem to bother rumble. Aw and he looks so cute when he lies on the top platform hanging his head over the side and peering through that circular tube bit.... LOOKS cute... however i got a bit too close to him earlier and he shot a claw through the tube lightening fast and caught me a good un on the nose. Lil bugger!


HELLOOOOOO PORPS :laugh: awww rumbles soooo adorablely cute :yesnod: bless him looks super happy  up there i bet the was ouch the claws coming out hehehehe hows your music coming along  hows you been lately


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOO PORPS :laugh: awww rumbles soooo adorablely cute :yesnod: bless him looks super happy  up there i bet the was ouch the claws coming out hehehehe hows your music coming along  hows you been lately


the music thing is going ok i suppose, i have done little bits and pieces but mostly just practicing and learning and stuff, will sequence another tune at some point when i get bored with the twiddling knobs on my controller  Am learning how to play stuff "live" atm rather than actually making anything new.
I've been ok too i suppose i shouldn't complain... though am not in the best of moods atm cos i ran out of money/cigs/weed/coffee on monday and gonna be skint till weekend... at which point, no doubt, the weather will switch back to peeing it down all the time.
Oh n i had some kinda wierd seizure the other week when a few of my mates were round, dunno what caused it.. gotta go for some blood tests on monday :/
but.. im still alive 

[youtube_browser]qM0zINtulhM&ob=av2n[/youtube_browser]

How've you been? have you started your creative writing course yet?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> the music thing is going ok i suppose, i have done little bits and pieces but mostly just practicing and learning and stuff, will sequence another tune at some point when i get bored with the twiddling knobs on my controller  Am learning how to play stuff "live" atm rather than actually making anything new.
> I've been ok too i suppose i shouldn't complain... though am not in the best of moods atm cos i ran out of money/cigs/weed/coffee on monday and gonna be skint till weekend... at which point, no doubt, the weather will switch back to peeing it down all the time.
> Oh n i had some kinda wierd seizure the other week when a few of my mates were round, dunno what caused it.. gotta go for some blood tests on monday :/
> but.. im still alive
> 
> [youtube_browser]qM0zINtulhM&ob=av2n[/youtube_browser]
> 
> How've you been? have you started your creative writing course yet?


ooohhhh noo you had a seizure (((hugs))) you okay did you go to the hospatil hun hope ya bloods go alright ooohhhh running out of coffeee not fun my mums a gump if she ait her her coffee you can stand a spoon in it:yikes: well keep ya chin up and do every thing ya can to take ya mind off it you know how us night peeps just love your music were like ya tune goupies :yesnod: as my sister would put it 

ive been okay had a few weak weaks with my anxity but bit better now i havent started it yet will be soon though although i been praticeing and im so crap at it :yikes: but im a tryer :yesnod: and that what counts right :laugh:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> ooohhhh noo you had a seizure (((hugs))) you okay did you go to the hospatil hun hope ya bloods go alright ooohhhh running out of coffeee not fun my mums a gump if she ait her her coffee you can stand a spoon in it:yikes: well keep ya chin up and do every thing ya can to take ya mind off it you know how us night peeps just love your music were like ya tune goupies :yesnod: as my sister would put it
> 
> ive been okay had a few weak weaks with my anxity but bit better now i havent started it yet will be soon though although i been praticeing and im so crap at it :yikes: but im a tryer :yesnod: and that what counts right :laugh:


nah i didnt go to hospital, even tho it's literally only 2mins walk from my house and my mates were offering me a lift  didnt wanna make a fuss so just went to my docs a few days later. I'm sure its nowt and if its not nowt i dont wanna know about it.
Glad u feelin better lately, and ye its the tryin that counts.. plus, if u were already good at it u wouldnt need the course in the first place right?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> nah i didnt go to hospital, even tho it's literally only 2mins walk from my house and my mates were offering me a lift  didnt wanna make a fuss so just went to my docs a few days later. I'm sure its nowt and if its not nowt i dont wanna know about it.
> Glad u feelin better lately, and ye its the tryin that counts.. plus, if u were already good at it u wouldnt need the course in the first place right?


exatly right  and youu should have been streight down that hospatil :yesnod:but im sure you are gonna be okay your a strong person and ya can only take things as they come ive leaned :yesnod: what you upto tomorrow  you look after your self though dont want one of my fav night thread peeps to go getting ill now do i :incazzato: (((hugs)))

[youtube_browser]rKrY8wOC8ws[/youtube_browser]

this short vid of holly alway cheers me up :laugh: she talanted she waves when you wave at her :yesnod:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> exatly right  and youu should have been streight down that hospatil :yesnod:but im sure you are gonna be okay your a strong person and ya can only take things as they come ive leaned :yesnod: what you upto tomorrow  you look after your self though dont want one of my fav night thread peeps to go getting ill now do i :incazzato: (((hugs)))
> 
> [youtube_browser]rKrY8wOC8ws[/youtube_browser]
> 
> this short vid of holly alway cheers me up :laugh: she talanted she waves when you wave at her :yesnod:


Awww thats brilliant, holly is a clever girl!  
Yeah dont worry about me, i'll be fine, i only went to the docs about it cos my mate made me promise to... otherwise he was gonna ring an ambulance so docs on monday was lesser of 2 evils.
While i was at the doctors i saw this poster for some give up smoking thing on thursdays so i made an appointment for that.. so thats what i'll be doing tomorrow. Dunno what use it will be but theres only one way to find out and i haventy had a cig all week so i have a headstart... maybe they have free coffee too! oh god i so hope they have free coffee 
im like this atm : :incazzato:


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Awww thats brilliant, holly is a clever girl!
> Yeah dont worry about me, i'll be fine, i only went to the docs about it cos my mate made me promise to... otherwise he was gonna ring an ambulance so docs on monday was lesser of 2 evils.
> While i was at the doctors i saw this poster for some give up smoking thing on thursdays so i made an appointment for that.. so thats what i'll be doing tomorrow. Dunno what use it will be but theres only one way to find out and i haventy had a cig all week so i have a headstart... maybe they have free coffee too! oh god i so hope they have free coffee
> im like this atm : :incazzato:


hahahahaha well glad ya seen a doc :yesnod: oohhhhh giving up the cigs now when ya go ask for chew patches and the fake *** youll be a non smoker in no time that how my mum did it and she smoked 70 a day and she been a non smoker for nearly 4 years now :yikes: porps you gonna be dreaming about coffee now when ya go say give me coffee and ill try what ever :laugh: bless ya i know how you feel when i have no coke it drive me mad:incazzato: hahahahaha

awww yeah holly a clever one lol :yesnod:


----------



## katie200

EVERYING ALLLLLL HOWS EVERYONE TODAY AND YA PETS 

[youtube_browser]HxxhNAyj3QQ&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

smokey drinking cat milk :yikes: :laugh: 
[youtube_browser]EeBN9PRbmCU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]cHH-i38iprg[/youtube_browser]

hi all evening porps angie jonesey carol hope you alll welll im okay its been another hot summer day  smokey got some cat milk today he get a lil in the summer cos im a soft touch and hes always loves it :yikes: hahahaha holly beinf a meowwing cat this evening and jessie asleep in mums room keeping her compiny as she been unwell today:thumbdown:but apart for that been a okay day hows everyone else


----------



## coral.

Hey guys 

Glad your doing well Katie, great pictures and videos by the way love them 
i see your kittys love cat milk mine to especially Spice as she goes to all 4 bowls haha!and great cat tree Porps!

and thanks katie im liking the weather hope everyone is too 
its been a long day and im completely shattered can barely keep my eyes open lol
hope everyone has a good day tomorrow


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Glad your doing well Katie, great pictures and videos by the way love them
> i see your kittys love cat milk mine to especially Spice as she goes to all 4 bowls haha!and great cat tree Porps!
> 
> and thanks katie im liking the weather hope everyone is too
> its been a long day and im completely shattered can barely keep my eyes open lol
> hope everyone has a good day tomorrow


hi coral

hahahaha they do have a cute ness yes smokey always loved cat milk ever since he was a kitten so he gets some now and then  holly tryed it today amd she shock her head like ewwww not drinking that agan  awwww bless i bet your cats are soo cute  the wether okay i have my 2 fans :yikes: so it still has a winter affect in my room although watching jessie out in the garden on a sunny days nice 

hope you have a lovely tomorrow too night night take care


----------



## xgemma86x

Good morning all,

I say morning as it's 3:10am lol. I'd be asleep right now if my hamster didn't bang on her cage  Hope all are ok??x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I say morning as it's 3:10am lol. I'd be asleep right now if my hamster didn't bang on her cage  Hope all are ok??x


hi morning sorta  awww what your hamaster name my sister has one and she say she keeps her up sometime lol im alright watching the cats raceing about making loads of noise :yikes: but jessie labs fast asleep :thumbsup:


----------



## porps

hi night folks  hope your all good... all my kitties are sleeping but doing fine  Went to the docs today for that give up smoking thang... But i didnt get any coffee  ANyway she was pretty understanding, said she wouldnt give me the spray cos that might also ruin my enjoyment of the sacred herb and not just tobacco... She said i can have patches but i gotta wait till tomorrow for them.. dunno if i should bother i've been 4or 5 days on willpower alone now, maybe a patch will just set me back... Though i'm probably going out tomorow night so theres gonna be temptation.
Just watching bowling for columbine atm, never seen it before... hopefully fall asleep at some point.
What you lot been up to today? have you been out enjoying the sun?


----------



## katie200

Hi porps AWWWW least your kittys are asleep cute they are mine are well smokey got out and Holly crying and raceing round the bed room like a cat prossesd but jessies asleep  yeah sun been nice I not too warm with my too fans blowing nicely on me  AWWWW no coffee grrr go for the patches hun there give ya that little exter help around temptation  and when you don't go out for a *** you get to do a lil jig according to the add on them :yikes: cooool I'm reading a book well the end of a book then getting up and doing some house work I been putting off what a fun life I lean  hope your okay and best of luck with the stoping smoking


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi morning sorta  awww what your hamaster name my sister has one and she say she keeps her up sometime lol im alright watching the cats raceing about making loads of noise :yikes: but jessie labs fast asleep :thumbsup:


Her name is Pippa. Can't believe how naughty she is

Jessie is soo cute:001_wub:


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> 
> hahahaha they do have a cute ness yes smokey always loved cat milk ever since he was a kitten so he gets some now and then  holly tryed it today amd she shock her head like ewwww not drinking that agan  awwww bless i bet your cats are soo cute  the wether okay i have my 2 fans :yikes: so it still has a winter affect in my room although watching jessie out in the garden on a sunny days nice
> 
> hope you have a lovely tomorrow too night night take care


Hey! 

awwww thats so cute, i did have them on this brand milk but it made Spice sick so i only give them whiskas milk now
i found the weather abit chilly today lol, had abit of a accident today with the microwave, and i put a pie in and it meant to of gone on defrost for 15 mins, but didnt realise it was on full power, and before i knew it there was smoke coming all out the microwave the pie and plate was black :laugh: i had to evacuate the birds, cats and dogs out of the kitchen and frontroom had to have the frontroom double doors, and kitchen window wide open, and funny enough the smoke alarms didnt go off, but they get checked so gonna have to check them again 
well that was my high light of the day haha!
how was yours?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Her name is Pippa. Can't believe how naughty she is
> 
> Jessie is soo cute:001_wub:


awww bless lovely name 



coral. said:


> Hey!
> 
> awwww thats so cute, i did have them on this brand milk but it made Spice sick so i only give them whiskas milk now
> i found the weather abit chilly today lol, had abit of a accident today with the microwave, and i put a pie in and it meant to of gone on defrost for 15 mins, but didnt realise it was on full power, and before i knew it there was smoke coming all out the microwave the pie and plate was black :laugh: i had to evacuate the birds, cats and dogs out of the kitchen and frontroom had to have the frontroom double doors, and kitchen window wide open, and funny enough the smoke alarms didnt go off, but they get checked so gonna have to check them again
> well that was my high light of the day haha!
> how was yours?


hahahahaha ooops thats funny and easy done :yikes: hahahahaha yeah smokey has wiskays milk he loves it and as he only eat dry food  it dont do him any harm :L my day was okay finely save up enough for a laptop so mum can have this one as she dont really use the net much but gonna be staring a lil pooter course so it be good for her to have one  and had a row with my annoying dad well it was more his naggie and me  and say yes no screeeam my sister called to make sure i aint gonna make afool out of her at dinner now thurday as her df coming :yikes: ooohhh its time for the singing vid of her to come out :laugh: :yikes: (kidding) lol jessie riped up stuff and been a bit naughty today and smokey can home at noon and worryed me holly eating treats so all good :thumbsup:

hows everyone tonight


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> awww bless lovely name
> 
> hahahahaha ooops thats funny and easy done :yikes: hahahahaha yeah smokey has wiskays milk he loves it and as he only eat dry food  it dont do him any harm :L my day was okay finely save up enough for a laptop so mum can have this one as she dont really use the net much but gonna be staring a lil pooter course so it be good for her to have one  and had a row with my annoying dad well it was more his naggie and me  and say yes no screeeam my sister called to make sure i aint gonna make afool out of her at dinner now thurday as her df coming :yikes: ooohhh its time for the singing vid of her to come out :laugh: :yikes: (kidding) lol jessie riped up stuff and been a bit naughty today and smokey can home at noon and worryed me holly eating treats so all good :thumbsup:
> 
> hows everyone tonight


Yeah true haha!
mine tend to eat anything haha apart from Felix who used to be fussy!
im also very careful on changing there foods cause it tends to make them sick.
what model laptop u thinking about getting? 
ahh thats good then 
hope that goes well, awwww what did she rip up?
awwww bless them both so adorable


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Yeah true haha!
> mine tend to eat anything haha apart from Felix who used to be fussy!
> im also very careful on changing there foods cause it tends to make them sick.
> what model laptop u thinking about getting?
> ahh thats good then
> hope that goes well, awwww what did she rip up?
> awwww bless them both so adorable


hahahaha awww bless them mine will only eat one type of food jwb and get mad if they run out she riped up paper, my head phones, and got a bag of crisps :yikes:

ADVENT Monza N3 15.6" Laptop - Purple buy online | Currys

thinking of this one cos it 8gb and the shop said to my sis it would play sims and it purple :laugh: and has good reveiws


----------



## coral.

awwww 
have you ever left foil around lol me and the OH had a picknick and took sandwaches, left the foil in a bag woke up the morning and it was ripped everywhere lol!
and the crisp box in the cuboard if you leave the door open Dodger will get in and get in the box and walk all over the packets of crisps then when u eat them there all in bits haha! little buggers arnt they 

oooo i really like that laptop love the purple colour on it  i love pinks and purples 
and its gone down in price quite well! -very nice 
bet you cant wait to get it 
i love the sims havent played it in years lol :O


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> awwww
> have you ever left foil around lol me and the OH had a picknick and took sandwaches, left the foil in a bag woke up the morning and it was ripped everywhere lol!
> and the crisp box in the cuboard if you leave the door open Dodger will get in and get in the box and walk all over the packets of crisps then when u eat them there all in bits haha! little buggers arnt they
> 
> oooo i really like that laptop love the purple colour on it  i love pinks and purples
> and its gone down in price quite well! -very nice
> bet you cant wait to get it
> i love the sims havent played it in years lol :O


hahahahaha awww bless yeah mine do that holly even take loo paper :yikes: honest she runs off with it :laugh: jessie love ripping up stuff and taking socks  there lil monster

hahahaha meeee too im a huge pink and purple person  verry girly colours  i cant it be good to have a upgrad from this one so i can play sims im addicted to that game it just this laptop is not big enother to hold it and as i promised mum this one everyones happy lol :thumbsup:

have you been watching the soaps on tv


----------



## coral.

awww i would love mine to take loo roll but they never have lol!
I catch Felix sometimes sitting on the loo looking inside, and i think dont drink the loo water arghhhh!

and sometimes if Splodge hears the loo flush she will run to it and watch - dont ask lol!
and i catch Dodger drinking from the bath if theres any spots of water in it lol.

do you find it easy having Holly on a lead, ive noticed on your videos 

ah right yeah thats good everyones happy  is it the sims 3?
ive never actually played that, i have the sims on the DS but find it way to complicated i havent actually touched my DS since last year coming to think of it lol!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> awww i would love mine to take loo roll but they never have lol!
> I catch Felix sometimes sitting on the loo looking inside, and i think dont drink the loo water arghhhh!
> 
> and sometimes if Splodge hears the loo flush she will run to it and watch - dont ask lol!
> and i catch Dodger drinking from the bath if theres any spots of water in it lol.
> 
> do you find it easy having Holly on a lead, ive noticed on your videos
> 
> ah right yeah thats good everyones happy  is it the sims 3?
> ive never actually played that, i have the sims on the DS but find it way to complicated i havent actually touched my DS since last year coming to think of it lol!


hahahahaha awwww that funny i bet there all make you laugh at times bless them i alway put the loo seet down ever since smokey was a kitten and fell in the loo :eek6: hahahaha

yeah holly like her harness she get nervus around other at time and it seems to make her feel safe and she like eating grass in the garden in the summer lol

hahaha yup sim3 i also have sims2 as well and have them on ds i play the ds a lot at night or if i need to distrated my self when im anxous


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]fSDr_VMDF3A[/youtube_browser] holly takeing loo paper at night :laugh: :yikes:


----------



## Jonesey

Awww, Holly's just too cute!  Loved all the pics and videos everyone posted ... takes me forever just to catch up! 

I'm off to get my Biscuit out for a walk and then to bed. That puter looks cool Katie - at first I thought 8gigs? But that's not the harddrive of course lol. 

Biscuit got nipped a the other day and was iffy again with other dogs (she gets defensive/aggressive out of fear), but we met the cutest little 16wk old cockapoo yesterday and she was over the moon with him - they played and played. She just loves puppies.  (me too!). Then my OH had her out this afternoon and she played with a couple of dogs so all's good again. I think after a bad experience they just need ONE good one shortly afterwards to help make them trust again! 

We have snow on the ground tonight. I feel so sad for all the plants and trees that have come out with the early freaky warm spring we had. It's going to melt tomorrow, but I hope there's not too much damage done. And the birds - large and small - have been nesting too, poor things.

I hope everyone's had a great night!


----------



## katie200

hi jonesey
hahahaha she is she my cutie pie  and smokey my lil monster  jessie my squeeker :eek6: hahahahahaha

awww busict bless her she a lovely dog  glad your alright

EVENING ALL HOPE YOUR WELL AND YA PETS :thumbsup:

im calling it a night gonna lay in my dark room my heads bannging been like it all day :yikes: but i hope your all okay and meee say a huge massave HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOO YA ALLLLLLLLL


----------



## Guest

Evening. Our kettle has died/packed in.


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha awwww that funny i bet there all make you laugh at times bless them i alway put the loo seet down ever since smokey was a kitten and fell in the loo :eek6: hahahaha
> 
> yeah holly like her harness she get nervus around other at time and it seems to make her feel safe and she like eating grass in the garden in the summer lol
> 
> hahaha yup sim3 i also have sims2 as well and have them on ds i play the ds a lot at night or if i need to distrated my self when im anxous


yeah they never fail to put a smile on my face, especially if im having a bad day! 

awwwww i bet that must of been hillarious to watch, but i would of felt bad laughing at the same time :laugh:

i would love to walk my kittys on a harness but tbh i dont think any of them would have any of it lol, i tried Dodger when he was young still a kitten, and he wasnt having any of it completely hated it and would go mad.

ah right i need to start getting mine out again instead of it being in my case gathering dust lol

i love your video! 
you know who your loo roll theif is now, i should have a look around Holly's probably got a stash some where :laugh:


----------



## coral.

danielled said:


> Evening. Our kettle has died/packed in.


Evening! 
sorry to hear!
things like that always pee me off lol :thumbdown:


----------



## katie200

Hi coral 
Hahahaha smokey a weid cat he has a head for getting him self in to bother ever since he was a kitten he fell down the loo,he got him self stich up the dryer pip and had to be cut out, he's choked on grass and had to gave it removed and climbed my wordrove and hurt his food he has a thing for biteing and I think one day he'll give ne a worry Attact 

Awwwww bless them not ever kitty like a harness however snokey will walk on one as well cos he copied holly lol but he don't need one cos he go out lol


Hahahaha yeah Holly the loo roll hider  hahahahaha 

How are you and your pets tonight


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOO ALLLL HOW'S EVERYONE DOING AND THERE PETS TONIGHT HOPE YOUR ALL WELL 

I'm a lil better tonight after my head ache smokey Holly and Jessie are not happy as there been fire work out side lol and the cars want there nomal food hope it arives tomorrow or I'll be calling em lol today I've been teaching mum how to used the laptop been hour but she know the basic now and is quite happy  my laptop should be here tomorrow so I'll be back to picas nomal lol

Hope your all well and having a good first of the month


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> Hahahaha smokey a weid cat he has a head for getting him self in to bother ever since he was a kitten he fell down the loo,he got him self stich up the dryer pip and had to be cut out, he's choked on grass and had to gave it removed and climbed my wordrove and hurt his food he has a thing for biteing and I think one day he'll give ne a worry Attact
> 
> Awwwww bless them not ever kitty like a harness however snokey will walk on one as well cos he copied holly lol but he don't need one cos he go out lol
> 
> Hahahaha yeah Holly the loo roll hider  hahahahaha
> 
> How are you and your pets tonight


Oh my gosh i would be well careful about him haha!
sounds like he can get himself into a lot of trouble :laugh:

awwww thats nice though! they must love the outdoors!

Im okay thanks and all the pets are doing fine thanks all been fed and settled to go sleep bless them!

how are you and your pets doing? :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesey

Oh poop - I forgot it was April 1st today - didn't even play any tricks on my children!!!   

We went to a house party last night and I had a bit to drink and our hostess put on some Adele - nobody was enjoying it too much so I started singing along - you know - in the hopes that someone else would join in. But unfortunately no one did. Good thing I have such a superstar voice.  If my OH hadn't have brought it up this morning I wouldn't have even remembered! HA!  

I hope your pets have recovered from the fireworks Katie - it's scary for a lot of pets. And I hope you're thrilled with the new puter! 

And glad your pets are all having their sweet dreams Coral!  Biscuit often appears to be asleep then you see her eyes following your every movement....

I hope you're all having sweet dreams. And sorry about the Kettle Danielle, that sucks. I don't know - boiling water in a pot to make tea/coffee just seems wrong. I hope you get a new one soon.


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Oh my gosh i would be well careful about him haha!
> sounds like he can get himself into a lot of trouble :laugh:
> 
> awwww thats nice though! they must love the outdoors!
> 
> Im okay thanks and all the pets are doing fine thanks all been fed and settled to go sleep bless them!
> 
> how are you and your pets doing? :thumbsup:


hi coral

hahahaha he is he insane you should see him tonight :frown2: hyper insane kitty:skep:

awww bless your pets are well behaved want a naughty smokey  hahahahaha

hows you and your pets to night i just been sorting out my new laptop it diffent well the mouse it a lil over the left  gonna take a day or to to get used to lol but so far so good :biggrin:



Jonesey said:


> Oh poop - I forgot it was April 1st today - didn't even play any tricks on my children!!!
> 
> We went to a house party last night and I had a bit to drink and our hostess put on some Adele - nobody was enjoying it too much so I started singing along - you know - in the hopes that someone else would join in. But unfortunately no one did. Good thing I have such a superstar voice.  If my OH hadn't have brought it up this morning I wouldn't have even remembered! HA!
> 
> I hope your pets have recovered from the fireworks Katie - it's scary for a lot of pets. And I hope you're thrilled with the new puter!
> 
> And glad your pets are all having their sweet dreams Coral!  Biscuit often appears to be asleep then you see her eyes following your every movement....
> 
> I hope you're all having sweet dreams. And sorry about the Kettle Danielle, that sucks. I don't know - boiling water in a pot to make tea/coffee just seems wrong. I hope you get a new one soon.


helloooo jonesey

hahaha i did that once sang at a party thing everyone said there where hearing bleeps in there ears for a weak :frown2:

i bet you where great :biggrin: sound like ya had a fun party  the pooter great well no probs so far hahaha

smokeys lost he marbles and running about like a mad kitty and jesse asleep and holly playing lol

hows you and biscuit tonight


----------



## katie200

evening allllll hows you al and ya pets tonight 

[youtube_browser]dMU_BWOEf9Y[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]IwBNY2xqSX8&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

well ive had one of them saying what in my head days :frown2: my mum grrr bro came round today he came to thinkher for some help she gave him how ever he was on about me and was like whyyyy havent you got a boyfriend dont you want one blahso i turned to him and said now why would i wana saddle my self with someone that could be like youuu it sounded so mean and i could help but laugh it i said it befor my mind stoped me so he spent the rest of an hour saying what wrong with me :001_huh: so i was like ummm where do i start that didnt help matter lol :frown2: :frown2: ooppp apart for that b:frown2:een sorting out my pooter and helping mum :biggrin:

what you all been upto tonight


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> 
> hahahaha he is he insane you should see him tonight :frown2: hyper insane kitty:skep:
> 
> awww bless your pets are well behaved want a naughty smokey  hahahahaha
> 
> hows you and your pets to night i just been sorting out my new laptop it diffent well the mouse it a lil over the left  gonna take a day or to to get used to lol but so far so good :biggrin:
> 
> helloooo jonesey
> 
> hahaha i did that once sang at a party thing everyone said there where hearing bleeps in there ears for a weak :frown2:
> 
> i bet you where great :biggrin: sound like ya had a fun party  the pooter great well no probs so far hahaha
> 
> smokeys lost he marbles and running about like a mad kitty and jesse asleep and holly playing lol
> 
> hows you and biscuit tonight


awwwwww  were all okay thanks
had abit of a bad day today though my mum recieved a easter card through the post of this Dennis the one that shes came out a domestic violence situation and he put in it that he loves her, and all she wanted to do was go back to him :frown2:
so we ended up having a massive row, cause obviously i was trying to get to her see sense which was ever frustrating!

but by tonight things seemed to of carmed down, so just hope tomorrow stays the same and will be okay!

hows your day been?

the pets are good thanks Splodge has started carrying my slipper socks around in her mouth :biggrin:
and then nearly all day today Felix has been running out the frontdoor and into the lobby and ive been having to run out and get her back in lol 

And Spice and dodger are good, and also my birds and hamster 

i hope you and your pets are well!

& also hope your okay jonesey


----------



## katie200

hi coral

((((((hugs))))) that must have been really hard i know it alway hard making peeps see sence when they cant or dont wana hope tomorrows better day for you awww bless your pets are welll cute 

im good kinda need to lean to ingadge my brain befor i speak i think been haveing one of though say whats in ya head day hahahaha jessie holly smoke are all fine jessie asleep and holly ad smokey are playing chase around the house time lol


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> 
> ((((((hugs))))) that must have been really hard i know it alway hard making peeps see sence when they cant or dont wana hope tomorrows better day for you awww bless your pets are welll cute
> 
> im good kinda need to lean to ingadge my brain befor i speak i think been haveing one of though say whats in ya head day hahahaha jessie holly smoke are all fine jessie asleep and holly ad smokey are playing chase around the house time lol


Hey, and thankyou 

yeah its really hard cause the last thing i want is for her to back to him :frown2: and also dont want it to seem like im trapping her.
and thanks! 

ahhh right i tend to have them days tends to cause little arguements lol!
i just sorta say what i think, but i dont think before i say it 
that mostly happends that time of the month lol!

awwwww thats sweet, i bet holly and smokey will be shattered soon lol!

Im of to sleep now,im shattered lol!
Goodnight, hope you have good day tomorrow


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey, and thankyou
> 
> yeah its really hard cause the last thing i want is for her to back to him :frown2: and also dont want it to seem like im trapping her.
> and thanks!
> 
> ahhh right i tend to have them days tends to cause little arguements lol!
> i just sorta say what i think, but i dont think before i say it
> that mostly happends that time of the month lol!
> 
> awwwww thats sweet, i bet holly and smokey will be shattered soon lol!
> 
> Im of to sleep now,im shattered lol!
> Goodnight, hope you have good day tomorrow


night night coral

take care

im sure your a great suport to ya mum its a hard thing to deal with but you can only try


----------



## Jonesey

Aw Coral, your poor Mum. I bet she has a couple of good memories of the arsemat and he knows just the right words to use on her.   And she's probably lonely too.  Women used to be raised up with the idea that they're nothing if they don't have a man around, any man. If you can, remind her of how brave she was to leave him and how she has to stay strong. Does she have any good friends she spends time with? Anyone you could invite over for an evening? I hope she's over it again soon and you're all feeling better.



coral. said:


> awwwwww  were all okay thanks
> had abit of a bad day today though my mum recieved a easter card through the post of this Dennis the one that shes came out a domestic violence situation and he put in it that he loves her, and all she wanted to do was go back to him :frown2:
> so we ended up having a massive row, cause obviously i was trying to get to her see sense which was ever frustrating!
> 
> but by tonight things seemed to of carmed down, so just hope tomorrow stays the same and will be okay!
> 
> hows your day been?
> 
> the pets are good thanks Splodge has started carrying my slipper socks around in her mouth :biggrin:
> and then nearly all day today Felix has been running out the frontdoor and into the lobby and ive been having to run out and get her back in lol
> 
> And Spice and dodger are good, and also my birds and hamster
> 
> i hope you and your pets are well!
> 
> & also hope your okay jonesey


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> evening allllll hows you al and ya pets tonight
> 
> well ive had one of them saying what in my head days :frown2: my mum grrr bro came round today he came to thinkher for some help she gave him how ever he was on about me and was like whyyyy havent you got a boyfriend dont you want one blahso i turned to him and said now why would i wana saddle my self with someone that could be like youuu it sounded so mean and i could help but laugh it i said it befor my mind stoped me so he spent the rest of an hour saying what wrong with me :001_huh: so i was like ummm where do i start that didnt help matter lol :frown2: :frown2: ooppp apart for that b:frown2:een sorting out my pooter and helping mum :biggrin:
> 
> what you all been upto tonight


Woo Hoo Katie! You go girlfriend!!!!!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

You made my night!!!!    Always knew you had an inner bitch, bet you knocked him for a loop ha ha!  And he's had it coming for a loooong time.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Woo Hoo Katie! You go girlfriend!!!!!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> You made my night!!!!    Always knew you had an inner bitch, bet you knocked him for a loop ha ha!  And he's had it coming for a loooong time.


hahahahaha jonesey it was super funny well for me i couldnt help it maybe hell stop with the question next time  hahahaha hows you and alll im back to my nomal pooter self now got it all sorted so yayayayaya :thumbup1:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE THIS EVENING HOPE YA ALL OKAY HOWS YA PETS 

JESSIEEEES BIRTHDAY TODAY SHES 3 YEARS OLD :biggrin:
[youtube_browser]-HphBJCQO18[/youtube_browser]

hows everyones day been mines been okay ish lol jessie was hyper cos she got toyyyys hahaha :thumbup1: and it teemed it down with rain  so smokey wasnt pleased lol :frown2: holly okay she busy eating treats :thumbup1: hahaha my sis phoned me today with katieeeee hows youuu in her high piched i want something voice :001_huh: so i was like yessssss :skep: so she said you going to be nice thurday right RIGHT i said meeee aint i alway hahahaha :smilewinkgrin: :001_unsure: (her awncer nooooo you aint dont)  oops hahaha

hope your days gone good


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE THIS EVENING HOPE YA ALL OKAY HOWS YA PETS
> 
> JESSIEEEES BIRTHDAY TODAY SHES 3 YEARS OLD :biggrin:
> 
> hows everyones day been mines been okay ish lol jessie was hyper cos she got toyyyys hahaha :thumbup1: and it teemed it down with rain  so smokey wasnt pleased lol :frown2: holly okay she busy eating treats :thumbup1: hahaha my sis phoned me today with katieeeee hows youuu in her high piched i want something voice :001_huh: so i was like yessssss :skep: so she said you going to be nice thurday right RIGHT i said meeee aint i alway hahahaha :smilewinkgrin: :001_unsure: (her awncer nooooo you aint dont)  oops hahaha
> 
> hope your days gone good


Hi Katie! Sorry I missed you last night, hope the new puter is working well!

That video is way too adorable - I normally hate country music, but with Jessie opening her pressies to it, I was just about singing along! Perfect choice. She is such a precious pet, you could see the happiness in her eyes - so happy. Thank you for posting it, gave me a little tear so it did.

I just had Biscuit out and she was tracking rabbits - almost got one too, I pulled her back just in time. I don't want her to kill bunnies, but I recognize that the mental stimulation of tracking them is still a good thing. Keeps her thinking.

Hope all you PF'ers have had a great evening!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie! Sorry I missed you last night, hope the new puter is working well!
> 
> That video is way too adorable - I normally hate country music, but with Jessie opening her pressies to it, I was just about singing along! Perfect choice. She is such a precious pet, you could see the happiness in her eyes - so happy. Thank you for posting it, gave me a little tear so it did.
> 
> I just had Biscuit out and she was tracking rabbits - almost got one too, I pulled her back just in time. I don't want her to kill bunnies, but I recognize that the mental stimulation of tracking them is still a good thing. Keeps her thinking.
> 
> Hope all you PF'ers have had a great evening!


Helloooo Jonesey 
Haha Jessie a big pup at heart she was have so much fun  couldn't miss her out she only 3 once I though you like to see her haveing birthday fuun and the huge bone she got she ate it in an hour  hahaha she loves them 

Awww bless biscuit I bet it good for her brain as long as she dont get the rabbits lol my grandad dog max when he had him used to track cracket ball he would find soooo manny hahaha

Glad ya all okay  my laptops great still getting used to the diffent mouse pad prossion though hehehehe but it plays the sims great :thumbup1: I can hear the birds alll singing this morning  How's your day been


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> Aw Coral, your poor Mum. I bet she has a couple of good memories of the arsemat and he knows just the right words to use on her.   And she's probably lonely too.  Women used to be raised up with the idea that they're nothing if they don't have a man around, any man. If you can, remind her of how brave she was to leave him and how she has to stay strong. Does she have any good friends she spends time with? Anyone you could invite over for an evening? I hope she's over it again soon and you're all feeling better.


Yeah exactly he seems to know what to say, to brainwash her and to get inside her head :frown2:

yeah she does seem very lonely!
i always think the oppersite no women needs a man  we can do things out self haha 

i stay in with her alot in the evenings, hopefully saturday will be good for her, as were having our 2 friends round my dad, and me and the boyfriend are cooking an easter lunch for the 6 of us, so hopefully that will be nice for her 
Cause recently she tends to get mixed up with things and looks confused and will sometimes loose her temper, one minuite she can be fine, and next minuite she can snap so thats abit hard sometimes :001_huh:

and thankyou!

Hope your doing well Jonesey 

and how are you doing today Katie?


----------



## coral.

*Happy 3rd birthday jessie!!!! 

i hope she had a lovely day   *


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> *Happy 3rd birthday jessie!!!!
> 
> i hope she had a lovely day   *


hahahaha evening coral :biggrin: she had a great day ate a bone squeeking away how are you and your pets this evening


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLL HOWS EVERYONE 

todays been up and down mum missed her cpn apoment cos i forgot about it :frown2: but luckly remade an apoiment for next weak smokey was sick grrr neighbour been feeding him :skep: he should be go though,my sister took mum shopping and i got a call from my lil sis to night the one with the bf thats coming tomorrow she said he was slagging her off on the phone i could here him and then they started arguing i was like stop it they sounded like children dreading tomorrow  cant be doing with argueing :frown2: and my other sis feel pushed out cos she fall out with my lil sister and she wasnt invited to dinner at ours well i told her to come but it would likly course more stress for her any how and my lil sis was saying how she dont get to see her friends noomore or go partying urg tomorrys gonna be hell  anyway hows all of you and your pets hows your day been :biggrin:


----------



## coral.

Im glad jessie had a lovely day 

awwww poor smokey! does it annoy you when the neibours feed him?
cause obviously they might not know what he likes and doesnt,
sounds like youve had quite a day i hope your younger sister and boyfriend make up
and tomorrow will not actually be as bad as you think it will be 
and im sorry for your sister feels pushed out, times like this i feel slightly glad i dont have brothers or sisters lol!
i hope tomorrow goes well for you 
good luck!

Well im okay now thanks, and the pets well . . . the kittys scared me earlier!
they eat a tub of fish food, i say they but i dont actually know who it was or it was more then one lol!
you can read about it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/229034-very-worried-advice-needed-please.html

But they seem okay now thankgod 

How are you feeling now? and how your pets doing?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Im glad jessie had a lovely day
> 
> awwww poor smokey! does it annoy you when the neibours feed him?
> cause obviously they might not know what he likes and doesnt,
> sounds like youve had quite a day i hope your younger sister and boyfriend make up
> and tomorrow will not actually be as bad as you think it will be
> and im sorry for your sister feels pushed out, times like this i feel slightly glad i dont have brothers or sisters lol!
> i hope tomorrow goes well for you
> good luck!
> 
> Well im okay now thanks, and the pets well . . . the kittys scared me earlier!
> they eat a tub of fish food, i say they but i dont actually know who it was or it was more then one lol!
> you can read about it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/229034-very-worried-advice-needed-please.html
> 
> But they seem okay now thankgod
> 
> How are you feeling now? and how your pets doing?


hi coral
well the thing is smokey sentive and any huge change in food makes him sick :frown2: he seem okay now though it deffo annyoing lol oohhh i hope so too i just dont like new people visting and when there aguureing not fun :skep: hahahaha

awww glad your all well omg fish food oops glad there okay bet that gave ya a scare will go read the thread pets are all okay now im not so much im stressing over stuff and my anxity playing up now :frown2: ill be okay though im just a worryer hahahaha

what you upto tomorrow:biggrin:


----------



## coral.

Ah dear thats not good then!
glad hes feeling better 

ah i see you what you mean i also hate that aswell!
you will have to let me know today goes, hope it goes well 

ah dear im the same, constantly stressing and worrying about everything - its not good 

Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Ah dear thats not good then!
> glad hes feeling better
> 
> ah i see you what you mean i also hate that aswell!
> you will have to let me know today goes, hope it goes well
> 
> ah dear im the same, constantly stressing and worrying about everything - its not good
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day!


evening coral 
to days been looooong and stressful my sister made me mad im not good enough to be around her  and her bf well annyoing apart from that days been okay smokey holly and jessie are good  im always a worrryer cant help it it deffo no fun lol

hows your day been and your pets


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS ARE YA AND YA PETS 

[youtube_browser]DbwSeiWrLnU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]ubCdkEROUOI&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

hi hows ya alll hope you all have had a lovely day


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> evening coral
> to days been looooong and stressful my sister made me mad im not good enough to be around her  and her bf well annyoing apart from that days been okay smokey holly and jessie are good  im always a worrryer cant help it it deffo no fun lol
> 
> hows your day been and your pets


Ahh sorry to hear today went badly 
i was hoping it would of went well, and you had nothing to worry about!

my days been okay took the OH dogs for a walk, hes got Ruby whos nearly 2, and Ziggy who is about 21 weeks old lol

been feeling bit fed up and down really 
i tend to worry and feel bit anxious, and also stressed fed up and depressed, but i try not to let things get to me or bring me down 
how old is her boyfriend is he immature?

Good glad to hear there all well 
there all okay thankyou


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Ahh sorry to hear today went badly
> i was hoping it would of went well, and you had nothing to worry about!
> 
> my days been okay took the OH dogs for a walk, hes got Ruby whos nearly 2, and Ziggy who is about 21 weeks old lol
> 
> been feeling bit fed up and down really
> i tend to worry and feel bit anxious, and also stressed fed up and depressed, but i try not to let things get to me or bring me down
> how old is her boyfriend is he immature?
> 
> Good glad to hear there all well
> there all okay thankyou


thanks i was a lil  about it tbh but never let it show lol it was so weid and not nice of her he 21 and she 19 he is a bit inmature so is she but the argureing do ya head in

awww ((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))) that the best way dont let things get ya down im the same sometimes things just get on top of ya but try not to let it lol

awwww they sound sooo cute 21 wow thats an age for a dog  bless

what you been upto today


----------



## coral.

awwwww yeah i guess you would of been , i would of been the same too!
(((((((((((hugs!!)))))))))))

Thanks yeah i know what you mean thats the best way really 

oh no sorry i mean 21 weeks, hes still only a puppy!
yeah if he was 21 that would be amazing haha!

not alot really just took them down the field seperately this afternoon, and did some cleaning up, cooked me and mum tea and just watched the soaps, so not alot today lol 

have you done much?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> awwwww yeah i guess you would of been , i would of been the same too!
> (((((((((((hugs!!)))))))))))
> 
> Thanks yeah i know what you mean thats the best way really
> 
> oh no sorry i mean 21 weeks, hes still only a puppy!
> yeah if he was 21 that would be amazing haha!
> 
> not alot really just took them down the field seperately this afternoon, and did some cleaning up, cooked me and mum tea and just watched the soaps, so not alot today lol
> 
> have you done much?


ahahahahaha ooops :blushing: awwwwww bet he a cute puppy  awww bet they injoyed there walk  i watched the soaps too and watchdog hahaha lol

ive just been in my room on line and playing with the cats jesse was all hyper today lol  what you upto tomorrow


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLLL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT  

[youtube_browser]ubCdkEROUOI[/youtube_browser]

jessie playing with her toy
[youtube_browser]leeENHiqFic[/youtube_browser]

some jessie pics























































hope your all well and ya pets


----------



## Guest

Good evening.


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> ahahahahaha ooops :blushing: awwwwww bet he a cute puppy  awww bet they injoyed there walk  i watched the soaps too and watchdog hahaha lol
> 
> ive just been in my room on line and playing with the cats jesse was all hyper today lol  what you upto tomorrow


awwww sounds good, love the video and pictures of Jessie, she looks like a lovely dog 
is that fox toy one of them new toys, that doesnt have the stuffing inside?
yeah they seemed to heres some pictures
The bigger one is Ruby, and the puppy is Ziggy as a one off i let them on my bf side of the bed and they all fell sleep lol, cause at night time they sleep in a crate in the spare room 

Tomorrow im having me, my mum mum, 2 friends who are also my mums friends, my bf and my dad are having a big roast dinner tomorrow, even though easters sunday, so gonna be 6 of us, and gotta be up slightly early tomorrow to help arrange things lol. and then in the evening, doing my shopping at asda.

Are you upto much?


----------



## HeartofClass

Why am I not sleepy yet


----------



## coral.

sorry internets playing up heres the pictures


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Good evening.


evening hows you



coral. said:


> awwww sounds good, love the video and pictures of Jessie, she looks like a lovely dog
> is that fox toy one of them new toys, that doesnt have the stuffing inside?
> yeah they seemed to heres some pictures
> The bigger one is Ruby, and the puppy is Ziggy as a one off i let them on my bf side of the bed and they all fell sleep lol, cause at night time they sleep in a crate in the spare room
> 
> Tomorrow im having me, my mum mum, 2 friends who are also my mums friends, my bf and my dad are having a big roast dinner tomorrow, even though easters sunday, so gonna be 6 of us, and gotta be up slightly early tomorrow to help arrange things lol. and then in the evening, doing my shopping at asda.
> 
> Are you upto much?


hi coral

awww wow that sound nice hope it gose well  hows your pets tonight hehehe yeah jessie was being super funny today lol she a cutie and yop it a fox with no stuffing in it she love that type of to since a friend got her a raccon for xmas with no stuffing :biggrin: hahaha but wow she dont half slap ya with tham ouch hehehehe

ive just been on line is pf playing up for you it is for me it toom me till now to get off the profile page :skep: hahahaha smokey holly and jessie are good i had an row with dad though he went back on a promise that was and is so inportant to me grrrrr family :frown2:



HeartofClass said:


> Why am I not sleepy yet


hi heartofclass it might be the night owl bug we all have it lol how are you and your pets :biggrin:



coral. said:


> sorry internets playing up heres the pictures


awwwww soooooooooo cute is it your net or the site ? cos if its not the site my net might be following your lol


----------



## HeartofClass

katie200 said:


> hi heartofclass it might be the night owl bug we all have it lol how are you and your pets :biggrin:
> 
> l


Hey there! Oh my pets are great, all sound asleep, but I'm having issues with insomnia again. So frustrating when I'm exhausted mentally but just can't fall asleep how are you?


----------



## katie200

HeartofClass said:


> Hey there! Oh my pets are great, all sound asleep, but I'm having issues with insomnia again. So frustrating when I'm exhausted mentally but just can't fall asleep how are you?


Awww glad your pets are well what sorta pets you got  I know what ya mean I never sleep for long can be a lil frustrating at rime even thou I like the night lol I'm okay my pets are good I have a lab called Jessie and two cat Holly and smokey lol  what you been upto today


----------



## lifeizsweet

Well i was asleep but have just had to pick up my OH as he missed the last train home, and managed to get in a fight aswell!! I'm wide awake now and he's snoring his head off!! Argh!!


----------



## katie200

lifeizsweet said:


> Well i was asleep but have just had to pick up my OH as he missed the last train home, and managed to get in a fight aswell!! I'm wide awake now and he's snoring his head off!! Argh!!


Hi ooops that sound like ya had a intresting evening lol grrrr that's annyoing lol how's your pets I can't sleep either I'm just looking for a movie to watch cos im bored as anything lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

katie200 said:


> Hi ooops that sound like ya had a intresting evening lol grrrr that's annyoing lol how's your pets I can't sleep either I'm just looking for a movie to watch cos im bored as anything lol


I knew he was gonna end up scrapping because of where he went! Silly boy! 
My pets are good thanks  hoW are you and yours?

Can't even watch a movie because he said I was making too much noise! Might go see if there is anything on telly, but at this time of day I doubt it!!


----------



## katie200

lifeizsweet said:


> I knew he was gonna end up scrapping because of where he went! Silly boy!
> My pets are good thanks  hoW are you and yours?
> 
> Can't even watch a movie because he said I was making too much noise! Might go see if there is anything on telly, but at this time of day I doubt it!!


Haha ooops lol well he lucky to have you to Go get him glad ya pets are well mine are all good Jessie asleep like all good dogs should be and smokey and Holly are running about making noise :biggrin: I watch moving on my comp with the head phone in so I don't wake anyone lol late nite tv is so bad they need a bight channel with intresting stuff on it lol

Have you got any thing nice planned over the Easter weakend


----------



## lifeizsweet

Not much planned I have had the whole week off so just planning on relaxing!! 

I can watch catch up tv on my iPod if I find some headphones!


----------



## katie200

lifeizsweet said:


> Not much planned I have had the whole week off so just planning on relaxing!!
> 
> I can watch catch up tv on my iPod if I find some headphones!


Hehe I do that too and I'm always loosing stuff I think the cats hide my stuff hehehe lol coooool hope ya get ya nice relaxing weakend I'm having a tidy and pooter weakend  likely have my sister over sunday so no peace for me lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

katie200 said:


> Hehe I do that too and I'm always loosing stuff I think the cats hide my stuff hehehe lol coooool hope ya get ya nice relaxing weakend I'm having a tidy and pooter weakend  likely have my sister over sunday so no peace for me lol


I always lose things! I plan on getting lots of reading done too. My OH is working so will just be me and bramble! Will you have a roast on Sunday?


----------



## katie200

lifeizsweet said:


> I always lose things! I plan on getting lots of reading done too. My OH is working so will just be me and bramble! Will you have a roast on Sunday?


I love reading too what type of books do you like reading mum is gonna make one for my sister and her I won't eat it though I'm fussy lol but there enjoy it if my sister don't kill eachother in the mean time lol.glad I got them all eggs though I so nearly forgot it it was easter this weak end lol


----------



## HeartofClass

katie200 said:


> Awww glad your pets are well what sorta pets you got  I know what ya mean I never sleep for long can be a lil frustrating at rime even thou I like the night lol I'm okay my pets are good I have a lab called Jessie and two cat Holly and smokey lol  what you been upto today


Hey, sorry for the late reply, I forced myself to go to bed for at least two hours and of course I ended up staring at the ceiling (and hugging my cat!) the whole time. Oh you have a lab how nice, I have a Golden Retriever/Lab mix and three cats, two moggies Tim & Lena and a Siberian cat Inishka. It's been raining for the past two days here, so I tried to spend as much time as possible inside, but I went for a two hour walk through the forest with my Aky. What've you been doing?


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! Hope all you night thread people are having a lovely Saturday!  I'm still trying to finish up my work and have a weird cold right now that's been making the rounds. Luckily I don't have the cough.

Loved the pics and videos - Jessie is so cute Katie, Biscuit's favourite game is tug too!  And I loved your pooches Coral, they are adorable! Especially the one of them sleeping with your OH.

Yay! Tomorrow is Easter.  We'll be having the egg hunt downstairs again so Biscuit doesn't find any and we'll have to go scouring afterwards to make sure they're all accounted for.  Then we're having about fourteen over for dinner - I got a big turkey thawing in the fridge downstairs. I'll be a mad cleaning lady tomorrow!

Here's a couple of pics of Biscuit from last week when she went swimming in a creek. My kids came home soaked too.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Love all the photos! I need to take more of Bramble really!

I'm tired now  treating myself to a ginger beer and reading my book, may need a nap though!


----------



## katie200

HeartofClass said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply, I forced myself to go to bed for at least two hours and of course I ended up staring at the ceiling (and hugging my cat!) the whole time. Oh you have a lab how nice, I have a Golden Retriever/Lab mix and three cats, two moggies Tim & Lena and a Siberian cat Inishka. It's been raining for the past two days here, so I tried to spend as much time as possible inside, but I went for a two hour walk through the forest with my Aky. What've you been doing?


hi heartofclass
my replys really late too i couldnt get bacon here grrrr net awwww how lovely golden retriever are adorable and i love cats holly a ragdoll bread and smokeys a moggie  i ended up watching confu pada as i could get on here bored out me head lol hope you have a nice easter 



Jonesey said:


> Hello! Hope all you night thread people are having a lovely Saturday!  I'm still trying to finish up my work and have a weird cold right now that's been making the rounds. Luckily I don't have the cough.
> 
> Loved the pics and videos - Jessie is so cute Katie, Biscuit's favourite game is tug too!  And I loved your pooches Coral, they are adorable! Especially the one of them sleeping with your OH.
> 
> Yay! Tomorrow is Easter.  We'll be having the egg hunt downstairs again so Biscuit doesn't find any and we'll have to go scouring afterwards to make sure they're all accounted for.  Then we're having about fourteen over for dinner - I got a big turkey thawing in the fridge downstairs. I'll be a mad cleaning lady tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of Biscuit from last week when she went swimming in a creek. My kids came home soaked too.


awwwwww biscuits adorable  happy easter too you for tomorrow have a good one (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) hope your cold gets better soon too take care 



lifeizsweet said:


> Love all the photos! I need to take more of Bramble really!
> 
> I'm tired now  treating myself to a ginger beer and reading my book, may need a nap though!


awww hope you had a good read


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOPE YA ALL WELL HAPPY EASTER ALL OF YA [/SIZE]"]










[youtube_browser]PflOd0l5RzQ[/youtube_browser]

hi all hope ya well and had a lovely saturady and have a great easter hows ya pets mine are all good being there nomal selfs


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> evening hows you
> 
> hi coral
> 
> awww wow that sound nice hope it gose well  hows your pets tonight hehehe yeah jessie was being super funny today lol she a cutie and yop it a fox with no stuffing in it she love that type of to since a friend got her a raccon for xmas with no stuffing :biggrin: hahaha but wow she dont half slap ya with tham ouch hehehehe
> 
> ive just been on line is pf playing up for you it is for me it toom me till now to get off the profile page :skep: hahahaha smokey holly and jessie are good i had an row with dad though he went back on a promise that was and is so inportant to me grrrrr family :frown2:


Im okay thanks just completely shattered lol
how are you?
thanks, yeah it was a good day went well, and the food turned out nice so was all good 
There good thanks been showing of today abit infront of everyone lol 
ah right yeah them toys surpose to be really good 
hahaha yeah i bet that hurts!

Yeah pet forums was playing up well bad last night, but i do think it was my internet that was playing up though.

im sorry to hear!
doesnt it just annoy you when people do that, and then to top it off end up argueing which is also not nice 

how are all your pets today?
And hows your day been?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Im okay thanks just completely shattered lol
> how are you?
> thanks, yeah it was a good day went well, and the food turned out nice so was all good
> There good thanks been showing of today abit infront of everyone lol
> ah right yeah them toys surpose to be really good
> hahaha yeah i bet that hurts!
> 
> Yeah pet forums was playing up well bad last night, but i do think it was my internet that was playing up though.
> 
> im sorry to hear!
> doesnt it just annoy you when people do that, and then to top it off end up argueing which is also not nice
> 
> how are all your pets today?
> And hows your day been?


hi coral 
glad it went well sound like ya had a nice day  bless them pets love showing off  cute

im good smokey and holly are about and jessie asleep :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jonesey

PF is very slow tonight!

I hope you're all having/have had a good night.  We just watched 'Horrible History' on BBC Canada - I love that show.   Of course it's only 9:56pm here. I want the kids to get to bed so we can go hide eggs and they are not cooperating!

Biscuit just got in from her walk she's totally frisky and happy and it's day two of her not eating her dinner.  I find it very hard to hold out and not get worried, but really she seems fine. And my son thinks it's really cool to fart at his sister, sigh. And there's bear stuffing all over my living room carpet..... Vacuuming is for tomorrow!  

HAPPY EASTER TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## porps

hiya all 
I'd be pretty damn worried if one of my animals didnt eat for 2 days, hope bisuit is ok.
I'm just up watching a gaming tournament (NERD ALERT!) :smilewinkgrin:
All pets are fine, better than fine actually theyre all great! Seems like everytime i come here i'm saying about how my cats have finally seemed to get used to each other... but every day they get even closer. Frankie and Rumble play really well together now, and i even caught all 4 of them sleeping on my bed at the same time the other day! Makes me happy 
Hope you all have a good chocolate day!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> PF is very slow tonight!
> 
> I hope you're all having/have had a good night.  We just watched 'Horrible History' on BBC Canada - I love that show.   Of course it's only 9:56pm here. I want the kids to get to bed so we can go hide eggs and they are not cooperating!
> 
> Biscuit just got in from her walk she's totally frisky and happy and it's day two of her not eating her dinner.  I find it very hard to hold out and not get worried, but really she seems fine. And my son thinks it's really cool to fart at his sister, sigh. And there's bear stuffing all over my living room carpet..... Vacuuming is for tomorrow!
> 
> HAPPY EASTER TO YOU ALL!!!


HAPPY EASTER JONESEY
i agree it slowwwwww and my smiles are flicking  hahahha

awwww bless her hope she eats sooon she a verry cute doggie  hehehehe sheo the kids to bed tell em no chocolate if not might work :smilewinkgrin: ahahhaha jessie like that with stuffing  it gose every where lol


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hiya all
> I'd be pretty damn worried if one of my animals didnt eat for 2 days, hope bisuit is ok.
> I'm just up watching a gaming tournament (NERD ALERT!) :smilewinkgrin:
> All pets are fine, better than fine actually theyre all great! Seems like everytime i come here i'm saying about how my cats have finally seemed to get used to each other... but every day they get even closer. Frankie and Rumble play really well together now, and i even caught all 4 of them sleeping on my bed at the same time the other day! Makes me happy
> Hope you all have a good chocolate day!


hi porps
sound cooool have ypu been doing some music lately awwwww bless glad all your kittys are getting close now  that great

HAPPY EASTER 

ooohhhh i willl hot chocole with 12 sugar eggs and mabe melted chocolate :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hi porps
> sound cooool have ypu been doing some music lately awwwww bless glad all your kittys are getting close now  that great
> 
> HAPPY EASTER
> 
> ooohhhh i willl hot chocole with 12 sugar eggs and mabe melted chocolate :smilewinkgrin:


hey katie, how've you been? And how are your beautiful animals?
Yeah i've been doing more music.. always doing more music  I have about 3 unfinished projects atm and knowing me i'll probably just start another before i get any of those finished :smilewinkgrin:
I've put some little snippets of 2 of them up if you wanna have a listen... havent sequenced them yet it's still just some ideas really and practicing.
gear test and slow by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie, how've you been? And how are your beautiful animals?
> Yeah i've been doing more music.. always doing more music  I have about 3 unfinished projects atm and knowing me i'll probably just start another before i get any of those finished :smilewinkgrin:
> I've put some little snippets of 2 of them up if you wanna have a listen... havent sequenced them yet it's still just some ideas really and practicing.
> gear test and slow by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


hi props
im alright been cold it freezing tonight pets re all good smokey has been have fun with mr turkey and holly is sitting beside me purring listing to your music  and jessie asleep

coooool you know i wana here your music it amazing i enjoy hereing it you have a talant and holly is enjoying it too lol  its always great to pratics 

how have you been


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie, Hi Porps!

Yeah I worry about that poochie! I have read though that a dog, a human for that matter, doesn't have to eat every day. Biscuit is a funny dog with her appetite, she'll go days where she eats everything she's given and then others where she's finicky - eats half, or just a bit. And still others where she eats just about nothing. And I've bought into it and given her all kind of stuff to tempt her. When I do that I just create more problems so I do my best not to now. I know that when she's hungry enough she'll EAT!!!! (still drives me mad though! grrr) And she's very healthy and at her perfect weight according to the vet and others that have advised me when I thought she was too thin.

Hey Porps just seen that you posted again, will go check out your link!


----------



## katie200

has any of you been watching the voice this guy was great he completely changed this song

[youtube_browser]PhoLkqlpmoI[/youtube_browser]

and this girl was quite good 
[youtube_browser]t6vGSTCdKgk&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie, Hi Porps!
> 
> Yeah I worry about that poochie! I have read though that a dog, a human for that matter, doesn't have to eat every day. Biscuit is a funny dog with her appetite, she'll go days where she eats everything she's given and then others where she's finicky - eats half, or just a bit. And still others where she eats just about nothing. And I've bought into it and given her all kind of stuff to tempt her. When I do that I just create more problems so I do my best not to now. I know that when she's hungry enough she'll EAT!!!! (still drives me mad though! grrr) And she's very healthy and at her perfect weight according to the vet and others that have advised me when I thought she was too thin.
> 
> Hey Porps just seen that you posted again, will go check out your link!


hi jonesey 
yeah its deffo fustrating and worrying when they wont eat jessie has off days now and then when she wont eat she strange with her food too we used to do the same give in it didnt help it right when there hungry they will eat it


----------



## porps

thanks for the kind words katie  even if youre wrong haha.. im not actually talented, thats not talent you're hearing thats perseverence  But its the ends that count not the means!

And you're right jonesey, she'll eat when she's hungry! Thats what i always tell my cats when they're begging for more meat - you have biscuits down and you'll eat them if you're really so hungry!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> thanks for the kind words katie  even if youre wrong haha.. im not actually talented, thats not talent you're hearing thats perseverence  But its the ends that count not the means!
> 
> And you're right jonesey, she'll eat when she's hungry! Thats what i always tell my cats when they're begging for more meat - you have biscuits down and you'll eat them if you're really so hungry!


Haha porps mere meet ya half way on this Ome is perseverance mix with a lil talant  but hOnest your amazing at it thanks for sharing with it with us


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Haha porps mere meet ya half way on this Ome is perseverance mix with a lil talant  but hOnest your amazing at it thanks for sharing with it with us


Halfway it is!
Thanks a lot, and you're most welcome


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Halfway it is!
> Thanks a lot, and you're most welcome


Yup you bet half way  you keep at it cos it great you should be super proud of ya self what you up to tomorrow


----------



## porps

nothing :s
But i dont mind, i was out friday and saturday last weekend and went to a gig on wednesday so i can handle doing nothing this weekend.
What about you? Do you do anything special over easter?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> nothing :s
> But i dont mind, i was out friday and saturday last weekend and went to a gig on wednesday so i can handle doing nothing this weekend.
> What about you? Do you do anything special over easter?


Haha you'll have loads of music time not really having sister over and mums making tea for em but apart from that I have a chocolate day any excuse  lol


----------



## Jonesey

Arggghhh, I can't get the likes to work!!

I liked the video of the second contestant Katie, she had a 'real' voice imo. I just don't think anyone can mess with 'Like A Virgin' and don't forget I was still young in those days!!!  (and listening to Pink Floyd and Zeppelin and etc.!) 

Impressed again by your tunes Porps, I really like you how you put sounds together. 

So I have hid all the easter eggies downstairs and I made a count (and only ate two!) so we will make sure that there haven't been any left out for Biscuit to find! And I'm off to bed now as I am really really tired (at 11:34pm) - don't know how you guys stay up so late!!!  Of course I am up at 7am every morning - don't know if that's a good defense or not. lol 

Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Hahaha yeah he did play with the song a bit unturned it for pop I love the oragnal of that song just verry intresting how people can change a song so much and I lIked the other girl too she deffO had a voice for some one that's young 

It the pf Easter bunny messing with the likes and make it slow lol hehehe

Awww sounds like your all sorted for Easter have a lovely one night night hun talk to you soon  


Jonesey said:


> Arggghhh, I can't get the likes to work!!
> 
> I liked the video of the second contestant Katie, she had a 'real' voice imo. I just don't think anyone can mess with 'Like A Virgin' and don't forget I was still young in those days!!!  (and listening to Pink Floyd and Zeppelin and etc.!)
> 
> Impressed again by your tunes Porps, I really like you how you put sounds together.
> 
> So I have hid all the easter eggies downstairs and I made a count (and only ate two!) so we will make sure that there haven't been any left out for Biscuit to find! And I'm off to bed now as I am really really tired (at 11:34pm) - don't know how you guys stay up so late!!!  Of course I am up at 7am every morning - don't know if that's a good defense or not. lol
> 
> Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## porps

sweet dreams jonesey


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOPE YA ALL WELL AND HAD A LOVELY EASTER AND YA PETS TOO 

[youtube_browser]dLgONOptPmM&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

HI ALL hows your day been hope ya all had a lovely easter smokey and holly have been hving fun with a new toy heheheheheh jessie fast asleep 

hope ya all been have loads of cholock today


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## AlexTurley

hello all  

me and m boy heffin are awake. he has had quite a busy day his new cat tree put up.
my nan has come to visit for the week n arrived today
n my twin will be coming bk from ireland half hour with her OH 
n he hasnt slept all day this 9 month old kitty needs some sleep


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. 
Yes spell check I know pf'ers isn't a word but I'm using it anyway. lol


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> Yes spell check I know pf'ers isn't a word but I'm using it anyway. lol


My iPad makes words that don't exist up lol. PF'ers is a word to us pf members. Oi iPad nice try the thing tried a naughty word then but I caught it.


----------



## katie200

evening alll how ya doing danielle and davidc and AlexTurley:biggrin:


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> glad it went well sound like ya had a nice day  bless them pets love showing off  cute
> 
> im good smokey and holly are about and jessie asleep :smilewinkgrin:


Hahaha thats true 
how are your pets doing?
And have you had a good easter?


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> evening alll how ya doing danielle and davidc and AlexTurley:biggrin:


I'm fine.


----------



## Mophie

I washed my ipod - I said running when the tail end of a chesty cough was bad, not only did it make me feel worse but I lost my brain too.  Very said Sophie, no music in car and no running podcast


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> My iPad makes words that don't exist up lol. PF'ers is a word to us pf members. Oi iPad nice try the thing tried a naughty word then but I caught it.


 Stop trying to get Danielle banned naughty ipad.



katie200 said:


> evening alll how ya doing danielle and davidc and AlexTurley:biggrin:


I'm fine thanks.


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hahaha thats true
> how are your pets doing?
> And have you had a good easter?


hi coral 
hows you and your day been 
my day was okay had lots of chocolate  smokey and holly arevgood playing with a toy i got them smokey cant understand why it moves lol and holly watchng it like oooohhh stay away from mee lol jessie in bed but she had a hyper day runnying about lol 



danielled said:


> I'm fine.


awww glad your well 



Mophie said:


> I washed my ipod - I said running when the tail end of a chesty cough was bad, not only did it make me feel worse but I lost my brain too.  Very said Sophie, no music in car and no running podcast


oooohhhh dear thats no fun im like it with phone  annyoing hope you feel better soon ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



davidc said:


> Stop trying to get Danielle banned naughty ipad.
> 
> I'm fine thanks.


glad ya all fine


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> hows you and your day been
> my day was okay had lots of chocolate  smokey and holly arevgood playing with a toy i got them smokey cant understand why it moves lol and holly watchng it like oooohhh stay away from mee lol jessie in bed but she had a hyper day runnying about lol


Hey 
im okay thanks, my days been okay not as good as yesterday, today ive had abit of a lazy day and also letting things get me down which i surpose is not good.
Love my eggs lol, people know i love cadburys creme eggs, so ive got 4 creme egg easter eggs :biggrin: and some others lol

Awwwww i bet they love that is it a vibrating one? 
awwww bless them all 
kittys have had milk today, and chicken from the chicken we had yesterday,
Spice was wolfing it down bless her, had to move the other dishes out the way so the others could get some


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey
> im okay thanks, my days been okay not as good as yesterday, today ive had abit of a lazy day and also letting things get me down which i surpose is not good.
> Love my eggs lol, people know i love cadburys creme eggs, so ive got 4 creme egg easter eggs :biggrin: and some others lol
> 
> Awwwww i bet they love that is it a vibrating one?
> awwww bless them all
> kittys have had milk today, and chicken from the chicken we had yesterday,
> Spice was wolfing it down bless her, had to move the other dishes out the way so the others could get some


hi coral
awww glad you okay try not to let thing get ya down hun i know how ya feel though i spent the evening thinking too much cos i let some silly stuff get to me but gotta try not to hey (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))

ooohhhhh i got the same craburys creem eggs and a roses one off mum :biggrin: verry nice  lol

it a ball with a wessel toy atached to it and it go by battery and moved about the floor hehehehehe they are not sure on it lol

haha bless her she love chicken hehehehe bless 

what you upto tomorrow


----------



## Snippet

I'm not having a great night. I'm too full of nervous energy to sleep. I've been pacing aroung the house like a caged tiger.


----------



## katie200

Snippet said:


> I'm not having a great night. I'm too full of nervous energy to sleep. I've been pacing aroung the house like a caged tiger.


Awww Hun why you nevous I hate when I'm like that how ate your pets


----------



## Snippet

No real reason. I just can't settle. I've tried all my usual tactics including just lying in bed and having a ***, but it's not working tonight. 

They're fine. Fern is getting old now, which is really upsetting as she's not and bouncy and mad as she used to be. She is alright apart from her head tilt and general old age. Heidi has a small mammary tumour in her armpit, but it's not bothering her, and Asteroid is fine. She had a lovely hour pulling up bits of carpet up in my shed earlier.

How are your pets?


----------



## Jonesey

Well I hope you're sleeping now Snippet! 

I've heard that with electronics, if you get them wet you're supposed to put them in a sealed baggie filled with rice. Apparently as long as no air gets in the rice will absorb all the water. I've yet to have to try it, but I've heard good success stories.

I hope everyone's had a good Easter! I only just got all my dishes finished an hour ago.... Wonderful having family over, especially since it makes me clean my house! But then you've got the great big bloody clean up again after!


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> Well I hope you're sleeping now Snippet!
> 
> I've heard that with electronics, if you get them wet you're supposed to put them in a sealed baggie filled with rice. Apparently as long as no air gets in the rice will absorb all the water. I've yet to have to try it, but I've heard good success stories.
> 
> I hope everyone's had a good Easter! I only just got all my dishes finished an hour ago.... Wonderful having family over, especially since it makes me clean my house! But then you've got the great big bloody clean up again after!


i fear the problem with washing an ipod isnt the water - water wont harm electronics unless they are on at the time. It's the detergent that will do the damage (and the impurities/chemicals found in normal water i suppose).

Sounds like you all had a nice easter (give or take a washed ipod) 
Mine was pretty boring, but its just another day same as any other so i dont care. I'm not religious so celebrating religious holidays would seem a bit hypocritical of me. Anyway, its not like i've ever needed an excuse to eat chocolate :biggrin5:

Hey jonesey/katie .. u remember i told u about me mate who was stopping doing chemotherapy cos it couldnt cure him, could only give him an extra year or so.. well he had some good news  1 - theres been a bone marrow donor found in germany and 2 - he's going into a different hospital next week to start some kind of new really intesive chemo for the next year.. it has a 25% chance to kill him, but also a chance of extending his life by up to 20 years  Fingers crossed it goes well. Normal chemo doesnt work on him cos of a problem with his dna or something- the chemo doesnt "latch on" properly.

But yeah, really happy he and his family have some hope again 

Got my head down well early last night cos i was bored and had been awake for a day or 2 so have just woken up now... with an idea for a new tune/remix buzzin round my head  gonna try n get something down before i lose it.


----------



## katie200

[SIZE="4"EVEBING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE TO NIGHT AND YA LOVELY PETS HOPE YA ALL WELL [/SIZE]

[youtube_browser]dLgONOptPmM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]zj2Y6JtE5m8[/youtube_browser]

HI ALL hope you all had a great easter and having a nice evening it been one long day with lots of crying for me but the good new mums on her way home frome the hospatial pets are all good smokey and holly are all play together and jessie asleep next to me 

thankyou porps for the lend of ya pm box  and everyone for ya kind words

hope your all well and your pets


----------



## porps

hey - you're welcome katie i'm just glad your mum is ok. But you should ask jessie to lay off the hoovering for awhile so your mum can get some rest 

I just finished watching ramseys kitchen nightmares on 4od and now im off to bed. Rumble and frankie have been asleep on the back of one of the sofas for the last hour or 2, but they must sense that i'm about to hit the sack cos they're up and playing on the cat tree again 

few snaps of them from earlier in the day...




























i also found this vid on my phone from when rumble was very young (he still kinda is but you know what i mean).. click for vid 



Have a nice night


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> awww glad you okay try not to let thing get ya down hun i know how ya feel though i spent the evening thinking too much cos i let some silly stuff get to me but gotta try not to hey (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ooohhhhh i got the same craburys creem eggs and a roses one off mum :biggrin: verry nice  lol
> 
> it a ball with a wessel toy atached to it and it go by battery and moved about the floor hehehehehe they are not sure on it lol
> 
> haha bless her she love chicken hehehehe bless
> 
> what you upto tomorrow


Awwwww yeah its horrible when things play on your mind, and your constantly thinking, im trying not to let things get to me if i can help it :mellow: but thanks (((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))
Sounds great 
i read your thread about your mum, i hope your both okay!?

Awwww that sounds great, wait till they get used to it, and it may not last 5 minuites :biggrin:
i bought the cats a wind up mouse but dont seem sure lol :001_rolleyes:

I went leicester today, and went to see titanic in 3D
have you been upto much?


----------



## coral.

porps said:


> hey - you're welcome katie i'm just glad your mum is ok. But you should ask jessie to lay off the hoovering for awhile so your mum can get some rest
> 
> I just finished watching ramseys kitchen nightmares on 4od and now im off to bed. Rumble and frankie have been asleep on the back of one of the sofas for the last hour or 2, but they must sense that i'm about to hit the sack cos they're up and playing on the cat tree again
> 
> few snaps of them from earlier in the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also found this vid on my phone from when rumble was very young (he still kinda is but you know what i mean).. click for vid
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice night


awwww great pictures and video i love them


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey - you're welcome katie i'm just glad your mum is ok. But you should ask jessie to lay off the hoovering for awhile so your mum can get some rest
> 
> I just finished watching ramseys kitchen nightmares on 4od and now im off to bed. Rumble and frankie have been asleep on the back of one of the sofas for the last hour or 2, but they must sense that i'm about to hit the sack cos they're up and playing on the cat tree again
> 
> few snaps of them from earlier in the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also found this vid on my phone from when rumble was very young (he still kinda is but you know what i mean).. click for vid
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice night


hi porp 
hahahahaha ooohhhh she on to dustering now paw on paw off hehehehe awwwww there aborable kittys  so cute i was just watcing the same thing  ramsy kitchen night mare is great  night night hun thanks agan 

that a vid  sooooooooooo adorable



coral. said:


> Awwwww yeah its horrible when things play on your mind, and your constantly thinking, im trying not to let things get to me if i can help it :mellow: but thanks (((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))
> Sounds great
> i read your thread about your mum, i hope your both okay!?
> 
> Awwww that sounds great, wait till they get used to it, and it may not last 5 minuites :biggrin:
> i bought the cats a wind up mouse but dont seem sure lol :001_rolleyes:
> 
> I went leicester today, and went to see titanic in 3D
> have you been upto much?


hi coral 
yeah mums home now tucked up in bed she be okay ill look after her better this time :001_rolleyes: she just need some rest and meds and she be right as rain i hope lol

i know what ya mean thing go round and round and if ya dont let it go ya cant stop worrying ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))

awwww bless them my cat love wounded up mice smokey like kill kill kill it lol

awww how was titanic 3D  was it good ?


----------



## Jonesey

Aw Katie. I read your thread and will echo what most everyone else said - DO NOT FEEL GUILTY!!!! Honestly I know a lot of sons and daughters and I could count on one hand how many I think are as good as you. And not one of them as young as you either. Most of us don't have to think about looking after our parents till we are 40, 50, 60+ and even then a lot of us just can't do it and turn to the nursing homes. I know with my own parents and my MIL you have to tread very carefully when trying to get them to get something checked out, my MIL is finally going to get her cataract fixed - for YEARS we were asking her to go get her eyes checked and finally she said she was having trouble seeing. Turns out she's had the cataract for about 3-4 yrs and it's gotten so bad that she's legally blind in that eye. What can you do???? We had the same thing with the dentist - she point blank refused to go until she had pain - then she had to have four teeth pulled!! It is frustrating and you may think you should have dragged them in by the hair if you had to, but really you are still a child in their eyes and unless you have power of attorney (and even if you do! - my OH does) you have to let them make their own decisions on care - unless it's an emergency as your Mum had. So DO NOT FEEL GUILTY!!! 

Porps wonderful news about your friend!!!! I hope it helps.  Thank the gods for donors - WE SHOULD ALL BE DONORS!!! - I am continually amazed at the selflessness of people. Just as I am continually amazed at how horrible people can be - hopefully they balance themselves out somehow.

Coral - how was the movie in 3D? I'm not a fan of 3D in general - but wondering how they put it into the Titanic.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey thanks Hun it's a hard thing ain't it I wish I could just lift her and place her at the docs do life would be easy but I do feel so bad cos I let her say oohhh it better then I feel dizzy chest pains bit still no docs I think I felt worse cos it could have been worse then it turned out to be and she look bad and was in pain she the only mum I'll ever have so I'll try to do a better when she say about pain next time I just want her to be as happy as she can be she been though so much. it scared me more then I been scared for her in a while but your right in a way ya can't drag em or make her do things she don't Wana but I just feel like I'm not helping her proper when thing like this happen and maybe if she went to the docs it could have been prevented. I will say thOugh you all are a great Suport to me cos after she was in hospital and I was left on my own least ya all listened and kept me mind destrected for a bit your all lovely people and I always feel lucky to have this place and know so many nice careing people  thanks


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE AND THERE PETS 

[youtube_browser]_80B8t45tFQ[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]KyKkPiE2LZw&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

hi all hope ya had a lovely tuesday today been better for me mums doing better and my cousion called havent talked to her in a good while and she visiting sunday pets are all good smokey and holly are playing and jessie asleep holly had a nice bath today too  so she looks puffy fur lol :001_rolleyes:

hows everyone hope ya all well


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> yeah mums home now tucked up in bed she be okay ill look after her better this time :001_rolleyes: she just need some rest and meds and she be right as rain i hope lol
> 
> i know what ya mean thing go round and round and if ya dont let it go ya cant stop worrying ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))
> 
> awwww bless them my cat love wounded up mice smokey like kill kill kill it lol
> 
> awww how was titanic 3D  was it good ?


Awwwww thats fantastic news 
hope she will be feeling much better soon 

Yeah that is so true! (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))

Hahahahah its so funny when they go chasing it, i noticed pets at home are selling a remote control mice would love to see how they react to that lol :001_rolleyes:

Ah yeah it was brilliant really enjoyed apart from at the end where i was sobbing and trying my hardest to keep it it :biggrin:
ive never realised the films 3 hours and 14 mins long so was deffo worth the money


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> Coral - how was the movie in 3D? I'm not a fan of 3D in general - but wondering how they put it into the Titanic.


It was great ive only ever watched the movie on dvd, but to see it on the big screen in 3D it was great, i see what you mean though i would rather watch movies without the glasses, and my friend used to curse 3D as we went to see clash of the titans about a year and half ago in 3D he got home felt dizzy slipped on his mat and broke his leg.

So he was kinda brave going to see Titanic, i think 3D is good especially if the films worth it, i really want to go and see men in black 3, cause i love Will Smith


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Awwwww thats fantastic news
> hope she will be feeling much better soon
> 
> Yeah that is so true! (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))
> 
> Hahahahah its so funny when they go chasing it, i noticed pets at home are selling a remote control mice would love to see how they react to that lol :001_rolleyes:
> 
> Ah yeah it was brilliant really enjoyed apart from at the end where i was sobbing and trying my hardest to keep it it :biggrin:
> ive never realised the films 3 hours and 14 mins long so was deffo worth the money


hi coral
awww that sounds like it was great and wow that long i dont know if i could keep still for that long but sound fab

hahahaha smokey loved his remote cintrol mouse :skep: untill the dog chewed it up : hahahaha

yeah shes doing much better today thanks

(((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))) i hope you feel loads better soon hun the weather hey

hows your pets tonight


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> awww that sounds like it was great and wow that long i dont know if i could keep still for that long but sound fab
> 
> hahahaha smokey loved his remote cintrol mouse :skep: untill the dog chewed it up : hahahaha
> 
> yeah shes doing much better today thanks
> 
> (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))) i hope you feel loads better soon hun the weather hey
> 
> hows your pets tonight


Yeah the time actually flew lol, and i was expecting my eyes to be aching haha!

awwwww no  bet Smokey didnt like that haha!

good im glad to here 
Thanks ill probably try and go sleep soon my nose keeps running then tingling eugh its horrible lol forgot how annoying and horrible they are :skep:

There good thanks, Dodgers flat out on the bottom of the bed, and so if Felix but curled up lol, last time i looked Spice was asleep on the top part of the sofa, and not sure about Splodge all birdies should be asleep, and Jessie may still be awake lol

how are you pets?


----------



## katie200

Hi coral

Hehehe nope he didn't like that so he bite me hehe he loves me really I think lol 

Glad you had a great time  

Awww they sound sooo cute  bless them 

Smokey and Holly are good Holly asleep in the bath  and smokeys in the spare room watching out the window. Jessie fast asleeP with her banana toy 

Night night take care of ya self it horrable to feel unwell. ((((( hugs)))) hope ya feel better soon


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there!

Sorry you're not feeling well Coral, sounds pretty much like what we've had here. I swear on taking multi doses of VitC and we have ColdFX - also echinacea is very good - plus a probiotic. Hope you're feeling better soon!

I have an idea for you Katie should your Mum get poorly again and you feel she needs to be seen - why not call them up (privately of course so she doesn't hear), tell them the symptoms and your concerns and then just hand her the phone? I'm sure she wouldn't be able to tell them no if THEY tell her she needs to come in and you could try and look innocent and say you were just calling them to get some information on how you could handle the situation at home. What do you think? Good or stupid? 

I'm away to bed as I'm volunteering in my son's class in the morning. Just talked to my OH tonight as I feel he needs a math tutor again. We're just not able to give him the help he needs and he's not getting it at school either. Ka-ching!!


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey
Aww math is hard a tutor is a great idear it will help him get on better as some classis have so many kids In them that no everyone get a far shot at it well my school was like that hehe


Oooohhhhhhh I've done that befor and been told by her doc to NOT DO IT AGAN UNLESS IT FOR MYSELF EEK. Hahahaha but an idear lol she much better today and I'm feeling better too cos she agreed to take my advice on bored okay I know she won't likely cos we have diffent opions but for now it a comprines and she doing better so that great  

How's biscuit smokey and Holly are good  and Jessie too 

Night night have a lovely tomorrow


----------



## Kicksforkills

Most days my brain gets me up around this time although I do not need to be;


----------



## katie200

Kicksforkills said:


> Most days my brain gets me up around this time although I do not need to be;


evening hows you and your pets


----------



## Kicksforkills

Fine how are yours?


----------



## katie200

Kicksforkills said:


> Fine how are yours?


there all good jessie asleep she a lap and holly smokey are playing with there toy weesal hahahaha what you pets names  hows your day been


----------



## Guest

Kicksforkills said:


> Most days my brain gets me up around this time although I do not need to be;


I have to be up at that time tomorrow morning.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I have to be up at that time tomorrow morning.


why do ya have to be up tomorrow i have too to as im got asda shop coming and things to do lol


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> why do ya have to be up tomorrow i have too to as im got asda shop coming and things to do lol


For a reason I won't put on the open forum.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> For a reason I won't put on the open forum.


ahahahaha okay lol hows your pets


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> ahahahaha okay lol hows your pets


Pets I already aveare fine the new fish are ok they will be fine when I get them past their first month.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. 



danielled said:


> Pets I already aveare fine the new fish are ok they will be fine when I get them past their first month.


My new fish are ok too. That's 9 pets now.


----------



## Goldstar

Hello everyone


----------



## katie200

Goldstar said:


> Hello everyone


hey hows you an your pets this evening


----------



## Goldstar

katie200 said:


> hey hows you an your pets this evening


We are fine thanks  .... hope your mum is ok


----------



## katie200

Goldstar said:


> We are fine thanks  .... hope your mum is ok


awww glad your all well she getting there she much better thanks hun  and all pets are good too have you had a nice day


----------



## Goldstar

katie200 said:


> awww glad your all well she getting there she much better thanks hun  and all pets are good too have you had a nice day


Glad she's feeling better  .... yes, not too bad. Haven't done much tbh, got to go shopping in the morning. How about you


----------



## katie200

Goldstar said:


> Glad she's feeling better  .... yes, not too bad. Haven't done much tbh, got to go shopping in the morning. How about you


i had a okay ish day my sister visited with was not so much fun as she started with the dramatics and acted like we not good enough for her nomore she young shell grow out of it :001_rolleyes: but i did my asda shop online so got chocok coming tomorrow yumm and had a lovely natter with a friend with was nice  and now doing all my tidying up befor mums meaing thing in the morning while poping on here cos i a lil pf addicted 

glad you had an okay day hope ya have a nice shopping trip  did you watch dont blame the dog intresting progam, i watch emmadle tonight the stuff with sandy and ashley made me shudder :skep:

how old your dog


----------



## Goldstar

katie200 said:


> i had a okay ish day my sister visited with was not so much fun as she started with the dramatics and acted like we not good enough for her nomore she young shell grow out of it :001_rolleyes: but i did my asda shop online so got chocok coming tomorrow yumm and had a lovely natter with a friend with was nice  and now doing all my tidying up befor mums meaing thing in the morning while poping on here cos i a lil pf addicted
> 
> glad you had an okay day hope ya have a nice shopping trip  did you watch dont blame the dog intresting progam, i watch emmadle tonight the stuff with sandy and ashley made me shudder :skep:
> 
> how old your dog


My sister can be the same

No missed the dog programme, will look for it on iplayer tomorrow though. What happened in emmerdale, I don't usually watch it, only put it on when something dramatic is meant to be happening 

Lucky is 2  getting my 2nd in July though


----------



## porps

elo all 

Just finished watching that dont blame the dog program.. was pretty good but it made me kinda angry and jealous.. i mean why do the terrible dog owners get an amazing free "holiday" (and then waste most of it). I'd love to do something like that! Maybe i should get a staff of my own, walk it off lead and try to bite train it... :001_rolleyes:

Good to hear your mum is getting better katie, and good to hear everyone and their pets are fine... Mine have been unusually quiet this evening, not that i'm complaining! Rumble and frankie are sleeping on my bed, tango is in his usual place on his favourite cushion beside me and digweed is asleep in his basket by my feet. 

I'm pretty bored, wish there was something else worth watching on iplayer or 4od.. oh well, payday friday... cant come soon enough


----------



## katie200

Goldstar said:


> My sister can be the same
> 
> No missed the dog programme, will look for it on iplayer tomorrow though. What happened in emmerdale, I don't usually watch it, only put it on when something dramatic is meant to be happening
> 
> Lucky is 2  getting my 2nd in July though


AWWWW bless her Jessie 3 nOw time fly lol  cooool have you got a name picked out for ya secend dog yet 

Well in emmadle ashley been hurting sandy his dad they tuned him in to a right meanie made me cringe coool it was an intresting program lol


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> elo all
> 
> Just finished watching that dont blame the dog program.. was pretty good but it made me kinda angry and jealous.. i mean why do the terrible dog owners get an amazing free "holiday" (and then waste most of it). I'd love to do something like that! Maybe i should get a staff of my own, walk it off lead and try to bite train it... :001_rolleyes:
> 
> Good to hear your mum is getting better katie, and good to hear everyone and their pets are fine... Mine have been unusually quiet this evening, not that i'm complaining! Rumble and frankie are sleeping on my bed, tango is in his usual place on his favourite cushion beside me and digweed is asleep in his basket by my feet.
> 
> I'm pretty bored, wish there was something else worth watching on iplayer or 4od.. oh well, payday friday... cant come soon enough


evening porps
awww glad your pets are well  there adorable lol i know what ya mean wednesday tv crap tbh not even 2 soaps on lol im just busying my self with tidying and pf and playing with holly lol

i watch it too i was screeming grab that dog it ran out near a moving bus  scary alway have em on leads near roads 

have you been doing any music today


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> 
> Hehehe nope he didn't like that so he bite me hehe he loves me really I think lol
> 
> Glad you had a great time
> 
> Awww they sound sooo cute  bless them
> 
> Smokey and Holly are good Holly asleep in the bath  and smokeys in the spare room watching out the window. Jessie fast asleeP with her banana toy
> 
> Night night take care of ya self it horrable to feel unwell. ((((( hugs)))) hope ya feel better soon


awwwww 

Thanks, awwwww bless what a funny place to sleep, i sometimes find Dodger drinking water out the bath :biggrin:
awwww they all sound so sweet 

Thankyou yeah its doing my head in my nose keeps blocking and tickling which makes my eyes water :frown5: 
Had my hair done today its made me feel abit better in myself even though i feel rough lol

hows your day been?


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well Coral, sounds pretty much like what we've had here. I swear on taking multi doses of VitC and we have ColdFX - also echinacea is very good - plus a probiotic. Hope you're feeling better soon!


Yeah its horrible, must be the weather 
ive been taking these Lemsip things, and have vix on my chest and my neck lol,
hopefully ill feel better soon, dont like being stuck in 

Hope your okay!
and thankyou!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> awwwww
> 
> Thanks, awwwww bless what a funny place to sleep, i sometimes find Dodger drinking water out the bath :biggrin:
> awwww they all sound so sweet
> 
> Thankyou yeah its doing my head in my nose keeps blocking and tickling which makes my eyes water :frown5:
> Had my hair done today its made me feel abit better in myself even though i feel rough lol
> 
> hows your day been?


awwwww glad you feel better in ya self hope ya cold gets better soon ((((((((hugs))))))))))))

hehehehe smokey do that with the sink he looks so funny lol

my days been okay ish pets are all good jessie fast asleep holly and smokey are playing chase eachother up and down the stairs  im just doing some tidying and on pf heheheh so running about lol :biggrin5:

hows your day and all your lovely pets :biggrin:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> evening porps
> awww glad your pets are well  there adorable lol i know what ya mean wednesday tv crap tbh not even 2 soaps on lol im just busying my self with tidying and pf and playing with holly lol
> 
> i watch it too i was screeming grab that dog it ran out near a moving bus  scary alway have em on leads near roads
> 
> have you been doing any music today


I know! on the traintracks too.. and in kids playgrounds after he had been bite training it, what an idiot. 
Nope, not done any music today, turned it on for about 5 minutes and just thought whats the point, you're fooling noone. just feel like i've got no energy atm, no motivation to do anything- not even playing computer games or making music.. But i kinda know why, its cos i'm not smoking anymore (almost 2weeks now, using patches, give or take a few fails ), and havent got any weed or coffee. Sad eh? without my vices i just cant be arsed doing ANYTHING. Thats why i need friday to hurry the F up so i can dose myself back up to normality.:skep:

edit - oh hi coral


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> I know! on the traintracks too.. and in kids playgrounds after he had been bite training it, what an idiot.
> Nope, not done any music today, turned it on for about 5 minutes and just thought whats the point, you're fooling noone. just feel like i've got no energy atm, no motivation to do anything- not even playing computer games or making music.. But i kinda know why, its cos i'm not smoking anymore (almost 2weeks now, using patches, give or take a few fails ), and havent got any weed or coffee. Sad eh? without my vices i just cant be arsed doing ANYTHING. Thats why i need friday to hurry the F up so i can dose myself back up to normality.:skep:


oohhhh no porps you gotta keep that music going:skep: i need porp music to do my house work too :biggrin5: and you amazing at it WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO THATS GREAT KEEP THE NON SMOKENG UP oohhhh i know how you feel with out my coke and some hot chocok with12 sugars in i go insane  what you upto tomorrow


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> oohhhh no porps you gotta keep that music going:skep: i need porp music to do my house work too :biggrin5: and you amazing at it WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO THATS GREAT KEEP THE NON SMOKENG UP oohhhh i know how you feel with out my coke and some hot chocok with12 sugars in i go insane  what you upto tomorrow


aw thanks, i'm not gonna stop making tunes, it's just a blip..

tomorrow i'll be.. waiting for friday still 
Digweed just came and jumped up on my lap and is snuggled in now  i'm sure he senses that i'm not at my happiest this evening.

Oh.. got a bit of a dilemna too. a year or 2 ago i found myself with nowhere to stay and a mate of mine let me stay at his while i got back on my feet... Now he's found himself in a similar situation and has been staying with another friend for the last few months... But the other friend rang me yesterday saying can dan stay at yours im sick of it?
I know i should say yes but i didnt.. i said 'well why doesnt he ask me then'..
But he's just got a staff pup so i dont wana take the risk with my cats. I have one responsibility in this world and its to my cats.. 
Anyway i heard my fone go again shortly after that call, while i was seeing a guest out, and didnt get back to it in time to answer. Dont have credit to call back though i suspect i would have said no anyway.
But speaking to a different friend tonight and he says thats dans not been seen since yesterdayand his pup is still at my other friends house :/ god i hope nothings happened to him, i'd feel well guilty if it has. :frown5:


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> awwwww glad you feel better in ya self hope ya cold gets better soon ((((((((hugs))))))))))))
> 
> hehehehe smokey do that with the sink he looks so funny lol
> 
> my days been okay ish pets are all good jessie fast asleep holly and smokey are playing chase eachother up and down the stairs  im just doing some tidying and on pf heheheh so running about lol :biggrin5:
> 
> hows your day and all your lovely pets :biggrin:


Thanks Katie! (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))

awwww i love it when they do that and leave there tail sticking out the sink :biggrin:
awwww take it Jessies shattered lol!

Bless holly and smokey sounds like there gonna be shattered too lol! :biggrin5::biggrin5:

ive got tidying up to tomorrow left my clothes in a big pile to put away lol

my days been alright thanks, and the pets are okay, forgot to brush all the kitties today so must try and do it tomorrow


----------



## coral.

porps said:


> edit - oh hi coral


Hiya hope your okay


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Thanks Katie! (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> 
> awwww i love it when they do that and leave there tail sticking out the sink :biggrin:
> awwww take it Jessies shattered lol!
> 
> Bless holly and smokey sounds like there gonna be shattered too lol! :biggrin5::biggrin5:
> 
> ive got tidying up to tomorrow left my clothes in a big pile to put away lol
> 
> my days been alright thanks, and the pets are okay, forgot to brush all the kitties today so must try and do it tomorrow


hahaha yeah coral i love that too and when smokey put his paw under the tap to make sure he not gonna drown hehehe he a weid kitty

she is she alwaysleep all night till 7 am in mums room on her dog bed beside mums bed 

hahaha there never that tied plays too much fun hehehehe yeah i gotta put alll the linning away tomorrow but just washing it tonight  hahaha

holly had her brush today she loves a good brush out  sound like you be bussy bussy tomorrow


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hahaha yeah coral i love that too and when smokey put his paw under the tap to make sure he not gonna drown hehehe he a weid kitty
> 
> she is she alwaysleep all night till 7 am in mums room on her dog bed beside mums bed
> 
> hahaha there never that tied plays too much fun hehehehe yeah i gotta put alll the linning away tomorrow but just washing it tonight  hahaha
> 
> holly had her brush today she loves a good brush out  sound like you be bussy bussy tomorrow


Awwww thats so sweet, i love it if im in the bathroom one of them have got water on the paw and flicks there paw so i end with water on me :biggrin:

awwwww bless her 

i did alot of washing earlier today and hoovered and tidied up godknows where i got the energy from lol!

yeah Spice is easier to brush as she just sits or lyes there lol.
Dodger and Splodge are quite easy and Felix she loves getting brushed once you get going then she will walk round whilst your brushing her and go in all the rooms :biggrin:

Im gonna try and get some sleep cant stop sneezing and nose wont stop running lol eughh!

Good night!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> aw thanks, i'm not gonna stop making tunes, it's just a blip..
> 
> tomorrow i'll be.. waiting for friday still
> Digweed just came and jumped up on my lap and is snuggled in now  i'm sure he senses that i'm not at my happiest this evening.
> 
> Oh.. got a bit of a dilemna too. a year or 2 ago i found myself with nowhere to stay and a mate of mine let me stay at his while i got back on my feet... Now he's found himself in a similar situation and has been staying with another friend for the last few months... But the other friend rang me yesterday saying can dan stay at yours im sick of it?
> I know i should say yes but i didnt.. i said 'well why doesnt he ask me then'..
> But he's just got a staff pup so i dont wana take the risk with my cats. I have one responsibility in this world and its to my cats..
> Anyway i heard my fone go again shortly after that call, while i was seeing a guest out, and didnt get back to it in time to answer. Dont have credit to call back though i suspect i would have said no anyway.
> But speaking to a different friend tonight and he says thats dans not been seen since yesterdayand his pup is still at my other friends house :/ god i hope nothings happened to him, i'd feel well guilty if it has. :frown5:


props i glad ya still making ya music everyone has blips at times

oohhhh i hope your friend is okay hun it stressful when people go off for a weak or so and not turn up maybe look or him in his nomal hang out if he dont turn up ((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) i know that really hard if he got a pup and you got cats sometime they dont mix it depends dont it but i agree ya cats are your mane responceabley, dont feel guilt hes a grown up its not your failt he gone missing ((((((hugs))))

hope friday get here for ya soooooon


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Awwww thats so sweet, i love it if im in the bathroom one of them have got water on the paw and flicks there paw so i end with water on me :biggrin:
> 
> awwwww bless her
> 
> i did alot of washing earlier today and hoovered and tidied up godknows where i got the energy from lol!
> 
> yeah Spice is easier to brush as she just sits or lyes there lol.
> Dodger and Splodge are quite easy and Felix she loves getting brushed once you get going then she will walk round whilst your brushing her and go in all the rooms :biggrin:
> 
> Im gonna try and get some sleep cant stop sneezing and nose wont stop running lol eughh!
> 
> Good night!


hahaha awww bless that soooo adorable  wow sound like ya been busy lol

awwww bless them i bet it fun to brush them smokey hate being brushed he thinks its a big game and the claws ome out :001_rolleyes: hahaha

night night coral you take care of your self talk to ya soon


----------



## porps

gonna go to sleep, enjoy the rest of your evening


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> gonna go to sleep, enjoy the rest of your evening


night night props and all im gonna go do the rest of my tidying ill check in later or tomorrow 

you take care


----------



## Jonesey

Wow Coral, sounds like you've got it bad.  I hope you're over it soon - did you go with your usual at the hairdressers or try something new? 

I'm sorry about your friend Porps and I really hope he's okay, but it is not your fault if he's MIA. Maybe you could have him for a bit if someone else is looking after the pup? You have to take care of your kitties first, you don't really have a choice about that.  And a BIG hurry-up-Friday!! for you! Everyone says quitting smoking is so much easier if you have some weed to take the edge off. 

Hi Katie - sorry about your drama queen sister, hope she smartens up soon!  Now we need a pic of Holly in her bath. 

I had my nephew over unexpectedly today. My son was going to invite a friend over too (he asked me this morning), but came home on his own and said his friend was going to go ask his Dad, but then he 'lost him'. So I took Biscuit and them (nephew's four and my son's nine) back to the schoolyard to play. The kids that stay for aftercare were all coming out to play at the same time and this boy comes running up to my son and says 'Remember when you asked me which way C. went? I pointed in the other direction and you fell for it! AhhhHAHAHA!!!' Which explained how he 'lost him'. I'm standing there so I said 'That was a real jerk thing to do.' and he replies 'Yeah and it was soooo funny!!!' And starts laughing again, trying to get some other kids laughing at my son as well. We walked away and I said to my son that that was a really mean thing to do. And he says that all the kids play pranks, it was funny (but he certainly wasn't laughing) and this kid was his friend. So I said 'Really?? You'd do that to your friend or someone else?' and he said no and I told him good thing because if I ever hear that he did he will be in a whole world of trouble, it was mean. Anyway the kids were playing and my nephew fell at one point and was crying and all the other kids came running over (I pointed out how brave my nephew is of course). And I turn and the kid who pulled the trick on my son is petting Biscuit. So I said 'Hey! You're not allowed to pet my dog.' He says 'Why?' and I say 'Because you're not a nice kid'. And my son asked why I wouldn't let him pet Biscuit and I told him 'I can't tell you who you can like and you can't tell me either. And I don't like him, he's mean.' 

So the point of that whole diatribe is that I'm SURE I will be hearing from it because the little shite's mother is also a big mouth advocate for her boy. He's been getting into trouble since he started school (when HE was four) and she's always trying to throw the blame of it on someone else. I'm almost hoping it happens too!

I hope all those who are sleeping are having wonderful sleeps!


----------



## Kicksforkills

katie200 said:


> there all good jessie asleep she a lap and holly smokey are playing with there toy weesal hahahaha what you pets names  hows your day been


Rasco, Poppy, Cleo and Bert haha


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Wow Coral, sounds like you've got it bad.  I hope you're over it soon - did you go with your usual at the hairdressers or try something new?
> 
> I'm sorry about your friend Porps and I really hope he's okay, but it is not your fault if he's MIA. Maybe you could have him for a bit if someone else is looking after the pup? You have to take care of your kitties first, you don't really have a choice about that.  And a BIG hurry-up-Friday!! for you! Everyone says quitting smoking is so much easier if you have some weed to take the edge off.
> 
> Hi Katie - sorry about your drama queen sister, hope she smartens up soon!  Now we need a pic of Holly in her bath.
> 
> I had my nephew over unexpectedly today. My son was going to invite a friend over too (he asked me this morning), but came home on his own and said his friend was going to go ask his Dad, but then he 'lost him'. So I took Biscuit and them (nephew's four and my son's nine) back to the schoolyard to play. The kids that stay for aftercare were all coming out to play at the same time and this boy comes running up to my son and says 'Remember when you asked me which way C. went? I pointed in the other direction and you fell for it! AhhhHAHAHA!!!' Which explained how he 'lost him'. I'm standing there so I said 'That was a real jerk thing to do.' and he replies 'Yeah and it was soooo funny!!!' And starts laughing again, trying to get some other kids laughing at my son as well. We walked away and I said to my son that that was a really mean thing to do. And he says that all the kids play pranks, it was funny (but he certainly wasn't laughing) and this kid was his friend. So I said 'Really?? You'd do that to your friend or someone else?' and he said no and I told him good thing because if I ever hear that he did he will be in a whole world of trouble, it was mean. Anyway the kids were playing and my nephew fell at one point and was crying and all the other kids came running over (I pointed out how brave my nephew is of course). And I turn and the kid who pulled the trick on my son is petting Biscuit. So I said 'Hey! You're not allowed to pet my dog.' He says 'Why?' and I say 'Because you're not a nice kid'. And my son asked why I wouldn't let him pet Biscuit and I told him 'I can't tell you who you can like and you can't tell me either. And I don't like him, he's mean.'
> 
> So the point of that whole diatribe is that I'm SURE I will be hearing from it because the little shite's mother is also a big mouth advocate for her boy. He's been getting into trouble since he started school (when HE was four) and she's always trying to throw the blame of it on someone else. I'm almost hoping it happens too!
> 
> I hope all those who are sleeping are having wonderful sleeps!


hi jonesey

wow i read that twice good going tats one way of dealing with meanies ya dont do that to ya friends hope ya sons okay it not nice to have pranks layed on you :skep:

hehehehe if his mother say anything chase her with the big pan :biggrin:

here holly in the bath she looks all ruffed up cos i woke her and she was like what that flash but she was seeping in the bath hehehehehe

hows you and biscuit to night hope your both well


----------



## katie200

Kicksforkills said:


> Rasco, Poppy, Cleo and Bert haha


awww what lovely names


----------



## ukdave

Hey everyone, 
How are you and your pets going?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Hey everyone,
> How are you and your pets going?


hey hows you and your cats were alll good


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> hey hows you and your cats were alll good


That's great  Do you take millions of photos of your cats?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> That's great  Do you take millions of photos of your cats?


hahahahahaha not millons well but quite a lot the last im ilooked 
smokey got 
914 photos

holly
763 photos

jessie

455 photos hahahaha

do you take a lot of pics of your cats:biggrin:


----------



## ukdave




----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Haha yes  I take so many photos of val and jess. Not sure how much of each kitty but I've got a heap. I put quite a few in my petforums albums but what's in there is nothing compared to whats on the computer


hahaha same here and photo bucket hahahaha have pics every where  it cos i love them lol


----------



## Addychu

Sorry i hope this chat is for others too? As i am very bored and want to join in.
I take alot of photos of my pets, not of me or anyone else, but i love seeing them grow and change in them!
And of course catching the cute and funny moments ha!


----------



## katie200

Addychu said:


> Sorry i hope this chat is for others too? As i am very bored and want to join in.
> I take alot of photos of my pets, not of me or anyone else, but i love seeing them grow and change in them!
> And of course catching the cute and funny moments ha!


hi Addychu

of course niht threads for all hehe what pets you got and whats there names i have 2 cats smokey and holly and a labradore neammed jessie i agree can never have too many pet pics :biggrin:


----------



## ukdave

Addychu said:


> Sorry i hope this chat is for others too? As i am very bored and want to join in.
> I take alot of photos of my pets, not of me or anyone else, but i love seeing them grow and change in them!
> And of course catching the cute and funny moments ha!


Anyone can come and join in the conversation at the night thread  I love taking photos of my cats as well. I have more photos of cats than anything else :biggrin5:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERYONE AND THERE PETS 

[youtube_browser]yZYPrV1tECY&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]iDB1LjVNSJA&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

evening all hows everyone hope your all well im good smokey beating mr turkey and holly waving at me witha lil meowwwww jessie fast asleep  so there all good i enrolled in my course today now i feel a weid feeling of panick:skep: silly hey lol anyway i hope you all had a lovely friday and are taken care of ya selfs


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there, hope you're having a nice Saturday, bout lunch time there isn't it?  It's 7:45am here! I'm taking Biscuit for an early walk soon because we've got karate today. 

Loved Holly in the tub Katie - so cute. :001_tt1: Biscuit was in the tub yesterday for her mucky, dirty feet, underbelly, mouth and the bottoms of her ears!!! :frown2: It was not so very cute :frown2: Then I had to stick a sock in the drain to stop all the sand from going down - OH says if I don't it's going to clog. I got him to turn on the outside tap after and then filled up her pool. She likes that better anyway because she doesn't end up sitting on my lap getting her tootsies dried for her!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there, hope you're having a nice Saturday, bout lunch time there isn't it?  It's 7:45am here! I'm taking Biscuit for an early walk soon because we've got karate today.
> 
> Loved Holly in the tub Katie - so cute. :001_tt1: Biscuit was in the tub yesterday for her mucky, dirty feet, underbelly, mouth and the bottoms of her ears!!! :frown2: It was not so very cute :frown2: Then I had to stick a sock in the drain to stop all the sand from going down - OH says if I don't it's going to clog. I got him to turn on the outside tap after and then filled up her pool. She likes that better anyway because she doesn't end up sitting on my lap getting her tootsies dried for her!


hi jonesey
yup dinner time lol saturdays going good  hehehehe awwwww bless biscuit that just sound cute :smilewinkgrin: hahahaha good luck with your karatie  hehehe yeah holly a funny one there all driving me insane today 

hope you haveing a fab saturday morning


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE AND THERE PETS TONIGHT 

[youtube_browser]37mq4LjLp2g[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]DzCCKw68gG4&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]canq03tLqMo&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

hi all hope ya all having a lovely saturday and your pets are all well  my pets are all good it been cold today though raning lol anyhoo hope ya all ok


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all  Mind if I join in?x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Evening all  Mind if I join in?x


evening hows you and your pets join away


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> evening hows you and your pets join away


I'm great thanks Katie,how are you? My pets are all quiet for now surprisingly. Pippa is normally banging her cage by now lol. Are your pets ok?x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm great thanks Katie,how are you? My pets are all quiet for now surprisingly. Pippa is normally banging her cage by now lol. Are your pets ok?x


im good thanks awww your pets sound cute  mine are all good jessie asleep smokey and holly are chaseing oneanother about the house making loads of noise  hahaha what you been upto today hows your saturday been


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> im good thanks awww your pets sound cute  mine are all good jessie asleep smokey and holly are chaseing oneanother about the house making loads of noise  hahaha what you been upto today hows your saturday been


Haha sounds like fun. My dogs like to chase each other which makes me laugh lol. Not been upto much apart from going to my boyfriends for a few hours n watching his cat trying to chase the birds outside lol. What about you? How has your day been?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Haha sounds like fun. My dogs like to chase each other which makes me laugh lol. Not been upto much apart from going to my boyfriends for a few hours n watching his cat trying to chase the birds outside lol. What about you? How has your day been?


AWWWW blesss I best that's funny smokey like to bird watch lol Too I haven't been upto much been talking to a friend doing a lil tiding I enrolled on a fiction writeing course the other day so should be starting that soon hope it his okay lol been also watching Jessie hit the tv with her fox toy lol she a funny loon dog lol but we love her have you been watching the soaps


----------



## xgemma86x

Jessie is a stunning dog. We had a golden lab when I was a baby but we had to have him put to sleep cos he had cancer  Good luck with your course. Hope you do well with it. I have a job interview on Tuesday for a place called Asos. It's only warehouse work but it's at least 40 hours a week which is what I need lol. Not seen the soaps all week cos iv been in work all week. Which is your favourite soap?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Jessie is a stunning dog. We had a golden lab when I was a baby but we had to have him put to sleep cos he had cancer  Good luck with your course. Hope you do well with it. I have a job interview on Tuesday for a place called Asos. It's only warehouse work but it's at least 40 hours a week which is what I need lol. Not seen the soaps all week cos iv been in work all week. Which is your favourite soap?


awww i know how ya feel our lan kandy had cancer and then a heart mummer and had to be pts i sill miss her load (((((hugs))))) jessie is a lovely dog though  lol good luck on your interveiw hope you get it im sure ya do great  hahahaha i waich them all the one that been intresting lately has been estenders thou 

do you like reading


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hahaha awww bless that soooo adorable  wow sound like ya been busy lol
> 
> awwww bless them i bet it fun to brush them smokey hate being brushed he thinks its a big game and the claws ome out :001_rolleyes: hahaha
> 
> night night coral you take care of your self talk to ya soon


Hey 
gosh i havent been on here in 2 days and looks like ive missed quite abit haha!

awwww Smokey bless him! dodger will sometimes do that get his claws out and im like ouchhh! haha

how are you and your pets?
hope your days been good!


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> Wow Coral, sounds like you've got it bad.  I hope you're over it soon - did you go with your usual at the hairdressers or try something new?
> 
> I'm sorry about your friend Porps and I really hope he's okay, but it is not your fault if he's MIA. Maybe you could have him for a bit if someone else is looking after the pup? You have to take care of your kitties first, you don't really have a choice about that.  And a BIG hurry-up-Friday!! for you! Everyone says quitting smoking is so much easier if you have some weed to take the edge off.
> 
> Hi Katie - sorry about your drama queen sister, hope she smartens up soon!  Now we need a pic of Holly in her bath.
> 
> I had my nephew over unexpectedly today. My son was going to invite a friend over too (he asked me this morning), but came home on his own and said his friend was going to go ask his Dad, but then he 'lost him'. So I took Biscuit and them (nephew's four and my son's nine) back to the schoolyard to play. The kids that stay for aftercare were all coming out to play at the same time and this boy comes running up to my son and says 'Remember when you asked me which way C. went? I pointed in the other direction and you fell for it! AhhhHAHAHA!!!' Which explained how he 'lost him'. I'm standing there so I said 'That was a real jerk thing to do.' and he replies 'Yeah and it was soooo funny!!!' And starts laughing again, trying to get some other kids laughing at my son as well. We walked away and I said to my son that that was a really mean thing to do. And he says that all the kids play pranks, it was funny (but he certainly wasn't laughing) and this kid was his friend. So I said 'Really?? You'd do that to your friend or someone else?' and he said no and I told him good thing because if I ever hear that he did he will be in a whole world of trouble, it was mean. Anyway the kids were playing and my nephew fell at one point and was crying and all the other kids came running over (I pointed out how brave my nephew is of course). And I turn and the kid who pulled the trick on my son is petting Biscuit. So I said 'Hey! You're not allowed to pet my dog.' He says 'Why?' and I say 'Because you're not a nice kid'. And my son asked why I wouldn't let him pet Biscuit and I told him 'I can't tell you who you can like and you can't tell me either. And I don't like him, he's mean.'
> 
> So the point of that whole diatribe is that I'm SURE I will be hearing from it because the little shite's mother is also a big mouth advocate for her boy. He's been getting into trouble since he started school (when HE was four) and she's always trying to throw the blame of it on someone else. I'm almost hoping it happens too!
> 
> I hope all those who are sleeping are having wonderful sleeps!


Yeah was bad but feeling much better now 
yeah i have a mobile hair dresser, i just had abit cut of the length so its about shoulder length, and had it in layers, and thinned out 

how are you?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey
> gosh i havent been on here in 2 days and looks like ive missed quite abit haha!
> 
> awwww Smokey bless him! dodger will sometimes do that get his claws out and im like ouchhh! haha
> 
> how are you and your pets?
> hope your days been good!


heyyyy

hahaha night thread moves fast lol awww bless smokey loves useing his claws:001_unsure: he a lil monster but all pets are good  smokey and holly are chaseing one another jessie asleeping im wizzing round the house cos i was a lil bit of a lazy buttt today talked to a friend the best part of it and forgot i have my couson coming tomorrow so on and off her tieding and stuff lol

hows your saturday been  hows your pets have you been watching esteneder this weak did you see the voice on chennal 1


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> heyyyy
> 
> hahaha night thread moves fast lol awww bless smokey loves useing his claws:001_unsure: he a lil monster but all pets are good  smokey and holly are chaseing one another jessie asleeping im wizzing round the house cos i was a lil bit of a lazy buttt today talked to a friend the best part of it and forgot i have my couson coming tomorrow so on and off her tieding and stuff lol
> 
> hows your saturday been  hows your pets have you been watching esteneder this weak did you see the voice on chennal 1


hahah yeah it certainly does lol!
awww, very glad to hear 

ah right hope you have a lovely day tomorrow 

my saturdays been okay my dad came over and went shopping with him, my mum and OH, and just did my food shop today at asda 

yeah i watched eastenders yesterday!
the nets closing in about heather, cant wait till it comes out evetually!
and no i missed the voice today will have to catch up with that in the week.
did you see britains got talent?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> hahah yeah it certainly does lol!
> awww, very glad to hear
> 
> ah right hope you have a lovely day tomorrow
> 
> my saturdays been okay my dad came over and went shopping with him, my mum and OH, and just did my food shop today at asda
> 
> yeah i watched eastenders yesterday!
> the nets closing in about heather, cant wait till it comes out evetually!
> and no i missed the voice today will have to catch up with that in the week.
> did you see britains got talent?


hahahaha thanks

glad you had a nice day

i missed britians got talant will watch it on catch up the voice was good though and yup it all gotta come out soon but it like when:sosp: hahahha i can wait it been good lol

what you upto tomorrow


----------



## coral.

Thanks! 

Yeah it was good tonight, you will have to catch up with it 

hahah thats the only problem with soaps they always have to drag the bloody story lines out haha!

Tomorrow im not sure probably do some tidying up and have abit of a lazy day!

Hope you have a lovely time seeing your cousin tomorrow,

im of to sleep now feeling pretty tired lol good night  x


----------



## xgemma86x

I love Eastenders. Coronation Street is best tho. I have heard Audrey dies next week so that should be good.

I haven't read a book for a while but I do have a kindle so I may start reading on there. What kinda books do you like?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah it was good tonight, you will have to catch up with it
> 
> hahah thats the only problem with soaps they always have to drag the bloody story lines out haha!
> 
> Tomorrow im not sure probably do some tidying up and have abit of a lazy day!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time seeing your cousin tomorrow,
> 
> im of to sleep now feeling pretty tired lol good night  x


hahahaha i will catch up with it tomorrow 

hahahaha thats true they do dragggggggg it out :sosp:

night night hun take care 



xgemma86x said:


> I love Eastenders. Coronation Street is best tho. I have heard Audrey dies next week so that should be good.
> 
> I haven't read a book for a while but I do have a kindle so I may start reading on there. What kinda books do you like?


yeah i heared that somewhere too she been battleing with david aint she lol they are great 

haha i love reading i have the kindle too and have sooo many books on it ive been enjoying reading books by ciara gold like keeper of moon haven fantasic book ive read it twice also ruth ann nordin hosticial romances are great too i like historcial romance, and fantary

what do you like reading when you read  have you seen any goood movies lately


----------



## Jonesey

Hi everybody - I'm sure you've all gone to bed now though. 

I've just been sitting here eating potato chips/crisps and catching up on the night thread. Actually typing is giving me a break from munching - I know I shouldn't eat so many, but damn they taste so good.  And I'm pretty good about my diet in general so WTH! 

I hope you and your pets have all had a great Saturday night!


----------



## Jonesey

double post grrr


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi everybody - I'm sure you've all gone to bed now though.
> 
> I've just been sitting here eating potato chips/crisps and catching up on the night thread. Actually typing is giving me a break from munching - I know I shouldn't eat so many, but damn they taste so good.  And I'm pretty good about my diet in general so WTH!
> 
> I hope you and your pets have all had a great Saturday night!


HELLOOOOOOOO JONESEY MEEEEE STILLL ABOUT 
mmmm sound nice i love crisps too they do tast too good dont they lol how your karate go have you had a nice saturday


----------



## xgemma86x

I fell asleep ooops x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I fell asleep ooops x


hahahaha the site went down on me for a bit lol hope you having a nice sunday


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all xx


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOWS EVERY ONE AND THERE PETS TODAY

[youtube_browser]7UEfe43uIGk[/youtube_browser]

a jessieeeee vid she having banana toy fun :001_tt2:
[youtube_browser]173ZDdmZzW0[/youtube_browser]

hi alll hows everyone tonight have ya had a lovely sunday i been pested by jessie she wanted to play nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:sneaky2: :sneaky2: ahahahahaha my cousion desided not come so reranged it lol  hope you al been have a happy day


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening Katie,how are you? How's your pets?x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Evening Katie,how are you? How's your pets?x


evening xgemma86x im good hun jessies a lil pest today she been nothing but plaaaaaaaaaaay with meeeeeeeut: and smokey and holly are great there chaseing the ball weesel toy around the kitchen lol  lol hows you and your pets have you had a nice day


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> evening xgemma86x im good hun jessies a lil pest today she been nothing but plaaaaaaaaaaay with meeeeeeeut: and smokey and holly are great there chaseing the ball weesel toy around the kitchen lol  lol hows you and your pets have you had a nice day


Lol your Pets sound like fun. Mine are all great thank you. Suki and Molly (dogs) have been going crazy playing with each other lol. Just need to feed the hamsters and give them fresh water  we have all had a good day thank you. What about you x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Lol your Pets sound like fun. Mine are all great thank you. Suki and Molly (dogs) have been going crazy playing with each other lol. Just need to feed the hamsters and give them fresh water  we have all had a good day thank you. What about you x


hi 
hahaha they are what bread of dogs you got  yours sound really adorable my sister has a hamaster and it keep biteing her she loves it though it keeps her compiny hehehe my day been good not really been upto much as my cousion had to resuccuarl coming round :lol: it been cold today here started hailing ut:


----------



## coral.

Hey guys hows everyone doing?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey guys hows everyone doing?


helloooooo coral im doing good pets are doing insanly there good lol how are you and your pets hows your day been


----------



## xgemma86x

They are both Yorkshire Terriers. Molly is 3 years old and Suki is 9 months. I shall post photos of them when I go on my laptop  My hamsters keep me company too. I have 5 of them.


----------



## xgemma86x

They are both Yorkshire Terriers. Molly is 3 years old and Suki is 9 months. I shall post photos of them when I go on my laptop  My hamsters keep me company too. I have 5 of them. Not done much apart from driving to tesco for some cold sore cream. It better bloody work at £4.25 for a tiny tube :-o lol

Evening Coral,how are you?x


----------



## DJMonty

Hey everyone, what's up tonight?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> They are both Yorkshire Terriers. Molly is 3 years old and Suki is 9 months. I shall post photos of them when I go on my laptop  My hamsters keep me company too. I have 5 of them. Not done much apart from driving to tesco for some cold sore cream. It better bloody work at £4.25 for a tiny tube :-o lol
> 
> Evening Coral,how are you?x


awwww they sound adorable and yes yes we like pics on here  awww hamster are lovely i got my sis hers after she moved out and she wanted one lol 

oohhh what one you get i get the one in the lil yelly tube it really good it alway get rid of them lol  i love the names of ya dogs btw


----------



## katie200

DJMonty said:


> Hey everyone, what's up tonight?


hi djmonty have you had a good sunday what pets have you got were all good


----------



## DJMonty

I'm not bad, thanks. I have a hamster, and I'm picking up some terrapins later this week. Although, as a family, we have two hamsters, two German Shepherds, six cats, and two fish tanks.

My brother's hamster got out of his cage earlier, so my brother is trying to find him before any of the cats do.


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> awwww they sound adorable and yes yes we like pics on here  awww hamster are lovely i got my sis hers after she moved out and she wanted one lol
> 
> oohhh what one you get i get the one in the lil yelly tube it really good it alway get rid of them lol  i love the names of ya dogs btw


Thank you  I will try and pop on tomorrow night after work to post pics. Hamsters are ace animals! I had to buy them a grooming set cos I have 2 long haired males. Paid more for their hairbrush then I do my own they are so worth it tho!

Iv got that Zovirax cream for my cold sore. Hope it gets rid of it soon.


----------



## katie200

DJMonty said:


> I'm not bad, thanks. I have a hamster, and I'm picking up some terrapins later this week. Although, as a family, we have two hamsters, two German Shepherds, six cats, and two fish tanks.
> 
> My brother's hamster got out of his cage earlier, so my brother is trying to find him before any of the cats do.


cool glad ya okay awww they sounds great whats there names i have a lab namesd jessie and 2 cats holly and smokey my sis has a hamster named biscuit

awww hope he finds it my sister alway loseing her hamster but lucky she dont have cats so she always finds her safe lol well so far lol hope ya find yours safe 

what you been upto this sunday


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thank you  I will try and pop on tomorrow night after work to post pics. Hamsters are ace animals! I had to buy them a grooming set cos I have 2 long haired males. Paid more for their hairbrush then I do my own they are so worth it tho!
> 
> Iv got that Zovirax cream for my cold sore. Hope it gets rid of it soon.


coool hope it do for ya too i hate cold sores i alway get em when im stressed lol

awww bless i bet they like being brushed out  cooool deffo look forword to seeing pics 

ismokey now trahing my room he pushing every thing off every where lol


----------



## DJMonty

katie200 said:


> cool glad ya okay awww they sounds great whats there names i have a lab namesd jessie and 2 cats holly and smokey my sis has a hamster named biscuit
> 
> awww hope he finds it my sister alway loseing her hamster but lucky she dont have cats so she always finds her safe lol well so far lol hope ya find yours safe
> 
> what you been upto this sunday


The German Shepherds are named Skadi and Nabuu (Skadi is Nabuu's mother), the cats are named Ying, Shadow, Smudge, Gandalf, Minx, and Socks, my hamster is named Zelda, and my brother's hamster is named Link.

I've not been up to much. Went to Knebworth to give a fish tank to a friend of mine, and managed to avoid doing English homework all day. What about you?


----------



## xgemma86x

Djmonty,we also have 2 fish tanks! We have a 3ft tank for tropicals and then a 6ft tank for marine fish


----------



## katie200

DJMonty said:


> The German Shepherds are named Skadi and Nabuu (Skadi is Nabuu's mother), the cats are named Ying, Shadow, Smudge, Gandalf, Minx, and Socks, my hamster is named Zelda, and my brother's hamster is named Link.
> 
> I've not been up to much. Went to Knebworth to give a fish tank to a friend of mine, and managed to avoid doing English homework all day. What about you?


awwww there great names  sound fun hehe i havent been upto much my cousion was ment to be come round bt she did so spent the day chatting and playing with jessie she is a verry prosistent lab she alway wana playyyyy nowwwwwwwwww:sneaky2: hahahha


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> helloooooo coral im doing good pets are doing insanly there good lol how are you and your pets hows your day been


Hey, good really glad to hear 
awwww bless them!
im okay thanks
pets are all good thanks, bought the tunnel into the frontroom earlier for the kitties to play in lol.
my days been okay thanks,
hows yours been?


----------



## DJMonty

xgemma86x said:


> Djmonty,we also have 2 fish tanks! We have a 3ft tank for tropicals and then a 6ft tank for marine fish


We have a 4ft in the living room for tropicals, and a 1ft in my brothers room for tropicals. I had an 8ft for cichlids in my room until earlier, when I gave it to my friend.


----------



## coral.

xgemma86x said:


> They are both Yorkshire Terriers. Molly is 3 years old and Suki is 9 months. I shall post photos of them when I go on my laptop  My hamsters keep me company too. I have 5 of them. Not done much apart from driving to tesco for some cold sore cream. It better bloody work at £4.25 for a tiny tube :-o lol
> 
> Evening Coral,how are you?x


Hey!
im okay thanks, how are you?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> coool hope it do for ya too i hate cold sores i alway get em when im stressed lol
> 
> awww bless i bet they like being brushed out  cooool deffo look forword to seeing pics
> 
> ismokey now trahing my room he pushing every thing off every where lol


Haha Smokey sounds hyper. I love cats!

Alfie hates being brushed but Frosty doesn't mind it. I hate it when stuff gets tangled in his fur cos it's so long and pure white


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> coool hope it do for ya too i hate cold sores i alway get em when im stressed lol
> 
> awww bless i bet they like being brushed out  cooool deffo look forword to seeing pics
> 
> ismokey now trahing my room he pushing every thing off every where lol





DJMonty said:


> We have a 4ft in the living room for tropicals, and a 1ft in my brothers room for tropicals. I had an 8ft for cichlids in my room until earlier, when I gave it to my friend.


8ft?! Jesus! I thought our 6ft tank was big lol


----------



## xgemma86x

coral. said:


> Hey!
> im okay thanks, how are you?


Yeah am great thanks :-D


----------



## DJMonty

xgemma86x said:


> 8ft?! Jesus! I thought our 6ft tank was big lol


My uncle has a custom built 32ft tank xD


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey, good really glad to hear
> awwww bless them!
> im okay thanks
> pets are all good thanks, bought the tunnel into the frontroom earlier for the kitties to play in lol.
> my days been okay thanks,
> hows yours been?


hi coral
glad ya all okay that tunnel looks fab i bet they love it  
im okay thanks hun i watch the happy ever after on chennal 5 tonight been following it it guite good 

you been watching anything intresting



xgemma86x said:


> Haha Smokey sounds hyper. I love cats!
> 
> Alfie hates being brushed but Frosty doesn't mind it. I hate it when stuff gets tangled in his fur cos it's so long and pure white


hahahaha he is a hyper cat hes funny at times though that one never slow down i know what ya mean holly my cat take loads of brushing and baths hate when her fur go all funny too awww they sound like really cute hamsters

what you up to tomorrow


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> glad ya all okay that tunnel looks fab i bet they love it
> im okay thanks hun i watch the happy ever after on chennal 5 tonight been following it it guite good
> 
> you been watching anything intresting
> 
> hahahaha he is a hyper cat hes funny at times though that one never slow down i know what ya mean holly my cat take loads of brushing and baths hate when her fur go all funny too awww they sound like really cute hamsters
> 
> what you up to tomorrow


Tibby (my boyfriends cat) only ever let's Simon (boyfriend) brush her. Strange lol.

Well I am off to Simons tomorrow and then possibly working til midnight. What about you?

Oh n if I don't reply then I'm asleep x


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hi coral
> glad ya all okay that tunnel looks fab i bet they love it
> im okay thanks hun i watch the happy ever after on chennal 5 tonight been following it it guite good
> 
> you been watching anything intresting
> 
> Thanks, yeah they really like it
> good, glad your well!
> whats that about, ive heard of it, but not sure what it is
> 
> i ended up watching a film earlier called A night to remember, didnt realise how old it was it was in black and white and made in 1958 about the titanic


----------



## coral.

xgemma86x said:


> Yeah am great thanks :-D


good glad to hear 
you had a good day?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Tibby (my boyfriends cat) only ever let's Simon (boyfriend) brush her. Strange lol.
> 
> Well I am off to Simons tomorrow and then possibly working til midnight. What about you?
> 
> Oh n if I don't reply then I'm asleep x


Hahaha Awww bless hOlly like that with me only let me brush her  and pick her up she verry much a mee cat where as smOkey likes my sister alot lol

Coool I don't know yet my Sis might be poping in likely some hoovering and waiting on my course metrails to come though so if that comes tomorrow will be starting that and be on line too and help mum with what ever I'm a good muilti tasker lol . Night night for if ya asleep


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> katie200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi coral
> glad ya all okay that tunnel looks fab i bet they love it
> im okay thanks hun i watch the happy ever after on chennal 5 tonight been following it it guite good
> 
> you been watching anything intresting
> 
> Thanks, yeah they really like it
> good, glad your well!
> whats that about, ive heard of it, but not sure what it is
> 
> i ended up watching a film earlier called A night to remember, didnt realise how old it was it was in black and white and made in 1958 about the titanic
> 
> Haha cooool some black and White movies are good. It's about prince charming and snow White the evil queen put a evil spell on them and now there in the nomal world not knowing who they are and the only person that can restore it all idle snow White daughter who they sent in a tree thing befor the spell hit but she don't belive her lil boy who she ave up the fair tail are really but is kinda trying it's quite good well I enjoying watching it
> 
> Glad your all okay is your cold feeling better now
Click to expand...


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> coral. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi coral
> glad ya all okay that tunnel looks fab i bet they love it
> im okay thanks hun i watch the happy ever after on chennal 5 tonight been following it it guite good
> 
> you been watching anything intresting
> 
> Thanks, yeah they really like it
> good, glad your well!
> whats that about, ive heard of it, but not sure what it is
> 
> i ended up watching a film earlier called A night to remember, didnt realise how old it was it was in black and white and made in 1958 about the titanic
> 
> Haha cooool some black and White movies are good. It's about prince charming and snow White the evil queen put a evil spell on them and now there in the nomal world not knowing who they are and the only person that can restore it all idle snow White daughter who they sent in a tree thing befor the spell hit but she don't belive her lil boy who she ave up the fair tail are really but is kinda trying it's quite good well I enjoying watching it
> 
> Glad your all okay is your cold feeling better now
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some black and white movies can be pretty good, i find it strange cause of obviously watching things in colour lol!
> 
> ah right yeah my friend was talking about that the other day, she said its good
> and it sounds good
> wish i had started watching it now haha!
> 
> have you got many plans for tomorrow?
> 
> yeah my colds better thanks, all gone
> 
> im off now gonna have an earlyish night lol and OH wants to use laptop
> catch you tomorrow
> good night !! Xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## katie200

Hi coral 
I don't really know what I'm upto tomorrow I waiting for my course stuff to come so HOPEFULY be doing that soon likely helPing mum and should see my Sis tomorrow too and be on line I'm too pooter addicted lol

Haha that true I watch christmas on 34 street in black and White it do sme weid after watching it in colour lol but still a great movie

Night night Hun take care


----------



## xgemma86x

Im back


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Im back


heyyyyyy you still there you okay


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all xx

I am shattered. I have done an 11 n half hour shift at work  Got a job interview tomorrow for the Asos warehouse. Could really do with the extra money so fingers crossed x


----------



## katie200

Hi hun GOOOD luck on your interveiw how's your pets.


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> I don't really know what I'm upto tomorrow I waiting for my course stuff to come so HOPEFULY be doing that soon likely helPing mum and should see my Sis tomorrow too and be on line I'm too pooter addicted lol
> 
> Haha that true I watch christmas on 34 street in black and White it do sme weid after watching it in colour lol but still a great movie
> 
> Night night Hun take care


sounds cool 
did you have a nice day today?

hope you and your pets are doing well 

& good luck Gemma


----------



## katie200

Evening all how's everyone tonight  and ya pets 

My evening been stressful my lol Sid boss has sacked her and she in bits he been weid with her for a while abd she worked really hard for the last cupple of years but that not the worst of it she been living in a house owned by him and he said he kicking her out of there too grrrr she was so upset in been he'll worried about her all cos her photo didn't turn up for there show but magically all the photos of every one else's did they sent em away bless her but if she comes home we gonna have to gind some where for her hamster away from the cats grrrr 

Anyhow pets are all good there been there nomaly selfs raceing about hope every one else having a great evening


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> sounds cool
> did you have a nice day today?
> 
> hope you and your pets are doing well
> 
> & good luck Gemma


Hi coral

Day was okay evening big thumbs down lol pets are all good had to do the worming tabs today always do and Jessie omg would she take it nope she would she even tryed her limping thing she do it when she gets stressed and don't like something so it ended up mashed up in gravy lol cats where angels though lol

How's you and your pets


----------



## xgemma86x

Thank you  Actually feeling really scared because I like my current job but I'm not getting set hours every week so I dunno where I am with my money. This new job is 40+ hours a week which is what I need. Arghhh decisions!!

My pets are all ok. My little Edward (syrian hamster) is getting old. That wee boy of mine is gonna break my heart when he passes x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thank you  Actually feeling really scared because I like my current job but I'm not getting set hours every week so I dunno where I am with my money. This new job is 40+ hours a week which is what I need. Arghhh decisions!!
> 
> My pets are all ok. My little Edward (syrian hamster) is getting old. That wee boy of mine is gonna break my heart when he passes x


Awww sound like you got a lotta choise to make I'll be keep my fingers crossed for you you let me know how it gose gun 

And awwwwww he sounds soooo cute yeah they so break ya heart when they go don't they it's the horrable side to us all lol


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> 
> Day was okay evening big thumbs down lol pets are all good had to do the worming tabs today always do and Jessie omg would she take it nope she would she even tryed her limping thing she do it when she gets stressed and don't like something so it ended up mashed up in gravy lol cats where angels though lol
> 
> How's you and your pets


ahhh no your evening doesnt sound like its gone to well 

arghh worming tablets they are gawd dam stressful lol!
about 3 months ago i wormed them with tablets Beaphar multi wormer they all had to take a pink tablet one week, then a fawn tablet the week after then a pink tablet the week after that, Dodger seem to of took his okay, had to disguise it about with treats, Felix and Splodge was sick, so the tablets wasnt in there system properly, Spice took 2 tablets but then refused the last one so they wasnt in her system properly!
complete night mare!!
so i give up with tablets completely and use the spot on treatment, and also use frontline spot on, i can do it myself but sometimes struggle as Felix and Splodge wont stay still and always trying to get away, so i find it easier if the OH helps.

but that sounds lucky cause its normally dogs will take to them straight the way, and cats there to fussy lol!

There all okay thanks OH has changed the frontroom round, so the kittys are abit confused but going hyper, and when i was in the bath let Jessie my hamster out to run around lol!

how are your pets?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> ahhh no your evening doesnt sound like its gone to well
> 
> arghh worming tablets they are gawd dam stressful lol!
> about 3 months ago i wormed them with tablets Beaphar multi wormer they all had to take a pink tablet one week, then a fawn tablet the week after then a pink tablet the week after that, Dodger seem to of took his okay, had to disguise it about with treats, Felix and Splodge was sick, so the tablets wasnt in there system properly, Spice took 2 tablets but then refused the last one so they wasnt in her system properly!
> complete night mare!!
> so i give up with tablets completely and use the spot on treatment, and also use frontline spot on, i can do it myself but sometimes struggle as Felix and Splodge wont stay still and always trying to get away, so i find it easier if the OH helps.
> 
> but that sounds lucky cause its normally dogs will take to them straight the way, and cats there to fussy lol!
> 
> There all okay thanks OH has changed the frontroom round, so the kittys are abit confused but going hyper, and when i was in the bath let Jessie my hamster out to run around lol!
> 
> how are your pets?


hahahaha awwww bless them that sounds a night mare too lol  but verry cute holly and smokey are used to taking pills as they have befor but jessie will even act ill to not take em lol:incazzato:

awww bless there llike what happened to the living room :yesnod: lol

mine are all good holly was playing with tussies agan tonight :sosp: smokeys killed mr turkey so he feel better and jessie asleep in mums room :001_wub:

what you upto tomorrow


----------



## Kicksforkills

And again lol


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLL HOWS EVERYONE DOING AND THERE PETS HOPE YA ALLLL WELL 

[youtube_browser]TtGY4G7II6s[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]RZn9uNjVnek[/youtube_browser]

hope you all had a great tuesday :laugh:


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all xx


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there! 

I wasn't on PF Sunday and was locked out last night, hope you all have a happy Wednesday! (still Tuesday here!) Sorry to hear about your sister Katie, that's a real blow.  I hope she's able to get on her feet again soon!

Hope your interview goes well gemma86f! 

A friend of my daughter had her dog stolen from her last night (Monday night). I've just posted about it, but please spare a positive thought for Jackson. We just feel so terrible for them and hope he is found safe and the creep who took him is arrested. It is a really creepy thing to have happen, usually the worst that happens round here is that a house is broken into. I can't imagine this happening to our Biscuit - I would attack the barstard!!! And I guess that's what's really upsetting me, I keep imagining it was our Biscuit and how I would feel.


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi everyone,

Sorry iv not been so talkative. Had a rough few days  On the laptop tho so will be about for a short while at least. Will also post pics of my animals shortly 

xx


----------



## Guest

Evening all. I need to get new pics of my lot.


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening Danielle 

How are you and your pets?


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Evening Danielle
> 
> How are you and your pets?


We are fine. My new fish are still very shy but that's ok. I expected it.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> We are fine. My new fish are still very shy but that's ok. I expected it.


Good 

Evening David


----------



## Guest

I'll be off to bed in a few minutes.


----------



## xgemma86x

These are my pets...

Frosty









Molly









Alfie









Edward









Pebbles









Molly & Edward









Suki









Kenai and Koda









I do have a pure ginger syrian hamster but no photos of her  She wont let me take any!!


----------



## katie200

Hi Gemma

There adorable pic how cute  how did your interveiw go how's your day been


----------



## xgemma86x

Hey Katie,

Interview went well thankyou. Waiting for a call back to go and start there. It could be a while but she said it should be soon lol. Had a crap day yesterday after the interview but it's not something I wanna discuss on here as anyone could be reading 

Hows your day been?


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOW'S EVERYONE AND YA PETS  

Today been strange for me my Sis got her job sorted so she now happy agan yayaya. I got my course in to day started reading it and now having a cry cos it looks too hard I put it away for to night and gonna read some more tomorrow I think tOnight feel a lil teary I also shouldnt have watched don't blame the dog too sad lol

Pets are all well smokey been chasing a lid around the hall lil thing please him lol and holly good she sitting with me watching the apprentice your fired  Jessie gone off too bed and is doggie dreaming 

How's everyone else's. Day going abd your lovely pets


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hey Katie,
> 
> Interview went well thankyou. Waiting for a call back to go and start there. It could be a while but she said it should be soon lol. Had a crap day yesterday after the interview but it's not something I wanna discuss on here as anyone could be reading
> 
> Hows your day been?


Hi Gemma 
AWWWW I glad your interveiw went great  sound good if ya ever need to talk pm box always open it horrable to have a crap day ain't it, my days been okay ish got my course in today and it looks so hard lol pets are good thou  Have you been watching any good tv


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLL HOW'S EVERYONE AND YA PETS
> 
> Today been strange for me my Sis got her job sorted so she now happy agan yayaya. I got my course in to day started reading it and now having a cry cos it looks too hard I put it away for to night and gonna read some more tomorrow I think tOnight feel a lil teary I also shouldnt have watched don't blame the dog too sad lol
> 
> Pets are all well smokey been chasing a lid around the hall lil thing please him lol and holly good she sitting with me watching the apprentice your fired  Jessie gone off too bed and is doggie dreaming
> 
> How's everyone else's. Day going abd your lovely pets


The pets are ok. Im not feeling 100% but il be ok. Hope you're ok Katie x


----------



## coral.

Lovely pictures Gemma 

hey hope everyones okay 
ive been busy these past few days helping the OH change the frontrooom, and bedroom round lol, hows every ones day been?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> The pets are ok. Im not feeling 100% but il be ok. Hope you're ok Katie x


Im alright pets are great it's been freeezing today hope you feel better soon Hun glad your pets are okay there soooo adorable


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALLL HOW'S EVERYONE AND YA PETS
> 
> Today been strange for me my Sis got her job sorted so she now happy agan yayaya. I got my course in to day started reading it and now having a cry cos it looks too hard I put it away for to night and gonna read some more tomorrow I think tOnight feel a lil teary I also shouldnt have watched don't blame the dog too sad lol
> 
> Pets are all well smokey been chasing a lid around the hall lil thing please him lol and holly good she sitting with me watching the apprentice your fired  Jessie gone off too bed and is doggie dreaming
> 
> How's everyone else's. Day going abd your lovely pets


i also watched dont blame the dog!
some lesson have been learnt 
cant believe some of things that lad and girl was doing with there dogs  
so sad to see that poor dog get put down was horrible.


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Lovely pictures Gemma
> 
> hey hope everyones okay
> ive been busy these past few days helping the OH change the frontrooom, and bedroom round lol, hows every ones day been?


Hi coral
Sound like you been bussy bet it look great when it done though  how isyour pets  my days been up and down round and around :lol: course came today looks well hard  pets are all great  being there nomal selfs have you been watching emmadle


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Hi Gemma
> AWWWW I glad your interveiw went great  sound good if ya ever need to talk pm box always open it horrable to have a crap day ain't it, my days been okay ish got my course in today and it looks so hard lol pets are good thou  Have you been watching any good tv


Thankyou Katie. I may just have to PM you at some point. I just need to sort myself out  

Good luck with your course. You can do it 

Not really watched any tv as iv been out and then at work til 9:30pm  You??


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> i also watched dont blame the dog!
> some lesson have been learnt
> cant believe some of things that lad and girl was doing with there dogs
> so sad to see that poor dog get put down was horrible.


I watched it too and deffo donker with there pets but I wasn't happy they never warned about putting to sleep content befor hand or I missed it either way made me cry cry cry brough back some not good memory lol poor dog


----------



## xgemma86x

coral. said:


> Lovely pictures Gemma
> 
> hey hope everyones okay
> ive been busy these past few days helping the OH change the frontrooom, and bedroom round lol, hows every ones day been?


Thankyou  The dogs and dragons like to pose but my hams refuse to lol.

Today has been better then yesterday but il be ok. Was at my bfs this afternoon then had work from 4:30pm til 9:30pm (was meant to be 10pm but we finished early) 

Sooo annoyed cos my mam has been asking me since this morning to take her to the doctors tomorrow at 9:30am. She only decided to tell me about an hour ago that she no longer wanted me to take her. A longer lie-in for me I suppose x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thankyou Katie. I may just have to PM you at some point. I just need to sort myself out
> 
> Good luck with your course. You can do it
> 
> Not really watched any tv as iv been out and then at work til 9:30pm  You??


You can pm me any time hun talking nomaly helps us all at times (((hugs))). 
Thanks Hun I hope so it looks completed but I can only give it my best can't I 

I watched the soaps and don't blame the dog and the apprentice lol what you upto tomorrow


----------



## coral.

xgemma86x said:


> Thankyou Katie. I may just have to PM you at some point. I just need to sort myself out
> 
> Good luck with your course. You can do it
> 
> Not really watched any tv as iv been out and then at work til 9:30pm  You??


Think ive missed quite abit of your convo!
but i hope your alright gemma! x



katie200 said:


> I watched it too and deffo donker with there pets but I wasn't happy they never warned about putting to sleep content befor hand or I missed it either way made me cry cry cry brough back some not good memory lol poor dog


Yeah it looks quite good now, its frustrating but good changing each of the rooms around to have a different scenery 
Ah no dont sound good, do you think its gonna be hard?

yeah i watched emmerdale tonight i hope ashleys dad tells laural!
wednesday night always tend to suck lol with no corrie or eastenders lol 

yeah thats true they normally put some scenes that viewers may find upsetting!
i did cry at that, was awful


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> You can pm me any time hun talking nomaly helps us all at times (((hugs))).
> Thanks Hun I hope so it looks completed but I can only give it my best can't I
> 
> I watched the soaps and don't blame the dog and the apprentice lol what you upto tomorrow


I'd have posted on here but certain people may read and I don't want anything getting back to them if you get me.

Just give the course your best and you will do it. Don't forget to let us know how you get on.

I always miss the soaps which is annoying. I really should record them and watch them as im usually working during the evenings. I'm off to Simons (bf) for about 1pm and then i maybe working from 4:30pm to 10pm. What about you??


----------



## katie200

Hi coral

Coool it sound like ya having fun  yeah I though it should of had one cos it's an upsetting thing for some people to watch lol

Ooohhh yes it looks well hard I hope I'm not out my depts with it tbh but give it a go hey 

Oohhh I agree I hate Wednesday tv there one soap on it like where's the rest :lol: what you upto tomorrow


----------



## xgemma86x

coral. said:


> Think ive missed quite abit of your convo!
> but i hope your alright gemma! x
> 
> Yeah it looks quite good now, its frustrating but good changing each of the rooms around to have a different scenery
> Ah no dont sound good, do you think its gonna be hard?
> 
> yeah i watched emmerdale tonight i hope ashleys dad tells laural!
> wednesday night always tend to suck lol with no corrie or eastenders lol
> 
> yeah thats true they normally put some scenes that viewers may find upsetting!
> i did cry at that, was awful


Lol  Without saying too much .... yesterday (tuesday) was a rather horrible day for me. Had a few probs with Simon (bf) but hopefully we're sorted. Not sure tho.

I'd post what I know about the Emmerdale storyline with Ashley,Sandy and Laural but not sure if anyone wants to know


----------



## katie200

Hi Gemma

Yup know what ya mean some things should be kept to pm or written in a diary lol well offers always there  

And thanks I'll try and deffo let ya all know how it gos you'll likely here me screeam from where ever ya are :lol: :lol: 

I sometimes watch them on iplayer if I miss them hope you have a lovely Thurday  I'm gonna be course reading waiting for my asda shop need some yummy chocolate


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Lol  Without saying too much .... yesterday (tuesday) was a rather horrible day for me. Had a few probs with Simon (bf) but hopefully we're sorted. Not sure tho.
> 
> I'd post what I know about the Emmerdale storyline with Ashley,Sandy and Laural but not sure if anyone wants to know


Hahahaha don't tell me you been reading them soap spoiler  ( I never do that she say  reading her pc)

Hope every things getting sorted for ya hun


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Hi Gemma
> 
> Yup know what ya mean some things should be kept to pm or written in a diary lol well offers always there
> 
> And thanks I'll try and deffo let ya all know how it gos you'll likely here me screeam from where ever ya are :lol: :lol:
> 
> I sometimes watch them on iplayer if I miss them hope you have a lovely Thurday  I'm gonna be course reading waiting for my asda shop need some yummy chocolate


Haha il listen out for you screaming 

I'm not a big chocolate lover but il tell you what is nice have i to?  Mr Kiplings chocolate chip individual slices:001_wub:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Hahahaha don't tell me you been reading them soap spoiler  ( I never do that she say  reading her pc)
> 
> Hope every things getting sorted for ya hun


I bought the tv guide for next week already


----------



## katie200

Hi Gemma 
   you brough the soap mag you ahead of us then :lol:

Hahahaha my sister lOve them mr kiplin cake they do go nice with a cuppa hot chocolate 

Hahahahaha that won't be hard if ya here screaming you'll know I'm gonna thow the course out the window  

I font eat loads of chocolate but now and then I need some nice chocolate lol


----------



## xgemma86x

Haha I work at the factory where mr Kipling cakes are made.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Haha I work at the factory where mr Kipling cakes are made.


Hi Gemma 
Cooooooooool  there good my sister alway buys em she say it cos there indervisaly wrapped :lol: and nice!!!! Smokey my cat just fell off the window sil and is now killing a toy in rage  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> 
> Coool it sound like ya having fun  yeah I though it should of had one cos it's an upsetting thing for some people to watch lol
> 
> Ooohhh yes it looks well hard I hope I'm not out my depts with it tbh but give it a go hey
> 
> Oohhh I agree I hate Wednesday tv there one soap on it like where's the rest :lol: what you upto tomorrow


Yeah it has been kinda fun apart from Felix had a accident, moving the frontroom round, and they kittys have a got 3 flatformed scratchpost well some it was on the tiles and the other half on the carpet so it wasnt level on the floor well Felix jumped on and then off and then with a massive bang fell on the floor, the top post is broke and completely wobbly and not stable, was so frustrated and sad cause they had only had it few months
so its kinda balanced up the wall now till the new one comes lol 

so ive ordered a new one yesterday hopefully may come tomorrow, friday or saturday, my plan is the old one isnt completely broke apart from the top post, so i might try and build it taller using the old parts of the old one  or use the old one as a seperate scratch post, hope you like the picture ive attached tryinng to show my friend the damage 

also finally got my all my cats microchipped sorted today with pet log 
Yeah me too!
they normally always say it at the start of a programme!

awww im sure you can do it  all you can do is your best 

not alot tomorrow staying in probably, this blokes coming to buy this game thing my OH is selling, and a domestic violence women is coming about half 1 tomorrow, so ill see how that goes.

have you got much planned?



xgemma86x said:


> Lol  Without saying too much .... yesterday (tuesday) was a rather horrible day for me. Had a few probs with Simon (bf) but hopefully we're sorted. Not sure tho.
> 
> I'd post what I know about the Emmerdale storyline with Ashley,Sandy and Laural but not sure if anyone wants to know


ah right im so sorry to hear, and me and the OH have been going through a rough patch lately!
men you cant bloody understand them lol 
awww hope things are sorted for you though 
ooo i bought the new tv mag tuesday but not read it yet :rolleyes5:


----------



## katie200

Hi coral
Hehehehe oooohhh dear that must have been worrying kitty destroying there own post  that post looks great if that hadn't have broker it sounds a cool idear to make a spare  

Hope ya get there new one sooon ooohhh the micro chipping things completed ain't it lol mine are micro chipped too yaya for ya getting it done take time don't it

Cooool good luck with the demistic volince thing and ya selling thing 

I'm have a read though the course day so ya hear screeeeeeeming then a sudden bang!!!!! You'll know it me thow it out the window hehehe and waiting for my asda shop yaya lol has it been raining where you are it been teeming it down here and freeeeeezing :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm here but shouldn't be... i'm out for 8am


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm here but shouldn't be... i'm out for 8am


Hi charley wow you up earler I gotta be up befor then as my asda shop should come between 8 and 10 any how hows you and your pets


----------



## coral.

Hahaha yeah was proper gutted lol!
yeah i hope so 

yeah it does take a while i only got Felix, Dodger & Splodge done, cause of Spice being 17 bless her 

got all 3 of them done about a month ago had papers come through for Felix and Splodge, and no sign of Dodgers so was beginning to worry, and the women who chipped them said he was deffo registered, i rang petlog up today cause i had enough lol
and they said different, so Rachel who did them must of a made a slight mistake, i asked wherever she could register him again, i rang them to check and hes gone through now
thankgod lol!

Thanks! 

oh dear ill know what this is then haha!
hope its not to hard on you, and you will be able to do it 
yummy chocolate still cant believe i have some of my easter eggs left haha!
yeah its been raining all day today and its been freezing here too! bleugh lol!
Right im of to sleep now hun, gonna clean my teeth lol!
ill probably try and get on earlier tomorrow,
have good day tomorrow & take care!


----------



## katie200

Night night coral 
Hahaha sound like me when I need to sort stuff nothing ever straight forword but gets sorted in the end  
    you still have your Easter eggs :lol: :lol: coool my Sis when we where kids used to help me eat mine and her all left when everyone elses had gone  hahaha 

Thanks Hun I hope so too

You have a lovely Thurday  take care talk to ya soon


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Night night coral
> Hahaha sound like me when I need to sort stuff nothing ever straight forword but gets sorted in the end
> you still have your Easter eggs :lol: :lol: coool my Sis when we where kids used to help me eat mine and her all left when everyone elses had gone  hahaha
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope so too
> 
> You have a lovely Thurday  take care talk to ya soon


Hiya hun how are you today?

hahaa yeah im surprised i have some left instead of scoffing them all 

hows your day been?
And hows all your lovely pets doing?


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## Jonesey

Hello!!!   I'm so happy I got on PF tonight! Last night I was locked out, they must do the maintenance in the middle of your night when it's still early here! 

Loved your pics Gemma and am sorry about the scratching post Coral. When we had our cat I bought her some really lovely ones and she wouldn't have anything to do with them, she only wanted to scratch the fabric off our chairs. :nono:

I'm glad things have worked out for your sister Katie! At least you won't have to worry about a hamster in the house. I hope you got your chockies too.  Try not to fret about your course, things often look impossible at the first go, but once you get into it you may find it gets way easier. Maybe you can go over it, pick out a small something that looks interesting and start with that. You can do it!!! :001_smile:

I want to make soup tomorrow so I've got my chicken and barley on the boil. Once they're done I'm going to stick the pot in the fridge for the night and do the rest tomorrow after work! 

Biscuit is in and out patrolling the deck, it's been a beautiful day here - just starting to rain lightly now. We've got heavy rain predicted for tomorrow and I hope we get it as it's been too dry. The wacky non-winter and warm March have led us into a very early spring - everything is in bloom. A elderly neighbour across the road that used to be a farmer keeps predicting terrible things that are going to happen because of these crazy seasons - I just hope none of them come true! :blink:


----------



## mstori

hey everyone been a while lol
hope ypu are all well, just having cuddles wit pooch.. can you believe he is 1 now!! the love of my life 
3.46am desperate to sleep but mind working overtime.. grrr


----------



## xgemma86x

Good evening all,

Sorry I wasnt around last night. Was in work til 10pm and then had to be up again and ready to start at 8am today


----------



## Guest

Jonesey said:


> Hello!!!   I'm so happy I got on PF tonight! Last night I was locked out, they must do the maintenance in the middle of your night when it's still early here!
> 
> Loved your pics Gemma and am sorry about the scratching post Coral. When we had our cat I bought her some really lovely ones and she wouldn't have anything to do with them, she only wanted to scratch the fabric off our chairs. :nono:
> 
> I'm glad things have worked out for your sister Katie! At least you won't have to worry about a hamster in the house. I hope you got your chockies too.  Try not to fret about your course, things often look impossible at the first go, but once you get into it you may find it gets way easier. Maybe you can go over it, pick out a small something that looks interesting and start with that. You can do it!!! :001_smile:
> 
> I want to make soup tomorrow so I've got my chicken and barley on the boil.
> Once they're done I'm going to stick the pot in the fridge for the night and
> do the rest tomorrow after work!
> 
> Biscuit is in and out patrolling the deck, it's been a beautiful day here - just
> starting to rain lightly now. We've got heavy rain predicted for tomorrow and
> I hope we get it as it's been too dry. The wacky non-winter and warm March
> have led us into a very early spring - everything is in bloom. A elderly
> neighbour across the road that used to be a farmer keeps predicting terrible
> things that are going to happen because of these crazy seasons - I just hope
> none of them come true! :blink:


They only do maintenance if they need too. Did sone recently when pf went down this week so think it should be ok for a bit.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## xgemma86x

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


Evening,how are you?x


----------



## katie200

Evening alll hope you and your pets are well cool banner Gemma  

How's you coral and Jonesey


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Evening alll hope you and your pets are well cool banner Gemma
> 
> How's you coral and Jonesey


Thankyou  Pheebus made it for me. I love it x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thankyou  Pheebus made it for me. I love it x


Yeah its fab  she's made me quite a few I have them all saved so I can have a change now and then how's you how has your day been


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Yeah its fab  she's made me quite a few I have them all saved so I can have a change now and then how's you how has your day been


I've seen a few she's made and they are all fantastic 

Im ok thanks,how are you?x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I've seen a few she's made and they are all fantastic
> 
> Im ok thanks,how are you?x


Yeah they are fantasic 

I'm okay ish been a little  but getting there watching family guy lol : pets are all good glad your well how's your pets


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Yayayaya glad you got On here that great  AWWWW bless biscuit she's so cute  hope your having a lovely Friday night  ooohhh you can have some of our rain we had plenty I'll share  hehehehe



Jonesey said:


> Hello!!!   I'm so happy I got on PF tonight! Last night I was locked out, they must do the maintenance in the middle of your night when it's still early here!
> 
> Loved your pics Gemma and am sorry about the scratching post Coral. When we had our cat I bought her some really lovely ones and she wouldn't have anything to do with them, she only wanted to scratch the fabric off our chairs. :nono:
> 
> I'm glad things have worked out for your sister Katie! At least you won't have to worry about a hamster in the house. I hope you got your chockies too.  Try not to fret about your course, things often look impossible at the first go, but once you get into it you may find it gets way easier. Maybe you can go over it, pick out a small something that looks interesting and start with that. You can do it!!! :001_smile:
> 
> I want to make soup tomorrow so I've got my chicken and barley on the boil. Once they're done I'm going to stick the pot in the fridge for the night and do the rest tomorrow after work!
> 
> Biscuit is in and out patrolling the deck, it's been a beautiful day here - just starting to rain lightly now. We've got heavy rain predicted for tomorrow and I hope we get it as it's been too dry. The wacky non-winter and warm March have led us into a very early spring - everything is in bloom. A elderly neighbour across the road that used to be a farmer keeps predicting terrible things that are going to happen because of these crazy seasons - I just hope none of them come true! :blink:


----------



## katie200

mstori said:


> hey everyone been a while lol
> hope ypu are all well, just having cuddles wit pooch.. can you believe he is 1 now!! the love of my life
> 3.46am desperate to sleep but mind working overtime.. grrr


Hellooo Mstori 
How have you been Hun Awww they grow up so fast bless them  hope your well


----------



## coral.

Jonesey said:


> Hello!!!   I'm so happy I got on PF tonight! Last night I was locked out, they must do the maintenance in the middle of your night when it's still early here!
> 
> Loved your pics Gemma and am sorry about the scratching post Coral. When we had our cat I bought her some really lovely ones and she wouldn't have anything to do with them, she only wanted to scratch the fabric off our chairs. :nono:
> 
> I'm glad things have worked out for your sister Katie! At least you won't have to worry about a hamster in the house. I hope you got your chockies too.  Try not to fret about your course, things often look impossible at the first go, but once you get into it you may find it gets way easier. Maybe you can go over it, pick out a small something that looks interesting and start with that. You can do it!!! :001_smile:
> 
> I want to make soup tomorrow so I've got my chicken and barley on the boil. Once they're done I'm going to stick the pot in the fridge for the night and do the rest tomorrow after work!
> 
> Biscuit is in and out patrolling the deck, it's been a beautiful day here - just starting to rain lightly now. We've got heavy rain predicted for tomorrow and I hope we get it as it's been too dry. The wacky non-winter and warm March have led us into a very early spring - everything is in bloom. A elderly neighbour across the road that used to be a farmer keeps predicting terrible things that are going to happen because of these crazy seasons - I just hope none of them come true! :blink:


Thanks ive got it sorted now, i kept the old one the bits that wasnt broken, and the new one came yesterday so ive extended it looks good, but is slightly wobbly :glare: so not 100% sure i may take it down, and build it with the 3 platforms, like the picture on the box, and then keep the old post as a seperate one 



katie200 said:


> Evening alll hope you and your pets are well cool banner Gemma
> 
> How's you coral and Jonesey


Hey Katie! 
im okay thanks 
how are you doing?


----------



## katie200

Hi coral
I'm a lil better tonight it raining cat and dogs out side tonight my net box flicking lol pets are all good  how's you and ya pets


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi coral
> I'm a lil better tonight it raining cat and dogs out side tonight my net box flicking lol pets are all good  how's you and ya pets


Good glad to hear 
yeah weathers been pretty rough these past few days!
saw a lovely rainbow yesterday 

there all good thanks, they have all had a mad half hour apart from Spice who is sleeping on the sofa 
dodgers flat out at the end of the bed, Felix is across my legs, and Splodge is on top of the wardrobe


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Good glad to hear
> yeah weathers been pretty rough these past few days!
> saw a lovely rainbow yesterday
> 
> there all good thanks, they have all had a mad half hour apart from Spice who is sleeping on the sofa
> dodgers flat out at the end of the bed, Felix is across my legs, and Splodge is on top of the wardrobe


AWWWW bless they sound soo cute sound like there all happy  that true it teeming it down tonight my net boxes going funny lOl smokey hitting Holly to get her out his box :lol: silly kitty's and jessies fast asleep dreaming


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> AWWWW bless they sound soo cute sound like there all happy  that true it teeming it down tonight my net boxes going funny lOl smokey hitting Holly to get her out his box :lol: silly kitty's and jessies fast asleep dreaming


whats a net box?  haha i sound really thick lol!
awwww thats so cute of them 
i bet Jessies dreaming of sasuages


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> whats a net box?  haha i sound really thick lol!
> awwww thats so cute of them
> i bet Jessies dreaming of sasuages


I the box that plugged into the pooter so the laptop can be connected to the net it flashes lol 
Hahaha that's likely you should have seen her giving her paw and soft eye just wanting a biscuit today :lol:


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> I the box that plugged into the pooter so the laptop can be connected to the net it flashes lol
> Hahaha that's likely you should have seen her giving her paw and soft eye just wanting a biscuit today :lol:


ahhh i get it now haha, i thought it was like a freeview box, like i have in the bedroom but then again net box kinda gave it away lol! 
awwww thats lovely of her


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> ahhh i get it now haha, i thought it was like a freeview box, like i have in the bedroom but then again net box kinda gave it away lol!
> awwww thats lovely of her


hahahaha easy mistake  to make there so many diffent boxes lol 

oooohhh noo she a pest you should see her paw on ya leg soft eyes licks :glare: she never give up  hahahahaha


----------



## coral.

yeah i know theres so many i get confused with names haha 

hahahaaa i would love to see that sounds soo sweet 
Im of to sleep now hun
catch you tomorrow


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> yeah i know theres so many i get confused with names haha
> 
> hahahaaa i would love to see that sounds soo sweet
> Im of to sleep now hun
> catch you tomorrow


hahahahaha ill film it one day she looks cute  and chekey lol

night night coral been lovely chatting with you


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all x


----------



## katie200

Evening Gemma how's you and your pets  

Evening everyone how's ya all today


----------



## xgemma86x

Me n my pets are all ok thanks Katie. How are you and your Pets?x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Me n my pets are all ok thanks Katie. How are you and your Pets?x


I'm glad to here ya all well I'm better and pets are great smokey purring at my annoyed sister hehehe she don't like him but he loves here lol and Holly sat beside me looking at the tv Jessie fast asleep as always at this time of night hope you have a lovely Sunday


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all,

I have no idea why I fall asleep soon as iv posted on here. I'm not ignorant

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Jonesey

Good afternoon!

I've been having troubles with getting on the site and I didn't even try last night, boo hoo.

Hope you're all keeping well and your pets too. 

Biscuit stole my nephew's soother last night, we didn't know she had it till we were on the way home. My son got a pic with his ipod, thought I'd share. (and now he's really mad at me because I asked him if he wanted me to delete his pics and videos once I uploaded them to the puter - he said yes, but he meant delete them off the puter, not the ipod!   )


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I've been having troubles with getting on the site and I didn't even try last night, boo hoo.
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well and your pets too.
> 
> Biscuit stole my nephew's soother last night, we didn't know she had it till we were on the way home. My son got a pic with his ipod, thought I'd share. (and now he's really mad at me because I asked him if he wanted me to delete his pics and videos once I uploaded them to the puter - he said yes, but he meant delete them off the puter, not the ipod!   )


afternoon jonesey

awwwwww biscuit looks soooo adorable lil babie biscuit bless her :001_smile: hahahahaha oooops ive made that mistake with my ipod befor and screeamed at it like it totally to blame :crazy: hahhaha

hope you are well i know my tec gone :crazy: my friends not getting my texts my net went down last night and my course didnt work out so have a :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: weak :glare:

smokey good he been killing mr turkey  over and over :glare: and holly hideing in his box  jessie chaseing her ball with her bnanana toy in her gob hehehehehehe

hope you have a lovely monday :001_smile:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I have no idea why I fall asleep soon as iv posted on here. I'm not ignorant
> 
> Hope you're all ok xx


hi gemma 
hahahahahah it called night thread maybe posting on here reminds you how late it is and ya fall asleep :001_smile: hows you and your pets


----------



## porps

great pic jonesy


----------



## katie200

evening alll hows everyone tonight :001_smile:

props hows the music and ya kittys 

jonesey i love that pic :001_smile:

im haveing a :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: day my friends aint getting my texts  i found a better creative writing course that i started today  smokey and holly had a mini kitty fight :glare: and jessie back word sneezed hate when she do that  i need a laugh anyone feel tence today  

sooooo hows your monday been


----------



## porps

hey katie... we're all ok here.. well kinda ok, thingsa went a bit tits up for me this last week but still alive n that.. musnt grumble etc! 
Went to my mates 30th birthday party saturday night, had a really good night i think  Woke up with the mother of all hangovers and have been told by one of my mates thats the most pissed he's ever seen me.. oops. Skittle vodka is lethal  (but mm so morish)
How did the creative writing course go then? Tell us all about it 

Oh is anyone watching the latest series of game of thrones btw?
Gotta be one of the best tv shows ever made.


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all


----------



## CharleyRogan

Morning


----------



## porps

hey gemma, hey charlie, how you 2 doin this evening / morning?

:001_smile:


----------



## xgemma86x

porps said:


> hey gemma, hey charlie, how you 2 doin this evening / morning?
> 
> :001_smile:


I'm ok thanks,how are you?x


----------



## porps

xgemma86x said:


> I'm ok thanks,how are you?x


i'm alright thanks, having a bit of a viewing night... Game of thrones earlier, then followed that with underworld awakening. Bit gutted that there was no kitchen nightmares this week but i still have some film called immortals lined up.. i heard its crap actually but it wouldnt be the first time i've watched a crappy movie.

Have you been up to much this evening??


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey katie... we're all ok here.. well kinda ok, thingsa went a bit tits up for me this last week but still alive n that.. musnt grumble etc!
> Went to my mates 30th birthday party saturday night, had a really good night i think  Woke up with the mother of all hangovers and have been told by one of my mates thats the most pissed he's ever seen me.. oops. Skittle vodka is lethal  (but mm so morish)
> How did the creative writing course go then? Tell us all about it
> 
> Oh is anyone watching the latest series of game of thrones btw?
> Gotta be one of the best tv shows ever made.


hi porps

ooohhhh dear you had that great of time ya only think it was good did you find your friend that went walk about hun and you look after ya self yeah

i havent been watching it but have been atching the voice :001_smile: and omg you gotta see theese battle wow :crazy:

[youtube_browser]xPsLfue46h0&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]XaTZBB6ZmDE[/youtube_browser]

well my first course i was gonna take wasnt all it was ment to be :crazy: so sent it back i started a new one today and props ive never felt so convident and exited it only the first day but im smiling and the other studints are really nice too eventhough it done online we talk to one another and read each other work   :001_smile: ive strated writing there no stoping me now  pets are all good by phone still now working grrrr :crazy:

hows you tonight


----------



## coral.

Hey Katie i seen them battles last night they were pretty fierce haha!
im just passing through as ive only managed to get on, and not been on properly in few days cause these past 2 days have been rough.
im of to sleep in few minuites. . 
but hope everything and everyones okay


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey Katie i seen them battles last night they were pretty fierce haha!
> im just passing through as ive only managed to get on, and not been on properly in few days cause these past 2 days have been rough.
> im of to sleep in few minuites. .
> but hope everything and everyones okay


Hi coral
Hahaha they where my two face battles are them 2 they where great 

(((((hugs))))) hope tomorrow better for you hun night night for when ya off to bed

I'm great pets are all fab too


----------



## porps

Oh yeah i found him he's ok. Told him he can bring his pup round on a lead to see how it reacts to the cats but he said he was gonna come on friday and i aint seen him so perhaps he's sorted now.. he mentioned that he might have a place so hopefully he did get it.

Lol i kinda watched your vids... (ok i skipped thru some of it but listened to some of it too)
First one.. Becky hill has a pretty interesting voice, i'll admit that, clearly to my ears she's the best of the 5. other 2 nothing special at all particuarly the dark haired one seems a bit out of her depth. 
second vid im quite impressed at how they both manage to be out of tune by so much that they almost harmonise with each other (but not quite with the music).
Had to turn the second one off as soon as they started murdering the chorus, my cats are more melodic. I mean if you're not gonna bring anything new and original at least nail the stuff you're imitating. 
(am i too harsh?) 

Your writing course sounds great! Just what you need i reckon, im so glad its surpassed your expectations  You stick at it katie and when you're a world famous writer dont forget who you're (pf)friends are :crazy:

I'm just in the middle of watching Our crime: Attacked on iplayer.. it's a little shocking, kinda wish i hadnt started watching it.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Oh yeah i found him he's ok. Told him he can bring his pup round on a lead to see how it reacts to the cats but he said he was gonna come on friday and i aint seen him so perhaps he's sorted now.. he mentioned that he might have a place so hopefully he did get it.
> 
> Lol i kinda watched your vids... (ok i skipped thru some of it but listened to some of it too)
> First one.. Becky hill has a pretty interesting voice, i'll admit that, clearly to my ears she's the best of the 5. other 2 nothing special at all particuarly the dark haired one seems a bit out of her depth.
> second vid im quite impressed at how they both manage to be out of tune by so much that they almost harmonise with each other (but not quite with the music).
> Had to turn the second one off as soon as they started murdering the chorus, my cats are more melodic. I mean if you're not gonna bring anything new and original at least nail the stuff you're imitating.
> (am i too harsh?)
> 
> Your writing course sounds great! Just what you need i reckon, im so glad its surpassed your expectations  You stick at it katie and when you're a world famous writer dont forget who you're (pf)friends are :crazy:
> 
> I'm just in the middle of watching Our crime: Attacked on iplayer.. it's a little shocking, kinda wish i hadnt started watching it.


hi porps
im glad you found your friend i was begin to think you hadnt but that great hahahahahahaha i loved the battles in the voice, i though there where good tv :tongue_smilie:

im glad i found an other course to do after the other was a total destarer but im feeling really positive to night even though i missing my msn friend she not getting my textes :crazy: and aint been on msn even though i getting her textes so hope we can catch up soon :crazy: but yeah feel really positive even though the course is only 10 weaks creative writing but if i enjoyed it ill do the next one :001_smile: i just need a good confident bost and feel really weidly happy about it :crazy:

ooohhhh i sow some of that i had to turn it over intresting but shocking and dont do my aggphobia any good to watch crime :001_rolleyes:

what you upto tomorrow :001_smile:


----------



## porps

i can actually 'hear' the positivity and confidence coming out in your posts already 

as far as it being "only" 10 weeks creative writing: Just read the lao tzu quote in my sig for what i think about that.

Have u tried using one of the free web sms service if your fone aint working? most of them have shut down now but o2 still offer one.

No plans for tommorow really, same old same old, how about you? How often do you do the course?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> i can actually 'hear' the positivity and confidence coming out in your posts already
> 
> as far as it being "only" 10 weeks creative writing: Just read the lao tzu quote in my sig for what i think about that.
> 
> Have u tried using one of the free web sms service if your fone aint working? most of them have shut down now but o2 still offer one.
> 
> No plans for tommorow really, same old same old, how about you? How often do you do the course?


props thanks i feel it tonight really positive :001_smile: i got my first assiment and its gotta be handed in by next monday a lot of work  but when i got it as best as i can and sent it in ill share it with you all :001_smile:

no i havent tryed that ill have to look in to it stupid phone i just hope noone think im ignoreing them :crazy:

yeah that me too apart from ill be doing my writing  and maybe some asda shopping running out of writing food (chocolate) :crazy:

have you watch any good movies lately :001_smile:


----------



## porps

cant wait to read it 

I watched underworld: awakening earlier. Really love the underworld films (and basically any vampires vs werewolves stories) so no suprise that i enjoyed this one too. Not sure if you'd agree that it's good though :lol:
I'm looking for some decent films to download and have been for awhile, can you recomend anything?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> cant wait to read it
> 
> I watched underworld: awakening earlier. Really love the underworld films (and basically any vampires vs werewolves stories) so no suprise that i enjoyed this one too. Not sure if you'd agree that it's good though :lol:
> I'm looking for some decent films to download and have been for awhile, can you recomend anything?


hahahaha  thanks

cooool i used to watch being human it not a movie but had a vampie a werewolve and a gost in it :001_smile: a bit on the yuck side in some epsodes though lol im the same need a good movie the last movie i watched was likely smurfs or bad teacher that a good one :lol: a little :crazy:

have you been following once apon a time its on channell 5 on sundays but i have to say its really good :001_smile:

what music you been listening too lately 

this is my song of the weak

[youtube_browser]KOYgdJJSeXk[/youtube_browser] :lol:

whats yours


----------



## porps

I've watched every series of being human so far... even though its been going downhill since series 1 imo, but its still werewolves and vampires 
Nope i havent been following that, i dont watch tv, and i dont think theres an on demand site for channel 5. Whats it about?
Ok think i might check bad teacher out then, i have wondered about it a few times but then i make the mistake of checking it out on IMDB. I should know by now that every single film gets bad reviews on imdb but i still let them put me off more often than not.
Tune of the week for me is the new one from Madchild...
[youtube_browser]JQpyVm5czhI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> I've watched every series of being human so far... even though its been going downhill since series 1 imo, but its still werewolves and vampires
> Nope i havent been following that, i dont watch tv, and i dont think theres an on demand site for channel 5. Whats it about?
> Ok think i might check bad teacher out then, i have wondered about it a few times but then i make the mistake of checking it out on IMDB. I should know by now that every single film gets bad reviews on imdb but i still let them put me off more often than not.
> Tune of the week for me is the new one from Madchild...
> [youtube_browser]JQpyVm5czhI[/youtube_browser]


Hahaha I though since they too Mitchal the vanpir out in the last series it deffo started going down but still have the vampires and gost and a warewolf I'm it lol it I think channel 5 do have one some where could be wrong though it about prince charming and snow White the evil queen puts a spell on them all and so there trapped in the really world not knowing there fairtale people and only one girl cab save them the daughter of snow White she was protected when the course hit and rumple stilt skin is the Badie he makes deal with them and every thing magical cOmes at a price its been really great cod it's a little dark for a once apon a time lol.

Oooh bad teacher was good it was quite funny I injured it with my sister lol if ya watch it you'll have to let me know what ya though 

Quote a cool sOng the vid want my thing though lol but like some of the rapping to the song


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

I won't be on for long tonight, I have a sinus issue and the doc gave me a stronger antibiotic -I hope it works fast because my stomach doesn't like it, blech.  So I took some gravol to get relief and now I'm all woozy. Can hardly type!

I'm glad you switched courses Katie and Porps is right, already you do sound more confident and ready to take it on. Awesome!!!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I won't be on for long tonight, I have a sinus issue and the doc gave me a stronger antibiotic -I hope it works fast because my stomach doesn't like it, blech.  So I took some gravol to get relief and now I'm all woozy. Can hardly type!
> 
> I'm glad you switched courses Katie and Porps is right, already you do sound more confident and ready to take it on. Awesome!!!


Hi Jonesey 
feel really positive tonight  I hope you feel better soon being unwell such hey ((((((((hugs)))))) you take care if you 

Hope biscuit Is well too


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all,

I'm here for a short while at least. Not had the best of days *sigh*

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## xgemma86x

Anyone about??x


----------



## katie200

Helllllo Gemma and all I'm late tonight been writing so much but put it SW eat now pets are great hiws evey one tonight


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm still here. I can't sleep cos I've got myself into a state  Are you ok Katie?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm still here. I can't sleep cos I've got myself into a state  Are you ok Katie?


awww hun ((((((hugs)))) if ya need to talk about it pm box always open hope you feel better soon im good i realised i mis read my new writing course so have had to start agan  but getting there now  hows your pets


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> awww hun ((((((hugs)))) if ya need to talk about it pm box always open hope you feel better soon im good i realised i mis read my new writing course so have had to start agan  but getting there now  hows your pets


Well I got stressed earlier because work told me at 8:30 that I weren't required to work this evening. It got to 2:30pm n they rang asking me to go in for 4:30pm. At 3:10pm they rang bk n asked me to get in for 3:45pm!!!

Also,my boyfriends mate has asked me to go to town drinking a week on Saturday for his birthday. However, I feel so ashamed because 1)I don't drink often so therefore I'm a lightweight lol! And 2)I really don't have a lot of money

You will do your course just fine Katie x


----------



## xgemma86x

Forgot to say my pets are great thanks,yours?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Well I got stressed earlier because work told me at 8:30 that I weren't required to work this evening. It got to 2:30pm n they rang asking me to go in for 4:30pm. At 3:10pm they rang bk n asked me to get in for 3:45pm!!!
> 
> Also,my boyfriends mate has asked me to go to town drinking a week on Saturday for his birthday. However, I feel so ashamed because 1)I don't drink often so therefore I'm a lightweight lol! And 2)I really don't have a lot of money
> 
> You will do your course just fine Katie x


Hi Gemma

wow i be screaming if people kept changing time on me i like to know where i am :crazy: have a good screeam it helps,me loads at times, hahaha im the same i never drink so it would take much to tip me over the edge either :glare: im the same i hate if i go any where and i aint got the money too go it stressie me just in case i need to get away by cab :001_rolleyes: but nice to be asked out thou 

thanks i hope so

im never asleep well not often just cos i cant sleep :crazy: have you seen any intresting films or music


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Forgot to say my pets are great thanks,yours?


hahahaha my pets are great too holly back to hiding in smokeys box and smokey in the back garden refussing to come in  that cats a meanie too me:glare: jessie fast asleep


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there,

That would drive me mad about work too, sometimes you just shouldn't answer the phone! grr 

I'd be honest with your friends' mate, not everybody likes to go out drinking in bars and it does get expensive doesn't it? Maybe you could bake him a cake and pop round with it for half an hour, sing happy birthday? I hope it works out for you.

My daughter called me at work in tears today. A friend she's had for almost two years is increasingly being nasty with her. She's always bragging whenever she gets a better mark, gets angry for no reason and puts my girl down. I am hoping today was the last straw. They had to make a cross section of an animal cell and she/we did it with cake. She worked really hard on that thing (so did I! - pic attached). The idea was to eat it after it was marked. At any rate her 'friend' told her that her cake was so ugly and gross and disgusting etc., that nobody wanted it and went on about how her's was far superior blahblahblah. She even TOLD people not to try it. My daughter was crushed and luckily some of her other friends came over, had some of the cake and said it was really good. Then this girl called tonight to say she'd bought the decorations for another girl's locker for her birthday tomorrow. I told my daughter she should have hung up on her (they talked for about three seconds) and this was how her 'friend' was testing the waters to see if she'd gotten away with it again. And then I took her out to get her OWN decorations for her other friend. Then I said she needed a 'plan of action' and she's planning on giving her the cold shoulder tomorrow and if she asks her what's wrong then she will say that she's deciding whether she still wants to be friends with her or not because she's not going to take her crap anymore. Hopefully that makes her stop and think about herself. My daughter says hardly anyone likes her anymore.

I hate this stuff!!!! Girls can be so mean.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey there,
> 
> That would drive me mad about work too, sometimes you just shouldn't answer the phone! grr
> 
> I'd be honest with your friends' mate, not everybody likes to go out drinking in bars and it does get expensive doesn't it? Maybe you could bake him a cake and pop round with it for half an hour, sing happy birthday? I hope it works out for you.
> 
> My daughter called me at work in tears today. A friend she's had for almost two years is increasingly being nasty with her. She's always bragging whenever she gets a better mark, gets angry for no reason and puts my girl down. I am hoping today was the last straw. They had to make a cross section of an animal cell and she/we did it with cake. She worked really hard on that thing (so did I! - pic attached). The idea was to eat it after it was marked. At any rate her 'friend' told her that her cake was so ugly and gross and disgusting etc., that nobody wanted it and went on about how her's was far superior blahblahblah. She even TOLD people not to try it. My daughter was crushed and luckily some of her other friends came over, had some of the cake and said it was really good. Then this girl called tonight to say she'd bought the decorations for another girl's locker for her birthday tomorrow. I told my daughter she should have hung up on her (they talked for about three seconds) and this was how her 'friend' was testing the waters to see if she'd gotten away with it again. And then I took her out to get her OWN decorations for her other friend. Then I said she needed a 'plan of action' and she's planning on giving her the cold shoulder tomorrow and if she asks her what's wrong then she will say that she's deciding whether she still wants to be friends with her or not because she's not going to take her crap anymore. Hopefully that makes her stop and think about herself. My daughter says hardly anyone likes her anymore.
> 
> I hate this stuff!!!! Girls can be so mean.


Evening Jonesey

Great cake looks like you both did a fab job, grrrrr school girl they can be well out of order sometime,or just plain mean, hope your daughter don't let her get to her too much, or if she keeps being mean tell her to back off maybe you should pack her the special pan :glare:,sound like you got it in hand 

how is biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

I told her she should use some of her karate skills on her!  But my daughter doesn't want to get kicked out of school. I think it's jealousy or a lack of self confidence, whatever - but she has no business taking it out on a friend.

Thanks for offering to loan Mr. Pan again though Katie, you always make me smile. One of these days I may take you up on it too!

I'm just off to take Biscuit out for a walk, been playing with her new toys too.  She's due to get shaved down, I think the beginning of May when we can be reasonably sure it'll stay warm. I'll have to do a before and after again!

How's your pets? I'll try to catch up when we get back.


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
There deffo jellous of her girls only get bitchy when they Wana feel big but deffo have no right to be like that with your daughter

Ooohhh any time mr pan teddy to help :001_smile: 

Awww biscuit I bet she had loads of fun bless her

I am good really getting in to my writing and my sister offer to spell check it as I'm crap with the spelling even though the the writing there  

Hope you have a nice walk with biscuit


----------



## porps

xgemma86x said:


> 1)I don't drink often so therefore I'm a lightweight lol! And 2)I really don't have a lot of money


You dont need much money if you're a lightweight, thats the joy of being a lightweight!

Hey everyone how are you all? 
Hope you've managed to get through to your daughter that she doesnt need friends like that one jonesey. Sounds like she has at least a few good ones (the ones who came and tried the cake) and a couple of good ones is worth more than a hundred fake ones. Well im sure you know that, just hopefully you can make her understand it too.
Katie.. so you had to write it twice... double the practice! silver linings and all that stuff  nice of your sister to offer to help with the spellcheck too (most word processors have one built in tho and you rarely need a pan to deal with word processors)

My kitties are all doing good, rumble and frankie have just risen from their slumber on my bed for their usual crack-o-dawn mad hour


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> You dont need much money if you're a lightweight, thats the joy of being a lightweight!
> 
> Hey everyone how are you all?
> Hope you've managed to get through to your daughter that she doesnt need friends like that one jonesey. Sounds like she has at least a few good ones (the ones who came and tried the cake) and a couple of good ones is worth more than a hundred fake ones. Well im sure you know that, just hopefully you can make her understand it too.
> Katie.. so you had to write it twice... double the practice! silver linings and all that stuff  nice of your sister to offer to help with the spellcheck too (most word processors have one built in tho and you rarely need a pan to deal with word processors)
> 
> My kitties are all doing good, rumble and frankie have just risen from their slumber on my bed for their usual crack-o-dawn mad hour


Hello Props
awww glad there all doing well bless them im on my 4th draft now :glare: so pratice ment to make perfect right :001_smile: my sister has looked it over today her face was all :glare: :glare: :glare: at each miss spelled but still readable word she said i have a good bit of writing though witch made me smile :001_smile: cos i trying soooooooooooooooooooo hard :crazy:

pets are all good smokey out side agan and refusing to come in and holly playing with a mouse on weels  lol jessie in bed

what you been up to today


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Hello Props
> awww glad there all doing well bless them im on my 4th draft now :glare: so pratice ment to make perfect right :001_smile: my sister has looked it over today her face was all :glare: :glare: :glare: a*t each miss spelled but still readable word* she said i have a good bit of writing though witch made me smile :001_smile: cos i trying soooooooooooooooooooo hard :crazy:
> 
> pets are all good smokey out side agan and refusing to come in and holly playing with a mouse on weels  lol jessie in bed
> 
> what you been up to today


Lol.. dont know why but that bolded bit made me chuckle  Think i can just imagine you "thinking stop pulling your face, you know what it bloody means!"
Aye practice makes perfect.. but imo, dont aim for perfection just yet, aim for practice, you've only just started 
Lol smokey you dirty stop out! (as my mum would say)  aw sry, i dont mean it smokey 
Not been up to much really.. Virgin media rang me yesterday offering to upgrade my broadband.. and install a landline for just a little bit extra per month blah blah... I usually bite their heads off when they call me but yesterday i decided to go for it for some reason.. got them to throw in a new mobile phone (and contract too) cos rumble chewed through the wire for my phone charge ages ago when he was tiny and its a pain in the neck charging it up via the pc all the time. 
So anyway, the ONE question i asked him about this mobile phone was "does it have a good camera with a flash?".
"Yes sir, its a 3megapixel camera with flash.."
So i said yeah, go on then.
It arrived this morning and i was excited like you are when you get a new phone.. but didnt take me long to realise it was just a 2mp camera with no flash (just like my current phone). Lying gits.
So i rang em back up today and gave em a little piece of my mind (which i thought was quite nice of me cos theres not much of it to go around already :lol. 
Theyre sending me out a samsung galaxy tomorrow which they assure me has a a 5mp camera with flash. So all's well that ends well, and i felt kinda bad for being a bit sharp tongued with the random guy who answered today, i mean it wasnt actually him who lied to get a sale yesterday.. but that bad feeling passed in about 0.002 nanoseconds.

Wow, I cant half write a wall of text even when nowts happened eh? i dread to think what i'd be like if anything interesting happened to me, i'd probably break the internet :lol:

Evening Danielle, hows you? Good day?

How are you 2 planning to spend the rest of the evening?


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all,

Guess who got a new job?


----------



## Guest

Evening porps. Had a quiet day on here today. iPad is having fun correcting me tonight so any typos you know why. Sometimes I don't notice lol. Tried turning auto correction off it came back on.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.
How is everyone?


----------



## porps

xgemma86x said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Guess who got a new job?


Elo gemma... i'm guessing its you? Well done! what is it you're gonna be doing?



danielled said:


> Evening porps. Had a quiet day on here today. iPad is having fun correcting me tonight so any typos you know why. Sometimes I don't notice lol. Tried turning auto correction off it came back on.


I know nowt about ipads, but i used to always get little squiggles under words that werent spelt right on here. Then i had to reinstall windows a little while ago and since then i dont get them at all anymore. Which i'm pleased about actually because i used to get a little annoyed when it would tell me that the english spelling of an *english word* is wrong because its different to how they spell it in the states. :001_rolleyes:

Hey david, i'm good and pets are all good, and thankfully sleeping -- aah peace  How are you? Had a good day?


----------



## xgemma86x

porps said:


> Elo gemma... i'm guessing its you? Well done! what is it you're gonna be doing?
> 
> I know nowt about ipads, but i used to always get little squiggles under words that werent spelt right on here. Then i had to reinstall windows a little while ago and since then i dont get them at all anymore. Which i'm pleased about actually because i used to get a little annoyed when it would tell me that the english spelling of an *english word* is wrong because its different to how they spell it in the states. :001_rolleyes:


Indeed it is so im kinda happy  I will be working at Asos (major online fashion retailer) in their warehouse. Not the best of jobs but I aint gonna refuse at £7.56 an hour


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> Elo gemma... i'm guessing its you? Well done! what is it you're gonna be doing?
> 
> I know nowt about ipads, but i used to always get little squiggles under words that werent spelt right on here. Then i had to reinstall windows a little while ago and since then i dont get them at all anymore. Which i'm pleased about actually because i used to get a little annoyed when it would tell me that the english spelling of an *english word* is wrong because its different to how they spell it in the states. :001_rolleyes:
> 
> Hey david, i'm good and pets are all good, and thankfully sleeping -- aah peace  How are you? Had a good day?


If I try typing crufts it sill change it to drifts like it just has done only I saw it this time.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Lol.. dont know why but that bolded bit made me chuckle  Think i can just imagine you "thinking stop pulling your face, you know what it bloody means!"
> Aye practice makes perfect.. but imo, dont aim for perfection just yet, aim for practice, you've only just started
> Lol smokey you dirty stop out! (as my mum would say)  aw sry, i dont mean it smokey
> Not been up to much really.. Virgin media rang me yesterday offering to upgrade my broadband.. and install a landline for just a little bit extra per month blah blah... I usually bite their heads off when they call me but yesterday i decided to go for it for some reason.. got them to throw in a new mobile phone (and contract too) cos rumble chewed through the wire for my phone charge ages ago when he was tiny and its a pain in the neck charging it up via the pc all the time.
> So anyway, the ONE question i asked him about this mobile phone was "does it have a good camera with a flash?".
> "Yes sir, its a 3megapixel camera with flash.."
> So i said yeah, go on then.
> It arrived this morning and i was excited like you are when you get a new phone.. but didnt take me long to realise it was just a 2mp camera with no flash (just like my current phone). Lying gits.
> So i rang em back up today and gave em a little piece of my mind (which i thought was quite nice of me cos theres not much of it to go around already :lol.
> Theyre sending me out a samsung galaxy tomorrow which they assure me has a a 5mp camera with flash. So all's well that ends well, and i felt kinda bad for being a bit sharp tongued with the random guy who answered today, i mean it wasnt actually him who lied to get a sale yesterday.. but that bad feeling passed in about 0.002 nanoseconds.
> 
> Wow, I cant half write a wall of text even when nowts happened eh? i dread to think what i'd be like if anything interesting happened to me, i'd probably break the internet :lol:
> 
> Evening Danielle, hows you? Good day?
> 
> How are you 2 planning to spend the rest of the evening?


hi porps
hahahahahahahahahahaaha sorry i laughting so much i can drink my hot chocolate how kind of you to give tham a peace of your mind :lol: :lol: it got a result mind

you alway are great to chat to seems pretty intresting to tme oohh yes i sat next to her like :glare: :crazy: :crazy: as she said what that say and this :glare: youuuuuuuu knowwww :glare: :lol:

im spending my evening at my pooter writing away :001_smile: praying by sunday ill have something that look worth marking  

what you doing this evening

hello danelle how are you


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> evening all,
> 
> guess who got a new job? :d


 a huge congrats hun 

evening hows you :d


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> a huge congrats hun
> 
> evening hows you :d


tired and worried lol. you??x


----------



## porps

xgemma86x said:


> Indeed it is so im kinda happy  I will be working at Asos (major online fashion retailer) in their warehouse. Not the best of jobs but I aint gonna refuse at £7.56 an hour


Awesome, congratuwelldone! Is fashion where you want to make a career or is it just all about the money?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> tired and worried lol. you??x


((((((((((((hugs)))))))))) try not to worry hun i'm good thankyou pets are all monster hows your pets


----------



## xgemma86x

porps said:


> Awesome, congratuwelldone! Is fashion where you want to make a career or is it just all about the money?


Unfortunately it's all about the money  Wouldnt mind so much if i didnt have a car to run but i do and it aint cheap!!


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> what you doing this evening


Dunno but i've been on here for hours so gonna have to find somethingt to do.. so easy to waste hours on here if i'm 'involved' in a few active threads. I have immortals and bad teacher to watch so will stick one of them on soon.



xgemma86x said:


> Unfortunately it's all about the money  Wouldnt mind so much if i didnt have a car to run but i do and it aint cheap!!


Nowt wrong with that This is no time for unhappy smileys, im sorry i asked that question now lol


----------



## xgemma86x

porps said:


> Dunno but i've been on here for hours so gonna have to find somethingt to do.. so easy to waste hours on here if i'm 'involved' in a few active threads. I have immortals and bad teacher to watch so will stick one of them on soon.
> 
> Nowt wrong with that This is no time for unhappy smileys, im sorry i asked that question now lol


Well I can't decide if im doing the right thing because I have a job at a well known factory. When I say "cake" then you may know where I mean  However,times are changing down there and everything is getting changed e.g. going from weekly pay to monthly pay,peoples contracts etc. I am an agency worker so their contracts changing doesnt really affect me in a big way but still...


----------



## porps

xgemma86x said:


> Well I can't decide if im doing the right thing because I have a job at a well known factory. When I say "cake" then you may know where I mean  However,times are changing down there and everything is getting changed e.g. going from weekly pay to monthly pay,peoples contracts etc. I am an agency worker so their contracts changing doesnt really affect me in a big way but still...


actually i think i might do but hmm.. maybe theres more than 1 cake factory 

Dont overthink it, or start second guessing yourself, just go with your intuition


----------



## xgemma86x

I am going to get in bed. Im cold  Night all xxx


----------



## porps

nite gem.

Right.. think i should really go do something which aint pf for a bit


----------



## katie200

night night gemma


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERY ONE TONIGHT AND YOUR PETS,

Hi all my days been so positive, i finched my peace of creative writing.

Four dafts later,spell grammer and sister checked it,

I was all ready to sumit it, then couldnt ,confidnt never good,

But in the end i sumit it

Thinking on what i leaned this weak

I leand, that when i write nommaly I write in such a rush to get it down before i forget, That i miss spell way to much and miss grammar that i can do out.

But after four Drafts and a little advice on editing my work and spell checker and looong nights aplying my self i can write properly. 

I still got a way to go but getting there.

I got a great reveiw on my writing, from another student i don't know how to feel

I also leaned first drafts are the worst and you can add load of stuff that make every thing sound better, as well as i can store my writing on my kindle

So it's been a little strange today.

Smokey,Holly and Jessie are all great being little monsters :glare: Smokey has beaten mr turkey a few times to night :crazy:

Hope you are all well :001_smile:


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening. All xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Evening. All xx


Evening,Gamma how are you and your pets.


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> EVENING ALL HOWS EVERY ONE TONIGHT AND YOUR PETS,
> 
> Hi all my days been so positive, i finched my peace of creative writing.
> 
> Four dafts later,spell grammer and sister checked it,
> 
> I was all ready to sumit it, then couldnt ,confidnt never good,
> 
> But in the end i sumit it
> 
> Thinking on what i leaned this weak
> 
> I leand, that when i write nommaly I write in such a rush to get it down before i forget, That i miss spell way to much and miss grammar that i can do out.
> 
> But after four Drafts and a little advice on editing my work and spell checker and looong nights aplying my self i can write properly.
> 
> I still got a way to go but getting there.
> 
> I got a great reveiw on my writing, from another student i don't know how to feel
> 
> I also leaned first drafts are the worst and you can add load of stuff that make every thing sound better, as well as i can store my writing on my kindle
> 
> So it's been a little strange today.
> 
> Smokey,Holly and Jessie are all great being little monsters :glare: Smokey has beaten mr turkey a few times to night :crazy:
> 
> Hope you are all well :001_smile:


Hey glad you have had a good day sounds great 
i also do that when i write aswell, i tend to write alot miss commars,full stops, and make spelling mistakes 
i will have to eventually get a kindle as they sound good 

awwwww bless mr turkey all black and blue lol!
glad all your pets are doing well


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey glad you have had a good day sounds great
> i also do that when i write aswell, i tend to write alot miss commars,full stops, and make spelling mistakes
> i will have to eventually get a kindle as they sound good
> 
> awwwww bless mr turkey all black and blue lol!
> glad all your pets are doing well


Hi Coral

I've alway done that too.hahahahah

The kindles great it read my story too me after i put it on i wanted to hear it it made sence just reading it sometime ain't enough.

It's like seeing how one day one of my story's could look, for real well a girl can dream right 

How are you and your pets,:001_smile:


----------



## katie200

Do anyone know of a site like photobucket but where you can store and share only if you want to your writing. i was woundering as i dont want to lose the work,i've done.


----------



## Jonesey

Katie you are absolutely going about it in the right way. I am such a stickler for spelling and grammar, I actually get embarrassed if I spell something wrong - it would take me ten times as long to get a story going like you have - in what, days? Far better to get your ideas out and your story down and worry about the little things afterwards. I'd love to read it!

Congrats on your job Gemma, who cares why you took it? I hope it's good work though and you enjoy doing it. 

Hi Coral! Hope you and your pets are all okay. 

Always love your posts Porps, if you're not making me laugh you're making me think. I told my daughter just the same, better to have one good friend than a lot of false ones.

I've been miserable the last few days with this antibiotic and decided tonight not to take it anymore. I'm going back on the easier ones and will hope that they do the job. It got me thinking though - what if I had to have chemo or something and could I put up with that? And then why the hell should I worry about things that haven't happened - just going to take the easy route and see how it goes.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Katie you are absolutely going about it in the right way. I am such a stickler for spelling and grammar, I actually get embarrassed if I spell something wrong - it would take me ten times as long to get a story going like you have - in what, days? Far better to get your ideas out and your story down and worry about the little things afterwards. I'd love to read it!
> 
> Congrats on your job Gemma, who cares why you took it? I hope it's good work though and you enjoy doing it.
> 
> Hi Coral! Hope you and your pets are all okay.
> 
> Always love your posts Porps, if you're not making me laugh you're making me think. I told my daughter just the same, better to have one good friend than a lot of false ones.
> 
> I've been miserable the last few days with this antibiotic and decided tonight not to take it anymore. I'm going back on the easier ones and will hope that they do the job. It got me thinking though - what if I had to have chemo or something and could I put up with that? And then why the hell should I worry about things that haven't happened - just going to take the easy route and see how it goes.


Hi Jonesey

I thank's i think when i contrate with a lot of advice on editing it came out ok and here jonesey you get to read it im pming you my blog thing so you an read it as i temparly put it on there 

(((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))) Ihope you feel better soon hun  how your cute doggie :001_smile:


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey
> 
> I thank's i think when i contrate with a lot of advice on editing it came out ok and here jonesey you get to read it im pming you my blog thing so you an read it as i temparly put it on there
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))) Ihope you feel better soon hun  how your cute doggie :001_smile:


YAY!!!  I'm waiting for the pm as I type! 

Thanks, I hope this goes away soon too! I'm so rarely sick that I think I don't know how to deal with it! 

Biscuit is snoozing right now, she had major attention tonight with the kids staying up late. I think they wore her out! I'll take her out for a wee in a little bit. She hasn't wanted to go very far at night lately and I don't like to push her... plus I'm usually tired myself.


----------



## porps

Hiya. I promised myself an early night tonight but that didnt really go to plan as you can see  Pretty tired tho so i'm gonna keep it brief tonight.

Sorry you've not been feeling so good Jonesey, hope it passes with the change of medication.

Katie - WELL DONE! Dont know how to feel about your good review? Then feel proud of youself cos you really should do.

you could try The Online Community for Writers - Writing.Com . It's not a site i've used myself but it looks like just the kind of thing you asked for.

Pets are all fine  Tango has just jumped up next to me and given me his "dont you think you should be going to bed" look. He knows his stuff this cat!
Gnite all


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> YAY!!!  I'm waiting for the pm as I type!
> 
> Thanks, I hope this goes away soon too! I'm so rarely sick that I think I don't know how to deal with it!
> 
> Biscuit is snoozing right now, she had major attention tonight with the kids staying up late. I think they wore her out! I'll take her out for a wee in a little bit. She hasn't wanted to go very far at night lately and I don't like to push her... plus I'm usually tired myself.


Jonesey 
you show welll have it by now    let me know what you think,of it writing a great creative release,

awww i bet she looks cute snoozing  bless her. yeah nights can be a little dounting being out side.

yeah im the same with being sick cant deal with it as it dont happen often and when it dose i get all freked out lol i hope your on the mend really soon


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Hiya. I promised myself an early night tonight but that didnt really go to plan as you can see  Pretty tired tho so i'm gonna keep it brief tonight.
> 
> Sorry you've not been feeling so good Jonesey, hope it passes with the change of medication.
> 
> Katie - WELL DONE! Dont know how to feel about your good review? Then feel proud of youself cos you really should do.
> 
> you could try The Online Community for Writers - Writing.Com . It's not a site i've used myself but it looks like just the kind of thing you asked for.
> 
> Pets are all fine  Tango has just jumped up next to me and given me his "dont you think you should be going to bed" look. He knows his stuff this cat!
> Gnite all


Hi props

Thankyou will check it out , thanks i think im proud of my self i guess for me everyone in my leaning life been so negitive on me that exept it and cope really well went some one like i liked it im more like   how come lol strange girl i am:crazy:

i am really glad you and your pets are good tango will be draging ya to bed cats can be so pushy lol bless him cute

good night hun take care :001_smile:


----------



## Jonesey

Night night and sweet dreams Porps and you too Katie, I've got to get Biscuit out and then I'm off to bed. I really hope I feel better soon too - didn't take the nasty antibi tonight so at least my stomach isn't roiling around! And I had a hell of a time not falling asleep in the afternoon today in the hopes that I'll sleep tonight. 

Hope you got my pm's Katie - loved your story!!!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Night night and sweet dreams Porps and you too Katie, I've got to get Biscuit out and then I'm off to bed. I really hope I feel better soon too - didn't take the nasty antibi tonight so at least my stomach isn't roiling around! And I had a hell of a time not falling asleep in the afternoon today in the hopes that I'll sleep tonight.
> 
> Hope you got my pm's Katie - loved your story!!!


hi Jonesey

Night night,have a lovely walk hope your feeling loads better soon thankyou for reading my writing/story i'm glad you liked it  got your pm thankyou :001_smile:

hope you get some sleep


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi all,

Had another few rough days with family trouble etc. Wont go into too much detail. On a lighter note....I had my induction for the new job yesterday. Really don't know if it's for me but I suppose I will find out when I start on Sunday night


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had another few rough days with family trouble etc. Wont go into too much detail. On a lighter note....I had my induction for the new job yesterday. Really don't know if it's for me but I suppose I will find out when I start on Sunday night


hi Gemma

sorry to here your having a rough few day hope things settle down ((((hugs)))) that FANTASIC about your job hope it gos well hows your pets


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


evening davidc im sorry to see ebony has went to rainbow bridge read on your banner hope your okay hun hows your day been


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi Gemma
> 
> sorry to here your having a rough few day hope things settle down ((((hugs)))) that FANTASIC about your job hope it gos well hows your pets


(((Hugs))) Thankyou Katie. Had a huge family argument again and my brother says he wants to kill me along with my animals  He can hurt me all he likes but hurting my animals is a different story!!

My pets are great thanks. How are your pets??


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> evening davidc im sorry to see ebony has went to rainbow bridge read on your banner hope your okay hun hows your day been


Thanks. Yeah thought he had a while in him but he had what seemed to be a seizure, he really slowed down the day before too. Had him booked in at the vets but he died so had to cancel.

Been getting partial seizures again when they were mostly under control, due to stress thanks to my mum's stupid husband. Had to get a taxi to ordsall hall yesterday and I always cycle there. Long story.


----------



## xgemma86x

davidc said:


> Thanks. Yeah thought he had a while in him but he had what seemed to be a seizure, he really slowed down the day before too. Had him booked in at the vets but he died so had to cancel.
> 
> Been getting partial seizures again when they were mostly under control, due to stress thanks to my mum's stupid husband. Had to get a taxi to ordsall hall yesterday and I always cycle there. Long story.


Sorry to hear about Ebony  Run free little 1 xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> (((Hugs))) Thankyou Katie. Had a huge family argument again and my brother says he wants to kill me along with my animals  He can hurt me all he likes but hurting my animals is a different story!!
> 
> My pets are great thanks. How are your pets??


hi Gemma

oohh dear argments are never fun ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) are you okay now hun

my pets are great,mum got smokey a blue fether teaser thing well he loves them and went conpletely insane :crazy: then took holly too rolling about holly was like huff ill lay here and watch lol jessie got a bone so she was all yayaya



davidc said:


> Thanks. Yeah thought he had a while in him but he had what seemed to be a seizure, he really slowed down the day before too. Had him booked in at the vets but he died so had to cancel.
> 
> Been getting partial seizures again when they were mostly under control, due to stress thanks to my mum's stupid husband. Had to get a taxi to ordsall hall yesterday and I always cycle there. Long story.


hi davidc
hope you feel better soon (((hugs))) sound like ya had quite a weak


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi Gemma
> 
> oohh dear argments are never fun ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) are you okay now hun
> 
> my pets are great,mum got smokey a blue fether teaser thing well he loves them and went conpletely insane :crazy: then took holly too rolling about holly was like huff ill lay here and watch lol jessie got a bone so she was all yayaya
> 
> hi davidc
> hope you feel better soon (((hugs))) sound like ya had quite a weak


Lol Katie your pets are ace!! Hows your course coming along?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Lol Katie your pets are ace!! Hows your course coming along?


hahahaha ooohhh Gemma funny monster but there my monster   it going Great i sumit my assiment will know what my totur though monday but had two great reveiws from other studints with im a lot   about and since simiting it ive added more to it today, so all good


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahaha ooohhh Gemma funny monster but there my monster   it going Great i sumit my assiment will know what my totur though monday but had two great reveiws from other studints with im a lot   about and since simiting it ive added more to it today, so all good


That's brill news  Let us know how you get on on Monday x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> That's brill news  Let us know how you get on on Monday x


I will do    what you been upto today


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> I will do    what you been upto today


Not alot. Had a massive argument with the 'family' so decided to stay up in my room out of their way lol. Went to Asda with my nephew and then Mcdonalds. We watched tv for an hour and iv been on here ever since 

What about you??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Not alot. Had a massive argument with the 'family' so decided to stay up in my room out of their way lol. Went to Asda with my nephew and then Mcdonalds. We watched tv for an hour and iv been on here ever since
> 
> What about you??


hi Gemma

awww im like that when there argements in the family find my self on the pooter,in my room coool sound like a nice after noon lol.

i've been writing, helping my mum and trying to sort out my lil sister before she ends up in trouble lol :crazy: then on here that it  lol


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi Gemma
> 
> awww im like that when there argements in the family find my self on the pooter,in my room coool sound like a nice after noon lol.
> 
> i've been writing, helping my mum and trying to sort out my lil sister before she ends up in trouble lol :crazy: then on here that it  lol


Sounds like a fun day  What you upto tomorrow??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Sounds like a fun day  What you upto tomorrow??


likey writing and tidying up likely on the pooter too it a addition  how about you


----------



## xgemma86x

Good evening all,

Yet another night where I am going to attempt to stay awake as long as possible. I am sure my cute little furries will assist in stopping me from sleeping  Hows you all and your pets??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Yet another night where I am going to attempt to stay awake as long as possible. I am sure my cute little furries will assist in stopping me from sleeping  Hows you all and your pets??


hi Gemma

how are you and your cute pets im good freezing mind it raining out the wind knock something at our window made me jump :yikes: but i read the wether in lots of place is even worse :yikes: hows ypur weather  my pets are great bing funny as nomal smokey wants dreamie so he purring in an atempted to charm them to him :001_wub: and holly waving oohhh the power of the dreamie :laugh: jessie in bed fast asleep  making dreaming noises lol

my day been a tad stressful,with family issies :incazzato: im now having my evening katie time doing some writing while on here it addictive :yikes:

what have you been up?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi Gemma
> 
> how are you and your cute pets im good freezing mind it raining out the wind knock something at our window made me jump :yikes: but i read the wether in lots of place is even worse :yikes: hows ypur weather  my pets are great bing funny as nomal smokey wants dreamie so he purring in an atempted to charm them to him :001_wub: and holly waving oohhh the power of the dreamie :laugh: jessie in bed fast asleep  making dreaming noises lol
> 
> my day been a tad stressful,with family issies :incazzato: im now having my evening katie time doing some writing while on here it addictive :yikes:
> 
> what have you been up?


Well you know where my inbox is if ever you wanna chat about the family issues or anything like that 

Not been upto much. You??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Well you know where my inbox is if ever you wanna chat about the family issues or anything like that
> 
> Not been upto much. You??


hahahahaha awwww thanks i just been writing sorting sid family out writing screeeaming about my writing then writing some more it additive  and i started reading a book :laugh:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha awwww thanks i just been writing sorting sid family out writing screeeaming about my writing then writing some more it additive  and i started reading a book :laugh:


Sounds like you've been busy  What book have you started reading??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Sounds like you've been busy  What book have you started reading??


hahahaha always a lil busy with this and that  im reading Born for Thorton's Sake its an interesting book do you like reading


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there. 

Hope you get your family issues sorted out Katie - an arrgghh! from me!  Glad the writings going good. 

I'm supposed to be getting my parents' taxes done this weekend, but my Mum can't find her papers... as usual. Taxes must be in by Monday midnight! They were over yesterday as they have no internet or phone right now (long story) and my Da's going nuts without his internet.  :yikes:

I've been eating Doritos (do you have them there? mine are natcho cheese flavour) tonight as they are very good for sinuses - I know I read that somewhere.  Just got in with Biscuit and she is snoozing now. After another non eating night - she's out to drive me crazy I think!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Hope you get your family issues sorted out Katie - an arrgghh! from me!  Glad the writings going good.
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting my parents' taxes done this weekend, but my Mum can't find her papers... as usual. Taxes must be in by Monday midnight! They were over yesterday as they have no internet or phone right now (long story) and my Da's going nuts without his internet.  :yikes:
> 
> I've been eating Doritos (do you have them there? mine are natcho cheese flavour) tonight as they are very good for sinuses - I know I read that somewhere.  Just got in with Biscuit and she is snoozing now. After another non eating night - she's out to drive me crazy I think!


hello Jonesey 
thanks thing come right in the end i think :laugh: OMG! youll have to go paper work hunting im terrable for loseing paper work :yikes: too i hope ya get it all sorted 

ooohhh Doritos i was eating chilli heat wave one earler there quite yum :thumbsup: awww bless biscuit biscuit she deffo out to drive ya mad :yikes: :lol:

how has your wether been its teaming it down here freezing :laugh:


----------



## coral.

*Hello guys!
i hope everyones well *


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> *Hello guys!
> i hope everyones well *


HELLOOOOOOOOOO CORAL 

hows you hun and ya cutie pets. im great pets are monster save me now:yikes: hahahahaha


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOO CORAL
> 
> hows you hun and ya cutie pets. im great pets are monster save me now:yikes: hahahahaha


Hey   im not to bad thanks, and the pets are all good thanks 
oh noooo what are they doing haha?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey   im not to bad thanks, and the pets are all good thanks
> oh noooo what are they doing haha?


im glad your okay and pets are good:yikes: smokey been trying to kill me *as he flys from the banster* nearly knocking me flying :yikes: what you been upto today


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> im glad your okay and pets are good:yikes: smokey been trying to kill me *as he flys from the banster* nearly knocking me flying :yikes: what you been upto today


ahhhh no way  hahaha!
i would sleep with one eye open tonight lol 

not alot to be honest stayed in cause of the weather, and been feeling very sick when i woke up cause of nerves again, and ended up going back bed and getting up about 1, did the washing, hoovered, and tried to relax and watch some films.

have you been upto much today?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> ahhhh no way  hahaha!
> i would sleep with one eye open tonight lol
> 
> not alot to be honest stayed in cause of the weather, and been feeling very sick when i woke up cause of nerves again, and ended up going back bed and getting up about 1, did the washing, hoovered, and tried to relax and watch some films.
> 
> have you been upto much today?


hahhaha ooohhh yess :yikes: he a monster i tell you  oohh i just dont sleep :thumbsup: hahahahahaha awwww ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) hope you feel better soon dont let it get to ya hun what film did you watch 

i havent been up to much writing reading rewriting talking to my totur.mums not been to good to day so been trying to get her to do something constive instead of belive life as she knows it is over :thumbdown: she went to bed early so im now just catching up with every thing must do some house work though tomorrow im letting it slide:yikes:

did you watch the voice this weakend


----------



## coral.

awwwwww hahaha 
what are your sleeping patterns like?
i love sleep  and i prefer nights to morning, i cant stand mornings!
ill tend to go bed about 1-2am and get up at 10am if i dont have anything to get up for lol cant stand hardly having any sleep else im a right moody cow haha! 

Thankyou katie 
i would like to give you some rep for being such a good friend!
believe it or not i only learnt what rep was and how to give it the other day lol!

i watched the parent trap but missed the beginning of it, as i watched it on tv
and some of my super ex girlfriend lol!

awwww no how shes feeling? i hope shes okay!
my mums like that some days, and she also went bed early at 8 said how shattered she was!

yeah ive got quite abit of house work to tuesday its such a bore lol!

no sadly i actually missed yesterdays and todays 
hope some good ones didnt go!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> awwwwww hahaha
> what are your sleeping patterns like?
> i love sleep  and i prefer nights to morning, i cant stand mornings!
> ill tend to go bed about 1-2am and get up at 10am if i dont have anything to get up for lol cant stand hardly having any sleep else im a right moody cow haha!
> 
> Thankyou katie
> i would like to give you some rep for being such a good friend!
> believe it or not i only learnt what rep was and how to give it the other day lol!
> 
> i watched the parent trap but missed the beginning of it, as i watched it on tv
> and some of my super ex girlfriend lol!
> 
> awwww no how shes feeling? i hope shes okay!
> my mums like that some days, and she also went bed early at 8 said how shattered she was!
> 
> yeah ive got quite abit of house work to tuesday its such a bore lol!
> 
> no sadly i actually missed yesterdays and todays
> hope some good ones didnt go!


Hi coral
well sleep whats that:yikes: i havent really sleped much lately:laugh: dont go to bed till 7 or later am then jessie get me up about that time i likely dose off at some point :yikes:hahahaaha

hahahaha awwww thankyou  it took me a year to know what rep was well how to use it  you lean new things every day 

thanks

oooh she just feel like her head friend who she belives is her dads goner die and if so she dont wana be here ever charming mum but i think a good night sleep and ill find something for her to do tomorrow im good at keeping everyone busy :yikes:

i watched it a did think it was as good as the battle rounds :closedeyes: lol

oohh yes tiedings such a chore lol :sad: but has to be done to loud music :laugh:

i like parant trap it a great move amd my super x girlfriend


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Coral, Hi Katie!

I hope your Mum is feeling better soon Katie - and hope you both have a lovely Monday!  If that's possible. 

I'm just getting Biscuit out for a wee, don't think she'll want to walk much as she hasn't lately at night. I think she gets spooked.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Coral, Hi Katie!
> 
> I hope your Mum is feeling better soon Katie - and hope you both have a lovely Monday!  If that's possible.
> 
> I'm just getting Biscuit out for a wee, don't think she'll want to walk much as she hasn't lately at night. I think she gets spooked.


HELLO Jonesey

thanks she'll be okay it just a blip,awwwww bless biscuit she like no out side time for me to night hope you have a fantasic monday 

The birds are out a singing,this morning :laugh: smokey and holly are watching out the window


----------



## xgemma86x

Anyone still around?!

I've not long since got home from my first shift at my new job. Not 100% sure if it's the job for me. I'm struggling to fit in slightly :-/ Hmmm il give it time to see if it improves.

Anyway my sleep time. Night all xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Anyone still around?!
> 
> I've not long since got home from my first shift at my new job. Not 100% sure if it's the job for me. I'm struggling to fit in slightly :-/ Hmmm il give it time to see if it improves.
> 
> Anyway my sleep time. Night all xx


hi gemma

awww hun all new things take time to ajust but you did the first shift yayaya that amazing (((((((((((hugs)))))))))) night night


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOW ALL MY NIGHT OWL AND THERE PETS TONIHT 

HI all how have your monday been  ive been busy family getting to grips with my toturs take on my writing, witch wasnt as bad as i though   smokey desided to day the day he gets stuck though the small loo window :yikes: :laugh: :laugh: he fine though the little monster  holly finely got to play with her fether teaser after some selfishly hog it :thumbsup: bless her and jessie thinks she a head rest i started snoozing today i think she though i was gonna fall cos she jumped up on the corner of the sofe and put her head un my chin the licked my sholder to wake me up:laugh: :laugh:bless her.

hope your all haveing a lovely day


----------



## coral.

*Hey Katie how are you? *


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> *Hey Katie how are you? *


HELLOOOOOO CORAL I'M GREAT HOW ARE YOUUUU AND YOUR PETS :lol:


----------



## coral.

Hey 

good im glad to hear,
im also good aswell, we heard of the housing assocation today we can keep the dogs and theres no more 21 days to get them out 
you wouldnt believe how happy and grateful i am about it, i posted about it in the thread i made 

The pets are good thankyou, how are yours?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey
> 
> good im glad to hear,
> im also good aswell, we heard of the housing assocation today we can keep the dogs and theres no more 21 days to get them out
> you wouldnt believe how happy and grateful i am about it, i posted about it in the thread i made
> 
> The pets are good thankyou, how are yours?


Hi Coral

That FANTASIC new's hun im sooooo happy for you *jump about with joy* it really great new's ((((((((((hugs))))))))))

glad your pets are well 

mine are great, Smokey been play kill the spider on the wall *shudder* and Holly watching tv :lol: :lol: jessie in bed

what have you been upto


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi Coral
> 
> That FANTASIC new's hun im sooooo happy for you *jump about with joy* it really great new's ((((((((((hugs))))))))))
> 
> glad your pets are well
> 
> mine are great, Smokey been play kill the spider on the wall *shudder* and Holly watching tv :lol: :lol: jessie in bed
> 
> what have you been upto


Thankyou :lol: yeah it is great news!
(((((((((hugs right back at you)))))))

oh gosh i hate spiders haha!
awwww sounds like there doing very well

Splodge been abit naughty and stalking my 2 birds earlier had to keep my eyes on her! :eek6:

the dogs are asleep and so are the kitties 

today just went down the petshop, walked the 2 dogs ruby and ziggy 3 times each, cleaned my birds pepsi and lenny out, cleaned the bathroom, hoovered the whole flat, watched the soaps & crimewatch and moped the kitchen and bathroom floors lol!

What bout you?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Thankyou :lol: yeah it is great news!
> (((((((((hugs right back at you)))))))
> 
> oh gosh i hate spiders haha!
> awwww sounds like there doing very well
> 
> Splodge been abit naughty and stalking my 2 birds earlier had to keep my eyes on her! :eek6:
> 
> the dogs are asleep and so are the kitties
> 
> today just went down the petshop, walked the 2 dogs ruby and ziggy 3 times each, cleaned my birds pepsi and lenny out, cleaned the bathroom, hoovered the whole flat, watched the soaps & crimewatch and moped the kitchen and bathroom floors lol!
> 
> What bout you?


Hi Coral

Yeah it deffo fantasic new hun so happy for you. :thumbsup: ooohhhh bird starking naughty naughty kitty :scared: hahahaha bless you have to keep an eye on that one :lol:

awwww bless them they sound sooo cute.

sounds like you've had a busy nice day.

I been rereading my tutor coments,staring assiment two :lol: slowly :scared: while also doing some work on the other peace:lol: i got told about a progam called dropbox you can put all your writing and photo on it and if you lose them off ya pooter can still redown load then so that great :lol: im always losing things :lol: also done some tieding. :lol:


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi Coral
> 
> Yeah it deffo fantasic new hun so happy for you. :thumbsup: ooohhhh bird starking naughty naughty kitty :scared: hahahaha bless you have to keep an eye on that one :lol:
> 
> awwww bless them they sound sooo cute.
> 
> sounds like you've had a busy nice day.
> 
> I been rereading my tutor coments,staring assiment two :lol: slowly :scared: while also doing some work on the other peace:lol: i got told about a progam called dropbox you can put all your writing and photo on it and if you lose them off ya pooter can still redown load then so that great :lol: im always losing things :lol: also done some tieding. :lol:


Yeah gonna have to keep my eye on her the little bugger lol 

oooo good luck with that im sure it will go well, you will keep improving 

ah right ive never heard of that programme before, it sounds good though!
hahahs same here annoys me when i loose things, always does my head in lol :closedeyes:

Im of to sleep now feeling pretty sleepy!
hope you have a good day tomorrow


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Yeah gonna have to keep my eye on her the little bugger lol
> 
> oooo good luck with that im sure it will go well, you will keep improving
> 
> ah right ive never heard of that programme before, it sounds good though!
> hahahs same here annoys me when i loose things, always does my head in lol :closedeyes:
> 
> Im of to sleep now feeling pretty sleepy!
> hope you have a good day tomorrow


hahahahaha ooohh yesss gotta have eyes every where when it comes too meowws and birds 

hahahahaha i hope so either way im really injoying it soo much :lol:

oohhh when i looks thing i get stressed and have to find them the progam looks good though :lol:

NIGHT NIGHT Coral you take care have a lovely wednesday :thumbsup: glad you got fantasic new today.


----------



## Tigerneko

Anyone online?

my tv just switched itself off, now i'm shaking  I hate it when stuff like that happens  :lol:


----------



## katie200

Tigerneko said:


> Anyone online?
> 
> my tv just switched itself off, now i'm shaking  I hate it when stuff like that happens  :lol:


hi Tigerneko

im about just :lol:i hate when that happens to  are you okay how are your pets ?


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha ooohh yesss gotta have eyes every where when it comes too meowws and birds
> 
> hahahahaha i hope so either way im really injoying it soo much :lol:
> 
> oohhh when i looks thing i get stressed and have to find them the progam looks good though :lol:
> 
> NIGHT NIGHT Coral you take care have a lovely wednesday :thumbsup: glad you got fantasic new today.


Hey Katie, how are you? 
and hows your wednesday been?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey Katie, how are you?
> and hows your wednesday been?


Hi Coral 
I'm not too bad wednesday been good apart from my eye swelling up agan grrrr :lol: it beeing on the pooter too long i think it gone down a lot now :scared: how are you and your pets hows your day been :thumbsup:


----------



## katie200

can you do me a favour, read this.....and tell me from the list below witch one you think i picked:lol: i don't know if youll be able to tell it for my assiment people have to tell me in my class with one they think i picked  so if ya have time would ya read thow it and tell me......


Looking around his bedroom, I notice a single raised soft looking bed. Hidden under a black and yellow PAC man quilt with four neatly pumped matching PAC- man pillow piled at the top of his bed. A small white remote with large raised blue buttons lay beside his folded down green HP laptop resting upon his black wooden chest of draws that stood freely upon his light brown heated wooden floor. His white hoist swing above his single bed attached to the white ceiling, 
Protruding from each blue corner hung massive black speakers that pumped out night-core music. Played on his large silver remote operated high -fi that rested ageist the middle back bright blue wall. His massive black flat TV and game station's commanded the room,It's many joy sticks,wheels and wii wands neatly placed along the bottom of the blue unit. Many games of all titles like PAC- man,war-craft,ray-man. and many more piled neatly up his silver games stand. His white square light switches. stood only three feet from the floor. Stylish black slelf's presented his hand painted race car models painted in bright funky colours. Taking one more glance around I noticed katy  perry posters looking down from each wall.


The list it out of 
An unsuccessful painter
A former movie star who thinks shes still famous
A sixth form student about to leave school and just before
sitting his/her exams
A cocktail waitress down on her luck
A blind person
A paraplegic
A member of a lunatic fringe political
group
A foster child
A fugitive from the law
A social climber
A paranoid person
A supermarket check-out woman who has just won the
national lottery


----------



## Jonesey

At first I thought the student, but PACman was way before his/her time. I'd pick the paraplegic because there is a hoist above his/her bed and everything seems to be within hands reach. Hope that helps!

Glad things worked out for you Coral, yay!  And sorry I haven't been on much lately, but I check in and read whenever I can.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> At first I thought the student, but PACman was way before his/her time. I'd pick the paraplegic because there is a hoist above his/her bed and everything seems to be within hands reach. Hope that helps!
> 
> Glad things worked out for you Coral, yay!  And sorry I haven't been on much lately, but I check in and read whenever I can.


yayayayayy Jonesey you got it right   thank you hun i did pick the paraplegic 

hows you and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

I'm glad you saw it too!  I did think the student at first. The rest of them seem just a silly choice. 

We're good! I'm just getting her out for a last wee and then off to bed.

Hope you've had a good night!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm glad you saw it too!  I did think the student at first. The rest of them seem just a silly choice.
> 
> We're good! I'm just getting her out for a last wee and then off to bed.
> 
> Hope you've had a good night!


hahahahaha i know right i was debrating between studint and palagic but though palagic was an intresting one to try  im glad it came though like that least i know im on the right path and not gone insane :lol: :lol: :arf:

night night jonesey have a lovely walk take care give biscuit a cuddle from me


----------



## xgemma86x

Anyone about?x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Anyone about?x


I'm about how are you Gemma  and your pets


----------



## xgemma86x

Hey Katie (and everyone else),

Sorry iv not been around. Started my new job on Sunday and iv been working nights. Really not enjoying it AT ALL! I hate to say it but I actually feel like i've made a mistake going there 

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> Hi Coral
> I'm not too bad wednesday been good apart from my eye swelling up agan grrrr :lol: it beeing on the pooter too long i think it gone down a lot now :scared: how are you and your pets hows your day been :thumbsup:


Good good! 
oh no is your eye okay?

im okay thanks, and the pets are all good 
my days been okay thanks, mostly just stayed in and walked the dogs have you been upto much?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hey Katie (and everyone else),
> 
> Sorry iv not been around. Started my new job on Sunday and iv been working nights. Really not enjoying it AT ALL! I hate to say it but I actually feel like i've made a mistake going there
> 
> Hope you're all ok x


Hi Gemma 
awww hun(((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) give it a little more time if now rethink hows your pets



coral. said:


> Good good!
> oh no is your eye okay?
> 
> im okay thanks, and the pets are all good
> my days been okay thanks, mostly just stayed in and walked the dogs have you been upto much?


Hi Coral 
my eyes better now,havint been too well today though my anxity been bad but on a cheery note been writing away :lol: :lol: :lol:  im so happy i feel like i found something i can do :lol: minus bad grammer and spelling :lol:

pets are all good holly asleep beside me cos she sences when im not well and refuses to budge  smokey been on a bighting rampage :scared: and jessie asleep with mum

Sound like you had a nice day  did you watch the soaps to night :thumbsup:


----------



## coral.

xgemma86x said:


> Hey Katie (and everyone else),
> 
> Sorry iv not been around. Started my new job on Sunday and iv been working nights. Really not enjoying it AT ALL! I hate to say it but I actually feel like i've made a mistake going there
> 
> Hope you're all ok x


Sorry to hear, maybe you need to re-think it Gemma and see what you want to do, im sorry its not going well! x



katie200 said:


> Hi Gemma
> awww hun(((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) give it a little more time if now rethink hows your pets
> 
> Hi Coral
> my eyes better now,havint been too well today though my anxity been bad but on a cheery note been writing away :lol: :lol: :lol:  im so happy i feel like i found something i can do :lol: minus bad grammer and spelling :lol:
> 
> pets are all good holly asleep beside me cos she sences when im not well and refuses to budge  smokey been on a bighting rampage :scared: and jessie asleep with mum
> 
> Sound like you had a nice day  did you watch the soaps to night :thumbsup:


Glad to hear your eyes better, hope your anxiety gets better.
thats good then, glad your enjoying it, always good knowing your enjoying what your doing :thumbsup:

awwwww bless thats so sweet! 
glad all your pets are well, and yeah i seem them last night was good!
hate terry duckworth in corrie though!


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Sorry to hear, maybe you need to re-think it Gemma and see what you want to do, im sorry its not going well! x
> 
> Glad to hear your eyes better, hope your anxiety gets better.
> thats good then, glad your enjoying it, always good knowing your enjoying what your doing :thumbsup:
> 
> awwwww bless thats so sweet!
> glad all your pets are well, and yeah i seem them last night was good!
> hate terry duckworth in corrie though!


hahahahaha i hate him too he annys me hows you and your pets to night


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

hey  anyone mind if i venture onto the night thread, i wont cause any havoc promise


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> hey  anyone mind if i venture onto the night thread, i wont cause any havoc promise


Hellooooooooo snazzyjazzy 
your welcome with us night owl any time :lol: :lol:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

jazzy is pawing at the laptop screen i think he wants to play with the lovely holly 

its strange being awake ths late im usully asleep by half ten


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> jazzy is pawing at the laptop screen i think he wants to play with the lovely holly
> 
> its strange being awake ths late im usully asleep by half ten


hahahahahaha awwwwww holly love new friends :lol:tell jazzy holly say hi 

i dont sleep often so im up all the time  hahahahaha


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

iv now got a purry sleepy jazzy curled up on my right arm.....cats hey whod have them.....

you done any fun stuff today?


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> iv now got a purry sleepy jazzy curled up on my right arm.....cats hey whod have them.....
> 
> you done any fun stuff today?


hahahaha awwww blesss thats cute wish my cats where sleepy  hahahaha instead there racing about

i havent been to well today so just simited my writing to my tutor and been working on more writing :lol:

have you watched anything good on tv today


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

in my awkward geekiness iv caught up on legend of the seeker lol  do you watch game of thrones?

hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tigerneko

evening


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> in my awkward geekiness iv caught up on legend of the seeker lol  do you watch game of thrones?
> 
> hope you feel better soon


hahahahaha nope whats game of thrones it sounds intresting  thanks i watched the big bang thoery today t so funny and played sim3 that game additive have you ever played it


----------



## katie200

Tigerneko said:


> evening


Evening tigerneko how are you and your pets?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

good evening tigerneko 

YOU HAVE NEVER HEARD OF GAME OF THRONES.....
its a must watch lol  i love big bang theory as well 

Project Free TV :: Game of Thrones

love sims but dont have it as i would never get off it lol


----------



## Tigerneko

katie200 said:


> Evening tigerneko how are you and your pets?


me and my pets are fine thanks  dog is fast asleep on my bed and i'm chillin on PF listening to Pendulum, amazing band :thumbup: how are you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> good evening tigerneko
> 
> YOU HAVE NEVER HEARD OF GAME OF THRONES.....
> its a must watch lol  i love big bang theory as well
> 
> Project Free TV :: Game of Thrones
> 
> love sims but dont have it as i would never get off it lol


snazzyjazzy
sims is soooooooo additive for sure  i will chech that link out and nope dont think i have  yes i love the big bang theory and whhen they sing this make me laugh

The Big Bang Theory - Soft Kitty - YouTube :lol: :lol:



Tigerneko said:


> me and my pets are fine thanks  dog is fast asleep on my bed and i'm chillin on PF listening to Pendulum, amazing band :thumbup: how are you and your pets?


hi tigerneko
awww glad your all well with typer music is pendulum  im not too bad pets are all little monster :lol: smokey knocking thing down the stairs and holly watching jessie asleep


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

soft kitty is what i sing to the ferrets when i want them to settle down  works everytime, my bf says its because they cant stand my singing...but the genius of sheldon cannot be denied   

jazzy is now asleep in the wash basket strange cat  

sending pets to everyones dogs  wishing i had one at the foot of my bed to


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> soft kitty is what i sing to the ferrets when i want them to settle down  works everytime, my bf says its because they cant stand my singing...but the genius of sheldon cannot be denied
> 
> jazzy is now asleep in the wash basket strange cat
> 
> sending pets to everyones dogs  wishing i had one at the foot of my bed to


hahahahaha game of thone looks cool deffo gonna watch it  hahahahhahaha awwwww i sing it to smokey in the hope hell become a soft kitty  my sister say my voice breaks windows :lol: poor smokey i bet you have a better singing voice 

awww bless jazzy cute holly likes to sleep in the bath :lol:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha game of thone looks cool deffo gonna watch it  hahahahhahaha awwwww i sing it to smokey in the hope hell become a soft kitty  my sister say my voice breaks windows :lol: poor smokey i bet you have a better singing voice
> 
> awww bless jazzy cute holly likes to sleep in the bath :lol:


warning game of thrones is severely addictive 

wish i could sleep just cant get my brain to be quiet


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> warning game of thrones is severely addictive
> 
> wish i could sleep just cant get my brain to be quiet


haahahahaha oooh it might become my new addition between pf computer writing and simes playing :lol: :lol: :scared:

awww i know the feeling i can never sleep it can take it toll sometimes (((((hugs)))))


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

excuse me being nosy lol but what do you write?


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> excuse me being nosy lol but what do you write?


ive been doing a creative writing course:lol: so like little storys and bult up on the skils to make them better one day i want to be able to write romatic fiticion or histoical romatic fiticion :lol: im working on a romatic kinda funny storry at the moment  hahahaha do you like writing or reading if so what do you like reading/ writing


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

I read alot lol  mostly scifi fantasy, i used to write poetry but kinda gave up on it after being laughed at lol 

i sometimes write kids stories fairy tales and such


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> I read alot lol  mostly scifi fantasy, i used to write poetry but kinda gave up on it after being laughed at lol
> 
> i sometimes write kids stories fairy tales and such


if you like fantasy you should read keeper of moon haven by clara gold it crossed between two world is a lil on the romance side but not overly :lol:

i love reading poems some are really good 

im a bit of a book geek alway have been :lol: :lol: my sis laught at me but they dont read so what do they know:lol:

coooool i bet there great


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

their not brillient lol but just what my inner child wants to listen to 

i will keep a look out for those im always after new books  im gonna log of now and try to catch some kip so im not an evil hag tom  good night been lovely chatting


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> their not brillient lol but just what my inner child wants to listen to
> 
> i will keep a look out for those im always after new books  im gonna log of now and try to catch some kip so im not an evil hag tom  good night been lovely chatting


awwww that exatly what writing about being creative  night night snazzyjazzy been lovely chatting with you  hope you have a fantasi saturday  and yeah there really good im always trying new books too


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLL HOW'S EVERYONE TONIGHT HOPE YOUR ALL GOOD AND YOUR PETS TOO HAVING A NICE SATURDAY

I'm okay ish smokey decided he want to be a bird watcher to day he been watching em from the window make growling noises lol Holly ran Into my bed room wall she really dizzy some time lol she looked at mr like what and Jessie beat the tv up using her toy fox hope your all well


----------



## MeganRose

Still wide awake at 2am, again. Wish I had a doggy here so much!


----------



## Jonesey

Hello!!  

Only 11pm here and I've given up on watching baseball as our team is losing. I hate watching them lose.  I am listening though and will run in if they make a comeback or something. 

Biscuit is currently snoozing on our deck. She was snoozing in the living room till I opened the door.  I don't know about over there, but here the moon is supposed to be at it's brightest for this year tonight. We were out with binoculars earlier, but I have to say that it doesn't look that spectacular. I love the harvest moon the best.

Hope you and your pets are all keeping well tonight.


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT  

Jonesey did your bace ball team make a come back  hope your well and biscuit too


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

hello  where are all the night owls?


----------



## porps

Hey nightowls, how you all doing?
All is quiet here, kitties all curled up asleep in their various favourite spots around the flat, but theyre all good.
I've been playing that new game 'Tera' cos my mate sent me a free 1 week trial to it.. pretty good imo, is anyone else on it?
What have you all been up to? Hows the writing going katie?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

wish my kitties were curled up asleep lol jazzy has his bum in my face and oscar and howard are trying to kill each other  want to swap cats....?
is tera a online game?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Hey nightowls, how you all doing?
> All is quiet here, kitties all curled up asleep in their various favourite spots around the flat, but theyre all good.
> I've been playing that new game 'Tera' cos my mate sent me a free 1 week trial to it.. pretty good imo, is anyone else on it?
> What have you all been up to? Hows the writing going katie?


helloooo Porps
im well made a funny of myself with show the writing i miss spelled and was crap but loved writing pets are all good ive never heared of that one whats it about ive been writing writing and more silly writing :blushing: what you been upto hows rumble



SnazzyJazzy said:


> wish my kitties were curled up asleep lol jazzy has his bum in my face and oscar and howard are trying to kill each other  want to swap cats....?
> 
> is tera a online game?


hahahahaha ill trayed ya smokey for all three of your youll need all your wits about ya to handle him


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

katie200 said:


> helloooo Porps
> im well made a funny of myself with show the writing i miss spelled and was crap but loved writing pets are all good ive never heared of that one whats it about ive been writing writing and more silly writing :blushing: what you been upto hows rumble
> 
> hahahahaha ill trayed ya smokey for all three of your youll need all your wits about ya to handle him


i love them all really despite the waft that jazzy just aimed at me lol including my new cat smokey


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i love them all really despite the waft that jazzy just aimed at me lol including my new cat smokey


hahahahahaha awwww i bet they all love you too smokey just jumped out the window  lock ya door there a monster kitty on the lose


----------



## porps

SnazzyJazzy said:


> wish my kitties were curled up asleep lol jazzy has his bum in my face and oscar and howard are trying to kill each other  want to swap cats....?
> is tera a online game?


Ha i'd never swap em  but beleive me this peace is a rare thing indeed. Usually running cat fights at this hour, dunno whats up with them tonight - probably just onserving their energy untill they see me getting ready for bed.
Yeah tera is an online game



katie200 said:


> helloooo Porps
> im well made a funny of myself with show the writing i miss spelled and was crap but loved writing pets are all good ive never heared of that one whats it about ive been writing writing and more silly writing :blushing: what you been upto hows rumble


Cool, im really glad you're enjoying it  is there somewhere i can read one of your stories?
Tera is like a fantasy game - its a bit strange cos its made by koreans and well... nothing against koreans but theyre a bit strange to us westerners. They have your standard fantasy fare in there.. humans and elves, wizards and warriors, all that kinda thing... then right alongside it they have little cartoonlike cats/bears/dogs/rabbits which you can play as or anime style little girls.. its all very korean, very strange and better for it imo.
Rumble is doing great. He's loving having frankie around now that they've built a friendship and frankie has come out of his shell and started to play a lot. I found one of rumbles catnip mice under my bed the other day - Rumble had a good play with it as i expected- he loves that thing!- but it was frankie who really stole the show. It's easy to forget he is still quite young cos he's normally so calm and he's the biggest of the 4.. but when he starts to play he still plays like a little kitten. He was having great fun pouncing on the mouse and throwing it in the air.. he really can throw it high too, i was quite amazed.. just another thing i gotta get on vid 

Oh damn, the peace has been shattered.. tango is awake! Damn it, he's the noisiest of the lot, i swear he just loves the sound of his own voice


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Ha i'd never swap em  but beleive me this peace is a rare thing indeed. Usually running cat fights at this hour, dunno whats up with them tonight - probably just onserving their energy untill they see me getting ready for bed.
> Yeah tera is an online game
> 
> Cool, im really glad you're enjoying it  is there somewhere i can read one of your stories?
> Tera is like a fantasy game - its a bit strange cos its made by koreans and well... nothing against koreans but theyre a bit strange to us westerners. They have your standard fantasy fare in there.. humans and elves, wizards and warriors, all that kinda thing... then right alongside it they have little cartoonlike cats/bears/dogs/rabbits which you can play as or anime style little girls.. its all very korean, very strange and better for it imo.
> Rumble is doing great. He's loving having frankie around now that they've built a friendship and frankie has come out of his shell and started to play a lot. I found one of rumbles catnip mice under my bed the other day - Rumble had a good play with it as i expected- he loves that thing!- but it was frankie who really stole the show. It's easy to forget he is still quite young cos he's normally so calm and he's the biggest of the 4.. but when he starts to play he still plays like a little kitten. He was having great fun pouncing on the mouse and throwing it in the air.. he really can throw it high too, i was quite amazed.. just another thing i gotta get on vid
> 
> Oh damn, the peace has been shattered.. tango is awake! Damn it, he's the noisiest of the lot, i swear he just loves the sound of his own voice


hi props
nope there no where you can read it as i deleted it but ill pm you as you let me hear your music see what you think it not a long read.:blushing: awwww thats soooooo cute when they get along  and funny youll soooooooooo have to vid them  and share of course :001_tt2: hahhaha that sounds like an intresting game.

hehhehehe you got noise cats too and i though it was only meee :idea: hehhe

have you done anymore of your music


----------



## porps

cool, got your pm, gonna read it in a moment 

Tango is really a pain the neck with the noise he makes! He does chirrup still despite his age, which i love.. could listen to that all day... but he also whines and howls and that drives me crazy sometimes. 
Not done any more music i'm afraid.. unless... hmm i cnat actually remember what i posted last time. I made this Cap02 by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free a week or 2 ago when i was wondering how easy it is to make dubstep (since its so popular these days and there are a lot of opportunities for dubstep producers atm). It's just a snippet i'm afraid and i dont know if i posted it before but there it is anyway. I can play it 'live' by adding in or muting the various sections and make something of a full length tune out of it that way but i havent really sequenced anything since i got that controller. Too easy to just fiddle and play and not actually get anything done cos i havent got into the habit of pressing record first yet 
I know i should get cracking on some new stuff but just been a bit demotivated recently with one thing or another.

Heres a screenshot of tera!








Looks good eh? I can play as tango, whats not to love about a game that lets me play as one of my cats?! I might have to start overfeeding the real life tango so they look more alike 

Right am off to read your story, be back soon!


----------



## MeganRose

I _will_ get up at 9am tomorrow (despite it being 2:30am already and I'm still wide awake >.<) and blitz the flat, then go to the kennels and take a dog out. No matter what! 
I may die from knackeredness by midday but I will try not to.


----------



## porps

of course you will meganrose, i beleive you, though thousands wouldnt 
Whats your story anyway? i saw your post from a previous night saying "wish i had a doggy here".. do you not have pets? are you thinking of getting one? 
Do you volunteer to walk the dogs from the kennels?
Yeah i'm nosy.

---

Katie!
That was brilliant, really good! I'm impressed. Had no trouble reading it (been coming to the night thread long enough haha). You really manage to build an atmosphere in such a short space of time and... well not that i ever doubted you, but i was a little suprised and more than a little impressed at how much like a proper book it reads.
There were a few things where i felt you made mistakes (non dyslexia related mistakes i mean). I'm sure one of the fullstops should be a comma either after or before the line "As he took my hand in his squeezing tightly" and the other thing would be not to call cigarettes **** unless its in one of the characters dialogues (i realise its narrated by one of the characters though so perhaps that counts). Also cigarette smoke is grey not black 

But yeah, thats great work. Will you continue this or are you working on a different one now? Cant wait to read more


----------



## MeganRose

Haha nosey is good! And noo I don't have one.  We have our family dog, Myrddin, but he lives up in Cumbria with my parents, and I live down in Cardiff on my own! I'm on the sick so I have all the time in the world, but the flat I'm in atm doesn't allow them!  I'm getting resettlement for another place in Cardiff anyday now so I'm _praying_ that it allows dogs!

& yeah, I've only been about 5 or 6 times cause it's hard for me to get down there, but I'm a volunteer dog walker!  It's lovely but heartbreaking!


----------



## porps

MeganRose said:


> Haha nosey is good! And noo I don't have one.  We have our family dog, Myrddin, but he lives up in Cumbria with my parents, and I live down in Cardiff on my own! I'm on the sick so I have all the time in the world, but the flat I'm in atm doesn't allow them!  I'm getting resettlement for another place in Cardiff anyday now so I'm _praying_ that it allows dogs!
> 
> & yeah, I've only been about 5 or 6 times cause it's hard for me to get down there, but I'm a volunteer dog walker!  It's lovely but heartbreaking!


Ah i see. Dont you just hate that no pets rule  I have the same rule on my tenancy agreement but fortunately its a private let and my landlord said he didnt mind if i got a dog or a cat, so i got a cat (despite the fact that i was actually looking for a dog)... then i got 3 more and didnt tell him :blushing:
He's seen them since though and said he doesnt mind, nice to have an understanding landlord (but then again i am understanding when it takes him 1 year and still counting to fix the leak in my ceiling so it goes both ways i guess!).
Fingers crossed that your new place allows them 
Also, respect for volunteering! I dont think i could do it, i'd end up trying to take them all home with me.
So what keeps you up to such ungodly hours?


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! As usual, just on for a few minutes and you're probably all off to bed now anyways. I had lots of free time last night and my interweb was down. I was ready to throw the puter at the wall when I realized it wasn't personally responsible.

I played your song four times Porps - it's very good and while I don't know anything about how to do that kind of music - I think that bar could have been looped for quite a little bit before you needed to add to it. Does that make sense? I don't know. But I liked it.  My son has this plastic short flute thing that he has to play for school (much like a recorder) and I was playing 'Rocky' on it by ear - he had me write down the notes so he could play it and it was bloody hard!!! I've forgotten how to write music.  I tried to play 'Spiderman', but couldn't figure out how to get the flats or sharps. He had a sheet with all the fingerings, but they were set out for Soprano recorder! I think I'm going to have a word with that teacher - how am I supposed to play it?

Hope all of you and your pets are doing well!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> cool, got your pm, gonna read it in a moment
> 
> Tango is really a pain the neck with the noise he makes! He does chirrup still despite his age, which i love.. could listen to that all day... but he also whines and howls and that drives me crazy sometimes.
> Not done any more music i'm afraid.. unless... hmm i cnat actually remember what i posted last time. I made this Cap02 by porps on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free a week or 2 ago when i was wondering how easy it is to make dubstep (since its so popular these days and there are a lot of opportunities for dubstep producers atm). It's just a snippet i'm afraid and i dont know if i posted it before but there it is anyway. I can play it 'live' by adding in or muting the various sections and make something of a full length tune out of it that way but i havent really sequenced anything since i got that controller. Too easy to just fiddle and play and not actually get anything done cos i havent got into the habit of pressing record first yet
> I know i should get cracking on some new stuff but just been a bit demotivated recently with one thing or another.
> 
> Heres a screenshot of tera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good eh? I can play as tango, whats not to love about a game that lets me play as one of my cats?! I might have to start overfeeding the real life tango so they look more alike
> 
> Right am off to read your story, be back soon!


hahahahahha i love your pic of fantscy tango :lol: :lol: dont over feed the really one he wont be in prest with you  your tune was great i wanted to here more  its so easy to fiddle with stuff buut fun right to here all the intersting sounds. hope you have a lovely tuesday 



porps said:


> of course you will meganrose, i beleive you, though thousands wouldnt
> Whats your story anyway? i saw your post from a previous night saying "wish i had a doggy here".. do you not have pets? are you thinking of getting one?
> Do you volunteer to walk the dogs from the kennels?
> Yeah i'm nosy.
> 
> ---
> 
> Katie!
> That was brilliant, really good! I'm impressed. Had no trouble reading it (been coming to the night thread long enough haha). You really manage to build an atmosphere in such a short space of time and... well not that i ever doubted you, but i was a little suprised and more than a little impressed at how much like a proper book it reads.
> There were a few things where i felt you made mistakes (non dyslexia related mistakes i mean). I'm sure one of the fullstops should be a comma either after or before the line "As he took my hand in his squeezing tightly" and the other thing would be not to call cigarettes **** unless its in one of the characters dialogues (i realise its narrated by one of the characters though so perhaps that counts). Also cigarette smoke is grey not black
> 
> But yeah, thats great work. Will you continue this or are you working on a different one now? Cant wait to read more


hahahahahaha i over stated black in stead of gray a bit lol hehehehe it cos i couldnted spell it the other way so acominised :blushing:  ahh thanks ill change it to a comma  oohhh verry true you prob read verry flunt katie being on this thread too often  thanks for reading it


----------



## MeganRose

porps said:


> Ah i see. Dont you just hate that no pets rule  I have the same rule on my tenancy agreement but fortunately its a private let and my landlord said he didnt mind if i got a dog or a cat, so i got a cat (despite the fact that i was actually looking for a dog)... then i got 3 more and didnt tell him :blushing:
> He's seen them since though and said he doesnt mind, nice to have an understanding landlord (but then again i am understanding when it takes him 1 year and still counting to fix the leak in my ceiling so it goes both ways i guess!).
> Fingers crossed that your new place allows them
> Also, respect for volunteering! I dont think i could do it, i'd end up trying to take them all home with me.
> So what keeps you up to such ungodly hours?


I'm in supported housing, so I see my support worker every week and there's no way I'd be able to hide a dog in a cupboard while shes here haha.  She has joked about it a few times though... 
It's very annoying, the woman opposite me, in my block of flats, has a dog, a young boxer that she keeps inside all the time, at least she used to. I keep thinking it's gone, but then I hear a bark at 3am and it breaks my heart! She's horrible to it. And she's allowed a dog and I'm not!! Pah.
Cheers  Yeah, it's very hard, by the end of every walk you wanna take em home with you haha. All these abandoned dogs makes me more and more anti-breeding... For dogs aswell 
Aaand no excuse for my being-up. I just very easily get ridiculous sleeping patterns haha


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi everyone,

Not been on in a while as yet again iv been busy working amongst other things 

Hope all of you and your pets are ok x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not been on in a while as yet again iv been busy working amongst other things
> 
> Hope all of you and your pets are ok x


hi Gemma
hows your work going (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) and your pets im alright pets are good


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi Gemma
> hows your work going (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) and your pets im alright pets are good


Hi Katie 

Work not going too bad. Still not quite sure it's the job for me but sticking at it until something better comes up. Thought working nights would be hard but it aint as hard as I thought  My pets are all ok thankyou.

Hows your course going?x


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

hey guys how is everyone and their pets? all the cats are asleep at the moment until later when theyl keep me awake  

my heads a little woooie (no iv not been taking drugs lol) so really hard to focas11


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALL HOW ARE YOUR AND ALL YOUR LOVELY PETS 

HI SnazzyJazzy awwww sleeping cats soo cute 

i cant get this song oyr my head  tonight

[youtube_browser]DXTgFp9hRNA[/youtube_browser] anyone listen to any thing intresting 

smokey killed mr toy turkey to night he has kitty rage and holly watching britan un ziped  hahahaha jessie fast asleep with mum dreaming of her toys

what you all been upto


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hi Katie
> 
> Work not going too bad. Still not quite sure it's the job for me but sticking at it until something better comes up. Thought working nights would be hard but it aint as hard as I thought  My pets are all ok thankyou.
> 
> Hows your course going?x


Hi Gemma 
awww well I'm glad it's going okay.Thats the way stick at it untill you know if its for you or not glad your pets are well too 

Its not going too badly still not sure im upto it but sticking with it till i can do it better :001_tt2: hahaha pets are all well


----------



## Jonesey

Well I applaud you Gemma, I worked nights when I was young and was a nervous wreck after a month! Had to quit for my sanity. I hope you can stick it out till something better comes along. 

Hi Katie and Snazzyjazzy! Hope you and your pets are having a good night! My sister gave me some garlic ear drops to see if it helps - but I'm afraid to put them in! For the smell more than anything I think. I had a whiff and the smell is very strong. And I don't know how they could help with my pluggy sinuses anyway! I feel like drilling a hole in my forehead - gross, blech.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Well I applaud you Gemma, I worked nights when I was young and was a nervous wreck after a month! Had to quit for my sanity. I hope you can stick it out till something better comes along.
> 
> Hi Katie and Snazzyjazzy! Hope you and your pets are having a good night! My sister gave me some garlic ear drops to see if it helps - but I'm afraid to put them in! For the smell more than anything I think. I had a whiff and the smell is very strong. And I don't know how they could help with my pluggy sinuses anyway! I feel like drilling a hole in my forehead - gross, blech.


Hi Jonesey 
we are good smokey and holly are loons raceing about and jessie been like oi oi oi paw pokeing treats nowwww :001_tt2: hahahaha

oohhh never heard of garlic ear drops did you try them out. hows biscuit


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

evening all

hope your feeling better jonesy  

how is everyone?


----------



## katie200

Hi snazzyjazzy how's you and the pets

I'm okay tieding and watching Holly bid for attion lol did any of ya watch don't blame the dog  it was w good epsode to night I missed the apprence to night wonder who when out will have to catch it on iplayer at some point and smokey gumpy jumping the door so funny lol Jessie fast asleep though 

How's everyone


----------



## porps

thanks katie, i was wondering what to watch.. i'll watch dont blame the dog!

How are all the night folk and their pets this evening? We're all good here 

Whats up with your ear jonesey?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> thanks katie, i was wondering what to watch.. i'll watch dont blame the dog!
> 
> How are all the night folk and their pets this evening? We're all good here
> 
> Whats up with your ear jonesey?


Hi porps
Hehehe cooool it was good episode happy watching when I've done tieding, I'm gonna watch the apprentice as I missed it. I'm good all pets are monsters. How are you and your cats?.


----------



## porps

yeah not a bad episode. I was pretty annoyed at the start when the spoilt rich girl said "i dont know how to train a dog".. I just thought dont you have google missus?

Rofl @ all pets are monsters :lol:

We're good here, kitties are being quiet for once. I did something pretty bad earlier tho.. shouted in rumbles face  I'd had about an hour of meowing from both tango and rumble so was already getting a bit annoyed, then rumble attacked digweed for no reason and i lost it a bit, shouted "effin stop it u nasty little ****er".. and then he cowered and growled at me felt so guilty instantly 

but dont think theres any hard feelings, i gave him some dreamies so we're friends again 

Oh i dont know wether i mentioned it or not but i finally had a visitor to the window mounted bird feeder which my mum bought me about a year ago. Not had a nibble for all this time i had pretty much given up on it. But a few days ago i heard all this noise at the window. Turned to look and there was a s&#822;k&#822;y&#822;r&#822;a&#822;t&#822; pigeon at the window feeding from it. It stayed for about a minute and flew off seconds before rumble came to investigate.
The next day it returned at about the same time, but this time as soon as it landed rumble heard the noise and came charging out of the bedroom to scare it away  Havent seen it since, but theres been blue tits on the telephone wire above the window today, maybe they will find it soon


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> yeah not a bad episode. I was pretty annoyed at the start when the spoilt rich girl said "i dont know how to train a dog".. I just thought dont you have google missus?
> 
> Rofl @ all pets are monsters :lol:
> 
> We're good here, kitties are being quiet for once. I did something pretty bad earlier tho.. shouted in rumbles face  I'd had about an hour of meowing from both tango and rumble so was already getting a bit annoyed, then rumble attacked digweed for no reason and i lost it a bit, shouted "effin stop it u nasty little ****er".. and then he cowered and growled at me felt so guilty instantly
> 
> but dont think theres any hard feelings, i gave him some dreamies so we're friends again
> 
> Oh i dont know wether i mentioned it or not but i finally had a visitor to the window mounted bird feeder which my mum bought me about a year ago. Not had a nibble for all this time i had pretty much given up on it. But a few days ago i heard all this noise at the window. Turned to look and there was a s̶k̶y̶r̶a̶t̶ pigeon at the window feeding from it. It stayed for about a minute and flew off seconds before rumble came to investigate.
> The next day it returned at about the same time, but this time as soon as it landed rumble heard the noise and came charging out of the bedroom to scare it away  Havent seen it since, but theres been blue tits on the telephone wire above the window today, maybe they will find it soon


Hi Porps

Awwww don't feel bad dreamie sort out all these things,  Smokey get moaned at loads, he just bite all the time. but we still love them that all that matters right.

A bird coool bet it loved your feeder,it tell all it bird friends to visit  youll be over run with bird vistors.

It wasn't a bad epsode, it do annoy ya though when people dont try there bestest to train there dogs.

Glad your all well


----------



## coral.

*Hello everyone!

i hope your all well, i havent been on here in about 3 days which is unusial for me been so busy with the OH, 
past few days we've took the dogs on very long walks! 
to the point where ive pulled muscles in both legs haha, im not used to doing alot of walking, been on the fone, updating people like domestic violence people about my mum, getting alot of cleaning, tidying up, and washing done, OH bought a new 4 ft fish tank, today so helped with that and changing the frontroom round, also went vets today for a check up on the OH dog Ziggy and also been shopping, 
been watching britians got talent all week aswell 
and im completely shattered, gonna take it easy tomorrow and have a lazy day!

hope everyones okay 
and you have been having a good week! *


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

hey everyone  have only just looked at the time lol how did it become 2 in the morning??? 

iv had a good day met a friend who made me laugh loads  jazzy has found some string from somewhere and is currently trying to tie himself up in it 

porps..i hope you get more birds at your feeder soon 

coral i hope things are going okish with your mum and that you enjoy your lazy day tom 

katie....try and sllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi everyone,

Is anyone around? I could do with a chat before I fall to sleep x


----------



## katie200

Evening alll hope you all having a lovely friday 

helloooo jonesey,porps, coral.gemma, SnazzyJazzy how are you all and ya pets


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

good evening katie  
im good, cats and ferret are enjoying playing with their presents, all i can hear is jangle jangle jangle coming from the loft  i may ban the new toys a night time if i cant sleep through it lol

jazzy has adopted one of the sparkly mice on a string he keeps carrying it around with him 

oscar actually batted a catnip mice then got cross wth it and stormed off lol and howard seem to like the box it all came in more the the presents 
how is everyone?


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> good evening katie
> im good, cats and ferret are enjoying playing with their presents, all i can hear is jangle jangle jangle coming from the loft  i may ban the new toys a night time if i cant sleep through it lol
> 
> jazzy has adopted one of the sparkly mice on a string he keeps carrying it around with him
> 
> oscar actually batted a catnip mice then got cross wth it and stormed off lol and howard seem to like the box it all came in more the the presents
> how is everyone?


hahahaha awwww bless them you hearing jingle jingle and i hear squeek squeek  alll day :lol:

awww my cats love the box too smokey has box upsession  lol cats love there toys.

im okay holly and smokey are play knock stuff down the stairs ut: :lol:


----------



## porps

Hey snazzy, hey katie.. and anyone else whos up 
Hope you're all well.
I dont know why but for some reason i had it in my head that cats and ferrets hate each other.. guess not eh?
Sounds like holly and smokey have invented a great little game there 

I'm taking part in that purina one campaign/research thing that was mentioned on the cat forums a month or so ago.. You sign up on their website and then they send you a parcel with food, and you;re supposed to feed your cat on it for 3 weeks and report how it goes, and take before and after picture.. supposed to be able to see the difference in ehalth after 3 weeks.
So today the parcel finally arrived.. Wow my cats absolutely love that food. Tango just ate that today and left his meat even. Rumble and frankie quite like it too but their favourite thing is the box it came in 

It was so cute i started taking a few photos.. then i took a few more.. I actually managed to get a single half decent photo of digweed!

sooo.. lots of photos coming up, hopefully none of you are on really slow connections 

Rumble enjoying the box:

























Rumble looking on as frankie takes a turn in the box:









Digweed enjoying the sun









Tango!

























And 3 in one pic!








Kitty overload, hell yeah! One day i will manage to get all 4 in the same pic. Thats the dream...

Finally took my mates advice and started watching the office US. I'd seen a few of them before but i never really found it that funny... watched season 1 last night though, al the way through and was in sitches at some of it, so downloaded seasons 1-7 . Gonna watch season 2 tonight 

What ya all up to?

Oh and gemma.. seems there was noone on ere last night, is everything ok?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Hey snazzy, hey katie.. and anyone else whos up
> Hope you're all well.
> I dont know why but for some reason i had it in my head that cats and ferrets hate each other.. guess not eh?
> Sounds like holly and smokey have invented a great little game there
> 
> I'm taking part in that purina one campaign/research thing that was mentioned on the cat forums a month or so ago.. You sign up on their website and then they send you a parcel with food, and you;re supposed to feed your cat on it for 3 weeks and report how it goes, and take before and after picture.. supposed to be able to see the difference in ehalth after 3 weeks.
> So today the parcel finally arrived.. Wow my cats absolutely love that food. Tango just ate that today and left his meat even. Rumble and frankie quite like it too but their favourite thing is the box it came in
> 
> It was so cute i started taking a few photos.. then i took a few more.. I actually managed to get a single half decent photo of digweed!
> 
> sooo.. lots of photos coming up, hopefully none of you are on really slow connections
> 
> Rumble enjoying the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumble looking on as frankie takes a turn in the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digweed enjoying the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tango!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 in one pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty overload, hell yeah! One day i will manage to get all 4 in the same pic. Thats the dream...
> 
> Finally took my mates advice and started watching the office US. I'd seen a few of them before but i never really found it that funny... watched season 1 last night though, al the way through and was in sitches at some of it, so downloaded seasons 1-7 . Gonna watch season 2 tonight
> 
> What ya all up to?
> 
> Oh and gemma.. seems there was noone on ere last night, is everything ok?


Hellooo porps
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute overload    smokey has box jellousie he looking at your cats like oi oi my box :lol: :lol: :lol: hope there food thing go well  sound like it started well. the office us my sis likes that lol

im okay smokey and holly are just insane jessie asleep lol  im was listing to the apprentice your fired lol how have youeen today


----------



## porps

haha, tell you what, smokey can have the box if he comes to live with me :idea:

I've been fine thanks, kinda tired though now for some reason. Maybe not sleeping much has something to do with it hmm.

Perhaps i wont watch all of season 2 tonight, just noticed theres 22 episodes (there was only 6 or 8 in season 1).. I'll just watch one or 2 then i think i might actually sleep tonight.

Oh i saw a fox from my bedroom window the other night, at about 5 am... It was wierd though, it didnt look red like a fox.. looked kinda mottled, grey and brown. I know what ya thinking but no it wasnt just a dog, i swear it wasnt! Could tell by the way it moved more than anything else. Went to get my camera almost straight away but it had gone by the time i got back. Perhaps it was ill and thats why the fur wasnt the normal red you'd expect...
I keep looking out for it about the same time but not seen it since  Maybe i should tip some dustbins over to tempt it. 

Did you have a good day?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> haha, tell you what, smokey can have the box if he comes to live with me :idea:
> 
> I've been fine thanks, kinda tired though now for some reason. Maybe not sleeping much has something to do with it hmm.
> 
> Perhaps i wont watch all of season 2 tonight, just noticed theres 22 episodes (there was only 6 or 8 in season 1).. I'll just watch one or 2 then i think i might actually sleep tonight.
> 
> Oh i saw a fox from my bedroom window the other night, at about 5 am... It was wierd though, it didnt look red like a fox.. looked kinda mottled, grey and brown. I know what ya thinking but no it wasnt just a dog, i swear it wasnt! Could tell by the way it moved more than anything else. Went to get my camera almost straight away but it had gone by the time i got back. Perhaps it was ill and thats why the fur wasnt the normal red you'd expect...
> I keep looking out for it about the same time but not seen it since  Maybe i should tip some dustbins over to tempt it.
> 
> Did you have a good day?


hi porps
wow 22 epsode that willl be a tv marthon for the weakend wow thant sounds like a intresting fox maybe it was old and has made it way home 

my days been okay been looking for what micosoft word is cos if i could get it it could then buy a dislaxc spell cheching soft ware to halp me check my spelling better  so looking to see what it is as i use open office but the dislaxar soft ware not compatable with that nothing simple is it  it was even a lil sunny today 

ps smokey will happly come stay with you the lil bugger bite me to night take him   (i luv him really):001_tt2:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> hi porps
> wow 22 epsode that willl be a tv marthon for the weakend wow thant sounds like a intresting fox maybe it was old and has made it way home
> 
> my days been okay been looking for what micosoft word is cos if i could get it it could then buy a dislaxc spell cheching soft ware to halp me check my spelling better  so looking to see what it is as i use open office but the dislaxar soft ware not compatable with that nothing simple is it  it was even a lil sunny today
> 
> ps smokey will happly come stay with you the lil bugger bite me to night take him   (i luv him really):001_tt2:


This might be usefull for you >>> Projectossibility - Power Reader

It's still only in alpha stages of development so its free at the moment. Wether or not it will be free on release i cant say but it's probably worth checking out before you shell out cash for MS Word.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> This might be usefull for you >>> Projectossibility - Power Reader
> 
> It's still only in alpha stages of development so its free at the moment. Wether or not it will be free on release i cant say but it's probably worth checking out before you shell out cash for MS Word.


That looks good too it's intresting what diffent softwares out there ain't it thanks  and can mr biting smokey come live with you and rumble he being mean! mean! mean! :smilewinkgrin: what are you upto tomorrow


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> That looks good too it's intresting what diffent softwares out there ain't it thanks  and can mr biting smokey come live with you and rumble he being mean! mean! mean! :smilewinkgrin: what are you upto tomorrow


Sure he can! lol what am i saying, can u imagine if rumble and smokey got together, that would be madness :lol:
Tomorrow shopping, then visiting a friend... been invited to the cinema to go see the avengers too but dont think i will go, cant afford it really and i hate the trafford centre - too busy and too expensive. How about you? any plans?


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

Porps I was able to download that file, just couldn't open or install it. ut: We are looking for a program for our son, I was thinking of Dragon, but would love to try out a freebie first! If you are savvy with puter crap and have any ideas let me know. 

How's the story writing going Katie? 

Meh, you're probably all asleep!   Hope you all have a lovely Saturday. 

p.s. Your kittycam pics are absolutely adorable Porps! Keep them coming!


----------



## welshjet

Well hello there Jonesey - i do believe that the last time i had the honour of being.unable to slerp you were on here then 

Can you believe ivam sitting here watching emmerdale omnibus with subtitles on, aah the miracle of sky tv with loads of channels and i hook up to emmerdale

Whatcha up to


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Porps I was able to download that file, just couldn't open or install it. ut: We are looking for a program for our son, I was thinking of Dragon, but would love to try out a freebie first! If you are savvy with puter crap and have any ideas let me know.
> 
> How's the story writing going Katie?
> 
> Meh, you're probably all asleep!   Hope you all have a lovely Saturday.
> 
> p.s. Your kittycam pics are absolutely adorable Porps! Keep them coming!


Hey jonesey.. nope not sleeping quite yet

The file is a zip file so you need a program such as winrar to unzip it (also free, you can get it here WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files)

Once youve got that installed you should be able to just double click the file and it will open a window which looks like this ...










Make a new folder somewhere, and select all the files in the zip (as shown) then drag them into the new folder just as you'd drag and drop anything else.

You can close winrar then and just click the PowerReader.exe in the new folder to start the program.
You can right click it and choose send to>desktop to put a shortcut to it on your desktop if you decide its usefull.

Birds are tweeting, think i'll try to sleep now  Hope you, biscuit and your family are all well.

Hey welshjet.. emmerdale good choice, that would put me to sleep too! :lol:

Gnite everyone


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Welshjet! 

Isn't it funny how the weirdest shows seem very interesting when you can't sleep? I've been hypnotized by bad movies or infomercials in the middle of the night. Infomercials are the worst, I've never gone as far as to order something, but I have called in a few times... ut: 

How are you?


----------



## Jonesey

Thank you SO MUCH Porps!!!  When you are next on pf can you tell me which file is best to choose for winrar please? There seems to be a lot of choices for 'english'. Thank you again, that was really sweet of you.


----------



## Jonesey

And I'm away myself! Only 12:14am here, but I have to have my son for baseball practice at 9am and Biscuit needs to get out for a wee before I go to bed.

G'night!


----------



## xgemma86x

Any of the night crew around??


----------



## porps

Jonesey said:


> Thank you SO MUCH Porps!!!  When you are next on pf can you tell me which file is best to choose for winrar please? There seems to be a lot of choices for 'english'. Thank you again, that was really sweet of you.


32bit - http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar411.exe
64bit - http://www.rarlab.com/rar/winrar-x64-411.exe



xgemma86x said:


> Any of the night crew around??


whats up


----------



## xgemma86x

porps said:


> 32bit - http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar411.exe
> 64bit - http://www.rarlab.com/rar/winrar-x64-411.exe
> 
> whats up


Not a lot but just thought I'd ask


----------



## porps

xgemma86x said:


> Not a lot but just thought I'd ask


was sry to hear ur new job wasnt everything you hoped it would be  has it improved at all?


----------



## katie200

hellooooo alll props and jonesey and gemma and jazzysnazzy hows everone doing


----------



## Zaros

Hello Katie Kates.

How's everyone doing what?


----------



## xgemma86x

porps said:


> was sry to hear ur new job wasnt everything you hoped it would be  has it improved at all?


I can't say it has but the money is great so im sticking with it til something new comes up  Been a horrible week. How are you??


----------



## xgemma86x

Evening all


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Evening all


evening gemma hows you how are you getting on with sims 3  hows your pets


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> evening gemma hows you how are you getting on with sims 3  hows your pets


Hey Katie 

I'm not doing so great. How are you??

I'm just decorating my kitchen on Sims 3:blushing:

My pets are great thanks. Yours??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hey Katie
> 
> I'm not doing so great. How are you??
> 
> I'm just decorating my kitchen on Sims 3:blushing:
> 
> My pets are great thanks. Yours??


hi gemma

coool have you regsided with there sight so ya can get cool pattens for ya walls 

awww whats up hun! ((((((((hugs))))))))

im okay ish hun pets are all good


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hi gemma
> 
> coool have you regsided with there sight so ya can get cool pattens for ya walls
> 
> awww whats up hun! ((((((((hugs))))))))
> 
> im okay ish hun pets are all good


Yeah iv registered wi em. Will have a proper browse tomorrow for the wall stuff 

Not had the greatest time at work plus me and the bf split up on Thursday night so could pretty much say I am heartbroken  My pets (plus the odd friend) are the only things keeping me going right about now. Soon find out who my TRUE friends are.

Glad you're ok hun and that your pets are fine xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Yeah iv registered wi em. Will have a proper browse tomorrow for the wall stuff
> 
> Not had the greatest time at work plus me and the bf split up on Thursday night so could pretty much say I am heartbroken  My pets (plus the odd friend) are the only things keeping me going right about now. Soon find out who my TRUE friends are.
> 
> Glad you're ok hun and that your pets are fine xx


awww gemma im so sorry to here you been through a break up well if he cant see what an amazing fantasic person you are then his loss there be someone that loves you for you one day i know it dont help much but (((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) you can alway pm me if ya need a good old chat anytime (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))

glad you have friends and your pets to help and yup there some great free content on there you can download


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> awww gemma im so sorry to here you been through a break up well if he cant see what an amazing fantasic person you are then his loss there be someone that loves you for you one day i know it dont help much but (((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) you can alway pm me if ya need a good old chat anytime (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))
> 
> glad you have friends and your pets to help and yup there some great free content on there you can download


Thankyou Katie (((((hugs))))) means alot  I just can't get over it. Il drop you a PM soon cos I dont wanna say TOO much on here cos people may well judge me.

I've truly learnt who my REAL friends are tho. I've literally had 3 people who have all asked me again today if am ok and 1 person who asked initially after it happened. The rest can go to hell  (Btw I exclude anyone im friends with from here cos I havent spoken to any of you). My pets are amazing. They know how to make me smile.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thankyou Katie (((((hugs))))) means alot  I just can't get over it. Il drop you a PM soon cos I dont wanna say TOO much on here cos people may well judge me.
> 
> I've truly learnt who my REAL friends are tho. I've literally had 3 people who have all asked me again today if am ok and 1 person who asked initially after it happened. The rest can go to hell  (Btw I exclude anyone im friends with from here cos I havent spoken to any of you). My pets are amazing. They know how to make me smile.


((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))) anytime hun im glad your friends are there for ya you know it verry true you do find out who ya friends are in times of need im glad your pets are making you smile  ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))) anytime hun im glad your friends are there for ya you know it verry true you do find out who ya friends are in times of need im glad your pets are making you smile  ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


Well iv certainly found out who mine are. Id say im surprised but im actually not. When they want something then I wont be there. I just have so many questions going round in my head. Keep blaming myself Arghhhh!! I bought Sims 3 as a distraction lol x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Well iv certainly found out who mine are. Id say im surprised but im actually not. When they want something then I wont be there. I just have so many questions going round in my head. Keep blaming myself Arghhhh!! I bought Sims 3 as a distraction lol x


((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))) don't blame your self hun think how amazing you are. and i know what you mean about friend some time when the going get tough the bugger off  but then you have the amazing ones that stand by ya side no matter what and sims3 will deffo do that ive lost days on that game :blushing:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))) don't blame your self hun think how amazing you are. and i know what you mean about friend some time when the going get tough the bugger off  but then you have the amazing ones that stand by ya side no matter what and sims3 will deffo do that ive lost days on that game :blushing:


I do blame myself tho. I'm paranoid and could be moody :blushing: My ultimate best friends are my dogs and my hamsters. Dont know how but they just seem to know when I need cheering up. Amazing! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I do blame myself tho. I'm paranoid and could be moody :blushing: My ultimate best friends are my dogs and my hamsters. Dont know how but they just seem to know when I need cheering up. Amazing! (((((hugs)))))


(((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) hun you can't blame ya self for there every one moody at times and get paranoid you have to think of all the great things about ya self remember your a great  and yep my pets are the same cheer me up all the time there so smiley  (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) hun you can't blame ya self for there every one moody at times and get paranoid you have to think of all the great things about ya self remember your a great  and yep my pets are the same cheer me up all the time there so smiley  (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


That's true. I keep telling myself to not get upset over someone who quite frankly doesnt care about me or my feelings. It aint easy but il manage somehow  Sometimes Katie,animals are better then humans and much more sensitive xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> That's true. I keep telling myself to not get upset over someone who quite frankly doesnt care about me or my feelings. It aint easy but il manage somehow  Sometimes Katie,animals are better then humans and much more sensitive xx


thats verry true there good listener and dont say told ya so  and yup that the way try not to let it hurt ya one door closes another open but that easer said then done hey ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> thats verry true there good listener and dont say told ya so  and yup that the way try not to let it hurt ya one door closes another open but that easer said then done hey ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


katie,im off to bed cos im more tired then i thought  i shall pm you in the morning hun. night night xxxx


----------



## katie200

HTML:







xgemma86x said:


> katie,im off to bed cos im more tired then i thought  i shall pm you in the morning hun. night night xxxx


night night gemma (((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) talk to you soon and you remember have great you are okay


----------



## porps

ello 

So despite saying i wasnt gonna go to the cinema today i ended up going .. first we were gonna watch it (the avengers) at the trafford centre but we got kicked out of there :blushing: Was funny tho.. We went into the arcade while wwe waited for the stragglers to arrive. I thought it was just an arcade but no, turns out it was a nazi arcade. First my mate gets told he cant wear his cap unless he wears it backwards... then his girlfriend was taking a photo of him playing dance dance revolution 2 but apparently thats not allowed either. Oh and apparently 4 people arent allowed to be at a single machine at the same time, it's 2 max. serious nazi ****. Thats just what i can remember, i swear every 2 mins there was some1 coming over to us telling us "you cant do that". We were stunned as we were behaving!

We went outside for a smoke then when we came back in there was a different nazi (this time in a red jacket) who 'wanted a word'. We were asked to leave cos some stupid bitch int he arcade reckoned we had threatened her. Which was utter bullshit btw. But it was kinda worth it all just to rip the piss out of redcoat nazi on the way out  poor guy will probably go home and cry into his swastika. My mate sez to him "y'know, you should shave the sides of that tache to so it looks like stan laurels". Was rolling about laughing. Then he looks towards Rascal for help (probably thinking she would be the sensible one cos she's female -haha) and she starts asking about wether he starches that red jacket and all sorts.. am laughing again just thinking about it  Always hated the trafford centre anyway, i just hate it a little bit more now

so anyway we ended up going to bolton and watching it there. Good film though, really good!

got some good pics of a miniture sabre tooth panther earlier...


















How are you all?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> ello
> 
> So despite saying i wasnt gonna go to the cinema today i ended up going .. first we were gonna watch it (the avengers) at the trafford centre but we got kicked out of there :blushing: Was funny tho.. We went into the arcade while wwe waited for the stragglers to arrive. I thought it was just an arcade but no, turns out it was a nazi arcade. First my mate gets told he cant wear his cap unless he wears it backwards... then his girlfriend was taking a photo of him playing dance dance revolution 2 but apparently thats not allowed either. Oh and apparently 4 people arent allowed to be at a single machine at the same time, it's 2 max. serious nazi ****. Thats just what i can remember, i swear every 2 mins there was some1 coming over to us telling us "you cant do that". We were stunned as we were behaving!
> 
> We went outside for a smoke then when we came back in there was a different nazi (this time in a red jacket) who 'wanted a word'. We were asked to leave cos some stupid bitch int he arcade reckoned we had threatened her. Which was utter bullshit btw. But it was kinda worth it all just to rip the piss out of redcoat nazi on the way out  poor guy will probably go home and cry into his swastika. My mate sez to him "y'know, you should shave the sides of that tache to so it looks like stan laurels". Was rolling about laughing. Then he looks towards Rascal for help (probably thinking she would be the sensible one cos she's female -haha) and she starts asking about wether he starches that red jacket and all sorts.. am laughing again just thinking about it  Always hated the trafford centre anyway, i just hate it a little bit more now
> 
> so anyway we ended up going to bolton and watching it there. Good film though, really good!
> 
> got some good pics of a miniture sabre tooth panther earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you all?


Hellooo PORPS

sound like you had quite a day sound like that place have sticked rules  some places just cant let ya be  to have fun lol

awww cute pic huge teeth :lol: :lol:

I'm okay ish smokey and holly are good and jessie too  there being there nomal monsters selfs 

im just watching the porposel on bbc iplayer :lol:


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Hellooo PORPS
> 
> sound like you had quite a day sound like that place have sticked rules  some places just cant let ya be  to have fun lol
> 
> awww cute pic huge teeth :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm okay ish smokey and holly are good and jessie too  there being there nomal monsters selfs
> 
> im just watching the porposel on bbc iplayer :lol:


Exactly we spent enough bloody money in there and werent causing trouble for anyone.
hehe good boy smokey!  Might i suggest a quick game of 'see who can knock the most stuff off a shelf'? my lot love it!
My cats saved up a crazy half hour for when i got home Frankie, Tango and Rumble chasing around like mad things and fighting. I just give up with em sometimes... i think rumble is being mean to poor tango cos tango is crying his head off so i tell rumble to stop and the moment he does tango jumps on him and tries to bite his head off at the neck. Even had frankie and tango chasing each other tonight since i got back which i've never seen before.

But they seem to have tired themselves out now and are all queit and sleeping so i'm gonna watch last nights ultimate fighter


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Exactly we spent enough bloody money in there and werent causing trouble for anyone.
> hehe good boy smokey!  Might i suggest a quick game of 'see who can knock the most stuff off a shelf'? my lot love it!
> My cats saved up a crazy half hour for when i got home Frankie, Tango and Rumble chasing around like mad things and fighting. I just give up with em sometimes... i think rumble is being mean to poor tango cos tango is crying his head off so i tell rumble to stop and the moment he does tango jumps on him and tries to bite his head off at the neck. Even had frankie and tango chasing each other tonight since i got back which i've never seen before.
> 
> But they seem to have tired themselves out now and are all queit and sleeping so i'm gonna watch last nights ultimate fighter


hahahaha ooohhh dont smokey love the knock evverything off the shelf game  then clumb it and cos more troublehehehehehe loopy smokey lol

awwww they sound like they had a fun evening  bless em lol

yeah some places are just like that  sometime i think people nee to live and let live if there doing no harm :001_tt2:

coooool ultmate fighter sounds intresting


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!

Hope you're having a good sleep Gemma (and the rest of you if you're sleeping!). I always say that's it's better to have ONE true friend than a hundred fair weather ones. You're actually rich if you have three or four. And breakups have to happen or you'll never find the 'real' Mr. Right. I hope you're feeling better soon.

What a gorgeous vampire kitty Porps! I'd love to get another cat, sigh. Less than a year after we lost ours our son developed a severe allergy to cats, she must have been keeping it at bay with her presence. I got my Mum's Mother's Day card today (it's tomorrow here - or today if your time was ours). It has a regal looking kitty with a crown on the front and the inside says 'Hale to thee, your royal Mumness'. I CANNOT go in for the sappy cards with their sappy verses. I leave that to my sister. 

Sorry you got the boot from the show, that sucks. I'd have asked for the manager - and then the supervisor, and finally the head of the company - but I'm bitchy. And old so they'd never think of kicking me out.  I'm glad you had a bit of fun anyway!  And thanks again for those links last night.

Hi Katie! What is okayish? Are you really okay? I hope you are. 

Biscuit has had an adventurous evening as I have two extra kids sleeping over. It's like double the attention for her! And double the tiredness for me.  Quarter past eleven here and nobody's sleeping. My OH had a conference and was gone all day, meaning that his tiredness is more important than my tiredness so he's abandoned me with all these rotten children. (actually they're all good kids, they just stay up too late!  )


----------



## Jonesey

That's supposed to read - (Mother's Day is tomorrow here or today on your time) - DUH


----------



## katie200

Hellooooooo. Jonesey 
Sound like you and biscuit are having fun with all them still up kids bless I bet there be up for house playing with biscuit, I'm okay  smokey and Holly are going crazy and Jessie well today she decided to comfort me my half sitting on me she one soppy dog lol 

How's you the birds are up here singing away and a bird nearly hit our window today made me jump. Lol


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> That's supposed to read - (Mother's Day is tomorrow here or today on your time) - DUH


Coool hope you have a lovely motherday


----------



## Jonesey

The birds are sound asleep here Katie!  Just 11:35pm now.  Biscuit is sleeping by the front door - trying to catch a draft I think. It was really warm today, 24C. 

Thank you, I'm having the family over for dinner tomorrow so I'll be busy! And I don't have a present for my Mum yet. Last year I gave her strawberry plants and when I talked to her today she reminded me not to get them again. I guess she had to many? Or she wants something better.  I'm going to try to hit the mall sometimes tomorrow! 

Glad Jessie is taking such good care of you! (((hugs)))


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> The birds are sound asleep here Katie!  Just 11:35pm now.  Biscuit is sleeping by the front door - trying to catch a draft I think. It was really warm today, 24C.
> 
> Thank you, I'm having the family over for dinner tomorrow so I'll be busy! And I don't have a present for my Mum yet. Last year I gave her strawberry plants and when I talked to her today she reminded me not to get them again. I guess she had to many? Or she wants something better.  I'm going to try to hit the mall sometimes tomorrow!
> 
> Glad Jessie is taking such good care of you! (((hugs)))


Hi Jonesey 
Hahaha you still got the night ahead of you it'd 4:40 here so my iPod is saying it's getting light out now loathe sky's kinda a purple blue colour 

AWWWW I hope you have a great dinner  it sounds like you gonna be busy but it be fun , maybe she didn't want you to deplete it this year cos you got her one last year  I'm sure she loved it though and will love what ever you get her 

Oooh yes Jessie a great look after ya dog she has the biggest smile and proved she can restrain her self from taking her treats as I put it to the test making sure she still remember leave it and eventhough she wanted the treat she sat the looking at me waiting for me to let her lol


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, she's such a good girl. Biscuit would never behave so well! lol 

My Mum can be picky about her pressies. I know of one store in the mall that sells clothes she likes, I can never go wrong if I get her something from there! 

It gets light earlier there. Right now it's about 6 or so when it gets light here, but will be earlier in June - I don't think we ever have light at 4:40am - maybe I'm wrong?  What time does it get dark where you are? Here about 8:30pm right now - it'll peak in late June till almost 9:30/9:45pm then the days start getting shorter again.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, she's such a good girl. Biscuit would never behave so well! lol
> 
> My Mum can be picky about her pressies. I know of one store in the mall that sells clothes she likes, I can never go wrong if I get her something from there!
> 
> It gets light earlier there. Right now it's about 6 or so when it gets light here, but will be earlier in June - I don't think we ever have light at 4:40am - maybe I'm wrong?  What time does it get dark where you are? Here about 8:30pm right now - it'll peak in late June till almost 9:30/9:45pm then the days start getting shorter again.


Hi Jonesey
Sounds like you have it sorted I'm sure shell love what you get her  and I hope you have a nice mother day too, I do it's now really light and its only just 5:02 we are in may and I think it starts geting dark near 9 here roughly lol but deffo light early

I like it when days get shorter and it darker earlier I'm more a night person :blushing:

Hahaha Awww bless biscuit jessie has to be reminded of the leave it comand necause she would other wise forget get exited and not leave inportant things like the cat lol


----------



## Jonesey

At least 75% of the time Biscuit won't 'leave it' till she knows she's getting something 'for it'!  She'll readily drop just about anything for a treat. I don't know if she'd ever leave a treat though. I think smaller dogs are more stubborn - but it could be my poor training. 

I've just about got the girls in bed so I'm off myself, I am dead tired. I have happy thoughts of sleeping till 9am tomorrow and I really hope they come true!  Have a lovely day Katie.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> At least 75% of the time Biscuit won't 'leave it' till she knows she's getting something 'for it'!  She'll readily drop just about anything for a treat. I don't know if she'd ever leave a treat though. I think smaller dogs are more stubborn - but it could be my poor training.
> 
> I've just about got the girls in bed so I'm off myself, I am dead tired. I have happy thoughts of sleeping till 9am tomorrow and I really hope they come true!  Have a lovely day Katie.


hi jonesey 
awww jessie has her non leave moments but she desided to leave it that time bless biscuit shes a rubble lol   cute thought

hope you had a lovely mother day


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOOO alll HOWS EVERYONE TONIGHT 

[youtube_browser]j2WWrupMBAE[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]PVHYJjEMVFU&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

Hi coral,jazzysnazzy,jonesey,porps,gemma,and everyone else

a few cutie pics i found


----------



## coral.

awwwww fantastic pictures Jessie i love them 
i love the christmassy feeling in Jessies picture 

how are you?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> awwwww fantastic pictures Jessie i love them
> i love the christmassy feeling in Jessies picture
> 
> how are you?


hahahaha yeah she a cutie i found it and though i share  but do you know today she hasnt left me alone she think she a corg dog and can fit on ya lap but she not so she squesses ya ut: but i love her :lol:

I'm okay how are you


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!

Mother's Day is almost over!!  And yay because I'm tired! Last night I set the clock for 8hrs sleep - blissfully! - and instead I woke up two hours early, grrr.  Went to karate and then an afternoon of cleaning and cooking. Very satisfying to feed my extended family though and all the kids had fun. My son just about broke his hand climbing a tree and my nephew had his belly all scratched up (went through half a tube of polysporin on them), niece and daughter were full of muck, they were all playing manhunt in the ravine. But I swear the boys try to do 'Jackass' moves when they're together. I put the fear of God into my son though, told him that if he gets really hurt then there goes his baseball season!!!!

Hope you've all had a good day and evening - loved your pics Katie!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Mother's Day is almost over!!  And yay because I'm tired! Last night I set the clock for 8hrs sleep - blissfully! - and instead I woke up two hours early, grrr.  Went to karate and then an afternoon of cleaning and cooking. Very satisfying to feed my extended family though and all the kids had fun. My son just about broke his hand climbing a tree and my nephew had his belly all scratched up (went through half a tube of polysporin ont them), niece and daughter were full of muck, they were all playing manhunt in the ravine. But I swear the boys try to do 'Jackass' moves when they're together. I put the fear of God into my son though, told him that if he gets really hurt then there goes his baseball season!!!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day and evening - loved your pics Katie!


Hellllloooooo!!!!!! Jonesey
sound like you had a great day how did your karatie go?. hahahahaha kids like to climb trees and stuff dont they not that it dont come with it danger when i was a kid i used to be jellous i was the only kid then never climbed a tree or broke a bone doing it :blushing: hahahaha

awww thanks yeah jessie can be a cutie 

Im okay pets are all good too hows biscuit?


----------



## Jonesey

Biscuit's good! She got an extra walk in because I was up so early. And she got filthy this afternoon after digging and had a mini bath outside (no soap). She adores the hose, it's her favourite enemy to fight. I'm going to have to get pics one day. And it totally tires her out too. Plus company and all the extra attention that goes with it.

She is off her food again. I took her off of raw once more, been giving her dry for dinner mixed with a broth (saltless!) to soften it, plus any leftover meat. She was really great with it the first three/four days and now is eating all around it again to get the good bits. Maybe she just gets bored and wants something different every day? This pooch confounds me! I'm going to get some raw again tomorrow and see how it goes.

My karate was not so good today, I got yelled at and corrected quite a bit. I'm at a crossroads right now, trying to put power into every move and understand it at the same time. Plus my usual stance problems. I dunno - sometimes you're really on the ball and others you're just shite. Today was a shite day. You'd think they'd cut me some slack it being Mother's Day and all!  <-joke, I'd hate to be given a break, I have a need to DESERVE every compliment. 

What have you been up to today?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Biscuit's good! She got an extra walk in because I was up so early. And she got filthy this afternoon after digging and had a mini bath outside (no soap). She adores the hose, it's her favourite enemy to fight. I'm going to have to get pics one day. And it totally tires her out too. Plus company and all the extra attention that goes with it.
> 
> She is off her food again. I took her off of raw once more, been giving her dry for dinner mixed with a broth (saltless!) to soften it, plus any leftover meat. She was really great with it the first three/four days and now is eating all around it again to get the good bits. Maybe she just gets bored and wants something different every day? This pooch confounds me! I'm going to get some raw again tomorrow and see how it goes.
> 
> My karate was not so good today, I got yelled at and corrected quite a bit. I'm at a crossroads right now, trying to put power into every move and understand it at the same time. Plus my usual stance problems. I dunno - sometimes you're really on the ball and others you're just shite. Today was a shite day. You'd think they'd cut me some slack it being Mother's Day and all!  <-joke, I'd hate to be given a break, I have a need to DESERVE every compliment.
> 
> What have you been up to today?


Hi Jonesey
awww i bet biscuit enjoyed all that attion and loved playin with the hose you deffo have to get a pic cute maybe she just fussy abut her food jessie go through wead stages with her food and bowls too lol

leaning karatie is a real skill there always gonna be some lession that dont feel like they wre ya best but every lession you lean somethng and pratice makes perfect so keep at it next time will be better 

well i got my totur reveiw on my work, today she said im inproving  so thats something but i do enjoy it, new assiment tomorrow, ive been fbing my sister too she left her keys the other day when she went out in a strop so got to get them to her today and found another way of putting phone pics on my pc  then got in to a bit of sims3 park making:lol: :lol: it was that sims 3 thread it got me addicted agan :blushing:

smokey and holly are makeing noise pushing stuff down the stairs and jessie fast asleep but earler she was thinking she was a lil lap dog and trying to get on my lap :lol: she so cute lol,

i also watched once upion a time it was great but a lil sad when she the evil one crushed the hunch man heart  i also reread some of loveing eliza such a great book. 

have you watched anything intresting lately.


----------



## Jonesey

Well another quiet day in the Katie household!!!   Aw that's good news on the tutoring, are you excited about the new project? How do you feel about the whole course at this point?

Yes karate is a real skill. I know I'd never be able to join an aerobics class or whatnot - I NEED the motivation of learning something or working at something to keep me going. And it's like having really cheap personal trainers, but the catch is you have to give back by teaching once you get to Sensei. 

When I woke up two hours early I watched 'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part Two'. And cried again at Professor Snape's memories. I love how they did that movie.

And I've got to go NOW! Biscuit is going mental - someone just started letting off fireworks at the park, damn them!!! She's going to wake up the kids!


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi all,

Just home and in bed after a long shift at work. Really not enjoying my job in the slightest  Only On my 3rd week too! Hope you are all ok x


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

good evening everyone 

hows things?


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO! JAZZYSNAZZY,JONESEY,CORAL,ANGIE,PORPS,GEMMA,AND EVERY ONE ELSE HOW ARE YOU ALL DOING 

i'm okay pets are all good


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

jazzy is trying to curl up on the keyboard again lol he says hi to smokey  i think that maybe they think they are brothers.....
i send cuddles to hollie so she dies not feel left out


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> jazzy is trying to curl up on the keyboard again lol he says hi to smokey  i think that maybe they think they are brothers.....
> i send cuddles to hollie so she dies not feel left out


hahahahaha awww blesss holly read that like she said my names she send you all cuddles,smokey mad so he hissing at the window but he say jazzy can play with mr turkey toy with him cos they friends :blushing: hahhaha

did you see once upon at time sunday


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

yeah really enjoyed it but poor poor huntsman!!! 
and evil witch!!!!! what do ya think will happen next?


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> yeah really enjoyed it but poor poor huntsman!!!
> and evil witch!!!!! what do ya think will happen next?


meeee too i though OMG! she crushed his heart evil and sad poor guy and you where right it was the huntsman im not sure maybe it be red rideing hoods turn and shell see though it or her wolf will eat the evil queen :001_unsure: hahahahaha


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

right im of to bed lol  sweet dreams everyone


----------



## coral.

good night snazzy jazzy 



katie200 said:


> hahahaha yeah she a cutie i found it and though i share  but do you know today she hasnt left me alone she think she a corg dog and can fit on ya lap but she not so she squesses ya ut: but i love her :lol:
> 
> I'm okay how are you


awww bless her thats really sweet of her 

im okay thanks katie just completely exhausted lol!

how are you? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> right im of to bed lol  sweet dreams everyone


night night snazzyjazzy take care 



coral. said:


> good night snazzy jazzy
> 
> awww bless her thats really sweet of her
> 
> im okay thanks katie just completely exhausted lol!
> 
> how are you? :smilewinkgrin:


hahahaha awww glad your okay thou 

im okay hun i did a sim 3 park today then thread the addition back:blushing: hehehe pets are all good holly waching the pooter and smokey growling at the window and jessie dreaming

did you see estenders tonight


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there!!! 

I hope everyone is doing alright and/or having good sleeps!  Only 10:45pm here, yeah I'm a real late nighter.  ut:

I wanted to slap my son tonight - he backtalked me not once, but twice! And after I rushed home from work to get him to his baseball game. I told him next time he will miss his game and I will tell his coach exactly why he wasn't there. I also told him that he embarrassed me and made me sad and that had more of an impact than the threat. Sigh, kids.

Biscuit is booked for her grooming on Wednesday afternoon, I will post a pic of her woeful new look. I hate getting her shaved, but that's the price you pay when you get a crossbreed. And she'll feel better with all those matts off. And cooler for summer temps. That's what I tell myself anyways!


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Ooooh dear back-talking my lil sister used to be great at in and have an awncer for every thing lol sounds like you put a stop to it lol 

AWWWW bless biscuit I'm sure she will look a cutie 

It 4:05 hereand smiley decided he nerds to curl up on my lap but just to be sure I won't move he had he claw in my knee charming that one lol and Holly and Jessie are all good too


----------



## Jonesey

How do you stay up so late all the time!!! Do you sleep or nap at all in the day Katie? My day starts at 7am and I am on the go till I go to work, then I come home or like tonight now that baseball season's started rush to get my son to the game and we weren't home till 9pm. I am literally sagging right now, so ready for bed and it's only 11:32pm! I was just browsing around and about to shut it down when I caught your post. 

I can't stand my kids being disrespectful and I will weed it out whatever I have to do! (shakes fist in the air)

Aww your pets are so sweet. Biscuit came to the baseball game and so got lots of run around time. There was a really sweet Jack Russell there that wanted to play with her, but he had on a halti and was being yanked away while crying to come over to us and then I saw the shock collar. I can't understand why people still use them, I'm so sad when I see one on a dog. 

At any rate I'm off to bed, I wish I could stay up later or get on pf earlier!

Night night.


katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey
> Ooooh dear back-talking my lil sister used to be great at in and have an awncer for every thing lol sounds like you put a stop to it lol
> 
> AWWWW bless biscuit I'm sure she will look a cutie
> 
> It 4:05 hereand smiley decided he nerds to curl up on my lap but just to be sure I won't move he had he claw in my knee charming that one lol and Holly and Jessie are all good too


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
I kinda trained my self to cope with hardly any sleep when I was little its a long story but now I can't sleep for long like now and then I'll doze or I used to take my sleeper now and then to have a few hour sleep but never sleep for long lol I'm a weid girl lOl How the base ball go 

Hehehe yeah it's not nice when anyone's disrespectful every one leans how to treat people in the end lol 

Hahaha they are sometimes but smOkey been a meanie to day he bite Jessie ear I had to remove him from her she was sitting there like were friends the mean catgut there all well tonight the nomal hyper selfs lol 

Aww bless biscuit I bet she enjoyed the game Awww poor jack russal I think it's terrable to use electric collars poor dog  don't get that my self . 

How has your day been and biscuit 
I'm good been busy writing and stuff and getting smokey kitty in lol 

Anyhow I hope you have a lovely Wednesday


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Katie! 

How are you? I have sleep issues that go back to childhood too, but not like yours! And nowadays I can nap when I get the opportunity, I never ever used to do that. But life is so busy.

The baseball was good, they tied in the last inning! And my son got to pitch for the first time too.  I like this coach, last year they almost never practiced, this coach is all about practice and teamwork. I think it's really going to be a good year.

And my son has been way better behaved today.  He was out playing with friends today and used his friend's cell phone to call and ask if he could stay later. I said no and he came right home. 

My weekday starts at 7am if I don't get up early and I'm on the go till 6 or 7pm depending on the workday. Later, or much later for baseball now or karate. I've been trying to detail it, but it was taking too long and who cares anyway?  At any rate I'm tired in the evening! And I'm getting old!! 

Glad your writing is going well. Poor Smokey, maybe he was just having a disagreement with Jessie that poor Jessie didn't know about? I hope her ear is alright, I'm sure she got lots of extra attention. Your pets are too adorable to get mad at!


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi all,

I made a decision yesterday and I really hope i've made the right 1. I decided that for my own health and sanity to leave the job I was doing night shifts at. I weren't getting alot of sleep as I just can't sleep during the day  My ex employer were offering me my old job back and on the shift I wanted to be on (day shift) so i've gone back to that. Now I will be working 6am til 2pm which then gives me the rest of the day to play my Sims 3  I blame Katie and the rest of the Sims addicts in my thread:001_tt2:


----------



## xgemma86x

I just wanted to share with you all this adorable photo of my wee boy Edward


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> How are you? I have sleep issues that go back to childhood too, but not like yours! And nowadays I can nap when I get the opportunity, I never ever used to do that. But life is so busy.
> 
> The baseball was good, they tied in the last inning! And my son got to pitch for the first time too.  I like this coach, last year they almost never practiced, this coach is all about practice and teamwork. I think it's really going to be a good year.
> 
> And my son has been way better behaved today.  He was out playing with friends today and used his friend's cell phone to call and ask if he could stay later. I said no and he came right home.
> 
> My weekday starts at 7am if I don't get up early and I'm on the go till 6 or 7pm depending on the workday. Later, or much later for baseball now or karate. I've been trying to detail it, but it was taking too long and who cares anyway?  At any rate I'm tired in the evening! And I'm getting old!!
> 
> Glad your writing is going well. Poor Smokey, maybe he was just having a disagreement with Jessie that poor Jessie didn't know about? I hope her ear is alright, I'm sure she got lots of extra attention. Your pets are too adorable to get mad at!


Hi Jonesey
hahaha yeah i don't think many people have my sleeping pattens :blushing: i'm glad base ball going good a good couch or teacher makes the world of diffents dont they?

awww that good he leaning  bless how karatie? and biscuit doing. my pooter updated its self last night befor i could reply to night thread and took for ever out the window it gos like weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee BANG!!!!!!!!  :lol:

my writing going okay  I'm trying really hard:blushing:lol: smokey a lil monster he gets bite happy jessie his friend agan now and holly laying beside me watching the tv  hahahahaha

anyhoo hows you this evening?



xgemma86x said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made a decision yesterday and I really hope i've made the right 1. I decided that for my own health and sanity to leave the job I was doing night shifts at. I weren't getting alot of sleep as I just can't sleep during the day  My ex employer were offering me my old job back and on the shift I wanted to be on (day shift) so i've gone back to that. Now I will be working 6am til 2pm which then gives me the rest of the day to play my Sims 3  I blame Katie and the rest of the Sims addicts in my thread:001_tt2:





xgemma86x said:


> I just wanted to share with you all this adorable photo of my wee boy Edward


Hi Gemma
That sound like you made a the right decision for you so im sure it will work out. and youuuuuu can't blame mee:blushing: cos i blame you i got little writing done today cos i started a new house and you know when you start you cant put it down :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i just want to pull Edward out the pooter he adorable :blushing: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLLLL HOW'S ARE YOUUU ALL AND YOUR PETS!.

[youtube_browser]KOYgdJJSeXk[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]lrqSzADzCGU[/youtube_browser]

hope everyones well


----------



## coral.

sounds like you have deffo made the right choice Gemma 



xgemma86x said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made a decision yesterday and I really hope i've made the right 1. I decided that for my own health and sanity to leave the job I was doing night shifts at. I weren't getting alot of sleep as I just can't sleep during the day  My ex employer were offering me my old job back and on the shift I wanted to be on (day shift) so i've gone back to that. Now I will be working 6am til 2pm which then gives me the rest of the day to play my Sims 3  I blame Katie and the rest of the Sims addicts in my thread:001_tt2:


evening everyone, hope your all well !  x


----------



## katie200

helloooo coral hows you and all  have you been watching anything intresting.


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> helloooo coral hows you and all  have you been watching anything intresting.


Hey 

im okay thanks you?
tonight just been watching the soaps, and watched lost long families - which is quite sad!

and just watched Russel howards good news!
he just showed a clip of a cat that i seen on the news not long ago, where it wakes his owner up every morning at 5am, by putting his paw through the owners bedroom door at the bottom, and hitting this spring thing its hillarious!

have you been watching anything good?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Hey
> 
> im okay thanks you?
> tonight just been watching the soaps, and watched lost long families - which is quite sad!
> 
> and just watched Russel howards good news!
> he just showed a clip of a cat that i seen on the news not long ago, where it wakes his owner up every morning at 5am, by putting his paw through the owners bedroom door at the bottom, and hitting this spring thing its hillarious!
> 
> have you been watching anything good?


helloooo

ive seen that a few time it is quite sad,oooh i like russel howards good news! its funny lol i watched the aprantice,and britan unziped you ever see that gross show my sister made me sit though it and it was a lil funny in place  but total gross my sis said they have a quiz i was like ooh really  hahahahahaut: the big bang theory was so funny too tonight :blushing:

Glad your well and all


----------



## Jonesey

Hellooooooo

Hope you're all doing well! Loved your hammie pic (if that's what he is, I'm a little bit ignorant when it comes to those little guys). 

Biscuit got scalped yesterday, poor thing - and it was her 2nd birthday too, what a present.  We had a baseball game plus karate last night and she was scary growly with some of the dogs at the park. I'm putting it down to Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome - she hates being abandoned and that's exactly what I did when I left her to her fate at the groomers.  She is much better today though!

Before and after... third photo is like 'I can't bear to look at myself!' Speaking of bears we had a black bear in town yesterday and the police shot it dead. It is really sad, but you can't blame the police as they have neither the resources nor the training to tranquilize and move it and it was headed for a residential area. They called the ministry too and there was no help from them -  . That poor bear, it never had a chance. 

Anyway, I'm forgetting so here's the pics.


----------



## katie200

Hello Jonesey
Awwwwwwww biscuit sooo adorable give her a cuddle from me  bless her I'm glad she feeling better after her gooming  she so sweet

Wow a bear thats sad it got killed but then I guess they though they where protecting people but RIP bear 

How did karate and base ball go  

Were good smokey and holly are play chase one another now the stairs and Jessie dreaming of doggie bones lol 

What you been upto today


----------



## Jonesey

I will definitely give Biscuit a cuddle from you Katie!

Baseball was good, their lead coach had work, but flew in from New York to be there for the end of the game and that's dedication for you (plus his son is playing). I checked today and they lost, but whenever they asked the second coach if they were winning or losing he'd yell 'I don't know! Now lets get some hits (or outs)!' I SO like that, what an awesome attitude.  And our son got an excellent hit (my daughter and I had already left for karate so didn't see it) so he won the coveted Gatorade (drink), but he'd already won one at practice so he gave it to the runner up - very nice of him.  I'm not bragging at all when I say that our son is a natural athlete, pretty much any sport that he's interested in he can excel in. It's the schoolwork that I worry about!

I was so tired last night, massively busy day, I felt so bad for Biscuit as she seemed traumatized and then our karate class was absolute murder. And I frucked everything up, even had to take a breather (generally not allowed) because I had sinus dizzies. It sucked. And I hardly slept last night either so I'm headed for bed very soon.

And how are you?


----------



## Jonesey

I'm sorry Katie if you're still up, but I'm going to head for bed. I've had two nights now of not sleeping much and it's making me loopy. I will hopefully catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## katie200

Aww way a go Jonesey son it sound like he verry good at sports  and his couch sound exlant  

Ooh dear well next weaks karate will be better we all have days like that (((hugs )))) and bless biscuit she verry cute though

I am good been busy writing then took a little break to help my sister as she not been well and need cheering up  and I have comet the conclusion smokey ate the postie as I'm waiting on something and haven't seen him all weak, pets are all good smokey now biting me and Holly chaseing het red mouse down the stairs  Jessie asleep and my lil sister say her hamster a happy one so all good. 

do you watch the apprentice I have been watching it it's been good that and the soaps  

Hope you feel better soon and have dome nice sleeep night night


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I'm sorry Katie if you're still up, but I'm going to head for bed. I've had two nights now of not sleeping much and it's making me loopy. I will hopefully catch up with you tomorrow.


Night night Hun take care  Talk to you soon


----------



## xgemma86x

Jonesey said:


> Hellooooooo
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! Loved your hammie pic (if that's what he is, I'm a little bit ignorant when it comes to those little guys). .


Hey,

Yeah Edward is a hamster  He's almost 2 years old now!! I'm so tempted to send that pic to 'Take a break' magazine


----------



## katie200

Evening all how are you tonight,hope your all well and pets too. I'm good Smokey and holly are fine too, how are all your pets what have you all been up to today?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Evening all how are you tonight,hope your all well and pets too. I'm good Smokey and holly are fine too, how are all your pets what have you all been up to today?


Katieeeeeeeeeeee  My fellow Sims 3 addict haha!

Glad you and your pets are ok. I'm fine and so are the animals. Well except for Alfie....he was attacking his water bottle last night and as I was removing it (in the dark) HE BIT ME!! Well at least I think he did cos I had what looks like a bite mark on my finger when I woke up


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

grrr im all wound up lol i cannot find my phone charger anywhere  
i hate missing things 
all the pets are ok woody bit me earlier which is bad but he will learn its bad in time *hopefully*


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Katieeeeeeeeeeee  My fellow Sims 3 addict haha!
> 
> Glad you and your pets are ok. I'm fine and so are the animals. Well except for Alfie....he was attacking his water bottle last night and as I was removing it (in the dark) HE BIT ME!! Well at least I think he did cos I had what looks like a bite mark on my finger when I woke up


Gemmaaaaaaaaaa  hows the sims3 going 

hahahaha awww glad your all well ooops you getting bit too smokey a biter:sneaky2: hahahahaha

what you been upto?



SnazzyJazzy said:


> grrr im all wound up lol i cannot find my phone charger anywhere
> i hate missing things
> all the pets are ok woody bit me earlier which is bad but he will learn its bad in time *hopefully*


hey snazzyjazy
grrr that well is annyoing have you looked under the bed,behind the sofa:001_unsure: i hate loseing thing lol 
awww ooh no wood don't be a biter like smokey 

what you been up?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Gemmaaaaaaaaaa  hows the sims3 going
> 
> hahahaha awww glad your all well ooops you getting bit too smokey a biter:sneaky2: hahahahaha
> 
> what you been upto?


I'm waiting for my expansion packs to arrive so that I can play properly and include the extra stuff  Both have been dispatched now.

Not been upto much. Went to Asda again How about you??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm waiting for my expansion packs to arrive so that I can play properly and include the extra stuff  Both have been dispatched now.
> 
> Not been upto much. Went to Asda again How about you??


hahahaha cooool  i havn't been upto much  lol played sims3 then lost my park and house as i had a erro 16 and didnt know how to put it right i do now  hhahhaha lol


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

iv been ok  thinking seriously about dieting losing a few pounds will do me alot of good but i love all the bad stuff waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much  i ate an entire bar of fruit and nut earlier without thinking   

how has everyone else been (regretting selling my sims 3 now)


----------



## xgemma86x

SnazzyJazzy said:


> iv been ok  thinking seriously about dieting losing a few pounds will do me alot of good but i love all the bad stuff waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much  i ate an entire bar of fruit and nut earlier without thinking
> 
> how has everyone else been (regretting selling my sims 3 now)


I am not 1 to comment on dieting as I really need to try harder myself BUT I lost 2 stone in 12 months just by cutting down on the crap foods 

Katie-that was daft lol! Guess you'll just have to rebuild them again  Not that im encouraging you to continuously play Sims 3 haha


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## xgemma86x

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


Hi 

Cute sig! How are you?

x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I am not 1 to comment on dieting as I really need to try harder myself BUT I lost 2 stone in 12 months just by cutting down on the crap foods
> 
> Katie-that was daft lol! Guess you'll just have to rebuild them again  Not that im encouraging you to continuously play Sims 3 haha


hahahahaha i know it was another few hows bulding me thinks  ill blame youuuuuuu 



davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


helloooo davidc


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha i know it was another few hows bulding me thinks  ill blame youuuuuuu


You couldn't possibly blame me


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> iv been ok  thinking seriously about dieting losing a few pounds will do me alot of good but i love all the bad stuff waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much  i ate an entire bar of fruit and nut earlier without thinking
> 
> how has everyone else been (regretting selling my sims 3 now)


hahahaha jazzysnazzy 
good luck diet i culdnt diet i be not est at all if i cut out the the bad stuff:001_unsure: hahahahaha


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> You couldn't possibly blame me


hahahahaha oooh sure i can :001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha oooh sure i can :001_unsure:


Try it :ihih:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Try it :ihih:


hahahaha you bet i will *show thread with gemma on point and say gemma started it*    :sneaky2:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahaha you bet i will *show thread with gemma on point and say gemma started it*    :sneaky2:


Tbh I didn't think that many people would respond to it


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Tbh I didn't think that many people would respond to it


hahahahahahahahahaha that's funny you started something there


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha that's funny you started something there


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol :001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

I cannot believe the cheek of my brother


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I cannot believe the cheek of my brother


ooohhh dear what he do  ? :lol:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> ooohhh dear what he do  ? :lol:


Me and his girlfriend don't get along. Infact,even the sight of her makes me feel ill  She's coming to visit tomorrow and he has asked me if I want to go shopping. Not a chance is she getting in my car


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Me and his girlfriend don't get along. Infact,even the sight of her makes me feel ill  She's coming to visit tomorrow and he has asked me if I want to go shopping. Not a chance is she getting in my car


ooohhh i feel your pain my sister bf drive me mad and not it a good way:sneaky2: ooohhh dear sibling hey


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> ooohhh i feel your pain my sister bf drive me mad and not it a good way:sneaky2: ooohhh dear sibling hey


I don't get along with mine  I have 3 older brothers


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I don't get along with mine  I have 3 older brothers


omg! i have 2 younger sister and belive me the boy they bring home:sneaky2: :sneaky2: *going for the pan*  it hard to get used to other hey my mum alway told me me to play nice:sosp: :001_unsure:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> omg! i have 2 younger sister and belive me the boy they bring home:sneaky2: :sneaky2: *going for the pan*  it hard to get used to other hey my mum alway told me me to play nice:sosp: :001_unsure:


How old are you? and how old are they?  My nieces are bad for bringing boys home and they are only 14


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> How old are you? and how old are they?  My nieces are bad for bringing boys home and they are only 14


I am 23yr my sister are 19 and 22 and you should she em gemma  the guys they come up with OMG! :sneaky2: my youngest sister bf of the moment he like to bite her infront of her family  :lol: and his only hobbies her   :001_unsure: wow 14 when my sister where 14 they did the same it was like need a *pan city* :devil: hahahahahaha


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> I am 23yr my sister are 19 and 22 and you should she em gemma  the guys they come up with OMG! :sneaky2: my youngest sister bf of the moment he like to bite her infront of her family  :lol: and his only hobbies her   :001_unsure: wow 14 when my sister where 14 they did the same it was like need a *pan city* :devil: hahahahahaha


Are they really that bad?


----------



## xgemma86x

Katie-am gonna go get in bed. I'm extremely tired  I shall pop on tomorrow. Night all xxx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Are they really that bad?


oooohhhh yes yes yes    my sister can't half pick em :sneaky2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Katie-am gonna go get in bed. I'm extremely tired  I shall pop on tomorrow. Night all xxx


night night gemma you take care  talk to you soon


----------



## xgemma86x

Good evening all


----------



## Guest

Evening, if my pf loads any slower now it's back up it will stop and load backwards.


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> Evening, if my pf loads any slower now it's back up it will stop and load backwards.


:lol: :lol: Mine is the same!


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> :lol: :lol: Mine is the same!


Think I'll have to call it snail. Think I 'll head to bed in hopes snail will have sped up tomorrow


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> Think I'll have to call it snail. Think I 'll head to bed in hopes snail will have sped up tomorrow


Haha I like that name for it actually. Suits it right now! Night night Danielle x


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.
My pf is not too bad, slightly slower than usual but fast enough.


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Haha I like that name for it actually. Suits it right now! Night night Danielle x


Night night. Let's hope tomorrow snail will be speedo.


----------



## coral.

katie200 said:


> helloooo
> 
> ive seen that a few time it is quite sad,oooh i like russel howards good news! its funny lol i watched the aprantice,and britan unziped you ever see that gross show my sister made me sit though it and it was a lil funny in place  but total gross my sis said they have a quiz i was like ooh really  hahahahahaut: the big bang theory was so funny too tonight :blushing:
> 
> Glad your well and all


hahaha yeah ive watched britians upzipped twice i think, and its a little weird and gross, and you dont wanna laught at it, but you end up doing it lol!
ah ive never watched that, ive heard its surpose to be funny though


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> hahaha yeah ive watched britians upzipped twice i think, and its a little weird and gross, and you dont wanna laught at it, but you end up doing it lol!
> ah ive never watched that, ive heard its surpose to be funny though


hahahahahahahah it so is lol  how are you and you pets?


----------



## coral.

Im okay thanks was a little stressed earlier lol
and the pets are all good 

how are you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Im okay thanks was a little stressed earlier lol
> and the pets are all good
> 
> how are you and your pets?


Glad your okay  and pets are all good I'm good pets are all fine too what have you been upto today


----------



## coral.

Thanks!

awww good glad to hear! 

today just stayed in, cleaned up did the washing and me and the OH made a start on the spareroom boxing things up and tidying it up.

have you been upto much today?


----------



## katie200

coral. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> awww good glad to hear!
> 
> today just stayed in, cleaned up did the washing and me and the OH made a start on the spareroom boxing things up and tidying it up.
> 
> have you been upto much today?


Aww that good you getting all ready 

Not really been on the sims tidyed up read so other students writing and got this weaks assiment


----------



## coral.

yeah its starting to become a little stressy, but i should be okay!
need to write a list of things down though that we need to buy when we move like carpet,cooker,curtains,blinds,lawn mower etc . . gonna seem strange having a garden cause of not having one now, i showed my dad yesterday where we moving, and he got the chance to meet our new neibour he says she seems nice, we have 1 square patch of lawn, and then a bigger lawn to hang washing out, i dont know a thing about gardening, but luckly my dads a gardener and ive never used a lawn mower in my life lol!

I love the sims, but havent got the 3rd one, the sims are the only games i really like, unless there about cats 

awwww good luck with that  !
im of now OH wants to borrow the laptop
& im going to try and get some sleep,
speak to tomorrow night x


----------



## katie200

Hi Coral
Coool sounds like you had a load to Orgnise lists are good  
Night night Hun 


coral. said:


> yeah its starting to become a little stressy, but i should be okay!
> need to write a list of things down though that we need to buy when we move like carpet,cooker,curtains,blinds,lawn mower etc . . gonna seem strange having a garden cause of not having one now, i showed my dad yesterday where we moving, and he got the chance to meet our new neibour he says she seems nice, we have 1 square patch of lawn, and then a bigger lawn to hang washing out, i dont know a thing about gardening, but luckly my dads a gardener and ive never used a lawn mower in my life lol!
> 
> I love the sims, but havent got the 3rd one, the sims are the only games i really like, unless there about cats
> 
> awwww good luck with that  !
> im of now OH wants to borrow the laptop
> & im going to try and get some sleep,
> speak to tomorrow night x


----------



## Jonesey

Hello!

We've been watching the Billboard music awards - how many bloody music shows are there??? Seems like one every week!  My daughter loves LMFAO - I think they're cute. 

It's been a very busy weekend, I'm so glad tomorrow's a holiday. I need a holiday from this weekend. But apparently we're going to a friend's cottage for the day, he's only invited us about 500 times, but this time I don't think my OH can pull out of it. He may have a card up his sleeve though, we'll have to see. We always get invited to cottages for overnights, etc. and my OH refuses to go. He has a phobia about sharing space with other people! But I think you get to the point where it's offensive to say no again and this is not an overnight.  Half of me hopes we go, the other half hopes he comes up with an excuse and I can just hang home and hopefully catch a nap.  I'm boring today.

Hope you're all well and having lovely sleeps if you're sleeping, Biscuit has kept me up two nights running with non stop barking at the fireworks noise.  She's not exactly frightened I don't think, just on high alert and I've had to lie with her, hold her on my lap and etc. just to keep her quiet. She must think I don't hear the noise myself and feels like she has to tell me what's going on!


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Sound like you've had a busy busy weakened,I know what you mean there too many award shows these day on lol. Awww sometimes it hard to share close space with other but then a day away might be nice, so is a day at home too you can only put off stuff so many times I guess. Befor people like whyyy? Lol

Bless biscuit she like Jonesey there noise loljessie hate fire works she crys and paces and thows up.

I'm good smokey got into a fight today another cat jumped at him out side and I heard the high pitch meowwww and ran to see what happened he was looking at the other cat like he was shocked and I undone the door he came running indoors he looked sad he likes his own kind and wound far well in a fight as he don't often fight vats think it cos he has Holly and they don't fight. Holly sat here with me like we friends and Jessie fast asleep  

I've got re addicted to sims3 it so fun at times also been writing so need to refocus on that lol

Anyhow hope your well and biscuit


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, poor Smokey Katie!!! Must have been a really mean kitty when he's used to friendly friends.  I hope he didn't take it out of Mr. Turkey! 

I found a canvas shoe that's been missing for a week out in the backyard/garden today. Unfortunately it's been sunbleached! Thanks Biscuit!  Grrrr.

Fireworks are calming down now, we closed all the windows and turned a few fans on to cut the noise. Biscuit doesn't seem to be frightened, I think she's just on patrol and wants to warn us. My OH's stepdaughter was over tonight and she has to give her a quarter gravol to calm her Bridget down as she howls and shakes and becomes inconsolable. I'm glad Biscuit just barks, I just wish she wouldn't do it when I'm trying to sleep!

Have you had a good night?


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Hahahaha of course he did mr turkey got his nightly smokey beating hehehe smokey a strange kitty he likes other cats and likes to bite us lol gotta love him lol

Awww biscuit hid the shoe lol bless, the only way to Carm Jessie when it comes to fire works is to turn the light out and put her on her lead and sit with her if not there no calming her.

My night been okay had a laugh with mumwith was nice, played on sims and aged my sim toddler up to a child and his creepy toy thing that he got attached to has grown up in to like a too friend that he can get to do stuff for him hehehe it a lil creepy lol but funny. 

I watched once open a time to night it getting good


----------



## Jonesey

Aww, Mr. Turkey must have made Smokey feel better!

My OH and daughter actually took Biscuit out for a late night walk and she went past the corner! That hasn't happened for a while. 

I play Angry Birds, that's about the only game other than card ones. Sometimes I play on Webkinz with my kids' pets. What are Sims like? They sound a little to realistic to me! :sosp:

Yeah I will have to bleach the other shoe now, sigh.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aww, Mr. Turkey must have made Smokey feel better!
> 
> My OH and daughter actually took Biscuit out for a late night walk and she went past the corner! That hasn't happened for a while.
> 
> I play Angry Birds, that's about the only game other than card ones. Sometimes I play on Webkinz with my kids' pets. What are Sims like? They sound a little to realistic to me! :sosp:
> 
> Yeah I will have to bleach the other shoe now, sigh.


awwww bless bet biscuit liked that  hahahaha thats true if it would have been jessie you have a chew up shoe 

sims 3 is verry realistic game play here some pics of mine  its fun though and additive :sosp: the house building and park s are fun to build too  my sister love crazy bird she play it on her phone thingy lol


----------



## Jonesey

That looks like an interesting game! I have it available on the playbook, I think I'm afraid to try it - looks very addictive. 

I'm away to bed, been reading the embarrassing moments thread and I don't know if I want to post mine! haha.

It must be morning there, I hope you get some sleep at some point Katie! I haven't been sleeping well at all lately, but I'm sure I'm still getting more than you. Hope to talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> That looks like an interesting game! I have it available on the playbook, I think I'm afraid to try it - looks very addictive.
> 
> I'm away to bed, been reading the embarrassing moments thread and I don't know if I want to post mine! haha.
> 
> It must be morning there, I hope you get some sleep at some point Katie! I haven't been sleeping well at all lately, but I'm sure I'm still getting more than you. Hope to talk to you tomorrow.


hahahaaha it is an intresting game but once you start play it hard to stop :001_unsure:
night night jonesey you take care and yup it light here its 5:30 i can here birds and the neighbours cat meowwwwing talk to youuu soon


----------



## katie200

EVENING ALLL HOW'S EVERYONE AND YA PETS?

Hi all it a late carch up with night thread to night got completly distracted with my new assiment :sosp: hope you are all well.

smokey holly and jessie are well also


----------



## xgemma86x

Hey im here (well kinda). Maybe not the best company for the night (am i ever?!) but im here


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hey im here (well kinda). Maybe not the best company for the night (am i ever?!) but im here


your great compiny  as always,how are youuuuu and your pets :w00t:

smokey upsessed with his string toys he draging them down the stairs


----------



## xgemma86x

Don't know if anyone remembers the pic I posted of my sweet baby boy Edward the other day?? Well it breaks my heart to say this but he passed away this evening :crying: :crying:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Don't know if anyone remembers the pic I posted of my sweet baby boy Edward the other day?? Well it breaks my heart to say this but he passed away this evening :crying: :crying:


((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((huge massve hugggs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I'm so sorry you hammy gone to rainbow bride you you holding in there i sure he had a fantasic life with you and lived it to the fillest((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((huge massve hugggs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I'm so sorry you hammy gone to rainbow bride you you holding in there i sure he had a fantasic life with you and lived it to the fillest((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))


Thankyou so much  ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) I hope he enjoyed his life with me. I shall write his rainbow bridge post when I can think more clearly. Here's another pic of my beautiful angel....










My day started off great. My friend text me giving me another friends number from my old job. I was actually surprised that anyone wanted to keep in touch!! Then came my Sims 3 Master Suite expansion pack  I was all set for playing on it when the ex rang and said he wanted to see me so we could talk. I drove to his and although we're just friends for now,it's made me happier then before because at least i've said what I wanted to say to him. I had to go to work for 6pm (finished at 10pm) and that was so horrible  I refuse to let anyone boss me about and shout/swear at me again  I'm not normally violent but she's lucky I didn't swing for her  It's because of her that my shoulders are hurting right now :crying: Oh and then I get home to find my baby boy has died x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Thankyou so much  ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) I hope he enjoyed his life with me. I shall write his rainbow bridge post when I can think more clearly. Here's another pic of my beautiful angel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My day started off great. My friend text me giving me another friends number from my old job. I was actually surprised that anyone wanted to keep in touch!! Then came my Sims 3 Master Suite expansion pack  I was all set for playing on it when the ex rang and said he wanted to see me so we could talk. I drove to his and although we're just friends for now,it's made me happier then before because at least i've said what I wanted to say to him. I had to go to work for 6pm (finished at 10pm) and that was so horrible  I refuse to let anyone boss me about and shout/swear at me again  I'm not normally violent but she's lucky I didn't swing for her  It's because of her that my shoulders are hurting right now :crying: Oh and then I get home to find my baby boy has died x


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((huge hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))) hes such a cutie pie (((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))

gemmaaa why wouldnt they wana stay in touch! with a nice person like you glad your master sute came  im still waiting on the postie for what i ordered but by the website should be here by friday it better be lol

its alway great to say what you need to it helps draw aline under any bitterness so you can start being friends agan, your work sound like she needed telling you tell her gemmaaaa (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) i have mr pan if ya need it:blushing:


----------



## Jonesey

Oh Gemma, I'm so sorry you've lost your sweet little Edward.  May he run free and I hope the bridge has a little roundabout for him.

I know the day has already started there, here it's 3am and I just got in half an hour or so ago. I'm having a glass of wine and then to bed. My Mum is in ICU, full of tubes and wires and anything else they could think of. I was with her from 5pm this afternoon when I took her to urgent care, my Da, sister and one of my brothers came to the hospital - no one expected that that's where she'd end up. It's pretty horrible. They think it is serotonin syndrome, but because there is no definitive test for that they have to test her for everything else under the sun first before they can give that diagnosis. The main thing is to keep her from stroking in the meantime and luckily she hasn't had a stroke yet. TWICE we were asked if we wanted a DNR on her - FUUUUCK THAT!!!!! She's only 66, you don't go that route unless there is little hope. I completely understand that they have to ask that and I just hope they completely understand that it's a horrible thing to ask when you've been taken by surprise and your Mum , oh nevermind. I think I'm just way too stressed out right now.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Oh Gemma, I'm so sorry you've lost your sweet little Edward.  May he run free and I hope the bridge has a little roundabout for him.
> 
> I know the day has already started there, here it's 3am and I just got in half an hour or so ago. I'm having a glass of wine and then to bed. My Mum is in ICU, full of tubes and wires and anything else they could think of. I was with her from 5pm this afternoon when I took her to urgent care, my Da, sister and one of my brothers came to the hospital - no one expected that that's where she'd end up. It's pretty horrible. They think it is serotonin syndrome, but because there is no definitive test for that they have to test her for everything else under the sun first before they can give that diagnosis. The main thing is to keep her from stroking in the meantime and luckily she hasn't had a stroke yet. TWICE we were asked if we wanted a DNR on her - FUUUUCK THAT!!!!! She's only 66, you don't go that route unless there is little hope. I completely understand that they have to ask that and I just hope they completely understand that it's a horrible thing to ask when you've been taken by surprise and your Mum , oh nevermind. I think I'm just way too stressed out right now.


Hi Jonesey
(((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))) sorry your mums in hospital, that horrible of them to ask that when you've had a shock.
I hope you're okay Hun and that they find out what is going on with your mum; if you need to vent pm box always open. ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## katie200

Hi everyone!
How are you all tonight and your pets, have you all had nice sunshine weather? I am okay Smokey Holly and Jessie are monsters! 
Hope you are all having a lovely evening.

[youtube_browser]Y8ECto9wdRw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## xgemma86x

Hey,

Been really warm outside today and even warmer in work!! 

Am hot,tired and confused. Typical ha!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hey,
> 
> Been really warm outside today and even warmer in work!!
> 
> Am hot,tired and confused. Typical ha!


Gemma join the hot, confused club. It's like summer just hit. :001_tt2:


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! 

There's no change with my Mum as of yet, excepting that she is responsive to painful stimuli, but we're hopeful that she's going to come out of it. I'm at that point of exhaustion where you start to feel kind of giddy - combine that with a glass of wine (yes drinking again tonight!  ) and it's an interesting feeling. It's better than that alternate feeling that's lurking in the corner and just waiting for it's chance - of wanting to scream or break something.

I left the hospital at shift change, just before my sister, brother and Dad were coming and made it to my son's baseball game before it was half over. Biscuit was after me the second I got out the car (she KNEW it was me pulling in) and my OH had my chair set up. As soon as I sat down she jumped up on my lap and gave me the sweetest cuddle, like saying 'I'm here now and everything's going to be okay'. I could have cried.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello!
> 
> There's no change with my Mum as of yet, excepting that she is responsive to painful stimuli, but we're hopeful that she's going to come out of it. I'm at that point of exhaustion where you start to feel kind of giddy - combine that with a glass of wine (yes drinking again tonight!  ) and it's an interesting feeling. It's better than that alternate feeling that's lurking in the corner and just waiting for it's chance - of wanting to scream or break something.
> 
> I left the hospital at shift change, just before my sister, brother and Dad were coming and made it to my son's baseball game before it was half over. Biscuit was after me the second I got out the car (she KNEW it was me pulling in) and my OH had my chair set up. As soon as I sat down she jumped up on my lap and gave me the sweetest cuddle, like saying 'I'm here now and everything's going to be okay'. I could have cried.


Hi Jonesey
I hope you get some positive news soon, mums are fighter shell pull though with you all looking after her she must be very proud.

Bless biscuit she like I love you!!!!! I'll make it better.
I don't need to drink to get that giddy I'm like giddy most of the time lol.
You take care of yourself.

Smokey is being weidly quiet tonight.
(((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## porps

hiya all  Not been on much, my sleeping pattern is proper screwed atm (nowt new there then)

so today a blue tit landed on my bird feeder and had a little nibble. yay  

Hope you're all ok, sorry to hear about Edward Gemma, and hope your mum is on the mend Jonesey. Interesting what you say about biscuit comforting you - dogs are so sensitive, they just seem to know dont they? Stay positive.

Tango, rumble and frankie are all sleeping in my bedroom, and digweed has claimed the cardboard box in the living room and is sleeping in that


----------



## Jonesey

Hello!

They brought my Mum out of sedation for a short while today, my brother and sister were with her and she was responsive with eye contact and hand squeezes. They'd given her some painkiller by the time I got there so she was not as alert, she did make eye contact with me though. But her blood pressure kept climbing so they had to knock her out again. I think if they can get that breathing tube out of her she'll be better, it must be a horrible feeling. I only know it from getting a scope when I had an ulcer, they had to give me double the sedation because the first thing I did when it went down was to try and pull it out. My Mum's in arm restraints for that very reason.

All testing is negative and that's a very good sign that she'll come back. They're going to do an MRI tomorrow to make sure that there's no neurological damage.

Hope everyone here is okay! Agree with you Porps, Biscuit is absolutely sensitive and sympathetic as well. They say stroking an animal lowers your blood pressure, I wish I could take her in to help my Mum.

Hot here too - and I just killed a mosquito! They're saying that because the winter was so incredibly mild that fleas are going to be a bigger problem as well. I still have to get Biscuit in for her blood test before we can get her started on her monthly dose. But like everything else it'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## xgemma86x

Good evening all,

Katie-Hope you're doing well with your writing. So proud of you hun.

Jonesy-Sorry to hear about your mum. Really hope she gets better soon. Thinking of you xx

I got a free hamster today


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Katie-Hope you're doing well with your writing. So proud of you hun.
> 
> Jonesy-Sorry to hear about your mum. Really hope she gets better soon. Thinking of you xx
> 
> I got a free hamster today


Hi Gemma
hahahaha that made me laugh bless well that hamster meant for you .
writing going good keep your finger crossed for me. Gemma remember need all the luck I can get 
how are you Hun?


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey
how's your mum tonight Hun? ((((((((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Hi Porps
How's you and your cats? this evening.


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there,

Not much to report, they are trying to slowly lower the sedatives - trouble is her blood pressure skyrockets and they haven't found the right med to control it yet.

Congrats on your new hamster Gemma. 

Hope everyone and their pets are good tonight. My niece and nephew are sleeping over and Biscuit's been enjoying all the extra attention.  I think I've finally got them squared away to bed now - 11:25pm here (would be weird if it was half past four!)  It's been a hell of a day.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not much to report, they are trying to slowly lower the sedatives - trouble is her blood pressure skyrockets and they haven't found the right med to control it yet.
> 
> Congrats on your new hamster Gemma.
> 
> Hope everyone and their pets are good tonight. My niece and nephew are sleeping over and Biscuit's been enjoying all the extra attention.  I think I've finally got them squared away to bed now - 11:25pm here (would be weird if it was half past four!) It's been a hell of a day.


Hi Jonesey
I hope you're okay Hun, I missed you tonight,my net kept saying error not letting me on pet forum till now.

I bet biscuit had fun playing bless her I hope today better for you.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) talk to you soon Hun.


----------



## katie200

Evening all!!!!!!
How are you all? Tonight I'm well hope you all are as well, Holly got Mr Turkey Smokey ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Evening all!!!!!!
> How are you all? Tonight I'm well hope you all are as well, Holly got Mr Turkey Smokey ain't gonna be happy.


Uh oh! 

I'm okay. A lot of stress over my Mum. My oldest brother finally went in today after my sister kind of freaked on him. I don't think he can deal with it well and I've told everyone to just leave him alone, but maybe he needed a kick in the arse as well. I don't know. She's still not out of the woods yet.

Biscuit is busy ripping apart a stuffy right now, I think it's a webkinz. It makes her happy.  Hope everyone and their pets are well.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> I'm okay. A lot of stress over my Mum. My oldest brother finally went in today after my sister kind of freaked on him. I don't think he can deal with it well and I've told everyone to just leave him alone, but maybe he needed a kick in the arse as well. I don't know. She's still not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Biscuit is busy ripping apart a stuffy right now, I think it's a webkinz. It makes her happy.  Hope everyone and their pets are well.


Hi Jonesey
I hope your mum keeps making improvements hun, she's strong like you. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts, maybe your bro just struggles with it and needs to make sense of it all in his own time. however everyone needs a boot up the butt some time. Lol

Awww bless biscuit she sound like she's having fun, Jessie love ripping up her soft toys too. 
We are all good very hot but fine lol. Smokey been a monster today holly watching a repeat of the big bang theory I think she finds the TV interesting. Lol

how is your weather?


----------



## katie200

Evening all hows everyone on this over warm night.


----------



## katie200

Jessie having her summer treat  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jonesey

Aw Jessie is so sweet with her sweetie!  Doesn't it amaze you at how long a dog's tongue actually is though? You think they're about the same length as your own and then you see an extra foot of it fly out from time and it's like 'holy shite, that's a bloody long tongue'. lol 

I bought the cutest pair of espadrilles last night on my way home from the hospital (total impulse buy - I had to buy SOMETHING to make me feel better) and I wore them today - and they caused nasty pain to my feets. Why do they always feel okay on in the store and not when you wear them?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aw Jessie is so sweet with her sweetie!  Doesn't it amaze you at how long a dog's tongue actually is though? You think they're about the same length as your own and then you see an extra foot of it fly out from time and it's like 'holy shite, that's a bloody long tongue'. lol
> 
> I bought the cutest pair of espadrilles last night on my way home from the hospital (total impulse buy - I had to buy SOMETHING to make me feel better) and I wore them today - and they caused nasty pain to my feets. Why do they always feel okay on in the store and not when you wear them?


Hi Jonesey 
That, is very true she has a huge tongue when she wants a lolly.:yikes: hahahaha

I do that,buy something on impulse, and find a few days later I think what was I thinking. Shoes always feel better in store in when you step out of the store, you get blister it like,they grow teeth. :laugh: :laugh:

How is Biscuit?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

hello anyone about?


----------



## xgemma86x

Heyyy all,

I haven't been on for a while as i've been soooo busy with work and the animals! During the past week I have got a new hamster and a bunny rabbit  Here's a few pics for you all....

*Leo the lionhead rabbit *









*Harry the 9 week old baby syrian hamster *


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> hello anyone about?


Helloooooo Snazzyjazzy.
How are you and all pets?



xgemma86x said:


> Heyyy all,
> 
> I haven't been on for a while as i've been soooo busy with work and the animals! During the past week I have got a new hamster and a bunny rabbit  Here's a few pics for you all....
> 
> *Leo the lionhead rabbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harry the 9 week old baby syrian hamster *


Hi Gemma
Your Bunny and hammie are sooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! CUTE     
How are you and all pets?


----------



## xgemma86x

Katieeee 

Me and the pets are all ok. We have also bought a new little rabbit called Toby


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Katieeee
> 
> Me and the pets are all ok. We have also bought a new little rabbit called Toby


Gemmaaaaaaaaaaa I WANT TOBY AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW TOO MUCH CUTE NESS :yikes:      SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!

I'm glad you are all okay


----------



## xgemma86x

A cute Leo pic for you all....


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> A cute Leo pic for you all....


AWWWWWWWWWWW squeeel sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute! cute! cute!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Helloooo Gemma


----------



## katie200

Hi all, my night owls.

How are you all doing? Hope you are all having a fab weekend.


----------



## porps

hey  Hope you're having a good weekend too.
Leo's a cool looking rabbit, dont think i've ever seen one like that before.

I'm ok, cats are good too. I've got a friend staying with me at the moment with his staff-cross puppy Flo. Fortunately she is quite sedate and has been no problem with the cats at all. Tango digweed and frankie all seem positively pleased to have her in here, which isnt really suprising since they grew up with dogs. I'm pretty sure they instantly recognised that she is just a pup.
Rumble on the other hand has had virtually no contact with dogs before now so he's a different story. He was in a huff for the first day or so, not coming out of the bedroom much, but nothing like as bad as he was when i brought 3 other cats home with me. He's got a bit more used to it now and is really curious about this new arrival. Poor Flo is rightly a little wary of him since he is constantly stalking her and keeps punching her in the head whenever she's not paying attention to him or is sleeping...

She's not easy to take a photo of- She absolutely must move at the last possible moment every single time... but i've tried all the same...


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey  Hope you're having a good weekend too.
> Leo's a cool looking rabbit, dont think i've ever seen one like that before.
> 
> I'm ok, cats are good too. I've got a friend staying with me at the moment with his staff-cross puppy Flo. Fortunately she is quite sedate and has been no problem with the cats at all. Tango digweed and frankie all seem positively pleased to have her in here, which isnt really suprising since they grew up with dogs. I'm pretty sure they instantly recognised that she is just a pup.
> Rumble on the other hand has had virtually no contact with dogs before now so he's a different story. He was in a huff for the first day or so, not coming out of the bedroom much, but nothing like as bad as he was when i brought 3 other cats home with me. He's got a bit more used to it now and is really curious about this new arrival. Poor Flo is rightly a little wary of him since he is constantly stalking her and keeps punching her in the head whenever she's not paying attention to him or is sleeping...
> 
> She's not easy to take a photo of- She absolutely must move at the last possible moment every single time... but i've tried all the same...


Evening Porps.

Awww I am really happy you are all settled in together,rumble will get used to her.

I bet its been nice having a puppy to train and play with,glad all your cats are well too.

Hahahaha Jessie like that never stops moving about.

I'm well, been really Busy! Busy! Busy! With my writing course it comes to an end.

Untel September, soon I'm gonna miss it even though I've got lots of writing to do.

Jessie is feeling sorry for herself, because she has a ear infection. 
But she still manages to squeek that ball to give me an ear ache.

Smokey is still his little monster self and Holly just so cuddle,and still loves to wave.

How has,your weekend been going?


----------



## katie200

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ADORABLE PUPPY THE PICS JUST SHOWED UP     SOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Evening Porps.
> 
> Awww I am really happy you are all settled in together,rumble will get used to her.
> 
> I bet its been nice having a puppy to train and play with,glad all your cats are well too.
> 
> Hahahaha Jessie like that never stops moving about.
> 
> I'm well, been really Busy! Busy! Busy! With my writing course it comes to an end.
> 
> Untel September, soon I'm gonna miss it even though I've got lots of writing to do.
> 
> Jessie is feeling sorry for herself, because she has a ear infection. but she still manages to squeek that ball to give me an ear ache.
> 
> Smokey is still his little monster self and Holly just so cuddle,and still loves to wave.
> 
> How has,your weekend been going?


Indeed i love having a dog about. My mates being staying here there and everywhere of late and he says this is the most settled he has seen her.. and that was after just a few hours, she really settled in fast. She's quite a bright little thing and i'm sure she's gonna be easy to train. Oh i did actually add photos to my post but it was in an edit cos they didnt upload right first time.

I bet you'll be kinda gutted when your writing course ends but i suppose it doesnt mean you have to stop writing.. and you shouldnt!

Give jess a big hug for me! And rumble says to tell smokey that their plan for world domination and the subjugation of the human race can soon begin, once the underground liar is finished, mwuahaha.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Indeed i love having a dog about. My mates being staying here there and everywhere of late and he says this is the most settled he has seen her.. and that was after just a few hours, she really settled in fast. She's quite a bright little thing and i'm sure she's gonna be easy to train. Oh i did actually add photos to my post but it was in an edit cos they didnt upload right first time.
> 
> I bet you'll be kinda gutted when your writing course ends but i suppose it doesnt mean you have to stop writing.. and you shouldnt!
> 
> Give jess a big hug for me! And rumble says to tell smokey that their plan for world domination and the subjugation of the human race can soon begin, once the underground liar is finished, mwuahaha.


Hi Porps

I will be gutted, because I've loved the friendly atmosphere,and everyone shares their opinion in a nice way.

But I am doing the next one in September!

So, it's not over yet just got a few months to wait until it restarts.

I won't stop writing,I've loved it and it has, helped me look at the way I write!

Its kind of helped me to see I can do what I put my mind too.

Even if it takes a long time,I kinda think one day I will be an Author/writer.

Awwww, she looks really settled and so adorable too.

I will give Jessie a cuddle from you.

She loves her cuddles,and Smokey said tell rumble he all set paw five hahahahahahaha!!!:laugh: :laugh:

Have, you seen any great movies lately?


----------



## katie200

Hi all night owls.

How are you all,and your pets?


----------



## katie200

Hi all

How's everyone tonight?  I hope your all well and your pets too!

I'm well, I got all freaked out by a moth  wow there creepy 

Smokey and Holly are playing with a toy mouse, and just being there noisey self's.

Jessie, didn't want to go to bed tonight ,she brought me her ball and was like play with me.

She's fast asleep now.

My writing is going well.

I sending you all huge...........









I was looking at the moon tonight, it looked so mystical. 

[youtube_browser]21YJcWdiNfI[/youtube_browser]

I really like this song,the last few day hahahahaha :skep:


----------



## skip

Hi i'm sitting here with a cuppa and browsing the forum on me new toy a tablet pc,i'm quite sad I like me lil gadgets,
the rains still pouring,I might need a canoe to get to the shops in the morning if this keeps up,imagine!!


----------



## skip

just realized I forgot to water the tomato plants,oops,don't tell my hubby


----------



## katie200

skip said:


> just realized I forgot to water the tomato plants,oops,don't tell my hubby


Hi Skip

How are you and your pet?

It's pouring down here too, I love my laptop and ipod and kindle  teck is great.

I'm sitting here looking on pet forum.

Thinking what to watch on the TV.

I think they will get a good watering if they're outside.


----------



## leighhawkes89

hello everyone, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Goldstar

Happy tonight 

How are you?


----------



## leighhawkes89

Goldstar said:


> Happy tonight
> 
> How are you?


hiya, im not to bad just watching eastenders on bbc i player poor Jean has anyone been watching eastenders?


----------



## Goldstar

I know, I watched it too 

I'm waiting for OH to get off battlefield 3, I want to go to sleep and I can't with that on 

Going to "accidently" turn the power off soon


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi everyone,

Not in the best of moods. I aint been paid from work. I did 47 hours last week and iv got nothing for it. Usually my wage is in by 12:15am but nope....not a thing


----------



## Goldstar

xgemma86x said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not in the best of moods. I aint been paid from work. I did 47 hours last week and iv got nothing for it. Usually my wage is in by 12:15am but nope....not a thing


Hopefully it will be in by 9am, do you the bank holiday affects it all?


----------



## skip

katie200 said:


> Hi Skip
> 
> How are you and your pet?
> 
> It's pouring down here too, I love my laptop and ipod and kindle  teck is great.
> 
> I'm sitting here looking on pet forum.
> 
> Thinking what to watch on the TV.
> 
> I think they will get a good watering if they're outside.


Hi katie i'm fine thinking its time I tried to get some sleep if I can,no doubt i'll have to squash my way into bed cos wobsi (our cat) followed my hub by up to bed,they'll be snoring no doubt lol
Just realized its gone quiet the rains taken a break
My eyes are crossing now cos i've been playing with my phone adding apps ,got the galaxy note


----------



## xgemma86x

Goldstar said:


> Hopefully it will be in by 9am, do you the bank holiday affects it all?


I'm not sure tbh. I cant remember what happened on the last bank hol as I was working at a different company. I really hope it goes in


----------



## katie200

Hi all of you.

I have been watching estenders and it was so sad poor Jean. I was watching daybreak this morning and they had Ashley from emmadle on it. He getting a new look. 

I think the Zak story so sad it brought back bad memory's I had to turn it off 

Gemma you okay Hun ((((hugs))))

How are all your pets?


----------



## Goldstar

xgemma86x said:


> I'm not sure tbh. I cant remember what happened on the last bank hol as I was working at a different company. I really hope it goes in


I bet it will be in by 9am 

How is your sims 3 playing going, I used the money cheat then got bored so have now made a new family and house, I get so carried away


----------



## katie200

skip said:


> Hi katie i'm fine thinking its time I tried to get some sleep if I can,no doubt i'll have to squash my way into bed cos wobsi (our cat) followed my hub by up to bed,they'll be snoring no doubt lol
> Just realized its gone quiet the rains taken a break
> My eyes are crossing now cos i've been playing with my phone adding apps ,got the galaxy note


Hi Skip
coool that sounds a great phone,I'm alway's adding apps to my ipod it additive.

Along with Sims 3 game play on my pooter, witch is all Gemma fault with her sims 3 thread.

Awww your cat sounds so cute,mine are monsters.

Night night.


----------



## katie200

Goldstar said:


> I bet it will be in by 9am
> 
> How is your sims 3 playing going, I used the money cheat then got bored so have now made a new family and house, I get so carried away


But have you traped a raccoon in your house, while building it.


----------



## xgemma86x

Goldstar said:


> I bet it will be in by 9am
> 
> How is your sims 3 playing going, I used the money cheat then got bored so have now made a new family and house, I get so carried away


I'm hoping it is. Just hope I dont have to wait another week for my money to go in. Granted I can just about manage for the week as I have enough petrol in the car to last me but I still need to eat etc


----------



## xgemma86x

Oh and as for the Sims 3 gameplay....not played for a bit as iv been busy with work etc 

Heyyy Katie xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Oh and as for the Sims 3 gameplay....not played for a bit as iv been busy with work etc
> 
> Heyyy Katie xx


Hellooooooooo Gemma!!!!!!

(((((hugs))))))

How are your pets?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Hellooooooooo Gemma!!!!!!
> 
> (((((hugs))))))
> 
> How are your pets?


Hey Katie,

My pets are all ok thanks. Hows yours??


----------



## xgemma86x

arnen2000 said:


> I am not too bad ta I have finally managed to put pics up of the foster kittens today on cat chat its Tilly


I'm trying to avoid that section as the ex had a cat and I miss her ALOT


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hey Katie,
> 
> My pets are all ok thanks. Hows yours??


Hi
Mine are all good, Holly and Smokey are playing get the dreamie.

What are your pets up to.


----------



## katie200

arnen2000 said:


> I am not too bad ta I have finally managed to put pics up of the foster kittens today on cat chat its Tilly


Awww that's nice I bet there really cute.


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Hi
> Mine are all good, Holly and Smokey are playing get the dreamie.
> 
> What are your pets up to.


Leo will be sleeping in his hutch.

Some of the hams are pottering about,the rest are sleeping.

The dogs are sleeping.

Marley is no doubt begging for out lol!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Leo will be sleeping in his hutch.
> 
> Some of the hams are pottering about,the rest are sleeping.
> 
> The dogs are sleeping.
> 
> Marley is no doubt begging for out lol!


Hahahahaha,awww bless them, Jessies asleep.

I can hear her dreaming. 

Smokey knocked her own photo off my wall.

I think he trying to say i didn't get his best side.


----------



## xgemma86x

I still haven't been paid!! I have sent them 2 emails and a text,all of which have been ignored. It's as tho they are refusing to pay me!!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I still haven't been paid!! I have sent them 2 emails and a text,all of which have been ignored. It's as tho they are refusing to pay me!!


Omg!! Gemma they still haven paid you?

Keep on at them hun.

((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Guest

Evening. I'm waiting for a certain letter from a certain hospital to be sent with the date I go in to have my gallbladder removed.


----------



## Zaros

Good evening Katie Kates and how are you and your gang tonight?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Omg!! Gemma they still haven paid you?
> 
> Keep on at them hun.
> 
> ((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


Nope. They said it will be in on Monday. Was looking forward to buying another Sims expansion pack too  lol! Wouldn't mind so much but they owe me around £260+ so it's alot of money!

How are you and the pets hun?xx


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> Evening. I'm waiting for a certain letter from a certain hospital to be sent with the date I go in to have my gallbladder removed.


Ouch! Good luck with the op when you do go for it Danielle xx


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Ouch! Good luck with the op when you do go for it Danielle xx


Thanks had an appointment a week ago today with the general surgeon/specialist. She said if she can she will do it in one of her slots but if not her colleague will do it. She sent me for a pre op there and then as she wants it out asap.


----------



## katie200

Zaros said:


> Good evening Katie Kates and how are you and your gang tonight?


Evening Zaros.
How are you,and your pets?
I'm good thank-you,and Smokey,Holly and Jessie are all doing great.
What have you been up to lately?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening. I'm waiting for a certain letter from a certain hospital to be sent with the date I go in to have my gallbladder removed.


Hi Danielle.

Good luck with your hospital treatment.

How are your pets?



xgemma86x said:


> Nope. They said it will be in on Monday. Was looking forward to buying another Sims expansion pack too  lol! Wouldn't mind so much but they owe me around £260+ so it's alot of money!
> 
> How are you and the pets hun?xx


Hi Gemma.

I hope you get your money soon Hun, that sucks!

If you don't I'll send you Smokey he'll get it for you. :lol:

Smokey,Holly and Jessie are great monsters.

I'm okay thanks.

How are you and you cutie pets?


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Hi Danielle.
> 
> Good luck with your hospital treatment.
> 
> How are your pets?
> 
> Hi Gemma.
> 
> I hope you get your money soon Hun, that sucks!
> 
> If you don't I'll send you Smokey he'll get it for you. :lol:
> 
> Smokey,Holly and Jessie are great monsters.
> 
> I'm okay thanks.
> 
> How are you and you cutie pets?


Pets are all fine.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Pets are all fine.


That great to hear.

What have you been up to?


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> That great to hear.
> 
> What have you been up to?


Not much. Gallbladder is playing up big time tonight.


----------



## Paganman

danielled said:


> Not much. Gallbladder is playing up big time tonight.


That's that bloody sky again


----------



## skip

hi just thought i'd pop in while I have a cuppa,hubby has gone to bed and wobsi is snuggled in with me on the sofa


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Not much. Gallbladder is playing up big time tonight.


Awww hope you feel better soon.

Evening,Paganman.

How are you?


----------



## katie200

skip said:


> hi just thought i'd pop in while I have a cuppa,hubby has gone to bed and wobsi is snuggled in with me on the sofa


Evening, Skip

How are you and your pets?


----------



## skip

katie200 said:


> Evening, Skip
> 
> How are you and your pets?


Hi katie,i'm fine thanks,and so is wobsi he's doing what he does best.........chill in lol
How are you and your little ones


----------



## katie200

skip said:


> Hi katie,i'm fine thanks,and so is wobsi he's doing what he does best.........chill in lol
> How are you and your little ones


Hi Skip.

Aww bless, my little monster are all well.

Holly,Smokey and Jessie are racing about the house.

Have you got something good planned for the weekend.


----------



## skip

katie200 said:


> Hi Skip.
> 
> Aww bless, my little monster are all well.
> 
> Holly,Smokey and Jessie are racing about the house.
> 
> Have you got something good planned for the weekend.


I'm glad they're full of beans,
Just planning on finally emptying the spare room so that I can actually have people stay without looking at boxes and bin bags and then a few drinks with friends we've got a couple of family events coming up in the next couple of weeks so l want it to look nice for when they stay over


----------



## katie200

skip said:


> I'm glad they're full of beans,
> Just planning on finally emptying the spare room so that I can actually have people stay without looking at boxes and bin bags and then a few drinks with friends we've got a couple of family events coming up in the next couple of weeks so l want it to look nice for when they stay over


Aww that's nice, it's always great to see the family.

I will do some tidying up this weekend too.

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Jonesey

Hey there.

I haven't been on very much, hope you're all okay. I'm sorry about your gallbladder Danielle, but I'm glad there is a plan to fix it! Hopefully soon.

My Mum's still in ICU, it's so stressful and emotionally exhausting. However I don't want to be the voice of doom, we are hopeful that she will come out of this nightmare world. The doctors are saying they might be able to take her breathing tube out tomorrow and the nurses are ordered (whether they want to or not) to reduce sedation, we are all hoping they can get that thing out and hoping it works this time. And I have seen enough REAL heartbreakingly sad stories unfold on this ward during the time we've spent there to know that as bad as we have it there are people who have it so much worse.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I haven't been on very much, hope you're all okay. I'm sorry about your gallbladder Danielle, but I'm glad there is a plan to fix it! Hopefully soon.
> 
> My Mum's still in ICU, it's so stressful and emotionally exhausting. However I don't want to be the voice of doom, we are hopeful that she will come out of this nightmare world. The doctors are saying they might be able to take her breathing tube out tomorrow and the nurses are ordered (whether they want to or not) to reduce sedation, we are all hoping they can get that thing out and hoping it works this time. And I have seen enough REAL heartbreakingly sad stories unfold on this ward during the time we've spent there to know that as bad as we have it there are people who have it so much worse.


Hi Jonesey.

I hope tomorrow, goes well for your mum,we are keeping everything crossed,and thinking of you all.

It's nice to see you back, on night thread not the same without you.

I know, it must be really horrible seeing other families making heartbreaking choices.

But,your mum sounds really strong so we keep all the positive thoughts for her.

How are you and biscuit?

How's the weather been?


----------



## xgemma86x

Jonesey said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I haven't been on very much, hope you're all okay. I'm sorry about your gallbladder Danielle, but I'm glad there is a plan to fix it! Hopefully soon.
> 
> My Mum's still in ICU, it's so stressful and emotionally exhausting. However I don't want to be the voice of doom, we are hopeful that she will come out of this nightmare world. The doctors are saying they might be able to take her breathing tube out tomorrow and the nurses are ordered (whether they want to or not) to reduce sedation, we are all hoping they can get that thing out and hoping it works this time. And I have seen enough REAL heartbreakingly sad stories unfold on this ward during the time we've spent there to know that as bad as we have it there are people who have it so much worse.


How did it go for your mum Jonesey??

Danielle-Hope you manage to get your gallbladder sorted asap x


----------



## xgemma86x

Forgot to say....

HEYYYYYY KATIE!! How are you and your pets hun?


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> How did it go for your mum Jonesey??
> 
> Danielle-Hope you manage to get your gallbladder sorted asap x


Think mum is phoning them if we don't hear anything to ask them why they aren't sending the all important letter. Not well with my gallbladder today.


----------



## Guest

Paganman said:


> That's that bloody sky again


For once sky are behaving. Shame my gallbladder can't behave. Thesooner I have it removed the better.


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> Think mum is phoning them if we don't hear anything to ask them why they aren't sending the all important letter. Not well with my gallbladder today.


I don't have a great deal of faith in the NHS tbh so it doesn't surprise me that you aint had your letter yet. Keep us informed x


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Forgot to say....
> 
> HEYYYYYY KATIE!! How are you and your pets hun?


Heyyyyyyyyy Gemmaaaa

I'm okay, Smokey, Holly and Jessie are well.

My computer keeps going off bad signal today!

How are you?


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy Gemmaaaa
> 
> I'm okay, Smokey, Holly and Jessie are well.
> 
> My computer keeps going off bad signal today!
> 
> How are you?


Glad your pets are all good and you too 

I'm not too bad thanks. Had better days. Been having problems with the family again x


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> I don't have a great deal of faith in the NHS tbh so it doesn't surprise me that you aint had your letter yet. Keep us informed x


My hospital are useless. If they were oh so great I would have been sorted ages ago. Great general surgeon/specialist useless hospital.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

good evening lovely pf members  how is everyone?


----------



## xgemma86x

SnazzyJazzy said:


> good evening lovely pf members  how is everyone?


Good evening,

I'm a little tired so shall be off to bed soon! How are you?

Been a very weird but long week for me too. Need to job hunt big style because I really hate the agency am working for. They are useless and my boss should be sacked! <<<wee ramble there lol!


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> My hospital are useless. If they were oh so great I would have been sorted ages ago. Great general surgeon/specialist useless hospital.


I hate hospitals. I avoid going unless I really have to. Hopefully you'll get news of your op soon


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

i know how yu feel on the job hunt i have been looking forever, thanks to a pf member i now have a cv im not ashamed of lol but its still a tough nut to crack 

i went to see a house today and i soo want to move in its even big enough for the cats


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> I hate hospitals. I avoid going unless I really have to. Hopefully you'll get news of your op soon


I was neglected there once but no matter how many times I say what happened all I get is there're other patients on the ward, my family are th only ones who know I was neglected. Then they gave me co codomol last time I stayed the night after I said no codeine I get a bad reaction from it.


----------



## xgemma86x

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i know how yu feel on the job hunt i have been looking forever, thanks to a pf member i now have a cv im not ashamed of lol but its still a tough nut to crack
> 
> i went to see a house today and i soo want to move in its even big enough for the cats


I need to give my CV a makeover  I'm in a job atm but I don't trust my boss (i called him a pervert  ) and I don't trust the company I work for. They didn't pay me on friday and now I have to wait til Monday for my wage 

If you are able to move in then go for it especially as you have plenty of room for the cats xx


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> good evening lovely pf members  how is everyone?


Evening Snazzy Jazzy

hows you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Glad your pets are all good and you too
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks. Had better days. Been having problems with the family again x


Oh, dear bang their head together, I cried on the phone to my little sister today. I haven't heard from her for a while, and I think I went all zapy lol

How are your pets?


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> I was neglected there once but no matter how many times I say what happened all I get is there're other patients on the ward, my family are th only ones who know I was neglected. Then they gave me co codomol last time I stayed the night after I said no codeine I get a bad reaction from it.


Regardless of there being other patients on the ward,you do NOT deserve to be neglected.


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Oh, dear bang their head together, I cried on the phone to my little sister today. I haven't heard from her for a while, and I think I went all zapy lol
> 
> How are your pets?


Awww bless. Hows your sister doing? I have 3 brothers but would LOVE to be an only child 

Pets are all ok ty,how are your little gang doing??


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Regardless of there being other patients on the ward,you do NOT deserve to be neglected.


Exactly. Finally somebody who knows they should not have neglected me. Left me for 4 hours without pain relief even though I asked goodness knows how mny times.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Awww bless. Hows your sister doing? I have 3 brothers but would LOVE to be an only child
> 
> Pets are all ok ty,how are your little gang doing??


She's still sofa's surfing  but seem to okay still got her bundles of attitude  hahahaha.

Are you sure Gemma , you don't want a sister too I send mine to you! hahaha

My pets are all well they are having a mad half an hour.


----------



## katie200

Eveng all


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Eveng all


Hi Katie,

Sorry for not being so talkative. Having 1 of those shocking days today! Just learnt I can't even trust my friends anymore :mad2:


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Sorry for not being so talkative. Having 1 of those shocking days today! Just learnt I can't even trust my friends anymore :mad2:


(((((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))) that sucks hun, are you alright ish?

Hows your pets?

I'm having a slow pf evening,everything running slowly.


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> (((((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))) that sucks hun, are you alright ish?
> 
> Hows your pets?
> 
> I'm having a slow pf evening,everything running slowly.


I'm even more annoyed now. Work said my wages would be in my bank today (Monday). I still haven't received them!


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> I'm even more annoyed now. Work said my wages would be in my bank today (Monday). I still haven't received them!


Check at 1 am my bank dont put money in till,1 am now  
That annying youll have to borrow my Mr pan Gemma and go beat the bank. 
Youll feel miles better. :aureola:

((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Jonesey

I've just been catching up. Hope you are all alright and your money's in the bank by now Gemma.

They extubated my Mum today after she was quite lucid this morning. My sister and my Da were there. She was worse in the afternoon when I was in to see her, and the respiration therapists were talking about intubating her again (tracheotomy if they do it again). BUT luckily they tried an anti-anxiety med first and it seemed to work. The nurse thought that like an asthmatic person that the stress and anxiety was causing her upper airways to close because her saturation rates were still good even though she appeared to be really struggling. My sister was going to go in tonight (now 10:35pm here) and will talk to the nurse. I feel really bad because the day nurse, a very excellent nurse today, was hinting around that perhaps my sister is a bit of a control freak - and I agreed with her. Even told her a story. And have been guilt tripping myself ever since even though it's true.  Oh well. My patience is so very thin these days. I have to say though in terms of how my Mum's been doing - today has been the best day yet. And even though my visit wasn't good she certainly knew who I was. 

And I took Biscuit out for a walk a little earlier. Damn me for trying a different route, she saw a kitty in a driveway and it hissed at her. Usually a good thing because Biscuit doesn't go after any animal that doesn't run first - but then it ran. She bolted hard and her leash snapped off at the collar. So we're at the corner of a very busy road and she's chasing a cat. I used my weapon of 'Bye-bye Biscuit!' and went in the opposite direction at which point she came flying around the corner now after a rabbit and chased it into a backyard/garden. Luckily, thank the goddesses, she caught neither the cat or the rabbit or ran into the road and was hit by a car and she came back to me and let me tie her lead back on with big frucking knots. I was shaking the whole way home. All I could think was that I'd go crazy if she'd killed one of them!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I've just been catching up. Hope you are all alright and your money's in the bank by now Gemma.
> 
> They extubated my Mum today after she was quite lucid this morning. My sister and my Da were there. She was worse in the afternoon when I was in to see her, and the respiration therapists were talking about intubating her again (tracheotomy if they do it again). BUT luckily they tried an anti-anxiety med first and it seemed to work. The nurse thought that like an asthmatic person that the stress and anxiety was causing her upper airways to close because she her saturation rates were still good even though she appeared to be really struggling. My sister was going to go in tonight (10:35pm here) and will talk to the nurse. I feel really bad because the day nurse, a very excellent nurse today, was hinting around that perhaps my sister is a bit of a control freak - and I agreed with her. Even told her a story. And have been guilt tripping myself ever since even though it's true.  Oh well. My patience is so very thin these days. I have to say though in terms of how my Mum's been doing - today has been the best day yet. And even though my visit wasn't good she certainly knew who I was.
> 
> And I took Biscuit out for a walk a little earlier. Damn me for trying a different route, she saw a kitty in a driveway and it hissed at her. Usually a good thing because Biscuit doesn't go after any animal that doesn't run first - but then it ran. She bolted hard and her leash snapped off at the collar. So we're at the corner of a very busy road and she's chasing a cat. I used my weapon of 'Bye-bye Biscuit!' and went in the opposite direction at which point she came flying around the corner now after a rabbit and chased it into a backyard/garden. Luckily, thank the goddesses, she caught neither the cat or the rabbit or ran into the road and was hit by a car and she came back to me and let me tie her lead back on with big frucking knots. I was shaking the whole way home. All I could think was that I'd go crazy if she'd killed one of them!


Hi Jonesey.

Wow that was some walk with Biscuit, I'm really glad she didn't get hurt.

It's scary when they do that I'm really glad you got her back.

((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I'm glad your mums getting there slowly Hun, and she saw you ,even if it wasn't the best visit.

I am thinking of you all, keeping my fingers crossed your mums on the mend soon.

Awww don't worry all sister a bossy at some point. You just was agreeing it not like you started saying she was bossy lol.


----------



## Jonesey

I just called the night nurse - I'm not supposed to as my sister is supposed to be our family's spokesperson, but my sister hasn't called me tonight and I thought the hell with it because if I don't I'll never sleep. And she's doing okay, they haven't had to put the breathing tube back in although she said it's still a possibility. I am so HOPING it stays OUT!!! And she gets well again.


----------



## Jonesey

katie200 said:


> Hi Jonesey.
> 
> Wow that was some walk with Biscuit, I'm really glad she didn't get hurt.
> 
> It's scary when they do that I'm really glad you got her back.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> I'm glad your mums getting there slowly Hun, and she saw you ,even if it wasn't the best visit.
> 
> I am thinking of you all, keeping my fingers crossed your mums on the mend soon.
> 
> Awww don't worry all sister a bossy at some point. You just was agreeing it not like you started saying she was bossy lol.


Sorry, just posted before I saw this! And actually I DID say she was bossy. It goes beyond that - my sister always has to prove she is better, more capable, more knowledgeable and can be quite domineering - she is a product of her upbringing I guess. OR upbringing affects different personalities differently as I am certainly not like that. Meh, it's hard to explain. Anyway I'll be seeing my Mum in the morning and will tell the nurse not to judge her on what I said because despite all of that she is a really good person and the closest to my Mum.

I'm just glad Biscuit didn't hurt any animals! We're just off the main road, where I decided to do part of her walk - so I'm glad the cat and rabbit didn't decide to run into the road!!! I'm way too stressed these days - about EVERYTHING.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I just called the night nurse - I'm not supposed to as my sister is supposed to be our family's spokesperson, but my sister hasn't called me tonight and I thought the hell with it because if I don't I'll never sleep. And she's doing okay, they haven't had to put the breathing tube back in although she said it's still a possibility. I am so HOPING it stays OUT!!! And she gets well again.


That's great news Jonesey, I'm really glad she's still holding her own see your mums really strong, like you.

I'll keep you all in my thoughts, and fingers crossed she on the mend and back to herself in no time.

(((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Sorry, just posted before I saw this! And actually I DID say she was bossy. It goes beyond that - my sister always has to prove she is better, more capable, more knowledgeable and can be quite domineering - she is a product of her upbringing I guess. OR upbringing affects different personalities differently as I am certainly not like that. Meh, it's hard to explain. Anyway I'll be seeing my Mum in the morning and will tell the nurse not to judge her on what I said because despite all of that she is a really good person and the closest to my Mum.
> 
> I'm just glad Biscuit didn't hurt any animals! We're just off the main road, where I decided to do part of her walk - so I'm glad the cat and rabbit didn't decide to run into the road!!! I'm way too stressed these days - about EVERYTHING.


Hi Jonesey

Ooh yes! I have sister's a that are know it all and annoying, but love them for their nice sides.

Awww we all say stuff about out sister it's part of the job of being a sister.



Glad you will get to see your mum tomorrow, and she is getting there.

I know its been so stressful for you with your mum being unwell.

But you have been doing really well, and you're amazing person, fingers crossed for your mum.((((((((Hugs))))))))))

I'm glad no animal got hurt including Biscuit, must have been scary.

I know when Jessie jumped her body harness as a pup that was scary as she hadn't learn come back.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

hello everyone  i have been soo naughty and have rescued another cat  His name is jackson although jackie-boy seems to have kinda stuck 

he does not know how to use the litter tray and his nearly two years old so i forsee some fun and game  he is black and white and looks like a bigger jazzy-socks

how is everyone?


----------



## katie200

SnazzyJazzy said:


> hello everyone  i have been soo naughty and have rescued another cat  His name is jackson although jackie-boy seems to have kinda stuck
> 
> he does not know how to use the litter tray and his nearly two years old so i forsee some fun and game  he is black and white and looks like a bigger jazzy-socks
> 
> how is everyone?


Hi Snazzy jazzy

Congrats on the new kitty, lovely name by the way.

How are you all?


----------



## xgemma86x

Hi Katie and everyone else...

Hope you're all ok. I need a wee rant or il go barmy


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Hi Katie and everyone else...
> 
> Hope you're all ok. I need a wee rant or il go barmy


Snap me too. We still haven't got a date for me to have my gallbladder removed. That hospital are too slow.


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> Snap me too. We still haven't got a date for me to have my gallbladder removed. That hospital are too slow.


What the hell are they playing at? You've been waiting ages!!!


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> What the hell are they playing at? You've been waiting ages!!!


There's no time to be waiting in case they haven't noticed, it's getting worse and mum told them that. This gallbladder thing isn't a game.


----------



## xgemma86x

Well it's safe to say I am annoyed at how shallow some people really are. It actually sickens me and tbh i'm pretty upset.

To cut a long story short.....a lad I know from work has been texting me. People kept telling me how he 'seemed a bit slow' and 'not all there'. He told me how he liked me etc (he told my mate this too). We got off to a slightly rocky start (long story) but I doubted him. Was pretty obvious we'd end up together and made things properly official last night/this morning. Naturally I couldnt wait to tell people. Now I have another guy from work saying stuff like "are u sure u can trust him?" and "I mean he aint altogether there. He seems a bit slow". WTF?! Why do people say stuff like that? Really annoys me. We are meant to be grown adults for gods sake!!


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> There's no time to be waiting in case they haven't noticed, it's getting worse and mum told them that. This gallbladder thing isn't a game.


What did they say to your mum?


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> What did they say to your mum?


All they said was right. They say they have sent an email to the surgeon letting her know, they have lied before though, to me.


----------



## Guest

How are we all.


----------



## porps

hey all, long time no see


----------



## Tigerneko

one of those horrible nights when i've had NO sleep at all, and it doesn't look like i'm gonna get any  but I so want to sleep :cryin:


----------



## katie200

Hi All, I haven't posted for a while but I hope you're all well and your pets.
It was Holly's fourth birthday yesterday time flew so fast.









HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

How are you all and your pets?

[youtube_browser]8nAVv1N0cX0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

Hi all how is everyone on this warm night?

My pets are all good, Holly rewatching mrs browns boys with me its so funny.

Hope you're all well.

[youtube_browser]O7PbvBNA70E[/youtube_browser]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## porps

hey hows it goin? i've not been on much either lately but hope everyone is well


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> hey hows it goin? i've not been on much either lately but hope everyone is well


Porps
How are you and the kitties, pup doing?

We are all good.


----------



## porps

Rumble frankie and tango are all doing well but digweed became very ill in the last few weeks and was sadly pts earlier today  Im gutted as you can probably imagine.
Flo (the dog) has settled in great. She's a real quick learner and seems to really enjoy it. Taught her "lie down" in the last few days so now she knows recall, lie down, sit, fetch, paw, stay and "OI! TEETH!!" (when she gets a bit overexcited). I'm hoping to train her a "hold" command, then have her hold the plastic stick bit of rumbles dangler while he plays with the other end... but i guess theres a few more important things to teach before that. 

Are you still writing?


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> Rumble frankie and tango are all doing well but digweed became very ill in the last few weeks and was sadly pts earlier today  Im gutted as you can probably imagine.
> Flo (the dog) has settled in great. She's a real quick learner and seems to really enjoy it. Taught her "lie down" in the last few days so now she knows recall, lie down, sit, fetch, paw, stay and "OI! TEETH!!" (when she gets a bit overexcited). I'm hoping to train her a "hold" command, then have her hold the plastic stick bit of rumbles dangler while he plays with the other end... but i guess theres a few more important things to teach before that.
> 
> Are you still writing?


I'm so sorry. RIP Digweed. I'm not having any luck with my fish. Lost 4 last wek in the tank so got two tank fis left now.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Rumble frankie and tango are all doing well but digweed became very ill in the last few weeks and was sadly pts earlier today  Im gutted as you can probably imagine.
> Flo (the dog) has settled in great. She's a real quick learner and seems to really enjoy it. Taught her "lie down" in the last few days so now she knows recall, lie down, sit, fetch, paw, stay and "OI! TEETH!!" (when she gets a bit overexcited). I'm hoping to train her a "hold" command, then have her hold the plastic stick bit of rumbles dangler while he plays with the other end... but i guess theres a few more important things to teach before that.
> 
> Are you still writing?


Hi Porps

((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))) I am really sorry to hear digweed got ill and put down. 

Awwwww sounds like you have got big puppy training plans for that puppy. I tried to teach Jessie to roll over when she was a puppy she never got it lol.

My writings going great, the course has ended until September and in a few weeks a piece of my writing should be put on their story corner. 
I have really improved since using Ghotit as well with my spellings too. 

Smokey, Holly and Jessie send cuddle to you. Holly turned four last week.


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO, Danielle. 

How are you and your pets?


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOO, Danielle.
> 
> How are you and your pets?


They are fine. Got 2 new fish in the pon called Jip and Pip but had six in the tank and last week 4 died so down to 2 in the tank that's Dylan and Shadow.


----------



## porps

danielled said:


> I'm so sorry. RIP Digweed. I'm not having any luck with my fish. Lost 4 last wek in the tank so got two tank fis left now.


Thanks danielled, i miss him loads already  sorry to hear about your tank fish.. what do you keep? goldfish or tropical or what? Not that i know much about tank fish, i've only ever had pond fish. Goldfish could be tropical for all i know 



katie200 said:


> Hi Porps
> 
> ((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))) I am really sorry to hear digweed got ill and put down.
> 
> Awwwww sounds like you have got big puppy training plans for that puppy. I tried to teach Jessie to roll over when she was a puppy she never got it lol.
> 
> My writings going great, the course has ended until September and in a few weeks a piece of my writing should be put on their story corner.
> I have really improved since using Ghotit as well with my spellings too.
> 
> Smokey, Holly and Jessie send cuddle to you. Holly turned four last week.


Thanks katie, it was the kindest thing to do i think but i still felt guilty putting him in his cat carrier for what i felt sure would be his final journey. He was a brave little sod right till the end. His liver had failed and he couldnt be persuaded to eat for about 11 days but he still somehow managed to find the strength to fight going into the cat carrier and have a little growl at the vet.

I'm really pleased you're keeping up with the writing and that Ghotit is helping  Looking forward to the next masterpiece 

Happy birthday Holly, i hope your slaves got you a nice tuna cake!


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> They are fine. Got 2 new fish in the pon called Jip and Pip but had six in the tank and last week 4 died so down to 2 in the tank that's Dylan and Shadow.


Hi Danielle
A www that great that you got two new fishes, sorry to hear your other fish died. ((((Hugs)))

How is your weather today?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Thanks danielled, i miss him loads already  sorry to hear about your tank fish.. what do you keep? goldfish or tropical or what? Not that i know much about tank fish, i've only ever had pond fish. Goldfish could be tropical for all i know
> 
> Thanks katie, it was the kindest thing to do i think but i still felt guilty putting him in his cat carrier for what i felt sure would be his final journey. He was a brave little sod right till the end. His liver had failed and he couldnt be persuaded to eat for about 11 days but he still somehow managed to find the strength to fight going into the cat carrier and have a little growl at the vet.
> 
> I'm really pleased you're keeping up with the writing and that Ghotit is helping  Looking forward to the next masterpiece
> 
> Happy birthday Holly, i hope your slaves got you a nice tuna cake!


Hi Porps.

((((hugs)))) he sounds like a really brave cat, and It sounds like you made the right choice Hun. You did the best for digweed and I'm sure he knew it. Don't be too hard on yourself, I know it easier said than done.

A www thank you, yeah I'm getting better and better lots of practise.

Hehehehehe Holly got some toys, but Smokey got jealous and ran off with them.


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Hi Porps.
> 
> ((((hugs)))) he sounds like a really brave cat, and It sounds like you made the right choice Hun. You did the best for digweed and I'm sure he knew it. Don't be too hard on yourself, I know it easier said than done.
> 
> A www thank you, yeah I'm getting better and better lots of practise.
> 
> Hehehehehe Holly got some toys, but Smokey got jealous and ran off with them.


Haha smokey sounds like such rascal 

I'm trying not to be hard on myself, my vet helped a lot. I felt more guilty going in than i did coming out, he seemed sure that this was the right thing to do now since he wasnt responding to treatment.


----------



## Guest

porps said:


> Thanks danielled, i miss him loads already  sorry to hear about your tank fish.. what do you keep? goldfish or tropical or what? Not that i know much about tank fish, i've only ever had pond fish. Goldfish could be tropical for all i know
> 
> Thanks katie, it was the kindest thing to do i think but i still felt guilty putting him in his cat carrier for what i felt sure would be his final journey. He was a brave little sod right till the end. His liver had failed and he couldnt be persuaded to eat for about 11 days but he still somehow managed to find the strength to fight going into the cat carrier and have a little growl at the vet.
> 
> I'm really pleased you're keeping up with the writing and that Ghotit is helping  Looking forward to the next masterpiece
> 
> Happy birthday Holly, i hope your slaves got you a nice tuna cake!


I keep cold water fish with 2 exceptions. The danio and the pleco. The danio Shadow is apparrantly semi tropical Dylan the pleco when I got him I said I had a light in the cold water tank the aquarium I got him from said he will do just fine but make sure the water doesn't get too cold. Well that was when Dyl was 2 he is 4 now. If plecos are tropical nobody told Dylan. I think I have what ever went wrong in the tank sorted now.



katie200 said:


> Hi Danielle
> 
> A www that great that you got two new fishes, sorry to hear your other fish died. ((((Hugs)))
> 
> How is your weather today?


The weather is weird.


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> Haha smokey sounds like such rascal
> 
> I'm trying not to be hard on myself, my vet helped a lot. I felt more guilty going in than i did coming out, he seemed sure that this was the right thing to do now since he wasnt responding to treatment.


Smokey, is a little rascal. :scared:

I'm glad your vets helped Hun, I know the guilt feeling as I had to make the same sorta choices with my fluffy. But you know It was for the best and digweed is likely up on rainbow bridge now.

(((((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I keep cold water fish with 2 exceptions. The danio and the pleco. The danio Shadow is apparrantly semi tropical Dylan the pleco when I got him I said I had a light in the cold water tank the aquarium I got him from said he will do just fine but make sure the water doesn't get too cold. Well that was when Dyl was 2 he is 4 now. If plecos are tropical nobody told Dylan. I think I have what ever went wrong in the tank sorted now.
> 
> The weather is weird.


The weather's sunny and warm here.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> The weather's sunny and warm here.


We had a few rumbles of thunder yesterday.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> We had a few rumbles of thunder yesterday.


Wow the weather is weid.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Wow the weather is weid.


Been windy, then raining then sunny it can't decide.


----------



## katie200

Hi all 
How are you and your pets?

I'm good Jessie been followed by my camera today here's some pics of her from today. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Smokey and Holly are as bonkers as normal too.

Hope you are all well.

[youtube_browser]NrxNnE6Fy-0[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]iiiyuoAkP_Q[/youtube_browser]

I can't get these songs out my head lol.:incazzato:


----------



## Guest

I'm good Shadow and Dylan aka Dyl are doing great in the tank after losing the others in the tank. His royal Shadowness just loves popping bubbles he is going mad lol.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm good Shadow and Dylan aka Dyl are doing great in the tank after losing the others in the tank. His royal Shadowness just loves popping bouvier he is going mad lol.


Hahahahaha, awwww bless they sound really cute, glad there all doing great.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Hahahahaha, awwww bless they sound really cute, glad there all doing great.


Need to get a pic of them if Shadow will keep still long enough.


----------



## katie200

Evening all.
How are you and your pets tonight?

I found out my piece of writing is on the course I tooks story corner ya ya.


Smokey, Holly and Jessie are all good little monsters. :wink:

I hope you are all well. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## katie200

Hi all.

How are you and your pets?

[youtube_browser]2DhdnFRV928[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Pets are fine.

Don't you hate a grass. Not the green stuff I mean a grass as in somebody who grasses on somebody you know says they did something they didn't.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Pets are fine.
> 
> Don't you hate a grass. Not the green stuff I mean a grass as in somebody who grasses on somebody you know says they did something they didn't.


Yup it can be annoying when that happens, I always think if someone has a problem with someone else they should talk it over with that person not tell the whole world.

Glad your pets are well, Jessie Smokey and Holly are well too.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Yup it can be annoying when that happens, I always think if someone has a problem with someone else they should talk it over with that person not tell the whole world.
> 
> Glad your pets are well, Jessie Smokey and Holly are well too.


She is nothing but a nasty lying grass just wanting to cause trouble.


----------



## cheekyscrip

hi katie and thank you...
hi DANIELLE...


----------



## katie200

cheekyscrip said:


> hi katie and thank you...
> hi DANIELLE...


Hi CheekyScrip.
Hows your dog to night?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> She is nothing but a nasty lying grass just wanting to cause trouble.


Oh dear you having trouble Danielle?

((((HUGS))))


----------



## cheekyscrip

Scrip is asleep...
Dan..what is wrong?
how are the pets katie?


----------



## katie200

cheekyscrip said:


> Scrip is asleep...
> Dan..what is wrong?
> how are the pets katie?


Awww, bless I bet he looks really cute.

My pets are great Smokey and Holly are chasing each other and Jessie fast asleep.

What have you been up to lately?


----------



## cheekyscrip

as seen in my thread...mostly dealing with various family ups and downs..you ?


----------



## katie200

cheekyscrip said:


> as seen in my thread...mostly dealing with various family ups and downs..you ?


(((Hugs))))

Well, I took a creative writing course and one of my pieces got put on their stories corner site Sunday just gone. :thumbup1:

My little sister won't come home so been trying to keep the communication lines open. Some time I wonder if a cat tracker would work on her at least I be able to find her when she won't answer her phone. :frown2: :


----------



## katie200

Hi All.

How is everyone today ?


:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Hope, your all well. :biggrin:


----------



## HeartofClass

I hate it when I can't sleep and have to get up early. On top of that I _am_ tired, I just can't sleep. Where's the logic behind that  and simply laying in bed forever trying makes me think about stuff I really don't wanna think about.


----------



## Kiwi

HeartofClass said:


> I hate it when I can't sleep and have to get up early. On top of that I _am_ tired, I just can't sleep. Where's the logic behind that  and simply laying in bed forever trying makes me think about stuff I really don't wanna think about.


I know that 'washing machine' feeling - it's awful. It might be better to get up, have a drink, then go to bed afresh & think of being somewhere else for a few holiday hours (like the Maldives or somewhere nice where you slept well) and immerse yourself in the remebered smells and breezes.... x


----------



## skip

Ive had that problem for years could sleep like a log though when the alarm goes off


----------



## xgemma86x

Feels like forever since I was last in here  Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Feels like forever since I was last in here  Hope you're all ok xx


I keep forgetting to post in this thread.


----------



## xgemma86x

danielled said:


> I keep forgetting to post in this thread.


I'm the same


----------



## katie200

Meeeeee misss the night owl where ya all been!!!!!!!!! Kidding how are you all and your pets today?


----------



## xgemma86x

Tbh I feel shocking but that's nowt new  How are you Katie??


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Tbh I feel shocking but that's nowt new  How are you Katie??


Aww, hun (((((((((((Hug)))))))))))))) pm box always open.

How are your pets?

I am okay, pets are good


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> Aww, hun (((((((((((Hug)))))))))))))) pm box always open.
> 
> How are your pets?
> 
> I am okay, pets are good


((((((Hug))))) I may just do that tbh hun. Don't want certain people on here reading my business.

My pets are all good thanks xx


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> ((((((Hug))))) I may just do that tbh hun. Don't want certain people on here reading my business.
> 
> My pets are all good thanks xx


You're always welcome too. (((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))

A good old chat normally helps. 

Glad your pets are well, I just fed all my pets so there happily munching away.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xgemma86x

katie200 said:


> You're always welcome too. (((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))
> 
> A good old chat normally helps.
> 
> Glad your pets are well, I just fed all my pets so there happily munching away.:smilewinkgrin:


Sorry for the ramble hun 

I'm just gonna go check and feed my buns xx


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> I'm the same


That mqkestwo of us. Don't know how I forget with it being a sticky. mind you gallbladder is being a pain of late. Speaking of which eh now don't start that again gallbladder. It's stabbing me again.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Sorry for the ramble hun
> 
> I'm just gonna go check and feed my buns xx


I wrote back, pm me anytime awww bless I bet they will be all exited.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> That mqkestwo of us. Don't know how I forget with it being a sticky. mind you gallbladder is being a pain of late. Speaking of which eh now don't start that again gallbladder. It's stabbing me again.


Awww, hope you feel better hun soon.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Awww, hope you feel better hun soon.


This is a mini gallbladder attack compared to my major gallbladder attacks but still don't feel great.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> This is a mini gallbladder attack compared to my major gallbladder attacks but still don't feel great.


Awww, hun that sucks hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Awww, hun that sucks hope you are on the mend soon.


Thesooner the gallbladder is removed the better.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Thesooner the gallbladder is removed the better.


Yeah, I hope you get it removed soon and feel better.


----------



## xgemma86x

Really hope you manage to get your gallbladder sorted soon Danielle. It's disgusting how long you've had to wait 

Ooooh I think I have an avatar <3


----------



## Guest

xgemma86x said:


> Really hope you manage to get your gallbladder sorted soon Danielle. It's disgusting how long you've had to wait
> 
> Ooooh I think I have an avatar <3


I know it's silly. I'm watching awake.


----------



## katie200

xgemma86x said:


> Really hope you manage to get your gallbladder sorted soon Danielle. It's disgusting how long you've had to wait
> 
> Ooooh I think I have an avatar <3


I think your avatar is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie200

Hello!!!! Nightowls

How are you and your pets?


----------



## Guest

I just feed Dyl went to put the small lid back on in the hole in the big lid ehereth food is put in the tank and dropped the little lid in the tank. The fish were out of the way luckily. I got it out before they did get hurt.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I just feed Dyl went to put the small lid back on in the hole in the big lid ehereth food is put in the tank and dropped the little lid in the tank. The fish were out of the way luckily. I got it out before they did get hurt.


OOp!!! Easly done, glad there all ok!!!


----------



## katie200

Hi all nightowl!!!

I can't sleep and I'm doing me own head in tonight, stuff just spinning around and around. 

Its been such a long week, I can't say how much I hope the next one is better!!!

Even-through the pf writer thread has been great to read.

I hope your all okay and your pets too!!!

My pets are all good racing about like they do. 

:001_smile: :001_smile:


----------



## katie200

Anyone up!!! I can't sleep.



[youtube_browser]UsiCoIZPY3Y[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]fB32AoLjSF0[/youtube_browser]

Have you all had a nice weekend!!!

My pets are well, they love the hot weather.










:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

To Night I feel beyond hyper  I don't know maybe it the weekend vibe  but I feel like I could bliz the house. 

No ones up and a hyper katie alone is just. 

But I just wanna say me think all of you pet fourm's great!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Paddyheth

Hello anyone up?!


----------



## katie200

I am still up how's everyone tonight??


----------



## Staysee

Who is up? I cant sleep cos a fish is dying and i dont wanna go sleep and he dies and is left hanging in the tank, i'd feel awfull!


----------



## katie200

Staysee said:


> Who is up? I cant sleep cos a fish is dying and i dont wanna go sleep and he dies and is left hanging in the tank, i'd feel awfull!


Awww sorry to here your fish is dying Hun. ((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## tashax

Im up, i just had the worst dream ever and now i cant sleep


----------



## Sajjadahmadbwp

wah,amazing


Kittenfostermummy said:


> the cat chat bit hun xxxx awww bless he wanted to know where u might be moving to lol. I was up till just gone 11.30pm last night so i could say hi and night but u were late lol :huh:


----------



## katie200

Any one up!!!!

Blake Shelton - Hillbilly Bone [feat. Trace Adkins] (Official Video) - YouTube

I feel all :yikes: :yikes: to night google crone take for ever to work this site!!!!


----------



## JettJobson

What thread count were the sheets you slept on last night?


----------



## Angie2011

HELLOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Good evening.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> Good evening.


Hi hun how are you? x


----------



## katie200

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! BOTH OF YOUUUU!!!! :smile: :001_smile: :crazy:


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Hi hun how are you? x


'm great had fun with Buddy today.


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! BOTH OF YOUUUU!!!! :smile: :001_smile: :crazy:


           :001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:

How iz ya Miss Katie????????  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> 'm great had fun with Buddy today.


Oohhhh!! i dont think i've seen little Buddy  Aww bless how old is he/she hun? x


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Oohhhh!! i dont think i've seen little Buddy  Aww bless how old is he/she hun? x


There will be pics of Buddy the cheekiest little westie puppy soon. We were told by the breeder he was 10 weeks old but he was born on 2 august so is actually now about 13 weeks old. The pics are on the computer now so will upload them tomorrow or wednseday.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> There will be pics of Buddy the cheekiest little westie puppy soon. We were told by the breeder he was 10 weeks old but he was born on 2 august so is actually now about 13 weeks old. The pics are on the computer now so will upload them tomorrow or wednseday.


Awwwww bless! cant wait to see them  hope you have a LOT of fun with your new baby hun xx


----------



## Guest

Angie2011 said:


> Awwwww bless! cant wait to see them  hope you have a LOT of fun with your new baby hun xx


He's had his first vaccines got his next lot coming up.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. 



Angie2011 said:


> Oohhhh!! i dont think i've seen little Buddy


I have. He's great.


----------



## Angie2011

danielled said:


> He's had his first vaccines got his next lot coming up.


Awww bless him! i bet you love him to bits already  x


----------



## Angie2011

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.
> 
> I have. He's great.


Evening David i'm jealous :cryin: cant Waite to see the little love


----------



## davidc

Angie2011 said:


> Evening David i'm jealous :cryin: cant Waite to see the little love


Evening. Buddy took a liking to my shoe laces at one point. lol
He was good though, well behaved.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> :001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:
> 
> How iz ya Miss Katie????????  xxxxxxxx


Hellooooooo Angieeeeeeeee :001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:I okay hun but mad a smokey for his mouse trick :glare: :glare: 

hows youuuuuu:001_smile:


----------



## Angie2011

davidc said:


> Evening. Buddy took a liking to my shoe laces at one point. lol
> He was good though, well behaved.


Lots of FUN to come them hehe!!


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> Hellooooooo Angieeeeeeeee :001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:I okay hun but mad a smokey for his mouse trick :glare: :glare:
> 
> hows youuuuuu:001_smile:


Oh dear! so i guess he got his own lunch then  xx


----------



## Guest

If he carries on chewing my slippers, socks, dressing gown and pj's I won't have any left lol.


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Oh dear! so i guess he got his own lunch then  xx


Oh angie don't he brought it in my house i screeeeeeeeamed blue murder at him :blink: :glare: :glare:  :crazy:

Do you want a vister for a few weeks, smokey would make a good house guest honest i send him on a one way trip to your:001_smile: :tongue_smilie: :glare:


----------



## Angie2011

katie200 said:


> Oh angie don't he brought it in my house i screeeeeeeeamed blue murder at him :blink: :glare: :glare:  :crazy:
> 
> Do you want a vister for a few weeks, smokey would make a good house guest honest i send him on a one way trip to your:001_smile: :tongue_smilie: :glare:


Oh dear...i can just see you running for the hills hehe! soz hun 

Yep you know you can send >@@< eyes to me!  xxxx


----------



## katie200

Angie2011 said:


> Oh dear...i can just see you running for the hills hehe! soz hun
> 
> Yep you know you can send >@@< eyes to me!  xxxx


Oh yes run run as fast as I can to them hills:crazy:

oh goody smokey can run you about and don't forget he like cuddles at bed time and dreamie all the time  :tongue_smilie: :glare: :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Hmmm...bit early to start the night thread?


----------



## $hAzZa

Nobody?????? *forever alone*


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Nobody?????? *forever alone*


Hellloo hows youand your pets??:w00t:


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Hmmm...bit early to start the night thread?


I like you siggy


----------



## $hAzZa

omg there are signs of life! haha, all the cats are fine and dandy here, what about your pets?

and the one of the grumpy cat? yeah, thought it summed me up pretty well...christmas is nothing but stress!


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> omg there are signs of life! haha, all the cats are fine and dandy here, what about your pets?
> 
> and the one of the grumpy cat? yeah, thought it summed me up pretty well...christmas is nothing but stress!


Ha!!! hellooooo 

Aww glad all pets are well we're alright a Hun smokey and holly are running about the house playing chase :w00t:and jessie in bed

ha!! it can be stressful if ya not organized :001_tongue: I found Xmas a little stressful when it comes to cooking the fire alarm always gosw off :blink:

Are you looking forward to it??


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Ha!!! hellooooo
> 
> Aww glad all pets are well we're alright a Hun smokey and holly are running about the house playing chase :w00t:and jessie in bed
> 
> ha!! it can be stressful if ya not organized :001_tongue: I found Xmas a little stressful when it comes to cooking the fire alarm always gosw off :blink:
> 
> Are you looking forward to it??


D'awwwh! Wish I could sleep just as easy as Jessie!

And I'm pretty poorly organised this year, been busy meeting up with friends and getting hammered rather than getting presents and writing cards lol










LOL 

And kind of am, looking forward to spending it with the boyfriend, hopefully in our new house. Not sure if we will be moving before christmas but we are all hoping to...so we haven't been able to put up any decorations or chirstmas tree  You got all your shopping sorted and decorations up?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> D'awwwh! Wish I could sleep just as easy as Jessie!
> 
> And I'm pretty poorly organised this year, been busy meeting up with friends and getting hammered rather than getting presents and writing cards lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And kind of am, looking forward to spending it with the boyfriend, hopefully in our new house. Not sure if we will be moving before christmas but we are all hoping to...so we haven't been able to put up any decorations or chirstmas tree  You got all your shopping sorted and decorations up?


hahahahaha thats funny. I wish I could sleep at times too.
Awww sounds like you been having fun there's nothing better than spending time with friends and family.

I have got it all sorted now. kinda glad i have as my dads mums really Ill and this might be the last Xmas I see her. 

but I will try and make it as special for them all as I can. OOh hope you get to your new home :w00t: and have a great Christmas.

Hahahahaha yep trees up and every thing cats love it.

What you got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha thats funny. I wish I could sleep at times too.
> Awww sounds like you been having fun there's nothing better than spending time with friends and family.
> 
> I have got it all sorted now. kinda glad i have as my dads mums really Ill and this might be the last Xmas I see her.
> 
> but I will try and make it as special for them all as I can. OOh hope you get to your new home :w00t: and have a great Christmas.
> 
> Hahahahaha yep trees up and every thing cats love it.
> 
> What you got planned for tomorrow?


Why can't we sleep katie? There is something clearly wrong with us  :001_tongue:

Yeah, it's always good to get out with mates once in a while 

And that's sad, sorry to hear that  Do you mind me asking what's wrong with her? My dad's mum celebrated her 92nd birthday two weeks ago...she doesn't seem interested in anything now... just really want's to pass away in her sleep  It's heartbreaking

Me too, although the cats are gonna take a while to settle in the new home...but I'm sure as soon as the tree goes up they'll be back to their normal selves and rip off all the baubles and tinsel :lol:

Aww.....Smokey looks like he's up to no good under the tree....and Jessie is on best behaviour 

Nothing much really, might do a bit of drawing and just chatting on facebook. What about yourself hun?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Why can't we sleep katie? There is something clearly wrong with us  :001_tongue:
> 
> Yeah, it's always good to get out with mates once in a while
> 
> And that's sad, sorry to hear that  Do you mind me asking what's wrong with her? My dad's mum celebrated her 92nd birthday two weeks ago...she doesn't seem interested in anything now... just really want's to pass away in her sleep  It's heartbreaking
> 
> Me too, although the cats are gonna take a while to settle in the new home...but I'm sure as soon as the tree goes up they'll be back to their normal selves and rip off all the baubles and tinsel :lol:
> 
> Aww.....Smokey looks like he's up to no good under the tree....and Jessie is on best behaviour
> 
> Nothing much really, might do a bit of drawing and just chatting on facebook. What about yourself hun?


HA!!! its the night curse of no sleeping hahahaha.

Aww sorry to hear that Hun, Yeah she has cancer.  my dad has taken it badly so I been pulling late night talking to him. And trying to help him come to turns with it a bit.

I just hope this Christmas is nice as it can be. OOh the cats will soon settle in and be playing with that tree. Smokey say he come help them when he finched with his tree.:nonod:

Sound nice drawings great. I am writing a novel. So will be doing some of that tomorrow and tidying up.:w00t:

hahahahaha smokey a monster with the dangle balls on the tree he takes them and hides them behind the tv.. Holly started coping him.:nonod:

Jessie is good girl. she a cutie.

Have you seen any great movies lately? Will you be watching Dr who and the soaps over xmas?:w00t:


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> HA!!! its the night curse of no sleeping hahahaha.
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that Hun, Yeah she has cancer.  my dad has taken it badly so I been pulling late night talking to him. And trying to help him come to turns with it a bit.
> 
> I just hope this Christmas is nice as it can be. OOh the cats will soon settle in and be playing with that tree. Smokey say he come help them when he finched with his tree.:nonod:
> 
> Sound nice drawings great. I am writing a novel. So will be doing some of that tomorrow and tidying up.:w00t:
> 
> hahahahaha smokey a monster with the dangle balls on the tree he takes them and hides them behind the tv.. Holly started coping him.:nonod:
> 
> Jessie is good girl. she a cutie.
> 
> Have you seen any great movies lately? Will you be watching Dr who and the soaps over xmas?:w00t:


Ah but of course! Well this curse had better bugger off soon or I'll turn into a walking corpse!

Damn cancer, makes me angry  Lost an aunt to it so I completely understand what you're all going through **hugs**

Erm, no thanks Smokey...we don't want you destroying our new house straight away :lol:

Interesting, what sort of novel is it? And yeah, housework is always on the agenda for me 

Here's one I drew just now, out of boredom lol









I have just subscribed to lovefilm so been watching some films on there  Really want to go and see The Hobbit though!! And don't really watch soaps, and haven't seen doctor who since david tennant left


----------



## $hAzZa

Time for bed methinks! Night Katie x


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Ah but of course! Well this curse had better bugger off soon or I'll turn into a walking corpse!
> 
> Damn cancer, makes me angry  Lost an aunt to it so I completely understand what you're all going through **hugs**
> 
> Erm, no thanks Smokey...we don't want you destroying our new house straight away :lol:
> 
> Interesting, what sort of novel is it? And yeah, housework is always on the agenda for me
> 
> Here's one I drew just now, out of boredom lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just subscribed to lovefilm so been watching some films on there  Really want to go and see The Hobbit though!! And don't really watch soaps, and haven't seen doctor who since david tennant left


Awww Wow that's a really cool drawing.:w00t:

((((hugs)))) makes me mad too I lost my Auntie, my Nan on my mums side to it and my cat. suck.

HA!! Smokey say oooooh but it sooo much fun!!! Ha I know me too I always find it hard to sleep at night.

My novels about a guy that get transported in to a typer future where he has a wife he don't really know and a daughter. It has some good twists in it so far. I think. :blink: I als wrote a few short stories.

Oh whats love film like?? I wanna see the hobbit too. It looks really good. I think David tennet was the best Dr who. Even though I walming to the new one a little. :blush:

Do you like to read???


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Time for bed methinks! Night Katie x


Night Night $hazza have a great tomorrow and a nice Christmas ((hug))


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Awww Wow that's a really cool drawing.:w00t:
> 
> ((((hugs)))) makes me mad too I lost my Auntie, my Nan on my mums side to it and my cat. suck.
> 
> HA!! Smokey say oooooh but it sooo much fun!!! Ha I know me too I always find it hard to sleep at night.
> 
> My novels about a guy that get transported in to a typer future where he has a wife he don't really know and a daughter. It has some good twists in it so far. I think. :blink: I als wrote a few short stories.
> 
> Oh whats love film like?? I wanna see the hobbit too. It looks really good. I think David tennet was the best Dr who. Even though I walming to the new one a little. :blush:
> 
> Do you like to read???


Thanks, only took about 10 mins, pretty chuffed with it haha

The sooner they find a cure, the better 

Fun for you Smokey, but I'd end up cleaning the mess you leave behind! :lol:

Sounds interesting! You close to finishing it? And are the short stories sort of the same theme?

Lovefilm is brilliant! On a 1 month free trial....they have lots of good films on there, so been snuggling up with the bf every weekend watching horror films  :001_tongue: Yeah I thought he was, don't really like matt smith or that stupid ginger woman....that's what killed it for me lol

I like to read, but I don't read very much....I'm into manga/anime 

Thought I'd reply now just incase I wasn't on tonight


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Thanks, only took about 10 mins, pretty chuffed with it haha
> 
> The sooner they find a cure, the better
> 
> Fun for you Smokey, but I'd end up cleaning the mess you leave behind! :lol:
> 
> Sounds interesting! You close to finishing it? And are the short stories sort of the same theme?
> 
> Lovefilm is brilliant! On a 1 month free trial....they have lots of good films on there, so been snuggling up with the bf every weekend watching horror films  :001_tongue: Yeah I thought he was, don't really like matt smith or that stupid ginger woman....that's what killed it for me lol
> 
> I like to read, but I don't read very much....I'm into manga/anime
> 
> Thought I'd reply now just incase I wasn't on tonight


Hi

Wow only 10 mins that's great. Nope not even half way through it yet only written 27,400 odd words so far. :w00t: A piece of my writing went up on the course I took story corner today. Its a few pages of one of my short stories. 

Ha!!! Smokey been a little bugger today day. I put a broken toy of his in the bin bag to go in the bin he jumped at it. pulled it out then hissed at me :blink:

Aw that sounds nice sound like love films.com is a great site.

How are you and your pets today?

I agree they should find a cure .


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Hi
> 
> Wow only 10 mins that's great. Nope not even half way through it yet only written 27,400 odd words so far. :w00t: A piece of my writing went up on the course I took story corner today. Its a few pages of one of my short stories.
> 
> Ha!!! Smokey been a little bugger today day. I put a broken toy of his in the bin bag to go in the bin he jumped at it. pulled it out then hissed at me :blink:
> 
> Aw that sounds nice sound like love films.com is a great site.
> 
> How are you and your pets today?
> 
> I agree they should find a cure .


Here's another I drew today and thought I'd share;









Are you much of a fan of pokemon? 

And holy f***balls! 27,000 odd words! Damn, not suffering from writers block or anything?? lol

LOL! Think Smokey is trying to tell you something there 'Paws off my stuff!'

And pets are fine, although Ivy came to visit me a few times while I was on the toilet today...lovely :lol:


----------



## katie200

Ha!! I know is a good few words it needs a lot more through!!! Aww your Pokemon pic is well cool I love Pokemon there so cute. And pickaha coo my fave  thanks for sharing.

Aww yes smokey was like nope not going in the bin lol

Glad there all alright...

My lot are alright there as insane as they always are :lol:



$hAzZa said:


> Here's another I drew today and thought I'd share;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you much of a fan of pokemon?
> 
> And holy f***balls! 27,000 odd words! Damn, not suffering from writers block or anything?? lol
> 
> LOL! Think Smokey is trying to tell you something there 'Paws off my stuff!'
> 
> And pets are fine, although Ivy came to visit me a few times while I was on the toilet today...lovely :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Ha!! I know is a good few words it needs a lot more through!!! Aww your Pokemon pic is well cool I love Pokemon there so cute. And pickaha coo my fave  thanks for sharing.
> 
> Aww yes smokey was like nope not going in the bin lol
> 
> Glad there all alright...
> 
> My lot are alright there as insane as they always are :lol:


Thankies  I'll draw a Pikachu tomorrow for ya 

Haha, bet he's not too pleased with you atm, giving you the evils haha

Oh yes, but you wouldn't have them any other way, would ya? :lol:


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Thankies  I'll draw a Pikachu tomorrow for ya
> 
> Haha, bet he's not too pleased with you atm, giving you the evils haha
> 
> Oh yes, but you wouldn't have them any other way, would ya? :lol:


Awww I really like that  and nope wouldn't have my little monsters any other way 

Oh yes smokey has the best evil stare when he's non too pleased :lol:

Smokey is really naughty he jumps out at you and he think he should be cought at all time like a few years ago. He jump at my sister on the stairs and knocked her down them she broke her foot. She wasn't best pleased with him Hahahaha :lol: what you been upto today?


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Awww I really like that  and nope wouldn't have my little monsters any other way
> 
> Oh yes smokey has the best evil stare when he's non too pleased :lol:
> 
> Smokey is really naughty he jumps out at you and he think he should be cought at all time like a few years ago. He jump at my sister on the stairs and knocked her down them she broke her foot. She wasn't best pleased with him Hahahaha :lol: what you been upto today?


Pika Pika!









I was gonna go over the pencil lines with felt-tip but didn't want to risk the chance of ruining it 
LOL! Now I definitely don't want to meet Smokey  :lol:

How are you today?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Pika Pika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna go over the pencil lines with felt-tip but didn't want to risk the chance of ruining it
> LOL! Now I definitely don't want to meet Smokey  :lol:
> 
> How are you today?


Awww that's great Hun. Made me smile tonight. I'm not too well got horrible cheast pains. 
But I love your pika pika soo cutie.

Ha!!! Smokey is one of them cats that have a naughty side. 
How ate you and your pets?? Mine are climbing the Walls and knocking stuff over cats gotta love them.

This is the piece of my writing on story corner thought I share.
Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk
What you been upto today??


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Awww that's great Hun. Made me smile tonight. I'm not too well got horrible cheast pains.
> But I love your pika pika soo cutie.
> 
> Ha!!! Smokey is one of them cats that have a naughty side.
> How ate you and your pets?? Mine are climbing the Walls and knocking stuff over cats gotta love them.
> 
> This is the piece of my writing on story corner thought I share.
> Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk
> What you been upto today??


Glad you likes it!  And oh noes! What's brought that on?

And pets and me are fine. Right now they have all settled on my dads bed and are blissfully sleeping! 

I've bookmarked it and I'll read it tomorrow  ....my eyes usually get quite fuzzy at this time of night :lol:

Not done much really, did go out to town for a few hours, going in again tomorrow night for a bit of late night shopping  What about you hun?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Glad you likes it!  And oh noes! What's brought that on?
> 
> And pets and me are fine. Right now they have all settled on my dads bed and are blissfully sleeping!
> 
> I've bookmarked it and I'll read it tomorrow  ....my eyes usually get quite fuzzy at this time of night :lol:
> 
> Not done much really, did go out to town for a few hours, going in again tomorrow night for a bit of late night shopping  What about you hun?


Awww it great. Glad your pets are all well and sounds happy. Cool yeah I know what you mean. Silly fast heart beat it just goes like it sometime not fun it makes me get all anxous. Silly I know.

Oh was it all CHRISTMASY in town? Late night shopping have fun. sound nice. I been in pain all day so not much really just helped mum and did a bit of sorting.

What the next Pokemon you gonna draw have you drawer the egg one that one just cute too?

Tomorrow I must get back to writing and I also see my dad as he's popping over.


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Awww it great. Glad your pets are all well and sounds happy. Cool yeah I know what you mean. Silly fast heart beat it just goes like it sometime not fun it makes me get all anxous. Silly I know.
> 
> Oh was it all CHRISTMASY in town? Late night shopping have fun. sound nice. I been in pain all day so not much really just helped mum and did a bit of sorting.
> 
> What the next Pokemon you gonna draw have you drawer the egg one that one just cute too?
> 
> Tomorrow I must get back to writing and I also see my dad as he's popping over.


I've had fast heartbeat and palpitations before....not pleasant is it  I have generalized anxiety so I get it often

And it was, all the lights are up and there is a lovely huge tree  The german market is also there, selling wood craftings and all sorts of food and drink (crepes, cheese, ostrich burgers, beer, bread) I had tasty baileys caramel hot chocolate 

Oh, you mean Togepi? 









haven't drawn one yet. Might do tomorrow, along with Togetic 









What sorta things are you gonna do with ya dad?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> I've had fast heartbeat and palpitations before....not pleasant is it  I have generalized anxiety so I get it often
> 
> And it was, all the lights are up and there is a lovely huge tree  The german market is also there, selling wood craftings and all sorts of food and drink (crepes, cheese, ostrich burgers, beer, bread) I had tasty baileys caramel hot chocolate
> 
> Oh, you mean Togepi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't drawn one yet. Might do tomorrow, along with Togetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sorta things are you gonna do with ya dad?


YEP I meant Togepi so cute. If you draw them let me see. :w00t:

I know how you feel (((hugs)) so not nice.
I have agoraphobia and anxiety and irrigal heart beat. I faint too. Not as often now as I did when I was a kid through. it sucks hey.

Aww that sounds well nice and hot chocolate is always nice I put brandy in mine when the weather get really cold so warms ya up. :blush:

My dads just coming to talk about boxing day make sure it all arranged for his mum and him to come and he likes to visit Jessie and have a play around. Also he needs some one to talk to and I a good listener. :blink: (so every one say)

Have you seen any Xmas movies I was watching a boyfriend for Christmas the other day love that movie. :blush:


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there night thread people, how are you all? 

How are you Katie, you sneaky girl.


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> YEP I meant Togepi so cute. If you draw them let me see. :w00t:
> 
> I know how you feel (((hugs)) so not nice.
> I have agoraphobia and anxiety and irrigal heart beat. I faint too. Not as often now as I did when I was a kid through. it sucks hey.
> 
> Aww that sounds well nice and hot chocolate is always nice I put brandy in mine when the weather get really cold so warms ya up. :blush:
> 
> My dads just coming to talk about boxing day make sure it all arranged for his mum and him to come and he likes to visit Jessie and have a play around. Also he needs some one to talk to and I a good listener. :blink: (so every one say)
> 
> Have you seen any Xmas movies I was watching a boyfriend for Christmas the other day love that movie. :blush:


Will do! 

And damn that's tough  When was the last time you left the house? I have a friend who's mum is agoraphobic, she hasn't left her bedroom for 7 years! 

Oh yes! Or some whiskey  And awww, as long as Jessie ain't too rough with his mum! Y'know how boisterous labs can be :001_tongue:

Sounds like a bit of a smoochy, lovey dovey film :lol:

I might go in a few mins so I'll say goodnight now and have a fab day tomorra  x


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hi there night thread people, how are you all?
> 
> How are you Katie, you sneaky girl.


Hello Jonesey.

Me sneaky :001_tongue: :001_tongue: How are you?


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Will do!
> 
> And damn that's tough  When was the last time you left the house? I have a friend who's mum is agoraphobic, she hasn't left her bedroom for 7 years!
> 
> Oh yes! Or some whiskey  And awww, as long as Jessie ain't too rough with his mum! Y'know how boisterous labs can be :001_tongue:
> 
> Sounds like a bit of a smoochy, lovey dovey film :lol:
> 
> I might go in a few mins so I'll say goodnight now and have a fab day tomorra  x


Good Good!!! I look forwards to it.

Yep it horrible I think on and off 4 years but I taking little steps to try and go out. Its just hard at times.

Yep Jessie will follow me if I tell her too. She Quite good like that.

Ha!! its quite good and a little lovey dovey :nonod:

Night night Hun you take care and have a great tomorrow. :w00t:


----------



## Jonesey

Aw Katie you've come so far this year, and look at you with all the stories you're writing! Did I hear you say you're working on a book too? I'm in awe of you.

My biggest accomplishment this year would have been getting my black belt (and it is *pretty cool,* especially after we'd we'd been through). But it isn't because I've also quit smoking! What use is a black belt to you if you can't breathe and/or are dying of lung cancer? I quit using the electronic cigarette which I first heard about on these very boards so am so grateful to the members here on PetForums - it is a bloody rigamarole getting the e-juice with nicotine here, but I've managed to and have absolutely zero desire to go back to smoking!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Aw Katie you've come so far this year, and look at you with all the stories you're writing! Did I hear you say you're working on a book too? I'm in awe of you.
> 
> My biggest accomplishment this year would have been getting my black belt (and it is *pretty cool,* especially after we'd we'd been through). But it isn't because I've also quit smoking! What use is a black belt to you if you can't breathe and/or are dying of lung cancer? I quit using the electronic cigarette which I first heard about on these very boards so am so grateful to the members here on PetForums - it is a bloody rigamarole getting the e-juice with nicotine here, but I've managed to and have absolutely zero desire to go back to smoking!


Hi Jonesey

Congrats on the black belt and the quitting of smoking that amazing and you are so right they go hand in hand. :w00t: so Proud of you Hun. 

AW THANK-YOU Jonesey I am working on a book got loads to write :w00t: but have been doing it bit by bit. 27, odd words so far isn't too bad. :blush:

Hows Biscuit??

Smokey and Jessie and Holly say Hi to her. :w00t:

Have you had any snow we got some last week!!!


----------



## Charleigh

Hello  
How are you?


----------



## Jonesey

My daughter had Biscuit out yesterday and a cat was following them that wanted to play with her! Usually Biscuit doesn't know what to do about cats, she growls and snarls and when they don't run, but turn and growl/snarl themselves she gets all confused and whingey. But Bobbi said this one was making playful moves and so Biscuit was torn on what to do - had her tail wagging and prancing about - but wouldn't get too close. She caught a little video with her phone, but the picture jumps about so much as she was holding the lead. She told me all of this of course in her bid to get another cat. However since we lost our Meow-Meow my son's developed a huge allergy to them so it's really out of the question.


----------



## Jonesey

And a bit HELLO to Holly, Smokey and especially Jessie from Biscuit!! Her far away friends.


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Hello
> How are you?


Hello you I okay ish pets are all great!! how are you and your pets? 
What you been upto?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> My daughter had Biscuit out yesterday and a cat was following them that wanted to play with her! Usually Biscuit doesn't know what to do about cats, she growls and snarls and when they don't run, but turn and growl/snarl themselves she gets all confused and whingey. But Bobbi said this one was making playful moves and so Biscuit was torn on what to do - had her tail wagging and prancing about - but wouldn't get too close. She caught a little video with her phone, but the picture jumps about so much as she was holding the lead. She told me all of this of course in her bid to get another cat. However since we lost our Meow-Meow my son's developed a huge allergy to them so it's really out of the question.


Aww sorry your sons allergic to cats. My little sister can't have them on her bed when she lived with us because they made her cough.
Awww bless biscuit I bet it confused her a bit. Jessie barks at the neighbors cat. If it comes in the garden.

Did I tell you the have chickens next door now Smokey don't know what to make of them.  I was worried he go after them tbh.

Jessie has a habit of hitting the TV with her toys she looks so funny.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hello you I okay ish pets are all great!! how are you and your pets?
> What you been upto?


I'm not too bad had good intentions for the day but spent most of it in bed! An then fell asleep on the sofa! I feel exhausted and I haven't done anything :O 
I did do some online shopping an sent a few emails so not a complete waste :/

Teddy is okay she keeps eating her poo  can't wait till Friday when she can walk outside 

Okayish? How're your pets? How's your book?


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> And a bit HELLO to Holly, Smokey and especially Jessie from Biscuit!! Her far away friends.


Smokey and Holly say meow meow and Jessie is making say woof biscuit buddy HEllo, :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I'm not too bad had good intentions for the day but spent most of it in bed! An then fell asleep on the sofa! I feel exhausted and I haven't done anything :O
> I did do some online shopping an sent a few emails so not a complete waste :/
> 
> Teddy is okay she keeps eating her poo  can't wait till Friday when she can walk outside
> 
> Okayish? How're your pets? How's your book?


Aw Jessie used to do that not fun. :lol: Bless teddy. Aw sound like you had a nice day and online shopping and email sending fun. :w00t:

Pets are great smokey Holly and Jessie have been there monster self completely loopy as always. :w00t:

Books getting there thanks, Haven't been too well to day so didn't get much of it done but back to it tomorrow. And a piece of my writing on story corner. A course I took in the year. 

Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk

Have you got all your Xmas sorted yet?


----------



## Jonesey

Whoops on the poo eating - is she a little one? My Biscuit still likes eating rabbit poos, but they are a delicacy I hear. 

Thank you on the hellos Katie! Biscuit is sitting at my feet and giving me the 'are we going to go out soon because I really have to pee' eye. We can't let her into the garden/backyard at night as there is too much wildlife round here and she will hunt anything that runs away from her. Including skunks. She went after one a couple of weeks ago when I let her out in the morning before it was completely light out and I have no idea why she wasn't sprayed. We were all screaming and the skunk wasn't running - I don't really know what happened as I couldn't see clearly. But was glad when she came back not reeking!

I'm off to take her out and hope you all get some sleep! G'night.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Whoops on the poo eating - is she a little one? My Biscuit still likes eating rabbit poos, but they are a delicacy I hear.
> 
> Thank you on the hellos Katie! Biscuit is sitting at my feet and giving me the 'are we going to go out soon because I really have to pee' eye. We can't let her into the garden/backyard at night as there is too much wildlife round here and she will hunt anything that runs away from her. Including skunks. She went after one a couple of weeks ago when I let her out in the morning before it was completely light out and I have no idea why she wasn't sprayed. We were all screaming and the skunk wasn't running - I don't really know what happened as I couldn't see clearly. But was glad when she came back not reeking!
> 
> I'm off to take her out and hope you all get some sleep! G'night.


Night night Jonesey.

Ha!! Now that was lucky the skunk didn't get her. I would be screaming too.
I hope you have a great tomorrow. Take care and Biscuit too.

Have a nice walk.


----------



## Charleigh

Jonesey said:


> Whoops on the poo eating - is she a little one? My Biscuit still likes eating rabbit poos, but they are a delicacy I hear.
> 
> I'm off to take her out and hope you all get some sleep! G'night.


Yeah she's only 3 months  bless the little smelly baby  
Good night


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aw Jessie used to do that not fun. :lol: Bless teddy. Aw sound like you had a nice day and online shopping and email sending fun. :w00t:
> 
> Pets are great smokey Holly and Jessie have been there monster self completely loopy as always. :w00t:
> 
> Books getting there thanks, Haven't been too well to day so didn't get much of it done but back to it tomorrow. And a piece of my writing on story corner. A course I took in the year.
> 
> Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk
> 
> Have you got all your Xmas sorted yet?


Thats's really good, is it part of your book or seperate?

Get well soon 

Ha it wasn't a bad day and the shopping was pet food, but I'd planned to do so much more so I was a little annoyed oh well always tomorrow 

I haven't done hardly anything for Christmas yet all my mums and Teddy's and the cats presents are bought. That's it. I still need to buy food. Bake for the animals prepare Christmas dinner to cook on the day. I need to wrap everything and buy my grandparents their presents. I also need to write my vets a card and get a few chocys or something they've been so good to us this year. I also need to help tidy the house. My mums a bit of a hoarder not really bad but it's messy and I have to help before my grandparents come over. And until it's tidy no decs up  tmi but loads to do 

Are you all ready?


----------



## katie200

Hi
Aww thank-you no that a few pages of a short story I wrote

Thanks hun.

Oh my you have loads to do. Good luck with it. I have still gotta cook on Sunday. And hoover through as I been tidying all week. And that's about it as I wrapped everything now. Oh and post the neighbours cards

You'll get there hun put the Christmas music on loud and fly round the house.  that's what I do at times. Untill Jessie learns how to Hoover Hahahaha

What you upto now?? 


Charleigh said:


> Thats's really good, is it part of your book or seperate?
> 
> Get well soon
> 
> Ha it wasn't a bad day and the shopping was pet food, but I'd planned to do so much more so I was a little annoyed oh well always tomorrow
> 
> I haven't done hardly anything for Christmas yet all my mums and Teddy's and the cats presents are bought. That's it. I still need to buy food. Bake for the animals prepare Christmas dinner to cook on the day. I need to wrap everything and buy my grandparents their presents. I also need to write my vets a card and get a few chocys or something they've been so good to us this year. I also need to help tidy the house. My mums a bit of a hoarder not really bad but it's messy and I have to help before my grandparents come over. And until it's tidy no decs up  tmi but loads to do
> 
> Are you all ready?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> Aww thank-you no that a few pages of a short story I wrote
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> Oh my you have loads to do. Good luck with it. I have still gotta cook on Sunday. And hoover through as I been tidying all week. And that's about it as I wrapped everything now. Oh and post the neighbours cards
> 
> You'll get there hun put the Christmas music on loud and fly round the house.  that's what I do at times. Untill Jessie learns how to Hoover Hahahaha
> 
> What you upto now??


Once I get into it it will be okay. I will enjoy the baking and wrapping but that's the last thing to do haha.

I liked your story I used to try to write but whenever I read it back it just sounded sappy or silly so I stopped trying 

What's the difference between a novel and a book? I wasn't sure what to call your writing and I thought you might know the answer 

I just put a Santa toilet seat cover on the toilet haha. Then found both my cats and kidnapped them and put them up my top. (don't laugh they love playing this) and walked around with my 'twins' their little heads poking out.  when they're tired they like me babying them sometimes I get Mosi and lay him on his back in my arms and tickle his belly till he falls asleep  Nówë only let's me do this if he's really tired then he gets all clingy and tries to suffocate me 

I'm now in my bedroom watching spongebob as nothing is on and I don't like sitting with no noise.

What you up to?


----------



## katie200

Awww that's so cute bless I bet he loves that. Holly love her tummy tickled when she tied. Smokey on the other had your lucky if you get purred at. :lol:

A novel is a chapter book. It longer than 10,00 words. Aww you should keep writing hun. I bet your stories wasn't as bad as you thought. You should have read my first attempt it had error ad I'm dislexic and sounded naff. 
But I think I getting there. If you ever write something and want me to read it and give you a few pointer I will. Sometimes it helps for other to read it. I have a friend read mine. The first short story I did I start with the line 
I Met him on the stairs... And take it from there.

Ooh sponge bobs funny. I have the boring news on can't sit in a quiet room. It would do me head in and I hear all the noise and be like what was that!! :blush:

Holly sitting with me she likes looking at the tv. 
What you upto tomorrow? 
I written a few short story's and now on to the novel. 


Charleigh said:


> Once I get into it it will be okay. I will enjoy the baking and wrapping but that's the last thing to do haha.
> 
> I liked your story I used to try to write but whenever I read it back it just sounded sappy or silly so I stopped trying
> 
> What's the difference between a novel and a book? I wasn't sure what to call your writing and I thought you might know the answer
> 
> I just put a Santa toilet seat cover on the toilet haha. Then found both my cats and kidnapped them and put them up my top. (don't laugh they love playing this) and walked around with my 'twins' their little heads poking out.  when they're tired they like me babying them sometimes I get Mosi and lay him on his back in my arms and tickle his belly till he falls asleep  Nówë only let's me do this if he's really tired then he gets all clingy and tries to suffocate me
> 
> I'm now in my bedroom watching spongebob as nothing is on and I don't like sitting with no noise.
> 
> What you up to?


----------



## katie200

How olds you cats??


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awww that's so cute bless I bet he loves that. Holly love her tummy tickled when she tied. Smokey on the other had your lucky if you get purred at. :lol:
> 
> A novel is a chapter book. It longer than 10,00 words. Aww you should keep writing hun. I bet your stories wasn't as bad as you thought. You should have read my first attempt it had error ad I'm dislexic and sounded naff.
> But I think I getting there. If you ever write something and want me to read it and give you a few pointer I will. Sometimes it helps for other to read it. I have a friend read mine. The first short story I did I start with the line
> I Met him on the stairs... And take it from there.
> 
> Ooh sponge bobs funny. I have the boring news on can't sit in a quiet room. It would do me head in and I hear all the noise and be like what was that!! :blush:
> 
> Holly sitting with me she likes looking at the tv.
> What you upto tomorrow?
> I written a few short story's and now on to the novel.


Aww that makes sense. I always wondered the difference. That's really good are you going to get it published? Or will it be private?

I am exactly the same!! I hate a silent room.

Everyone is asleep in my house  traitor teddy is in her crate. She's not allowed on the bed at night but it would be nice if she tried to insist haha.

Tomorrow I am taking the cats to the vets. And trying to do the Christmas shopping I not sure if I should try and take teddy with me or not. I haven't left her alone for longer than 10-15 mins and tomorrow will be a fair while probably a few hours :/ but then I've got to try and smuggle her into asda and face the problems if I'm told to leave. I am goin with my mum though. I don't really know what to do yet :/

Spongebob is funny if you havent watched every episode  I don't really like the news it's sad :/ and tedious they repeat the same thing! I used to like those little news in 60 type things where you would get a quick snap shot. I read it online but I don't often watch it.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

I hope to get it published one day. But there a long way to go before I can even think of trying that. Yeah I only know because on the course I did they told us. Ha!! 
Same here everyone asleep.Nights are so long sometimes I can never sleep :lol: I hate the news it gets me worrying about everything. But smokey got the remote and he in a I will bite if you touch it mood. :lol:

Awww good luck at the vets hope it all goes well. Awww bless teddy you won't get him in asda they see him.  aww it's so hard leaving them. He sounds really cutie through.

Tomorrow writing and my dads coming over for a chat and to see every thing for boxing days sorted. Also gotta Hoover too. I hope my uncle don't pop in tomorrow he does me head in at times. :lol:



Charleigh said:


> Aww that makes sense. I always wondered the difference. That's really good are you going to get it published? Or will it be private?
> 
> I am exactly the same!! I hate a silent room.
> 
> Everyone is asleep in my house  traitor teddy is in her crate. She's not allowed on the bed at night but it would be nice if she tried to insist haha.
> 
> Tomorrow I am taking the cats to the vets. And trying to do the Christmas shopping I not sure if I should try and take teddy with me or not. I haven't left her alone for longer than 10-15 mins and tomorrow will be a fair while probably a few hours :/ but then I've got to try and smuggle her into asda and face the problems if I'm told to leave. I am goin with my mum though. I don't really know what to do yet :/
> 
> Spongebob is funny if you havent watched every episode  I don't really like the news it's sad :/ and tedious they repeat the same thing! I used to like those little news in 60 type things where you would get a quick snap shot. I read it online but I don't often watch it.
> 
> What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> I hope to get it published one day. But there a long way to go before I can even think of trying that. Yeah I only know because on the course I did they told us. Ha!!
> Same here everyone asleep.Nights are so long sometimes I can never sleep :lol: I hate the news it gets me worrying about everything. But smokey got the remote and he in a I will bite if you touch it mood. :lol:
> 
> Awww good luck at the vets hope it all goes well. Awww bless teddy you won't get him in asda they see him.  aww it's so hard leaving them. He sounds really cutie through.
> 
> Tomorrow writing and my dads coming over for a chat and to see every thing for boxing days sorted. Also gotta Hoover too. I hope my uncle don't pop in tomorrow he does me head in at times. :lol:


Thank you  its just to get their monthly check up and worming and fleaing stuff and to probably talk about neutering.

I'm thinking of leaving her but my mum was also a bit liked oh I'm not comfortable with that.. So I'm not sure now. I want to get out if the habit of having her glued to me or when I eventually go back to college she won't cope too well :/

She's adorable. Trouble with a capital T!

Bless smokey sounds so cute. He obviously likes what's on  
Hope you get it published too 

I know what to mean with nights, then it just seems to be a vicious circle as I'll sleep late then go to bed late. One day in the next few weeks I'll get to the point where I will start goin to sleep about 7-8am then about 9 then I'll just stay up and try to get an early night and that usually sorts it out. But I'll have a bad night and mess it up again 

I'm going to try and catch a few hours as I actually feel tired now. So have a good day tomorrow and have fun with your dad hopefully your uncle won't come 

Good night  x


----------



## katie200

Night night him take care and have a great tomorrow!!

Aww bless yeah that's true if you don't leave him a bit he will miss ya to much. Good luck with there vet checks and all. 
Thanks me to.

I know what you mean I never seem to get sleeping right :lol:
Have a great day talk to you soon..



Charleigh said:


> Thank you  its just to get their monthly check up and worming and fleaing stuff and to probably talk about neutering.
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving her but my mum was also a bit liked oh I'm not comfortable with that.. So I'm not sure now. I want to get out if the habit of having her glued to me or when I eventually go back to college she won't cope too well :/
> 
> She's adorable. Trouble with a capital T!
> 
> Bless smokey sounds so cute. He obviously likes what's on
> Hope you get it published too
> 
> I know what to mean with nights, then it just seems to be a vicious circle as I'll sleep late then go to bed late. One day in the next few weeks I'll get to the point where I will start goin to sleep about 7-8am then about 9 then I'll just stay up and try to get an early night and that usually sorts it out. But I'll have a bad night and mess it up again
> 
> I'm going to try and catch a few hours as I actually feel tired now. So have a good day tomorrow and have fun with your dad hopefully your uncle won't come
> 
> Good night  x


----------



## katie200

Evening all. Hows are you all tonight...


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers. Not long till Christmas now.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers. Not long till Christmas now.


Evening David-c are you looking forwards to Xmas.  How are you and your pets?


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> Evening David-c are you looking forwards to Xmas.  How are you and your pets?


Yep looking forward to Christmas.  We're fine. How are you?


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Yep looking forward to Christmas.  We're fine. How are you?


Aww glad you're looking forwards to it. Me too what you been up-to?


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> Aww glad you're looking forwards to it. Me too what you been up-to?


Today? Meeting Danielle at Ordsall Hall.  Or rather yesterday now seeing as it's early morning. lol


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Today? Meeting Danielle at Ordsall Hall.  Or rather yesterday now seeing as it's early morning. lol


Ha!! cool did you have a nice time???


----------



## Nicky10

Evening everyone just finishing wrapping presents with Buster's "help"


----------



## Charleigh

Hello everyone


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> Ha!! cool did you have a nice time???


Yeah, always do.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Evening everyone just finishing wrapping presents with Buster's "help"


Awww I bet Buster will love what you got him. Jessie can wait. How are you and all?



Charleigh said:


> Hello everyone


Hello Charleigh how are you and your pets this evening?



davidc said:


> Yeah, always do.


Good good.


----------



## Nicky10

He's so excited sticking his nose into everything :lol:. Especially treats for him. We're good how are you and Jesse?


----------



## Charleigh

Katie200
I'm good the pets are good. Teddy was being a menice this evening she's now asleep hiccuping haha bless. 

The cats went to the vets all is good with them  

How're you and your pets? And your novel?  

Nicky10 
That's so cute! Teddy would eat all the paper and her treats :O


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> He's so excited sticking his nose into everything :lol:. Especially treats for him. We're good how are you and Jesse?


Ha awww bless him. I'm Alright, Jessie Wrapping paper mad and Smokey and Jessie are just little monsters. :lol:

What you been up to? Hows Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

katie200 said:


> Ha awww bless him. I'm Alright, Jessie Wrapping paper mad and Smokey and Jessie are just little monsters. :lol:
> 
> What you been up to? Hows Buster?


Not much really, getting ready for Christmas and getting everything sorted for the next few modules for uni. Cats must be hard around Christmas you can't exactly teach them leave it :lol:. Buster's crashed out on the sofa all that supervising and getting in the way really takes it out of a dog apparently.


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Katie200
> I'm good the pets are good. Teddy was being a menice this evening she's now asleep hiccuping haha bless.
> 
> The cats went to the vets all is good with them
> 
> How're you and your pets? And your novel?
> 
> Nicky10
> That's so cute! Teddy would eat all the paper and her treats :O


Aww glad the vets went well. Aw teddy sound so cutie. I love it when Jessie makes bubble dream noises. :blush: I wrote more of the novel today. Got to edit it tomorrow then more writing. Pets are all little monster as always. :lol: Holly bite Smokey ear today because he found her fave red mouse and took it.:lol:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Not much really, getting ready for Christmas and getting everything sorted for the next few modules for uni. Cats must be hard around Christmas you can't exactly teach them leave it :lol:. Buster's crashed out on the sofa all that supervising and getting in the way really takes it out of a dog apparently.


Ha aw bless him. He sounds like he has had a fab day. Ha Smokey is very much Christmas tree must climb. :nonod:
Hows uni going. Are you looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Nicky10

katie200 said:


> Aww glad the vets went well. Aw teddy sound so cutie. I love it when Jessie makes bubble dream noises. :blush: I wrote more of the novel today. Got to edit it tomorrow then more writing. Pets are all little monster as always. :lol: Holly bite Smokey ear today because he found her fave red mouse and took it.:lol:


You wrote a novel? That's great :w00t:. I've done it for nanowrimo but they never get finished .



Charleigh said:


> Katie200
> I'm good the pets are good. Teddy was being a menice this evening she's now asleep hiccuping haha bless.
> 
> The cats went to the vets all is good with them
> 
> How're you and your pets? And your novel?
> 
> Nicky10
> That's so cute! Teddy would eat all the paper and her treats :O


He's being very good about not stealing them but he managed to pull his new bed off the kitchen table last night .


----------



## Nicky10

katie200 said:


> Ha aw bless him. He sounds like he has had a fab day. Ha Smokey is very much Christmas tree must climb. :nonod:
> Hows uni going. Are you looking forward to Christmas?


It's going good, I've done all the first year modules now and the next ones start in Feb. I can't wait until Christmas I love it


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> You wrote a novel? That's great :w00t:. I've done it for nanowrimo but they never get finished .
> 
> He's being very good about not stealing them but he managed to pull his new bed off the kitchen table last night .


I started a novel it's 28, 000 words as of today  It's Called Finding Destiny Thank- you Hun.
My piece of writing I did for my course was put on story corner. 

Well done you for give it a go. I wanted to this year but it overlapped with my course. Maybe next year.:frown2:

Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> It's going good, I've done all the first year modules now and the next ones start in Feb. I can't wait until Christmas I love it


Mee too I love Christmas it give me that happy feeling. Oh Well done you that's great!!!! :w00t: What sorta course you taking?


----------



## Nicky10

I actually recommend not editing until you've finished the first draft. But that's from nano and you're not meant to edit until at least the end of the month and 50,000 words.

That's quite good I want to know what's going on.

It's environmental science


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww glad the vets went well. Aw teddy sound so cutie. I love it when Jessie makes bubble dream noises. :blush: I wrote more of the novel today. Got to edit it tomorrow then more writing. Pets are all little monster as always. :lol: Holly bite Smokey ear today because he found her fave red mouse and took it.:lol:


Oh no poor smokey! Teddy gets the cats all the time  they never do anything back just roll over and let her nibble them  I think they enjoy it!



Nicky10 said:


> He's being very good about not stealing them but he managed to pull his new bed off the kitchen table last night .


how sneaky! Haha  
Teddy ripped up the carpet today :O mother wasn't best pleased. Though it was kind of my mums fault so teddy didn't get in to much trouble


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I actually recommend not editing until you've finished the first draft. But that's from nano and you're not meant to edit until at least the end of the month and 50,000 words.
> 
> That's quite good I want to know what's going on.
> 
> It's environmental science


Aww thanks Hun.
Yeah I have to edit a bit because I wouldn't be able to read my own writing if not. :blush:

Wow 50,000 Words is great. On our the course I did we were aloud to edit. 

Environmental Science sounds great. 
I need to tweak the rest of the short story of Two Paths One Road To Weeping Rose. 
But I wrote the first draft of it. 
How longs do your course run for?


----------



## Nicky10

katie200 said:


> Aww thanks Hun.
> Yeah I have to edit a bit because I wouldn't be able to read my own writing if not. :blush:
> 
> Wow 50,000 Words is great. On our the course I did we were aloud to edit.
> 
> Environmental Science sounds great.
> I need to tweak the rest of the short story of Two Paths One Road To Weeping Rose.
> But I wrote the first draft of it.
> How longs do your course run for?


You write it in a month  easier than it sounds actually. It's a voluntary challenge thing, thousands do it all over the world every November. Good luck with getting it published if that's what you plan to do .

It's as long or as short as I want really, I can do modules whenever it's with the open university.


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Oh no poor smokey! Teddy gets the cats all the time  they never do anything back just roll over and let her nibble them  I think they enjoy it!
> 
> how sneaky! Haha
> Teddy ripped up the carpet today :O mother wasn't best pleased. Though it was kind of my mums fault so teddy didn't get in to much trouble


Holly and Smokey are naughty kitty they always have to have what each-other. Have even if they both have the same thing. :nonod:

Aww bless Teddy I bet he just wanna plays with them. Smokey bosses around Jessie our Labrador. :lol:

Does your cats like playing with Teddy?


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> You write it in a month  easier than it sounds actually. It's a voluntary challenge thing, thousands do it all over the world every November. Good luck with getting it published if that's what you plan to do .
> 
> It's as long or as short as I want really, I can do modules whenever it's with the open university.


HA!!! Yeah a month tied to the computer would be good. I will give it ago one November. 
HA!! One day in the future you never know 

Oh sounds great and flexible.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Holly and Smokey are naughty kitty they always have to have what each-other. Have even if they both have the same thing. :nonod:
> 
> Aww bless Teddy I bet he just wanna plays with them. Smokey bosses around Jessie our Labrador. :lol:
> 
> Does your cats like playing with Teddy?


Mosi and Nówë have just learnt how to climb onto doors :|

Ha I think they like her often they will tumble with her. Sometimes they just watch her. There is the occasional hiss but the cats hiss with each other. Sometimes they get her in trouble. They'll wait for her to finally calm down then wait for her to look at them then run full pelt around the room do she chases them!!!

One of them puked the other day and my mum blamed teddy!! I looked closer and could see some of their biscuits!

Devil animals. 

What did you do today?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Mosi and Nówë have just learnt how to climb onto doors :|
> 
> Ha I think they like her often they will tumble with her. Sometimes they just watch her. There is the occasional hiss but the cats hiss with each other. Sometimes they get her in trouble. They'll wait for her to finally calm down then wait for her to look at them then run full pelt around the room do she chases them!!!
> 
> One of them puked the other day and my mum blamed teddy!! I looked closer and could see some of their biscuits!
> 
> Devil animals.
> 
> What did you do today?


Ha!! They sound like little darlings  Smokey undoes doors too. 
I bet Teddy likes playing with them.
Not much today been in chest pain hell so just been writing and catching up with a few emails from friends. 
I watched the Christmas comedy thing on channel on tonight it was funny. :nonod: My dad popped in for a little chat too. 
What you been up-to?


----------



## Charleigh

Aww hope you feel better soon  

Ha clever smokey . 

I woke up so late it was unreal. My mum came home at 3.30 and was like WAKE UP!! We ha the vets at 4.15! I ha no idea it was so late  

So I did nought again  

Tomorrow I am hopefully going to wake up earlier and trim Teddy's feet and put some wax on her pads in preparation for her first walk :') they grow up so fast :'( 
Then go shopping after as she may be tired and then she can have a nap whilst I'm out  

What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

Oh no you got up late. I bet that was a little stressful. I haven't been to sleep I couldn't settle so got up with Jessie. :blush: 
Aw they sure do grow up too quickly. Bless. I how you get what you need to get done tomorrow
Thanks- I hope so too. Tomorrow I have to be up at 7 get mum up for her docs thing and my sister up to take her ( she has a car) then I don't know it depends how I feel. But will likely wonder online at some point.



Charleigh said:


> Aww hope you feel better soon
> 
> Ha clever smokey .
> 
> I woke up so late it was unreal. My mum came home at 3.30 and was like WAKE UP!! We ha the vets at 4.15! I ha no idea it was so late
> 
> So I did nought again
> 
> Tomorrow I am hopefully going to wake up earlier and trim Teddy's feet and put some wax on her pads in preparation for her first walk :') they grow up so fast :'(
> Then go shopping after as she may be tired and then she can have a nap whilst I'm out
> 
> What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Oh no you got up late. I bet that was a little stressful. I haven't been to sleep I couldn't settle so got up with Jessie. :blush:
> Aw they sure do grow up too quickly. Bless. I how you get what you need to get done tomorrow
> Thanks- I hope so too. Tomorrow I have to be up at 7 get mum up for her docs thing and my sister up to take her ( she has a car) then I don't know it depends how I feel. But will likely wonder online at some point.


Thank you  
I realised today that the giant teddy pendant I put on Teddy's collar now looks like a tiny teddy pendant  
It was I'm hoping tomorrow I'll get to do what I need to. I like having a lie in but when you have stuff to do its awful.

What you doing atm?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Thank you
> I realised today that the giant teddy pendant I put on Teddy's collar now looks like a tiny teddy pendant
> It was I'm hoping tomorrow I'll get to do what I need to. I like having a lie in but when you have stuff to do its awful.
> 
> What you doing atm?


Aww bless I remember see that with Jessie when her pink colour didn't fit her any more. They grow up too fast and the teddy pendant sound really cutie.
I know what you mean when I really wanna get something done and don't end up doing it. It Bugs me.

Right now I have the apprentice on bbciplayer and on here. With Holly sitting on my lap and smokey biting the remote.:lol:

What you doing now?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww bless I remember see that with Jessie when her pink colour didn't fit her any more. They grow up too fast and the teddy pendant sound really cutie.
> I know what you mean when I really wanna get something done and don't end up doing it. It Bugs me.
> 
> Right now I have the apprentice on bbciplayer and on here. With Holly sitting on my lap and smokey biting the remote.:lol:
> 
> What you doing now?


I'm eating fruit loops and trying to find some batteries to the DVD remote so I can watch Red but I might just get up and press play 
Teddy is in her crate 

I have to buy teddy a new collar soon. I'm kind of looking forward to it as I want it to be her 'forever collar' with only changes for Christmas or it breaking  And I just ordered her Id tag so I'm looking forward to that coming 

I keep looking at the time haha thinking about that stupid world ending thing. I don't think it's going to happen but it just seems like a dangerous day yano? It's so silly but I just can't wait until tomorrow  (22nd)


----------



## katie200

Awww that great what colours her forever color gonna be. Jessie is red  I loved ordering the cat tags they both. Have little cat faces.  I bet teddy's gonna look so adorable.

Ha!! I hate when tha remote stops working it's like ahh work already. Did you eyre watch that Thing on tv a while back called once upon a time? It was great.

I know I am the same keep thinking give mum an huge hug before she goes out to day. Because I'm gonna be alone when the world might or is prodicted to end it scared me when my sister watched it on the news last night. I can't wait till the 22nd then we can all look forward to Xmas. 

What's the DVD your gonna watch about? 


Charleigh said:


> I'm eating fruit loops and trying to find some batteries to the DVD remote so I can watch Red but I might just get up and press play
> Teddy is in her crate
> 
> I have to buy teddy a new collar soon. I'm kind of looking forward to it as I want it to be her 'forever collar' with only changes for Christmas or it breaking  And I just ordered her Id tag so I'm looking forward to that coming
> 
> I keep looking at the time haha thinking about that stupid world ending thing. I don't think it's going to happen but it just seems like a dangerous day yano? It's so silly but I just can't wait until tomorrow  (22nd)


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awww that great what colours her forever color gonna be. Jessie is red  I loved ordering the cat tags they both. Have little cat faces.  I bet teddy's gonna look so adorable.
> 
> Ha!! I hate when tha remote stops working it's like ahh work already. Did you eyre watch that Thing on tv a while back called once upon a time? It was great.
> 
> I know I am the same keep thinking give mum an huge hug before she goes out to day. Because I'm gonna be alone when the world might or is prodicted to end it scared me when my sister watched it on the news last night. I can't wait till the 22nd then we can all look forward to Xmas.
> 
> What's the DVD your gonna watch about?


No I didn't watch it was it good? 
Teddy's collar will be either red or green with a nice pattern on. They're my favourite colours and she looks nice in red. Jessie is golden colour isn't she? I think red looks lovely on that colour fur 

I'm more concerned about what idiots will be around. I watched a documentary about people who prepare for stuff like this and they do crazy things like but really expensive stuff with a payment plan so as in a few days when they need to pay it the world will have ended :| I just hope there's nothing criminal because of it. I will be like glue with teddy though asides from hopefully doing a bit of shopping. She's the most important thing in my life really <3

I'm just looking forward to looking forward to Christmas too 

I'm watching RED it's about some retired CIA agents that the government are trying to kill they are all retired. It stars Bruce willis Helen Mirram and Morgan freeman


----------



## katie200

Yep once upon a time was amazing can't wait for the next ones you can watch it here.Once Upon A Time | Channel 5 
Ha!! Yep Jessie yellow so red does go well. Aww teddy will look so cute.
I know what you mean I will be with Jessie and my two cat monster too. I just hope tomorrow goes quickly it's like one of them bad luck days.

Oh that movie sounds great  yeah thing like this freak people out or make them do silly things that they later regret.



Charleigh said:


> No I didn't watch it was it good?
> Teddy's collar will be either red or green with a nice pattern on. They're my favourite colours and she looks nice in red. Jessie is golden colour isn't she? I think red looks lovely on that colour fur
> 
> I'm more concerned about what idiots will be around. I watched a documentary about people who prepare for stuff like this and they do crazy things like but really expensive stuff with a payment plan so as in a few days when they need to pay it the world will have ended :| I just hope there's nothing criminal because of it. I will be like glue with teddy though asides from hopefully doing a bit of shopping. She's the most important thing in my life really <3
> 
> I'm just looking forward to looking forward to Christmas too
> 
> I'm watching RED it's about some retired CIA agents that the government are trying to kill they are all retired. It stars Bruce willis Helen Mirram and Morgan freeman


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Yep once upon a time was amazing can't wait for the next ones you can watch it here.Once Upon A Time | Channel 5
> Ha!! Yep Jessie yellow so red does go well. Aww teddy will look so cute.
> I know what you mean I will be with Jessie and my two cat monster too. I just hope tomorrow goes quickly it's like one of them bad luck days.
> 
> Oh that movie sounds great  yeah thing like this freak people out or make them do silly things that they later regret.


Oh it's a series? I'll look out for it, it might be repeated  
I'll try to be with my cats when they aren't sucking up to my mum haha  
Some people are really stupid. 
It's a great film I love Helen Mirran though and Bruce willis  
What breed are your cats?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Oh it's a series? I'll look out for it, it might be repeated
> I'll try to be with my cats when they aren't sucking up to my mum haha
> Some people are really stupid.
> It's a great film I love Helen Mirran though and Bruce willis
> What breed are your cats?


Yep it is and series 2 on next year  it was really great.
Yeah film with bruce willis in are great. 
Smokeys a moggie and Holly's a ragdoll. 
What bread are your cats?
Smokey sucks up to my mum and my sister when she visits :lol: and the dog he sucks up to her to:lol: cos he likes all the fuss how ever Holly don't she only let me brush her pet her and pick her up. Haha she a funny cat at times.
Yep I think it because people think oh [email protected] it's the end and mayhem breaks out hey. I think once it tea time tonight everyone will feel better.
Have you seen the holiday with camron Daz in it. I love that movie.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Yep it is and series 2 on next year  it was really great.
> Yeah film with bruce willis in are great.
> Smokeys a moggie and Holly's a ragdoll.
> What bread are your cats?
> Smokey sucks up to my mum and my sister when she visits :lol: and the dog he sucks up to her to:lol: cos he likes all the fuss how ever Holly don't she only let me brush her pet her and pick her up. Haha she a funny cat at times.
> Yep I think it because people think oh [email protected] it's the end and mayhem breaks out hey. I think once it tea time tonight everyone will feel better.
> Have you seen the holiday with camron Daz in it. I love that movie.


They're both moggies  ginger and ginger and white  they prefer my mum that why I got a dog get a nice LOYAL companion. I joke I've always wanted a dog 

I love the holiday. And pretty woman and love actually and notting hill nice classic love films  I love telly.


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> They're both moggies  ginger and ginger and white  they prefer my mum that why I got a dog get a nice LOYAL companion. I joke I've always wanted a dog
> 
> I love the holiday. And pretty woman and love actually and notting hill nice classic love films  I love telly.


Awww they sound so cutie. Ha!! Bless it's nice yOu have a dog. They are loyal 
Ohh i love them movies and while you were sleeping, Bridget jones diary. Me too the classic love films are great


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awww they sound so cutie. Ha!! Bless it's nice yOu have a dog. They are loyal
> Ohh i love them movies and while you were sleeping, Bridget jones diary. Me too the classic love films are great


I live teddy I've only had her 5 weeks but she definitely prefers me to my mum 

I like Bridget jones. I don't like renee zellwegger in anything else though. Haven't watched while you were sleeping.

Have you watched the time travellers wife? Or a little bit of heaven? A bit sad but good films.

I like any genre tbh except horror. Most of the time I find it stupid. Or I don't exactly want to be watching a scary film when I can't sleep. I watched the human centipede, my mum couldnt sleep for a few days and im sittig there thinking what sh*tty quality it was the same with paranormal activity. I do like Hannibal though. Prefer silence of the lambs and it's a crime they traded Jodie foster. But good films. But I think they are more crime films?

Do you have a particular preference for film genre?


----------



## katie200

Aww bless teddy I bet he does Holly did me after only 2 days. I think it's because at the time I was I'll and grieving so she sorta tryed to make me feel better. She can wave. She does it when you open doors or wave at her.  cute.

I love the time travellas wife great film. Haven't seen a little bit of heaven. Will look it up. I like most films that are not scary. As I get jumpy easily. So stick to the love films or comdy or stuff like Harry potter etc...

My little sister is big on watching scary movies and they don't scare her one bit.

You would like while you were sleeping it's a great movie. Did you ever watch buffie the vampire slayer? My sister loved that too. Me not so much.



Charleigh said:


> I live teddy I've only had her 5 weeks but she definitely prefers me to my mum
> 
> I like Bridget jones. I don't like renee zellwegger in anything else though. Haven't watched while you were sleeping.
> 
> Have you watched the time travellers wife? Or a little bit of heaven? A bit sad but good films.
> 
> I like any genre tbh except horror. Most of the time I find it stupid. Or I don't exactly want to be watching a scary film when I can't sleep. I watched the human centipede, my mum couldnt sleep for a few days and im sittig there thinking what sh*tty quality it was the same with paranormal activity. I do like Hannibal though. Prefer silence of the lambs and it's a crime they traded Jodie foster. But good films. But I think they are more crime films?
> 
> Do you have a particular preference for film genre?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww bless teddy I bet he does Holly did me after only 2 days. I think it's because at the time I was I'll and grieving so she sorta tryed to make me feel better. She can wave. She does it when you open doors or wave at her.  cute.
> 
> I love the time travellas wife great film. Haven't seen a little bit of heaven. Will look it up. I like most films that are not scary. As I get jumpy easily. So stick to the love films or comdy or stuff like Harry potter etc...
> 
> My little sister is big on watching scary movies and they don't scare her one bit.
> 
> You would like while you were sleeping it's a great movie. Did you ever watch buffie the vampire slayer? My sister loved that too. Me not so much.


Aww bless. I think teddy senses my neediness. The first few days I refused to let my mum touch her :S I had to bond with her and I think she sensed it  so she prefers me now and moans if I leave. I am trying to cut this down gradually. She only really seems to moan if I'm in a different room not when I leave? As if she's scared she's missing out on something. Like in the night she never moans when I go to the toilet it's as if she knows haha

I didnt watch it. I had an older friend that was mad into it when it came out but I was a bit young and my mum wouldn't allow it and it's not something I have any interest to go back an watch. I agree I don't like the jumpiness. Its not the ghost ones I don't lurk as I don't believe in that. But the rapists murders etc I don't like, unless I'm with people and it's the middle of the day. The o ly film that as ever scared me was 'the strangers' where some people with masks on killed this couple 'because they were home' it was quite jumpy 

That's so cute that she can wave


----------



## katie200

Aww bless yep I net he sensesed that you need him and now he your bestie for life. Cutie.  I was like that with my cat fluffy he was mine and not one sister wad getting a look in I still miss him so much. Lol
Holly does look cutie when she waves

That film sounds scary. I can' t look at masked people without feeling scared because of a bad exprance of some In a mask thing.

I don't like films with repest and people being chopped up they play on my mind. :lol:



Charleigh said:


> Aww bless. I think teddy senses my neediness. The first few days I refused to let my mum touch her :S I had to bond with her and I think she sensed it  so she prefers me now and moans if I leave. I am trying to cut this down gradually. She only really seems to moan if I'm in a different room not when I leave? As if she's scared she's missing out on something. Like in the night she never moans when I go to the toilet it's as if she knows haha
> 
> I didnt watch it. I had an older friend that was mad into it when it came out but I was a bit young and my mum wouldn't allow it and it's not something I have any interest to go back an watch. I agree I don't like the jumpiness. Its not the ghost ones I don't lurk as I don't believe in that. But the rapists murders etc I don't like, unless I'm with people and it's the middle of the day. The o ly film that as ever scared me was 'the strangers' where some people with masks on killed this couple 'because they were home' it was quite jumpy
> 
> That's so cute that she can wave


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww bless yep I net he sensesed that you need him and now he your bestie for life. Cutie.  I was like that with my cat fluffy he was mine and not one sister wad getting a look in I still miss him so much. Lol
> Holly does look cutie when she waves
> 
> That film sounds scary. I can' t look at masked people without feeling scared because of a bad exprance of some In a mask thing.
> 
> I don't like films with repest and people being chopped up they play on my mind. :lol:


Aww I bet she looks adorable.

I get what you mean about the masks. I saw some drug dealers/gang members in bird masks and other types. Then they all stopped, sort of lined up and stared at me and my friend and the one at the front reached in his pocket and got something out. It turned out to be a phone but this was nearly midnight and me and my friend legged it home. I had never felt so scared before. I thought he was getting a gun! Don't really like masks I don't see the point of them.

I always try and watch something happy if I watch something scary. Otherwise I'll think about it.

I think I'm going to try an sleep now. I want to actually do something tomorrow 

Good night  sleep well x


----------



## katie200

Yeah that must of been really scary. I'm with you on the mask thing. I don't see the point and they always scared me since I was little.

I do that if I see something that's made me on edge I put something happier on to take away the stress lOl.

Night night take care been nice chatting with you.


Charleigh said:


> Aww I bet she looks adorable.
> 
> I get what you mean about the masks. I saw some drug dealers/gang members in bird masks and other types. Then they all stopped, sort of lined up and stared at me and my friend and the one at the front reached in his pocket and got something out. It turned out to be a phone but this was nearly midnight and me and my friend legged it home. I had never felt so scared before. I thought he was getting a gun! Don't really like masks I don't see the point of them.
> 
> I always try and watch something happy if I watch something scary. Otherwise I'll think about it.
> 
> I think I'm going to try an sleep now. I want to actually do something tomorrow
> 
> Good night  sleep well x


----------



## Rolacolacube

Omg bored doesn't come close....!!

Hello everyone if anyone is about lol


----------



## Charleigh

Hello  how're you tonight? And your pets?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> Hello  how're you tonight? And your pets?


I'm not too bad. So bored tho. Thinking too much so can't sleep lol. Emi and Ginge are both sleeping peacefully.

How are you and yours??


----------



## Charleigh

I'm not bad thanks I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up about 2 and can't get back to sleep. I just went to the bathroom and Mosi is asleep in the sink don't know where Nówë is and teddy decided to have a whine while I was gone so she's wide awake and staring at me now haha. 

All sorted for Christmas?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> I'm not bad thanks I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up about 2 and can't get back to sleep. I just went to the bathroom and Mosi is asleep in the sink don't know where Nówë is and teddy decided to have a whine while I was gone so she's wide awake and staring at me now haha.
> 
> All sorted for Christmas?


Awww bless them. Got any pics??

Definitely not sorted for Christmas. Haven't even finished buying presents !! Managed to atleast wrap and send the presents to family who don't live close and the gifts have been received so that's one less thing to worry about. How about you??


----------



## Charleigh

This is Mosi 









Nówë 









Teddy  








Haha I took some ribbons off of a buildabear I had and then put them on her the she chased the cats and they fell off 

I'm half ready. I've done my grandparents present and Teddy's I just need to wrap my mums and write some card we only have a couple of decs up though  as the house is so messy 

What you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Oh they are all stunning. Really beautiful little things !! Loving the kitties names. Really unusual.

I haven't got any decs up and haven't even put any cards up. Really not in a Christmas mood this year and I'm usually so excited.

Tomorrow - will probably be wrapping some presents up (although last year I wrapped them up on Christmas morning so might just leave them lol). Need to order a couple of presents too and that's about it really.

You??


----------



## Charleigh

Thank you  
Nówë is from the Tolkien books and Mosi is native American female for cat. I liked the uniqueness for the boys  
I wanted a more unusual name for teddy but I just couldn't find one I liked and every new name I saw I just kept being drawn back to Teddy. I do like that it's commonly a boys name so it's a little bit unique for my girl  
I must admit I prefer boys names  

I know what you mean I don't quite believe its Christmas. Tomorrow my grandparents are visiting and then I'm taking teddy to the park. Ad wrapping the cats and my mums presents. 

I'm hoping to dye my hair tomorrow I've been feeling crappy so I haven't washed my hair in about a week :0 just keep scooping it up. I took it out today and there is this tangled mess!! It's going to hurt so much to brush it out hopefully before my grandparents come  tmi but this is not the first time this has happened. I used to have a half shaved head and a little patch of hair so having just over shoulder length hair is hard to manage and one half is shorter than the other !!!! Hahaha 

What are you doing for Christmas?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> Thank you
> Nówë is from the Tolkien books and Mosi is native American female for cat. I liked the uniqueness for the boys
> I wanted a more unusual name for teddy but I just couldn't find one I liked and every new name I saw I just kept being drawn back to Teddy. I do like that it's commonly a boys name so it's a little bit unique for my girl
> I must admit I prefer boys names
> 
> I know what you mean I don't quite believe its Christmas. Tomorrow my grandparents are visiting and then I'm taking teddy to the park. Ad wrapping the cats and my mums presents.
> 
> I'm hoping to dye my hair tomorrow I've been feeling crappy so I haven't washed my hair in about a week :0 just keep scooping it up. I took it out today and there is this tangled mess!! It's going to hurt so much to brush it out hopefully before my grandparents come  tmi but this is not the first time this has happened. I used to have a half shaved head and a little patch of hair so having just over shoulder length hair is hard to manage and one half is shorter than the other !!!! Hahaha
> 
> What are you doing for Christmas?


I love names with meanings. I want so badly to change Ginge's name but my ex loves the name   Emi means blessed with beauty which she most definitely is and Ginge, well she's ginger lol. I wanted to call her Phoebe which means bright and shining. I love Teddy for a girl :001_wub: :001_wub:

I need to dye my hair too. Have had to cancel 2 hair appointments in the last couple of months as I've been poorly and haven't been able to go out so it just looks a mess  

I wanted to spend Christmas Day on my own tbh but my folks have already planned my day so will be spending it with my folks, brother and Grandad xx

You??


----------



## Charleigh

I'm spending the day with my mum and I'm cooking dinner. Then going for a walk with Teddy. Then watching loads of telly  I bought my mum downton abbey so I might be watching that with her, I've never watched it. But I do like maggie smith, she's brilliant  

I like those names  my first pet a guinea pig was called pheobe and I only learnt recently that that isn't how to spell it haha  

I love names like Elizabeth really typical long names but could you imagine going to the park and calling 'Elizabeth!' :') 

Do you do anything on Christmas eve?


----------



## katie200

Hello

Cutie pics charleigh really adorable.
How are you all? 

Rolaclacube- how are you and your pets?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> I'm spending the day with my mum and I'm cooking dinner. Then going for a walk with Teddy. Then watching loads of telly  I bought my mum downton abbey so I might be watching that with her, I've never watched it. But I do like maggie smith, she's brilliant
> 
> I like those names  my first pet a guinea pig was called pheobe and I only learnt recently that that isn't how to spell it haha
> 
> I love names like Elizabeth really typical long names but could you imagine going to the park and calling 'Elizabeth!' :')
> 
> Do you do anything on Christmas eve?


I've not watched downtown abbey either but it's meant to be brilliant. I agree about Maggie Smith. She is an amazing actress !!

Lol understand what you mean about calling Elizabeth lol. I've always wanted a dog called Dave lol

I'm usually at work on Christmas Eve although this was the first year they let me have it off but I've been off sick since October  so am off anyway. Will be spending it alone - well apart from Emi and Ginge of course  xx


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Hello
> 
> Cutie pics charleigh really adorable.
> How are you all?
> 
> Rolaclacube- how are you and your pets?


Hi Katie. I'm not too bad thank you. Emi and Ginge (only pets who live with me) are very well. Both relaxing now. They were asleep but then woke so we've had a mad time with a laser but they are both chilling out again now.

How are you and yours??


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hello
> 
> Cutie pics charleigh really adorable.
> How are you all?
> 
> Rolaclacube- how are you and your pets?


We're good. I went to asda yesterday and left teddy for nearly 3hrs. (did not plan to be anywhere near as long, never go to asda near Christmas!) She whined a little when I left but I couldn't hear her from outside. I left her with some dried fish got back and she was asleep on my bed with her honking duck. Nothin chewed or destroyed she even waited for me to come home to do wees! Even though her pads are at the bottom of my bed. 

How are you and your pets? And your book?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I'm spending the day with my mum and I'm cooking dinner. Then going for a walk with Teddy. Then watching loads of telly  I bought my mum downton abbey so I might be watching that with her, I've never watched it. But I do like maggie smith, she's brilliant
> 
> I like those names  my first pet a guinea pig was called pheobe and I only learnt recently that that isn't how to spell it haha
> 
> I love names like Elizabeth really typical long names but could you imagine going to the park and calling 'Elizabeth!' :')
> 
> Do you do anything on Christmas eve?


Ooh I love watching downton Abby it's great!!!


----------



## Charleigh

Rolacolacube said:


> I've not watched downtown abbey either but it's meant to be brilliant. I agree about Maggie Smith. She is an amazing actress !!
> 
> Lol understand what you mean about calling Elizabeth lol. I've always wanted a dog called Dave lol
> 
> I'm usually at work on Christmas Eve although this was the first year they let me have it off but I've been off sick since October  so am off anyway. Will be spending it alone - well apart from Emi and Ginge of course  xx


You can watch the snowman and the snow dog! I'm really excited to watch it LOL I love Christmas movies 

Aww hope you feel better soon 

I loved her in Harry potter in the last film when she took charge and fought people off. I loved hotel marigold (can't remember the whole name) and I want to watch that new film she's in  I love Helen Mirran aswell I thin they both have such a witty elegance with their acting


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> We're good. I went to asda yesterday and left teddy for nearly 3hrs. (did not plan to be anywhere near as long, never go to asda near Christmas!) She whined a little when I left but I couldn't hear her from outside. I left her with some dried fish got back and she was asleep on my bed with her honking duck. Nothin chewed or destroyed she even waited for me to come home to do wees! Even though her pads are at the bottom of my bed.
> 
> How are you and your pets? And your book?


Wow 3 hr bless her she was a good pup. You are right asda manic near this time of year. Why my sister and mum went at 4 am yesturday hehehe.

Smokey and Holly are both cuddled up on the sofa with me and Jessie in mums room on her bed so the're all good. I not too well but hoping to feel less like the rooms spinning befor 8 as I promised mum I help her cook. Books going okay didn't get much done tonight.

Did you watch four Christmases on channel 4 yesturday? so funny. 
What you got planned for the day ahead?


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Hi Katie. I'm not too bad thank you. Emi and Ginge (only pets who live with me) are very well. Both relaxing now. They were asleep but then woke so we've had a mad time with a laser but they are both chilling out again now.
> 
> How are you and yours??


Hi Rolacolacube
Awww that's just cutie. I bet they enjoyed laser play. Holly goes insane with laser play she crys cos she cat touch the Shape for ages she a funny one so I play string toy with her instead.

Pets are all good little monster cats are on the sofa with me cos I'm not feeling too well. and Jessie in bed in mums room.

Are you looking forwards to Xmas??


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Wow 3 hr bless her she was a good pup. You are right asda manic near this time of year. Why my sister and mum went at 4 am yesturday hehehe.
> 
> Smokey and Holly are both cuddled up on the sofa with me and Jessie in mums room on her bed so the're all good. I not too well but hoping to feel less like the rooms spinning befor 8 as I promised mum I help her cook. Books going okay didn't get much done tonight.
> 
> Did you watch four Christmases on channel 4 yesturday? so funny.
> What you got planned for the day ahead?


I wanted to do that but my mum didn't like that idea. I hate shopping I felt like murdering someone!

Aww bless 

Aww poor you! I know how you feel yesterday I fell asleep about 7am then woke up at 8 to feed teddy and I got up then went back to bed and I literally felt the bed moving and everytime I moved I thought I was going to throw up. Luckily I think it was as I hadn't slept much as I slept until 1 and by about 3 it was gone but I kept losing my balance suddenly all day felt horrible. And it was the 21st! Haha.

Glad the books doing well 

What you cooking? 
My grandparents are coming over and I'm going to try an tame my hair walk teddy and bake for her or I might bake on Monday depends 

What you doing ?

Edit: the one with reece Witherspoon? I watched it a while ago I don't like that bloke though but it was funny


----------



## katie200

Ha!! My sister Said by the time they left The car park was fill. But it only too them an hour or so so worth it as shopping in asda is not the're fave thing.

Aw I hope you feeling much better today Hun. I already vomited a good few time think it cos of my irragler heart beat through as it's been playing up for a few days.

Aww I hope you have a great visit with your grandparents and have fun cooking and walking teddy. I will be cooking my sister pie as she allergic to nut wear soyer so that's first. Then jam pies for the rest and mum wants to also do sausage rolls and mince pies as her bros asked if shell make him some.

I hate cooking but it's the most excited I seen my mum in a few weeks as she unwell. So will help as I promised!

What are you gonna bake??  


Charleigh said:


> I wanted to do that but my mum didn't like that idea. I hate shopping I felt like murdering someone!
> 
> Aww bless
> 
> Aww poor you! I know how you feel yesterday I fell asleep about 7am then woke up at 8 to feed teddy and I got up then went back to bed and I literally felt the bed moving and everytime I moved I thought I was going to throw up. Luckily I think it was as I hadn't slept much as I slept until 1 and by about 3 it was gone but I kept losing my balance suddenly all day felt horrible. And it was the 21st! Haha.
> 
> Glad the books doing well
> 
> What you cooking?
> My grandparents are coming over and I'm going to try an tame my hair walk teddy and bake for her or I might bake on Monday depends
> 
> What you doing ?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> You can watch the snowman and the snow dog! I'm really excited to watch it LOL I love Christmas movies
> 
> Aww hope you feel better soon
> 
> I loved her in Harry potter in the last film when she took charge and fought people off. I loved hotel marigold (can't remember the whole name) and I want to watch that new film she's in  I love Helen Mirran aswell I thin they both have such a witty elegance with their acting


Sorry for delay....had a call lol

I've not seen it although have the app on my ipad lol. I usually love Christmas movies too lol

Helen Mirren is fantastic too. We really do have some wonderful actresses. I personally love Julie Walters xx


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Ha!! My sister Said by the time they left The car park was fill. But it only too them an hour or so so worth it as shopping in asda is not the're fave thing.
> 
> Aw I hope you feeling much better today Hun. I already vomited a good few time think it cos of my irragler heart beat through as it's been playing up for a few days.
> 
> Aww I hope you have a great visit with your grandparents and have fun cooking and walking teddy. I will be cooking my sister pie as she allergic to nut wear soyer so that's first. Then jam pies for the rest and mum wants to also do sausage rolls and mince pies as her bros asked if shell make him some.
> 
> I hate cooking but it's the most excited I seen my mum in a few weeks as she unwell. So will help as I promised!
> 
> What are you gonna bake??


Aww that's sweet I'm doing christmas dinner and have no idea how to do it lol. Trial and error 

I'm baking some candy cane dog treats for teddy  I got the peppermint flavouring today and some food colouring so it should be good. I've always wanted to bake with peppermint as it smells lovely but there aren't many recipes I like with mint so I'm hoping teddy will like her treats so I can make some more in different shapes for other times of the year 

I like baking but not cooking so much.

Are you excited for Christmas?


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Hi Rolacolacube
> Awww that's just cutie. I bet they enjoyed laser play. Holly goes insane with laser play she crys cos she cat touch the Shape for ages she a funny one so I play string toy with her instead.
> 
> Pets are all good little monster cats are on the sofa with me cos I'm not feeling too well. and Jessie in bed in mums room.
> 
> Are you looking forwards to Xmas??


Emi the baby loves laser play. Ginge has to be in the mood for it. Depends whether she feels like being a kitten or a cat lol

Glad to hear the kitties are looking after you. Hope you feel much better soon xx

Not really looking forward to Christmas tbh. Not had a great couple of months and could quite easily skip it this year. How about you??


----------



## Charleigh

Rolacolacube said:


> Sorry for delay....had a call lol
> 
> I've not seen it although have the app on my ipad lol. I usually love Christmas movies too lol
> 
> Helen Mirren is fantastic too. We really do have some wonderful actresses. I personally love Julie Walters xx


It's okay 

I loved her in mamma Mia and Harry potter


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww that's sweet I'm doing christmas dinner and have no idea how to do it lol. Trial and error
> 
> I'm baking some candy cane dog treats for teddy  I got the peppermint flavouring today and some food colouring so it should be good. I've always wanted to bake with peppermint as it smells lovely but there aren't many recipes I like with mint so I'm hoping teddy will like her treats so I can make some more in different shapes for other times of the year
> 
> I like baking but not cooking so much.
> 
> Are you excited for Christmas?


Good luck with cooking christmas dinner. Oh trial and errors the best way! You'll do great.

Awww that's so cutie I bet teddy loves his treats sounds fun. I am looking forward to Christmas it's always a lovely time of year where everyone gets on. Also I love seeing Jessie open her presents. She goes insane and I'm looking forward to DR Who on Xmas day looks good on the adds.

Are you looking forwards to Christmas?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> It's okay
> 
> I loved her in mamma Mia and Harry potter


Me too. She is wonderful. Can't forget Educating Rita aswell


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Emi the baby loves laser play. Ginge has to be in the mood for it. Depends whether she feels like being a kitten or a cat lol
> 
> Glad to hear the kitties are looking after you. Hope you feel much better soon xx
> 
> Not really looking forward to Christmas tbh. Not had a great couple of months and could quite easily skip it this year. How about you??


Aww bless them they sound so cutie. I hope you feel better soon hun (( hugs))

I am looking forwards to it as everyone's always happy near Xmas and it only happens once a year. Also it's a time when were all together mostly. 

Have you been watching the soaps?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Good luck with cooking christmas dinner. Oh trial and errors the best way! You'll do great.
> 
> Awww that's so cutie I bet teddy loves his treats sounds fun. I am looking forward to Christmas it's always a lovely time of year where everyone gets on. Also I love seeing Jessie open her presents. She goes insane and I'm looking forward to DR Who on Xmas day looks good on the adds.
> 
> Are you looking forwards to Christmas?


 Thank you 

I like Christmas it just doesn't feel Christmassy this year  I wrapped one of Teddy's toys in wrapping paper to see if she can undo it. Let's just say its going to be a long Christmas day haha :')


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Aww bless them they sound so cutie. I hope you feel better soon hun (( hugs))
> 
> I am looking forwards to it as everyone's always happy near Xmas and it only happens once a year. Also it's a time when were all together mostly.
> 
> Have you been watching the soaps?


I haven't unfortunately. Was watching them and then my ex came home (we live together) for 10 days and I never get to watch the soaps when he is here   Any good??


----------



## Charleigh

Rolacolacube said:


> Me too. She is wonderful. Can't forget Educating Rita aswell


I haven't watched that. I love Helen Mirran in red. I love woman action films though


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> I haven't watched that. I love Helen Mirran in red. I love woman action films though


You will have to watch it. Her and Michael Caine are just extraordinary xx


----------



## Charleigh

Rolacolacube said:


> You will have to watch it. Her and Michael Caine are just extraordinary xx


I will perhaps it will be on over Christmas


----------



## Rolacolacube

Charleigh said:


> I will perhaps it will be on over Christmas


It may be you never know. Must admit I have no idea what is on over Christmas?!


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Thank you
> 
> I like Christmas it just doesn't feel Christmassy this year  I wrapped one of Teddy's toys in wrapping paper to see if she can undo it. Let's just say its going to be a long Christmas day haha :')


Haha aww bless. I remember when Jessie was young she had to be taught to open her presents but now she needs no help!!

I agree it's felt like Christmas has sneaked up on us. But I think Christmases remind me of when I was little because I had so magical ones as my mum was great at captivating your imagination.  :lol:


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> I haven't unfortunately. Was watching them and then my ex came home (we live together) for 10 days and I never get to watch the soaps when he is here   Any good??


Emmdaile and eastender have been quite good lol I watch them on catch up when I can't sleep haha.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Haha aww bless. I remember when Jessie was young she had to be taught to open her presents but now she needs no help!!
> 
> I agree it's felt like Christmas has sneaked up on us. But I think Christmases remind me of when I was little because I had so magical ones as my mum was great at captivating your imagination.  :lol:


I think another part is my mum hasn't had much money so I've lent her money so she can buy my presents but none of its a surprise  I like the surprise. I like getting something I want but having no idea until its in my hands. That's one of the best parts not knowing what you've got. and we have no decs and my mums stressed about the house being messy as my grandparents are coming over :/ so it just seems like the fun isn't there this year 

I wish it would snow!

It's lovely your mum made your christmases so lovely


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Emmdaile and eastender have been quite good lol I watch them on catch up when I can't sleep haha.


I will have to do that actually. I much prefer Emmerdale to Eastenders but will watch any lol


----------



## Charleigh

I think I'm going to try and catch some sleep as my nan will go mad if I'm in bed when she comes over!! Ha  

Have a nice day  nice talking to you both xxx


----------



## Rolacolacube

Night night Charleigh. Enjoy your day xx


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I think another part is my mum hasn't had much money so I've lent her money so she can buy my presents but none of its a surprise  I like the surprise. I like getting something I want but having no idea until its in my hands. That's one of the best parts not knowing what you've got. and we have no decs and my mums stressed about the house being messy as my grandparents are coming over :/ so it just seems like the fun isn't there this year
> 
> I wish it would snow!
> 
> It's lovely your mum made your christmases so lovely


Yeah I can see why that be less fun. 
but at least your together and have oneanother at Xmas time. I think that the most inportant thing because you can't get that time back when it gone. it makes me treasure thease moments with family more. :blush:

I hope you grandparents visit goes okay Hun. 

Yeah I loved it when we were kids through 

Wow it 6:24 already that went quick to night.

I so want it to snow As I never seen a White Christmas.


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> I will have to do that actually. I much prefer Emmerdale to Eastenders but will watch any lol


Yep Emnerdale my fave too but I like Eastenders as well.

Night night take care.


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I think I'm going to try and catch some sleep as my nan will go mad if I'm in bed when she comes over!! Ha
> 
> Have a nice day  nice talking to you both xxx


Nice talking to you too  night night have a fantastic day.  take care


----------



## katie200

Merry Christmas to all at night thread :001_tongue:


----------



## Charleigh

Merry Christmas


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas Charleigh hows you and your pet?

Holly asleep after wrapping presents:001_tongue:










Smokey Santa :nonod: :w00t:


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Merry Christmas Charleigh hows you and your pet?
> 
> Holly asleep after wrapping presents:001_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey Santa :nonod: :w00t:


Omg they're precious! How cute 

Teddy is destroying the place and the cats are causing havoc. I still need to wrap!! But my mum refuses to hurry up and wrap my presents so I can wrap hers whilst she's busy!

I baked teddy treats and she was eating them 

How are you an your pets? And the novel?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Omg they're precious! How cute
> 
> Teddy is destroying the place and the cats are causing havoc. I still need to wrap!! But my mum refuses to hurry up and wrap my presents so I can wrap hers whilst she's busy!
> 
> I baked teddy treats and she was eating them
> 
> How are you an your pets? And the novel?


Hahahaha yeah they do look cutie. 

Awww bless teddy I bet he's enjoying his treats you made him and having fun.
I am good, writing been put down over Xmas now. and Jessie been guarding the tree like that presents mine.  And cats are hyper. :nonod:

How did your visit with your grandparents go? I watched Mrs browns boys tonight so funny. :lol:

What you up to now? I'm re-tidying my room while on here as smokey decided it look better after he knocked everything down :nonod:


----------



## Rolacolacube

Merry Christmas all xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Merry Christmas all xx


Merry Christmas!!!!! :w00t:

how's you and your pets?


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!! :w00t:
> 
> how's you and your pets?


I'm ok. Just wrapping presents lol. Kitties are well thank you. How are you and yours?? xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> I'm ok. Just wrapping presents lol. Kitties are well thank you. How are you and yours?? xx


Aww good good. I'm good pets are hyper monster :nonod: :w00t: 
What you been up to today?


----------



## Rolacolacube

To be 100% honest, i've done absolutely nothing hence why i'm wrapping at 3am lol. Got so much to do lol xx How about you??


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> To be 100% honest, i've done absolutely nothing hence why i'm wrapping at 3am lol. Got so much to do lol xx How about you??


Hahaha well I tided up hoovered today then wrapped my dads gift for boxing day. And watched a movie, soaps with mum. before putting presents under the tree. cuppa with a touch of brandy in it then re-tiding my room as Smokey knocked stuff off. :nonod:

How you doing with your wrapping etc... Wow its 3 am all ready :w00t:


----------



## Rolacolacube

Wow you've been busy. Think I've got about 8 more to wrap. Then got to have a shower and paint my nails lol xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Wow you've been busy. Think I've got about 8 more to wrap. Then got to have a shower and paint my nails lol xx


HA!! Year gotta be ready as the food go on early. I gotta straighten my hair still to do. etc..

Sounds like your getting there. :smile: I hope you have a great Christmas.


----------



## Rolacolacube

You too sweetie xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> You too sweetie xx


You too, ooh holiday in handcuffs id on bbci play it's a great movie. 

Have you watched any good Xmas movies.


----------



## Rolacolacube

I love that film lol

I'm watching a Christmas wedding tail. Not seen it before xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> I love that film lol
> 
> I'm watching a Christmas wedding tail. Not seen it before xx


Oooh what's it about sounds good. I rented a film called Christmas wedding it was told by a dog named rusty and was quite good.

I love it too


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hahahaha yeah they do look cutie.
> 
> Awww bless teddy I bet he's enjoying his treats you made him and having fun.
> I am good, writing been put down over Xmas now. and Jessie been guarding the tree like that presents mine.  And cats are hyper. :nonod:
> 
> How did your visit with your grandparents go? I watched Mrs browns boys tonight so funny. :lol:
> 
> What you up to now? I'm re-tidying my room while on here as smokey decided it look better after he knocked everything down :nonod:


I'm just starting wrapping :O

Bless my cats were menaces today broke my bowl and scratched me and fell off the counter.

It wasn't bad my nan really liked teddy and started playing with her. My disabled nan with a dead leg started running around my living room!!!!!!! :O 
My nan also came baring gifts  with dates and marzipan 

I was told to start training teddy as my ignoring method apparently wasn't working (when she doesn't listen to command I ignore her an avoid any contact, if she carries on she goes in 'isolation' until she stops whining and she's calmed down a bit. As she never misbehaves just gets over excited bless), apparently I should put her ear in her mouth when she nips!!  I don't think they realised this was the first time Teddy's had visitors haha she was so good she was very excitable and didn't understand what my grandparents were saying as they kept saying down which to her means lay down instead of off which is her command to get off of something. Then they kept tapping her on the nose and she thought this was a great nipping oppertunity!! Haha bless she'll only see them a few times a year so I just let it slide... Not that I would question my grandparents anyway haha.

They were telling me about my cousin and her new puppies she's just bred! Puggles. Apparently she didn't realise it would be so hard! And my grandparents who have loved my cousins boyfriend who is a pr**k finally saw his true colours!!  silly but he's such a git and I fed up of them singing his praises.

They might come over and see the hobbit with me and my mum on my birthday but they might have to babysit m youngest cousin who is 13... :/ meh I'm not too bothered either way, would be nice for them to see me as they are spending all week with my cousins but if not I have Teddy 

Aww good to have a break from writing  do you consider it work or do you enjoy it?

What did you do today?


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Oooh what's it about sounds good. I rented a film called Christmas wedding it was told by a dog named rusty and was quite good.
> 
> I love it too


That's the one lol. Rusty the dog is in it lol xx


----------



## katie200

Hi
Aww bless teddy sounds like she just getting to know the new guests. I heard of biting a dogs ear onna film called snow dog. I don't think it work on really dogs.

I used the calm down thing with Jessie like put her behind her stair gate if she needed time. But she really good a comands now.  you'll get there with teddy. Glad your visit went okay.

Writing just enjoyable thing to learn really it helps me get stuff off my mind too. 
Aww yeah I bet it be nice If they could go with you to the hobbit. I have been tidying up and hoovering watched a movie with mum. Got the presents under the tree Jessie has her eye on her one like it's mine. :w00t: and then had a cuppa with a little brandy in it befor tidying my room.

Also my uncle popped in to get his present and granddads as we won't see either of them now till after Xmas and wrapped my dads present for boxing day :lol: I watched mrs brown boys was super funny:lol:

What do you do on Xmas day? 


Charleigh said:


> I'm just starting wrapping :O
> 
> Bless my cats were menaces today broke my bowl and scratched me and fell off the counter.
> 
> It wasn't bad my nan really liked teddy and started playing with her. My disabled nan with a dead leg started running around my living room!!!!!!! :O
> My nan also came baring gifts  with dates and marzipan
> 
> I was told to start training teddy as my ignoring method apparently wasn't working (when she doesn't listen to command I ignore her an avoid any contact, if she carries on she goes in 'isolation' until she stops whining and she's calmed down a bit. As she never misbehaves just gets over excited bless), apparently I should put her ear in her mouth when she nips!!  I don't think they realised this was the first time Teddy's had visitors haha she was so good she was very excitable and didn't understand what my grandparents were saying as they kept saying down which to her means lay down instead of off which is her command to get off of something. Then they kept tapping her on the nose and she thought this was a great nipping oppertunity!! Haha bless she'll only see them a few times a year so I just let it slide... Not that I would question my grandparents anyway haha.
> 
> They were telling me about my cousin and her new puppies she's just bred! Puggles. Apparently she didn't realise it would be so hard! And my grandparents who have loved my cousins boyfriend who is a pr**k finally saw his true colours!!  silly but he's such a git and I fed up of them singing his praises.
> 
> They might come over and see the hobbit with me and my mum on my birthday but they might have to babysit m youngest cousin who is 13... :/ meh I'm not too bothered either way, would be nice for them to see me as they are spending all week with my cousins but if not I have Teddy
> 
> Aww good to have a break from writing  do you consider it work or do you enjoy it?
> 
> What did you do today?


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> That's the one lol. Rusty the dog is in it lol xx


Oh you might be watching the same thing does it ha
Be a poodle like White dog in it?  :lol:


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> Aww bless teddy sounds like she just getting to know the new guests. I heard of biting a dogs ear onna film called snow dog. I don't think it work on really dogs.
> 
> I used the calm down thing with Jessie like put her behind her stair gate if she needed time. But she really good a comands now.  you'll get there with teddy. Glad your visit went okay.
> 
> Writing just enjoyable thing to learn really it helps me get stuff off my mind too.
> Aww yeah I bet it be nice If they could go with you to the hobbit. I have been tidying up and hoovering watched a movie with mum. Got the presents under the tree Jessie has her eye on her one like it's mine. :w00t: and then had a cuppa with a little brandy in it befor tidying my room.
> 
> Also my uncle popped in to get his present and granddads as we won't see either of them now till after Xmas and wrapped my dads present for boxing day :lol: I watched mrs brown boys was super funny:lol:
> 
> What do you do on Xmas day?


Aww bless her! I bet she cant wait to open it. Im wrapping teddy's now  teddy is next to me asleep on my bed!! She was hot though and my bed is the coolest place so I don't mind 

Ive watched a few often I love 8 out of ten cats do you watch that?

Erm I used to celebrate it with my family then the last two years it's just been me and mum which was depressing. This year I have the cats and teddy I'm also cooking (we haven't had a roast the last two years as my mum doesn't like cooking) the Christmas dinner and I'm taking teddy over the park which will be good 

What are you doing for christmas?


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Oh you might be watching the same thing does it ha
> Be a poodle like White dog in it?  :lol:


Yeah Sherri lol

Presents all wrapped. Woohoo xx


----------



## katie200

Aww I bet teddy will love her gift  Holly curled up on my lap now haha. Jessie does get really excited. Awww sounds like a really nice Christmas I hope your cooking goes well and you have fun with teddy 

I normal spend it with mum and my two sister and pets. But this year one sister not coming as she don't wanna so it just be me and mum and one sister. They do the Christmas food together and we her presents in the morning under the tree together and watch the tv. And just spend time together. 

I love watching the pets undo there present 

What time you starting your cooking? 


Charleigh said:


> Aww bless her! I bet she cant wait to open it. Im wrapping teddy's now  teddy is next to me asleep on my bed!! She was hot though and my bed is the coolest place so I don't mind
> 
> Ive watched a few often I love 8 out of ten cats do you watch that?
> 
> Erm I used to celebrate it with my family then the last two years it's just been me and mum which was depressing. This year I have the cats and teddy I'm also cooking (we haven't had a roast the last two years as my mum doesn't like cooking) the Christmas dinner and I'm taking teddy over the park which will be good
> 
> What are you doing for christmas?


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Yeah Sherri lol
> 
> Presents all wrapped. Woohoo xx


:lol: :lol: we watched the same movie :lol:

Woohooo that's great !!!!


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> :lol: :lol: we watched the same movie :lol:
> 
> Woohooo that's great !!!!


Lol it's just about to finish I think. It was alright lol.

Can't believe the time already !!


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Lol it's just about to finish I think. It was alright lol.
> 
> Can't believe the time already !!


Haha yep it was and I know I get up in 10 mins  it defo Christmas now. :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Rolacolacube

So what's everyones plans for the day? My Dad is picking me up at half 9 so i'm just wondering whether I should actually try and sleep or just stay up as I need to have a shower, wash my hair, paint my nails, give the kitties their presents, feed them and get myself dressed....all in less than 5 hours....hmmm! Don't think I planned this one very well lol xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> So what's everyones plans for the day? My Dad is picking me up at half 9 so i'm just wondering whether I should actually try and sleep or just stay up as I need to have a shower, wash my hair, paint my nails, give the kitties their presents, feed them and get myself dressed....all in less than 5 hours....hmmm! Don't think I planned this one very well lol xx


Wow you be buzzing about to get all that done. Have fun And have a wounderful day.

I am getting up at 5 am doing my hair and getting ready then feed Holly and smokey at 6 and wake family up so there up by 9 and then its presents and food cooking and spending time together.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww I bet teddy will love her gift  Holly curled up on my lap now haha. Jessie does get really excited. Awww sounds like a really nice Christmas I hope your cooking goes well and you have fun with teddy
> 
> I normal spend it with mum and my two sister and pets. But this year one sister not coming as she don't wanna so it just be me and mum and one sister. They do the Christmas food together and we her presents in the morning under the tree together and watch the tv. And just spend time together.
> 
> I love watching the pets undo there present
> 
> What time you starting your cooking?


Thank you 

That sounds really sweet  I'm looking forward to the Christmas telly part haha 

I will start about 11-12 to be ready for 1ish I did all the veg tonight and I only got turkey breasts as there's just me and mum a turkey would be inappropriate.

Im still wrapping!! Got loads left 

Are you not sleeping?


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Wow you be buzzing about to get all that done. Have fun And have a wounderful day.
> 
> I am getting up at 5 am doing my hair and getting ready then feed Holly and smokey at 6 and wake family up so there up by 9 and then its presents and food cooking and spending time together.


So you don't go to sleep on Christmas eve at all? How do you get through the day?


----------



## Charleigh

Rolacolacube said:


> So what's everyones plans for the day? My Dad is picking me up at half 9 so i'm just wondering whether I should actually try and sleep or just stay up as I need to have a shower, wash my hair, paint my nails, give the kitties their presents, feed them and get myself dressed....all in less than 5 hours....hmmm! Don't think I planned this one very well lol xx


I'm still wrapping :'( 
But I'll go to bed soon then wake up about 10 do pressies and watch some telly then start cooking play with teddy and pressies and then eat then go to the park and walk teddy  
Then come home most likely bath teddy haha then watch telly and any DVDs if I get any  then eat lots of chocolate an then fall asleep and then watch more telly and pull some more crackers 

Do you two drink on Christmas day? Just wondered as my family always got drunk on Christmas

I was going to buy some booze but I have never drunk to enjoy the drink just wild nights with mates and I'm allergic to wine so my mum and I didn't see the point as she doesn't drink much only rose wine so it just seemed a waste of money.... I do have some vodka lying around incase teddy and I want to party hard


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Thank you
> 
> That sounds really sweet  I'm looking forward to the Christmas telly part haha
> 
> I will start about 11-12 to be ready for 1ish I did all the veg tonight and I only got turkey breasts as there's just me and mum a turkey would be inappropriate.
> 
> Im still wrapping!! Got loads left
> 
> Are you not sleeping?


Aww that sounds great. I look forward to Dr Who it at 5 something and the soaps are always good too.

Oh no still wrapping it's the worst part as it take ages and ages and lots of tape and screaming later it's done and in my case looks like a child could have wrapped my gifts better.:blush:
Nope I never sleep on christmas eve never have been able to so I just get up. at 5 and get done and get everyone else up as they take hours to wake up. :lol: :lol:

Sounds like you have Christmas dinner under control mum starts her a 9 so it's done for 12 ish lol

What you looking forward to watching on Xmas?


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> So you don't go to sleep on Christmas eve at all? How do you get through the day?


I get through it fine I never feel that tried really. I have been Like that since I was little. :blush: do you go to sleep about now and get up later?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Think I usually got up about 10 but that's when I was at home with the folks xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Think I usually got up about 10 but that's when I was at home with the folks xx


Cool, that good. Oops I just blue the living room light  hope there another somewhere:lol:


----------



## Rolacolacube

That's the nails painted lol


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> That's the nails painted lol


Yaya and new light bulb in:lol:


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Yaya and new light bulb in:lol:


Let there be light lol


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Let there be light lol


Haha too right can't see in the dark :lol: what you up to now I have music on and am laying out make up and leave in condition abd the straighters :lol:


----------



## Rolacolacube

I'm currently watching Buffy on tv but i'm going to try and get some sleep now. Going to aim to be up at 8 so i've got time to shower, wash my hair, get dressed, feed the kitties and give them their presents.

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas sweetie. Hope to talk to you again soon. It's been lovely xxxx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> I'm currently watching Buffy on tv but i'm going to try and get some sleep now. Going to aim to be up at 8 so i've got time to shower, wash my hair, get dressed, feed the kitties and give them their presents.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas sweetie. Hope to talk to you again soon. It's been lovely xxxx


Night night hun have a amazing Christmas it has been lovely chatting with you. I'm off too as I gotta get sorted.

Thankyou both for making Xmas eve fun !! Have a great Christmas .


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww that sounds great. I look forward to Dr Who it at 5 something and the soaps are always good too.
> 
> Oh no still wrapping it's the worst part as it take ages and ages and lots of tape and screaming later it's done and in my case looks like a child could have wrapped my gifts better.:blush:
> Nope I never sleep on christmas eve never have been able to so I just get up. at 5 and get done and get everyone else up as they take hours to wake up. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sounds like you have Christmas dinner under control mum starts her a 9 so it's done for 12 ish lol
> 
> What you looking forward to watching on Xmas?


Just finished!! :O 
So tired going to sleep now.

I couldn't stay up all day otherwise my back would hurt, it always aches when I'm too tired like it is now 

My wrapping is nothing to be desired it looks like it went through the shredder on the way to the tree!

I don't really know  I'll probably watch Alan Carr and I've stocked up some law and order svu's so that will be fun I don't watch many soaps or dr who etc. It doesn't even look like there are any good films on 

Might force my mum to watch LOTR again >: )

I'm off to sleep 
Merry Christmas  xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Did you all have a great Christmas


----------



## Rolacolacube

I did thank you. How about you hun?? xx


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> I did thank you. How about you hun?? xx


I glad you had a great one  mine was lovely thank you hun. Jessie was so funny she Ripped open her presents and shook the hyperly and smokey went kickroo mad and Holly loved the red(her fave colour) buzzing spider too a lot the had quite a few toys I don't think at times they knew what ones to play with first.

What you got planned for today?? How's you and your pets?


----------



## Jonesey

Hello! Beddybyes for most (or all of you) I'm sure!

Glad you had a good Christmas all and Katie too.  It was busybusybusy here, but fun. I went crazy the last few days before, buying all the last minute stuff and then all the wrapping - when I was young I used to wrap presents beautifully, now I just get the job done.  Christmas is the only time when I actually wrap things, the rest of the year gift bags and tissue paper does just fine. Bloody hell though and I actually got a paper cut from tape!! Hurt like hell.

Now there's New Years to look forward too.....  But it's back to work for us tomorrow and Friday. I'm so glad I have karate class tomorrow night as I'm bloated from all the chocolate I've been eating. And wine. And pistachios. Love them, but the salt is killing me.

Hope you're all having happy sleeps!


----------



## Charleigh

I'm glad you had a good Christmas  I've eaten so much I'm kind of looking forward to my new years diet haha :') 
I currently have heartburn  
I don't really celebrate new years haha. what do you do on it?

I'm technically a student so no work or me but I'm off sick so taking a year off so nothing for me to do  I miss going to college all my friends are at uni  

What karate do you do? What belt are you? 
I used to do karate. For over 9 years regret stopping


----------



## Rolacolacube

Hi all


----------



## K9Steve

Rolacolacube said:


> Hi all


Hi Rola! I did have a great Christmas, but I'm sore from all the shoveling and plowing I had to do! My dogs love the snow, and strangely enough, so does my one cat, Mickey. :laugh:


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey.

Glad you had a great Christmas sound like it was busy busy busy haha wrapping is the hardest part. I'm forever loseing the tape or having to rewrap. Hope you have fun in the new year.

I had a lovely Christmas day. It was really calm and everyone was happy witch was great.  pets had a great time too ripping up paper and thawing toys about. Hehehehe

Have a great day talk to you all soon!



Jonesey said:


> Hello! Beddybyes for most (or all of you) I'm sure!
> 
> Glad you had a good Christmas all and Katie too.  It was busybusybusy here, but fun. I went crazy the last few days before, buying all the last minute stuff and then all the wrapping - when I was young I used to wrap presents beautifully, now I just get the job done.  Christmas is the only time when I actually wrap things, the rest of the year gift bags and tissue paper does just fine. Bloody hell though and I actually got a paper cut from tape!! Hurt like hell.
> 
> Now there's New Years to look forward too.....  But it's back to work for us tomorrow and Friday. I'm so glad I have karate class tomorrow night as I'm bloated from all the chocolate I've been eating. And wine. And pistachios. Love them, but the salt is killing me.
> 
> Hope you're all having happy sleeps!


----------



## katie200

Hi all hows everyone tonight???


----------



## Charleigh

Hi how're you?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Hi how're you?


Hi I'm alright had a lovely Christmas watching Jessie opening her presents she so funny. And she was really good on boxing day too. I found that day a bit stressful tbh. And completely forgot to give dad and Nanna there xmas present  Was talking to my dad today when he popped round say how did you like the game I got him. He was like you never got me one then found it and was like omg and then relied I left his mums one on a shelf too 

How was your Christmas/ boxing day? How are your pets?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi I'm alright had a lovely Christmas watching Jessie opening her presents she so funny. And she was really good on boxing day too. I found that day a bit stressful tbh. And completely forgot to give dad and Nanna there xmas present  Was talking to my dad today when he popped round say how did you like the game I got him. He was like you never got me one then found it and was like omg and then relied I left his mums one on a shelf too
> 
> How was your Christmas/ boxing day? How are your pets?


Aww bless that's so cute! Oh no!! I've forgot Christmas presents before too!
My Christmas wasn't bad. Teddy was so good. Boxing day was a little boring. It was my birthday today but tbh it was a really crappy day.

Teddy is great Mosi and Nówë are good aswell they were being lovin earlier which they don't often do.

How was your day today?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww bless that's so cute! Oh no!! I've forgot Christmas presents before too!
> My Christmas wasn't bad. Teddy was so good. Boxing day was a little boring. It was my birthday today but tbh it was a really crappy day.
> 
> Teddy is great Mosi and Nówë are good aswell they were being lovin earlier which they don't often do.
> 
> How was your day today?


Aww Happy Birthday for today Hun. Aw you pets are so cutie. To day wan't too bad played with Jessie, dad popped in uncle popped in for a chat and then I watched the soaps with mum.

Glad you had a good Christmas day. What you up to tomorrow?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww Happy Birthday for today Hun. Aw you pets are so cutie. To day wan't too bad played with Jessie, dad popped in uncle popped in for a chat and then I watched the soaps with mum.
> 
> Glad you had a good Christmas day. What you up to tomorrow?


Thank you 

I have the vets with Teddy and I want to go to [email protected] there's a coat they have and the store near me is advertising a 50% off sale so I want to see if it's in the sale. Probably won't be but I do have some birthday money so I might buy it for when teddy is all grown up. I also want to go to the library or asda to print some pictures of teddy and print a form off so I can update her breeder and send my form off for her puppy classes. I'm also hoping to take her to the park a d take some pictures. Depends how the weather is, might just be a walk around the park with some more indoor pictures haha.

I just heard little meows and some scratches, Mosi is in a box!!!!!! Don't know when he got there but he's very comfy haha










What are you upto tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

Hi
Aww that cutie!!! Smokey loves boxes too  wow sounds like you have a busy day. Good luck at the vets too. I bet the coats cute.

Aww pics are so cute, I love taking pics and little vids of my pets can never have too many pics hey.

I have to get mum up in the morning and make sure she has evey thing for her trip to the hospatil for tests. My sister gonna take her as she drives. And then I need to tidy up the house.



Charleigh said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have the vets with Teddy and I want to go to [email protected] there's a coat they have and the store near me is advertising a 50% off sale so I want to see if it's in the sale. Probably won't be but I do have some birthday money so I might buy it for when teddy is all grown up. I also want to go to the library or asda to print some pictures of teddy and print a form off so I can update her breeder and send my form off for her puppy classes. I'm also hoping to take her to the park a d take some pictures. Depends how the weather is, might just be a walk around the park with some more indoor pictures haha.
> 
> I just heard little meows and some scratches, Mosi is in a box!!!!!! Don't know when he got there but he's very comfy haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you upto tomorrow?


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there!

Hope you're Dad and Nanna liked the presents when they got them!  My Mum always loses presents every year, sometimes she doesn't find them till it's nearly spring.  I wrap mine so late (because I'm always buying last minute) so I always know where they are. I still haven't wrapped my little nephew's pressies, they were really sick Christmas day so we couldn't see them.

Happy Birthday Charleigh! It's a bit of a rip off having a birthday at Christmas time isn't it? My little nephew turned 5 on the 11 December and my niece's birthday is New Year's Eve. I feel a bit sorry for them as their birthdays are a little overshadowed by the whole Christmas thing. My daughter is 30 January, but by that time all the Christmas excitement is forgotten. Get yourself something with that money!!! 

I got my black belt at the beginning of December, my daughter as well. We've been at it five years. We get lots of people who quit and have come back to it - it's never too late! How far did you go?


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey.
Ha!! They did my dad opened his today and nanna called and said she loved her.  I think my head was a bit all over the place on boxing day we had too many people there and with my nanna being so Ill it was stressful. I glad I'm not the only one that loses presents I did feel bad through lol.
You have the right idea wrap them last. Hope your nephew feels better soon.

How are you and biscuit today? 


Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hope you're Dad and Nanna liked the presents when they got them!  My Mum always loses presents every year, sometimes she doesn't find them till it's nearly spring.  I wrap mine so late (because I'm always buying last minute) so I always know where they are. I still haven't wrapped my little nephew's pressies, they were really sick Christmas day so we couldn't see them.
> 
> Happy Birthday Charleigh! It's a bit of a rip off having a birthday at Christmas time isn't it? My little nephew turned 5 on the 11 December and my niece's birthday is New Year's Eve. I feel a bit sorry for them as their birthdays are a little overshadowed by the whole Christmas thing. My daughter is 30 January, but by that time all the Christmas excitement is forgotten. Get yourself something with that money!!!
> 
> I got my black belt at the beginning of December, my daughter as well. We've been at it five years. We get lots of people who quit and have come back to it - it's never too late! How far did you go?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> Aww that cutie!!! Smokey loves boxes too  wow sounds like you have a busy day. Good luck at the vets too. I bet the coats cute.
> 
> Aww pics are so cute, I love taking pics and little vids of my pets can never have too many pics hey.
> 
> I have to get mum up in the morning and make sure she has evey thing for her trip to the hospatil for tests. My sister gonna take her as she drives. And then I need to tidy up the house.


It's just a standard coat but it's got some kind of repelling waterproof thing in it so I thought it would be perfect for snow! Or bad rain teddy does shiver quite a lot (which I wasnt expecting!) so I want to get her a proper coat. As it can be very chilly some days, its this one doesnt look like its in the sale :'( Repelz It Nano Red Quilted Coat Large by Dog Gone Smart | Pets at Home

I have about 500 pics on my phone of the pets and I got a camera for Christmas which already has 120!! I can't help it! Like I got teddy an interactive game for Christmas and I gave her her tea in it last night and I took pictures of every single movement! She got all her food out in no time she's so clever 

Edit: I hope everything goes well at the hospital! <3


Jonesey said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hope you're Dad and Nanna liked the presents when they got them!  My Mum always loses presents every year, sometimes she doesn't find them till it's nearly spring.  I wrap mine so late (because I'm always buying last minute) so I always know where they are. I still haven't wrapped my little nephew's pressies, they were really sick Christmas day so we couldn't see them.
> 
> Happy Birthday Charleigh! It's a bit of a rip off having a birthday at Christmas time isn't it? My little nephew turned 5 on the 11 December and my niece's birthday is New Year's Eve. I feel a bit sorry for them as their birthdays are a little overshadowed by the whole Christmas thing. My daughter is 30 January, but by that time all the Christmas excitement is forgotten. Get yourself something with that money!!!
> 
> I got my black belt at the beginning of December, my daughter as well. We've been at it five years. We get lots of people who quit and have come back to it - it's never too late! How far did you go?


I was brown and white in my class it was two away from black. I started when I was 6 with my cousin and left when I was 15. I'm not sure I have the confidence to go back by myself tbh I felt awful for leaving but I had so many personal problems at the time. I was also the person that helped with all the demonstrations etc as I was still in the kiddy class so it was really fun. But I would be in adults now and I'm not sure I remember everything 

Congratulations for getting your black 

Thank you  My nan and grandad came over today and was like what presents did you get? So I said for Christmas or birthday?? And they said omg we forgot it was your birthday!! Haha they'de given me my present before Christmas but as they were coming over to secure my balcony they had forgotten. My best friend remembered though and text me at 0:11 which was lovely 

Everyone keeps saying to spend the money on myself! But i dont really like buying stuff for myself i got some lovely things for christmas scarf pjs gloves a book some the hobbit stuff a camera! and some cutesy things so i dont really need anything 

Like my mum got me some Lego storage blocks they are these huge boxes to store stuff in but in the shape of Lego bricks and a head. And I got all excited as I was wanting somewhere to put all of Teddy's stuff! (her papers etc) My mum was like no it's your Christmas present!! Not hers! Haha but in all honesty I love buying stuff for teddy. It usually takes a chunk out of my pocket so it will be nice to get something for her without trying to justify the need for it. The rest I'll put in the bank for online shopping  the only shopping I do for myself haha 

What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## Jonesey

Biscuit's been out for three walks and jumping through the snow so she's pretty tired and snoozing right now.  It's tiring for us walking in it so I imagine it's harder on her as she's so much shorter. She loves it though. We had to get her shaved late October (I left it too long), but the cold weather's only really starting just now so she's grown it back enough not to need the bloody expensive coat we bought her.  I'm booking her grooming appointments every six weeks now so she doesn't get out of hand again. Poor thing.

I'm glad your Nanna loved her present! And I'm sorry she's ill. Will she be okay?

I was talking with my Mum and said we can have another Christmas for my nephews when they're feeling better. When I was little I spent one Christmas in hospital - those were the days when parents weren't allowed to stay with their children and I cried and cried thinking Santa wouldn't come for me till they gave me something to make me sleep (I was probably bugging the shite out of them and keeping all the other kids in the ward up!). Ended up I got a toy piano from whomever was donating gifts to the hospital and then all my other pressies when I went home so it was no skin off my teeth! Although it probably ruined Christmas for my brothers (my sister wasn't born yet).....


----------



## katie200

Awww that coats so cutie it will look great on teddy  thanks hun I hope so too. Awww that's great I did that last year with my pets and ended up with 8 00 pics of smokey 759 of Holly 900 of Jessie can't help my self the pull so may cutie faces!!! Hahaha 
Do you vido tape your pets I do haha! 


Charleigh said:


> It's just a standard coat but it's got some kind of repelling waterproof thing in it so I thought it would be perfect for snow! Or bad rain teddy does shiver quite a lot (which I wasnt expecting!) so I want to get her a proper coat. As it can be very chilly some days, its this one doesnt look like its in the sale :'( Repelz It Nano Red Quilted Coat Large by Dog Gone Smart | Pets at Home
> 
> I have about 500 pics on my phone of the pets and I got a camera for Christmas which already has 120!! I can't help it! Like I got teddy an interactive game for Christmas and I gave her her tea in it last night and I took pictures of every single movement! She got all her food out in no time she's so clever
> 
> Edit: I hope everything goes well at the hospital! <3
> 
> I was brown and white in my class it was two away from black. I started when I was 6 with my cousin and left when I was 15. I'm not sure I have the confidence to go back by myself tbh I felt awful for leaving but I had so many personal problems at the time. I was also the person that helped with all the demonstrations etc as I was still in the kiddy class so it was really fun. But I would be in adults now and I'm not sure I remember everything
> 
> Congratulations for getting your black
> 
> Thank you  My nan and grandad came over today and was like what presents did you get? So I said for Christmas or birthday?? And they said omg we forgot it was your birthday!! Haha they'de given me my present before Christmas but as they were coming over to secure my balcony they had forgotten. My best friend remembered though and text me at 0:11 which was lovely
> 
> Everyone keeps saying to spend the money on myself! But i dont really like buying stuff for myself i got some lovely things for christmas scarf pjs gloves a book some the hobbit stuff a camera! and some cutesy things so i dont really need anything
> 
> Like my mum got me some Lego storage blocks they are these huge boxes to store stuff in but in the shape of Lego bricks and a head. And I got all excited as I was wanting somewhere to put all of Teddy's stuff! (her papers etc) My mum was like no it's your Christmas present!! Not hers! Haha but in all honesty I love buying stuff for teddy. It usually takes a chunk out of my pocket so it will be nice to get something for her without trying to justify the need for it. The rest I'll put in the bank for online shopping  the only shopping I do for myself haha
> 
> What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey 
Aww bless biscuit I bet she loves the snow through and looks cutie in it. Sadly not my nanna will be lucky to see next Christmas as she put it her docs told her. Something along them lines so this will like have been the last time we all together at Xmas. It was sad  but she did love her cat brouch she collects them and I'm getting her a new bird soon as my dad will look after it and she wants one.

Aww they love that a special christmas just for them. It sucks to be I'll over Xmas as a child.

Aww how biscuits gooming going? 


Jonesey said:


> Biscuit's been out for three walks and jumping through the snow so she's pretty tired and snoozing right now.  It's tiring for us walking in it so I imagine it's harder on her as she's so much shorter. She loves it though. We had to get her shaved late October (I left it too long), but the cold weather's only really starting just now so she's grown it back enough not to need the bloody expensive coat we bought her.  I'm booking her grooming appointments every six weeks now so she doesn't get out of hand again. Poor thing.
> 
> I'm glad your Nanna loved her present! And I'm sorry she's ill. Will she be okay?
> 
> I was talking with my Mum and said we can have another Christmas for my nephews when they're feeling better. When I was little I spent one Christmas in hospital - those were the days when parents weren't allowed to stay with their children and I cried and cried thinking Santa wouldn't come for me till they gave me something to make me sleep (I was probably bugging the shite out of them and keeping all the other kids in the ward up!). Ended up I got a toy piano from whomever was donating gifts to the hospital and then all my other pressies when I went home so it was no skin off my teeth! Although it probably ruined Christmas for my brothers (my sister wasn't born yet).....


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awww that coats so cutie it will look great on teddy  thanks hun I hope so too. Awww that's great I did that last year with my pets and ended up with 8 00 pics of smokey 759 of Holly 900 of Jessie can't help my self the pull so may cutie faces!!! Hahaha
> Do you vido tape your pets I do haha!


Aww bless! I know what you mean I was in the bathroom and I had my trousers down and all of the sudden this ickle ginger face peaked over my pyjamas and wrapped all his claws in so I couldn't pull them up!! He looked so cute! And it was darker in the bathroom so his pupils were huge! So I had these little Nówë kitty eyes peering at me . I wish I'd had my camera then!!

I haven't taken any videos yet but I probably will. I like photos as you can print them off (not that I have yet) videos really capture their personality though 

What are your pets doing? Teddy's on my bed she'snot supposed to be but i wanted her up here as i was feeling crappy so she doesnt mind!! She's slept in my bed three times this week!! Christmas eve and boxing day night hopefully she wont be too sad when shes turfed into her crate tomorrow (she comes and goes from it and often choses to sleep there anyway) the cats are most likely in the living room or in the sink


----------



## Jonesey

I don't know what I did, just lost my whole reply! :mad2:

I'm so sorry about your Nanna Katie - I hope you get to have some good times with her. I'm glad she loved the brooch!

The last grooming for Biscuit was about three weeks ago and it was easier on her because she just had a comb out, nails and a bath. I want to keep it like that, but once her furs get long then they just matt like crazy! How is Jessie for neatness?

Charleigh I totally get what you're saying - I get money too for Christmas and my birthday and if it's not spent on the kids then I find stuff to buy for Biscuit. I usually try to get at least ONE thing for myself. And I used to scoff at friend of mine that had a huge drawer dedicated to her dog - till we got Biscuit and I had to empty one of our kitchen drawers out for all her treats and etceteras...! She also has an area in our living room/lounge that has all her toys and an oversized bed that my MIL wanted for her room that ended up being too big (my MIL lives with us). Biscuit got all her stuff from her stocking this year and immediately transferred it to her bed! I swear I'm always picking up her stuff.

Don't give up on karate if you still have the desire to do it. We have a young woman in our club (about 23) who had a junior black at her club just before it closed and was away from it for five or six years - in less than a year she made it to black belt. She's awesome and has taught me a lot. We don't have junior black belts at our club, you have to be at least 14 and they don't make it any easier for those younger. But it is a sanctioned belt so it stands for something in this country anyways. My daughter started when she was 9 and is now almost 15, her body has grown and developed to accommodate the moves as I'm sure yours did and she'll be able to do them her whole life - you too. Good luck to you if you decide to go back.


----------



## katie200

Hi
Awww that's soo cutie when there eyes go like that. Bless I would have been the same like Dean where the cam lol.

Yeah I love pics as I have started printing mine out. I also I've vids just because Jessie is soo funny when she opens stuff and on snow days lol.

Well smokey asleep in his house bed he has pulled it upside down and is sleeping on the in side of the roof it a new thing he likes to do hehe and Holly on my bed with her kickroo and her gave Niobe touches red mouse. And Jessie asleep in mums room with a squeeky toy haha

Jessie undoing a present..




Aww teddy sounds so cute bless and the cats too. 


Charleigh said:


> Aww bless! I know what you mean I was in the bathroom and I had my trousers down and all of the sudden this ickle ginger face peaked over my pyjamas and wrapped all his claws in so I couldn't pull them up!! He looked so cute! And it was darker in the bathroom so his pupils were huge! So I had these little Nówë kitty eyes peering at me . I wish I'd had my camera then!!
> 
> I haven't taken any videos yet but I probably will. I like photos as you can print them off (not that I have yet) videos really capture their personality though
> 
> What are your pets doing? Teddy's on my bed she'snot supposed to be but i wanted her up here as i was feeling crappy so she doesnt mind!! She's slept in my bed three times this week!! Christmas eve and boxing day night hopefully she wont be too sad when shes turfed into her crate tomorrow (she comes and goes from it and often choses to sleep there anyway) the cats are most likely in the living room or in the sink


----------



## katie200

Hi Jonesey.

Oops on no did you delete it?? Thanks Hun me too and I'm glad she did as well. Aww biscuit sound like she's good at the goomers Jessie will let up brush her and bath her but it take 5 vet peeps to get her nails done. She hates it she goes insane. Other than that she really good.

I hope biscuits grooming keeps going well. She is a cutie

Holly good at being brushed and bathed etc she love it and I have to bath her cos her fur goes so matt/crinkle where she licks it hehe she even lifts up her chin for ya to brush under it she know the routeen:lol:



Jonesey said:


> I don't know what I did, just lost my whole reply! :mad2:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Nanna Katie - I hope you get to have some good times with her. I'm glad she loved the brooch!
> 
> The last grooming for Biscuit was about three weeks ago and it was easier on her because she just had a comb out, nails and a bath. I want to keep it like that, but once her furs get long then they just matt like crazy! How is Jessie for neatness?
> 
> Charleigh I totally get what you're saying - I get money too for Christmas and my birthday and if it's not spent on the kids then I find stuff to buy for Biscuit. I usually try to get at least ONE thing for myself. And I used to scoff at friend of mine that had a huge drawer dedicated to her dog - till we got Biscuit and I had to empty one of our kitchen drawers out for all her treats and etceteras...! She also has an area in our living room/lounge that has all her toys and an oversized bed that my MIL wanted for her room that ended up being too big (my MIL lives with us). Biscuit got all her stuff from her stocking this year and immediately transferred it to her bed! I swear I'm always picking up her stuff.
> 
> Don't give up on karate if you still have the desire to do it. We have a young woman in our club (about 23) who had a junior black at her club just before it closed and was away from it for five or six years - in less than a year she made it to black belt. She's awesome and has taught me a lot. We don't have junior black belts at our club, you have to be at least 14 and they don't make it any easier for those younger. But it is a sanctioned belt so it stands for something in this country anyways. My daughter started when she was 9 and is now almost 15, her body has grown and developed to accommodate the moves as I'm sure yours did and she'll be able to do them her whole life - you too. Good luck to you if you decide to go back.


----------



## Charleigh

Jonesey said:


> I don't know what I did, just lost my whole reply! :mad2:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Nanna Katie - I hope you get to have some good times with her. I'm glad she loved the brooch!
> 
> The last grooming for Biscuit was about three weeks ago and it was easier on her because she just had a comb out, nails and a bath. I want to keep it like that, but once her furs get long then they just matt like crazy! How is Jessie for neatness?
> 
> Charleigh I totally get what you're saying - I get money too for Christmas and my birthday and if it's not spent on the kids then I find stuff to buy for Biscuit. I usually try to get at least ONE thing for myself. And I used to scoff at friend of mine that had a huge drawer dedicated to her dog - till we got Biscuit and I had to empty one of our kitchen drawers out for all her treats and etceteras...! She also has an area in our living room/lounge that has all her toys and an oversized bed that my MIL wanted for her room that ended up being too big (my MIL lives with us). Biscuit got all her stuff from her stocking this year and immediately transferred it to her bed! I swear I'm always picking up her stuff.
> 
> Don't give up on karate if you still have the desire to do it. We have a young woman in our club (about 23) who had a junior black at her club just before it closed and was away from it for five or six years - in less than a year she made it to black belt. She's awesome and has taught me a lot. We don't have junior black belts at our club, you have to be at least 14 and they don't make it any easier for those younger. But it is a sanctioned belt so it stands for something in this country anyways. My daughter started when she was 9 and is now almost 15, her body has grown and developed to accommodate the moves as I'm sure yours did and she'll be able to do them her whole life - you too. Good luck to you if you decide to go back.


Thank you, I probably will but I might go to a different club and see if someone will start with me kind of thing cos once I know people it will be fine. Some bits I remember so with a little bit of reminding I'm sure I'll pick it up. I used to be so sporty, i did swimming, karate, two netball clubs, two football clubs, cheerleading, cricket, badminton, basketball and anything else my school was offering! but I got out of the habit so I want to start some again.

I'm hopefully starting puppy training in January then I'd like to start ringcraft and in September start agility so I'm hoping all of this will make me more confident, as I can do things with teddy I can't do by myself strange but I prefer to have her around.

Teddy is the same! She has a nice little basket with all her toys in but everyday she takes all of them out!! And the cats knock everything over so she steals it all!! She's so cute though it's hard to tell her off. Found a nice embroidery kit which I haven't seen since I was a child all chewed up by teddy today. I think the cats are helping her find nice stuff to chew!!



katie200 said:


> Hi
> Awww that's soo cutie when there eyes go like that. Bless I would have been the same like Dean where the cam lol.
> 
> Yeah I love pics as I have started printing mine out. I also I've vids just because Jessie is soo funny when she opens stuff and on snow days lol.
> 
> Well smokey asleep in his house bed he has pulled it upside down and is sleeping on the in side of the roof it a new thing he likes to do hehe and Holly on my bed with her kickroo and her gave Niobe touches red mouse. And Jessie asleep in mums room with a squeeky toy haha
> 
> Jessie undoing a present..Jessie undoing - YouTube
> 
> Aww teddy sounds so cute bless and the cats too.


That's adorable! I love when she comes over to the camera!  
Aww bless smokey! That's sounds like my cats they do such strange adorable things at times!! 

Teddy's laying on her back with all her legs in the air! With three pillows all around her! The pillows were tight against the wall as the wall is so cold so I don't like it if I accidentally lean on it. But teddy has moved all the pillows and is resting on them I'm also accompanied by a honking duck and a squeaky rope robin :') didn't even realise they were in the bed until I looked at her!

I love it when the cats sleep they get up and they have toastie paws! and they are all nuzzly 

I'm watching LOTR again  I am in love with sir Ian mckellen <3


----------



## katie200

Hi
Hahaha yeah she was so excited lol. Awww teddy sound like he looks soo cutie all asleep with his toys.  I do too love or when cats sleep they look so cutie and smokey streaches when he wakes up like aw its an hour gone lol.

Ha!! I got the box set of lord of the rings for Xmas I haven't got round to watching it yet:lol: have a nice time watching your movie.



Charleigh said:


> Thank you, I probably will but I might go to a different club and see if someone will start with me kind of thing cos once I know people it will be fine. Some bits I remember so with a little bit of reminding I'm sure I'll pick it up. I used to be so sporty, i did swimming, karate, two netball clubs, two football clubs, cheerleading, cricket, badminton, basketball and anything else my school was offering! but I got out of the habit so I want to start some again.
> 
> I'm hopefully starting puppy training in January then I'd like to start ringcraft and in September start agility so I'm hoping all of this will make me more confident, as I can do things with teddy I can't do by myself strange but I prefer to have her around.
> 
> Teddy is the same! She has a nice little basket with all her toys in but everyday she takes all of them out!! And the cats knock everything over so she steals it all!! She's so cute though it's hard to tell her off. Found a nice embroidery kit which I haven't seen since I was a child all chewed up by teddy today. I think the cats are helping her find nice stuff to chew!!
> 
> That's adorable! I love when she comes over to the camera!
> Aww bless smokey! That's sounds like my cats they do such strange adorable things at times!!
> 
> Teddy's laying on her back with all her legs in the air! With three pillows all around her! The pillows were tight against the wall as the wall is so cold so I don't like it if I accidentally lean on it. But teddy has moved all the pillows and is resting on them I'm also accompanied by a honking duck and a squeaky rope robin :') didn't even realise they were in the bed until I looked at her!
> 
> I love it when the cats sleep they get up and they have toastie paws! and they are all nuzzly
> 
> I'm watching LOTR again  I am in love with sir Ian mckellen <3


----------



## Charleigh

I think I might try to sleep with my film  

Nuh-night. Hope you both have a nice Friday  xx


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I think I might try to sleep with my film
> 
> Nuh-night. Hope you both have a nice Friday  xx


Night night Hun it's been nice chatting with you take care and have a fantastic Friday talk to you soon.


----------



## Jonesey

Jessie is SO adorable - that tail wagging, she is just the sweetest to watch.  You are so blessed with your pets Katie! We have all kinds of videos and pics of Biscuit and I always mean to print at least the pics. What kind of dog is Teddy Charleigh?

I have to chase Biscuit with the brush - I bought this anti tangle that never ouches for human children brush for Biscuit and I still have to chase her around with it trying to catch and brush. She thinks it's a game. And only likes having her neck and ears done. sigh.

I would definitely try a different club Charleigh if you decide to go back, always good to get a fresh start where people won't treat you as though you were still the age you were when you left! It is hard to get a good karate club here, a lot of them are just for profit and the training is sub-standard. I'm so glad we landed with the one we've got - and it was the mother of one of my son's friends who recommended it they were in junior kindergarten. I started my daughter and then joined myself after watching them for months. And my son is now a blue belt.

Good night to you both, Biscuit is making cow eyes at me wanting to get out for a late night pee...


----------



## katie200

Night night Jonesey. Have a lOvely Friday. Ha!! I am I love them lots they are my world with my family :lol: 
Awww biscuit running you around with the brush mad me giggle bless her so cutie. Talk to you all soon.


Jonesey said:


> Jessie is SO adorable - that tail wagging, she is just the sweetest to watch.  You are so blessed with your pets Katie! We have all kinds of videos and pics of Biscuit and I always mean to print at least the pics. What kind of dog is Teddy Charleigh?
> 
> I have to chase Biscuit with the brush - I bought this anti tangle that never ouches for human children brush for Biscuit and I still have to chase her around with it trying to catch and brush. She thinks it's a game. And only likes having her neck and ears done. sigh.
> 
> I would definitely try a different club Charleigh if you decide to go back, always good to get a fresh start where people won't treat you as though you were still the age you were when you left! It is hard to get a good karate club here, a lot of them are just for profit and the training is sub-standard. I'm so glad we landed with the one we've got - and it was the mother of one of my son's friends who recommended it they were in junior kindergarten. I started my daughter and then joined myself after watching them for months. And my son is now a blue belt.
> 
> Good night to you both, Biscuit is making cow eyes at me wanting to get out for a late night pee...


----------



## katie200

Hey hows everyone- I hope you all have a happy new year tomorrow and a bright 2013.

Hows your pets and all? Mine are all their normal monster selfs. :lol:


----------



## Charleigh

Hi  
They are all well I nearly got locked in a park wit Teddy today!! Haha 

how are you and your pets? X


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Hi
> They are all well I nearly got locked in a park wit Teddy today!! Haha
> 
> how are you and your pets? X


Hi

Ha oh dear that would have been. Scary getting locked in. Glad your all well.
We're are all good thanks,smokey tipped his house bed upside down again and has dragged his favorite turkey. Toy in there and is beating it up. he's a loopy loo cat. :lol: holly just looking at him like why oh why. Jessie in bed like a good dog fast asleep.

What are you up to?


----------



## porps

ello night owls hope u all had a good xmas


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> ello night owls hope u all had a good xmas


HELLOOOOOOOOOO PORPS!!!!!

How are you and your kitty? How's your music been going? And did you have a nice Xmas.

Mine Christmas day was nice. Pets loved it loads and have been hyper monsters ever since.


----------



## Flamingoes

Hey madam, how you doing?

(and everyone else, esp Jonesy...this is someone with a dog called bumble  )

Katie i've lost your phone number babe, can you text me?

And ello everyone  happy new year to you all too


----------



## katie200

Flamingoes said:


> Hey madam, how you doing?
> 
> (and everyone else, esp Jonesy...this is someone with a dog called bumble  )
> 
> Katie i've lost your phone number babe, can you text me?
> 
> And ello everyone  happy new year to you all too


I will have to pm it ya Hun cos my old phone broke and took half it contacts with it will do so now. I am okay thanks, watching smokey be funny 
How's you a bumble doing, did you both have a nice Xmas hun. 

Happy new year to you too.


----------



## Flamingoes

katie200 said:


> I will have to pm it ya Hun cos my old phone broke and took half it contacts with it will do so now. I am okay thanks, watching smokey be funny
> How's you a bumble doing, did you both have a nice Xmas hun.
> 
> Happy new year to you too.


Aye we're not to bad, pretty girl.

Got the winter vomiting bug so I'm sitting here with a sick bowl :lol:

Aww! what's she up to?

Got the pm, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Flamingoes said:


> Aye we're not to bad, pretty girl.
> 
> Got the winter vomiting bug so I'm sitting here with a sick bowl :lol:
> 
> Aww! what's she up to?
> 
> Got the pm, thank you :thumbup:


Ha! Same here been sickly for a few days! I hope you feel better soon((( hugs))) will you send me you number too please hun.

Ha Smokey rltiped his bed house upside down and laying in the roof of it. Beating his Turkey toy. Haha and Holly found her gave red mouse and is waving it abOut she looks funny.

Has bumble been looking after you?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ha oh dear that would have been. Scary getting locked in. Glad your all well.
> We're are all good thanks,smokey tipped his house bed upside down again and has dragged his favorite turkey. Toy in there and is beating it up. he's a loopy loo cat. :lol: holly just looking at him like why oh why. Jessie in bed like a good dog fast asleep.
> 
> What are you up to?


I'm watching LOTR rotk  I thought you'de all gone to bed!

I know! It's not a park I particularly like a good friend of mine got chased by a group of boys in there one night! Lucky shes athletic she only just out ran them! but I fell asleep this afternoon and missed the closing time of my normal park! And by chance this park was open so at 5.15 I managed to get a quick stroll in! I made my mum wait at the gate then i slipped on the mud!! And nearly hung teddy!! Then she was shouting hurry up The guys here to close it!! So i tried to run but teddy sat down so i scooped her and legged it nearly had a blimming heart attack. Haha then teddy decided to sit on my lap on the way back and get me super muddy 

I like to take her to a proper place every day instead of just round the block. I'm lucky Teddy's a puppy my preferred park closes at 4!! She only needs about 15-20 mins ATM so by summer when it closes late she'll be having nicer walks. 

Aww bless!! Smokey is so cute!!!

What are you up to?


----------



## katie200

Haha!!! Oh dear that sound like a fun day in the park with teddy. I bet she really enjoyed it too. But I am the same would hate be stuck in any park near me.

Mum/my sister takes Jessie to the dog field down the road. She love it down there and it just enough of a walk for her because she sorta went lame as a pup (could walk on any of her LEgs) but after a lot of vets etc.. Got better, however if she walks too long she starts limping and curling her legs up so she has to have massages and smaller walks. She quite content through she has the run of the garden too.

Ooohhh niiic lord pf the rings. I am just feeling sickly and watching smokey and Holly be daft. :lol: what you upto for new years?? 


Charleigh said:


> I'm watching LOTR rotk  I thought you'de all gone to bed!
> 
> I know! It's not a park I particularly like a good friend of mine got chased by a group of boys in there one night! Lucky shes athletic she only just out ran them! but I fell asleep this afternoon and missed the closing time of my normal park! And by chance this park was open so at 5.15 I managed to get a quick stroll in! I made my mum wait at the gate then i slipped on the mud!! And nearly hung teddy!! Then she was shouting hurry up The guys here to close it!! So i tried to run but teddy sat down so i scooped her and legged it nearly had a blimming heart attack. Haha then teddy decided to sit on my lap on the way back and get me super muddy
> 
> I like to take her to a proper place every day instead of just round the block. I'm lucky Teddy's a puppy my preferred park closes at 4!! She only needs about 15-20 mins ATM so by summer when it closes late she'll be having nicer walks.
> 
> Aww bless!! Smokey is so cute!!!
> 
> What are you up to?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Haha!!! Oh dear that sound like a fun day in the park with teddy. I bet she really enjoyed it too. But I am the same would hate be stuck in any park near me.
> 
> Mum/my sister takes Jessie to the dog field down the road. She love it down there and it just enough of a walk for her because she sorta went lame as a pup (could walk on any of her LEgs) but after a lot of vets etc.. Got better, however if she walks too long she starts limping and curling her legs up so she has to have massages and smaller walks. She quite content through she has the run of the garden too.
> 
> Ooohhh niiic lord pf the rings. I am just feeling sickly and watching smokey and Holly be daft. :lol: what you upto for new years??


Aww no do you have that bug? I'm trying to avoid human contact the last time I got a bug I got it in the summer and I had it for three weeks!!! Don't want to get this one aswell!

Aww poor Jessie bless gives her lots of excuses for extra cuddles 

Your cats sound like right monkeys! Cute ones mind 

I don't really celebrate new years. Today I'm hoping to buy a scrap book and some ink so I'm hoping to make a scrapbook of Teddy's life like I have her first haircut and lots of piccys and I'm hoping when she teeths I'll find some teeth. But the cats are teething and haven't found any  I am also going to buy a scrapbook/album just to put general pictures of the cats and teddy in. I will most likely be doing that all day tomorrow  I am hoping to take some nice pics at the park in the morning aswell  and I'm going to have egg and bacon for the first time in many years haha

What are you doing for new years? X


----------



## katie200

Hi 
Yep a bug I hate them too. I wish I could not come incontact with unwell peeps at times. Ha oh yes Jessie get lost of cuddles and always hands me her paws to be rubbed. :lol:

Aw I love doing scrap books I've started one where each page has all diffent pics of my pets at different ages also some of there pet friend and then family and past pets.. Still got lots to do on it but it very theptic to do. Yours sound great when you gone it you'll have to take pics of the pages and show me.

I will just watch a movie with mum and be online cuddle up with the pets.
I hope 2013 will be a great one for you. Also likely be trying to Carm Jessie down if fire works go off. They scare her.



Charleigh said:


> Aww no do you have that bug? I'm trying to avoid human contact the last time I got a bug I got it in the summer and I had it for three weeks!!! Don't want to get this one aswell!
> 
> Aww poor Jessie bless gives her lots of excuses for extra cuddles
> 
> Your cats sound like right monkeys! Cute ones mind
> 
> I don't really celebrate new years. Today I'm hoping to buy a scrap book and some ink so I'm hoping to make a scrapbook of Teddy's life like I have her first haircut and lots of piccys and I'm hoping when she teeths I'll find some teeth. But the cats are teething and haven't found any  I am also going to buy a scrapbook/album just to put general pictures of the cats and teddy in. I will most likely be doing that all day tomorrow  I am hoping to take some nice pics at the park in the morning aswell  and I'm going to have egg and bacon for the first time in many years haha
> 
> What are you doing for new years? X


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> Yep a bug I hate them too. I wish I could not come incontact with unwell peeps at times. Ha oh yes Jessie get lost of cuddles and always hands me her paws to be rubbed. :lol:
> 
> Aw I love doing scrap books I've started one where each page has all diffent pics of my pets at different ages also some of there pet friend and then family and past pets.. Still got lots to do on it but it very theptic to do. Yours sound great when you gone it you'll have to take pics of the pages and show me.
> 
> I will just watch a movie with mum and be online cuddle up with the pets.
> I hope 2013 will be a great one for you. Also likely be trying to Carm Jessie down if fire works go off. They scare her.


That's sounds lovely!  I will when I get my printer to work that's what I fell asleep doing today waiting for my laptop to download something to install it I ended up asleep with a printer and laptop on my lap!!

I hope it will be a great year for you too 

Get well soon 

Poor Jessie  I think the fireworks are a bit excessive tbh x


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> That's sounds lovely!  I will when I get my printer to work that's what I fell asleep doing today waiting for my laptop to download something to install it I ended up asleep with a printer and laptop on my lap!!
> 
> I hope it will be a great year for you too
> 
> Get well soon
> 
> Poor Jessie  I think the fireworks are a bit excessive tbh x


Aww cool I bet it will look amazing when it's done. Oh I've done that befor fell asleep with my laptop and my mums tryed to take it and I have said to her no I'm talk. 

Thanks hun
Me too I really hope it's a good year. I know Jessie hate fire works I don't like them either they remind me of the fire works display I was at as kid and the fire work went wrong and set the lady hair on fire who was watching them in front of me. * shudder* lol

Do teddy get scared when she hear fire works?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww cool I bet it will look amazing when it's done. Oh I've done that befor fell asleep with my laptop and my mums tryed to take it and I have said to her no I'm talk.
> 
> Thanks hun
> Me too I really hope it's a good year. I know Jessie hate fire works I don't like them either they remind me of the fire works display I was at as kid and the fire work went wrong and set the lady hair on fire who was watching them in front of me. * shudder* lol
> 
> Do teddy get scared when she hear fire works?


Haha I talk in my sleep aswell !!

Oh no that sounds awful! I don't mind them from afar perhaps one or two but its rediculous how many there are now!

She doesn't seem to be she's scared of the Hoover though! Xx


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Haha I talk in my sleep aswell !!
> 
> Oh no that sounds awful! I don't mind them from afar perhaps one or two but its rediculous how many there are now!
> 
> She doesn't seem to be she's scared of the Hoover though! Xx


Ha yeah my sister does, I walk sleep if I sleep I have poured boiling hot water on the floor thinking I'm making tea and up my iPod I the oven and fridge and fell down the stairs a few times. :lol:

It was scary and I agree there's so many of the too. Aw bless teddy, Holly send her cuddles she don't like the Hoover either.

Does teddy have a face toy? Jessie does a pink handbag she had it since she was a pup I got it here the first day we got her home and a year or so ageo it broke she cryed and cryed I had to get another that was exatly the sane I have a spare for if that Ine breaks now.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Ha yeah my sister does, I walk sleep if I sleep I have poured boiling hot water on the floor thinking I'm making tea and up my iPod I the oven and fridge and fell down the stairs a few times. :lol:
> 
> It was scary and I agree there's so many of the too. Aw bless teddy, Holly send her cuddles she don't like the Hoover either.
> 
> Does teddy have a face toy? Jessie does a pink handbag she had it since she was a pup I got it here the first day we got her home and a year or so ageo it broke she cryed and cryed I had to get another that was exatly the sane I have a spare for if that Ine breaks now.


Aww bless! 
Teddy says her and holly can gang up and get the Hoover! 
Aww bless her teddy likes this stuffed cat thing and those squeaky tennis balls no fav in particular. Doesn't look like I'll get any sleep :'(


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww bless!
> Teddy says her and holly can gang up and get the Hoover!
> Aww bless her teddy likes this stuffed cat thing and those squeaky tennis balls no fav in particular. Doesn't look like I'll get any sleep :'(


Awww bless her. Holly say your one well plan to get the Hoover. 
What time you gotta get up in up now and fed the cats. Jessie will be up in about 30 mins too. 

What are you upto today?

Jessie playing with her handbag toy.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awww bless her. Holly say your one well plan to get the Hoover.
> What time you gotta get up in up now and fed the cats. Jessie will be up in about 30 mins too.
> 
> What are you upto today?
> 
> Jessie playing with her handbag toy.
> jessie baby - YouTube


Aww that's so cute I like her taking it off of the handle 

I just fed them all so now teddy is in my bed, she's only allowed up on the morn after breaky  the cats came in and woke her up! So feeding was a little earlier than usual haha

When do you need to do yours?

I'm just popping to the shops and the park and hopefully having a nap haha 

Hbu? Xx


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww that's so cute I like her taking it off of the handle
> 
> I just fed them all so now teddy is in my bed, she's only allowed up on the morn after breaky  the cats came in and woke her up! So feeding was a little earlier than usual haha
> 
> When do you need to do yours?
> 
> I'm just popping to the shops and the park and hopefully having a nap haha
> 
> Hbu? Xx


Haha yeah she is cutie, at times I nomaly feed Holly at 5 am as she waves at me till I do. But was a bit late this morning. And smokey around 7:30 Jessie when she up inbetween 8-9 oclock. Haha

Ooh sounds nice, have fun at the park. And shop they shut early today don't they being new years.

Today I gonna do some writing and a bit of tidying up. And watch some tv as I don't feel well. My sister taking Jessie over the park with her friend and his lab Ella later they always have fun together. 

How's your weather this morning it well windy out side ours?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Haha yeah she is cutie, at times I nomaly feed Holly at 5 am as she waves at me till I do. But was a bit late this morning. And smokey around 7:30 Jessie when she up inbetween 8-9 oclock. Haha
> 
> Ooh sounds nice, have fun at the park. And shop they shut early today don't they being new years.
> 
> Today I gonna do some writing and a bit of tidying up. And watch some tv as I don't feel well. My sister taking Jessie over the park with her friend and his lab Ella later they always have fun together.
> 
> How's your weather this morning it well windy out side ours?


Wow very early! 
Yeah I think they do I'm hoping to go middayish.
Aww that will be nice for her  
It looks grey outside my window. My upstairs neighbour has a blackberry and he puts the alarm on vibrate on the floor and it vibrates so loud for ages. It wakes me up as I used to have the same phone  it just started at 8 wonder how long it will take him to turn off. It once went off at 4.30 and didn't stop till 6!!!!

Teddy is laying on one hand/arm making it very hard to type!!


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Wow very early!
> Yeah I think they do I'm hoping to go middayish.
> Aww that will be nice for her
> It looks grey outside my window. My upstairs neighbour has a blackberry and he puts the alarm on vibrate on the floor and it vibrates so loud for ages. It wakes me up as I used to have the same phone  it just started at 8 wonder how long it will take him to turn off. It once went off at 4.30 and didn't stop till 6!!!!
> 
> Teddy is laying on one hand/arm making it very hard to type!!


Oh no I know what you mean. It is so annyoing when phone go off at random times and no one turns them off. Ha yeah Holly likes being fed early and it give smokey a chance of eating his he's so fussy and if he deside he don't wanna eat it. Holly will if there fed at the same time in the morning.

Awww bless teddy she's like it my time get off the pouter. :lol: yeah that sound like a good idea cos I doubt they will be many shops open tomorrow either.

Yep it dull out side my window too.


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Oh no I know what you mean. It is so annyoing when phone go off at random times and no one turns them off. Ha yeah Holly likes being fed early and it give smokey a chance of eating his he's so fussy and if he deside he don't wanna eat it. Holly will if there fed at the same time in the morning.
> 
> Awww bless teddy she's like it my time get off the pouter. :lol: yeah that sound like a good idea cos I doubt they will be many shops open tomorrow either.
> 
> Yep it dull out side my window too.


Nówë is the same! If Mosi doesn't eat his food Nówë will finish it!

I just want to go to asda to get some ink and the range hopefully they will both be open.

The alarm just stopped! 15 mins of it!

Haha she made my fingers numb!

I think I might try to catch a nap as everyone has gone back to sleep haha have a lovely new years eve  xx


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Nówë is the same! If Mosi doesn't eat his food Nówë will finish it!
> 
> I just want to go to asda to get some ink and the range hopefully they will both be open.
> 
> The alarm just stopped! 15 mins of it!
> 
> Haha she made my fingers numb!
> 
> I think I might try to catch a nap as everyone has gone back to sleep haha have a lovely new years eve  xx


Awww bless cats are funny like that ain't they. Oh goody the alarms gone off that is better hey! 

Hahaha it so does make ya fingers numb. I now off to feed Jessie as she up now. Take care it's been great chatting with you.
Have a great new years ever and new year.


----------



## katie200

Happy new year all at night thread!!!


----------



## Jonesey

I hope you all had a very happy one!  We did a seafood supper and I ate way too much, plus had been out with Biscuit trudging through the snow for hours. I was so tired I fell asleep at 11:30pm and woke up just as the thingy was dropping down in Times Square at midnight. At least I was awake! My partying days are over, sigh.

Wishing you all a wonderful 2013!


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> I hope you all had a very happy one!  We did a seafood supper and I ate way too much, plus had been out with Biscuit trudging through the snow for hours. I was so tired I fell asleep at 11:30pm and woke up just as the thingy was dropping down in Times Square at midnight. At least I was awake! My partying days are over, sigh.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful 2013!


Hi Jonesey 
Hope you have a great 2013 a too. Sound like you had a nice evening. 
How are you and biscuit?


----------



## katie200

Hi all hope you're all well today and your pets!!!!


----------



## porps

evening katie, me n the kitties are all fine. Did you get up to owt for new year?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi all hope you're all well today and your pets!!!!


I'm good. Teddy and the cats are good 

How are you and your pets?


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> evening katie, me n the kitties are all fine. Did you get up to owt for new year?


Hi porps 
Glad your all well. Nope just watched a movie and saw in in with mum and the pets. What did you get upto new years?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I'm good. Teddy and the cats are good
> 
> How are you and your pets?


Aww glad your all well. We're alright, Smokey and Holly are playing with a box hahaha and Jessie asleep making cutie dreaming noises.

What you been upto today?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww glad your all well. We're alright, Smokey and Holly are playing with a box hahaha and Jessie asleep making cutie dreaming noises.
> 
> What you been upto today?


Aww bless them 

Not much tbh, I've been so tired! I did manage to get my printer working and print some pictures of teddy to send to her breeder. And I printed off the puppy training class form which I'm starting next thurs  quite excited haha 

What did you do today?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww bless them
> 
> Not much tbh, I've been so tired! I did manage to get my printer working and print some pictures of teddy to send to her breeder. And I printed off the puppy training class form which I'm starting next thurs  quite excited haha
> 
> What did you do today?


Hi
Oooh the excuiting puppy classes, you'll have to let me know how it all goes.  I bet the breeder will love pics of teddy she's cutie.

I have been tidying up so I can pull the tree down tomorrow. And just been looking after the pets and ordered my good shop for the week too.

Smokey looks so cutie right now sitting watching the tv lol he titles his head is cutie some times.

Have you been watching anything good?


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Hi porps
> Glad your all well. Nope just watched a movie and saw in in with mum and the pets. What did you get upto new years?


i went to a house party and got very drunk... too drunk... im sure i say this every year but never again!


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> i went to a house party and got very drunk... too drunk... im sure i say this every year but never again!


Ha!!!! Porps now are ya sure never again.   sounds like fun. How's your music been going do you still make music???


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> Oooh the excuiting puppy classes, you'll have to let me know how it all goes.  I bet the breeder will love pics of teddy she's cutie.
> 
> I have been tidying up so I can pull the tree down tomorrow. And just been looking after the pets and ordered my good shop for the week too.
> 
> Smokey looks so cutie right now sitting watching the tv lol he titles his head is cutie some times.
> 
> Have you been watching anything good?


Aww bless  I bet he looks adorable. The one good thing about not putting decs up is not having to take them down haha!!

No the telly is so boring!!! I have watched loads of DVDs instea though  I still really want to go see te hobbit 

Watch anything good?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww bless  I bet he looks adorable. The one good thing about not putting decs up is not having to take them down haha!!
> 
> No the telly is so boring!!! I have watched loads of DVDs instea though  I still really want to go see te hobbit
> 
> Watch anything good?


Hahaha you are right there!! I hate pulling them down but it has to be done.

Tv is boring I watched the new episode of mrs browns boys so funny:lol: and ted DVD that so funny too.

What DVD you been watching? Yeah the hobbit looks great!


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hahaha you are right there!! I hate pulling them down but it has to be done.
> 
> Tv is boring I watched the new episode of mrs browns boys so funny:lol: and ted DVD that so funny too.
> 
> What DVD you been watching? Yeah the hobbit looks great!


I watched ted just before Christmas it was quite funny. I watch the LOTR, some Harry potters, hairspray and i watched a few films on demand on sky I watch big miracle and the sitter 

What you doing tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I watched ted just before Christmas it was quite funny. I watch the LOTR, some Harry potters, hairspray and i watched a few films on demand on sky I watch big miracle and the sitter
> 
> What you doing tomorrow?


Oooh what big miracle and the sitter about? I wached Harry potter yesturday my sister has the hole set so I borrowed one. Hair sprays good too. I like Momma Mia the songs stick in ya head. Oh yes ted almost mad me want one!! 

Tomorrow I pulling down the tree and hopeful seeing my dad to return his phone he left. As the stupid thing keep going off and at 3 am even though it turned off.  also gonna flea the pets as it the time to do it.

What you upto tomorrow?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Oooh what big miracle and the sitter about? I wached Harry potter yesturday my sister has the hole set so I borrowed one. Hair sprays good too. I like Momma Mia the songs stick in ya head. Oh yes ted almost mad me want one!!
> 
> Tomorrow I pulling down the tree and hopeful seeing my dad to return his phone he left. As the stupid thing keep going off and at 3 am even though it turned off.  also gonna flea the pets as it the time to do it.
> 
> What you upto tomorrow?


Aww I'm fleaing the cat tomorrow aswell!! Teddy had her weekly groom today do I did her today haha 

I like mamma Mia too  big miracle is about some whales that get stuck under the ice and lots of people travel to save them it has drew Barrymore in it. The sitter has Jonah hill and it's about him baby sitting three kids but he takes them to a party and a drug dealers and the shops whilst he's babysitting them it had some really funny bits especially the little girl she had this attitude and dresse up in lots of make up like a right diva but she was so funny 

I have to go to the bank, post office (maybe post box), dog training place, shops, park, and return some books. Busy day haha. I might try to sleep now.

I hope you have a good day  xx


----------



## porps

katie200 said:


> Ha!!!! Porps now are ya sure never again.   sounds like fun. How's your music been going do you still make music???


not really, been concentrating on honing my dj skills.. im sure i will go back to writing tunes at some point tho. Do you still write?

Saw a funny film the other day called video game high school... clearly low budget but pretty funny. Except i dunno if its only funny to gaming nerds like me or actually truely funny


----------



## Jonesey

Hello there! Guess I've missed everyone again - crazy Canadian time.

I shoveled my OH's office property for two hours yesterday - I was dropping my daughter off to babysit at my sister's house which is just around the corner and I couldn't believe the mess of the sidewalks and parking. My OH was already out with Biscuit so I couldn't reach him to help. The guy who is supposed to take care of it for us didn't and it snowed on Saturday (couple inches) so it had been trodden down to treacherous ice for five days straight. It was a disgrace, clearing the snow when it was fresh would have been easy, but to think of people having to walk through that mess - we were embarrassed. And he called today too to ask if we'd hired someone else - said he listened to our answering machine and knew we weren't in till Thursday so was going to come early this morning and take care of it. STUPID!!! GAH!!! I had to be nice about it because it's hard to find people to do it for less than a fortune, but still I'm annoyed. And my hands are swollen from the shovel and I'm just aching. Blech.

Today, our first day back after New Years, at 3pm (our break time) my OH was getting the mail and saw a car speeding past and as he was closing the door there was a horrible crash - the sound of it went right through me. Our office is at the corner of a small street and a very busy main street. A woman with her two toddlers in the back of her car had run the stop sign and was t-boned in the main road by a guy in a mini van doing deliveries. It was awful. Her two children were fine, but the van struck her door and it was forty minutes to get her out and into the ambulance. My OH rushed over while I called 911. He found her glasses on the road and tried to keep her children calm. She was conscious. I have to say the emergency response was super fast, kudos to them. They were able to get the children out straight away and onto the the exciting (and hopefully distracting) fire truck. And the poor guy that hit her - he was in shock, terrified about the kids and injured from the airbag hitting him in the face and chest. He got zero attention till the woman was in the ambulance and had to stand in the cold. My OH told him to come into the office where it was warm, but he was just too upset to do anything but stand there waiting and watching. And it was not his fault at all, he had no chance to stop. And that poor woman, I don't know how injured she was or what caused her to run through the stop sign, just hope she's okay.

My day - jeebus.


----------



## Charleigh

Jonesey said:


> Hello there! Guess I've missed everyone again - crazy Canadian time.
> 
> I shoveled my OH's office property for two hours yesterday - I was dropping my daughter off to babysit at my sister's house which is just around the corner and I couldn't believe the mess of the sidewalks and parking. My OH was already out with Biscuit so I couldn't reach him to help. The guy who is supposed to take care of it for us didn't and it snowed on Saturday (couple inches) so it had been trodden down to treacherous ice for five days straight. It was a disgrace, clearing the snow when it was fresh would have been easy, but to think of people having to walk through that mess - we were embarrassed. And he called today too to ask if we'd hired someone else - said he listened to our answering machine and knew we weren't in till Thursday so was going to come early this morning and take care of it. STUPID!!! GAH!!! I had to be nice about it because it's hard to find people to do it for less than a fortune, but still I'm annoyed. And my hands are swollen from the shovel and I'm just aching. Blech.
> 
> Today, our first day back after New Years, at 3pm (our break time) my OH was getting the mail and saw a car speeding past and as he was closing the door there was a horrible crash - the sound of it went right through me. Our office is at the corner of a small street and a very busy main street. A woman with her two toddlers in the back of her car had run the stop sign and was t-boned in the main road by a guy in a mini van doing deliveries. It was awful. Her two children were fine, but the van struck her door and it was forty minutes to get her out and into the ambulance. My OH rushed over while I called 911. He found her glasses on the road and tried to keep her children calm. She was conscious. I have to say the emergency response was super fast, kudos to them. They were able to get the children out straight away and onto the the exciting (and hopefully distracting) fire truck. And the poor guy that hit her - he was in shock, terrified about the kids and injured from the airbag hitting him in the face and chest. He got zero attention till the woman was in the ambulance and had to stand in the cold. My OH told him to come into the office where it was warm, but he was just too upset to do anything but stand there waiting and watching. And it was not his fault at all, he had no chance to stop. And that poor woman, I don't know how injured she was or what caused her to run through the stop sign, just hope she's okay.
> 
> My day - jeebus.


Wow what a day!! That poor bloke, I feel sorry for him I would have been in pieces if I had crashed into someone 

Lucky! Getting snow!! Haha 

Hope the snow shovel man sorts himself out. I've never shoveled snow but I imagine it's hard work.

How is biscuit?

How are you?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww I'm fleaing the cat tomorrow aswell!! Teddy had her weekly groom today do I did her today haha
> 
> I like mamma Mia too  big miracle is about some whales that get stuck under the ice and lots of people travel to save them it has drew Barrymore in it. The sitter has Jonah hill and it's about him baby sitting three kids but he takes them to a party and a drug dealers and the shops whilst he's babysitting them it had some really funny bits especially the little girl she had this attitude and dresse up in lots of make up like a right diva but she was so funny
> 
> I have to go to the bank, post office (maybe post box), dog training place, shops, park, and return some books. Busy day haha. I might try to sleep now.
> 
> I hope you have a good day  xx


Hi

Ha Sounds like a great movie  Wow Sounds like you had a busy day. How's you and teddy and the cats today?

My lot are there normal hyper selfs :001_wub:


----------



## katie200

porps said:


> not really, been concentrating on honing my dj skills.. im sure i will go back to writing tunes at some point tho. Do you still write?
> 
> Saw a funny film the other day called video game high school... clearly low budget but pretty funny. Except i dunno if its only funny to gaming nerds like me or actually truely funny


Hi porps
Awww How's your dj stiff going? Yep i still write. Hallo that Sounds a funny Film. Teds a funny film. I watched the other day 

Hope your all well.


----------



## katie200

Jonesey said:


> Hello there! Guess I've missed everyone again - crazy Canadian time.
> 
> I shoveled my OH's office property for two hours yesterday - I was dropping my daughter off to babysit at my sister's house which is just around the corner and I couldn't believe the mess of the sidewalks and parking. My OH was already out with Biscuit so I couldn't reach him to help. The guy who is supposed to take care of it for us didn't and it snowed on Saturday (couple inches) so it had been trodden down to treacherous ice for five days straight. It was a disgrace, clearing the snow when it was fresh would have been easy, but to think of people having to walk through that mess - we were embarrassed. And he called today too to ask if we'd hired someone else - said he listened to our answering machine and knew we weren't in till Thursday so was going to come early this morning and take care of it. STUPID!!! GAH!!! I had to be nice about it because it's hard to find people to do it for less than a fortune, but still I'm annoyed. And my hands are swollen from the shovel and I'm just aching. Blech.
> 
> Today, our first day back after New Years, at 3pm (our break time) my OH was getting the mail and saw a car speeding past and as he was closing the door there was a horrible crash - the sound of it went right through me. Our office is at the corner of a small street and a very busy main street. A woman with her two toddlers in the back of her car had run the stop sign and was t-boned in the main road by a guy in a mini van doing deliveries. It was awful. Her two children were fine, but the van struck her door and it was forty minutes to get her out and into the ambulance. My OH rushed over while I called 911. He found her glasses on the road and tried to keep her children calm. She was conscious. I have to say the emergency response was super fast, kudos to them. They were able to get the children out straight away and onto the the exciting (and hopefully distracting) fire truck. And the poor guy that hit her - he was in shock, terrified about the kids and injured from the airbag hitting him in the face and chest. He got zero attention till the woman was in the ambulance and had to stand in the cold. My OH told him to come into the office where it was warm, but he was just too upset to do anything but stand there waiting and watching. And it was not his fault at all, he had no chance to stop. And that poor woman, I don't know how injured she was or what caused her to run through the stop sign, just hope she's okay.
> 
> My day - jeebus.


Hi Jonesey 
Wow that Sounds really Scary to watch let alone happen to I hope the woman and her Kids and that guy was okay. There Lucky you where there to help them.

How are you and buscuit tonight?


----------



## Guest

Evening all. Buddy has been a little terrierist today.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Evening all. Buddy has been a little terrierist today.


Awww bless how are you all today?


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Awww bless how are you all today?


We are great apart from a certain nail.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> We are great apart from a certain nail.


Aww glad your all okay


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers.


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> Evening pf'ers.


Evening David how's you and your pets?


----------



## davidc

katie200 said:


> Evening David how's you and your pets?


We're all fine thanks. Though tired so think I will head to bed soon. how are you?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ha Sounds like a great movie  Wow Sounds like you had a busy day. How's you and teddy and the cats today?
> 
> My lot are there normal hyper selfs :001_wub:


We're all good I just typed our a reply and my phone died 

Teddy went into [email protected] for the second time today and did a wee just before we went in (she weed in there last time!) then had a great big drink in there and was listening to most of my sit/leave it commands 

The cats are good I fleed them today I love the smell of it lol! Nówë scratched me yesterday it bruised!!! Devil cat haha

What did you do today?


----------



## katie200

davidc said:


> We're all fine thanks. Though tired so think I will head to bed soon. how are you?


Awwbglad your all well hope you have a nice Saturday.



Charleigh said:


> We're all good I just typed our a reply and my phone died
> 
> Teddy went into [email protected] for the second time today and did a wee just before we went in (she weed in there last time!) then had a great big drink in there and was listening to most of my sit/leave it commands
> 
> The cats are good I fleed them today I love the smell of it lol! Nówë scratched me yesterday it bruised!!! Devil cat haha
> 
> What did you do today?


Hi 
My ipod died last night to. :yikes: charged it now. 
Awww bless teddy she's so cutie, I bet she enjoyed going to [email protected] :001_wub:
Ha!! yes Smokey's like that bites and scatches. :yikes:
I'm alright gotta pull down the tree today , I know I said I would do it the other day but had such a head ache. :thumbdown: must do it to day. 

How are you today?

Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## katie200

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## ukdave

Hey Katie, How are you and your lil monsters? I'm just browsing the forums and staying inside from the outside heat. I have the aircon running.


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Hey Katie, How are you and your lil monsters? I'm just browsing the forums and staying inside from the outside heat. I have the aircon running.


Hi catpatrol. 
I'm alright hun cats are totally little monster this morning racing about. And Jessie asleep. It really nippy here sounds warm where you are.
How are you and your cats today?
Hope you have a nice Monday!!


----------



## Charleigh

Hello how're you?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Hello how're you?


Hello we're alright, how are you and teddy and the cats?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hello we're alright, how are you and teddy and the cats?


We're good thank you, everyone was being cheeky today haha 

I think I have a cold or something though as I have a horrible cough 

What are you doing?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> We're good thank you, everyone was being cheeky today haha
> 
> I think I have a cold or something though as I have a horrible cough
> 
> What are you doing?


Aww bless them, sounds so cutie. I hope you cold gets better soon Hun, they do suck. 
My lot have been monster today smokey has pulled his house cat bed over again on top of himself. I sware he thinks he's a touturse soon he'll be walking the cat bed around the house:lol:

Have you watched any good tv I just finched writing another1,000 words and been watching pushing dasys on DVD.

I been having to do my writing in parts the last few days as I had bad head aches.
What are you upto today?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Aww bless them, sounds so cutie. I hope you cold gets better soon Hun, they do suck.
> My lot have been monster today smokey has pulled his house cat bed over again on top of himself. I sware he thinks he's a touturse soon he'll be walking the cat bed around the house:lol:
> 
> Have you watched any good tv I just finched writing another1,000 words and been watching pushing dasys on DVD.
> 
> I been having to do my writing in parts the last few days as I had bad head aches.
> What are you upto today?


Aww bless, my mum it a paper bag out of the cupboard to put all the newspapers in and Nówë jumped in it ad ran off!! He ripped it all and had half of it stuck to his head!! He looked very funny 

Mosi was playing with a sink full of water as there was a panda toy floating in it and he got soaked!! Then got it all over me!! Haha bless

I watched glee  and celeb bb  and law and order svu so not bad telly last night 

Aww that's great that you've written so much! Hope your headaches get better soon 

I need to return something to [email protected] and I'm thinking about adopting a hamster from there :| only if he's still there I just hate walking past the adoption bit as its often animals that they can no longer sell  I don't know why I looked the other day as now I feel bad for leaving the little hamster in the store. I'm hoping some one will have adopted him  I'm so silly haha

I also want to go to the post office and perhaps the range as a different scrapbook I got has a tear in it!! I must be rotten at choosing the good ones!

What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

Hi charleigh
Hahaha Awww that's so funny bless them. They can't half make ya smile at times hey. Was it a new episode of glee?? Sounds like good tv night. 
Aww that's not silly I know what you mean when you see them in the adoption bit and it's like poor hammy then you go home and wonder if the hammy got a home it can play on ya mind I was always like that too.
Hamsters are cutie. Hope he found a home.

Wow you sound like you have a busy busy day tomorrow! I am hopeful gonna do more writing and got my sister popping in I must remind her to come on the 17 th as it's mums birthday and she'll likely forget If not. Apart from that house work and trying not to be so dizzy.

Thanks Hun, hOpe you feel better soon too. 
Ha!!! My neighbour cookcoo alarm just made the cats jump ha



Charleigh said:


> Aww bless, my mum it a paper bag out of the cupboard to put all the newspapers in and Nówë jumped in it ad ran off!! He ripped it all and had half of it stuck to his head!! He looked very funny
> 
> Mosi was playing with a sink full of water as there was a panda toy floating in it and he got soaked!! Then got it all over me!! Haha bless
> 
> I watched glee  and celeb bb  and law and order svu so not bad telly last night
> 
> Aww that's great that you've written so much! Hope your headaches get better soon
> 
> I need to return something to [email protected] and I'm thinking about adopting a hamster from there :| only if he's still there I just hate walking past the adoption bit as its often animals that they can no longer sell  I don't know why I looked the other day as now I feel bad for leaving the little hamster in the store. I'm hoping some one will have adopted him  I'm so silly haha
> 
> I also want to go to the post office and perhaps the range as a different scrapbook I got has a tear in it!! I must be rotten at choosing the good ones!
> 
> What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi charleigh
> Hahaha Awww that's so funny bless them. They can't half make ya smile at times hey. Was it a new episode of glee?? Sounds like good tv night.
> Aww that's not silly I know what you mean when you see them in the adoption bit and it's like poor hammy then you go home and wonder if the hammy got a home it can play on ya mind I was always like that too.
> Hamsters are cutie. Hope he found a home.
> 
> Wow you sound like you have a busy busy day tomorrow! I am hopeful gonna do more writing and got my sister popping in I must remind her to come on the 17 th as it's mums birthday and she'll likely forget If not. Apart from that house work and trying not to be so dizzy.
> 
> Thanks Hun, hOpe you feel better soon too.
> Ha!!! My neighbour cookcoo alarm just made the cats jump ha


Yea it was the first one of series 4  it guest started whoopi Goldberg and Kate Hudson (who has an amazing voice!) I really like glee I love all the singing! Lea Michele has an amazing voice! Some of the story lines are really touching aswell.

Yeah I'm exactly like that which is why I try not to look, i dont really know why i looke as its playing on my mind so much i just hope he got a nce home he was very cute so perhaps a kiddy got him 

I'm so glad they don't sell/rehome mice otherwise I would be overrun! I love mice 

Aww my mum is like that! Forgetting everyone's birthdays! If I didn't remind her she wouldn't know haha. I think she even half forgot hers once! Hope your mum has a nice birthday 

How is your writing going? Do you ever get writers block?

Hope you have a nice day today 

I might try and sleep as teddy will be waking me up in a few hours for food! She has a habit of jumping on the bed and trying to lick the skin off of my face!! then nibbling on my ears and eyebrows!! She's only being sweet but it's very surprising when you just wake up haha 

She definitely knows when it's breaky time as she sleeps until at least 7.30 sometimes as late as 9 in her crate with the door open! So she doesn't bother before hand although she may sometimes wake up and wander round the room and go back to bed. She never comes on the bed before hand (although the other night I got up to the toilet came back and found her laying in my space!) She must have a great body clock to know when she is and isnt allowed on the bed 

Have a nice day 

Good night xx


----------



## katie200

Night night Hun, I will have to watch glee on catch up as I like it too.didn't know it had started again. Yeah I'm the sane look and then it plays on ya mind I hope he got a home too.

Ha!! I get writers block a lot but after a break I normal can pick it up again. Lol or afer a chat with a friend. Awww teddy so cutie he sound really clever. 
Have a lovely Monday 
Take care 
Night. 


Charleigh said:


> Yea it was the first one of series 4  it guest started whoopi Goldberg and Kate Hudson (who has an amazing voice!) I really like glee I love all the singing! Lea Michele has an amazing voice! Some of the story lines are really touching aswell.
> 
> Yeah I'm exactly like that which is why I try not to look, i dont really know why i looke as its playing on my mind so much i just hope he got a nce home he was very cute so perhaps a kiddy got him
> 
> I'm so glad they don't sell/rehome mice otherwise I would be overrun! I love mice
> 
> Aww my mum is like that! Forgetting everyone's birthdays! If I didn't remind her she wouldn't know haha. I think she even half forgot hers once! Hope your mum has a nice birthday
> 
> How is your writing going? Do you ever get writers block?
> 
> Hope you have a nice day today
> 
> I might try and sleep as teddy will be waking me up in a few hours for food! She has a habit of jumping on the bed and trying to lick the skin off of my face!! then nibbling on my ears and eyebrows!! She's only being sweet but it's very surprising when you just wake up haha
> 
> She definitely knows when it's breaky time as she sleeps until at least 7.30 sometimes as late as 9 in her crate with the door open! So she doesn't bother before hand although she may sometimes wake up and wander round the room and go back to bed. She never comes on the bed before hand (although the other night I got up to the toilet came back and found her laying in my space!) She must have a great body clock to know when she is and isnt allowed on the bed
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> Good night xx


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> Hi catpatrol.
> I'm alright hun cats are totally little monster this morning racing about. And Jessie asleep. It really nippy here sounds warm where you are.
> How are you and your cats today?
> Hope you have a nice Monday!!


My cats are inside from the heat and I just uploaded a thread with a few photos of the cats :001_wub:. I hope you have a nice Monday too and give Smokey, Holly and Jessie a hug for me :001_wub: they too cute and gorgeous xxxx


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> My cats are inside from the heat and I just uploaded a thread with a few photos of the cats :001_wub:. I hope you have a nice Monday too and give Smokey, Holly and Jessie a hug for me :001_wub: they too cute and gorgeous xxxx


Aww I will have to go look at the thread of your cutie cats give them hugs from us Smokey and Holly are being cutie to night. Holly's purring and smokey on his cat bed lol.

How are you and all?


----------



## Charleigh

Hello how're you?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Hello how're you?


We're alright how are you and teddy tonight?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> We're alright how are you and teddy tonight?


We're good exhausted but good!! I fell asleep on the sofa and just woke up! How have you been?


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> Aww I will have to go look at the thread of your cutie cats give them hugs from us Smokey and Holly are being cutie to night. Holly's purring and smokey on his cat bed lol.
> 
> How are you and all?


Aww Holly and Smokey vewwy cute! :biggrin5: ((((hugs)))) from us too! Today we are all good, more hot weather and the felines don't mind it.  How are you going?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> We're good exhausted but good!! I fell asleep on the sofa and just woke up! How have you been?


Hi Charleigh

Aw glad your all well. I'm alright been having bad head so haven't been on the pouter as much.  :crazy: 
Smokey and Holly are great still little monster and Jessie asleep but today all she done is squeaked her toys :glare:

What you all been up-to today? :001_smile:


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Aww Holly and Smokey vewwy cute! :biggrin5: ((((hugs)))) from us too! Today we are all good, more hot weather and the felines don't mind it.  How are you going?


Aww glad your all well hope your weather cools down soon. 
We're alright Smokey and Holly are being their monster selfs and Jessie been squeaking :lol:

What have you and the kitty's been up-to lately?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi Charleigh
> 
> Aw glad your all well. I'm alright been having bad head so haven't been on the pouter as much.  :crazy:
> Smokey and Holly are great still little monster and Jessie asleep but today all she done is squeaked her toys :glare:
> 
> What you all been up-to today? :001_smile:


Not much, I was hoping it would snow 
We're all well  
Hope you're feeling better  
What you upto tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Not much, I was hoping it would snow
> We're all well
> Hope you're feeling better
> What you upto tomorrow?


Hi charleigh
Have you had snow tonight were had loads of it Jessie loved it so much she went mad. 
I'm feel a lot better tonight
I have just been watching the snow and looking after the pets
What you been up to? How are you all?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Hi charleigh
> Have you had snow tonight were had loads of it Jessie loved it so much she went mad.
> I'm feel a lot better tonight
> I have just been watching the snow and looking after the pets
> What you been up to? How are you all?


Yeah it snowed a fair bit and I took teddy out, she didn't seem fazed haha. I fell asleep at 7pm and just woke up!! I haven't done much, I let teddy off lead for the first time yesterday and again today she's so good! It makes up for the toilet training struggles haha

How are your meow-meows? Mine were being piggy today haha


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Yeah it snowed a fair bit and I took teddy out, she didn't seem fazed haha. I fell asleep at 7pm and just woke up!! I haven't done much, I let teddy off lead for the first time yesterday and again today she's so good! It makes up for the toilet training struggles haha
> 
> How are your meow-meows? Mine were being piggy today haha


Awww bless cuties. It snowed here too and Jessie went bonkers she really did she loves it even Holly went out for a pic she was almost blended in with the snow :lol:

Have you watched anything good on tv? I bet you were well happy teddy was good off lead


----------



## katie200

Holly Smokey and Jessie snow pics from this evening :001_wub: :001_wub: :yesnod:


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awww bless cuties. It snowed here too and Jessie went bonkers she really did she loves it even Holly went out for a pic she was almost blended in with the snow :lol:
> 
> Have you watched anything good on tv? I bet you were well happy teddy was good off lead


Aww bless em  
I've been watching big brother and those got to dance auditions  
Yeah I was, I kept putting it off as I was so nervous but on Sunday I woke up really early ad just thought why not? And she was brilliant, have some ham and she won't leave your side 



katie200 said:


> Holly Smokey and Jessie snow pics from this evening :001_wub: :001_wub: :yesnod:


Bless they look adorable!!










This is teddy bad quality but it was dark and I only had my phone haha


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww bless em
> I've been watching big brother and those got to dance auditions
> Yeah I was, I kept putting it off as I was so nervous but on Sunday I woke up really early ad just thought why not? And she was brilliant, have some ham and she won't leave your side
> 
> Bless they look adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is teddy bad quality but it was dark and I only had my phone haha


Awwwwwww soooo cutie!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: bless
She Sounds like a clever dog. Does you cats like the snow?
How are you this evening?


----------



## katie200

IT snowed a blizzared here today here some pics of holly smokey and Jessie in to today. It looked really beautiful out


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awwwwwww soooo cutie!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: bless
> She Sounds like a clever dog. Does you cats like the snow?
> How are you this evening?


I'm good went to bed so early and just woke up! The cats are indoor cats if it snows some more ill try and bring some in haha  
Nearly all our snows gone 



katie200 said:


> IT snowed a blizzared here today here some pics of holly smokey and Jessie in to today. It looked really beautiful out


Awe they're so cute 

How're you?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> I'm good went to bed so early and just woke up! The cats are indoor cats if it snows some more ill try and bring some in haha
> Nearly all our snows gone
> 
> Awe they're so cute
> 
> How're you?


Awwwwwww bless holly an indoor cat but I take her out on a harness she liked so join smokey out there now and then and i like the pics for me Photo book:yesnod:

I'm alright can't sleep so got mrs brown Boys on and got holly cuddled up with me being cute 
What you been upto today?


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> Awwwwwww bless holly an indoor cat but I take her out on a harness she liked so join smokey out there now and then and i like the pics for me Photo book:yesnod:
> 
> I'm alright can't sleep so got mrs brown Boys on and got holly cuddled up with me being cute
> What you been upto today?


Aww bless I might do that for my cats  
I went to the park and came back and slept! I have a headache those ones that make you feel sicky and I thought going to bed early would get to of it but I still have it, I'm watching the flinstones haha but I'm goin to find something else to watch in the minute 

What you doing tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Aww bless I might do that for my cats
> I went to the park and came back and slept! I have a headache those ones that make you feel sicky and I thought going to bed early would get to of it but I still have it, I'm watching the flinstones haha but I'm goin to find something else to watch in the minute
> 
> What you doing tomorrow?


I hope your head feels better soon. I know how you feel I've had some really bad heads lately.
Ha coolthe flintstones are funny. I am cleaning and writing tomorrow cos its mums birthday thurday. 

What you upto tomorrow?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Morning all


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Morning all


Morning Rolacolacube.
How are you and your pets? Did you get snow?


----------



## Rolacolacube

katie200 said:


> Morning Rolacolacube.
> How are you and your pets? Did you get snow?


Morning hun. I'm ok-ish. Not been in the best of health lately tbh but I'm ok. Kitties are ok although whilst I was in bed unwell today, I think they may have had a fight as just after midnight I noticed blood on Ginges back so I think I'm going to have to call the vets tomorrow  

We had snow a couple of days ago but it was gone the following day. I have a huge snow phobia so happy it didn't stay lol.

How are you and yours?? xx


----------



## Charleigh

katie200 said:


> I hope your head feels better soon. I know how you feel I've had some really bad heads lately.
> Ha coolthe flintstones are funny. I am cleaning and writing tomorrow cos its mums birthday thurday.
> 
> What you upto tomorrow?


Not much, probably go to the park and I need to phone zooplus to sort out an order. 
Thank you  
Haha I have a packet of rich teas so I opened them slowly as teddy was asleep in her crate and tried to get one out with out making a noise then teddy pounced on the bed and stole some!!! She's back in her bed now though Haha 



Rolacolacube said:


> Morning all


 Good morning


----------



## Rolacolacube

Morning Charleigh. Hope you are well


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Morning hun. I'm ok-ish. Not been in the best of health lately tbh but I'm ok. Kitties are ok although whilst I was in bed unwell today, I think they may have had a fight as just after midnight I noticed blood on Ginges back so I think I'm going to have to call the vets tomorrow
> 
> We had snow a couple of days ago but it was gone the following day. I have a huge snow phobia so happy it didn't stay lol.
> 
> How are you and yours?? xx


Hi 
I hope you feel better soon hun(((((((hugs))))) it sucked to feel unwell in been out of Software to lately with extreme head aches I hope your cats feel better soon too its horrible when they fight.

I'm alright pets been lovingly the snow and smokey and holly are sleeping now.. Jessie making dreaming noise too. What you up to tomorrow?


----------



## Rolacolacube

Both mine are asleep now thankfully lol.

I have a doctors appointment in the morning and need to call the vets about Ginge so hopefully I can get her an appointment too.

What about you? Any plans?


----------



## katie200

Charleigh said:


> Not much, probably go to the park and I need to phone zooplus to sort out an order.
> Thank you
> Haha I have a packet of rich teas so I opened them slowly as teddy was asleep in her crate and tried to get one out with out making a noise then teddy pounced on the bed and stole some!!! She's back in her bed now though Haha
> 
> Good morning


Haha she has super hearing :001_wub: bless cutie. Jessie like that can hear a packet open a mile away shw was walking about the house awncering a dog barking out side was so funny and cute :001_wub:
Good luck on getting your Order sorted. 
Have a nice time at the park


----------



## katie200

Rolacolacube said:


> Both mine are asleep now thankfully lol.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment in the morning and need to call the vets about Ginge so hopefully I can get her an appointment too.
> 
> What about you? Any plans?


Good luck with your docotors appointment and hope you get ginge sorted too
I just tridying and writing as mum birthday thurday. That's about it lol


----------



## Mepoooo

Hello all


----------



## katie200

Evening all, How's everyones week going?  How are all your pets?


----------



## katie200

Hi all 

Hows everyone tonight? Holly and Jessie are great both been little monster as all good pets should be.. :wink: 

But smokey had a trip to the vet Thursday he was a hissing not a happy kitty, his leg had swollen, however two injections later he was home. :nonod: 
He's okay just grumpy at being made stay in till his legs all better.

I hope your all well and pets to..


----------



## Valanita

Right! I'm off to bed now, night everyone.


----------



## katie200

Valanita said:


> Right! I'm off to bed now, night everyone.


Night night.


----------



## Skipperoo

Does 8.36pm classify as night to be able to write on the night thread? Xxx


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> Does 8.36pm classify as night to be able to write on the night thread? Xxx


of course it does, How's you and your pets? this evening.


----------



## Guest

Good evening all.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Good evening all.


Evening Danielle How are you all?


----------



## Skipperoo

Hi Katie 

I'm not too bad thanks, how are you? Skipper is good, asleep on the bed whilst i am downstairs watching a movie! How are yours? Xxx


----------



## Skipperoo

Evening Danielle  x


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> Hi Katie
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks, how are you? Skipper is good, asleep on the bed whilst i am downstairs watching a movie! How are yours? Xxx


Aww skipper sounds adorable. What movie you watching? we're alright; Smokey's overjoyed that hes aloud out again. (in the day)

Holly is watching next doors cat from my bedroom window. And Jessie fast Asleep on her bed. :lol:

I Just finished watching coronation street


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh I am watching an old movie called Murder by Death, it is parody on all the great murder detectives. It's quite funny, but I mostly watch it because it has Maggie Smith in  xx


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> Oh I am watching an old movie called Murder by Death, it is parody on all the great murder detectives. It's quite funny, but I mostly watch it because it has Maggie Smith in  xx


That sounds an interesting movie.  some of the classic type movie are really good.

I was watching smokey as he came into the living room to see the dog he loves her a lot. :frown2:

Have you had a lot of snow where you are? We didn't get that much. :frown2:


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh bless that is such a good picture! Very cute 

Nope, we got nothing - well, we had the odd snow flake with the rain, apart from that, nothing  it seems to avoid me wherever I go! I lived in Scotland for 8 months over winter and we only ever had an inch of laid snow once xxx


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Evening Danielle How are you all?


We are fine. Buddy's in his crate.


Skipperoo said:


> Evening Danielle  x


Evening skipper, how are you.


----------



## Skipperoo

I'm not too bad at all Danielle  what are you up to? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> I'm not too bad at all Danielle  what are you up to? Xxx


I'm watching my Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets DVD.


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh my goodness another Harry Potter fan - I love everything about it! Xx


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> Oh bless that is such a good picture! Very cute
> 
> Nope, we got nothing - well, we had the odd snow flake with the rain, apart from that, nothing  it seems to avoid me wherever I go! I lived in Scotland for 8 months over winter and we only ever had an inch of laid snow once xxx


 avoid you well have to point it in your direction at Xmas time. Over here we never get it too bad. But it's nice when it does lay because I can take pics of my lot in it. :thumbup1:

Aww yeah they are cute little monsters. 

This is Jessie in the snow just after Xmas.  wish it snowed like that again it's really pretty.

What you got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> We are fine. Buddy's in his crate.
> 
> Evening skipper, how are you.


Aww good good glad your all well.


----------



## Skipperoo

Well I have the day off luckily so I am planning on complaining to my letting agent, then seeing if I can view other houses as tenancy is coming to an end this summer. How about you? Xx


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm watching my Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets DVD.


My sister love the films of harry potter. I however preferred the books. Even-though I have soon all the films too.


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> Well I have the day off luckily so I am planning on complaining to my letting agent, then seeing if I can view other houses as tenancy is coming to an end this summer. How about you? Xx


Good luck with the letting agent and finding a new place.

I will be writing the novel I been working on tomorrow. :skep: 
Also got mum's brother coming and my dad said he's popping in too so jessie will be ooh guests there here for me!!!


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh wow a novel - what kind of genre is it? If you don't mind my asking  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> Oh my goodness another Harry Potter fan - I love everything about it! Xx


I love it too. Go Harry go sort mr basilisk out.


katie200 said:


> My sister love the films of harry potter. I however preferred the books. Even-though I have soon all the films too.


I prefer the movies.


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> Oh wow a novel - what kind of genre is it? If you don't mind my asking  xxxx


It's fantasy novel I really enjoyed writing it I have written 63,000 words of it now still got a lot to go to get to 85,000 words.

It's called l- Finding Destiny is about. A lad called Alex he goes off to find his sister horse, however end up in a wood that is enchanted with Gypsies and he ends up being sent to a future were he finds he has a wife and baby- but his baby who they call (Destiny) is sort of magically cursed, and Alex is the only one that can see it. 


Do you like writing and reading? or have any hobbies?


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I love it too. Go Harry go sort mr basilisk out.
> 
> I prefer the movies.


So does my sister I think I don't because when reading the books I had my own Idea of what they all where like and I often find movie's never live up to the way it plays out in my mind.


----------



## Skipperoo

I love reading so so much, and on the odd occasion I have been known to write. I wanted to become an author/journalist but it is getting the Uni qualifications at my age.

I crochet for fun though - love it. I make dog and cat blankets called Snugglies 

I personally like the books better than the films, but the films are awesome because of the cast... Fiona Shaw, Imelda Staunton, and of course Maggie Smith   xxx


----------



## katie200

Skipperoo said:


> I love reading so so much, and on the odd occasion I have been known to write. I wanted to become an author/journalist but it is getting the Uni qualifications at my age.
> 
> I crochet for fun though - love it. I make dog and cat blankets called Snugglies
> 
> I personally like the books better than the films, but the films are awesome because of the cast... Fiona Shaw, Imelda Staunton, and of course Maggie Smith   xxx


Me too I am always reading and writing. What do you like to write about? I write short stories as well it's very soothing.
Aw you might be one one day.  I want to be an author one- day but either way I do love to write.

I tried crochet but could never get the hang of it- I love knitting through and sewing.

I agree the films were great but I think they can never live up to the book because everyone see a story slightly differently.

Whats your fave book apart from Harry Potter? One of mine is The Keeper of moon heaven by Ciara gold.


----------



## Guest

Evening how are we all.


----------



## Skipperoo

Evening danni, weird, I was thinking of posting here very soon. I am well, how are you? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> Evening danni, weird, I was thinking of posting here very soon. I am well, how are you? Xxx


I'm great. About to give Buddy his bedtime treat.


----------



## Skipperoo

Very nice  did you have a good day? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> Very nice  did you have a good day? Xxx


As good as it can be with work being done upstairs and a terrier up to no good lol.


----------



## Skipperoo

Lol, sorry your day has seemed trying, a better evening, perhaps? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> Lol, sorry your day has seemed trying, a better evening, perhaps? Xxx


Yes much better evening. Gave Buddy a doggie chocolate drop so he is happy and now fast asleep.


----------



## Skipperoo

Sounds lovely  I am watching Birds of a Feather xxx


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> Sounds lovely  I am watching Birds of a Feather xxx


I'm watching a DVD. The lion king 2 Simba's pride.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers, how is everybody?


----------



## Skipperoo

Evening all  x


----------



## Guest

Evening all.


----------



## Skipperoo

Evening how are you? X


----------



## Guest

Skipperoo said:


> Evening how are you? X


I'mfine. How are you.


----------



## davidc

Evening pf'ers, how is everyone.


----------



## Skipperoo

Heya David 

I'm not too bad, just had a clean up of the kitchen as have been in bed all day due to feeling rough with the start of a chest infection and cut myself on the blade of the electric cutter, not good! X


----------



## davidc

Skipperoo said:


> Heya David
> 
> I'm not too bad, just had a clean up of the kitchen as have been in bed all day due to feeling rough with the start of a chest infection and cut myself on the blade of the electric cutter, not good! X


Oh sounds like a stressful day.
And ouch, that must have really hurt. 
Tomorrow is a new day, hopefully you will have better luck then.


----------



## katie200

Hi how's everyone and your pet?


----------



## casde

this is a place for me too!


----------



## katie200

Hope everyone well!!


----------



## Harveybash

Anyone around ?


----------



## katie200

How is everyone this evening? Hope your all well!


----------



## Nicky10

I'm doing pretty well got an assignment finished for uni so don't have anything to do for a week or so so just enjoying the sun. How are you and Jesse?


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I'm doing pretty well got an assignment finished for uni so don't have anything to do for a week or so so just enjoying the sun. How are you and Jesse?


Hi Nicky

Well done you!! That's great, how's your uni going? Jessie loving the sunshine! Cats are too. I'm alright been a bit of a strange few weeks but getting there. Oh the bright side my writing course is going well!

How's You and Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

Buster's loving the sun as well we've been doing pretty well. I'm glad your writing course is going well, I enjoy writing I'm just not very good at it.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Buster's loving the sun as well we've been doing pretty well. I'm glad your writing course is going well, I enjoy writing I'm just not very good at it.


Aww that's great that Buster's been loving the sunshine. I'm sure you're a great writer. It is really nice to write I'm getting better at it!

What's you studying at uni?


----------



## Nicky10

I'm studying environmental science and the plan is to do a masters in environmental management. But at the minute I'm about halfway through a bachelors degree with the open university.

I'll admit I'm not a very good writer but projects like nanowrimo help a lot.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I'm studying environmental science and the plan is to do a masters in environmental management. But at the minute I'm about halfway through a bachelors degree with the open university.
> 
> I'll admit I'm not a very good writer but projects like nanowrimo help a lot.


Oh, that sounds like a very interesting course to learn.
Good luck with it. Cool that sounds helpful. 
The course I took on creative and novel writing has been really helpful. 

Have you been reading any good books or watching any good tv?


----------



## Nicky10

I've been watching all kinds of shows while I'm studying game of thrones, the Borgias, vikings etc. I'm trying to reread all the wheel of time books but it's not going so well .

Your cat is gorgeous.


----------



## peskinxbi4

lol cats do seem to go crazy at night don't they, Tilly is the same...spends the day lounging around but right now he's head first in the pet toy box...yet the dogs...despite their day of adventure...well...(much to the rule books disappointment) Penny in layed snoozing on the pillow next to me,fizz in layed on my feet and tex is on the floor by the bed...he can't get up as i don't fancy going through the floorboards ha.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I've been watching all kinds of shows while I'm studying game of thrones, the Borgias, vikings etc. I'm trying to reread all the wheel of time books but it's not going so well .
> 
> Your cat is gorgeous.


Hi Nicky

Cool I so have to catch up I think writing has taken over.  what Borgias about? Oh that sounds an interesting book. 
Ha! Holly say why thank you she a little monster really
How's you all?


----------



## katie200

peskinxbi4 said:


> lol cats do seem to go crazy at night don't they, Tilly is the same...spends the day lounging around but right now he's head first in the pet toy box...yet the dogs...despite their day of adventure...well...(much to the rule books disappointment) Penny in layed snoozing on the pillow next to me,fizz in layed on my feet and tex is on the floor by the bed...he can't get up as i don't fancy going through the floorboards ha.


Hi 
Ha yes mine go insane at night running around. I like your pets names. How are you all?


----------



## Valanita

And so to bed!


----------



## katie200

Hey all hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## northnsouth

Might be here for a while tonight.
I have my Mum's funeral tomorrow just can not relax.


----------



## Guest

northnsouth said:


> Might be here for a while tonight.
> I have my Mum's funeral tomorrow just can not relax.


I'm so sorry. if you need a chat my pm box I's open.


----------



## Valanita

northnsouth said:


> Might be here for a while tonight.
> I have my Mum's funeral tomorrow just can not relax.


I am so sorry to hear this. ((((Big hugs)))) from me.


----------



## katie200

northnsouth said:


> Might be here for a while tonight.
> I have my Mum's funeral tomorrow just can not relax.


(((((((((((massive hugs))))) sorry to hear about you mum..


----------



## katie200

Hows every-ones pets? Have they all been enjoying the sunshine? 
Jessie has she has been like yaya it's summer and I will dog bathe all I like. :crazy:


----------



## Flamingoes

Katie was and still is :lol: an absolutely wonderful member but I think she watches more than posts at the minute.

I'm bumping this for anyone that might have missed it at the time xxxx


----------



## moggiemum

i had a little chat with katie last nite on here, i think shes catching up on her writing atm , her and pets are well

aww jesse is so happy in the sun


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> i had a little chat with katie last nite on here, i think shes catching up on her writing atm , her and pets are well
> 
> aww jesse is so happy in the sun


that's lovely to know!

So much nicer to see these things about members than other cack flying about!


----------



## katie200

Tiptoe in quietly  How are you all and your pets? 

Smokey and Holly have been insane with hyper cat-ness and remote envy Jessie still scared of the fire works will be glad when they are over. :frown2:

Anyway what you all been up-to?


----------



## Flamingoes

katie200 said:


> Tiptoe in quietly  How are you all and your pets?
> 
> Smokey and Holly have been insane with hyper cat-ness and remote envy Jessie still scared of the fire works will be glad when they are over. :frown2:
> 
> Anyway what you all been up-to?


I lost your number again baby girl; can you just text me if I pm you mine?

I'm good but much better for seeing you about; how are YOU doing? xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Flamingoes said:


> I lost your number again baby girl; can you just text me if I pm you mine?
> 
> I'm good but much better for seeing you about; how are YOU doing? xxxxx


Sure I can send me your number and I shall text you

Its cheered me up to see you about too.  I'm getting there.. Hows your pets did they cope through the fire works? :001_huh:


----------



## cheekyscrip

hi..Katie...xxx


----------



## katie200

cheekyscrip said:


> hi..Katie...xxx


Hi Cheekyscrip how are you all?


----------



## Mirx3

sooo do any night owls still use this ?  First time posting in it!


----------



## moggiemum

will now i keep forgetting its here
i must say im exhausted ive been on here all day on and off, you might see me down rehab later


----------



## Mirx3

Aww! you going to bed?

I am a bit tired myself just can't bring myself to go to bed lol


----------



## moggiemum

yep still here too ,lol , ive just made a coffee as im slowly fading


----------



## redroses2106

I'm here - I seem to struggle to sleep these days


----------



## moggiemum

join the clubb, hi RR


----------



## Guest

Was going to get an early night tonight, there goes that early night. Off to bed now though. I'll try and cow on thi thread tomorrow night.


----------



## Mirx3

redroses2106 said:


> I'm here - I seem to struggle to sleep these days


Have you tried taking a bath in lavender soap before bed? It is supposed to help soothe you.


----------



## redroses2106

hii moggiemum *waves* 


I am actually just about to order some lavender pillow spray - I think it's because I just lie and over think things at night time - I don't have a bath just a shower unfortunately or that's exactly what I would do


----------



## Mirx3

aww  hopefully the pillow spray works.

both kitties are asleep as well as OH lol it is so incredibly quiet in here.


----------



## moggiemum

i might start reading again , im either on here or watching stuff on iplayer, candy crush nearly drove me nuts lol


----------



## redroses2106

thankyou I hope it works too, enjoy the peace whilst it lasts 

being on here sort of counts as reading doesn't it?  :lol: a very long never ending virtual book of stories


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> i might start reading again , im either on here or watching stuff on iplayer, candy crush nearly drove me nuts lol


Never played candy crush

What kind of books do you like to read?


----------



## moggiemum

hehe thats why i stopped , nothing gets me going anymore , i like thrillers really , i suppose but not really stuck on any authors, its been so long cant remember, oh started billy conelly biography by his wife pamela stevenson,its good, will finish it soon, erm ahh angelas ashes good i cried buckets, paddy clarkes hahaha, lost it before i finished it, ooops none of those are thrillers lol, i went trugh a stage of reading cat stories too , blackie, and the one about the libarary cat , gosh memory so bad,

hey i come back to say i found a secret local hang out , called the naughty step 24hr bar, its a bit quiet too , its only got over 100pages , its a sticky.


----------



## paddyjulie

moggiemum said:


> hehe thats why i stopped , nothing gets me going anymore , i like thrillers really , i suppose but not really stuck on any authors, its been so long cant remember, oh started billy conelly biography by his wife pamela stevenson,its good, will finish it soon, erm ahh angelas ashes good i cried buckets, paddy clarkes hahaha, lost it before i finished it, ooops none of those are thrillers lol, i went trugh a stage of reading cat stories too , blackie, and the one about the libarary cat , gosh memory so bad,
> 
> hey i come back to say i found a secret local hang out , called the naughty step 24hr bar, its a bit quiet too , its only got over 100pages , its a sticky.


It's a very very naughty step !


----------



## redroses2106

moggiemum said:


> hehe thats why i stopped , nothing gets me going anymore , i like thrillers really , i suppose but not really stuck on any authors, its been so long cant remember, oh started billy conelly biography by his wife pamela stevenson,its good, will finish it soon, erm ahh angelas ashes good i cried buckets, paddy clarkes hahaha, lost it before i finished it, ooops none of those are thrillers lol, i went trugh a stage of reading cat stories too , blackie, and the one about the libarary cat , gosh memory so bad,
> 
> hey i come back to say i found a secret local hang out , called the naughty step 24hr bar, its a bit quiet too , its only got over 100pages , its a sticky.


if you like thrillers try Chelsea Cains books starting with heart sick - it's a crime thriller but very good, also see jane die, a very good read and another crime thriller - can't remember the author of it though


----------



## Mirx3

Ohh, never heard of those.

I bought a book called Snow White Must Die, I have only read the prologue so far 

Oh does it look good that thread?


----------



## moggiemum

hehe i got a feelin its very adult but funny, haha

ooee i like the sound of your book , let me now if its good , i can get it in my libary , is it a thriller?


----------



## moggiemum

redroses2106 said:


> if you like thrillers try Chelsea Cains books starting with heart sick - it's a crime thriller but very good, also see jane die, a very good read and another crime thriller - can't remember the author of it though


gonna bookmark now thanks RR


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> hehe i got a feelin its very adult but funny, haha
> 
> ooee i like the sound of your book , let me now if its good , i can get it in my libary , is it a thriller?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snow-White-Must-Nele-Neuhaus/dp/1447227077

There it is on Amazon, you can read the prologue there.


----------



## moggiemum

paddyjulie said:


> It's a very very naughty step !


haha i only just saw this, too funny, i didnt want to scare the girls but thought i needed to give a little warning ,


----------



## paddyjulie

How is you all doing ?


----------



## Mirx3

paddyjulie said:


> How is you all doing ?


Tired!

Im getting kitty cuddles, be jealous  lol


----------



## moggiemum

hi pj ......im sober as a judge all day oricefiser , i mean officer sorry its one of my bf's jokes i know im getting tired when it takes longer to do the typos than it does to type the bl;nk;ng post, lol 

have you seen moggybabys no edit thread i may have to resurrect it . 

hows you?


----------



## katie200

How's everyone?


----------



## Mirx3

Cold! lol

but definitely good, how about yourself?


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Cold! lol
> 
> but definitely good, how about yourself?


It's is a cold lol

Glad your all well, we're alright... Pets are crazy little monsters. how's your pets?


----------



## Mirx3

They are wonderful.

One is asleep the other is giving himself a bath lol


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> They are wonderful.
> 
> One is asleep the other is giving himself a bath lol


Awww bless them they sound lovely... Mine are racing around the house. Except Jessie who's fast asleep having doggie dreams no doubt.

Are you looking forwards to Christmas? My cats are they already been playing with wrapping paper. And no doubt when the tree goes up they will have loads of fun playing hide the burbles behind the tv lol


----------



## Mirx3

Yes I am so looking forward to Christmas! My tree is bashed already by the two monsters lol


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Yes I am so looking forward to Christmas! My tree is bashed already by the two monsters lol


Me too, Awww bless them I bet They were having fun. ours is from smokey hiding inside it abd junping out at jessie. It's fun to watch them play through.


----------



## moggiemum

aww hi katie i was having fun in the "sh;te" thread talking of farts....oh dear, 
loving your thread mirx , seeing everyones cute monsters again 
been reading online more about the crash in glasgow ...so sad , oh i forgot thers a scammer on that thread how disrespectful i reported it but not sure if westie ma is on tonight, does anyone know who is on ? i cant see it at bottom of page

yep its been taken off now


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Me too, Awww bless them I bet They were having fun. ours is from smokey hiding inside it abd junping out at jessie. It's fun to watch them play through.


Oh they definitely were 



moggiemum said:


> aww hi katie i was having fun in the "sh;te" thread talking of farts....oh dear,
> loving your thread mirx , seeing everyones cute monsters again
> been reading online more about the crash in glasgow ...so sad , oh i forgot thers a scammer on that thread how disrespectful i reported it but not sure if westie ma is on tonight, does anyone know who is on ? i cant see it at bottom of page
> 
> yep its been taken off now


Yes it is so nice to see the kitties!


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> aww hi katie i was having fun in the "sh;te" thread talking of farts....oh dear,
> loving your thread mirx , seeing everyones cute monsters again
> been reading online more about the crash in glasgow ...so sad , oh i forgot thers a scammer on that thread how disrespectful i reported it but not sure if westie ma is on tonight, does anyone know who is on ? i cant see it at bottom of page
> 
> yep its been taken off now


Hi Moggiemum.

Ha! I must of missed the thread I think I'm just super behind 

Yeah the crash is really sad. It sure is disrespectful.

How are you and your cat?


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Oh they definitely were
> 
> Yes it is so nice to see the kitties!


Awww bless them I found a photo from last year of Smokey ready for Christmas :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

oh i just given him his bed time food and he was eating it so fast i had to give him little bits at a time i was scared he d bring it all back up , but he s good now , dont know how hes worked up such an appetite as he s been asleep most of the day , bless. are your little monsters feelin tired yet?

aww just seen your pic , class pic


----------



## Mirx3

aww that picture is soooo cute!


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> oh i just given him his bed time food and he was eating it so fast i had to give him little bits at a time i was scared he d bring it all back up , but he s good now , dont know how hes worked up such an appetite as he s been asleep most of the day , bless. are your little monsters feelin tired yet?
> 
> aww just seen your pic , class pic


Awww bless him smokey does that eat fast. Nope smokey now playing with his fave Turkey toy that he beats every night and holly is hiding her red mouse under my bed so smoke can't play with it. :lol:

Ha! Thanks...

This is one of Holly and Smokey at Christmas.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> aww that picture is soooo cute!


Thanks, they do look cutie... But they are monsters really


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Thanks, they do look cutie... But they are monsters really


they wear their disguise well  Cause they are adorable!


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> they wear their disguise well  Cause they are adorable!


HA! They sure do :lol: :lol: its why Smokey still gets treats after breaking cups :lol:

I was looking at your thread you cats are so adorable and cute.


----------



## moggiemum

wow that is a lot of presents do you have kids ?

ahh did you say before you live with family?

looks like you all had , or were going to have a brillant xmas, i love their outfits too


----------



## Mirx3

Thanks!


----------



## Mirx3

oh my gosh!

it's December 1st!


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> wow that is a lot of presents do you have kids ?
> 
> ahh did you say before you live with family?
> 
> looks like you all had , or were going to have a brillant xmas, i love their outfits too


Ha! no I don't have kids but do live with family... Yeah it was one of the happiest Christmas in years. 

Yeah they do look cute in there outfits


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks!





Mirx3 said:


> oh my gosh!
> 
> it's December 1st!


HAPPY FIRST OF DECEMBER


----------



## moggiemum

i ll toast my weak night time coffee to that

happy 1st of december, and to quote a friend of mine "no bad news"


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> i ll toast my weak night time coffee to that
> 
> happy 1st of december, and to quote a friend of mine "no bad news"


coffee sound good. I'll have a hot chocolate... Happy first of December and hopefully no bad new sticks


----------



## Mirx3

I can't believe how fast this year is going by.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> I can't believe how fast this year is going by.


I know it has stormed by so fast hasn't it?  it almost feels like we've skipped a few month to get to winter and Christmas. I wounder if it snows this year.


----------



## Mirx3

We are supposed to get snow on friday or saturday not sure it will stick though.


----------



## moggiemum

i hope so i wanna make some snow animals in garden

i think i have to say good nite and sweet dreams girls my typing hand is not behaving very well and heads getting a bit fuzzy,lol, will catch up tomorrow if you's around x


----------



## Mirx3

Night moggiemum  sweet-dreams!


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> We are supposed to get snow on friday or saturday not sure it will stick though.


Oh really, I hope so I love snow it always seems magical to me.  Do you like snow?



moggiemum said:


> i hope so i wanna make some snow animals in garden
> 
> i think i have to say good nite and sweet dreams girls my typing hand is not behaving very well and heads getting a bit fuzzy,lol, will catch up tomorrow if you's around x


Night night moggiemum its been amazing chatting with you. Talk to you soon. 

I hope so too so I can take pics like theses.


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Oh really, I hope so I love snow it always seems magical to me.  Do you like snow?
> 
> Night night moggiemum its been amazing chatting with you. Talk to you soon.
> 
> I hope so too so I can take pics like theses.


I love snow! it's so beautiful!

And thank you for the rep  I enjoyed our chat last night sorry for vanishing I got super tired.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> I love snow! it's so beautiful!
> 
> And thank you for the rep  I enjoyed our chat last night sorry for vanishing I got super tired.


Me too, snow is so beautiful... I love taking pics of the pets in it. 

Anytime- it was great chatting with you too. How are you and your day been?


----------



## Mirx3

Pretty good, I am so tempted to watch Christmas movies  am feeling rather Christmassy tonight!


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Pretty good, I am so tempted to watch Christmas movies  am feeling rather Christmassy tonight!


Ohhh what one you going to watch? I watched 'The Christmas card and 12 dogs of Christmas'

Do you read Christmas book around this time of year I do I started reading ' A Christmas tail' on my kindle and some others. :biggrin:


----------



## moggiemum

oee i would love to watch a good film i just cant get off here though, lol,

im gonna get in the xmas mood tomorrow whether i like it or not , i have to go to town to get a new phone charger, i think the cat has dragged it off some where it has just gone /vanished/awol, could do without having to spend extra money atm. but on the plus side i will save a couple of quid on heating the flat just by going


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Ohhh what one you going to watch? I watched 'The Christmas card and 12 dogs of Christmas'
> 
> Do you read Christmas book around this time of year I do I started reading ' A Christmas tail' on my kindle and some others. :biggrin:


I was thinking I would watch the home alone movies  I do love them!

then work my way through a lot until Christmas 

I've planned to be more christmassy this year, decorate, clean more, bake more! just enjoy it to the fullest.

I haven't read a christmas book I do not think, but now I want to lol I will have to find some to read, any you would recommend?


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> oee i would love to watch a good film i just cant get off here though, lol,
> 
> im gonna get in the xmas mood tomorrow whether i like it or not , i have to go to town to get a new phone charger, i think the cat has dragged it off some where it has just gone /vanished/awol, could do without having to spend extra money atm. but on the plus side i will save a couple of quid on heating the flat just by going


Me too can't beat getting Christmassy  Oh no my chargers are always going walk about or headphones Holly loved to take them. :skep: :frown2:

Have a nice time in town.

How are you and your cat?


----------



## moggiemum

all fed and warm, cant ask for more


----------



## Mirx3

It will be nice for you to get out of the house sure  (as long as it isn't raining lol)

we haven't even done our Christmas shopping yet  mind you it is only for us lol but I do enjoy being able to buy small pressies.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> I was thinking I would watch the home alone movies  I do love them!
> 
> then work my way through a lot until Christmas
> 
> I've planned to be more christmassy this year, decorate, clean more, bake more! just enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I haven't read a christmas book I do not think, but now I want to lol I will have to find some to read, any you would recommend?


I love the home alone movies too.  now you got me wanting to spend time working through them. 

Sounds like a plain to me I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit too. Play more Christmas songs, read more books and watch more Christmas movies.

I have a list I intend to work my way through..

The Christmas star by Diane Darcy was a great short novel.

A Grosvenor square Christmas by Shana Galen.

A Christmas to remember by Katie flynn

Christmas Coral.


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> I love the home alone movies too.  now you got me wanting to spend time working through them.
> 
> Sounds like a plain to me I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit too. Play more Christmas songs, read more books and watch more Christmas movies.
> 
> I have a list I intend to work my way through..
> 
> The Christmas star by Diane Darcy was a great short novel.
> 
> A Grosvenor square Christmas by Shana Galen.
> 
> A Christmas to remember by Katie flynn
> 
> Christmas Coral.


Ohh I'll have to look into those 

Yes, definitely have to watch them!

I intend to tonight with some hot chocolate and kitty cuddles


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> all fed and warm, cant ask for more


Good, good 

Hibernating with a good book is my idea of bliss.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Ohh I'll have to look into those
> 
> Yes, definitely have to watch them!
> 
> I intend to tonight with some hot chocolate and kitty cuddles


OOh that sound good to me.

I think I'll have Hot Chocolate with cream and sprinkles perfect winter drink with Smokey and Holly chasing each-other like hyper monsters. :frown2:

Do you have one Christmas movie you watch every year?


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> OOh that sound good to me.
> 
> I think I'll have Hot Chocolate with cream and sprinkles perfect winter drink with Smokey and Holly chasing each-other like hyper monsters. :frown2:
> 
> Do you have one Christmas movie you watch every year?


Yeah every year OH pops in The Snowman, it is his favourite Christmas film and it is ONLY to be watched Christmas day lol


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Yeah every year OH pops in The Snowman, it is his favourite Christmas film and it is ONLY to be watched Christmas day lol


Ha cool its good to have a favorite, mine Christmas on 34 street watch it every year. :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Ha cool its good to have a favorite, mine Christmas on 34 street watch it every year. :lol:


I've never seen it!

Is it really good?


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> I've never seen it!
> 
> Is it really good?


Yeah it is great. Have you ever seen Santa JR that's another great one.


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Yeah it is great. Have you ever seen Santa JR that's another great one.


nope never seen it either

Though I do not watch many movies lol


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> nope never seen it either
> 
> Though I do not watch many movies lol


haha its good I only really get in to movies at Christmas time. :lol: 

Do you have Christmas traditions?


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> haha its good I only really get in to movies at Christmas time. :lol:
> 
> Do you have Christmas traditions?


Hmm, I dunno about that really, the only thing we do for Christmas is open presents and then go to his mum's for dinner every year.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Hmm, I dunno about that really, the only thing we do for Christmas is open presents and then go to his mum's for dinner every year.


That's nice....  Mine is not sleep all-night get everyone up early and then we all sit around the tree together. Then dinner and a few Christmas movies.


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> That's nice....  Mine is not sleep all-night get everyone up early and then we all sit around the tree together. Then dinner and a few Christmas movies.


aww that sounds nice 

Maybe we should switch things up and have a small breakfast open presents and watch a film before going to his mums!


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> aww that sounds nice
> 
> Maybe we should switch things up and have a small breakfast open presents and watch a film before going to his mums!


Yeah it normally is- it will be a bit strange this year through as one of my sister are not coming because she going away with her boyfriend. :frown2:

That sounds like a fun Idea do you pets open presents? mine do even Smokey hehehehe


----------



## Mirx3

katie200 said:


> Yeah it normally is- it will be a bit strange this year through as one of my sister are not coming because she going away with her boyfriend. :frown2:
> 
> That sounds like a fun Idea do you pets open presents? mine do even Smokey hehehehe


Aww, Maybe you could do something fun for Christmas eve then 

They are in Secret Santa this year in cat chat so they will have a few gifts to open, I am more excited for theirs than mine lol


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> Aww, Maybe you could do something fun for Christmas eve then
> 
> They are in Secret Santa this year in cat chat so they will have a few gifts to open, I am more excited for theirs than mine lol


Ha! Yes I'm the same love watching them open there's best of all. 

Yeah, maybe if she's about.


----------



## Mirx3

sorry about the late reply was cooking.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> sorry about the late reply was cooking.


Cool  I suck at cooking :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

anyone awake?


----------



## katie200

How's everyone?


----------



## ukdave




----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> *Hey Katie, *
> *How's everything? Val and Jess say hey*.


HELLO Catpatrol........ Smokey say Val, Jess tree up and mez just want to play, play, play :frown2: Holly say Val its a long wait for santa paws :shocked: We're getting there.

How's you all?


----------



## ukdave




----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Long wait for Santa Paws? Jess say she secretly knows where Santa Paws is... but kitty won't tell anyone. She probably lie.
> 
> We are quite good. I just finished having some dinner and the crickets outside have not stopped all day.  Yeah, and how's Jessie?


Smokey say you must tell Jess I really gotta know. Holly say Jess don't tell him, he'll only want more dreamies. :001_tongue:

Glad your all well, were alright Jessie fast asleep and Smokey's jumping doors :wink:

Hows your day been?


----------



## ukdave

katie200 said:


> Smokey say you must tell Jess I really gotta know. Holly say Jess don't tell him, he'll only want more dreamies. :001_tongue:
> 
> Glad your all well, were alright Jessie fast asleep and Smokey's jumping doors :wink:
> 
> Hows your day been?


Jess say hmm... big kitty secret. :hand: Maybe one day I will share Santa Paws location. Oh no Smokey we can't rob Santa too much. 

Jumping doors, woah that sounds extreme!

Smokey you own car?? Jess say I hope so then we can go for feline rides.



Today wasn't too bad, bit sleepy after reading book and both cats running around outside.  How are you?


----------



## catdogphotographer

Hello! I specialise in photographing dogs in their most natural state, obliviously enjoying life. I'm hoping to boost some awareness for my photography page on Facebook and share my images with fellow dog fans. I love what I do and regularly post images to:

www.facebook.com/catsdogphotography

take a look and if you like what you see, do give the page a 'like'


----------



## moggiemum

you are very very very good


----------



## katie200

Helllooo All, how's everyone and all pets tonight?


----------



## katie200

CatPatrol said:


> Jess say hmm... big kitty secret. :hand: Maybe one day I will share Santa Paws location. Oh no Smokey we can't rob Santa too much.
> 
> Jumping doors, woah that sounds extreme!
> 
> Smokey you own car?? Jess say I hope so then we can go for feline rides.
> 
> 
> 
> Today wasn't too bad, bit sleepy after reading book and both cats running around outside.  How are you?


Smokey say Jess, tell me where Santa paws is!!!!! Smokey say door jumping fun but not as fun as tree climbing.:frown2:

Smokey say cool car I need car and do driving paw lessons.

Glad your alright. What book you been reading? We're alright thanks


----------



## katie200

Anyone up? Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## Mirx3

had a fantastic Christmas and boxing day 

hope you have as well.


----------



## katie200

Mirx3 said:


> had a fantastic Christmas and boxing day
> 
> hope you have as well.


I'm glad you had a lovely Christmas and Boxing day.

Mine was lovely too, pets went mad and I think my ears burn from my sister screaming out Christmas songs but it was great. :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

aww hi katie and mirx , seasons greetings to you both , i had a lovely time with my favourite boy(son) but im seeing my other fav boy tomorrow (cat)
so i best get off as i need my beauty sleep i wanna look my best you know
awww thanks for the vm mirx ,hope you and family are well too , and katie your pets look so happy on the presents thread  xx


----------



## katie200

moggiemum said:


> aww hi katie and mirx , seasons greetings to you both , i had a lovely time with my favourite boy(son) but im seeing my other fav boy tomorrow (cat)
> so i best get off as i need my beauty sleep i wanna look my best you know
> awww thanks for the vm mirx ,hope you and family are well too , and katie your pets look so happy on the presents thread  xx


Hi Moggiemum

Glad you had a lovely Christmas and I hope great things come your way in the new year. 

Aww that nice you got to spend it with your son  I bet your other fave will be happy to see you tomorrow

Ha! Happy's not the word, they were crazy hyper :lol: :lol: They love Christmas 

Night night have a great tomorrow.


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> aww hi katie and mirx , seasons greetings to you both , i had a lovely time with my favourite boy(son) but im seeing my other fav boy tomorrow (cat)
> so i best get off as i need my beauty sleep i wanna look my best you know
> awww thanks for the vm mirx ,hope you and family are well too , and katie your pets look so happy on the presents thread  xx


LOL Your OH won't be happy you left him out of that favourite boy sentence :laugh:


----------

